# *** 2020-21 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread ***



## full moon64

good luck this year NICKO:thumbs_up


----------



## BGM51

Thanks for starting the new thread. Good luck this year. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

In for another ride.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

In as well


----------



## perryhunter4

In as well... way to start a new one Nicko!


----------



## Mathias

The tradition continues.... ccasion16:


----------



## rogersb

I'm going to get my license at the hardware store like I usually do. I thought about getting it online to get dmaps but since my unit is up around 40% in doe permits, there is no need.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Hey fellas from Mercer county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

In for another year.


----------



## Bowhunter0131

New to this forum i will be in a tree as much as possible. Getting my license tomorrow and will be waiting for October. Split time between home in 1b and at camp in Forest county.


----------



## 1styeararcher

Looking forward to another season in the woods. Also looking for employment so won't know how many days I'll be able to get out and hunt. May just be Saturdays.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Who's buying their license online tonight?


----------



## davydtune

Nice!

Got up at at 11:55pm last night and was checked out and back to bed by 12:10am. Got the 3 of our licenses and dmap tags. Both units we get tags in are already gone this AM, the one was gone when I checked right after I checked out :mg: Everyone has figured it out and they go quick!


----------



## davydtune

Bowhunter0131 said:


> New to this forum i will be in a tree as much as possible. Getting my license tomorrow and will be waiting for October. Split time between home in 1b and at camp in Forest county.


Welcome  

Same here. I live in 1B Erie Co and also have a camp in 2F Forest Co


----------



## davydtune

So this is what we've been doing up my way :tongue:


----------



## davydtune

:darkbeer:


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looking forward to another year in 5B....


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> The tradition continues.... ccasion16:


Was thinking the same! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Sight Window

I can't wait for anther year!!


----------



## ironeyes969

Has anybody heard any rumors about non-res hunters and Covid19? Trying to decide if I should buy my tags now like normal or wait a bit.


----------



## ironeyes969

Also, who is planning to hunt the Sundays? My family/buddies up there are undecided still.


----------



## bucco921

ironeyes969 said:


> Also, who is planning to hunt the Sundays? My family/buddies up there are undecided still.


I'll be out on Sundays


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Time for a new thread… I think we’ve milked all we could out of this past season.
> 
> Not sure if I’ll get my new license when they go on sale tomorrow or I’ll wait till a day later in the week but I will definitely get it this week. Still not comfortable trying the online purchase as I remember there being delays in the past that ran into the doe tag application process.
> 
> Can’t say I have any big plans or changes coming for the fall. Still going to try to punch a public land tag. I had chances last year and opted to pass because I had adult does with little ones in tow. I still have quite a bit of meat in the freezer and I expect to still have some when the season begins so no rush to knock one down.
> 
> Probably going to take my rut vacation this year to start in one week and carryover to the next, about half of each week. Not crazy about sitting around on Sunday and not being able to hunt but I would rather focus on the dates I think will be best and produce the most opportunity.
> 
> As for equipment, I am loaded up with arrows and I’m going to roll with my same stable of bows this year… E35, synergy, and a GT500. Will need to get up to Potter at some point to do some stand maintenance and move things around but probably won’t do that until sometime in August.


As far as the possible online license delays...I was thinking of buying my license online this year but as of yet have not. I did with my fishing license...but *you* print that out right away...so no issue there. I would think with your hunting license, if purchased online, once you do, that info would be in the system. I have always had some spare doe tag envelopes and the application itself can be printed and filled out, your CID doesn't change....so...as long as you have an envelope to mail the application when it's time, whether you have your license in hand or it didn't arrive in the mail yet...it shouldn't be a problem. :dontknow: if that is the case but don't see why it wouldn't be...

No major changes for my hunting or gear that i know of right now but will be taking my 20+ year old hoyt fastflight again...with a new string and new/updated fiber optic sight installed. I own what happened with the archery buck last year...bad shot and terrible luck passing by him as close as i did after...but not finding him till much later. I mentioned before about going with a rage hypo for this season but think I will stick with NAP's (have never failed on me as of yet) and opt for a bit more insurance/damage via the spitfire maxx at 1 3/4" cut...instead of the 1 1/2" cut i was using.



ironeyes969 said:


> Also, who is planning to hunt the Sundays? My family/buddies up there are undecided still.


If need be...I will likely be out on Nov 15th and Nov 29th if able. Don't hunt bear so that extra day is a non factor for me.


----------



## Viper69

Ah yet another year. PA license #40 for me. 1980 was a long time ago! Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckdat

I would really like to venture out to purchase my license this week, but as I reside in Lebanon County, I'm not sure I'm allowed, nor am I sure there's any businesses still open to facilitate such a purchase....thanks tom wolf. 

Maybe I'll drag my Corona ridden body across the county line and buy one.


----------



## dougell

The only place left to buy one here is at Walmart and I'd rather pluck my finger nails off one by one than stand in Line.I got up at 4:00am to buy ours because there were some DMAP properties that generally sell out fast.It's an easy process but I've bought my fishing license online in the past as well as a couple of tags and never received them.


----------



## bucco921

Does anyone have a "logical" answer for why we can't just print them from our PC's?


----------



## Straw

I was online at midnight last night got my license, 2 dmap tags for me. My 8 year old son has been shooting the 17 HMR all year and becoming very accurate so I got him a mentored youth license and a dmap tag. I cant wait to see the look on his face when I hand him his first license


----------



## jlh42581

Im going to buy mine in person today. Theres no way im dealing with online after what ive seen the last two years with boat registrations and hunting licenses. Add in the short staff pandemic crap and its sure to be a disaster.


----------



## 138104

I'll pick mine up sometime this week. I will he hunting my backyard in 4B and will hunt Sundays if I am able. Will be hunting with my Bowtech Reckoning.


----------



## BGM51

Bought my license this morning at a Walmart. They didn't have any pink envelopes. Said they didn't know when they will be in. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckdat

bucco921 said:


> Does anyone have a "logical" answer for why we can't just print them from our PC's?


Probably for the same reason we can't buy the first round of antlerless tags over the counter/point of sale, just shear stupidity


----------



## jlh42581

I still would like to see pa also go to tags that you notch with a knife. Carrying a pen or a marker for it to freeze isnt cool. Plus a notch cut out is pretty permanent.


----------



## perryhunter4

I stopped at a Walmart on way home tonight to buy one and they had a big sign saying no licenses available...their printer is down....WTH! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I will be hunting 4B and 5A again as usual. Going to be using a PSE Bow Madness 34 that I'm in the middle of making like new. 
I have a few property improvements to make at my house yet...mock scrapes, plant some screening possibly, cut a few trails and a little hinge cutting. Trail cams are already out...i should add a few to the arsenal. Most pumped about the extra week we get to hunt the rut in November!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## full moon64

Viper69 said:


> Ah yet another year. PA license #40 for me. 1980 was a long time ago! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


#21 in PA,,,before #25 North Jersey...46 years of Archery omg time flys:cheers:


----------



## Bowhunter0131

Just purchased my license online. Now starts the count down till October. Picked up my new bow last week so been shooting a few nights a week.


----------



## perryhunter4

You guys that purchase online...do they send any pick envelopes for anterless and a digest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

"Pennsylvania’s new 2020-21 Hunting Licenses are available for purchase Monday, June 22! We’ve had several people ask about the 2020 Antlerless Deer License Application Schedule, so here it is: ��July 13 – Residents; ��July 20 – Nonresidents; ��Aug. 3 – Unsold, 1st Round; ��Aug. 17 – Unsold, 2nd Round.

Just a reminder, to apply for an anterless deer license, you will have to purchase a new valid hunting license beforehand. All antlerless deer license applications must be mailed in the official pink envelopes; applications are accepted by mail only until over-the-counter sales begin (Aug. 24 in WMUs 2B, 5C & 5D; and Oct. 5 for all other WMUs).

More details are available on www.pgc.pa.gov, as well as in the new 2020-21 Hunter-Trapper Digest, which will be available when new licenses go on sale. Thank you for being a Pennsylvania hunter!"


----------



## Bowhunter0131

Yes they send a couple envelopes with your license.


----------



## nicko

Just called the Pottstown Dicks SG and they said their printer is down. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ezshot81

Will probably pick my license up one day this week. Going to stick with the pse evolve. A little of topic but my pop was out this last weekend flounder fishing near corsons inlet nj and pulled this in. He had a good day with 4 keepers it of 65.


----------



## jlh42581

i know why these printers are down, they figured it out at the retailer i was at today. Theyre putting or using the heat paper in them from previous years. Its not the same size and the machines have been calibrated to a specific size. If they have a new roll, switch too it, almost surely a fix if its printing crooked.


----------



## bucco921

jlh42581 said:


> i know why these printers are down, they figured it out at the retailer i was at today. Theyre putting or using the heat paper in them from previous years. Its not the same size and the machines have been calibrated to a specific size. If they have a new roll, switch too it, almost surely a fix if its printing crooked.


Is this why all the Walmarts were down?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7186643


Pretty slick....nice find!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

ezshot81 said:


> Will probably pick my license up one day this week. Going to stick with the pse evolve. A little of topic but my pop was out this last weekend flounder fishing near corsons inlet nj and pulled this in. He had a good day with 4 keepers it of 65.
> View attachment 7186803



LOL...I've had a few of those...usually blues, but that looks like it could have been a small shark...guy caught a 60lb mako shark at indian river inlet last weekend - VERY RARE to have them in that close...fish are running if you can get off shore..tuna coming in by the boat loads...both blue and yellow fin...haven't seen anything giant.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Looking forward to archery season.my youngest boy said he wanted to try bowhunting,i ordered him a bow will be here today,unfortunately he broke his collar bone saturday night.it will be 6 weeks before he can try shooting it.


----------



## bucco921

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Looking forward to archery season.my youngest boy said he wanted to try bowhunting,i ordered him a bow will be here today,unfortunately he broke his collar bone saturday night.it will be 6 weeks before he can try shooting it.


Hope he has a clean and speedy recovery


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Looking forward to archery season.my youngest boy said he wanted to try bowhunting,i ordered him a bow will be here today,unfortunately he broke his collar bone saturday night.it will be 6 weeks before he can try shooting it.


Wishes for a speedy recovery...how old is your youngest


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Wishes for a speedy recovery...how old is your youngest


He is 15 Joe,piled up his dirtbike


----------



## nicko

Dirt bikes and broken bones seem to be a package deal. Hope your son heals up well.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Looking forward to archery season.my youngest boy said he wanted to try bowhunting,i ordered him a bow will be here today,unfortunately he broke his collar bone saturday night.it will be 6 weeks before he can try shooting it.


I bought my kid a new bow after last season and he broke his wrist on feb 1 lol.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I bought my kid a new bow after last season and he broke his wrist on feb 1 lol.


Crazy!


----------



## Billy H

In for the new year.


----------



## nicko

General hunting license, archery tag, and migratory bird tag. 

Still one of the best bargains anywhere.


----------



## jg420

Just spent over $150 for myself and sons. Best $ I spent since last June.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just fletched up some new arrows, new target to shoot at, starting to get the itch!
Will get my license soon.


----------



## perryhunter4

I dropped over $130 on mine! 
Palmated: wish your son’s recovery well. My daughter broke hers at age 6 wrestling...lol! Yes, dirt bikes and broken bones are synonymous for sure....most of us probably lived that growing up!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bought my hunting license(s) online today, first time doing that, see how the rest of the process goes...



bucco921 said:


> Does anyone have a "logical" answer for why we can't just print them from our PC's?


Biggest reason I can think of why you can't is the tags themselves (the part you would detach and affix to a big game animal)...being only paper and not resistant to tearing or moisture.
Thinking most people would struggle to find a printable solution with paper as durable or weather-proofed as the current 'stuff' we receive in a store and many would end up with an unreadable tag in hunting situations for one reason or another because of it.

A printed fishing license is a completely different matter...no detachable tags to deal with and the little pin-on clear plastic containers made for displaying a fishing license are pretty well weather-proof on their own. Just my my 2¢.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> Bought my hunting license(s) online today, first time doing that, see how the rest of the process goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest reason I can think of why you can't is the tags themselves (the part you would detach and affix to a big game animal)...being only paper and not resistant to tearing or moisture.
> Thinking most people would struggle to find a printable solution with paper as durable or weather-proof as the current 'stuff' we receive in a store and many would end up with an unreadable tag in hunting situations for one reason or another because of it.
> 
> A printed fishing license is a completely different matter...no detachable tags to deal with and the little pin-on clear plastic containers made for displaying a fishing license are pretty well weather-proof on their own. Just my my 2¢.


Agreed...not a pain point for me.


----------



## bucco921

AjPUNISHER said:


> Bought my hunting license(s) online today, first time doing that, see how the rest of the process goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest reason I can think of why you can't is the tags themselves (the part you would detach and affix to a big game animal)...being only paper and not resistant to tearing or moisture.
> Thinking most people would struggle to find a printable solution with paper as durable or weather-proofed as the current 'stuff' we receive in a store and many would end up with an unreadable tag in hunting situations for one reason or another because of it.
> 
> A printed fishing license is a completely different matter...no detachable tags to deal with and the little pin-on clear plastic containers made for displaying a fishing license are pretty well weather-proof on their own. Just my my 2¢.


Fair enough...but hunting in other states where I click print and roll is pretty nice. Throw the printed tag in a baggy and you're done.

Just a minor gripe.. wouldn't call it a "pain point"


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> General hunting license, archery tag, and migratory bird tag.
> 
> Still one of the best bargains anywhere.


$97 here and still a bargain.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'll purchase my license and my wife's this week but I'll do it online, I've never really had an issue with getting it before.

Im still trying to shake turkey off and get my mind geared toward deer. I need a place to shoot bow closer to my home.

I used to belong to a club that was 40min from home but 2min from work but left that company and haven't found a convenient option since 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

With the Lifetime Combo Licsence all i had to pay for was the bear tag. 16.90. And of course any doe tags i put in for. For seniors on a fixed i come can't beat that.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

first time I did it online , a few years back . There was some debacle that if you applied in a certain two week period there was a computer glitch . I think I finally got it the day before doe tags were due. 
Only takes a few minutes to run in the store and get it done.


----------



## nicko

Got mine at the Pottstown Dicks SG. They are still carrying hunting, guns, and shooting gear.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

bucco921 said:


> Fair enough...but hunting in other states where I click print and roll is pretty nice. Throw the printed tag in a baggy and you're done.
> 
> Just a minor gripe.. wouldn't call it a "pain point"


I like 'our' current tags but I won't argue that printing at home would be a nice option. Our tradition laden state has been slow to change but a lot of reg's have changed dramatically in recent years. 
Be interesting to see what this 'trial' run of 3 Sundays leads to next year...


----------



## dougell

Several places around here used to sell them but they either went out of business or stopped being an agent.Walmart is the only game in town unless you want to drive 30 minutes.If you go on day one or any other key day,you'll wait forever.If you go at an off time,good luck getting someone to wait on you.Online is my only real choice but you may never get what you bought.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guess I might be in the minority....haven't had an issues with licenses and tags online not here in PA or any other state I hunt.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Got mine at the Pottstown Dicks SG. They are still carrying hunting, guns, and shooting gear.


I'll be heading there this weekend. I got a glendel buck for fathers day that I love but my dog will tear it to pieces in short order. Going to return it and grab a block target, and have plenty left over to get some other goodies. I'll get my licence then.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I'll be heading there this weekend. I got a glendel buck for fathers day that I love but my dog will tear it to pieces in short order. Going to return it and grab a block target, and have plenty left over to get some other goodies. I'll get my licence then.


That’s one of the only places to buy a target locally. Otherwise it’s a trip up Cabelas or order one online from eders.com.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I'll be heading there this weekend. I got a glendel buck for fathers day that I love but my dog will tear it to pieces in short order. Going to return it and grab a block target, and have plenty left over to get some other goodies. I'll get my licence then.


LOL...my dog was scared as crap when I first put the target out, cowering away barking with this tail tucked...three days later it was shredded and he was running around the yard with the antler in his mouth.....sometimes I wonder about him?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Got license, but wasn’t able to buy a DMAP tag for the DMA 4 area in SE corner of 5B...gotta wait until August 1? Things are always changing I guess.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> That’s one of the only places to buy a target locally. Otherwise it’s a trip up Cabelas or order one online from eders.com.


 Yes it’s a toss up weather cabelas or Lancaster.


12-Ringer said:


> LOL...my dog was scared as crap when I first put the target out, cowering away barking with this tail tucked...three days later it was shredded and he was running around the yard with the antler in his mouth.....sometimes I wonder about him?


My male lab tore up a cheap shooter buck. Then he shredded up a real expensive reinhart buck Pope gave me before he moved. Arrrgghh. My wife showed me the insert when I got home from work one day and was bewildered what it was and where he got it,, yep. Foam rubber everywhere where my deer used to stand. As much as I want to keep this one no more deer targets for me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

In my buddys backyard this morning....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice one...

I've been watching a group of 4 the last three weeks...all three really packed on some inches on in just those three weeks. Pretty certain the largest is the guy who dropped these February.


















With a modest 17" spread, I taped these at 148".

Have two sets already prepped in the general area....but if these boys keep showing-up where others can see them, I'm sure I won't be alone in the pursuit?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Nice one Joe.

I need to get a few cameras out down home.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Pop got this shot this morning in his backyard at 5:30AM. Might not seem like a big deal, unless you know where he lived.

Can’t ever get over how resilient the Whitetail is....


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'll be heading there this weekend. I got a glendel buck for fathers day that I love but my dog will tear it to pieces in short order. Going to return it and grab a block target, and have plenty left over to get some other goodies. I'll get my licence then.


That's funny.I never lost one to my dogs but I lost more than one to bear and had several knocked silly by bucks.I even got to witness a 4 point put a beating on it one time.


----------



## Schleprock1

LetThemGrow said:


> Got license, but wasn’t able to buy a DMAP tag for the DMA 4 area in SE corner of 5B...gotta wait until August 1? Things are always changing I guess.


Seems the PGC did away with all CWD related DMAP tags. https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/GetInvolved/LandownerPrograms/DeerManagementAssistanceProgram/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> That's funny.I never lost one to my dogs but I lost more than one to bear and had several knocked silly by bucks.I even got to witness a 4 point put a beating on it one time.


 One november years ago I was splitting wood with a gas splitter about 40 yards from my shooter buck. My wife rolled in and informed me she saw an 8 point standing on the edge of the woods looking like he was going to cross the road into our place. Wasn't five minutes later he was 10 yards from my target having a stare down. Not a care in the world that I was right there running a splitter. He eventually walked.


----------



## nicko

Might need to haul that gas splitter, a cord of wood, and the shooter buck into the woods with you come November.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Might need to haul that gas splitter, a cord of wood, and the shooter buck into the woods with you come November.


was down your way this morning..off Bridge street Spring city Pa..


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> was down your way this morning..off Bridge street Spring city Pa..


A few blocks away.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> A few blocks away.


Yep...Have great week Nicko:darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Might need to haul that gas splitter, a cord of wood, and the shooter buck into the woods with you come November.


I might if a hickory tree happens to blow down.


----------



## noclueo2

nicko said:


> Might need to haul that gas splitter, a cord of wood, and the shooter buck into the woods with you come November.


My grandfather always swore deer came to investigate when he was running a chainsaw. Old school yes but I don't think he made up to many stories.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Rod and gun club put this in about a year ago. Definitely built for the long-haul.


----------



## ezshot81

I have had deer come within yards of me while running a chainsaw on more than one occasion. Not noticing then till I turned around. Think they are pretty curious critters.


----------



## dougell

Chainsaws are dinner bells to deer,especially in the winter.It's not uncommon at all for them to come in and feed on the fallen tops as the loggers are cutting.


----------



## davydtune

Well I have been building a longbow and well I broke it while tillereing  Was my very first try so................ I did learn a bunch and that was the intent  So I have quickly moved on to #2 and well it's going good......maybe too good, lol! Took a little different approach based on what I learned with #1 and it's moving along nicely. I do have a bow  Tillered her and got her to brace height with a for real string. So I stopped right there and when ahead and added the fiberglass mesh and also did some camo fabric on top to finish her off  (It's red oak and ended so I felt I wanted to beef it up a bit) Added about 4" of back set and now waiting for it to dry. Weight is heavy so I'll have to work that down a bit but she draws and is smooth. Will also add a small grip and since this one ended up much narrower and shorter than I would have liked I wont be cutting a shelf in but rather will add a glued on "wedge" that is shelf on top and then tapper down to nothing and will be wrapped in behind the leather grip wrap :wink: Like I said almost too good, lol!


----------



## bucco921

davydtune said:


> Well I have been building a longbow and well I broke it while tillereing  Was my very first try so................ I did learn a bunch and that was the intent  So I have quickly moved on to #2 and well it's going good......maybe too good, lol! Took a little different approach based on what I learned with #1 and it's moving along nicely. I do have a bow  Tillered her and got her to brace height with a for real string. So I stopped right there and when ahead and added the fiberglass mesh and also did some camo fabric on top to finish her off  (It's red oak and ended so I felt I wanted to beef it up a bit) Added about 4" of back set and now waiting for it to dry. Weight is heavy so I'll have to work that down a bit but she draws and is smooth. Will also add a small grip and since this one ended up much narrower and shorter than I would have liked I wont be cutting a shelf in but rather will add a glued on "wedge" that is shelf on top and then tapper down to nothing and will be wrapped in behind the leather grip wrap :wink: Like I said almost too good, lol!


Post up some pics when you can


----------



## davydtune

:smile:


----------



## davydtune

Now I really don't know what I'm doing here but it's fun and I'm learning a lot. Watching videos can only get you so far and I changed a good bit of the "how" from the first one to this one just based on how the first one went


----------



## davydtune

Still have a good bit of tillering to do especially since I went and introduced back set to it and the backing but I wanted to get the board to that point first.


----------



## bucco921

That's awesome man. I love doing my own stuff to. I got into building fishing rods a few years ago. Still want to build a bow.


----------



## Gene94

davydtune said:


> Still have a good bit of tillering to do especially since I went and introduced back set to it and the backing but I wanted to get the board to that point first.


Keep it up Davy! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Crazy thing.........the wood was a piece baseboard from work that ended up in the scrap pile because someone hacked up the top edge profile  Grain is perfect for 60" which is a bit short from what I'm gathering for a red oak bow but I'm making it work  It was free and I need the practice, lol!


----------



## davydtune

Kinda screwed up cutting it though and ended up pretty narrow, just 1-7/16" wide but seems fine. I was shooting for 1-3/4".


----------



## ezshot81

Looking good Davy! At least your enjoying yourself. Was going to clean up an old axe head and attempt to make my first handle for it today. Making stuff yourself and not relying on others is what it's all about.


----------



## davydtune

ezshot81 said:


> Looking good Davy! At least your enjoying yourself. Was going to clean up an old axe head and attempt to make my first handle for it today. Making stuff yourself and not relying on others is what it's all about.


Thanks! And yep  I have always been that way and well I'm just finally getting around to trying a bow :smile:


----------



## davydtune

bucco921 said:


> That's awesome man. I love doing my own stuff to. I got into building fishing rods a few years ago. Still want to build a bow.


That's cool! I've been doing turkey call for a little while now and just been wanting to try a bow  I now want to try wood arrows, like get the lumber, square out the blanks and then go to town with a spoke shave to round them. Probably would add hardwood footings as well. Still really want to try to build a guitar some day as well..............yeah way too may ideas in this head, I'm certain I drive my wife nuts, lol!


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Keep it up Davy!
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will do


----------



## Billy H

bucco921 said:


> That's awesome man. I love doing my own stuff to. I got into building fishing rods a few years ago. Still want to build a bow.


 Davy That is really something that will be very rewarding when you get it done. Way to go, do you think you'll be ready to hunt with it this year. A buddy of mine built a bow like that and killed a small buck first season out with it. He has a ton of deer under his belt but I dont think he is any prouder of any of them over that homemade bow buck. 

Bucco I build all my own fishing rods as well. Very addictive! Haven't bought a rod in years


----------



## LetThemGrow

Direct link to watch in 1080p if desired: https://youtu.be/Zyii6eV7Qkw


----------



## Mathias

Nice again LTG.


----------



## treestandnappin

Just saw this and ordered my license online! Put minerals and a couple cameras out early May. Ready for a preseason pic check soon


----------



## davydtune

Billy H said:


> Davy That is really something that will be very rewarding when you get it done. Way to go, do you think you'll be ready to hunt with it this year. A buddy of mine built a bow like that and killed a small buck first season out with it. He has a ton of deer under his belt but I dont think he is any prouder of any of them over that homemade bow buck.


Possibly but not planning on anything just yet, absolutely the plan though :wink: I'm prepared to have to build serveral if need be to get a good one but I do have some high hopes for this one already :laugh:


----------



## noclueo2

Billy H said:


> Davy That is really something that will be very rewarding when you get it done. Way to go, do you think you'll be ready to hunt with it this year. A buddy of mine built a bow like that and killed a small buck first season out with it. He has a ton of deer under his belt but I dont think he is any prouder of any of them over that homemade bow buck.
> 
> Bucco I build all my own fishing rods as well. Very addictive! Haven't bought a rod in years


Wanted to build a fluke rod, for jigging. Any suggestions? Probably heavy action with a fast tip. Handle some weight, but have some sensitivity at the end. Can't seem to find anything on the market to fit what I want. Would prefer spinning but would go conventional if suits that rig better. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

noclueo2 said:


> Wanted to build a fluke rod, for jigging. Any suggestions? Probably heavy action with a fast tip. Handle some weight, but have some sensitivity at the end. Can't seem to find anything on the market to fit what I want. Would prefer spinning but would go conventional if suits that rig better. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


A lot depends on what weight rigs/ jigs your planning to use, are you planning to use it exclusively as a fluke rod.


----------



## noclueo2

Billy H said:


> A lot depends on what weight rigs/ jigs your planning to use, are you planning to use it exclusively as a fluke rod.


Sent you a pm

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Early opener of 9/21 less than 3 months away. This first half of 2020 has been a blur.


----------



## jasonk0519

I can’t wait for this season to start. I have been hunting with a crossbow for the past 8 seasons and I decided to buy a new compound this year. I have shot a lot of arrows this year and I’m shooting better than I have ever shot. Bows have come a long was since my last one. 
Prepare yourselves for pictures if I get lucky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> I can’t wait for this season to start. I have been hunting with a crossbow for the past 8 seasons and I decided to buy a new compound this year. I have shot a lot of arrows this year and I’m shooting better than I have ever shot. Bows have come a long was since my last one.
> Prepare yourselves for pictures if I get lucky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need to get lucky and drop one to post pics.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> You don't need to get lucky and drop one to post pics.


Haha! Ok, whichever comes first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Davy, interested in seeing how your longbow turns out. Good luck with it.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Davy, interested in seeing how your longbow turns out. Good luck with it.


Thanks Nick


----------



## davydtune

Moving along


----------



## 138104

Looks great Davy! I couldn't see the pics from Tapatalk, so switched to web view and could see them. In case any other Tapatalk users have issues, here you go.


----------



## perryhunter4

Looks great Davy! 

I checked first set of cams on Saturday afternoon and one cam had zero pics over 3 weeks...so I must have messed something up setting it out (I hate that). Other two had 600+ pics, a few smaller bucks and spikes but nothing of size yet. Few hens but no poults....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anyone here from Pike County, near Shahola? My son-in-law is potentially buying some land up there, curious how the hunting is on the local game lands there. 
Thanks.


----------



## davydtune

Moving right along. Grip is on and the black walnut/mahogany shelf piece is built, it will be slightly, very slightly inlaid into the bow then glued. Will wrap with fiberglass mesh and epoxy around the grip area to strengthen it and will all be covered with a leather wrap when finished. Best way I could think to add a shelf with out cutting into the board


----------



## nick060200

Checking back in. Need to get the license and arrows for the TAC shoot.


----------



## Aspade17

Checking in! Getting anxious for TAC. No license purchase for me yet, but I hid get a bunch of trail cameras out and the food plot mowed here in 4A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Checking in! Getting anxious for TAC. No license purchase for me yet, but I hid get a bunch of trail cameras out and the food plot mowed here in 4A
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the TAC reminder. If I remember correctly, we have been rescheduled for Thursday 8/27.....correct?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just wanted to share the link for the AT contest here with my PA brethren....

We put down some great deer last season...would be awesome if they all were in the contest.

I know contests aren’t for everyone, but it’s a LOT less about competition than it is about camaraderie....might even end up on the same team with each other and work out a hunt or something; who knows?

Anyway, here’s the link...

It is here....
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5914355&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Just wanted to share the link for the AT contest here with my PA brethren....
> 
> We put down some great deer last season...would be awesome if they all were in the contest.
> 
> I know contests aren’t for everyone, but it’s a LOT less about competition than it is about camaraderie....might even end up on the same team with each other and work out a hunt or something; who knows?
> 
> Anyway, here’s the link...
> 
> It is here....
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5914355&share_type=t&link_source=app


......who knows....maybe even an invite to the “keep you eyes on our prize” journey..... :mg: :smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> ......who knows....maybe even an invite to the “keep you eyes on our prize” journey..... :mg: :smile:


Except you have to draw unit and weapon specific tags in the spring.

I’ve invited several teammates in the past. One year two came and all three of us took a doe the same day...that’s when I had private land access in Chester County. I have private land in Potter, but most haven’t wanted to make that drive. A couple have come turkey hunting with me there...and I did get a couple on different leases in the area.

I am just as happy to see others get a deer as I am when I get one. To be honest, if I brought someone somewhere and they score, I am likely happier than if I would have got one.

The contest has been fun for me, even as the guy who has to deal with a little more BS because I run it.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I get it Joe, just razzing you. 
Made the invitations to guys about hunting my place up in 3C without takers.
Like you said it’s about camaraderie and sharing good times with like minded ppl.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I like the contest as well. I have a ton of fun and have been paired up with some great people. I had one awesome gentleman invite me back out to Illinois to try to get a buck after I struck out earlier in the year on a outfitted hunt. Needless to say I took him up on it and ended up killing my biggest doe ever. We didn't see any bucks but it was in mid December so the rut was pretty much over at the time. I was fortunate enough to be on the second place team two years in a row. I think this year is the year I will be on the winning team. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Except you have to draw unit and weapon specific tags in the spring.
> 
> I’ve invited several teammates in the past. One year two came and all three of us took a doe the same day...that’s when I had private land access in Chester County. I have private land in Potter, but most haven’t wanted to make that drive. A couple have come turkey hunting with me there...and I did get a couple on different leases in the area.
> 
> I am just as happy to see others get a deer as I am when I get one. To be honest, if I brought someone somewhere and they score, I am likely happier than if I would have got one.
> 
> The contest has been fun for me, even as the guy who has to deal with a little more BS because I run it.
> 
> Joe


I'm more interested in a KS invite Joe.....


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Thanks for the TAC reminder. If I remember correctly, we have been rescheduled for Thursday 8/27.....correct?


It’s actually the 20th-23rd which I think puts us as Thursday the 20th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I would love to hunt with a few guys in the PA thread. It’s been years since I joined the contest due to a number of reasons, but I enjoy the PA thread and a number of guys in here. Would be great to have state specific teams even though PA doesn’t have what some mid-west stars have.....though I do feel we have some really hard hunters and some very knowledgeable folks, especially pressured deer (including private). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Anyone want to get together and hunt the water gap I'm down. My private spots are pretty tight. Could be a cool weekend or day trip. I know some spots that may produce up that way, nice to get away from the sounds of suburbia every once in awhile 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

I’d like to meet up with some fellow PA guys for a hunt. I have a film set up and would love to just be the camera man for someone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I get it Joe, just razzing you.
> Made the invitations to guys about hunting my place up in 3C without takers.
> Like you said it’s about camaraderie and sharing good times with like minded ppl.


I remember back when you were getting started and were looking for a partner in crime to help out and share a hunt or two...I wish I could have taken you up on that back then....I enjoy meeting AT folks....

...and I know you were busting chops...the landowner in KS has inspired me to share as much as I have...like him it doesn't appear the hunting bug has bit my son the way I had hoped...saved all sorts of clothing and gear for him and while he'll go...it seems more to spend time than actual enjoyment...plenty of time for that to change, but I am back to 95% of all of my hunting being solo....there is something to be said for that, but its also nice to have a partner ever now and then...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I remember back when you were getting started and were looking for a partner in crime to help out and share a hunt or two...I wish I could have taken you up on that back then....I enjoy meeting AT folks....
> 
> ...and I know you were busting chops...the landowner in KS has inspired me to share as much as I have...like him it doesn't appear the hunting bug has bit my son the way I had hoped...saved all sorts of clothing and gear for him and while he'll go...it seems more to spend time than actual enjoyment...plenty of time for that to change, but I am back to 95% of all of my hunting being solo....there is something to be said for that, but its also nice to have a partner ever now and then...
> 
> Joe


You never know Joe. I was consumed with hunting from my early teens to late teens/20. Then hanging with friends, girls, and bars kind of took over. But it circled around. Shooting my first buck ignited the fire. You never know when that one experience might flip a switch.

All that said, I tried exposing Sam to the outdoors and he just isn’t interested. He’s ok with fishing in limited doses but hunting is a flatline for him.


----------



## Gene94

I don't know what I would have done if I wasn't hunting every year since I was 12. Had so many good experiences over the last 13 years! Oh well..not everyone has to like it. My boys are 4 years old, almost 2 years old and another boy due in 3 weeks. I hope they all like hunting as much as I do. Watching them sneak around the house making gunshot noises and shooting their toy bows has me believing that they've been bit already[emoji16]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

When Ty was a kid, I couldn't keep him out of the woods, streams or off the ponds...we started mentor hunting as soon as it became legal..I often looked like a Sherpa...hauling everything for him. Shot his first doe at age 12, she was with two yearlings and he shot her at roughly 50 yards. Tracked her to find the little one standing around...might have had something to do with it...school activities got in the way and he didn't deer hunt at age 13, but shot his second doe at age 14...made a great shot and track job. 

Love's chasing turkey, but I think I beat him to death trying to get him on a working bird. According to map my run, we covered almost 6 miles a day for 4 days in a row this spring, all before noon....worked some birds, saw some birds, but still hasn't closed the deal on one yet.

At 15 and 16 he wanted to buck hunt only, which was fine, but things didn't work out. Could have taken a doe, but he passed. Didn't deer hunt at all this year.

I didn't hunt too much (the annual trip to camp each December for the three day doe season) until I got my first bow at age 21. Once I had that Bear Whitetail II Extreme in my hands, all bets were off...I was out every chance I could. Didn't know what arrows I was shooting or broadheads, usually whatever K-mart had, I do remember the Razorback, I always thought the name was cool (lol).

As I started to learn more and gained private access to a few local spots, I began to hone my skills and I will be the first to admit...I was spoiled. I could be at my spot within an hour from my door. I hunted almost everyday afterwork, until daylight savings time, then took 1/2 days hunted the mornings. I took a job in 2008 that was 10-mins from my hunting spot. Yes, moved employment from 15-mins from my door to 65-75 minutes from my door, but I could be at my spot in 10-mins. 

Things have changed now and I am still searching for new access near work. Landed a few small parcels that have tons of deer, but I am sitting within 100 yards of a trampoline, swing set, or in-ground pool.....not really my thing! Yes, there are big deer in these suburbs and I don't want at all to sound ungrateful, but when I can watch the family have dinner on their deck from my stand, it leaves A LOT to be desired. In my early years, it probably wouldn't matter one bit.

We all evolve, I am hoping there is still some evolution left for Ty.

Joe


----------



## ezshot81

I started out at 12 and bow hunted a few years but then we got in to duck hunting in NJ. Way more action and excitement for a teenager to know your going to shoot at something. Duck season pretty much ruled for several seasons and I only rifle hunted deer during those years. Then sports and travel took over and didn't hunt for probably 5 years. Shot a crossbow the years I did go(hand amputee) but then decided to figure a way to shoot a regular bow and I have been addicted since that process started. It's just fun to shoot and be in the woods.


----------



## Mathias

Most of my hunts are solo too and I’m okay with that.

When I venture north, solo, it’s the post hunt that gets a bit quiet. As much as I enjoy Sage and her companionship, she doesn’t share the same excitement of me sitting in my stand and she has yet to share any deer stories. Burgers and shrimp on the grill make her tail wag however.


----------



## full moon64

Alot bucks will go down this November..with dark moon phases and a Sunday November 15 as legal hunting day..I just hope we have cold temps...Stay safe this weekend everyone....


----------



## Mathias




----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7194159


1st time I got my bear tag...alot on camera and walked up on a few...Ready roll one down the mountain....I haven't had a fawn pic this year..:set1_thinking:..Stay safe


----------



## Billy H

Lousy ticks. Last year for me at least there didnt seem to be the numbers I'm used to seeing. This year look out. Just mowing lanes through the farm brush and setting a few cams a total of two hours I had eight crawling on me. Next day driving my truck I picked four more off me that must have fallen off my clothes the day before and crawled on up. Just got done treating some clothes with sawyers for next go round.


----------



## ezshot81

Anyone have any good resource for dry scrapping a hide. Books? Anyone in particular have a good video how to?


----------



## Billy H

Found this at our farm this morning. I know it ain’t poison but not sure I would like to cross paths when walking in the grass.


----------



## nicko

Wow! Looks like it is 3+ feet long.


----------



## Billy H

I threw it in my truck to show my grandsons later today. I’ll let them measure it. They’ll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## jpinkerton

Fingers crossed we will be able to hit the Moshannon this year for early archery. COVID is trying it's best to ruin the fall. I'm relocating this summer back to the region (military move), but I have one more year of hoping a non-resident license shows up in time for the antlerless lottery. What are the chances I get my pink envelopes in time?

Anyone willing to assist with mailing a pink envelope to Illinois if I don't see them in the next week to ten days?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

PM me your contact information and I’ll send you some.


----------



## davydtune

Took this past week off of work and did a little tour around the ANF. Spent a couple nights at camp and just drove around looking for camps that are for sale or maybe can be bought. Covered a lot of miles and found many. Safe to say from all the deer we saw that they had a good winter. Spent a couple days in Ridgeway and hoped back and forth to Kinzua and Bennezett/St. Marys. Was a nice little get away


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Lousy ticks. Last year for me at least there didnt seem to be the numbers I'm used to seeing. This year look out. Just mowing lanes through the farm brush and setting a few cams a total of two hours I had eight crawling on me. Next day driving my truck I picked four more off me that must have fallen off my clothes the day before and crawled on up. Just got done treating some clothes with sawyers for next go round.


I hate those damn things...


----------



## nicko

So as many times as I have thought I had my mind made up, I still keep hedging on when I want to take my rutcation in November. Thinking about heading up on Wednesday, November 4 time for 11/5, 11/6, and 11/7. Sunday a wash, and then hunt 11/9, 11/10, and 11/11, come home 11/12.

OR.....

Head up on Sunday 11/8 and hunt 11/9 - Sunday 11/15, come home Monday 11/16.

Just wondering what everyone else is considering and planning.


----------



## davydtune

Still have a bit of tillering and need to add the shelf and grip but I have a full on bow and it shoots! Is about 60 lbs at 26" and is pretty quick :RockOn:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phsHaQmm0dU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## yetihunter1

perryhunter4 said:


> I stopped at a Walmart on way home tonight to buy one and they had a big sign saying no licenses available...their printer is down....WTH!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That happened to me on the 26th at the Dick's in Collegeville. Wife, my new son Mason and I got out of the hospital and her parents were out our house to help so I thought I could run out and snag it real quick.....no such luck. Got it a few days later at KOP (that place was a madhouse) and would prefer never to go there to buy them again. Wish the online system didn't stink so bad.

This season I will be making a few changes to my set up.....I bought a saddle..... Will be rocking a kestrel flex, which I received yesterday and can't wait to try it out. I love trying different climbing methods and gear, so this should be a nice addition to the climber and hang ons. Its also nice because I have a few novice hunters I am taking out this year who I can loan my other stands (my BIL for his second hunt and a neighborhood kid). I will post up some pics when I get a chance to test it out. 

Finding time this year for prep and hunting should be interesting this year because, as I mentioned above I have a new son who was born 2 weeks ago. A new born and a 2.5yr old takes a lot more energy and time to wrangle now haha. Tack on two weddings in Oct (who the gets married on Halloween!!!), should be an interesting year. 

Wish everyone the best of luck this year.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Don't know that it means anything to anybody else but, bought my hunting license online June 23rd late in the pm, arrived in the mail today and everything is as it should be.


----------



## jpinkerton

AjPUNISHER said:


> Don't know that it means anything to anybody else but, bought my hunting license online June 23rd late in the pm, arrived in the mail today and everything is as it should be.


Thanks for the update. That is good to know that things may be flowing well.


----------



## PAbigbear

jpinkerton said:


> Thanks for the update. That is good to know that things may be flowing well.


I ordered mine the first day and had them in hand by that Friday.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> So as many times as I have thought I had my mind made up, I still keep hedging on when I want to take my rutcation in November. Thinking about heading up on Wednesday, November 4 time for 11/5, 11/6, and 11/7. Sunday a wash, and then hunt 11/9, 11/10, and 11/11, come home 11/12.
> 
> OR.....
> 
> Head up on Sunday 11/8 and hunt 11/9 - Sunday 11/15, come home Monday 11/16.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else is considering and planning.


Nicko,
I too struggled with this timing given the extra week here in PA. I will be heading to Mizzou for my annual lease and hunting Nov 1-5....driving out the 30th, hanging stds Halloween and driving back the 6th. Going to roll that straight into 2nd week here in PA and just hunt the last Saturday and Sunday if needed. As least that’s the plan now.


----------



## goathillinpa

In again for another year. The boy and I are heading out to buy our license tonight!


----------



## Mathias

Mine came in mail today, system has been flawless for me.

I’m trying to decide when to go to Tennessee......


----------



## davydtune

All I know is I pulled a camera opening of spring gobbler that had been out for exactly 1 year and I should have been out there the last 2 weeks of October last season. Well over a dozen different bucks came by mid day in that 2 weeks, a couple of them dandys along with the buck I shot last season 😀 I know that was last year and this is a new but still makes me want to rethink what I normally do 🤔


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Mine came in mail today, system has been flawless for me.
> 
> I’m trying to decide when to go to Tennessee......


How did Tennessee go this past season Matt?


----------



## perryhunter4

davydtune said:


> All I know is I pulled a camera opening of spring gobbler that had been out for exactly 1 year and I should have been out there the last 2 weeks of October last season. Well over a dozen different bucks came by mid day in that 2 weeks, a couple of them dandys along with the buck I shot last season 😀 I know that was last year and this is a new but still makes me want to rethink what I normally do 🤔


Davy,
Last year my best days in the woods, and on camera, was the 19th-24th of October. Several nature bucks. Does make you rethink a few things.


----------



## scotchindian

Got my license, pink envelopes, and 2 dmap tags over the counter at Schlegels grocery and hardware in Thompsontown. Also got last year's buck back from the taxidermist, he did a great job!! Time to head out for some evening practice, October can't get here soon enough.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Put a camera up outback,was surprised to see this. Not many turkey in my area.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## noclueo2

October 19th and 20th, the last two years. Two good bucks hoping the streak continues, a ton of deer movement on those days. Never had much luck in October, but maybe I'm on to something....















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks, maybe I’ll try those days!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> Davy,
> Last year my best days in the woods, and on camera, was the 19th-24th of October. Several nature bucks. Does make you rethink a few things.


I have been taking my first vacation days on a cold front that arrives anywhere after Oct 25 and haven’t been disappointed. I’d rather be in the woods when the bucks are seriously seeking instead of hoping to find a buck traveling between does. I sit all day regardless of moon phase.


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> I have been taking my first vacation days on a cold front that arrives anywhere after Oct 25 and haven’t been disappointed. I’d rather be in the woods when the bucks are seriously seeking instead of hoping to find a buck traveling between does. I sit all day regardless of moon phase.


There is something to that timing, especially last year lining up. For example, this year, we saw the first fawns in our area on May 12th and they were walking and getting around already. Account for a 200-day gestation period and this doe (or does) were conceived around end of October....which means a week or so prior to that, they would have been seeking/chasing. Fits the time period of 19th-24th I mentioned earlier. Scrape activity was high too, just happened on days I wasn’t there! I didn’t write the weather/temp down in my log for those days though.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


>


I wish!!! I normally take that first week in November off but saw a definite uptick in movement towards the end of that first week and into the second. This year I am taking the week of the 9th off because of that and also because my friend is getting married on Halloween in NC so I will be down there for part of the first week (I mean who gets married during the rut!!!!) Last year I killed on Nov 8th and Nov 15th (MD buck). I also have the week of thanksgiving off because we are suppose to go to my wifes parents for thanksgiving but I'm hoping this quarantine keeps me in the woods and away from the inlaws :wink:. Other than that I have a couple days of Vacation left to use when we have fronts come through in Oct and Nov.


----------



## jpinkerton

Received some goodness in the post today! Shout out to Mathias and ezshot81 for reaching out to assist with antlerless pink envelopes. This is one of the reasons why I stick around AT and look forward to the PA Hunting Thread every season. Thank you for the assist! Cannot wait to be sitting on stand this fall!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Matt is a good guy! 

I guess residents send this Saturday right?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ I usually drop mine in the box on Sunday. My dad got a little too anxious a few years back with a doe application...and mailed it Saturday. Not sure why he ever thought that was a good idea, early bird syndrome I guess. Forget the wording but was denied for arriving too early.


----------



## nicko

Dropped mine the mail in this morning which I have been doing for the past few years. Never had a problem with being denied. It probably won't get to the courthouse I sent it to until Monday at least. If you pull up the antlerless tag numbers on the PGC on Monday morning, you'll see tags getting processed at 8am and numbers changing.


----------



## rogersb

I dropped mine in the mail today. I read somewhere last year that the treasurers office is not open to receive mail Saturday so even if it gets there tomorrow no one will be there to return it.


----------



## Tuna11

No stressing on the resident week for me. Will be in the mail next week. 1st round unsold is the big one!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe the treasurer's office isn't open on Saturday but somebody at the courthouse keeps track of early arrivals and sets them aside or something to that effect at somepoint...or how would the treasury know they arrived too early come Monday and not accept it.

All I can say for sure is, it was the first time applications were mailed during business hours at the PO on a Saturday and didn't go so well...first time a 1st round application was ever denied for any reason.
I'll stick with dropping the applications at the PO on Sunday or taking it directly to the courthouse on Monday...which is only a 5-10 minute drive away. Whatever works for you...


----------



## Gene94

We always drop ours in the mail on Saturday as well.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

So just ordered a pack of these to play with 😁 They are Alien Archery 200 grain single bevels. All S.S., .060 thick blade, and 1.5" cut. (7) for $55 shipped brand new. Should be fun


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I put mine in the mail on Friday here in Ohio never had a problem yet


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I put mine in the mail on Friday here in Ohio never had a problem yet


Darrin, if they reject your application, what will you burn?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Darrin, if they reject your application, what will you burn?


I might shoot one this year they raised the amount of tags by a bunch in my WMU,im guessing its gonna be like it was in the early 2000’s when they bout wiped them out,so I better get 1 while the gettings good.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I think I’m safe with Friday here in Ohio,I don’t see it making to tionesta the next day.


----------



## full moon64

[Note: If you’ve come to this article to learn how long it may take a letter to be delivered, the short answer is this: Local first-class mail will typically be delivered in 2 or 3 days. (“Local” generally means in the same city or state.) Nationally, first-class mail should be delivered in 3 to 5 days, depending mostly on how far it has to travel. During the pandemic, delivery times may be slowed by 2 or 3 additional days. The following article is a technical analysis of how the Postal Service measures its performance in meeting these goals.]


----------



## Mathias

You need to remember if you mail a letter in the Philly burbs (maybe other areas as well), they all go to the distribution center, m-i-l-e-s away , only to be sorted and sent back out to the area from which they may have originated. This was told to me by the local PO.

Davy- those Aliens look nice and are one heck of a bargain!


----------



## hobbs4421

*Mm*** 2020-21 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread ****

Hey, just reading the Pa hunting Digest regarding the concurrent hunting for doe and buck during the entire season. Prior to reading it I thought that was going to be statewide and not limited to specific WMU’s. Is it a misprint, or is WMU 3C Really NOT one that runs concurrent?


----------



## Gangster II

Anyone heard anything about people being hit by lightning in Bradford County?


----------



## full moon64

Gangster II said:


> Anyone heard anything about people being hit by lightning in Bradford County?


yes,,,2 killed
https://www.wnep.com/article/news/l...unty/523-4944d2cb-c092-4713-ada1-4e590d84748b


----------



## Mathias

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey, just reading the Pa hunting Digest regarding the concurrent hunting for doe and buck during the entire season. Prior to reading it I thought that was going to be statewide and not limited to specific WMU’s. Is it a misprint, or is WMU 3C Really NOT one that runs concurrent?


DEER REGULAR FIREARMS (Antlered only) WMUS 1A, 1B, 2A, 2F, 2G, 2H, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3D, 4C, 4E and 5B: Nov. 28; Sunday, Nov. 29; Nov. 30-Dec. 4. One antlered deer per hunting license year,
Antlered and antlerless December 5-12.


----------



## Tuna11

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey, just reading the Pa hunting Digest regarding the concurrent hunting for doe and buck during the entire season. Prior to reading it I thought that was going to be statewide and not limited to specific WMU’s. Is it a misprint, or is WMU 3C Really NOT one that runs concurrent?


Yup, I was confused as well. Especially 3D, Seems nuts as they added over 40% more doe tags! Tags in 3C didn’t even sell out until Late October last Year! 

What was the point in adding more tags for a season opening Saturday and Sunday for families and kids when a doe can’t even be harvested?


----------



## perryhunter4

I understand the doe allocation increase in most WMU’s is because rather than handing out DMAP tags for CWD areas, they built it into the allocations. I also understand mentor youth have to get their own doe tags this year as well. Probably has a little bit to do with it.


----------



## full moon64

great video,,,
using his grip technique,,:thumbs_up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUqVO95qIbw


----------



## hobbs4421

I’m frustrated that 3C was not one of the WMU’S... every season our hunting club members see a bunch of doe during the 1st couple days of buck season. By the time doe season rolls around, we see very few. Thank God I fill most of the doe tags in the archery season!


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I put mine in the mail on Friday here in Ohio never had a problem yet


I'm surprised you never got rejected.Non-residents can't send in yet for a few more weeks.


----------



## yetihunter1

I put my doe tags in the mail yesterday. I always try to do it Saturday and forget....its a habit I can't break it seems. 

So I finally got time to go test out my new saddle and platform. I have been interested in this for awhile because I only hunt public land (0 for 23 on permission this year) and sometimes my walks can be long. First impressions were it is light and comfy. Not summit climber comfy but more so than my XOP vanish and the decrease in weight makes up for not being as comfortable as my summit climber. It was simple to set up, and only took a bit of time to figure out tether height and bridge length for comfort. Definitely feel leaning is more comfortable unless I had knee pads or really wanted to embrace the mantra of a tree hugger.

Shooting out of it was a breeze, granted I only shot one direction. Need to bring a target I can move around next time for practicing different angled shots. It lets you keep your form, similar to how I shoot when standing in my backyard, i.e. no bending at the waist (for the most part). Must say in all my first impression was very positive and see why Dougell speaks highly of them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How was it climbing Matt?

I tried several and just couldn't "get it"...yes light, climbing wasn't too bad; the VERSA AIDER made a great difference there...to be fair, I wasn't using a platform either...just the top step and the bridge kept slipping, which could have been users error. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> How was it climbing Matt?
> 
> I tried several and just couldn't "get it"...yes light, climbing wasn't too bad; the VERSA AIDER made a great difference there...to be fair, I wasn't using a platform either...just the top step and the bridge kept slipping, which could have been users error.
> 
> Joe


I only did one stick up since I was lazy and didn't want to climb 20ft up and down to pull arrows each time. Climbing to me was the same as when I did the hang and hunt with the XOP vanish, just less weight on my back because I didn't have the stand there. It might of been easier because on the new linesman belt I have a prussic tender which lets my operate the belt one-handed, which I couldn't do on my old muddy safety harness. 

The platform makes the whole experience for me. I have tried a ring of steps (which could be similar to standing on the top step) and that just hurt my feet and I didn't enjoy having the tree between my legs the whole time (one slip and no more kiddos). The platform gave me lots of room and instead of moving my whole body around the tree I can pivot on it to get the shots. 

The tether and bridge held very well once I got the prusik knot tightened (first time using this saddle so everything was loose). I would say give it another shot Joe, I think it would be worth it. I put a bunch of research into these recently and went with this one because Aerohunter has been in the game a long time and is well known for safety but also this specific saddle has a little more material on it which makes it more comfortable for someone with a more ample backside like myself haha.


----------



## Aspade17

More time tuning. 20 yards with the reckoning, would you leave it as is or keep trying to improve? I always just feel like I can get a little bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Aspade17 said:


> More time tuning. 20 yards with the reckoning, would you leave it as is or keep trying to improve? I always just feel like I can get a little bit more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you are a bit high and bareshafts are hitting left. Clean that up and you are good to go.


----------



## ViperD

Got bit by the saddle bug here as well. I've been having some arts and crafts fun with the platform.


----------



## vonfoust

First doe tag awarded yesterday morning.


----------



## macaduna

Hi All,

SE PA here hunt 5D/5C. Took a couple years off from bow hunting after our daughter was born. Looking to get back into it now that I've got some more free time. Just started shooting a couple times a week. Wanted to say first good luck to everyone this fall. And second, looking for recommendations on a shop in this corner of the state. I used to go see Dan Neebe but heard unfortunately that he passed. Also looking for a club to join where the emphasis is on archery. The range I belong to has a decent setup but is definitely geared towards gun specific shooting sports. 

Thanks,
Macaduna


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> First doe tag awarded yesterday morning.


3A tag processed this morning for me.


----------



## nicko

macaduna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SE PA here hunt 5D/5C. Took a couple years off from bow hunting after our daughter was born. Looking to get back into it now that I've got some more free time. Just started shooting a couple times a week. Wanted to say first good luck to everyone this fall. And second, looking for recommendations on a shop in this corner of the state. I used to go see Dan Neebe but heard unfortunately that he passed. Also looking for a club to join where the emphasis is on archery. The range I belong to has a decent setup but is definitely geared towards gun specific shooting sports.
> 
> Thanks,
> Macaduna


For shops, Bob & AJs or Lancaster Archery.

For an archery only club, Limerick Bowmen.


----------



## macaduna

nicko said:


> For shops, Bob & AJs or Lancaster Archery.
> 
> For an archery only club, Limerick Bowmen.


Thanks! I've seen Bob and AJs advertised on facebook, some friends of mine "like" their page. I haven't made the trip yet. Will have to check it out soon. Haven't heard of Limerick Bowmen but will look into it. Have you been to the public archery range at the game lands in Schwenksville? If so, what are your thoughts? I've been meaning to check that out too but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> How was it climbing Matt?
> 
> I tried several and just couldn't "get it"...yes light, climbing wasn't too bad; the VERSA AIDER made a great difference there...to be fair, I wasn't using a platform either...just the top step and the bridge kept slipping, which could have been users error.
> 
> Joe


Using a traditional saddle without a small platform is extremely uncomfortable.You spend the majority of time leaning and if you lean with your feet on a couple of narrow steps.you'll want to slit your wrists.When I use a traditional saddle,I always use a platform.I bought a jx3 AFTER HUNTING SEASON ENDED AND HAVE SPENT MORE TIME HANGING IN THAT THING OVER THE PAST several months than I do during hunting season.There's not one thing about it that I don't like or that I'd change.Since you sit without putting any weight on your feet,you can get away without using anything more than a ring of steps but a platform helps greatly with those weak side shots.It's so easy to climb with one stick using a saddle once you get the hang of it.If you do that,you eliminate a bunch of unnecessary weight.I haven't tried every saddle on the market but most of them are similar and are made primarily to lean with.I prefer the JX3 over anything but the most comfortable saddle I've ever used is a treehopper recon.You need knee pads but you can actually sit comfortably in that,rather than just leaning.


----------



## yetihunter1

macaduna said:


> Thanks! I've seen Bob and AJs advertised on facebook, some friends of mine "like" their page. I haven't made the trip yet. Will have to check it out soon. Haven't heard of Limerick Bowmen but will look into it. Have you been to the public archery range at the game lands in Schwenksville? If so, what are your thoughts? I've been meaning to check that out too but haven't gotten around to it.


Its very nice and doesn't ever seem to have people at it when ever I have stopped or driven by. I would give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Using a traditional saddle without a small platform is extremely uncomfortable.You spend the majority of time leaning and if you lean with your feet on a couple of narrow steps.you'll want to slit your wrists.When I use a traditional saddle,I always use a platform.I bought a jx3 AFTER HUNTING SEASON ENDED AND HAVE SPENT MORE TIME HANGING IN THAT THING OVER THE PAST several months than I do during hunting season.There's not one thing about it that I don't like or that I'd change.Since you sit without putting any weight on your feet,you can get away without using anything more than a ring of steps but a platform helps greatly with those weak side shots.It's so easy to climb with one stick using a saddle once you get the hang of it.If you do that,you eliminate a bunch of unnecessary weight.I haven't tried every saddle on the market but most of them are similar and are made primarily to lean with.I prefer the JX3 over anything but the most comfortable saddle I've ever used is a treehopper recon.You need knee pads but you can actually sit comfortably in that,rather than just leaning.


I wanted to try a JX3 because it did intrigue me, seems like the summit climber version of a "saddle". I just like having the option of standing up, leaning or sitting which I can get with a traditional saddle. I did look into the treehopper based on previous comments you made and while it has great reviews I preferred having a little more fabric under my butt than that.....just personal preference/ in my head. 

I agree completely on the ring of steps. When I test them out my feet started to ache after 15 minutes. I couldn't imagine going for multiple hours with them.


----------



## dougell

You can stand,sit and lean with a JX3.The recon doesn't look like it would be comfortable but it's about as good as it gets with a saddle.I wanted to get my son a JX3 and he just wants to use the recon.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I'm surprised you never got rejected.Non-residents can't send in yet for a few more weeks.


Next Monday Doug 1 week after residents


----------



## macaduna

yetihunter1 said:


> Its very nice and doesn't ever seem to have people at it when ever I have stopped or driven by. I would give it a shot if I were you.


Thanks I will definitely!


----------



## nicko

My experience at that public range is similar to yetis. It’s a nice set up but I wish they made the range longer than 40 yards but it is what it is. It’s free and public… But it always seems there was a crosswind anytime I’ve gone there which keeps pushing shots slightly off the mark. They do also have a broadhead shooting pit which is nice if you don’t have the ability to shoot broadheads and test them out at home.


----------



## nicko

After an extended absence from this arena and back by popular demand, we bring to you a bonus episode of “PA hunters unscripted”.

Yetihunter getting on board with the saddle hunting craze sweeping the nation, springs for the Cadillac of all hunting saddles. Yeti finds the saddle to be so comfortable that he wears it when not even in a tree. As a result, his next trip to the tanning salon results in some unfortunate and hard-to-explain tanlines.


----------



## treestandnappin

First camera check. Thinking I might get out there earlier in the season than I usually do haha.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Aspade17 said:


> More time tuning. 20 yards with the reckoning, would you leave it as is or keep trying to improve? I always just feel like I can get a little bit more.


How much tighter you looking to get...trying to robinhood?:wink: In the past I messed up a few and tubed 2 others in the backyard...that's why I stick to one arrow to a dot. I'm also too cheap to keep buying arrows:embara:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

treestandnappin said:


> View attachment 7203505
> 
> 
> First camera check. Thinking I might get out there earlier in the season than I usually do haha.


Looks like a stud to me...good luck catching up with him later.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been seeing deer just about every time I leave the house for quite awhile now. For some reason, I'm getting more anxious...much earlier then normal for archery season this year.

So...I haven't bought any new archery gear for about a decade but with the itch this year...I now have new strings, fiber optic sight, stabilizer, broadheads and a dozen new arrows.
Never had a problem with pass through on deer but since I'm going with a slightly wider cutting head (same bh but changed from 1-1/2" to 1-3/4") I'm also upping the weight of my arrows a bit.

Still be using my trusty old hoyt fasflite...with the whisker biscuit rest though.:wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> After an extended absence from this arena and back by popular demand, we bring to you a bonus episode of “PA hunters unscripted”.
> 
> Yetihunter getting on board with the saddle hunting craze sweeping the nation, springs for the Cadillac of all hunting saddles. Yeti finds the saddle to be so comfortable that he wears it when not even in a tree. As a result, his next trip to the tanning salon results in some unfortunate and hard-to-explain tanlines.


Tanning Salon???!!!! Never!!! I just scare my neighbors in the backyard.....cant afford anything else after buying my "Cadillac".


----------



## Billy H

It amazes me that some units have issued 10,000 to 18,000 doe tags already but 5C which has the highest number of tags available has only managed just shy of 1700 issued.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> It amazes me that some units have issued 10,000 to 18,000 doe tags already but 5C which has the highest number of tags available has only managed just shy of 1700 issued.


Don’t you think many people wait to send for 5C on second round?


----------



## macaduna

Yes, I believe you are correct. Personally, I wait knowing there will be leftovers after the first and usually second rounds. I live in 5D but hunt 2E with family during rifle so that's where my 1st round application goes. It used to be that there were plenty left for over the counter sales after the third round but there have been fewer and fewer left the last couple years.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Don’t you think many people wait to send for 5C on second round?


I'm sure a lot do, but I'd bet everything I have there are AT LEAST 25,000 sitting in the courthouse right now, and 1700 is the best they can manage in three days. Dont get me wrong I'm not one bit worried about getting my tags, it just goes to show the way montco does things.


----------



## nicko

Getting 5C tags is lower on my priority list because of the way they make those tags available once the 1st round for unsold tags begins. I go for 3A tags 1st round and 1st unsold round... and I can send in for as many 5C tags as I want once the unsold rounds begin.


----------



## Jimmy5.56

I don't think that many people send in for 5C on the first round. I always send in for a wmu upstate because they sell out by the end of the 1st round. I then usually get 5b second round and finally 5C after. I've never had an issue getting one before selling out.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> It amazes me that some units have issued 10,000 to 18,000 doe tags already but 5C which has the highest number of tags available has only managed just shy of 1700 issued.


people get all the big woods tags first and then bombard 5c/5d in the second round when they can get as many as they want...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

2F boys going to town on doe tags....


----------



## dougell

2H had 7k and now they're down to 700.I put ours in the courthouse mailbox on sunday and haven't been awarded yet.If I get rejected,it would be the first time since 1980.


----------



## Mathias

1-3C issued, 1 to go.


----------



## jpinkerton

Getting a non-resident 2G tag is looking grim this year.


----------



## Tuna11

Haven’t even put it in the mail yet. With 3D adding 11k tags, id bet 5C sells out faster.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Caught 21 smallmouth in about 2 1/2hrs yesterday afternoon wading the river before dark. Only 4 were under 13"s with 8 of the rest ranging from 15 to 18"s. 
Was a great outing, caught some quality fish, saw some deer and got cooled off to boot!

Kept 4 of the 14 inchers and cleaned them to give to a 93yr old friend today. I've never ate anything out of the river but she loves them...and the walleye.










Didn't do so great with my digital cam and clipping....but this one hit a rooster tail like a mac track...


----------



## dougell

I grew up in Tunkhannock and spent my younger days wading the Susquehanna for small mouths.I really miss those days.We have a pretty deep lake close to the house that has a lot of small mouth.My son and his buddies fish it almost every day and they've been catching some real nice ones the past few weeks.He caught one a couple weeks ago that was just shy of 20".Probably not a more fun fish to catch.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've been wading the susky for close to 30 years now...can't argue there being a funner fish to catch although big carp, and channel cats for that matter, ain't half bad either. 
I remember some of the carp I caught down there peeling my entire reel of line all the way to the tie on knot, praying it wouldn't break, as they ran up and down the river. Good stuff!


----------



## BowhunterT100

It took until Wednesday morning for me to get my 2H tag!


----------



## Billy H

Those are nice smallie. By far my favorite fish to target. I know a guy that is a very successful guide on the river. Chris Gorsuch. If anybody wants a fun productive day on the water, I highly reccomend him. Reel River Adventures.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Smallies may be the best pound-for-pound fighting fish.

That's a nice one Matt.


----------



## jpinkerton

It looks like the tags are going much faster this year compared to the last few years. I can only assume it's because a ton of mentored youth tags are being purchased to add another slick head to the family freezer.


----------



## vonfoust

jpinkerton said:


> It looks like the tags are going much faster this year compared to the last few years. I can only assume it's because a ton of mentored youth tags are being purchased to add another slick head to the family freezer.


Thinking it's because there's so many people out of work that any extra meat in the freezer is about the only thing they can control right now. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7204843


Nice.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sweet buck Matt!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Look at you gettin’ techy Matt. 

Amazing to see how quickly those antlers grow.


----------



## rogersb

Got my 3D today. Told the wife it seems like tags are selling pretty fast this year.


----------



## redlab

was awarded my 2G tag and i'm really excited because I pulled my cards and got a couple big boys on them ! The one I have been after for 5 yrs (this will be the 6th) The big 8 with all the mass. I passed on the other one last year as his tines were all short but he blew up this year ! Here are a couple pics !


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good potential red!!


----------



## Tuna11

Anyone of those a shooter for sure!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

redlab said:


> was awarded my 2G tag and i'm really excited because I pulled my cards and got a couple big boys on them ! The one I have been after for 5 yrs (this will be the 6th) The big 8 with all the mass. I passed on the other one last year as his tines were all short but he blew up this year ! Here are a couple pics !
> View attachment 7205091
> View attachment 7205093
> 
> View attachment 7205095
> View attachment 7205097


2G awarded as well. Love those brow tines!


----------



## jpinkerton

Great looking bucks. Fingers crossed my envelope is one of the 5,000+ opened before 2G is sold out.


----------



## full moon64

4c,,,,awarded thank god,,good deer on camera..too:thumbs_up


----------



## jg420

Red lab that last pic,,,, that buck has a little kicker point growing off his antler.


----------



## redlab

Yep he had it for the first time last year !


----------



## cleanenergy

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7205005


Incredible!


----------



## davydtune

Kind of weird that I haven't been awarded a anterless tag yet, usually by wed at the latest but just checked and nada :set1_thinking:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^ Never checked the status online before, assuming I followed the directions correctly...and I believe I did, I wasn't awarded one yet either. Still over 21,000 left for 4E so assuming I likely got it but it's not showing.

I think it's just one of 'those' days so far for me today...a package i was expecting in the mail went to the wrong post office (wrongly addressed by the company that shipped it) and was returned to sender. 
On the way to my post office, while on my mtn bike, a young woman passed by me in her car and came to the stop sign. We looked at each other in passing but nothing out of the ordinary or so I thought. I crossed the road a few cars behind her and pulled into the post office...she made the turn and went by giving me the #1 sign on her way past. Apparently I glanced in her direction too long or gave her a dirty look I was not aware of:mg: 
No wonder I try to limit my contact with strangers as much as possible :wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

So last archery season I hit an 8pt pretty far back, I was sure I didn't 'push' the bow on the shot but couldn't figure out what happened. The other day I may have found my answer?...and can't believe I didn't catch it if it's what happened. I think I shot that buck with my cock feather down instead of up through the whisker biscuit! :doh:

I've shot a tm hunter, lizard tongues and other prong/spring style rests for hunting in the past and had no issues with them...other then maybe some spring noise or the time I had to walk an arrow back on the rest while at full draw on a buck...but I am curios about trying a drop away. They all have there pro's and con's and I've recently been reading up alot on them. 
I was thinking of trying out a limb driven instead of a cable because their easier to time but you fellas that use drop aways for hunting, what brands/style do you use and what do you like about that particular model?

In my search for info I also ran across this. If they would have gotten this to work right, it would have been like reinventing the wheel.










Then there's this...a style of it used on the ravin xbow. I can't believe it's totally friction-less as described but it's definitely interesting...


----------



## Duramax01

Antlerless tag awarded in 2C!! Looking forward to October. This heat is brutal


----------



## perryhunter4

We need some rain really bad! I can’t believe how dry it’s been. My yard is fried, brown and crunches walking in it.
AJ - I have used both QAD HDX and Medusa Max drops aways for many years. They are cable driven, not limb driven, and I have had no issues with timing. Tie in, or attach to down cable, and they are pretty easy to time in my mind. Love them. Medusa is a little quieter I feel, but QAD’s have been great too and their Cust Serv has been awesome over the past 20 years if parts or something was needed.


----------



## nicko

I have used nothing but QAD HDX dropaways since I switched from a whisker biscuit years back. I have four of them and they have never failed on me. Pretty easy to set up and tune.


----------



## jg420

Qad here since they came out with absolutely no problems. The limb driven drop always scare me, not because of function ability but for the fact of the long chord. I always feel like it will hang up on something and get screwed up.


----------



## 138104

jg420 said:


> Qad here since they came out with absolutely no problems. The limb driven drop always scare me, not because of function ability but for the fact of the long chord. I always feel like it will hang up on something and get screwed up.


Been using limb driven rests for a long time and never had a cord get caught on anything. I do carry a hex key and loop material just in case something would happen as you could quickly and easily replace in the field. No way you could do that with a QAD.


----------



## Mathias

My quiet spot


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Doing any fishing or just enjoying the tranquility Matt?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks for the input so far guys...appreciated.

Have you guy had any problems with cord stretch?

A Trophy Ridge HX or HXL are what caught my attention the most so far to be honest, I like the vertical drop and the shape of launcher. Possibly just more cosmetically appealing to my eyes then having any better functionality over a QAD...or something else?

Someone else may say the TR's are garbage......but I'm not set on anything at this point.


From the info I've garnished so far. Whether my info is flawed or how much merit there is to it...may be dependent on who you ask but:

-Limb driven have basically no timing issues, so easier to set up for most people.
-Longer cable on the Limb driven but is under some tension to begin with? where the cable driven cord is shorter but hangs more freely until drawn...making it possibly more easy to snag on something.
-Limb driven is reported to stabilize the arrow better as it keeps in contact with the arrow for a longer period...increasing accuracy.
-Limb driven can be more prone to having the arrow jump around if the draw isn't smooth.

There are others of course and I know there was another 'point' I deemed more significant to me atleast...but it slipped my mind already.

Anybody else got anything to add here...by all means.


----------



## nicko

I’ve never experienced any cord stretching issues with the QAD but then again, the launch cord the ties in to the down cable is very short. I know some guys don’t like the sound a QAD makes when the rest drops away and the prongs hit the shelf of the riser but that could easily be quieted down with a piece of moleskin or some type of rubber dampening pad made by limbsaver.

If you happen to go with a QAD, don’t use the football clamp that comes provided with the rest to attach the launch cord to the down cable. They don’t stay in place and will throw the timing 
off of the rest. Much better to serve it into the cable or make a D Loop connection and serve that in place.

I read a lot of threads where shops have problems setting up QADs correctly and getting the timing down which I just cannot understand. It truly is a very easy rest to set up and time properly. You can have it done in five minutes. I don’t even use my draw board for setting the timing… I just draw the bow manually and eyeball the timing and adjust the cord as needed.


----------



## Mathias

AjPUNISHER said:


> Doing any fishing or just enjoying the tranquility Matt?


Fed the fish, does that count!

My wife and I will sit there and enjoy a glass of wine and the tranquility.
Some big bass in there, they make a fool of me every time.
Not an accomplished fisherman by any stretch.


----------



## Mathias

QAD’s are a cinch to set up. 
They have a fairly high failure rate too, but on the positive side, their CS is outstanding.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> *Fed the fish, does that count!*
> 
> My wife and I will sit there and enjoy a glass of wine and the tranquility.
> Some big bass in there, they make a fool of me every time.
> Not an accomplished fisherman by any stretch.


Sort of, I guess...lol!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I remembered the other 'point'...

-most cable driven rests can be locked in the upright position before drawing, not sure that's possible with limb driven, nice feature to have imo.


----------



## full moon64

I have Ripcord code Red...I have never had reason too change..12 years ago I went too Montana and had supper with the owners of Ripcord at the time Keith Dvoroznak and his dad in Dillon Montana.
.Nicest people.USA made rock solid guarantee:any problems will replace your rest... 

pic of owner Keith Dvoroznak


----------



## perryhunter4

Boys...outside of chiggers, I’ve never been bit so bad!! Damn no see ums!!!! Cat fishing last night with a buddy and got ripped up on my legs from the knees down. The itching broke out late last night, and damn it’s intense!! Those little *******s leave some welts for sure!! Learned my lesson and will be nothing but pants (no more shorts) sprayed with Permethrin moving forward. These *******s are 100x worst than any mosquito bite!!!


----------



## Billy H

Did ya catch any fish?


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy - it was a slow night for sure. Only 2 channel cats. The few weeks before we were hitting them really good the nights we have been out, both channels and flatheads. It was a slow night for many in my area.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Billy - it was a slow night for sure. Only 2 channel cats. The few weeks before we were hitting them really good the nights we have been out, both channels and flatheads. It was a slow night for many in my area.


 Two is better than none! I used to go for cats pretty regular . Every Saturday night For a couple years a buddy my son and I would set up for cats. Got set up around 11:00 PM and if the bite was good would fish till daylight. Chicken liver was the bait. We pulled some big cats out of Nockamixon. You’d be surprised how many stripers hit those livers. Good times!


----------



## nicko

Jumping ahead a bit to the upcoming TAC in Seven Springs in August. What footwear will you guys go with? Not sure boots are needed since this is a ski resort and not sure how much wooded terrain or brushy areas to expect.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Caught many a cat down at the river but been a long time since I've fished for them. Still hook into one occasionally with a crankbait though.

Chicken fat works pretty well...nice trail left in the water and can cast it a country mile without it coming off the hook. Best bait I ever used was fresh caught live chubs in the 4-8" range...alot of the time I just chunked them.


----------



## davydtune

Just had a memory pop up on my FB and wow! I had to go find a pic from this year. These pics are roughly 1 year apart......I'm not even the same damn person :mg: Don't really look at myself so I just didn't realize the difference visually. I do feel fantastic


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Just had a memory pop up on my FB and wow! I had to go find a pic from this year. These pics are roughly 1 year apart......I'm not even the same damn person :mg: Don't really look at myself so I just didn't realize the difference visually. I do feel fantastic


Good for you Davy. Guessing you had to buy a bunch of new clothes (and camo).


----------



## perryhunter4

We’ve been using a lot of cut bait and live sunnies (looking for the flatties more). It’s a fun and relaxing time for sure! I love it! We can’t stay out all night right now though due to buddy having boys in ball tournaments (my daughters softball season was cancelled). 
Davy-man, what difference dude!! You look good! If you don’t mind me asking, how’d you loose it all? Great job!


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Good for you Davy. Guessing you had to buy a bunch of new clothes (and camo).


Oh yeah, everything, lol! I have an entire new wardrobe at this point  I even had to get new boots as my feet actually snrunk as well.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Oh yeah, everything, lol! I have an entire new wardrobe at this point  *I even had to get new boots as my feet actually snrunk as well*.


Gotta say that’s the first time I ever heard about somebody needing to replace their footwear too. Sounds like an expensive transformation.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Jumping ahead a bit to the upcoming TAC in Seven Springs in August. What footwear will you guys go with? Not sure boots are needed since this is a ski resort and not sure how much wooded terrain or brushy areas to expect.


You'll want boots. The ski trails will have varied footing and some steep slopes. Not sure if the course hits the wooded sections, but always a possibility. I am also bringing a small day pack with a 3L hydration bladder. Rather have too much water than not enough.


----------



## 138104

Speaking of TAC, I broke out my bow for the first time in a month. I was shooting high at every distance. Adjusted my sight housing to compensate and then all was well. Decided to try performance mode on my Reckoning and what a mistake. On my first draw, I thought something was wrong the hump was so bad. After a few shots, I got used to it. Draw weight increased about a pound, so backed of the limbs to compensate. The speed increase must be pretty significant as now my sight tape is all jacked up. Not sure if I will flip back to comfort or leave it as is and redo my sight tape.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> You'll want boots. The ski trails will have varied footing and some steep slopes. Not sure if the course hits the wooded sections, but always a possibility. I am also bringing a small day pack with a 3L hydration bladder. Rather have too much water than not enough.


Original plan was to get a room for the night before but I’m just going to hit the road early the morning of the shoot and do the round trip in one day.


----------



## vonfoust

This will be my fourth time doing the TAC. I wear hiking shoes and shorts. Depending on which course we signed up for (I can't remember off hand) you will go in woods but it's all trails and tramped down for the most part (unless you miss and are looking for arrows). Here's my son the first time we went.


----------



## jpinkerton

2G awarded this morning. Looking forward to a week in the woods.


----------



## nicko

PGC considering eliminating some calibers for deer and bear hunting.

https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...DOsg6dykvAaj0nrxr4LZBirfYMon-wCLOdviRvvVEFQ-g


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> Original plan was to get a room for the night before but I’m just going to hit the road early the morning of the shoot and do the round trip in one day.


Think I'm going to do the same. Probably about 8hrs of driving.


----------



## Tuna11

nicko said:


> PGC considering eliminating some calibers for deer and bear hunting.
> 
> https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...DOsg6dykvAaj0nrxr4LZBirfYMon-wCLOdviRvvVEFQ-g


I’m hearing this proposal is to make way for the possible semiauto ban removal. Think about it, the majority of ARs are .223. Allowing semi’s for PA big game would be much less controversial with .223 out of the picture.

I don’t care either way though I’ve got enough .30-06 loads for a lifetime.


----------



## Gangster II

nicko said:


> PGC considering eliminating some calibers for deer and bear hunting.
> 
> https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...DOsg6dykvAaj0nrxr4LZBirfYMon-wCLOdviRvvVEFQ-g


I'm surprised they have not considered eliminating rifles all together.
I don't usually gun hunt Pa. anymore but semiauto rifle would be another good reason to get a CMMG Mk 47 mutant.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

2F tag awarded


----------



## TauntoHawk

I finally got a little quality practice in with yeti, did a 3d shoot at frontier 

Was scheduled this weekend to head up state to do some foodplot work, this heat has me rethinking it 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gangster II said:


> I'm surprised they have not considered eliminating rifles all together.
> I don't usually gun hunt Pa. anymore but semiauto rifle would be another good reason to get a CMMG Mk 47 mutant.


There is a lot of big woods in PA, large expanses of timber with low human density once you get out of the special reg WMUs. I’d hate to have to go strictly slug gun in Potter.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed Nick, lots of ground for the non-lazy hunter to explore.


----------



## Mathias

So, I’ve put this out there previously.
I’ve met a few of y’all, communicated with several others here.
If anyone would like to come up to my place in area 3C, Bradford/Susquehanna border area for an antlerless or antlered hunt, send me a message.
For fellow 5C/D members we could do a day trip, Hunt morning and afternoon, not a bad trip to do in a days time.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> So, I’ve put this out there previously.
> I’ve met a few of y’all, communicated with several others here.
> If anyone would like to come up to my place in area 3C, Bradford/Susquehanna border area for an antlerless or antlered hunt, send me a message.
> For fellow 5C/D members we could do a day trip, Hunt morning and afternoon, not a bad trip to do in a days time.


Very nice offer!!!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> So, I’ve put this out there previously.
> I’ve met a few of y’all, communicated with several others here.
> If anyone would like to come up to my place in area 3C, Bradford/Susquehanna border area for an antlerless or antlered hunt, send me a message.
> For fellow 5C/D members we could do a day trip, Hunt morning and afternoon, not a bad trip to do in a days time.


Thinking about coming up for bear and just sitting on your front porch Matt. 

Looks like a lot of tags in 3C. As long as I can get the tags what I want in other WMUs, may take you up on that offer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> So, I’ve put this out there previously.
> I’ve met a few of y’all, communicated with several others here.
> If anyone would like to come up to my place in area 3C, Bradford/Susquehanna border area for an antlerless or antlered hunt, send me a message.
> For fellow 5C/D members we could do a day trip, Hunt morning and afternoon, not a bad trip to do in a days time.


Matt, I should be up in the area more this year then the past few so hopefully our trips align and we can at least get together for a beverage when I'm at my uncle's place up there. I should also have yetihunter along at least once and we've been poking around some of 3Cs public on our trips. I've spent time on 219, 140, and 35 in the last year

I'll be up there this weekend fri/sat doing some foodplot mowing and other outdoor work. Planting 40 trees this fall as well 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sounds good guys.
I’m only a couple miles from 140.
Won’t be up this weekend as we were just up for a week.
Hope we all can get together at some point.
Been so busy I haven’t even gotten my tractor/tiller back up yet. Need to get on my main plot and some field mowing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great offer Matt....trying to see how things will be playing out this fall with the reopening of schools before I make any definite plans, but I will likely be in touch.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Great offer Matt....trying to see how things will be playing out this fall with the reopening of schools before I make any definite plans, but I will likely be in touch.


Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangster II

nicko said:


> There is a lot of big woods in PA, large expanses of timber with low human density once you get out of the special reg WMUs. I’d hate to have to go strictly slug gun in Potter.


I have hunted sgl 127 and the black moshanon area with a rifle. Both have some THICK areas. It"s more the folks at pgc and there " great ideas" I was thinking of.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Sounds good guys.
> I’m only a couple miles from 140.
> Won’t be up this weekend as we were just up for a week.
> Hope we all can get together at some point.
> Been so busy I haven’t even gotten my tractor/tiller back up yet. Need to get on my main plot and some field mowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you close to Lawton or Friendsville? I grew up right on the border of Wyoming and Susquehanna counties.Back then you could hunt just about anywhere but it's a different story today.What I miss the most is the fishing.There's literally thousands of farm ponds to fish and they almost all held decent numbers of bass.All you had to do was ask but I bet that's no longer the case.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> Are you close to Lawton or Friendsville? I grew up right on the border of Wyoming and Susquehanna counties.Back then you could hunt just about anywhere but it's a different story today.What I miss the most is the fishing.There's literally thousands of farm ponds to fish and they almost all held decent numbers of bass.All you had to do was ask but I bet that's no longer the case.


Not far. North of Lawton, west of Friendsville.
Lots of good fishing...or so I hear, lol.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt, I should be up in the area more this year then the past few so hopefully our trips align and we can at least get together for a beverage when I'm at my uncle's place up there. I should also have yetihunter along at least once and we've been poking around some of 3Cs public on our trips. I've spent time on 219, 140, and 35 in the last year
> 
> I'll be up there this weekend fri/sat doing some foodplot mowing and other outdoor work. Planting 40 trees this fall as well
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I am in!!! October is going to be nuts but I will find time!


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Not far. North of Lawton, west of Friendsville.
> Lots of good fishing...or so I hear, lol.


My sister used to date a guy who lived in Lawton.Years ago he was at a bachelor party in Friendsville and the bride to be's ex boyfriend showed up with a gun and held it to her head.The groom pulled out a .44 and blew the guy's head off as he was holding a gun to her head.Just a little local history.

We used to fish a beaver dam just outside of Lawton that was awesome.I don't even know if it had a name.I'm not even sure if I could still find it.

I grew up just outside of Meshoppen and used to hunt and fish all over the southern end of Susquehanna county.My brother lives just north of Tunkhannock about a mile from the border.I can't speak for all of 3C but that particular area is polluted with deer.I always thought there was a lot of deer around there but it's out of control now.


----------



## Gangster II

dougell said:


> My sister used to date a guy who lived in Lawton.Years ago he was at a bachelor party in Friendsville and the bride to be's ex boyfriend showed up with a gun and held it to her head.The groom pulled out a .44 and blew the guy's head off as he was holding a gun to her head.Just a little local history.
> 
> We used to fish a beaver dam just outside of Lawton that was awesome.I don't even know if it had a name.I'm not even sure if I could still find it.
> 
> I grew up just outside of Meshoppen and used to hunt and fish all over the southern end of Susquehanna county.My brother lives just north of Tunkhannock about a mile from the border.I can't speak for all of 3C but that particular area is polluted with deer.I always thought there was a lot of deer around there but it's out of control now.


How many times will Google map search for Tunkhannock in the next week? That is a great way to stick-it to someone you are not fond of.


----------



## nicko

If I ever get invited to a bachelor party in Friendsville, I think I'll pass. 

So my niece recently got engaged and will be the first child of my brothers and sister and me to get married. They were looking at October 2021 for their wedding. Sounds good. My brother updates everybody today that wedding date will be Saturday 11/6/2021. Oooof!!! That's right in the heart of the seeking/chase phase. Sigh......

Oh well. It's only one day.


----------



## ezshot81

Tag for 4c was awarded on the 13th but still haven't received tag yet. Don't remember it taking that long before. Anybody else still waiting on a tag that was awarded on the 13th?


----------



## dougell

Gangster II said:


> How many times will Google map search for Tunkhannock in the next week? That is a great way to stick-it to someone you are not fond of.


You can search all you want and go knock on some doors but it will most likely be a futile attempt.That area is all private.When I was a kid growing up,Tunkhannock was a madhouse the weekend after thanksgiving and you could hunt just about anywhere.That's no longer the case.My son and I hunt my brother's place the first saturday every year.Between the three of us,we'll have at least 6 deer down by 11:00am and each see 30-50 in that amount of time.We won't see another hunter and most likely won't hear any shots other than an occasional shot in the distance.I actually wish more people would start killing deer up there because the deer population is out of control.My brother tries to get his friends to at least bring their kids in to kill some but they rarely do.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> If I ever get invited to a bachelor party in Friendsville, I think I'll pass.
> 
> So my niece recently got engaged and will be the first child of my brothers and sister and me to get married. They were looking at October 2021 for their wedding. Sounds good. My brother updates everybody today that wedding date will be Saturday 11/6/2021. Oooof!!! That's right in the heart of the seeking/chase phase. Sigh......
> 
> Oh well. It's only one day.


My niece got married that same weekend in 2019.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> My niece got married that same weekend in 2019.


Apparently these kids have never heard of the rut.


----------



## Gangster II

dougell said:


> You can search all you want and go knock on some doors but it will most likely be a futile attempt.That area is all private.When I was a kid growing up,Tunkhannock was a madhouse the weekend after thanksgiving and you could hunt just about anywhere.That's no longer the case.My son and I hunt my brother's place the first saturday every year.Between the three of us,we'll have at least 6 deer down by 11:00am and each see 30-50 in that amount of time.We won't see another hunter and most likely won't hear any shots other than an occasional shot in the distance.I actually wish more people would start killing deer up there because the deer population is out of control.My brother tries to get his friends to at least bring their kids in to kill some but they rarely do.


Not me. You are a lucky man to be in that situation.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Apparently these kids have never heard of the rut.


Nicko was down are your turf today..Pottstown,Old Schuylkill road...off 724 by your hang out
Coventry Cafe ...


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Nicko was down are your turf today..Pottstown,Old Schuylkill road...off 724 by your hang out
> Coventry Cafe ...


1/8th of a mile from my office


----------



## dougell

Gangster II said:


> Not me. You are a lucky man to be in that situation.


It's more work than it's worth dealing with a bunch of dead deer and we'll each only get one tag this year although I may let my son get two.I go one day a year for the sake of hunting with my brother.There's so many deer that it's actually anti-climatic.I do the same thing every year,my brother and son go post in a big valley and I walk the edge of a big patch of autumn olive.Usually within 10 minutes,I'll hear a couple shots and that's over.We'll deal with those dead deer,move a little ways and my brother will push out another thick spot and some more deer will die.They need to be shot but it's honestly more shooting than hunting.Thirty years ago,you saw orange everywhere you looked and it sounded like a war all day.Now you don't see anyone and it's hard to believe it's even deer season.Last year my nephew was home from the Air force academy and git to hunt opening for the first time in 5 years.They killed these two bucks by 7:30am.My brother past both of them up several times in archery season.A blind ******ed monkey can kill a deer there.


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> 1/8th of a mile from my office


Nice down there Joe..was off Buckwalter road,,,


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's more work than it's worth dealing with a bunch of dead deer and we'll each only get one tag this year although I may let my son get two.I go one day a year for the sake of hunting with my brother.There's so many deer that it's actually anti-climatic.I do the same thing every year,my brother and son go post in a big valley and I walk the edge of a big patch of autumn olive.Usually within 10 minutes,I'll hear a couple shots and that's over.We'll deal with those dead deer,move a little ways and my brother will push out another thick spot and some more deer will die.They need to be shot but it's honestly more shooting than hunting.Thirty years ago,you saw orange everywhere you looked and it sounded like a war all day.Now you don't see anyone and it's hard to believe it's even deer season.Last year my nephew was home from the Air force academy and git to hunt opening for the first time in 5 years.They killed these two bucks by 7:30am.My brother past both of them up several times in archery season.A blind ******ed monkey can kill a deer there.
> View attachment 7209131


Passed during archery to take during rifle? 

Is that just to avoid tag soup?


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Nice down there Joe..was off Buckwalter road,,,


Yes it is...:but don’t think for a second that with all of the green it’s any easier to find some ground to hunt...plenty of public ground that gets hammered and I am thinking it will get crushed even worse this year as I suspect many will be curtailing travel plans


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Yes it is...:but don’t think for a second that with all of the green it’s any easier to find some ground to hunt...plenty of public ground that gets hammered and I am thinking it will get crushed even worse this year as I suspect many will be curtailing travel plans


I know Joe...You will get slammer:thumbs_up,got my vacation picked out,,cant post it because of thread watchers :zip:..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Passed during archery to take during rifle?
> 
> Is that just to avoid tag soup?


No.He hasn't had a chance to hunt with his son since he was in high school and just thought it would make for a good day,both of them killing deer.He's not big into killing deer unless they're big enough to mount and passes bucks every year that I'd kill in a heartbeat.He's actually allergic to deer and won't even kill a doe unless I'm there to take it.I don't think he's killed more than a half dozen doe in his life.I can tell you that had I shot either one of those deer,he'd be whizzed off but it's his land and his kid.His boy just graduated this spring and was sent to Texas until he get's called up to flight school.I imagine it will be years before he's able to go home and hunt again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s cool!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Doug - we need to hear more about that situation. That’s an eventful wedding to say the least. What caused it? Were the bride and groom ok and was the groom ever questioned on the shooting? That’s one for the ages!!
Relative to the anterless license question...yes I was awarded mine out of the gate and have yet to receive it in the mail. 
Matt - I would love to get together and meet some of you PA guys!


----------



## nicko

Actual tags do not come in the mail right off the bat after being awarded. We have not even hit August… They will be coming soon. Pretty sure I recall having all of my early purchased tags by the end of August at the latest.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Actual tags do not come in the mail right off the bat after being awarded. We have not even hit August… They will be coming soon. Pretty sure I recall having all of my early purchased tags by the end of August at the latest.


My 3C tag came a couple days after it was awarded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Did anyone get an email about this?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> My 3C tag came a couple days after it was awarded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What county did u send?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did anyone get an email about this?


I have not and their website still says it’s on but if it’s canceled, I guess updates will be coming soon.


----------



## 138104

Here's the explanation from Insta.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> If I ever get invited to a bachelor party in Friendsville, I think I'll pass.
> 
> So my niece recently got engaged and will be the first child of my brothers and sister and me to get married. They were looking at October 2021 for their wedding. Sounds good. My brother updates everybody today that wedding date will be Saturday 11/6/2021. Oooof!!! That's right in the heart of the seeking/chase phase. Sigh......
> 
> Oh well. It's only one day.


not if they do it in a different state like all my friends are doing....buddy is getting married on Halloween....have to drive down Friday and come back Monday.....


----------



## jlh42581

Well, I picked up a new job... It did a few things

1: no more "on call" meaning I wont have to worry about 24/7 cell phone reception, no more giving up a week of my life every three weeks

2: set in stone I will not be going to CO this fall, it was teetering but with a new job... not enough vacation to go

3: my pre-planned times to hunt were all removed from the calendar and im gonna have to see what i can make happen


Anyhow, its all positive other than those few minor things. 

I do have a question if anyone knows... can mentored youth enter the second round for antlerless tags?


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> not if they do it in a different state like all my friends are doing....buddy is getting married on Halloween....have to drive down Friday and come back Monday.....


The reception is in New Hope bucks county so it’s only an hour drive for us. When we come home the following day, I’ll probably pack my car right up and drive up to Potter for the week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Well, I picked up a new job... It did a few things
> 
> 1: no more "on call" meaning I wont have to worry about 24/7 cell phone reception, no more giving up a week of my life every three weeks
> 
> 2: set in stone I will not be going to CO this fall, it was teetering but with a new job... not enough vacation to go
> 
> 3: my pre-planned times to hunt were all removed from the calendar and im gonna have to see what i can make happen
> 
> 
> Anyhow, its all positive other than those few minor things.
> 
> I do have a question if anyone knows... can mentored youth enter the second round for antlerless tags?



I could be mistaken, but mentored youth are only permitted one doe tag, so if they didn't get drawn in round 1, then yes they can enter round 2...

Again, I could be mistaken, but I believe that is what I was told....


----------



## Aspade17

Really bummed to hear about the TAC was looking forward to meeting a group of guys from on here. Anyone in here looking to maybe get together and just do a 3D shoot in a central location?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> If I ever get invited to a bachelor party in Friendsville, I think I'll pass.
> 
> So my niece recently got engaged and will be the first child of my brothers and sister and me to get married. They were looking at October 2021 for their wedding. Sounds good. My brother updates everybody today that wedding date will be Saturday 11/6/2021. Oooof!!! That's right in the heart of the seeking/chase phase. Sigh......
> 
> Oh well. It's only one day.


Regrets only. A much better remembrance of the day when Uncle Nicko shoots a monster buck on the wedding day. When my nephew got engaged I sent him a link to the PGC Seasons. Told him to work around my schedule:wink:


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> Doug - we need to hear more about that situation. That’s an eventful wedding to say the least. What caused it? Were the bride and groom ok and was the groom ever questioned on the shooting? That’s one for the ages!!
> Relative to the anterless license question...yes I was awarded mine out of the gate and have yet to receive it in the mail.
> Matt - I would love to get together and meet some of you PA guys!


It was actually a bachelor party.It was about 25-30 years ago so I don't remember all the details but that was gist of it.I do know the shooter wasn't charged. Everyone was OK as far as I know except the guy holding the gun to the girls head.I was in high school at the time but my sisters boyfriend was there.I guess the ex boyfriend showed up making threats and came back when it was over with a gun.Expecting trouble,the groom grabbed a .44 just in case.Somehow the bride showed up,the ex-boyfriend grabbed her,held the gun to her head and the groom,took his head off.It probably made for a somber wedding day to remember.I didn't know any of the people involved.My sisters BF said it was pretty intense.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Well, I picked up a new job... It did a few things
> 
> 1: no more "on call" meaning I wont have to worry about 24/7 cell phone reception, no more giving up a week of my life every three weeks
> 
> 2: set in stone I will not be going to CO this fall, it was teetering but with a new job... not enough vacation to go
> 
> 3: my pre-planned times to hunt were all removed from the calendar and im gonna have to see what i can make happen
> 
> 
> Anyhow, its all positive other than those few minor things.
> 
> I do have a question if anyone knows... can mentored youth enter the second round for antlerless tags?


I just sold my business effective 9-30.I'm not actually retiring but for the first time in 20+ years,I should have some spare afternoons to hunt during the week.The school situation is still unknown but there's a good chance my son will be doing at least part of it at home.If that's the case,the deer and pheasants will get some pressure.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I could be mistaken, but mentored youth are only permitted one doe tag, so if they didn't get drawn in round 1, then yes they can enter round 2...
> 
> Again, I could be mistaken, but I believe that is what I was told....


I'm not sure since they changed it if they're still only permitted one doe tag still.You used to be able to transfer one doe tag and one DMAP tag.I always thought that was stupid.Why not let people transfer every tag to them if they wanted?


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> I'm not sure since they changed it if they're still only permitted one doe tag still.You used to be able to transfer one doe tag and one DMAP tag.I always thought that was stupid.Why not let people transfer every tag to them if they wanted?


Far as Im aware theres no transferring of any kind now unless they cant get their own tag... under 8. I say if they can pass hunters safety let them get whatever tags anyone else can get. Someone once told me you could sign your bear tag over, the GC confirmed thats NOT the case. They cant hunt bears.


----------



## 138104

Does this mean I am in the elk lottery? I don't remember telling the lady I wanted in the draw, but was going to register anyway.


----------



## Missions95

Perry24 said:


> Does this mean I am in the elk lottery? I don't remember telling the lady I wanted in the draw, but was going to register anyway.


I don’t think so. It will say pending in those columns, if you bought slots to draw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Missions95 said:


> I don’t think so. It will say pending in those columns, if you bought slots to draw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I better do it now before I forget.


----------



## 138104

So, if you buy a preference point only, is that only good for this year's drawing or does it carry over.


----------



## Missions95

It carry’s over. A preference only, doesn’t give you a chance to draw this year though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Missions95 said:


> It carry’s over. A preference only, doesn’t give you a chance to draw this year though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed a couple of years, so was thinking of buying a few preference points to catch up along with registering for this years draw.


----------



## Missions95

I’m not sure if you can get both, and I’m pretty sure preference points are limited to one per season. If it lets you get more though, it couldn’t hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Perry24 said:


> I missed a couple of years, so was thinking of buying a few preference points to catch up along with registering for this years draw.


You cant get both. You can get an app or a preference point. If you enter and dont draw you get the point. You cant buy a way to catch up. Archery just started last year and this isnt a true points system.

Its an extra apps system. Ill have 13 applications in the regular drawing but a guy with zero could draw his first year.


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> You cant get both. You can get an app or a preference point. If you enter and dont draw you get the point. You cant buy a way to catch up. Archery just started last year and this isnt a true points system.
> 
> Its an extra apps system. Ill have 13 applications in the regular drawing but a guy with zero could draw his first year.


Yeah, I am at 13 too, but this is the 18th drawing, so was hoping to buy 5 points. Only the 2nd archery and late season drawing, so no big deal.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> It was actually a bachelor party.It was about 25-30 years ago so I don't remember all the details but that was gist of it.I do know the shooter wasn't charged. Everyone was OK as far as I know except the guy holding the gun to the girls head.I was in high school at the time but my sisters boyfriend was there.I guess the ex boyfriend showed up making threats and came back when it was over with a gun.Expecting trouble,the groom grabbed a .44 just in case.Somehow the bride showed up,the ex-boyfriend grabbed her,held the gun to her head and the groom,took his head off.It probably made for a somber wedding day to remember.I didn't know any of the people involved.My sisters BF said it was pretty intense.


That’s a memory there. I don’t think anyone in attendance would ever forget that. That’s just wild! Those two still together? [emoji3]


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> I could be mistaken, but mentored youth are only permitted one doe tag, so if they didn't get drawn in round 1, then yes they can enter round 2...
> 
> Again, I could be mistaken, but I believe that is what I was told....


Joe, 
I am pretty sure this the case too. They can definitely draw in round two if they didn’t get picked, or didn’t send, for round 1.


----------



## davydtune

So being me I've started to play around with making my own finger tabs  Also have built a tip protector for the longbow and just ordered the heavy leather to make an armguard. So far not perfect but these are like tab #4 and #5 and a different style than the first 3. Just got some more tooling and some good shears. pretty fun stuff  Also been banging out some flemish twist strings :teeth:


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> So being me I've started to play around with making my own finger tabs  Also have built a tip protector for the longbow and just ordered the heavy leather to make an armguard. So far not perfect but these are like tab #4 and #5 and a different style than the first 3. Just got some more tooling and some good shears. pretty fun stuff  Also been banging out some flemish twist strings :teeth:


Very cool stuff. Should be a fun year for you.


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> So being me I've started to play around with making my own finger tabs  Also have built a tip protector for the longbow and just ordered the heavy leather to make an armguard. So far not perfect but these are like tab #4 and #5 and a different style than the first 3. Just got some more tooling and some good shears. pretty fun stuff  Also been banging out some flemish twist strings :teeth:


Nice work! Which string material are you using for your strings?


----------



## 138104

Who's changing their gender to "X" on their driver's license. [emoji14]


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a memory there. I don’t think anyone in attendance would ever forget that. That’s just wild! Those two still together? [emoji3]


I have no idea.I don't even know who they were.


----------



## Billy H

Have you ever been in your stand and see the bark of the tree appear to be alive. Forgot about this from last year. Never saw this before, kinda freaked me out at first.

https://youtu.be/-dRVWp0bJ2U


----------



## dougell

That's wild,what was it a moth?Years ago during spring gobbler,I sat down against a tree in the pre-dawn to listen.As I was sitting there,I could hear all kinds of rustling in the leaves around me,that I assumed was a field mouse or mole.When it got light enough to see,I was surrounded by dozens of these crazy looking cricket/spider creatures with long legs.I about jumped out of my skin.


----------



## Billy H

Believe it was some kind of stink bug.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Who's changing their gender to "X" on their driver's license. [emoji14]


I know exactly how I’ve been created, no confusion here.


----------



## dougell

That could be a new realtree pattern.


----------



## noclueo2

Non-binary AP only from realtree hahahahah

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Who's changing their gender to "X" on their driver's license. [emoji14]


I’ll just go ahead and say it....what is this world coming to? Every week it slowly gets worst. Unbelievable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> I’ll just go ahead and say it....what is this world coming to? Every week it slowly gets worst. Unbelievable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again thanks dems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

female :zip:gender doe permit today...4 c received


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> Nice work! Which string material are you using for your strings?


Both Brownell B50 and Astroflight depending on the bow


----------



## Billy H

davydtune said:


> Both Brownell B50 and Astroflight depending on the bow


Daveytune You've got a lot invested into your venture with the homemade rig. Great work. Looking forward to seeing a hero pic this season.


----------



## davydtune

Billy H said:


> Daveytune You've got a lot invested into your venture with the homemade rig. Great work. Looking forward to seeing a hero pic this season.


Well unfortunately my bow broke :sad: Had it to where I thought is was perfect and even started to finish sand. Took it out to shoot some more and first arrow I only got to about 2/3 draw and she snapped right off at the top of the handle. Think I had too much bend in it at the handle but a lesson.......the hard way. I'm gonna try a 3rd but decide to take a few before I do. This time I'm going to make sure I have the proper wood :wink: Trying to do it from a hardware board and scrap wood has been fun and I've learned a lot cheaply but I want to be able to actually have a decent working bow, tired of breaking them, lol! :embara:


----------



## davydtune

Thinking it's going to be a bamboo and hickory bow but I have been on Bingham products and well I can get a kit with all to build a fiberglass/wood recurve bow (patterns, directions, ect. plus the wood and glass for $340) so.....................and glass and wood for subsequent bows runs like $85 to $120. Keep thinking about just going all out that way.


----------



## davydtune

I do also have this crazy thought of getting some fir lumber and ripping it down into 1/2" blanks and them going to town with a spoke shave to make my own arrows as well. Told the wife the other day we need to take a walk down by the creek across form the house to look for some knappable stone. She just rolled her eyes and giggled, lol! Definitely not going there this season as time isn't on my side at this point but for the future it would be pretty cool


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Tough break Davy. Wish you a better outcome on the next try!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

4E doe tag 'awarded' on the 20th.

After considerable internet scouring and deliberation:wink: I think my choice of drop away rest is going to be the G5 Expert II or the Pro. No containment cage or lockup feature but thinks it other pro's out way those cons in regards to what I was looking for.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Earlier today my dad was showing me a bow that was GIVEN to him because the previous owner had no where to hunt anymore!

What he received, inside a hardcase,...about 2 dozen arrows, broadheads, and a ready to use Hoyt Ignite with everything on it including a qad ultra drop away rest. The previous owner had it set for a 27" draw with a D-loop...but was adjustable from 30 down to 19"s. Draw weight is adjustable from 70 down to 15lbs...much lighter and more compact then my old fast flite for sure.

Dad says, go ahead...try it out. I drew it back knowing I was gonna have an issue with it. The problem is I shoot lefty and the bow is a righty! I shot a right-hander when I first started out nearly 30yrs ago but wasn't about to be comfortable shooting this with that extended rear part of the riser digging into the back of my thumb and wrist. Drew nicely and atleast looks like a nice bow though:wink: Things sure have changed ALOT in the 'tech' since I last shot competitively 15-20 years ago!!!


----------



## Billy H

Lousy hidden concrete. Today pulling my mower/ brush hog making access through a particularly nasty overgrowth (6 foot high) near an old homestead I hit some hidden concrete with the cutter. Stopped me on a dime even though I was moving slow. Did some damage though I think it was probably already about ready to go considering we are unmerciful to that poor piece of equipment, making it do things it was never designed to do . 









Davy that sucks about your bow!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Spent the weekend up state, mowed clover and sprayed for grass again, tiled and planted brassicas, prepped the timber plots for a winter greens planting late, checked the cams.


Nice to see some of the local wildlife and take a deep breath of solitude and fresh air.

It's a good thing I went this weekend too because I injured my knee today and will be getting xrays tomorrow since today is my daughter's 6th birthday.

Also got a new family hauler on Thursday so I was having a pretty good week until knee met concrete. 

Some pictures from the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

My favorite are always the evening pictures from the top where you get the view of the whole field filling up with life









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Awesome pics!
I need to get on it at my place.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice pics Taunto! 

Looks like that first tom has a nice beard swinging around there...:wink:


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nice pics Taunto!
> 
> Looks like that first tom has a nice beard swinging around there...:wink:


My last day up there hunting was the 25th, on may 27th a whole flock of birds showed up and have been there almost daily since. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice Expedition; 5.4 or Eco? Hope the knee isn’t too bad. Cool game pics.


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice Expedition; 5.4 or Eco? Hope the knee isn’t too bad. Cool game pics.


Eco

I expected it to be worse the day after but the swelling was down a good bit and I had some range of motion back. Took that as a good sign and put off getting xrays as long as it improves. 

Wife is mowing the lawn for me right now, given the heat I'd say that's a plus lol. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Any web designers on here? If so, can you PM me?


----------



## Buckslayer72

Hey there everyone! Being unsold round of tags is coming up I was thinking about it. I usually mail out on Saturday but has anyone sent out on a Friday for the unsold round and been denied for arriving early?


----------



## 138104

Buckslayer72 said:


> Hey there everyone! Being unsold round of tags is coming up I was thinking about it. I usually mail out on Saturday but has anyone sent out on a Friday for the unsold round and been denied for arriving early?


I send mine out on a Friday and never had an issue.


----------



## Buckslayer72

Perry24 said:


> I send mine out on a Friday and never had an issue.


Thanks! Think i'll give it a try this time. 1st round is no big deal the bonus rounds I like getting them there asap when some totals are low.


----------



## KylePA

Any suggestions on quick county treasurers for a turnaround? Montgomery County seems incredibly slow.


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Any suggestions on quick county treasurers for a turnaround? Montgomery County seems incredibly slow.


I send mine to the Delco courthouse in Media. Used to send to Chesco but they have gotten slow.


----------



## Boop

Ready to get after it in 5B!


----------



## jg420

I live in Montco and all my tags go to Elk, best treasurer in the state. By the way I don’t hunt anywhere near Elk county!


----------



## perryhunter4

So I’ve been looking at saddles and doing a lot of research over the past few weeks. Last night I went over to a buddies’ place and used two of his: 1) being the Phantom and 2) the other the regular Kestrel. Also used the a Predator platform. 
It was definitely different! I hung out of both and climbed with both. I can see the advantages for sure....but not sure it would become my preferred choice. It would have its place in some heavily pressured public in MD and VA for me. 
Both of them pinched under the upper thighs, so I would definitely need to try and get more comfortable. I wouldn’t want to use a saddle without light knee pads either (at least those two). I liked the “bridge” on the Phantom much better and was more out of the way then the Kestrel. I climbed two different trees: 1 being a straight tree with no limbs where I set up...the other being in a heavily limbed tree with multiple trunks as going up. The saddle was limited in 360 degree rotation because of the split trunk and thick limb above. Cover was great but I could only swing and shoot about 270 degrees or so. 
We shall see. I don’t think I am going to order any true saddle right away, but I am on the list for the JX3 and thinking I would like that much more. Seems more comfortable on leg pinch, and you can also still stand and shoot. To each their own I guess. I am going to go back up and maneuver around more in my buddies’ as well and try to give it more time. “Hanging” didn’t bother me at all, other than “pinch”.... it’s more so the shot adjustment and limiting your movement.


----------



## dougell

The JX3 is the answer to every issue with tree stands.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I can food plot, plant trees, open up the canopy to increase browses and they still come to eat the flowers at my uncle's front door.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Are those “flowers” for medicinal purposes? :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Are those “flowers” for medicinal purposes? :wink:


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## noclueo2

First camera check in a new a spot, getting the itch hard. Bucks county treasurer has always been real quick for me.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice buck, good tine length!


----------



## Viper69

A few pics I've gotten. The last one is funny. I guess the deer are now camouflaging themselves!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Some of you guys are getting some nice bucks. The best I have so far is like a 100 inch 8. Really was hoping one particular buck from last year would show up.


----------



## nicko

Vacation done. Time to get in hunt mode.


----------



## Mathias

Month away from dove season!


----------



## Aspade17

dougell said:


> The JX3 is the answer to every issue with tree stands.


Dougell can you explain to me what makes the jx3 better. I’ve mainly hunted a lone wolf hand climber my entire archery career (I’m 28) until last year where I picked up a lone wolf and some sticks 

I would like to get into saddle hunting but have no idea where to start and was just thinking buy once cry once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treestandnappin

Pulled couple cards. Put out 2 Tactacam Reveals. They already quit on me


----------



## davydtune

In the woods picking out a tree  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfh...lj1mRyT_qsgwXaqU7KvaiFDjvHZ0gLg8_yEtyoXiQ0JKk



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64x...hyPJd7dgcdw-cCtQSwM3quQwUvblDoV_6Y4KsuKWkxa18

Dad and I were at camp this weekend so I took advantage and grabbed the saddle rig on and headed up the mountain  Think I have myself a sweet little spot here. Shots will be close but that's what I want :teeth:


----------



## perryhunter4

Anybody messing with food plots? I have a clover and buckwheat plot that hasn’t thrived to well obviously with this weather!! It came up, but it’s low and dry. I feel no need to mow the clover because of that. 
I want to overseed it for fall and with this inch of rain overnight into tomorrow I was going to jump on it tonight. Just because of the rain. However I don’t want to make a hasty move and then we get no more rain for weeks.
Thoughts? Jump on it or wait until late August and hope we get some rain then?


----------



## dougell

Aspade17 said:


> Dougell can you explain to me what makes the jx3 better. I’ve mainly hunted a lone wolf hand climber my entire archery career (I’m 28) until last year where I picked up a lone wolf and some sticks
> 
> I would like to get into saddle hunting but have no idea where to start and was just thinking buy once cry once
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has all the advantages of a saddle but it's more comfortable than a Millenium hang-on or summit climber.You can use it like a hang-on or you can use one stick and climb as easy as you can in a climber.


----------



## nicko

2nd tag for 3A was awarded this morning. Just need to send in for two tags in 5C (and maybe one in 3C....  ..... and I'll be set.


----------



## jg420

5 bonus tags awarded today at 7:41 am. 2-5D, 2-5C, 1-3B. I’m set!


----------



## jlh42581

I scouted a spot last night in what would be like "crp" ... yeah im never doing that again in summer. The weeds were over my head and lack of fire I could barely walk. I was begging for a deer trail to follow.


----------



## perryhunter4

Well I officially placed an order for the JX3 tonight after being on a production waiting list. About 4 weeks lead time til it’s built and shipped. I am stoked to get in this thing and play around after trying the Kestrel and Phantom of my buddies’ last week. Hope to have it in time for MD opener for public land (I.e. before to get accustomed to it some). Hoping to make it work on some smaller trees in the swamp/marshes.


----------



## Straw

I got a pink envelope back in the mail today


----------



## 138104

Got this big guy on camera today. Can't wait for the season to start! [emoji1787]


----------



## nicko

Any tags left for Perry County?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Any tags left for Perry County?


There's plenty left between COVID DMAP and regular antlerless tags...lol!


----------



## vonfoust

jg420 said:


> 5 bonus tags awarded today at 7:41 am. 2-5D, 2-5C, 1-3B. I’m set!


All for you?


----------



## jg420

Yup!!!


----------



## nicko

https://www.deer.psu.edu/triplets-in-july/


----------



## vonfoust

jg420 said:


> Yup!!!


That's great. I was under the impression (because I live in my own little world) that could only get one per round. Different in 5C/5D?


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> That's great. I was under the impression (because I live in my own little world) that could only get one per round. Different in 5C/5D?


Once the first round of unsold begins, you can start buying as many tags as you want for as long as they are a available is the special reg WMUs.


----------



## Tuna11

Two for 3D, Two for 5C ready to rock.


----------



## Mathias

Just emptied my rain gauge-6”


----------



## nicko

Over 6.5" here. The storm drains in the road behind our house are overflowing. Water ended making its own exhaust point and blew up out of the ground at a neighbors driveway on the other side. We're in an old mill town and the underground drains are lined with brick and mortar. Chunks of it are laying all over the road. Road may be compromised.


----------



## Mathias

Well, we needed _some_ rain.
I happen to like being out in it.

#2 3C tag awarded.


----------



## jg420

Vonfoust, no problem, I don’t shoot bucks in my 5C or D spots just doe. I save my buck tag for 3B camp. The 2 doe tags for 3B one is for a mentor, and one is for the last Saturday of rifle if I choose to use it.


----------



## nicko

Water


----------



## 138104

Wow, stay safe Nick! Hopefully, no one drives down the road and falls through.

We've only had 1.36". Mainly stayed to the east of us.


----------



## 138104

Hopefully, these blue skies will find their way to eastern PA soon.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Hopefully, these blue skies will find their way to eastern PA soon.



Rain stopped, not too windy, and blue skies appearing.


----------



## Mathias

Sunny here. Lots of sirens, water rescues. Lots of stupid drivers......


----------



## jg420

On the way home from work, 2 Plymouth Whitemarsh cop trucks were loaded with for boats. Every single underpass had 4 ft of water in it.


----------



## 138104

Did Bucks Co get hit with a tornado? My wife showed me a page on FB "Around Bucks" that shows some extraordinary damage. Hopefully, no one was sitting in the passenger seat of this car.


----------



## macaduna

Yes, a tornado hit Doylestown hospital and CB West's football field. I'll post pictures if I can figure out how.


----------



## macaduna

More rain today ...


----------



## Gangster II

If I send 3 antlerless permits in one pink envelope and they"re all 5c do I have to write 3 checks?


----------



## nicko

Gangster II said:


> If I send 3 antlerless permits in one pink envelope and they"re all 5c do I have to write 3 checks?


One negotiable check. Take a look at the list of checkboxes on the back of the pink envelope. Says it in the regs as well.


----------



## Gangster II

Thanks


----------



## nicko

Keeping my fingers crossed we don't have any outbreaks but has anybody seen/heard anything about any more EHD outbreaks? SE corner of the state got hit hard two years ago and some said there still seemed to be some bit of it going on last year too.


----------



## 138104

For anyone with kids playing fall high school sports, PIAA is having an emergency meeting today to decide their fate after Fuhrer Wolf recommended cancelling sports through the end of the year. Looks like our kids are going to get screwed again.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> For anyone with kids playing fall high school sports, PIAA is having an emergency meeting today to decide their fate after Fuhrer Wolf recommended cancelling sports through the end of the year. Looks like our kids are going to get screwed again.


Ridiculous!!! At least provide them, and/or the parents, a choice! This has gotten just way out of line for sure.


----------



## Billy H

Wondering how my cams are holding up with 6+ inches of rain Tuesday and downpours today.


----------



## Okuma

This week has been a good test!


----------



## Tuna11

Billy H said:


> Wondering how my cams are holding up with 6+ inches of rain Tuesday and downpours today.


Worried about the same.


----------



## davydtune

Had some friends and local folks asking about what is in my pack so I did a crude little vid showing all that I have going on  Figured maybe some of you may be interested :darkbeer: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHPyrqh0_KI&t=12s


----------



## Billy H

Once in a while something nice pops up out of nowhere. My neighbor text me yesterday and said he had a customer that had this and was going to put it out for the trash. Pretty nice he thought of me. Not one hole in it. Blackout Target.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Once in a while something nice pops up out of nowhere. My neighbor text me yesterday and said he had a customer that had this and was going to put it out for the trash. Pretty nice he thought of me. Not one hole in it. Blackout Target.
> 
> View attachment 7222391


Nice find! I bought a new insert for my Rhinoblock. Hopefully, the rest of the target holds up.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Once in a while something nice pops up out of nowhere. My neighbor text me yesterday and said he had a customer that had this and was going to put it out for the trash. Pretty nice he thought of me. Not one hole in it. Blackout Target.
> 
> View attachment 7222391


nice of him...Its hard too find nice people in this world,,so many are so into themselves...I know too many....


----------



## nicko

That bag target should hold up well for you. The cheaper foam layered targets like the one you have next to it are maybe good for 1 year tops and they're so light that you need to weigh them down to keep them from jumping all over the place. Assuming that is what the firewood is doing. I keep weights on top of mine in the basement but it's time for a new one.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> That bag target should hold up well for you. The cheaper foam layered targets like the one you have next to it are maybe good for 1 year tops and they're so light that you need to weigh them down to keep them from jumping all over the place. Assuming that is what the firewood is doing. I keep weights on top of mine in the basement but it's time for a new one.


They do move around , I'll shoot broadheads into the layered foam but not many. Those targets are up there on the deck box to keep my dogs off them. The firewood is a couple splits of cherry. I'll eventually cut them small and use in the stick burner.
Not new anymore


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll tell you guys, I got one of Jim’s bag targets from thirdhandman...purged my closet and dresser drawers which made the Mrs. super happy and that target has been my favorite...stops everything including the Ravin at 15 yards.

I don’t shoot broad heads into it, I have a few small layered foam targets for that....


----------



## PAbigbear

This morning I went to move a stand I've had out for several years, but someone decided to move it for me. My only hope is it fails and their fall is long and hard. Gosh darn I hate thieves. They had to have used a sawzall or cutoff wheel because I had it locked up with heavy cables and locks.


----------



## jasonk0519

PAbigbear said:


> This morning I went to move a stand I've had out for several years, but someone decided to move it for me. My only hope is it fails and their fall is long and hard. Gosh darn I hate thieves. They had to have used a sawzall or cutoff wheel because I had it locked up with heavy cables and locks.


I had a stand stolen this year too, they took the sticks and safety rope too. I was pretty pissed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

jasonk0519 said:


> I had a stand stolen this year too, they took the sticks and safety rope too. I was pretty pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't even a good stand. I modified a cheap ameristep hang on that had a small seat to one with seat from a ladder stand that got crushed when the tree it was in blew over. Karma will hopefully prevail.


----------



## nicko

I just wonder what goes through the mind of somebody who sees a stand in the woods and goes out of their way to make an effort to steal it. Total scum.


----------



## jasonk0519

PAbigbear said:


> It wasn't even a good stand. I modified a cheap ameristep hang that had a small seat to one with seat from a ladder stand that got crushed when the tree it was in blew over. Karma will hopefully prevail.


Thieves will steal anything, I don’t get it. My set up was decent but has been around a while, I’m just glad they didn’t find my other stand on the property. The one they didn’t find was a brand new Millenium, I took that one out of there just in case. I feel the same way, karma will get em! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

jasonk0519 said:


> Thieves will steal anything, I don’t get it. My set up was decent but has been around a while, I’m just glad they didn’t find my other stand on the property. The one they didn’t find was a brand new Millenium, I took that one out of there just in case. I feel the same way, karma will get em!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they would have gotten my millenniums I'd have been irate. Just goes to show how low some of our fellow "sportsman" are.


----------



## davydtune

I hate that. Had it happen 4 or 5 seasons ago. Stand had been there for years, well a stand had been there for years as I changed them out over the 20 years or so I hunted that group of trees. I never went out to it unless it was rut time. Well that perfect day shows up, I sneak way back in there and bam.......most of my set was gone. Only thing left was my safety strap, turds even took my hoist rope  Man I was hot....on private property too.


----------



## davydtune

Also had the stand I shot the buck in my avatar out of swiped...........pretty sure I know who did that one and they were just pissed I had access to that property and that I had shot that buck. Could never prove it but I'm 99.999999999% positive I know exactly who took that one


----------



## Billy H

I always go into my sets with the thought of theft in the back of my mind. It's always a bit of a relief when I see the stand. But you still need to be on the lookout. I had someone take the pins out of a ladder stand one time. And hang them on one of the rungs near the top. It was dark when I went in. Glad I saw them before climbing up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Are these stolen stands getting mentioned above getting stolen from private land? Not that it matters much, but I am always curious. I’ve lost them on both public and private. One year I lost 4 from the same 100 acre parcel....found out it was a couple of kids who were selling them for scrap metal[emoji44]....at least it wasn’t a fellow Sportsman.


----------



## Mathias

First non-committed day all week, nice to sit here and surf AT for awhile, 2 fawns out in the yard is a bonus.
Hope to visit a property in Bucks today, replace ratchet straps on ladders and hang a camera or two.
I left my doe decoy there after the season, concealed in some brush and forgot about it. Last weeks flooding will have to out to sea right now


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> First non-committed day all week, nice to sit here and surf AT for awhile, 2 fawns out in the yard is a bonus.
> Hope to visit a property in Bucks today, replace ratchet straps on ladders and hang a camera or two.
> I left my doe decoy there after the season, concealed in some brush and forgot about it. Last weeks flooding will have to out to sea right now


How often do you replace the ratchet straps?


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> How often do you replace the ratchet straps?


Every year, small price to pay for safety. The used one go into backup service around the house, truck etc.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Same here


----------



## nicko

Took Maisy out for a run on local gamelands this morning and I definitely need a new pair of boots. Both pairs of my Mucks have worn lining on the inside at the back of the heel and even after walking on flat ground for maybe 1.5 miles, I would have gotten blisters if I went much further. I could probably make these boots work in a pinch if I put moleskin on my heels before putting socks on but that's a last resort. Anybody have experience with Dryshod boots? I've been eyeing them up but I can't/won't buy boots without trying them on first.


----------



## full moon64

PAbigbear said:


> This morning I went to move a stand I've had out for several years, but someone decided to move it for me. My only hope is it fails and their fall is long and hard. Gosh darn I hate thieves. They had to have used a sawzall or cutoff wheel because I had it locked up with heavy cables and locks.


I had it happen often,,Thats why I never post Where,what,and when I see anything...I stay humble...I'm ready for a monster,,good luck too all,stay safe.
.People who who steal will have there bad days believe me...


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Took Maisy out for a run on local gamelands this morning and I definitely need a new pair of boots. Both pairs of my Mucks have worn lining on the inside at the back of the heel and even after walking on flat ground for maybe 1.5 miles, I would have gotten blisters if I went much further. I could probably makes these boots work in a pinch if I put moleskin on my heels before putting socks on but that's a last resort. Anybody have experience with Dryshod boots? I've been eyeing them up but I can't buy boots without trying them on first.


Get the Dryshod’s Nick. If you’re set in a rubber they are the best available right now. Built like the original Mucks!


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of boots, outside of rubber, what does everyone use?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Every year, small price to pay for safety. The used one go into backup service around the house, truck etc.


Guess I better pickup some straps.

I have 2 new stands to put out, but can't seem to decide where to put them.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Get the Dryshod’s Nick. If you’re set in a rubber they are the best available right now.* Built like the original Mucks*!


That's what I've been reading. Cabelas carries them so I'll have to make the trip.


----------



## perryhunter4

Well boys, I feel like a train hit me....lol! I hung a stand by myself yesterday afternoon and my arms are all scraped to heck and my draw/release elbow that I had pain in shooting last weekend tore when I was coming down the set for more steps. Literally heard it....lifting coffee this morning is a chore....lol! The good news is I toughed it out and the stand is a killer tree! It was the worst stand I ever hung (and I hang a lot) and is in shag bark Hickory (had to make the tree work) and peeling that bark back, climbing, hanging the std, etc.... was time consuming making it work. 4 hours later it’s done! 
I’ve been wanting to put a std there for years and could never find a tree (lots of shrub brush and extremely thick)...well I finally made it work and feel good with it.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> That's what I've been reading. Cabelas carries them so I'll have to make the trip.


I am ordering a pair too, as my main pair of rubber spilled all of the lining and heel out yesterday as well hanging a std....they were due to go at some point. Got my use out of them last two years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The stepped into some Crispi’s last year and dot know why didn’t make the move earlier. Really no comparison to anything I’ve worn before with regard to comfort and stability. I’d add waterproof to the description, but my rubber lacrosse boots were waterproof (duh), but I’ve never had a non-rubber boot be as waterproof and I really beat these boots. 

When it was super cold las season, I simply slipped into my AS boot blankets while on stand and was fine. One of the biggest differences to battle the cold is that unlike rubber boots, your feet will breathe.

If there is a downfall moving away from the traditional 16”+ rubber boots it’s your pant legs getting wet on the morning hikes in from dew. I always kept my pants tucked into my boots on the hike in and then untucked once settled into the stand. 

I am in 2019 Birksdales...I’d encourage everyone to check them out...I doubt I’d be the only one impressed.


----------



## nicko

Wet pants is what keeps me going back to rubber boots. Your pant legs can be soaked in a minute if they are exposed. I never had any comfort issues with these muck boots until the interior heels wore out.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Well boys, I feel like a train hit me....lol! I hung a stand by myself yesterday afternoon and my arms are all scraped to heck and my draw/release elbow that I had pain in shooting last weekend tore when I was coming down the set for more steps. Literally heard it....lifting coffee this morning is a chore....lol! The good news is I toughed it out and the stand is a killer tree! It was the worst stand I ever hung (and I hang a lot) and is in shag bark Hickory (had to make the tree work) and peeling that bark back, climbing, hanging the std, etc.... was time consuming making it work. 4 hours later it’s done!
> I’ve been wanting to put a std there for years and could never find a tree (lots of shrub brush and extremely thick)...well I finally made it work and feel good with it.


Ugh..... have you tried drawing your bow yet?


----------



## Gangster II

12-Ringer said:


> The stepped into some Crispi’s last year and dot know why didn’t make the move earlier. Really no comparison to anything I’ve worn before with regard to comfort and stability. I’d add waterproof to the description, but my rubber lacrosse boots were waterproof (duh), but I’ve never had a non-rubber boot be as waterproof and I really beat these boots.
> 
> When it was super cold las season, I simply slipped into my AS boot blankets while on stand and was fine. One of the biggest differences to battle the cold is that unlike rubber boots, your feet will breathe.
> 
> If there is a downfall moving away from the traditional 16”+ rubber boots it’s your pant legs getting wet on the morning hikes in from dew. I always kept my pants tucked into my boots on the hike in and then untucked once settled into the stand.
> 
> I am in 2019 Birksdales...I’d encourage everyone to check them out...I doubt I’d be the only one impressed.


Bought a pair of kenetrek gaiters last year for my Idaho trip. Some of the best money you can spend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a pair of SKRE gaiters that I enjoy...it is one extra thing to do though...I like they’re on and off easily


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Are these stolen stands getting mentioned above getting stolen from private land? Not that it matters much, but I am always curious. I’ve lost them on both public and private. One year I lost 4 from the same 100 acre parcel....found out it was a couple of kids who were selling them for scrap metal[emoji44]....at least it wasn’t a fellow Sportsman.


Mine was stolen from private property that is posted. The property is 13 acres and the stand was about 100 yards off the the property line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Speaking of boots, outside of rubber, what does everyone use?


I Stopped using rubber boots and went with Meindl Perfect hunters. Outstanding boot through two seasons for me so far.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We had a 20’ double rail ladder stolen from what is about smack dab in the center of a 550 acre lease we have...that stand was a TANK and whomever took really wanted it...I was so convinced that I simply lost my way looking for it as I really couldn’t believe someone would have taken that stand from anywhere, let along the middle of that rugged terrain in Eulalia Township.

Had another one go...set it on Thursday...conditions right the next Sat...snuck all the way in...about 8/10 of a mile from car...couldn’t find it...if course my first thought is I got my dumbass turned around a little...hunkered down until light and found my cut cables about 10 yards from the base of the tree .... this was in Woodys in Chester Co??


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Ugh..... have you tried drawing your bow yet?


Hey Nick... I didn’t. It hurts like hell lifting a gallon of milk or even my coffee cup. I am sure I could muster it back, but it’s going to sting like crazy. I hate it’s so close to season and now I am dealing with this, but I’ll figure it out. I am not going to miss an archery season, or slow down hunting I can assure that. Just might have to do a few things differently to make it work. I had elbow problems years back, but that was my bow arm (left hand/elbow)... this is much worst being my draw arm and strong-side (right handed). I knew something was wrong with it last weekend when it got very, very sore after I shot about 150 shots and dialed things in, maybe tendons were already weakened or ripped a little then?? Problem with this is, not much you’re going to do with tore tendons (been there with my meniscus and AcL in college ball), surgery is obviously available if you’re looking to get back quick. They’ll fuse/grow back together with PT, exercise and time. Surgery is not an option this close. I might look into a shot or two if possible though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

"Shoot me up and put me back in coach!"


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Speaking of boots, outside of rubber, what does everyone use?


I really like hanwag for non insulated and mendle for when it's gets colder. I've have lowas baffin that are built like a tank but fit and comfort is only ok. I was not impressed at all with crispi or danners but all footwear is subjective and your foot shape and needs are all different 


I can not do rubber boots, have a pair of mucks but use them less then 1%

I would like to try a pair of lace up pac boots 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I really like hanwag for non insulated and mendle for when it's gets colder. I've have lowas baffin that are built like a tank but fit and comfort is only ok. I was not impressed at all with crispi or danners but all footwear is subjective and your foot shape and needs are all different
> 
> 
> I can not do rubber boots, have a pair of mucks but use them less then 1%
> 
> I would like to try a pair of lace up pac boots
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Funny...I tried three different pair of hanwags before I stumbled onto Birksdales...which were the second pair of Crispis I tried


----------



## TauntoHawk

It always amazes me when stands disappear, like I don't want to go out in the summer and move my own junk stands let alone haul a cable cutter in the woods and drag someone's else's out. Couple of years ago I had a friend drop me off on a property we had hung 2 stands on the month prior. First stand gone, second stand gone. Without a vehicle there I had to hunt from the ground and ended up having one of my best archery hunts, saw 7 bucks and shot my first buck with a bow from the ground with no blind. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Funny...I tried three different pair of hanwags before I stumbled onto Birksdales...which were the second pair of Crispis I tried


The crispi models I tried all pinched bad at top of my instep when laced tight enough to lock my heel. They were also were a bit stiff for what I wanted up front and the flex point was too far back which caused a weird cramping just wearing around the house trying on. I also had some come with defects and flaws and calls to customer service weren't stellar so I just sent them all back without wearing in the field. It was probably the calls that soured me on them but they just didn't work on my feet. USA danners I spent about 85 miles in before I decided they weren't right for my feet and sold them here in the classifieds.

I have good ankles, calf and feet strength from trail running so I tend to like a more flexible boot that just offers some ankle protection and grip and doesn't lock down joints and feet.

For that the hanwag fitted heel, wide toe box and rockered sole move really well for me. They flex more and seem to use a softer stickier vibram compound which I like. They don't feel like a boot and I thought the craftsmanship was just better (again probably because I was sent shoes with stitching issue out of the box from other manufacturers) 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto-look at Hoffman boots.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Taunto-look at Hoffman boots.


That's what I've kinda landed on for pacs 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

I bought a pair of Hanwag Trapper Tops last year and can't stand them. They just don't work for me. I will say they are built like a tank and I would expect them to last forever, if I could actually wear them.


----------



## nicko

Made the trip to Cabela’s today and picked up the Dryshods. Ended up with blisters on both heels from the worn lining in the Mucks so time to move on.

First impressions of the boots are good but will take a little getting used to coming from my muck’s because pursuit supremes fit like an athletic shoe. Once I have some time behind these, I’ll post up some reviews. I opted to go with the insight XT model versus the top model because it was a heavier insulated boot than I need. Has the heel tab for easy removal as well as pulltabs for getting them on but I have had no issues so far with either putting on or removing.

As for Cabelas, the gun section was crowded and gun stock was very thin.... thinnest I’ve ever seen it. Archery targets? Dicks has a better selection if you can believe that.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Taunto-look at Hoffman boots.


They are the nicest..USA made too boot:darkbeer:


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Made the trip to Cabela’s today and picked up the Dryshods. Ended up with blisters on both heels from the worn lining in the Mucks so time to move on.
> 
> First impressions of the boots are good but will take a little getting used to coming from my muck’s because pursuit supremes fit like an athletic shoe. Once I have some time behind these, I’ll post up some reviews. I opted to go with the insight XT model versus the top model because it was a heavier insulated boot that I need. Has the heel tab for easy removal as well as pulltabs for getting them on but I have had no issues so far with either putting on or removing.
> 
> As for Cabelas, the gun section was crowded and gun stock was very thin.... thinnest I’ve ever seen it. Archery targets? Dicks has a better selection if you can believe that.


Nicko should told me would met up and buy you some lunch..Burger King drive Thru only 2 whoopers for $5 bucks man:mg:
Kidding nice boots..


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko should told me would met up and buy you some lunch..Burger King drive Thru only 2 whoopers for $5 bucks man:mg:
> Kidding nice boots..


Never had a whooper but I’ll try anything once. 

Also picked up an SKB hard side gun case for the rifle. I’ve put more money into this gun this year alone than I have in my entire hunting career.


----------



## davydtune

I picked a pair of Cabela's Axis boots just before turkey season and they are an awesome boot  Fit is super so they are super comfy and have some miles on them, still look like new  Keep my feet nice and dry as well. I also have a pair of Cabela's Comfort Trac rubber boots that have 3 seasons on them and they are super solid as well, only thing worth noting is that the camo pattern has mostly worn off of them but other than that they are holding up nicely..............................I'm super tough on boots


----------



## nicko

Free morning today and was flip-flopping between Treestand work or shooting. Don’t feel like sweating it up in this humidity so I opted to shoot. I did a re-tune of the synergy recently and needed to get it dialed back in. 50 yard is ok, getting my form back in order. Wrapped up shooting at the “G” in big shot and was happy to end with that.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> I bought a pair of Hanwag Trapper Tops last year and can't stand them. They just don't work for me. I will say they are built like a tank and I would expect them to last forever, if I could actually wear them.


I've always struggle with high top leathers feeling like ski boots, I've always liked shorter boots and gaiters



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Free morning today and was flip-flopping between Treestand work or shooting. Don’t feel like sweating it up in this humidity so I opted to shoot. I did a re-tune of the synergy recently and needed to get it dialed back in. 50 yard is ok, getting my form back in order. Wrapped up shooting at the “G” in big shot and was happy to end with that.


One day, you'll find the g spot. 

Nice shooting! You would have been ready for TAC.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> One day, you'll find the g spot.
> 
> Nice shooting! You would have been ready for TAC.


That's funny!! Nice shooting.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> One day, you'll find the g spot.
> 
> Nice shooting! You would have been ready for TAC.


Ha ha!!! 

Both of my 5C tags processed today. I’m set.


----------



## yetihunter1

Joy!!! AT is back! Got my 5C and 5D tags awarded yesterday. Still waiting on a second 3C but getting excited for the season. one month till I am in a tree (in MD).


----------



## Aspade17

Glad to have it back up and running! Pulled my cards this past weekend and was a bit disappointed. Nothing too large. Probably 10 16” right points. This guy being the biggest 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

New format is........interesting. Wondering what special goodies the premium membership provides that you can't get by being a cheapskate non-paying member.


----------



## 138104

I can live with the new format, except the loss of my subscribed threads, feedback, and no PM access from Tapatalk.


----------



## macaduna

nicko said:


> New format is........interesting. Wondering what special goodies the premium membership provides that you can't get by being a cheapskate non-paying member.


I started coming here more frequently to get away from the new format over at HPA. I guess you can run but can't hide


----------



## 138104

FYI, the elk drawing will be livestreamed this Saturday at 10am on PGC's Facebook page. I am entered for all 3 this year, so hope my donation helps!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I can live with the new format, except the loss of my subscribed threads, feedback, and no PM access from Tapatalk.


So feedback is gone? Do you keep it with a premium membership or is it still POOF!

Just took a look and it appears all my pics saved in my profile have gone POOF!


----------



## yetihunter1

so from what I have seen the subscribed threads are now "Following" when you click on your profile pic at the top, feedback is gone but is being worked on and the PMs are "Conversations" when you click on your profile pic.


----------



## 138104

Seems like it is gone for now. I inquired about the SMR sponsorship as I am considering jumping into the deep end and selling strings here. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## nicko

I just want to let all of you know that I have been awarded trophies so far. Many trophies, big beautiful trophies, trophies like nobody has ever seen before.


----------



## perryhunter4

That’s funny. What a mess the transfer is....but everybody hates change. When somebody knows more on the “feedback”.... I would be interested. Was the only way to tell if legit transaction or not. Without it, we’re just guessing and I dint like that at all.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> FYI, the elk drawing will be livestreamed this Saturday at 10am on PGC's Facebook page. I am entered for all 3 this year, so hope my donation helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Well, my time was off. It is at 1pm. Further, the draw is being done a few days prior and might actually have been done already. They are announcing the results on Saturday.


----------



## Tuna11

No one is used to this platform from HUNTINGPA yet?


----------



## andymick32

I had over 100 positive feedbacks that are now gone. This will be devastating if it can't be brought back.


----------



## 138104

Tuna11 said:


> No one is used to this platform from HUNTINGPA yet?


I don't spend much time over there. Too much bickering...makes AT seem tame.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The team is working on restoring feedback...we understand it it is important to many

Lots of easy to understand answers in the help section

Click on the 3 dots next to your profile pic and select FAQ...

Hope it helps a little


----------



## andymick32

Thanks. What about the ability to close threads?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Team is aware..not sure where that falls on the priority list


----------



## Mathias

Absent of the feedback, the new format seems okay to me.

my 5C & D tags were issued.
I’m set ‘crept for some broadhead testing.


----------



## vonfoust

There's a "like" button now? Great, now I will spend all my time trying to make sure I get the most "likes" instead of posting valuable information. I'm sure you will all notice the difference.


----------



## Mathias

Like totally....


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> There's a "like" button now? Great, now I will spend all my time trying to make sure I get the most "likes" instead of posting valuable information. I'm sure you will all notice the difference.


I liked your comment for declaring you seek validation through the approval of others 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pretty disappointed with what I’m getting on cams so far this summer as far as bucks. Bunch of immature ones with this being the best. Not much to get excited about. Saving grace is there seems to be a good number of doe for a change.


----------



## nicko

No cams out for me. Gonna let myself be surprised. Whenever I got decent bucks on camera, I never saw them in season leaving me a bit disappointed. If I have no pics and no expectations, I have nowhere to go but up.


----------



## vonfoust

Going to be strange for me this year. Dropped my son off at college yesterday so it will be the first year in at least a decade that I'm fairly on my own, hunting for myself instead of him.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> No cams out for me. Gonna let myself be surprised. Whenever I got decent bucks on camera, I never saw them in season leaving me a bit disappointed. If I have no pics and no expectations, I have nowhere to go but up.


I did well with a cam in this spot the last couple years. Last year I had a good bucks number and might have got a chance at him had my season not get cut short. My son hunted that stand in November and had him right there but being a lefty he didn’t have a clean shot. Very thick there and minimal lanes. I guess I’m disappointed he didn’t show yet this year.


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> I did well with a cam in this spot the last couple years. Last year I had a good bucks number and might have got a chance at him had my season not get cut short. My son hunted that stand in November and had him right there but being a lefty he didn’t have a clean shot. Very thick there and minimal lanes. I guess I’m disappointed he didn’t show yet this year.


Keep in mind it hasn’t been this dry in many, many summers...that has a huge affect too, unless you have a constant water supply around. I am down with buck sightings too, but everything can change in September really quick.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I did well with a cam in this spot the last couple years. Last year I had a good bucks number and might have got a chance at him had my season not get cut short. My son hunted that stand in November and had him right there but being a lefty he didn’t have a clean shot. Very thick there and minimal lanes. I guess I’m disappointed he didn’t show yet this year.


 Do you know if he made it through to this year?


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Do you know if he made it through to this year?


Nope. I had him on cam late November.


----------



## Mathias

I’m hoping my target buck is still alive and well at a proPerry in Bucks. I’ve seen him the last 2, maybe 3 years now. Came close last season one evening but it was after legal shooting hours had passed. Sat and watched him and 3 other decent bucks til well after dark and they meandered on.
Not even sure if I will put cameras out this season down here.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 7261115
View attachment 7261115


----------



## nicko

Watching the live stream of the elk tag drawing. I didn't put in but it's exciting to watch.


----------



## 138104

No elk for me. Maybe next year. Did anyone draw?


----------



## davydtune

Guess who just drew an elk tag! 😁


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Guess who just drew an elk tag!


Congrats! Which season?


----------



## davydtune

Cow tag in zone 8 for the regular season 😊


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I’m pumped! I drew a bull tag! Zone 14, general season!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to the two Daveys!!!


----------



## davydtune

HNTRDAVE said:


> I’m pumped! I drew a bull tag! Zone 14, general season!!


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats, do they post a list?


----------



## 138104

HNTRDAVE said:


> I’m pumped! I drew a bull tag! Zone 14, general season!!


Awesome! Congrats! Hope you kill a big one!


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Congrats, do they post a list?


Yes but I haven't seen one yet. They actaully called me 😊


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks guys! I’m still in shock.


----------



## vonfoust

Still waiting on my phone call....

Congrats Davy's!


----------



## Billy H

*Congrats guys hope to see some dead elk on these pages this fall. *


----------



## davydtune

results of the 2020/2021 elk tag drawing. Congratulations to all that drew!
Archery bull:
P. Martin, Denver Pa zone 3
D. Henzler, Newmanstown Pa zone4
K. Mattern, Williamsburg Pa zone5
S. Bucantis, Fairless Hills Pa zone5
E. Byler, Spartansburg Pa zone9
R. Seidel, Murrysville Pa zone10
J. Fowler, Port Allegany Pa zone11
G. Holtz, Spring Grove Pa zone12
M. Lynch, Sackets Harbor Ny zone13
J. Moletteri, Aston Pa zone14
Archery cows:
R. Odonnell, Jr Ashland Pa zone3
J. Lawfer, Barnesville Pa zone14
P. Aiken Jr, Ellwood City Pa zone3
A. Leasure, Rochester Mills Pa zone4
M. Berkey, Somerset Pa zone4
T. Peskie, Uniontown Pa zone5
C. Mikec, Pittsburgh Pa zone5
E. Bucha, East Norriton Pa zone13
S. Magil, Huntingdon Pa zone9
D. Wonder, Hanover Pa zone10
D. Fleeger, Butler Pa zone10
A. Robertson, Erie Pa zone11
D. Briner, Newville Pa zone12
R. Decker Jr, Garrett Pa zone12
D. Miller II, Leighton Pa zone13
J. Stloltzfus, Atglen Pa zone14
Regular season bull:
S. Franchak, Jermyn Pa zone2
D. Pacysz, Philadelphia Pa zone2
D. Lotridge, West Grove Pa zone14
K. Hitch, Kunkletown Pa zone3
S. Soos, Windgap Pa zone3
J. Fogle, Sinking Springs Pa zone4
T. Bush, Punxsutawney Pa zone4
B. Porkolab, St Marys Pa zone5
B. Heyser, York Pa zone6
R. Aaron Jr, Marble Pa zone5
E. Kruse, Trout Run Pa zone5
K. Barnett, Johnstown Pa zone6
G. Keller, St Michael Pa zone8
J. Weis, New Berlin Ny zone8
D. Benko, Glen Shaw Pa zone9
B. Sullivan, St Petersburg Pa zone9
M. Bryan Jr, Bellefonte Pa zone10
M. Tarr, Titusville Pa zone12
J. Dawbar, South Bridge Ma zone10
W. Keiser, Drums Pa zone11
R. Bohn, Scranton Pa zone11
M. Weist, Fredericksburg Pa zone12
J. Kosker, Seneca Pa zone13
J. Vrabel, Ulster Pa zone13
C. Johnston, Ellicot City Md zone14
H. Strickler, Manheim Pa zone14
Regular season cows:
S. Ohrum, York Pa zone2
L. Frederick, Carlisle Pa zone2
J. Wachob, Punxsutawney Pa zone2
R. Riale 4th, Lincoln University Pa zone2
D. Reed, Auburn Pa zone2
N. Cardone, Marlton Nj zone2
R. Dearmitt, Falls Pa zone2
H. Mitchell, Reynoldsville Pa zone2
R. Weidman, Conestoga Pa zone2
T. Shreve, Kempton Pa zone2
R. Warner, Union City Pa zone2
D. Gilmore, Lancaster Pa zone2
C. Creps, Indiana Pa zone2
T. Care, Lebanon Pa zone2
M. Goodman, Elysburg Pa zone10
F. Litavish Sr, N Cambria Pa zone2
T. Pellick Jr, Grindstone Pa zone8
W. Rudick Jr, Trafford Pa zone2
T. Creamer Spring Grove Pa zone2
B. Snyder, Lewistown Pa zone6
M. Sweigart, Millerstown Pa zone2
M. Mazurik, Corry Pa zone3
L. Carr Jon, Meadville Pa zone3
C. Bronkoski, Locust Gap Pa zone3
D. Goshorn, Chambersburg Pa zone3
B. Reeder, Mifflinburg Pa zone3
M. Herring, New Ringgold Pa zone4
T Kephart, Morrisdale Pa zone4
C. Eckenrode, Gettysburg Pa zone4
D. Huerbin, Pittsburgh Pa zone5
I. Ringler, Robesonia Pa zone4
R. Sherred Jr, Jefferson Hills Pa zone4
J. Verdensky, St Clair Pa zone5
P. Yatron, Robesonia Pa zone13
B. Rosenberry, Fannettsburg Pa zone5
J. Yoder, Townville Pa zone5
E. Alwine, Hooversville Pa zone6
L. Daniels, Greensburg Pa zone6
R. Row, Northumberland Pa zone6
H. Merwine, Tower City zone8
M. Pontosky, Moscow Pa zone8
D. Kephart, Girard Pa zone8
E. Macklin, Airville Pa zone9
R. Grossman, Industry Pa zone9
D. Montag, Johnstown Pa zone9
E. Sokol, Roaring Spring Pa zone9
P. Heller, Middletown Pa zone10
S. Fellows, Minersville Pa zone
W. Crowe, Natrona Heights Pa zone10
J. Farr, Bear Lake Pa zone10
R. Weaver, Loganton Pa zone10
S. Bona, Kersey Pa zone10
W. Brubaker, Kreamer Pa zone10
D. McConnell, Ebensburg Pa zone11
D. Graby, Lebanon Pa zone12
M. Rupert, E Stroudsburg Pa zone12
J. Paulshock, Beaver Meadow Pa zone12
D. Buchanan, Canton Pa zone12
T. Jellick, Lemont Furnace Pa zone12
M. Bruce, ConshohockenPa zone12
A. Gelles, Johnstown Pa zone12
A. Dugan, Johnstown Pa zone12
W. Ellenberger, Leeper Pa zone12
T. Michael, Butler Pa zone12
M. Robert, Coopersburg Pa zone12
T. Snyder, Allenwood Pa zone12
S. Pisano, Rossiter Pa zone12
M. Medsger, Home Pa zone12
J. Benner Jr, Richfield Pa zone13
J. McCullough Jr, Reynoldsville Pa zone 13
J. Bausinger, Watsontown Pa zone13
E. Price, Uniondale Pa zone13
W. Matthew, Cincinnati Oh zone14
R. Kemery, St Petersburg Pa zone14
M. Paules, Bath zone14
B. Zrimm, Avella Pa zone14
R. Leonard III, Willow Grove Pa zone14
D. Newton, Clermont Fl zone14
Late season cow:
D. Kissinger Bethel Pa zone 8
J. Lentz, Centerville Ia zone2
J. Skodcek, Bangor Pa zone2
R. Spangler, Williamsport Pa zone2
T. Yeingst, Aspers Pa zone12
A. Mattivi, St Marys Pa zone12
C. Woulfe, Goshen NY zone2
W. Roberts, Downingtown Pa zone2
C. Bowers, Lancaster Pa zone12
T. Hunter, Albion Pa zone2
K. Galenis, Saylorsburg Pa zone3
K. Bemiller, Dover Pa zone10
R. Noon, West Chester Pa zone2
K. Walz, Pittsburgh Pa zone2
C. Schultz, Fenelton Pa zone2
D. Fabian, Mount Joy Pa zone12
O. Mcivor, Chagrin Falls Oh zone8
M. Stivason, Apollo Pa zone3
R. Greene Jr, Pine Grove Pa zone2
S. Sutterlin, Dubois Pa zone4
T. Werley, Mohrsville Pa zone14
T. Hudock, Airville Pa zone4
S. Smith, Medina Ny zone5
G. Poet, Roaring Springs zone5
C. Gillespie, Fairmont Wv zone6
E. Michaels, Curwensville Pa zone11
D. Shauf, Chambersburg Pa zone6
W. May, Sinnamahoning Pa zone10
T. Breene, Oil City Pa zone9
K. George, Scranton Pa zone9
T. Beiler, Gordonville Pa zone13
J. Spedden, Charlestown Wv zone14
W. Messersmith, Montoursville Pa zone13
C. Fields, Clements Md zone14


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those drawn.


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Davy! Good luck. Are you taking your stickbow?


----------



## Tuna11

Buddy at work was one of the lucky 36 with a bull tag. Told him he better put in a couple overtime days for the Taxidermy and outfitter bill. I guess he is still in shock and has been putting in for almost 10 years


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> I’m pumped! I drew a bull tag! Zone 14, general season!!


So you're the one who drew my tag! Just kidding. You got a great unit and shouldn't have any trouble finding a monster bull. Plus, you'll be able to use your camp for a base camp for the week and scouting trips with such a short drive to elk country. Zone 14 bull I saw 2 weeks ago. 10x8.


----------



## archery22

Congrats, hope you guys shot a monster.


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> Congrats Davy! Good luck. Are you taking your stickbow?



I'm planning on it but we will see for certain, lol! Kinda hard to not want to stack the deck a bit and take my inline. I was telling my dad what would probably happen is that I hunt with a bow the first 3 days or so and won't be able to get into range. Then I'll give in and take the gun and then I'll shoot one well within archery range with the gun  Lol!


----------



## davydtune

Right now though yes I'm planning on and practicing hard with the sticks


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> So you're the one who drew my tag! Just kidding. You got a great unit and shouldn't have any trouble finding a monster bull. Plus, you'll be able to use your camp for a base camp for the week and scouting trips with such a short drive to elk country. Zone 14 bull I saw 2 weeks ago. 10x8.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7262216
> 
> Check


check your messages pabigbear 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

Congrats Dave.That's awesome.A big Pa bull with a stick bow would be once in a lifetime trophy.


----------



## davydtune

So this is all coming together nicely! I have my team assembled, all lifelong friends and my dad  Also have a camp to use for my elk hunt that happens to be right on dents run rd, all I have to do is walk across the road and I can hunt 😉 While we were on the phone with these fine and awesome folks, that have given me use of their camp, they send me these pics..............these dudes were hanging in the camps back yard while we were talking


----------



## nicko

That'll get you excited for sure Davy.


----------



## 138104

Damn, that is awesome!! Looks like the one is pre-tagged for you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pardon my ignorance, is still a requirement to have a licensed guide with you on a PA elk hunt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Persistence has paid off....I have finally located the buck that I've been searching for all summer. I am fairly certain he's the owner of the sheds that I found this spring as I doubt many of this caliber are running around, but who knows. He made a mistake stepping out Monday night with enough light for me to spot him from my perch. I was waiting at 5:30AM on Tuesday morning in a different location where I thought he might exit the corn...sure enough at 6:05, he and 6 buddies left the corn from the creek bottom. I quickly circled around to a different location to get a better indication of where they were heading. 

He didn't get this big being stupid, so I don't have any grand illusions that I'll stick him next month, but sure provides some motivation.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Pardon my ignorance, is still a requirement to have a licensed guide with you on a PA elk hunt?


No. You can DIY.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> No. You can DIY.


Awesome....thanks!!


----------



## dougell

That's a nice buck Joe.I normally don't hunt close to my house but this year I've been seeing two bachelor herds on my property with seven bucks that I'd easily mount and a few smaller ones.The one group only shows up well after dark and there's really no way to hunt them.The other group alternates between my field and my my neighbors but they have absolutely no pattern to them at all.The one buck may be the biggest buck I've ever seen in Pa.I put three cameras up about a month ago.The one flat out didn't work and the second one took 1260 pictures of sun light.The other one was a new Lone wolf that I bought for my son at the Harrisburg show.I checked it sunday and it took 5400 pictures of nothing lol,day and night.I hate trail cameras.I have no confidence in hunting any of these deer after the first week.Over the years I've killed three bucks that I got pictures of in my fields but they were all killed over 2 miles away.


----------



## nicko

Good luck getting on that buck Joe. He's a beaut. Hope nobody here is able to identify the location of those trees in the background.


----------



## 138104

Both my Browning trail cams stopped working, so I am done with trail cams for the year. No clue what happened to them, but they both worked great up until they didn't work...lol!

No nice bucks on camera, but a ton of does. Did not see many fawns though.


----------



## nicko

I have two Bushnell HD cams but didn't even give any thought to putting them out. Especially since the switch crapped out on one of them within a year and the switch on the other one is tempermental. They take great vids but I've been too busy with work to fiddle with them or set them out.

My buddy and I will be heading up to Potter at the end of next week to do some treestand work. I have a set of climbing sticks that have turned a grayish-blue from the sun and they stick out like a turd in a punchbowl. I'll be pulling that entire set down to relocate and rattle can camo the sticks. I have one more stand I want to tweak the location of and I'll bring my LW stand and sticks to earmark and prep some trees for the fall. Looking forward to some extended woods time.

On another note, still waiting for my 2nd 3A tag and my two 5C tags to come in the mail. I know they'll get here eventually. Just getting antsy.


----------



## yetihunter1

I have had no good bucks on cam, a couple standard PA bucks and some dinks. I do have a ton of does and fawns including a set of triplets which was cool. I just run cheap wildgames on public land so I wont cry if someone steals them. One of them survived going underwater when we had all the rain so that's a plus.


----------



## Tuna11

Picked up a cool 6 on cam.


----------



## Tuna11




----------



## davydtune

Yeah I'm not using a guide not that I have a problem with it. I drew an area with a ton of public land with good access, have a camp right there to use that I can even walk out off to hunt if I like, and have a ton of resources to work with for info. The harvest data alone showes me that all but a few elk have been killed in a relatively small area in my zone over the seasons. Add that I drew an anterless tag plus I have an awesome team of life long fiends and my pops I can't see spending 2K for this one. This is going to be something special and that's why I have asked the guys that I asked to be my team  I want my freinds to experince this with me 👍 Hell the one is already combing over topos and arials and is sending me spots 😊


----------



## perryhunter4

davydtune said:


> Yeah I'm not using a guide not that I have a problem with it. I drew an area with a ton of public land with good access, have a camp right there to use that I can even walk out off to hunt if I like, and have a ton of resources to work with for info. The harvest data alone showes me that all but a few elk have been killed in a relatively small area in my zone over the seasons. Add that I drew an anterless tag plus I have an awesome team of life long fiends and my pops I can't see spending 2K for this one. This is going to be something special and that's why I have asked the guys that I asked to be my team  I want my freinds to experince this with me [emoji106] Hell the one is already combing over topos and arials and is sending me spots [emoji4]


You’re a lucky man Davey. The experience alone will be well worth it, but you have a good chance at a bull yet at that. On my bucket list at the top...bull elk with the bow!
The only thing it appears you may have to worry about is other hunters in the area hunting the same bulls and stumbling into or against each other. Congrats on the tag!!


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Good luck getting on that buck Joe. He's a beaut. Hope nobody here is able to identify the location of those trees in the background.


I have this trees pinpointed....lol! All joking aside really nice buck there! Good luck Joe getting on him!


----------



## Drew A

Saw 2 8 pointers walk ac cross my back field yesterday. Finally some legal bucks here in 2B. Looking forward to October.


----------



## Drew A

Drew A said:


> Saw 2 8 pointers walk ac cross my back field yesterday. Finally some legal bucks here in 2B. Looking forward to October.


Sorry wrong WMU actually 1B (Erie County)


----------



## Original 3

nicko said:


> Time for a new thread… I think we’ve milked all we could out of this past season.
> 
> Not sure if I’ll get my new license when they go on sale tomorrow or I’ll wait till a day later in the week but I will definitely get it this week. Still not comfortable trying the online purchase as I remember there being delays in the past that ran into the doe tag application process.
> 
> Can’t say I have any big plans or changes coming for the fall. Still going to try to punch a public land tag. I had chances last year and opted to pass because I had adult does with little ones in tow. I still have quite a bit of meat in the freezer and I expect to still have some when the season begins so no rush to knock one down.
> 
> Probably going to take my rut vacation this year to start in one week and carryover to the next, about half of each week. Not crazy about sitting around on Sunday and not being able to hunt but I would rather focus on the dates I think will be best and produce the most opportunity.
> 
> As for equipment, I am loaded up with arrows and I’m going to roll with my same stable of bows this year… E35, synergy, and a GT500. Will need to get up to Potter at some point to do some stand maintenance and move things around but probably won’t do that until sometime in August.


Good luck this season! I'll be doing stand maintenance as well this month and can't wait for September 19th to get here!!


----------



## rogersb

I put out a camera yesterday in a new public bedding area I found this spring. I took a walk along a ridge on the way back and found a scrape the size of a car hood. It is clearly used year around and was fresh. I'm going to let the camera sit a month then go get it and put it near that scrape. It's got me excited!


----------



## 138104

For those with HS athletes, PIAA is allowing fall sports!


----------



## Leaves

Perry24 said:


> Both my Browning trail cams stopped working, so I am done with trail cams for the year. No clue what happened to them, but they both worked great up until they didn't work...lol!
> 
> No nice bucks on camera, but a ton of does. Did not see many fawns though.
> 
> I’m sure you’ve thought of this but did you try reformatting your SD cards?


----------



## 138104

They won't turn on. Might just be a bad switch, but haven't messed with them.


----------



## nicko

My second 3A tag arrived. Just waiting on 5C tags. 

I have no need for another bow but I can’t help but cruising the classifieds to see what’s available. Have to keep talking myself out of buying something I don’t need. Hell, I haven’t had as much time as I would like lately to shoot the bows I have.


----------



## Mathias

Sage & I working the plots


----------



## macaduna

Congrats to those who drew elk tags! How exciting. The whole story / history from where we've come to this point is just incredible to me. 

Finally made it to Bob and AJs last weekend. Been shooting every night since. Haven't done any scouting yet but I imagine some of my old haunts will produce sightings (hopefully). Was awarded 5D and 5C tags. Sending in for 2E for the chance during rifle. Was debating whether or not to do it. My wife's family lives out there and that's where we hunt during the firearm season. They are very near the CWD zone but just outside. Not sure if it's worth the risk if I get one I may have it processed out there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sage & I working the plots
> View attachment 7264580


Matt i see you're as successful growing rocks as we are 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck Joe, best of luck. I’m already anticipating the KS thread.

Brassica plots are not filled in well, due to poor timing on my part as weather forecast didn’t match the weather that came. Need to spray this week and get grain plots in next week. Nothing interesting on camera thru July, need to check them again soon. Shorter cooler evenings are building anticipation for the fall....


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt i see you're as successful growing rocks as we are
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No shortage of them for sure. Got my main plot in after multiple runs of the tiller:









_My clover plot responded well to the spraying awhile back:







_


----------



## Mathias

LTG- dry conditions in my area, great for working the soil, just hoping for rain before the various birds pick out all of my seed!
I have the regular assortment of very young bucks, have seen a mature buck this year.


----------



## davydtune

Got my first packet from the CG for the elk hunt. Has an emergency contact form and a media release form to fill out and send back. Also have forms to apply for permits for the members of my crew that would allow them to actually participate in the way of location, directing, and calling....kind of like non commercial guides. Wont even cost me anymore either  Suppossed to be sending another packet with maps and details and it mentioned something about elk hunter orientation.....


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to you guys that scored the Elk tags. Going to be an awesome experience.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

davydtune said:


> Got my first packet from the CG for the elk hunt. Has an emergency contact form and a media release form to fill out and send back. Also have forms to apply for permits for the members of my crew that would allow them to actually participate in the way of location, directing, and calling....kind of like non commercial guides. Wont even cost me anymore either  Suppossed to be sending another packet with maps and details and it mentioned something about elk hunter orientation.....


Hey davy, what zone to draw again? 
I also received the packet this week.


----------



## Mathias

Put 3 cams out on 2 properties locally today. 
Found my “lost” cam at the one property....right where I left it last season.
Lots of pics, including me searching for the right tree today.


----------



## nicko

27 days until the early opener......which will be just a bit different for me than past seasons. My wife.....who grew up in urban Delaware county and expressed wonderment when she saw cows in a field on our drive up to meet my parents 25 years ago....has said she will come out with me on opening day. I bring it up in jest every year and ask if she wants to come out with me but I guess I just framed it differently this year. So come 9/19, my lovely bride will be accompanying me on opening morning. It will be a hunt from the ground and she will probably giggle and laugh at the wrong times but I'm looking forward to a different twist on opening day. I have no delusions about her becoming a hunter so I'm just happy with the fact that she is going to get to experience what it's like to get up at 4:00am (might need to get up earlier for two showers now), watch the sunrise, and see the woods come to life. Just seeing deer will be a bonus.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> 27 days until the early opener......which will be just a bit different for me than past seasons. My wife.....who grew up in urban Delaware county and expressed wonderment when she saw cows in a field on our drive up to meet my parents 25 years ago....has said she will come out with me on opening day. I bring it up in jest every year and ask if she wants to come out with me but I guess I just framed it differently this year. So come 9/19, my lovely bride will be accompanying me on opening morning. It will be a hunt from the ground and she will probably giggle and laugh at the wrong times but I'm looking forward to a different twist on opening day. I have no delusions about her becoming a hunter so I'm just happy with the fact that she is going to get to experience what it's like to get up at 4:00am (might need to get up earlier for two showers now), watch the sunrise, and see the woods come to life. Just seeing deer will be a bonus.


Nick....Enjoy it bud! Sounds like it will be enjoyable. I am waiting for mine to tell me one day she wants to go.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like “unscripted “ may have its first episode for mature audiences....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sounds like “unscripted “ may have its first episode for mature audiences....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might not make it past the censors.


----------



## davydtune

HNTRDAVE said:


> Hey davy, what zone to draw again?
> I also received the packet this week.


I'm in zone 8. Really have it narrowed down to 3 areas to look at when we go down to scout in a couple weeks. Have got some great intel and have keyed in on harder to reach areas trying to stay away from the bulk of hunters.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

davydtune said:


> I'm in zone 8. Really have it narrowed down to 3 areas to look at when we go down to scout in a couple weeks. Have got some great intel and have keyed in on harder to reach areas trying to stay away from the bulk of hunters.


Sounds good! 
goodluck !


----------



## PAbigbear

Saw this guy at our camp Tuesday and he got hit Sunday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sad seeing them go this way...hope the driver was O.K.....that's one heck of a bear....they draw a crowd. Had one around our place and hunters swarmed from all over with no acknowledgment of boundaries...pretty frustrating really. Anything that sets them apart, whether its a color phased yote or bear or drop-tine/atypical rack...seems to make folks blind to those yellow and black signs.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Saw the post on FB about him getting hit. It is a shame as he would of made some hunter very happy. Beautiful bear.


----------



## nicko

Post-grass cutting refreshment. Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Mathias

Poor bear, beautiful too 
I’m right behind you Nick.....


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Post-grass cutting refreshment. Ahhhhh.....


Where's that brewery out of? I don't drink that often, but consumed my fair share of Big Slide Brewery's Giant IPA when on vacation this summer. I hope to get back there this fall for more.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Where's that brewery out of? I don't drink that often, but consumed my fair share of Big Slide Brewery's Giant IPA when on vacation this summer. I hope to get back there this fall for more.


Voodoo Ranger is out of North Carolina. Tasty.


----------



## davydtune

Man going to be a fun year for certain 😉 I wasn't thinking about it but it was brought up that I have a shot at a PA grandslam................didn't even realize there was such a thing but I'm down to try and make that happen 😊


----------



## ezshot81

It will be fun trying Davy. Awesome on the elk tag. If any of you guys know anyone interested in a 115k btu oil furnace or a 2.5 ton ac unit and 200 gal of heating oil I have all three. Switching to a heat pump system. I'm in mahoning valley.


----------



## Mr. October

Hi all. I'm late to the party this year. 2020 has slipped quickly by despite pandemics, politics, etc. I can't believe we are staring another season in the face. As I look ahead I see myself hunting my declining NJ spot much more than PA this year. Our little tiny formerly productive PA spot has gotten over-run with too many hunters with too many tags. I am going to shift gears a bit this year and hunt the public land (French Creek State Park) near my house more. I may not see much but at least it is only 15 minutes from home.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> Saw this guy at our camp Tuesday and he got hit Sunday.
> View attachment 7266083
> View attachment 7266084


What part of the State was this?


----------



## Mr.Cheezle19

What pants are everyone wearing in the stand this year? Trying to decide on a pair to get. Something insulated that can be worn in early October then layered underneath for November sits.


----------



## fap1800

Been a while since I've been on here. Wow. Not sure about the new look, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Got all the doe licenses that I think Luke and I will need and I doubt we'll need four, but whatever. He's super excited and has been shooting his bow trying to get to the minimum weight requirement. He's gonna need another year I think.

I also have my upcoming AZ elk hunt coming up in a few weeks. It's probably gonna get cut short due to this stupid virus and if it was a simple general or OTC tag, I'd probably be bailing, but alas it's not. 12 years to draw and I don't want to know how much money I've invested in app and NR license fees. My buddy and I did a scouting trip earlier this month and even though it was dry with no water, there was plenty of elk. Saw a few really nice bulls. Can't say I'm gonna be picky, but a nice 6x6 would surely hit the spot. Coolest thing we saw was a momma bear jump out in front of our Polaris. We noticed two cubs that didn't cross so we drove up and stopped. One was chocolate and the other black. The noises they made was just awesome. I'd share the video but it has some foul language as the one guy was outside the vehicle filming.  And first morning, we literally woke up to a herd of elk mewing in the opening right behind teh tipi. Here's a few pics.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck Fap! Looks like beautiful country.


----------



## Ebard22

Fap where at in AZ are you hunting? I started buying points down there when I turned 30. Hoping to be able to draw with 6 or 7 points. Not the holy grail areas but good enough for me!


----------



## nicko

Good luck Colin. Between you in AZ and davydtune and hntrdave drawing PA tags, hoping to see a few elk hero pics in the near future.


----------



## fap1800

Ebard22 said:


> Fap where at in AZ are you hunting? I started buying points down there when I turned 30. Hoping to be able to draw with 6 or 7 points. Not the holy grail areas but good enough for me!


4A, north of the Mogollon rim. What makes it great is the fact there's barely any blowdown to deal with. If you ever get the chance, I'd make a point to go out there and take their hunter safety course, which gives you a lifetime point. Couple that with the loyalty point (apply consecutively for 5 years) and you'll always have two points. 



nicko said:


> Good luck Colin. Between you in AZ and davydtune and hntrdave drawing PA tags, hoping to see a few elk hero pics in the near future.


Thanks, Nick. And wow. Now that's a tag, hntrdave! Congrats. I expect no less than a 400" bull. lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Best of luck FAP!!


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Been a while since I've been on here. Wow. Not sure about the new look, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Got all the doe licenses that I think Luke and I will need and I doubt we'll need four, but whatever. He's super excited and has been shooting his bow trying to get to the minimum weight requirement. He's gonna need another year I think.
> 
> I also have my upcoming AZ elk hunt coming up in a few weeks. It's probably gonna get cut short due to this stupid virus and if it was a simple general or OTC tag, I'd probably be bailing, but alas it's not. 12 years to draw and I don't want to know how much money I've invested in app and NR license fees. My buddy and I did a scouting trip earlier this month and even though it was dry with no water, there was plenty of elk. Saw a few really nice bulls. Can't say I'm gonna be picky, but a nice 6x6 would surely hit the spot. Coolest thing we saw was a momma bear jump out in front of our Polaris. We noticed two cubs that didn't cross so we drove up and stopped. One was chocolate and the other black. The noises they made was just awesome. I'd share the video but it has some foul language as the one guy was outside the vehicle filming.  And first morning, we literally woke up to a herd of elk mewing in the opening right behind teh tipi. Here's a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 7267639
> 
> 
> View attachment 7267644
> 
> 
> View attachment 7267647
> 
> 
> View attachment 7267651
> 
> 
> View attachment 7267653


Great pics! It looks like you had beautiful weather for your scouting trip. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Mr. October

Mr.Cheezle19 said:


> What pants are everyone wearing in the stand this year? Trying to decide on a pair to get. Something insulated that can be worn in early October then layered underneath for November sits.


I just wear cheap cotton camo cargo pants early in the season and then switch to warmer Hush Hide pants as the weather cools. I did just order Pnuma Selkirk jacket and pants for this year since my Hush Hides are getting a little old. I had them more in mind for rifle season though when I intend to do quite a bit of exploring on some bigger chunks of public land. Also for use in future western hunts.


----------



## nicko

Got my 5C tags in the mail yesterday so I'm set. Now all I need to do is find my arrow and I'll be set for the opener.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Now all I need to do is find my arrow and I'll be set for the opener.


You only have one and you lost it?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Got my 5C tags in the mail yesterday so I'm set. Now all I need to do is find my arrow and I'll be set for the opener.


Do you need me to send you some...lol!


----------



## nicko

My neighbor just sold a Polaris ranger he was trying to unload for a while. Buyer just came and picked it up. Good luck.


----------



## 138104

I don't think that will end well.


----------



## vonfoust

C'mon man! That's something I would do, I thought you guys in the SE corner had more sense than us hillbilly's over here


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had a good laugh courtesy of my b-in-law today. 

He was already out in my backyard shooting the Hoyt Ignite he borrowed from my dad, when I got home this afternoon. I walked over to him and saw 2 arrows on the ground with no insert and a 3rd arrow with the insert coming out. He said the glue wasn't the greatest and was told roughly the same by the shop that it wasn't??? Keep in mind he just recently had the bow 'setup' (different peep and a whisker biscuit rest put on) at a pro shop and had not actually shot it till today......

He shot the only intact arrow left of the 4 he brought with him and we walked to the target. There was an old double sink all the way up on top of the backstop with a broad head hole through it and the 2x6 right under the sink had 2 bh's stuck in it! Done before I got home...I said how did that happen and he said it was shooting really high at first. No kidding! 

I said why didn't you start out with field points at 10yds? He didn't really have an answer for that one....

I got my bow out, which I hadn't shot since putting a new rest, sight and string on. Everything put on, tied in and setup by me...mostly eyeballing. I also wanted to try the tru ball accu-touch release I hadn't shot yet so I brought that out as well. To be honest he had me a little nervous after what happened with him...so II shot field points at 10yds first. Perfectly centered but about 7"s high. A few more shots and moved back to 20yds. Still dead center and brought my elevation down. Inlaw didn't even have field points with him so I gave him one and then we shot some more...towards the end of our session I heard an odd twang on his shot, for the second time, and knew what happened. Smacked his bare arm with string for the second time...ouch!

He's been archery hunting for even longer then I but he had me wondering about him a lil bit today...


----------



## nicko

Up in Potter doing some tree stand work this weekend. Have some climbing sticks that have needed to be re-camoed...... Got highly faded by the sun.......they looked like the side of a battleship. Rain was in the forecast and was worried about rain ruining the rattle can finish. Low and behold, huge tree came down and we used the underside as cover for the spray painting.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Up in Potter doing some tree stand work this weekend. Have some climbing sticks that have needed to be re-camoed...... Got highly faded by the sun.......they looked like the side of a battleship. Rain was in the forecast and was worried about rain ruining the rattle can finish. Low and behold, huge tree came down and we used the underside as cover for the spray painting.


Creative use of mother nature. See any deer? Much deer sign?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> Creative use of mother nature. See any deer? Much deer sign?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We didn’t see much deer sign but that’s likely because of how thick growth is right now. Quite a few acorns already on the ground and the briar patches are loaded with blackberrys. We did see 7 deer on the pipeline in the middle of the day where I relocated a set. Looking forward to spending some time in that stand this season.


----------



## nicko

The tree we hung the relocated set on is a birch tree about 5 yards off the edge of the pipeline but in good cover. Even with that, the black horizontal straps on the tree for the climbing sticks and stand straps stuck out like a turd in a punch bowl. I had plenty of spray paint left in the can of tan I used on the climbing sticks so I hit the straps with the can. The straps all but disappeared from view. With the sticks on the backside of the tree and the stand already being tan for the exception of the black seat, it’s probably the most well concealed I’ve ever gotten a set. I know the black straps would make no difference to the deer but the pipeline gets a good bit of atv and truck traffic during gun season. The less it can be seen out in plain view, the better.


----------



## Mathias

Nice video LTG.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


>


Nice video as always!


----------



## PAbigbear

First time I've walked up on one that wanted to get their pictures taken.


----------



## dougell

Very cool encounter Bigbear


----------



## vonfoust

Yes, I've seen two in the woods. The first was so fleeting I had to replay it over in my head to reassure myself that is what I saw. The second hung around long enough to be sure, but not long enough for a picture.


----------



## yetihunter1

that is a cool encounter. I personally have never seen one other than the pics other people post.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I usually see one about every year around spring turkey season. This year I saw 2 and neither stuck around very long. If it wouldn't have been for the racket their claws made on trees as they scurried away I likely wouldn't haven't even noticed a few of them.


----------



## rogersb

I've never tried to take a picture and doubt I've seen one long enough to do it, but I am seeing them more and more every year.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> First time I've walked up on one that wanted to get their pictures taken.
> View attachment 7270237


Fisher???


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> First time I've walked up on one that wanted to get their pictures taken.
> View attachment 7270237


That is so cool!


----------



## jasonk0519

I was in Sullivan county with my Dad when I was a teenager and read about fishers in the Pa game book. I asked my dad what they looked like and he explained them to me . The next day we walk up on 2 of them running away from us. It was the only ones he or I have ever seen. It was a cool coincidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Fisher???


Yes


----------



## conservewild

I have seen Fishers many times in Pa


----------



## conservewild

nicko said:


> Got my 5C tags in the mail yesterday so I'm set. Now all I need to do is find my arrow and I'll be set for the opener.


This must be the Pa thread all you have to do is find your arrow and you will be set?


----------



## Mathias

Nice bigbear!
We had a lot of them for a period of time, got them on camera frequently, saw them by the pond etc.
Haven't seen one In 4-5 years, not sure what happened to them.


----------



## nicko

conservewild said:


> This must be the Pa thread all you have to do is find your arrow and you will be set?


Still looking for it. If I have no luck, I'll head to Walymart on 9/18 and see what they have in the clearance bin.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Nice bigbear!
> We had a lot of them for a period of time, got them on camera frequently, saw them by the pond etc.
> Haven't seen one In 4-5 years, not sure what happened to them.


I get tons of them on camera, see probably a dozen a year driving and call a couple in every turkey season, but this one was the first who's been calm enough to hang around for pictures.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Still looking for it. If I have no luck, I'll head to Walymart on 9/18 and see what they have in the clearance bin.


I don't have anything negative to say about the wallyworld carbon wolverine arrows...at least about what was sold quite a few years ago. Did the job on 2-3 deer a season for about a decade when I first started out. Made sure I always looked them over and did a spin test before purchasing them in the store......and I always put those special ones with the built in warp back in the rack as i never perfected the art of making them go around a tree in flight as intended 

Why no luck with finding your arrow yet Nick?


----------



## nicko

Found my arrow. Forgot I was using it as a tomato stake. I just wish somebody made a 1 arrow quiver. This 4 arrow quiver I have is overkill.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's a good idea!

Did you decide to go with a field tip or a bludgeon head?


----------



## nicko

Considered the bludgeon head but thought it was too aggressive for tomatoes. But the problem is I don't even know if the arrow is long enough anymore. I've snapped the tips off so many times. Right now, I just have a .40 cal handgun casing over the end for practicing. It keeps the arrow from going through our sofa cushions but nobody can watch TV when I practice. 

If the arrow is too short, I'll just buy some shorter draw length mods for the bow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nick...when the arrow gets too short I use a straw (sometimes 2 of different thickness if the spine is too weak) and slide it over the arrow till I get to the length I want. Super glue works great to bond everything together.

I don't shoot the sofa anymore but I stand on it so I can practice from an elevated position, and yes I do wear a safety harness...I just tether to the ceiling fan. Make sure the ceiling fan is turned off, obviously......unless you want to simulate high wind conditions.

I found out I can shoot a max distance of 26yds from the dining room...through the kitchen and to the big screen tv in the living room. What I do is play a monster buck dvd (sometimes I find a good one to use on the outdoor channel), screw in my suction cup practice heads and wait for mr.big to come on by and let er rip. I figured this out the hardway...don't use field points or broadheads like i did at first or you won't be able to practice for very long. Most of the TVs I tried only lasted an avg of 1-3 shots before I couldn't see much or anything at all to shoot at anymore.


----------



## Tuna11

conservewild said:


> This must be the Pa thread all you have to do is find your arrow and you will be set?


Don’t forget spraying your whole tree down with buck bomb on the opener, leave the empty can at the base of the tree, then don’t hunt again till the gun opener 😂🤣


----------



## davydtune

Lol! I almost had a coffee covered keyboard........you guys are funny


----------



## 12-Ringer

I had a couple close encounters with Fishers the last few years...they are some amazing critters..fierce buggers. Called one to within 15 feet this spring, at that range you can really appreciate their claws and teeth. A couple of years back I was on stand during the archery season and one came by. It climbed a nearby tree and then disappeared into a small hole in the tree, within seconds I heard blood curdling, hair on your neck stand up screams and cries. A minute later, it came backing out of the hole in the tree and dropped a rather large size **** to the ground. It then climbed down the tree and drug that **** off into the woods.

There was a time a few years back where I'd get the occaisional TC pic, now I physically see one almost every trip. Not nearly as bad as the bear explosion, but they are back and getting stronger. I did learn that they are fierce porcupine predators, so having them around can't be too bad...that is unless you're raising fowl as I also hear the wreck havoc on birds (chickens, pheasants, quail, etc...)

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Make sure the "practice couch" isn't on the front porch. This ain't the West Virginia thread


----------



## davydtune

Well we are off here directly to go do a little elk scouting today  Just want to check out the camp and learn the internal road system in the unit I'm hunting. Lots of gameland and state forest with one tracks back into them, just need to see what is open first and get some solid access points then go from there


----------



## nicko

Beautiful day for scouting. Would be an even better day with college football.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wish I was going with you...have fun!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Out trimming some lanes at a few new sets for 2020. Found this guy with a “Rage in the Cage”....


----------



## Tuna11

LetThemGrow said:


> Out trimming some lanes at a few new sets for 2020. Found this guy with a “Rage in the Cage”....


rage Broadhead laying in the ground?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Tuna11 said:


> rage Broadhead laying in the ground?


Yep it was there with carcass when discovered.


----------



## davydtune

Well we found some good stuff down there 😉 The camp I'll be hunting out of is nice and it's big! Bunk room will sleep 18 people! Did find that the 2 main access points I was looking at are actually off of private drives  Good news is it's just a little more distance but we can still get in in the same areas just need to hoof it a touch farther. As we are driving and finding these access points I'm realizing, even though I knew it, that I'm hunting dab snap in the middle of elk view central.....Windslow Hill Road  Going back in a couple weeks to really narrow it down. Trying to get 3 really solid spots lined up well ahead of the season and then will be down a couple days prior to the hunt to finalize it all  Oh and bear archery will be open and there seems to be a lot of bears down there as well and I have a bear tag so................


----------



## davydtune

Also working on refurbing these old Zwickey Eskimo 2 blades. They are in excellent condition structurally and hadn't been sharpened much at all but the paint had stared to flake and wear. So I striped them, polished them, and put a new angle on them. They are all ready to be blued then finished sharpened then into the quiver for this season 😊 With 125 grain steel adapters they come in at 250 grains 💪


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Also working on refurbing these old Zwickey Eskimo 2 blades. They are in excellent condition structurally and hadn't been sharpened much at all but the paint had stared to flake and wear. So I striped them, polished them, and put a new angle on them. They are all ready to be blued then finished sharpened then into the quiver for this season 😊 With 125 grain steel adapters they come in at 250 grains 💪
> View attachment 7273060


Nice! Some old classics there. A lot of animals were taken with those.


----------



## Mathias

Never knew they were here, Bucks Co. this morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s cool Matt!


----------



## nicko

Lotta of porkys up in Potter. I lost an aluminum treestand to one.


----------



## davydtune

Tons of porkys down around Tionesta where our camp is.......they are everywhere and they do destroy all sorts of stuff.


----------



## dougell

Two years ago,8 different dogs got wacked by porkies at the annual youth pheasant hunt on SGL 44 in elk county.My dog ended up getting into two in the span of about 12 hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Something about shorthairs and porkies...they always end up meeting...my buddies Brittany lost her eyesight in both eyes when she got whacked. More dangerous than you think to a dog.


----------



## vonfoust

Yeah, used to give them a pass but not anymore.


----------



## Chief11789

Hey guys, does anyone know where I can order some Goldtip Hunter Xt 250 spine arrows? I’ve called or messaged multiple local shops and big box stores with zero luck. I have a dozen on order through Lancaster archery, but they’re on backordered till the end of sept/ early oct. I had two that were tuned up and ready to go but I managed to slip one under my target and it ricocheted safely into a field of tall grass and weeds, never to be seen again. I felt ok going out with just two until the dozen came in and I could get them tuned and built up. I finally got my bow dialed in and shooting better than it ever has only to have a pandemic hit and have shortages of all different products. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 138104

Chief11789 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know where I can order some Goldtip Hunter Xt 250 spine arrows? I’ve called or messaged multiple local shops and big box stores with zero luck. I have a dozen on order through Lancaster archery, but they’re on backordered till the end of sept/ early oct. I had two that were tuned up and ready to go but I managed to slip one under my target and it ricocheted safely into a field of tall grass and weeds, never to be seen again. I felt ok going out with just two until the dozen came in and I could get them tuned and built up. I finally got my bow dialed in and shooting better than it ever has only to have a pandemic hit and have shortages of all different products. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


Amazon, but fletched with feathers. Only place I could find doing a search.


----------



## Mathias

Lots


----------



## full moon64

Nice Bucks Matt good luck this year...Dave H.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Lots
> View attachment 7273758


First one looks fresh out of velvet and red on the antlers.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Porkies seem to be everywhere although I do see less since I started noticing fisher coming back around.

4 years ago in spring turkey up in the Catskills I came up on this house cat sized bear cub waddling around a cut cornfield with his face filled with quills, mom nowhere around.

We pulled 50-60 quills from him while waiting for an animal rehab specialist.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Well done Taunto 👍


----------



## Aspade17

Chief11789 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know where I can order some Goldtip Hunter Xt 250 spine arrows? I’ve called or messaged multiple local shops and big box stores with zero luck. I have a dozen on order through Lancaster archery, but they’re on backordered till the end of sept/ early oct. I had two that were tuned up and ready to go but I managed to slip one under my target and it ricocheted safely into a field of tall grass and weeds, never to be seen again. I felt ok going out with just two until the dozen came in and I could get them tuned and built up. I finally got my bow dialed in and shooting better than it ever has only to have a pandemic hit and have shortages of all different products. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


If you’re still searching there is a dozen in the classifieds right now for $125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Well done Taunto


Honestly it was my wife who was with hunting that insisted we make every call possible and not let nature run its cruel course. He was a cool little cub though and not often you get to handle the wildlife 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief11789

Perry24 said:


> Amazon, but fletched with feathers. Only place I could find doing a search.


Thank you Mathias!!! Much appreciated. I’ll have to strip the feathers and take them to a shop to be cut, but rather that than one arrow come opening day. It’s funny, I checked amazon but all I found was the 500-300 spine. I hope Karma comes your way and you stick a biggun, thanks again.


----------



## 138104

Chief11789 said:


> Thank you Mathias!!! Much appreciated. I’ll have to strip the feathers and take them to a shop to be cut, but rather that than one arrow come opening day. It’s funny, I checked amazon but all I found was the 500-300 spine. I hope Karma comes your way and you stick a biggun, thanks again.


Here's a dz in the classifieds too.









For Sale - Gold tip hunter xt 250


12 30" gold tip hunter xt 250s 100gr brass inserts 150 grain field tips blazer vanes asking $125 tyd




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Porkies seem to be everywhere although I do see less since I started noticing fisher coming back around.
> 
> 4 years ago in spring turkey up in the Catskills I came up on this house cat sized bear cub waddling around a cut cornfield with his face filled with quills, mom nowhere around.
> 
> We pulled 50-60 quills from him while waiting for an animal rehab specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Awww. Poor little dude. That’s a tough lesson early in life.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Awww. Poor little dude. That’s a tough lesson early in life.



He's lucky Taunto and his wife intervened....nature can be pretty tough


----------



## fap1800

Man, I fell like kid on Christmas eve today and can barely concentrate on work. Tomorrow I'm off for the next 12 days to hunt elk and the conditions are looking great. AZ has gotten some good rain as of late and we have intel that the elk are really moving and bugling. Hoping we can get camp set up relatively quickly and get an afternoon hunt in. It's the start of the "real" new year, gentlemen. Hunting season!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got up state for one last time before season, mowed the clover, broadcast oats and rye over the Brassicas, sprayed plot grow, and did a final cam check.

Did not find many oaks dropping acorns and the last month a bachelor group of velvet bucks have keyed in hard on the food plot, not allow much growth to the Brassicas as I'd like. They were shedding this weekend so we will see who sticks around but there seems to be a decent crop of bucks ranging from young to nice with no giants.

Last year I I hunted a total of 3 sits up there so this season I plan to carve out a lot more time now that my work hours are under control.








































































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck Colin. 

Great pics Taunto. Looks like a couple good ones to chase.


----------



## Billy H

8 year old Grandson first day with a real compound.


----------



## dougell

Nice pictures.It didn't look like that 30 years ago up north.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> 8 year old Grandson first day with a real compound.


Very cool Billy.


----------



## nicko

7 days until the early opener. Weather is forecast to be a lot like today.....low of 48....high of 69. Looking forward to getting back in a tree


----------



## Tuna11

nicko said:


> 7 days until the early opener. Weather is forecast to be a lot like today.....low of 48....high of 69. Looking forward to getting back in a tree


Yup,
Pretty amazed with the temps! Good stuff


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> 8 year old Grandson first day with a real compound.


love seeing these Bill..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

3 afternoons ago I was shooting bow in the backyard and had sweat running down my cheek. The next afternoon I was wading around in shorts after bass in the river. This morning it was 58 degrees at 4:30am and has struggled to make 70 by this afternoon. 

Hope it holds out for the earlier September hunters but I'm not getting my hopes up with Indian summer around the corner and my season not starting till Oct 3rd.


----------



## conservewild

Mathias said:


> Lots
> View attachment 7273758


That back one has a very pretty tail


----------



## davydtune

Well these Zwickeys blued up super nice! Actually they ended up straight black which is just fine 😊


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Who's gonna win today Nick? Eagles or the Redski.....err....I mean Washington Football Team 🤪 Alot of the goings on this year are horseshit.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Who's gonna win today Nick? Eagles or the Redski.....err....I mean Washington Football Team 🤪 Alot of the goings on this year are horseshit.


Eagles are off to a good start AJ. My call before the game started was Eagles 30-21.


----------



## Gstick

Early weather predictions for 2B opener looks good !


----------



## TauntoHawk

3 taticam revels on their way to test our first introduction into cell cams 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Keep us posted


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Eagles are off to a good start AJ. My call before the game started was Eagles 30-21.


Washington's coming back!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Washington's coming back!


Ugly performance.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Ugly performance.


Not an Eagles fan, but that was hard to watch.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## full moon64

Wentz


----------



## 12-Ringer

The O-line and piss-poor play calling were both a bigger problem than Wentz...4th and 4 in your side of the 50 with a 3-point lead and an O-line that had given up 5 sacks to that point....well golly gee, I’m just happy to be here....we got Douged!!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

About a week and a half ago I was back in an archery pro shop for the first time in about 10 years. Used to be several shops nearby but they aren't in business any more, likely because there are more people like myself now who prefer to be able to work on their bow or equipment themselves and purchase what they need from the web. This particular shop, about a 30-40 minute drive away is one of the closest left. My brother in law and I walked in, a few other customers already inside, but none bothered to wear a face covering except for the 2 of us. 

After the incident my inlaw had shooting in my backyard that I mentioned previously, he dropped 165$ on more arrows, bh's and...field points. Some nice stuff in there for sure, some of it 'marked' up a bit too much imo, but I didn't find what I was looking for anyway so back to the web I went.

The "Pro" in that shop said many hunters have switched back to aluminum arrows......and I wonder how much truth their is to that.
How many of you guys still shoot aluminum arrows or switched from carbon back to aluminum for hunting? 

Main reasons I can think of with aluminum is the shafts are generally cheaper and easier to work with. Aluminum already being generally heavier makes it easier and cheaper to attain higher finished weights with as well.
In my first decade+ of archery deer hunting I never worried what my "finished" arrow weighed as long as it was suited for my bow poundage and shot where I aimed it. Shot was rather quiet, never had a string jumper and every arrow shot passed through every deer I killed with the exception of one. I never worried about this thing called FOC either...although I recently calculated it to be 9% with my current arrow. I think unless you have penetration issues due to bh choice, short draw length or lower bow poundage for examples...most of us worry about this stuff unnecessarily. 

That being said what do guys think of an arrow weighing in a bit over 500 gr's with an FOC of 14%. .


----------



## conservewild

AjPUNISHER said:


> About a week and a half ago I was back in an archery pro shop for the first time in about 10 years. Used to be several shops nearby but they aren't in business any more, likely because there are more people like myself now who prefer to be able to work on their bow or equipment themselves and purchase what they need from the web. This particular shop, about a 30-40 minute drive away is one of the closest left. My brother in law and I walked in, a few other customers already inside, but none bothered to wear a face covering except for the 2 of us.
> 
> After the incident my inlaw had shooting in my backyard that I mentioned previously, he dropped 165$ on more arrows, bh's and...field points. Some nice stuff in there for sure, some of it 'marked' up a bit too much imo, but I didn't find what I was looking for anyway so back to the web I went.
> 
> The "Pro" in that shop said many hunters have switched back to aluminum arrows......and I wonder how much truth their is to that.
> How many of you guys still shoot aluminum arrows or switched from carbon back to aluminum for hunting?
> 
> Main reasons I can think of with aluminum is the shafts are generally cheaper and easier to work with. Aluminum already being generally heavier makes it easier and cheaper to attain higher finished weights with as well.
> In my first decade+ of archery deer hunting I never worried what my "finished" arrow weighed as long as it was suited for my bow poundage and shot where I aimed it. Shot was rather quiet, never had a string jumper and every arrow shot passed through every deer I killed with the exception of one. I never worried about this thing called FOC either...although I recently calculated it to be 9% with my current arrow. I think unless you have penetration issues due to bh choice, short draw length or lower bow poundage for examples...most of us worry about this stuff unnecessarily.
> 
> That being said what do guys think of an arrow weighing in a bit over 500 gr's with an FOC of 14%. .


Aluminum are heavier but that is where any advantage leaves and even that is not an advantage a well built carbon putting weight where you need it is a much better option.


----------



## VenisonChops

Let the games begin in 2C


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> About a week and a half ago I was back in an archery pro shop for the first time in about 10 years. Used to be several shops nearby but they aren't in business any more, likely because there are more people like myself now who prefer to be able to work on their bow or equipment themselves and purchase what they need from the web. This particular shop, about a 30-40 minute drive away is one of the closest left. My brother in law and I walked in, a few other customers already inside, but none bothered to wear a face covering except for the 2 of us.
> 
> After the incident my inlaw had shooting in my backyard that I mentioned previously, he dropped 165$ on more arrows, bh's and...field points. Some nice stuff in there for sure, some of it 'marked' up a bit too much imo, but I didn't find what I was looking for anyway so back to the web I went.
> 
> The "Pro" in that shop said many hunters have switched back to aluminum arrows......and I wonder how much truth their is to that.
> How many of you guys still shoot aluminum arrows or switched from carbon back to aluminum for hunting?
> 
> Main reasons I can think of with aluminum is the shafts are generally cheaper and easier to work with. Aluminum already being generally heavier makes it easier and cheaper to attain higher finished weights with as well.
> In my first decade+ of archery deer hunting I never worried what my "finished" arrow weighed as long as it was suited for my bow poundage and shot where I aimed it. Shot was rather quiet, never had a string jumper and every arrow shot passed through every deer I killed with the exception of one. I never worried about this thing called FOC either...although I recently calculated it to be 9% with my current arrow. I think unless you have penetration issues due to bh choice, short draw length or lower bow poundage for examples...most of us worry about this stuff unnecessarily.
> 
> That being said what do guys think of an arrow weighing in a bit over 500 gr's with an FOC of 14%. .


Some guys might be going back to aluminum but I’m not one of them. I have way too many carbon arrows to even think about switching but from my recollection, aluminum arrows bent too easily for my then-erratic shooting skills.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm not one of them either. Bought a dozen new carbons that will likely last me many years so I ain't switching back anytime soon. I used to use some super thick aluminum's for shooting X's competitively at times but I switched almost entirely to carbons for everything by the early 2000's and haven't used aluminum since. Still have way more aluminum arrows laying around then I ever had in carbon's though. 

I've for sure broke a few carbon's but not near as many as aluminum's...don't recall ever bending a carbon arrow either. Aluminum's are a bit easier to tube as well


----------



## Mathias

Football 👎👎


----------



## conservewild

Mathias said:


> Football 👎👎


Did they start the pre season yet


----------



## Mathias

conservewild said:


> Did they start the pre season yet


Months ago with “peaceful” protests.


----------



## conservewild

Mathias said:


> Months ago with “peaceful” protests.


Hmm I used to be a season ticket holder for the Steelers I don’t live in Pittsburgh but still kept the seat license and gave the tickets to friends and family I sold the seat license a few season ago when they started their bull **** and have never watched a game or even pretended to pay attention. It’s been wonderful on Sundays not even considering watching a game and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Mathias

My sentiments exactly. They comprise the overwhelming majority of player positions and cry about repression, while commanding ridiculous salaries.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A guy I talked to the other day stopped watching the Chiefs Texans game when the Texans stayed in the locker room for the national anthem.

Ridiculous salaries: 

How much is Mahomes 10 year contract worth?
The *contract* is reportedly the richest *deal* in NFL history. Also, per Schefter, *Mahomes*' *10*-*year* extension is *worth* $477 million (and can reach up to $503 million) with a $141.48 million injury guarantee.


----------



## nicko

The way I look at it.....it’s not my money paying salaries....and I enjoy the game too much to let politics ruin it for me. 

I just tune out all the other noise and enjoy the games. If you want to get political about it and boycott everything you don’t agree with, you won’t buy anything the rest of your life.

Life is too short. Enjoy what you like and brings a smile to your face. And if that includes tuning out the NFL for you, then so be it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Shooting this evening for the last 45 before dark. I've shot several hundred shots in the last 3 weeks...first time using a drop away rest and first time using a d-loop. Also shooting back and forth a bit between a zero gap caliper release and a new to me truball accu-touch. I'm honestly not as accurate or as comfortable as I'd like to be just yet and I'm probably tinkering with too many new to me changes but I think i'll be ok and have almost 3 more weeks to become acclimated.

First 4 shots at 20yds








Last 4 shots at 40yds









I'm not very concerned about the chrome cable guard but I may need to give the riser a matte black coat or wrap it up camo form tape. Could be a little bright as is if the sun catches it a bit


----------



## Mathias

Feels like Autumn this morning!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Feels like Autumn this morning!


Yes it is, I’ve been park at an overload for the last 10 minutes waiting on sunlight so I could scan the area with my 10 x 50s. If the forecast holds true it will be even nicer on Saturday morning


----------



## Mathias

Going to be real nice up in 3C.
Going to fertilize my Oats Plus plot, curious to see how it’s doing since my last visit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Keep us posted, we never had any real luck with the oats. I don’t mean getting them to grow, I mean in them attracting and holding deer.


----------



## davydtune

I'm liking Saturdays forecast  I have to go pull all my cams down at camp and I have a 6 mile loop to cover and well it's not flat walking so some cooler temps will be appreciated, lol! Gonna take the saddle setup with me and climb a couple trees as well


----------



## nicko

Beautiful morning to hang a stand.


----------



## nicko

I inspected a mid 1700s property on the edge of Valley Forge yesterday. Second floor of the building had a ton of antlers with skull plates as well as full shoulder mounts… Check out the mass on this five point.

Who would pass on it and give it another year?  I know some areas in western PA would have to pass.


----------



## Gstick

Mathias said:


> My sentiments exactly. They comprise the overwhelming majority of player positions and cry about repression, while commanding ridiculous salaries.


Well said !


----------



## Mathias

I have to say Nick, we (fans) didn’t bring politics into football, THEY did!
They’re dead to me until an apology is issued.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I have to say Nick, we (fans) didn’t bring politics into football, THEY did!
> They’re dead to me until an apology is issued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they'll be dead to you for a looong time Matt. Can't see them reversing course now.


----------



## nicko

Back to hunting...... got my climbing rails and ez-hang Lonewolf hook set on the same tree I have used the past two seasons. Hoping this third season is the charm. Some branches came down/bent down in the off-season right where I set the stand but I was able to push the trash around to allow for shot clearance but good cover......probably the best cover I’ll have on this tree in 3 years.

-The first year sitting it was a bust because of the EHD outbreak
- passed on a little buck and a doe with a young one last year

Gonna have to be a slammer buck or a solo doe to pull the trigger from this stand this year as it has a finite hunting lifespan. These SGLs get a good stocking of pheasants so once the youth pheasant season begins, it’s cooked. By late season, it is practically barren. But, I’m in no rush. Still have a good amount of venison burger and steak in the freezer so it’s gotta be just right.

Saturday morning weather is looking prime in 5C. My lovely bride will accompany me on opening morning for the first time in our 23 years of marriage. Hope after this we can make it to 24.


----------



## 138104

I finished broadhead tuning tonight and was ready to declare I was ready for the season. Then I did this. Anyone have a Fast Eddie tape 18 they aren't using?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Back to hunting...... got my climbing rails and ez-hang Lonewolf hook set on the same tree I have used the past two seasons. Hoping this third season is the charm. Some branches came down/bent down in the off-season right where I set the stand but I was able to push the trash around to allow for shot clearance but good cover......probably the best cover I’ll have on this tree in 3 years.
> 
> -The first year sitting it was a bust because of the EHD outbreak
> - passed on a little buck and a doe with a young one last year
> 
> Gonna have to be a slammer buck or a solo doe to pull the trigger from this stand this year as it has a finite hunting lifespan. These SGLs get a good stocking of pheasants so once the youth pheasant season begins, it’s cooked. By late season, it is practically barren. But, I’m in no rush. Still have a good amount of venison burger and steak in the freezer so it’s gotta be just right.
> 
> Saturday morning weather is looking prime in 5C. My lovely bride will accompany me on opening morning for the first time in our 23 years of marriage. Hope after this we can make it to 24.


Something must be in the air....took 27 years for it to happen, but this weekend we had some backyard bow shooting action yo!!!!










Figures I shot so much on Friday and Saturday at the shoots that my elbow feels like it’s going to explode, but it was awesome playing coach. (No she’s not aiming at the flower pot...there’s a yellow jacket block 15 yrds away)

She has ZERO intention of killing anything but did say she might consider sitting we me on Sat, if I head out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I did see 13 this morning, two decent 8s one big 10 and the rest doe....they were moving right at light.struggling to develop a plan to get into that area before light without buggering them... and they’re moving in way after dark.

Might be a wait and see game when the corn across the street comes down?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Something must be in the air....took 27 years for it to happen, but this weekend we had some backyard bow shooting action yo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures I shot so much on Friday and Saturday at the shoots that my elbow feels like it’s going to explode, but it was awesome playing coach. (No she’s not aiming at the flower pot...there’s a yellow jacket block 15 yrds away)
> 
> She has ZERO intention of killing anything but did say she might consider sitting we me on Sat, if I head out.


Great minds think alike.  I have no delusions of this becoming a regular thing. Just happy she’s willing to come out and sit with me and watch the woods come alive on opening day. It’s too great of a day not to share with somebody.


----------



## Straw

Perry I have a tape for you. PM me your address and I will get it out to you


----------



## 138104

Straw said:


> Perry I have a tape for you. PM me your address and I will get it out to you


Thank you!


----------



## vonfoust

Must be a thing. First time in almost 23 years of marriage. Don't think I can get her to go sit in a stand though.


----------



## Matt Musto

Is this a shooter?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Needs another year minimum...


----------



## KylePA

Matt Musto said:


> Is this a shooter?
> View attachment 7276992


Love the character, would love to see a hero shot with him outa velvet.


----------



## Matt Musto

KylePA said:


> Love the character, would love to see a hero shot with him outa velvet.


I already killed a thirteen pointer so I will pass on this one, even though he has close to 40 more inches of bone. I have some pics out of velvet but I will be praying he comes by Saturday and I can keep it together.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Needs another year minimum...


I have more mature shooters within a mile of this spot than I can even remember. Two bucks over 150 an old warrior that won't score much at all and 4 eight pointers over pope and young minimum that I believe are at least 4 years old. Hopefully it's a good year. How are things looking down your way Joe?


----------



## yetihunter1

My wife would shoot with me before we had kids but need to get her back in the practice. Once our youngest can sit up on his own we will have him in the pack and out at the 3d shoots.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Can’t wait for the season to start here in north central pa! I enjoy this thread every year too....fun to follow


----------



## 12-Ringer

uuuggghhhhh…...perils of public land...haven't posted much about it, just some bits and pieces, here and there, but have been keeping tabs on small herd, literally since December...never a sign of another human anywhere around, which to be fair has been surprising...have two cams in, pulled both last week, with nothing much to mention with has left me scratching my head as I've been watching from a distance (about a mile) and I was sure my cams would capture them entering or leaving the woodlot....anyway, just getting in the door now and couldn't be more bummed. At my usual spot and I see the white flag salute charging out of the creek draw, the spotting scope is up and about 5-minutes after the deer bound into the corn across the street, a camo-clad figure appears on the edge. I zipped around, parked and huffed it to the spot to meet this infiltrator of my ultra-secret spot that I have been cultivating for 10-months. A guy in is early 30s introduces himself and says he's new to the area and was thinking about hanging a stand nearby and wanted to check out this spot as he drives past it everyday on the way home....like I said....uuuggghhhhhh…..


----------



## nicko

That sucks Joe. The unfortunate perils of hunting public land in SE PA.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Is this a shooter?
> View attachment 7276992




Good looking deer Matt. Looking forward to seeing your hero pics with one of your top targets.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> uuuggghhhhh…...perils of public land...haven't posted much about it, just some bits and pieces, here and there, but have been keeping tabs on small herd, literally since December...never a sign of another human anywhere around, which to be fair has been surprising...have two cams in, pulled both last week, with nothing much to mention with has left me scratching my head as I've been watching from a distance (about a mile) and I was sure my cams would capture them entering or leaving the woodlot....anyway, just getting in the door now and couldn't be more bummed. At my usual spot and I see the white flag salute charging out of the creek draw, the spotting scope is up and about 5-minutes after the deer bound into the corn across the street, a camo-clad figure appears on the edge. I zipped around, parked and huffed it to the spot to meet this infiltrator of my ultra-secret spot that I have been cultivating for 10-months. A guy in is early 30s introduces himself and says he's new to the area and was thinking about hanging a stand nearby and wanted to check out this spot as he drives past it everyday on the way home....like I said....uuuggghhhhhh…..


Damn sorry Joe...while it sucks I couldn't be too upset seeing as it was public and he was new to the area. Minus his hunting in the spot you have been watching for months it seems from your (brief) description of the interaction was more on the pleasant side than the horrors we hear on public. Maybe you can work with him in the spot? Or offer to help hang a stand with him so you know where he will be and accessing and can set up to take advantage of that? Hope it works out for you and that spot doesn't get too buggered up.


----------



## rogersb

I scouted a couple hundred acres of public yesterday. I knew it was a swamp but I had no idea it was going to be the thickest property I have ever walked through. So thick and there was hardly any sign. Some places I was almost crawling under the brush. Very few deer trails and what was there was not promising. At least I got to cross it off my list.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Damn sorry Joe...while it sucks I couldn't be too upset seeing as it was public and he was new to the area. Minus his hunting in the spot you have been watching for months it seems from your (brief) description of the interaction was more on the pleasant side than the horrors we hear on public. Maybe you can work with him in the spot? Or offer to help hang a stand with him so you know where he will be and accessing and can set up to take advantage of that? Hope it works out for you and that spot doesn't get too buggered up.


Definitely not a bad exchange, seems like a nice guy and its his first year bowhunting, so he was eager to chat...everyone knows what that's like when a couple of hunters get together. We exchanged numbers and he's already texted me twice. We're meeting this afternoon to scout a few other areas in MCSP and FCSP, that are actually closer to his home than spot where we met. I've killed deer in both of the other spots and he'll be stoked just to see a deer from stand. I am confident I can set him up on a few hidden crab apples that I found in FCSP where he will see some deer and I've never seen a hunter back there.

I guess I was just bummed knowing all of the precautions I have been taking since the winter to help that small group with that one great 11-point stay undisturbed and this guy is walking around three days before the opener. I know its public, but doesn't make it feel any less crappy and tear a little at the anticipation/motivation to get in there.....I've said it a few times already, short of going in SUPER early (2- hours) while they are still across the road, I am not sure how I can get on this group. Anyone with any experince hutnng suburbia knows its a completely different game, not saying its easier/harder, but different for sure....terrain features are replaced with fence-lines and shopping centers. Bump a deer from a small 20-30 acre spot once and they may never be back, instead their living in the neighbor's backyard, feasting on azaleas.


----------



## vonfoust

rogersb said:


> I scouted a couple hundred acres of public yesterday. I knew it was a swamp but I had no idea it was going to be the thickest property I have ever walked through. So thick and there was hardly any sign. Some places I was almost crawling under the brush. Very few deer trails and what was there was not promising. At least I got to cross it off my list.


Check it again later on. If it's that thick there might be deer, and deer sign showing up once seasons begin opening and pressure starts mounting.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Definitely not a bad exchange, seems like a nice guy and its his first year bowhunting, so he was eager to chat...everyone knows what that's like when a couple of hunters get together. We exchanged numbers and he's already texted me twice. We're meeting this afternoon to scout a few other areas in MCSP and FCSP, that are actually closer to his home than spot where we met. I've killed deer in both of the other spots and he'll be stoked just to see a deer from stand. I am confident I can set him up on a few hidden crab apples that I found in FCSP where he will see some deer and I've never seen a hunter back there.
> 
> I guess I was just bummed knowing all of the precautions I have been taking since the winter to help that small group stay undisturbed and this guy is walking around three days before the opener. I know its public, but doesn't make it feel any less crappy and tear a little at the anticipation/motivation to get in there.....I've said it a few times already, short of going in around SUPER early while they are still across the road, I am not sure how I can get on this group. Anyone with any experince hutnng suburbia knows its a completely different game, not saying its easier/harder, but different for sure....terrain features are replaced with fence-lines and shopping centers. Bump a deer from a small 20-30 acre spot once and they may never be back, instead their living in the neighbor's backyard, feasting on azaleas.


I agree it stinks, we hunt some similar areas and understand how tough it can be with limited access points due to property boundaries and such. I don't think your spot will be totally boogered as deer down here get bumped all the time. Just yesterday I was hiking a very popular trail and had 4 bucks, all shooters, just chilling 30 yds off the side. I tried to swing around them to get a pic and they walked off so I continued my hike. On the way back all 4 were back in the exact spot bedded up again. I let them lay that time but in your situation I think you still have a good chance that those deer will still be there.

That's a pretty stand up thing you are doing too for him, showing him around when he is new to the game. You did it for me too and I appreciated it and I bet he will as much as I did.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I agree it stinks, we hunt some similar areas and understand how tough it can be with limited access points due to property boundaries and such. I don't think your spot will be totally boogered as deer down here get bumped all the time. Just yesterday I was hiking a very popular trail and had 4 bucks, all shooters, just chilling 30 yds off the side. I tried to swing around them to get a pic and they walked off so I continued my hike. On the way back all 4 were back in the exact spot bedded up again. I let them lay that time but in your situation I think you still have a good chance that those deer will still be there.
> 
> That's a pretty stand up thing you are doing too for him, showing him around when he is new to the game. You did it for me too and I appreciated it and I bet he will as much as I did.


Thanks Matt, I think I still owe you a cheese steak....to be honest, I really do believe its the only way things will get better in our area...way too much STAY OFF MY 1/2 acre around here that often leads to high levels of tension, anxiety, anger, even violence....its not worth it...

Late last week I went to visit a special area that I keep in tact except for maybe 4-6 days during the rut IF the rut is right. Its public ground but in alomst 25 years hutning it, I can count on one hadn the number of other folks I've had get in there. I have been keeping pretty decent journal/notes for the past 7 years and between my cousin and I we've only hunted the two stands we have in this small area 18 times over that period s...we've taken 6 buck from this spot; smallest 110"- largest 128"...that's a buck every three sits. 

Anyway, new landowners moved in across the creek and planted a food plant on the pipeline and posted the creek bottom (which they do not own). I noticed the posted signs as soon as I pulled up, called the number that they left on the sigh and within 30-mins two brothers show-up on a quad, the oldest 24, the youngest 18. The conversation started off cordial enough, until the older brother said, "well you certainly seem like a nice enough guy, but we're not allowing any hunters on the property this year." I politely informed them that they did not own any of the wooded area posted and offered to share with the the county maps that I keep in my pack, as well as, the OnX digital media on my phone. 

The next few moments weren't exactly calm, but the message was clear; I, along with my cousin and any other hunter who takes 2-mins to do some research will be hunting, whenever, and wherever we want in this area. Believe it or not, they called their Dad....the sad part about that is that he was only a few years older than me. He showed up and certainly brought a level of reason-ability to his boys. 

This what I said as I left them, "Hey guys, I get it, you moved in to a house with tons of public land out back and it you can clearly see you've worked hard putting these plots in on the pipeline, but when you openly claim land that doesn't belong to you with those hideous yellow signs, not only you becoming a bit part of the problem that divides hunters in this area, you are setting the stage for what could be a terrible confrontation. I'm not sure if I'll be in here or not, but if I come in I don't have to let you know I'm coming, park where you want and tell you where I am (all actions they asked for). It's public land and I am respectable hunter, I won't set up on top of you and I would expect the same."

The dad shook my hand as his boys tore off on the ATV. At what point did 24 year old men have to start calling their daddy?

Just crazy, I'll always complain about the issues, because I believe that I have earned the right to do so, by always trying to do the right thing. It just boggles my mind what people do and how frustrated, angry and upset they get when you call them on it with a simple question; "why did you do that, it's wrong"?

My cousin stopped by yesterday and just texted me that the signs are down!

Matt, I am glad to hear you're paying it forward, anyone spending some time with you will be better for it. I'll be keeping an eye for your posts as am an anxious to hear how a Yeti fairs in a saddle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

checked the card I pulled yesterday....one small guy..a couple of angles make him look bigger than he is...he's an 8 because of the small crab claw on his right side...decent body size..


----------



## dougell

I couldn't even imagine having to deal with any of that.If I see someone is moving into an area I hunt,I concede the spot to them and just hunt somewhere else.In this part of the state,you can't even scratch the surface of what's available to hunt.I do take a couple doe from a huge private residential community most years.Two hundred people hunt about 3k acres but the vast majority are concentrated in areas where I wouldn't even waste my time.It's been years since I've actually seen a hunter in the woods while I was hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, I am blessed in that I do get to experience some of that same phenomenon at our place in Potter County. I don’t hunt there much because of the distance but when I do go up there I rarely see anyone except for during the turkey season when people are the most mobile it seems.


----------



## nicko

About the only "hunters" I see when I hunt our place in Potter are tooling around in their trucks or ATVs.


----------



## Billy H

Hunting Southeast Pa public land is like fishing a good bass lake. There are NO secret spots. None. No matter how slick you think your being somebody has recently been there , Is there , or will be there. Sometimes you need to think outside of the box. A friend of mine has a pile of pictures of a good buck . Near the river. He will access the area via boat and let the walkers push deer to him. Seems like a good plan. Anxious to see if another has the same idea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slick idea...I know a guy on Marsh Creek that uses a kayak...tipped it last year trying to bring out his stand, gear, and a big doe...funny story


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Hunting Southeast Pa public land is like fishing a good bass lake. There are NO secret spots. None. No matter how slick you think your being somebody has recently been there , Is there , or will be there. Sometimes you need to think outside of the box. A friend of mine has a pile of pictures of a good buck . Near the river. He will access the area via boat and let the walkers push deer to him. Seems like a good plan. Anxious to see if another has the same idea.


Pope?


----------



## nicko

Down by the river huh? Better look out for this guy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hahaha...


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Down by the river huh? Better look out for this guy.


We need more of his motivational speaking and less of this person's.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Hunting Southeast Pa public land is like fishing a good bass lake. There are NO secret spots. None. No matter how slick you think your being somebody has recently been there , Is there , or will be there. Sometimes you need to think outside of the box. A friend of mine has a pile of pictures of a good buck . Near the river. He will access the area via boat and let the walkers push deer to him. Seems like a good plan. Anxious to see if another has the same idea.


I do that in spots down here in SEPA but I am not the damp individual Joe is talking about haha.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> We need more of his motivational speaking and less of this person's.


WTH is that?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> WTH is that?


It's teaching kids to twerk.


----------



## Mathias

Unreal Perry, what a shambles this country has become.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't forget.....


----------



## dougell

Yeah,I wouldn't deal with any of that very well.It would probably make me not want to hunt.I've lost places and have had plenty of places dry up for a variety of reasons but it just forces me to hunt somewhere else,which is never a problem.To me,most of the fun is in the preparation and adventure of finding new places to hunt.It's a lot more fun when you don't have to deal with other people and small chunks of land.


----------



## nicko

Waited a while to do this but just checked broadhead flight and no tuning needed. Slicks are flying like darts so now it’s just washing clothes and getting my pack in order.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve seen that pack are you sure you’re going to be done by Saturday


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I’ve seen that pack are you sure you’re going to be done by Saturday




It's only on my trips up to Potter that I overdo it. Sometimes I feel like I'm going on Noah's ark cuz I seem to bring two of everything.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Pope?


No not Bob. He sold his house and his land and moved out of state.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> No not Bob. He sold his house and his land and moved out of state.


Hopefully he moved to a state with big bucks!


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> Check it again later on. If it's that thick there might be deer, and deer sign showing up once seasons begin opening and pressure starts mounting.


This...some of my best buck spots are void of sign


----------



## andymick32

Getting fired up for the season with the recent cool weather. Of course I’m way behind. I still have the majority of my stands to hang and haven’t gotten to shoot enough. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Mr. October

I normally don't bother with some of the early season days when it is summer-like. But temps are predicted in the mid-40s tomorrow. I'll be out for a bit!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting interaction yesterday, on the way home I stopped in Carmine's in Eagle to pick-up one of their famous tomato pies to take home for a surprise dinner for the family. There were two tables of 3-guys each, I am guess mid30s-mid40s, all camo clad with sterotypical bone collector, Hoyt, PSE gear My pie wasn't done so as I was waiting I couldn't help but overhear some plans for scouting today and hunting tomorrow. As I am standing there waiting a buddy from the office stops in to pick up his own order and asks me if I will be out on Saturday, I guess he said it loud enough for some members of the party to hear. He leaves and one of the guys asks me if I archery hunt locally, to which I reply sure a little. They proceed to tell my that they traveled down from the Poconos to hunt Saturday, Monday and Tuesday morning. They are staying at the Clarion Hotel in Exton and have been heavily scouting Marsh Creek.

I guess it makes sense, they can get a 2-week jump on things...just the first time I've personally experienced it. Seemed like decent enough guys, gave them the names of a few processors in the area, wished them luck and went on my way.


----------



## dougell

Sounds like you guys are starting to get what we used to get.You'll have to come up with a nickname for the guys up north.Flatlander is already taken lol.My one buddy who I hunt with most weekends goes to the annual UBP 5C hunt and bugs me to go every year.For some reason it just doesn't appeal to me.My predatory instincts are still a couple of weeks from kicking in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Sounds like you guys are starting to get what we used to get.You'll have to come up with a nickname for the guys up north.Flatlander is already taken lol.My one buddy who I hunt with most weekends goes to the annual UBP 5C hunt and bugs me to go every year.For some reason it just doesn't appeal to me.My predatory instincts are still a couple of weeks from kicking in.


That is a cool event to attend...you can help out a lot of folks there...I was a regular many years ago, sat with a kid and his dad when the kid shot his first deer with a bow...it was pretty cool. They can always use good volunteers to help with their hunts.


----------



## Mathias

It’s dry, need some rain to get these going.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NIce little crowd you've got there....remind me again of the WMU?


----------



## Mathias

3C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone getting out tomorrow....looks like it's going to be a great day to be out.


----------



## Mathias

Blurry but looks like nice coloration


----------



## 12-Ringer

that's slick right there....make a great pelt/mount....


----------



## nicko

Sounds like the northern tier folks have heard long enough about a deer behind every tree down here. 

I think it's cool that there are guys up north who actually want to make the trip to hunt down here. Different for sure.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> It’s dry, need some rain to get these going.



Matt, any Tennessee trips planned this year?


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting interaction yesterday, on the way home I stopped in Carmine's in Eagle to pick-up one of their famous tomato pies to take home for a surprise dinner for the family. There were two tables of 3-guys each, I am guess mid30s-mid40s, all camo clad with sterotypical bone collector, Hoyt, PSE gear My pie wasn't done so as I was waiting I couldn't help but overhear some plans for scouting today and hunting tomorrow. As I am standing there waiting a buddy from the office stops in to pick up his own order and asks me if I will be out on Saturday, I guess he said it loud enough for some members of the party to hear. He leaves and one of the guys asks me if I archery hunt locally, to which I reply sure a little. They proceed to tell my that they traveled down from the Poconos to hunt Saturday, Monday and Tuesday morning. They are staying at the Clarion Hotel in Exton and have been heavily scouting Marsh Creek.
> 
> I guess it makes sense, they can get a 2-week jump on things...just the first time I've personally experienced it. Seemed like decent enough guys, gave them the names of a few processors in the area, wished them luck and went on my way.


I never heard of guys going “down state” haha. I can’t blame them though, it would probably be a fun trip with a few buddies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Some more fishing in the river yesterday afternoon. 37 bass, a shiner and a 27" channel cat caught in about 4hrs...water temp definitely starting to drop with the cooler nights and days. 
Usually get hit by a cat at least once every summer/fall on a crankbait or grub but this one took a joe's flies super striker as did everything else i caught.
Little nippy in the low 70's yesterday with very little to no sun but I wasn't the only one wading in shorts. Saw one other guy wading, a boat of 2 fellas and finished my outing shortly after watching 2 doe and 2 very small fawns mill all around...literally under one of my treestands. Usually see a bald eagle or 2 but not on this trip.

Good luck to those at it tomorrow! No hunting for me yet but might go fishing again after it warms up a bit.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like a great day on the water AJ. Any size to the bass (smallies I assume)?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, any Tennessee trips planned this year?


yes, November, not sure of dates off top of my head. Later than last couple trips.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Sounds like you guys are starting to get what we used to get.You'll have to come up with a nickname for the guys up north.Flatlander is already taken lol.


HILLbilly?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Looks like your morning should be pretty active tomorrow Matt.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Sounds like a great day on the water AJ. Any size to the bass (smallies I assume)?


yes to smallies. Was another memorable trip to the river as it often is. Would have liked to have had a pic of that cat on the spinner but was a bit much to try'n handle in nearly waist deep water with my cam still in my pack on my back. Took around 5-6 minutes to get it in and was hoping my 6lb line would hold up.

Got too busy and didn't fish for an almost 2 month stretch since mid July. At that time I was up to 8 outings and during the last few I was catching bass mostly in the 12-18" range. Can't say the same so far for the 2 trips this month since then...loads of bass in the 5-10" range.

Had a really nice one hit yesterday I'd estimate in the 18" range, but it was never really hooked and after a brief look at the surface it was gone. Managed to catch a few keepers though and kept/cleaned a couple for an elderly friend...she was making plans to have one today with broccoli and fried taters the minute she saw them.


----------



## Mathias

Last trip up, we had the a/c on.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Last trip up, we had the a/c on.
> View attachment 7278218


 Was 39 * when I climbed into the tree this morning in montco. I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't cold. Wasn't dressed for it and not used to the temps. Did see 4 doe but they busted me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three buddies all scored doe this morning...2 in Marsh Creek and one in NJ


----------



## Mathias

Would have been a beautiful morning up here temperature wise. Glassing my plots from the porch early there were no deer in them, last evening they were loaded.
Looking forward to my first sit, really hopeful to stick a ‘yote this year, lots on camera.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt!


----------



## Tuna11

What an opener. Can’t wait to get at it this afternoon


----------



## nicko

Beautiful morning. A little chill but it beats battling humidity and bugs.

The Mrs. and I parked ourselves on the ground beneath one of my stands. About 45 minutes after sunrise, I got up just to check the area for sign and there was none. No droppings or scuffled leaves and the acorns on the ground appear rotted. Looks like a bad acorn crop on this mountain this year.

Saw nothing but will look to get in an evening hunt.


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck to you boys whose season is in. I was out scouting and checking cams this morn....beautiful morning!! 
My cams have been absolutely dead of nice bucks for over a month. Hopefully some transition in soon. Few goods in July, haven’t seen since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Good luck...2 weeks for me...I'm ready...Stay safe buckle up...


----------



## ianb1116

Sitting in the stand currently. Had three big bucks and a handful of does come through early this morning, ‘round 7am. 50 yards out through some twigs. All three bucks were shooters. Hopefully they swing by a little closer next time!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## nicko

2nd shift reporting for duty.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick.
Wife and I took a Ranger ride around ’the block’ little while ago. Saw 50+ deer out feeding.


----------



## nicko

Beautiful evening but deer did not cooperate. Afternoon sit was in a new area of public land and looks to have potential.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another doe fell this evening in the park, not to me though. My cousin's buddy shot a big doe.

Haven't heard about any decent buck falling, sure was a beautiful day. I'll be the first to start....going to be equally as nice tomorrow, but.......🤐.


----------



## KylePA

Was out for the pm shift with my brother. First time in my new saddle. Really liked it. Typical 2020 first time ever on this piece I have been skunked. Ended up seeing a few different foxes and a house cat. My brother who was 150 yards away saw 9 slick heads with the only ones coming in range 2 fawns with no momma.

On the plus side there were zero bugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

All the doe I seen only have one fawn,,,,,weird


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Haven't heard about any decent buck falling, sure was a beautiful day. I'll be the first to start....going to be equally as nice tomorrow, but.......🤐.


A buddy of mine stopped over yesterday . On his way over he saw a guy and his kids dragging a good buck across a church yard. Good area over there, all private. From what he saw it looked to be around 140”.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice!


----------



## nicko

Frosty Sunday morn.


----------



## Mathias

A friend killed a 22.5” inside 8 yesterday. Well deserved as he puts a lot of effort into his scouting/hunting.


----------



## 138104

Wow, that is wide! Do you have any pics you can post?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## AjPUNISHER

37° here this morning at 6am...saw a nice 8pt and 2 boats at the river. Chilly breeze, one of those mornings you can't wait for the sun to rise up over the trees! 17 bass in about 3hrs including these 2 slabs that were released. Saw a guy handmowing his yard on the way home in shorts & a T-shirt...and I thought I was nuts!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your friend Mathias!


----------



## Mathias

Better view, he’s a 9. Stud of a buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Nice buck tell your friend congrats Matt,,,Aj nice Smalleys


----------



## nicko

One heck of an opening day buck.

Nice small mouths AJ.


----------



## Mathias

SE Pa members. Need a new processor that doesn’t give you “batch” meat.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can’t say I know of any up close to you that do it with any regularity, but if you want to travel to Delco...Bill’s team at Stuff-it gets you your meat


(610) 558-3508


----------



## Tuna11

Mathias said:


> SE Pa members. Need a new processor that doesn’t give you “batch” meat.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure where your at but lehigh valley meats and frigid freeze.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> SE Pa members. Need a new processor that doesn’t give you “batch” meat.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frank Sperra in Spring City.


----------



## noclueo2

Not sure where you are at but kasak kuts in gardenville had never done me wrong.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

That's a nice buck! 

Well pulled my cams at camp and had a ton of pics and excitedly got a good number of black bears in a new area, I mean enough pics to go put some serious time in way back there once bear opens 😉 Unfortunately my big buck honey hole on that mountain has become horse riding central, lol!. Now they are allowed to be there and one of the trails isn't far from me but some folks, it's all on the camera, decided to re route the trail right through that little opening and right under my stand, lol! I mean the deer are used to them and they will be long gone by the time I'm hunting there but absolutely no bucks of any maturity at all ........usually have 3 to 6 of them on this cam every year. Also have never gotten so many yote pics.......100s


----------



## davydtune

Also been working on round 3  First 2 where strikes but the 3rd may be the charm 😊 Hickory self bow this time.......pulls 45 lbs at my 26"......draws like butter. Kept it very simple and she's stained and now ready for 5/6 coats of True Oil then a wax job. After that a grip wrap and rug/plate rest and she'll be ready to hunt


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> SE Pa members. Need a new processor that doesn’t give you “batch” meat.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Place in Point Pleasant on Ferry road. Glen promises that he uses only your meat, no batch. Ely's in Newtown batches some items like Hot dogs and slimmies and notes on their menu which items are batched. Kasak Cuts does batch your meat.


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a great opening day, morning and evening sits. Passed four bucks and saw 4 does that I could not get a shot at. Came to full draw on two for practice, an nice 2.5 year old 8 and a 5 pointer. My target did not show. My last pic of him was Sept 7 at 9:45 AM, hard horned. Great weather for an opener!


----------



## 138104

Buddy of mine killed a doe in 5C this morning. Pretty jealous of you guys who get a 2 week head start!


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for the replies, I’ve used a few of them.

12 does this morning, 5 out range, last 7 at 14 yards at a slow jog. Drew back hoping for a pause in one of my lanes but no go. I don’t shoot at moving deer, regardless of the pace.
Homeowner told me a big buck, maybe my multi-year quest here was in yard with a doe yesterday afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Thanks for the replies, I’ve used a few of them.
> 
> 12 does this morning, 5 out range, last 7 at 14 yards at a slow jog. Drew back hoping for a pause in one of my lanes but no go. I don’t shoot at moving deer, regardless of the pace.
> Homeowner told me a big buck, maybe my multi-year quest here was in yard with a doe yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you get him this year. What bow did you settle on for the season?


----------



## Mathias

Mach 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Little late but had a great first sit of the year, first sit in the saddle. Got in super early because I was nervous i wanted to take my time setting up for my first dark climb of the year. Set up an hour before first light on top of a ridge and next to known bedding. Climbed up and enjoyed the comfort of the saddle for that hour in the dark. At 6:50am I hear steps coming up the ridge directly down wind and out pops a doe. She was in a group of atleast three, hard to tell with how thick, and she knew someone was up top but kept coming. After several head bobs she went behind a bush, I came to full draw and let her have it when she came out the other side. Watched her run 60yds and fall over. Sat for an hour and saw another doe and 2 fawns come from the other side of the ridge and then a raccoon contemplating climbing my tree. Was a great opening morning and a great start to the season!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting interaction yesterday, on the way home I stopped in Carmine's in Eagle to pick-up one of their famous tomato pies to take home for a surprise dinner for the family. There were two tables of 3-guys each, I am guess mid30s-mid40s, all camo clad with sterotypical bone collector, Hoyt, PSE gear My pie wasn't done so as I was waiting I couldn't help but overhear some plans for scouting today and hunting tomorrow. As I am standing there waiting a buddy from the office stops in to pick up his own order and asks me if I will be out on Saturday, I guess he said it loud enough for some members of the party to hear. He leaves and one of the guys asks me if I archery hunt locally, to which I reply sure a little. They proceed to tell my that they traveled down from the Poconos to hunt Saturday, Monday and Tuesday morning. They are staying at the Clarion Hotel in Exton and have been heavily scouting Marsh Creek.
> 
> I guess it makes sense, they can get a 2-week jump on things...just the first time I've personally experienced it. Seemed like decent enough guys, gave them the names of a few processors in the area, wished them luck and went on my way.


I encountered this at evansburg last year. Was climbing out of my tree on opening day and realized I forgot to pack my headlamp. Saw a headlamp bobbing through the woods in my general direction and whistled him over and asked if he could light me up so I could get out of my tree (I hang and hunt each time so I take out my stand and sticks for everyhunt). He was nice and let me borrow his light and then walked out with me. He had come down to 5D to hunt the early season as well with a buddy from upstate and picked this spot map scouting the day before. I wished him good luck and hunted other spots the rest of the early season to give them their best chance there. Had heard of people doing it but that was the first time I met someone who came down to hunt with the crowds haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The guy I mentioned last week, who was new to the area, shot a doe in the Marsh Creek State Park this morning...he called and said he went in yesterday to hang a stand in a tree that we picked out when I took him over there last week. Even though he knows he isn't supposed to have a stand up over night, he didn't want to hang the stand in the dark this morning and thought he could get away with hanging one last night. Was in 40-mins before light, shot her 30-mins after light, tracked for 100 yards. He's pretty stoked!!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> The guy I mentioned last week, who was new to the area, shot a doe in the Marsh Creek State Park this morning...he called and said he went in yesterday to hang a stand in a tree that we picked out when I took him over there last week. Even though he knows he isn't supposed to have a stand up over night, he didn't want to hang the stand in the dark this morning and thought he could get away with hanging one last night. Was in 40-mins before light, shot her 30-mins after light, tracked for 100 yards. He's pretty stoked!!


That's awesome, congrats to him!!


----------



## BMK123

Mathias said:


> SE Pa members. Need a new processor that doesn’t give you “batch” meat.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How far South East are you? Stuff It Taxidermy in Aston, PA are great.


----------



## BMK123

12-Ringer said:


> I can’t say I know of any up close to you that do it with any regularity, but if you want to travel to Delco...Bill’s team at Stuff-it gets you your meat
> 
> 
> (610) 558-3508


You beat me to it! Taxidermy is amazing as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> That's awesome, congrats to him!!


It's his first with a bow...sounds like he's hooked. All the processor info on this thread was timely....said he reached to Frank Spera (610) 495-6587 and even though they were closed, someone "hooked him up"....don't know exactly what that means. I've never used him, doesn't anyone know if he is a HSH participant?


----------



## 12-Ringer

BMK123 said:


> You beat me to it! Taxidermy is amazing as well.


Bill's a good guy, pretty much has the local market cornered...in SE Delco...his new studio is very nice, really showcases his work.


----------



## Mathias

BMK123 said:


> You beat me to it! Taxidermy is amazing as well.


So they process and do taxidermy work?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> It's his first with a bow...sounds like he's hooked. All the processor info on this thread was timely....said he reached to Frank Spera (610) 495-6587 and even though they were closed, someone "hooked him up"....don't know exactly what that means. I've never used him, doesn't anyone know if he is a HSH participant?


Frank will give you his cell # and from my experience will let you drop a deer off a as long as he is around. He lives right next to his shop.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Yeti!!! Early restocking of the freezer. Good to hear the saddle is working for you.


----------



## BMK123

Mathias said:


> So they process and do taxidermy work?


Yes, they do. I had my buck processed and mounted there last year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> So they process and do taxidermy work?


Yes...









Home_Page


Check out http://stuffit-taxidermy.com! Home_Page



www.stuffit-taxidermy.com





He has a great team, pretty awesome system...they don't even need to be present if you're dropping off a deer. He participates in the HSH program too, so it you're donating your deer, you just drop off your properly tagged deer, fill out the donation form and you're done, nobody even has to be there (although there is almost always someone there). Bill Pascal is the owner and a pretty good guy. Its about 10-mins from my house. He has done my last 4 whitetails.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home_Page
> 
> 
> Check out http://stuffit-taxidermy.com! Home_Page
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuffit-taxidermy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a great team, pretty awesome system...they don't even need to be present if you're dropping off a deer. He participates in the HSH program too, so it you're donating your deer, you just drop off your properly tagged deer, fill out the donation form and you're done, nobody even has to be there (although there is almost always someone there). Bill Pascal is the owner and a pretty good guy. Its about 10-mins from my house. He has done my last 4 whitetails.


Sounds like a very good system, and a great business concept, catching it all from A to Z. Also good to hear there are some folks left that actually care about a customer vs a sale.


----------



## nicko

Baby needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## full moon64

Yeti congrats.....
*12-Ringer its great helping someone......I'm like you...
Wish i can find a younger hunter motivated too hunt some deer with me on Mountain,,,I need too go deeper..2 hunters would be better and safer..I would help him out equipment wise too..Show him how too scout etc,,...Tuff too find ..non smoker and non drinker..*
·


----------



## nicko

Two does 100 yards off coming very slowly in my direction… Shooting liight will be gone well before they could ever make it up here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wave at them and climb down now before it’s too dark to do so safely [emoji12]


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Wave at them and climb down now before it’s too dark to do so safely [emoji12]


Getting down was the easy part. Getting out of the hedgerow was the hazard. Got a stiff thorn in the side of my head that felt like it hit my brain stem followed by his little protege’ in the opposing side of my nose. Muther ####!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn dude...be careful you have some time to spend in Potter...


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Getting down was the easy part. Getting out of the hedgerow was the hazard. Got a stiff thorn in the side of my head that felt like it hit my brain stem followed by his little protege’ in the opposing side of my nose. Muther ####!!!!


Where in the hell are you hunting? Lol!


----------



## Mathias

Sat same property this afternoon.
Passed on this guy, he’s a respectable 8. Photo shot when he was about 40 yards beyond my stand 
Wound up covered in deer which made getting down delayed...which turned out to be a good thing. 
Pretty sure I saw the target buck about 60 yards off near the creek along with a couple others and some does.
Seemed like a continuation of last season.
Have to say, I love that property, and a beautiful day afield.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll tell you this...when we go to KS, those locust thorns are NO JOKE, I’ve had to help change farm truck tires because of those things! They’d easily take an eye out


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Matt...


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Where in the hell are you hunting? Lol!


French creek game lands but I set my stand in a tree that is in a hedgerow. Reminds me when I did a lot of small game hunting with college friends. None of us had a dog and the only way to get rabbits moving was to take turns getting into the thick dense stuff. Regularly pulled thorns out of your legs that got past the brush pants. Small puncture wounds came with the territory.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was a great night Matt.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Yeti.

I'd rather been in the woods and seen nothing then how my day went today. I woke up to hearing ALOT of water flowing...in the bathroom? Copper pipe below the shut off valve came loose somehow and water was all over the bathroom floor and the carpet in the hallway. I jammed the pipe back in and got a nice cold shower in the process, grabbed some shoes and hustled to the basement to turn the water off. Bathroom is on the second floor...water was coming down through the dining room under the bathroom and then into the basement below that like a torrential downpour and had been doing so for a good 15-20 minutes. Yeah...today sucked a little!


----------



## nicko

Ooofff!! The sound of water flowing where it should not be in your house is a terrible sound.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Ooofff!! The sound of water flowing where it should not be in your house is a terrible sound.


Uh oh.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sat same property this afternoon.
> Passed on this guy, he’s a respectable 8. Photo shot when he was about 40 yards beyond my stand
> Wound up covered in deer which made getting down delayed...which turned out to be a good thing.
> Pretty sure I saw the target buck about 60 yards off near the creek along with a couple others and some does.
> Seemed like a continuation of last season.
> Have to say, I love that property, and a beautiful day afield.
> View attachment 7279567


Coming off a 2 year dry streak ( last year no fault of my own) I'd a been mighty tempted to drop that buck. Sounds like you have a nice spot over there.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> French creek game lands but I set my stand in a tree that is in a hedgerow. Reminds me when I did a lot of small game hunting with college friends. None of us had a dog and the only way to get rabbits moving was to take turns getting into the thick dense stuff. Regularly pulled thorns out of your legs that got past the brush pants. Small puncture wounds came with the territory.


College?? I still do that now at 36!!


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> College?? I still do that now at 36!!


By 46 you'll realize that is what dogs are for.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> By 46 you'll realize that is what dogs are for.


What can I say....im a glutton for punishment. That and my beagle is part throw pillow, so she doesn't leave the couch much per my wifes wishes....


----------



## dougell

One thing is for sure,you fellas that get an early start finally got some good weather for a change.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> One thing is for sure,you fellas that get an early start finally got some good weather for a change.


I bought a new Thermacell and haven't had to use it yet. It's been cool enough that bugs have not been an issue.


----------



## 138104

Non-hunting topic. Has anyone used a GoPro or camcorder to livestream? If so, did it work well? I am trying to find a way to livestream my son's soccer matches since only 2 family members can attend. Hopefully, this nonsense will end soon, but until then, trying to find some options.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Non-hunting topic. Has anyone used a GoPro or camcorder to livestream? If so, did it work well? I am trying to find a way to livestream my son's soccer matches since only 2 family members can attend. Hopefully, this nonsense will end soon, but until then, trying to find some options.


Facebook live?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some phones work much better than a GoPro or cam as the data signal runs straight...check out periscope ... pretty intuitive...I was going to add it to my annual KS thread but signal on the farm isn’t consistent. That’s usually the deal breaker when trying to live stream


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Facebook live?


Yeah, more than likely since you need 1,000 subscribers for YouTube.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Some phones work much better than a GoPro or cam as the data signal runs straight...check out periscope ... pretty intuitive...I was going to add it to my annual KS thread but signal on the farm isn’t consistent. That’s usually the deal breaker when trying to live stream


I used my phone yesterday, but quality wasn't very good. I have a Note 10+.

I'll have to checkout periscope.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone good at scoring ?


----------



## nicko

Gonna take a stab and say out of velvet, 135-140. 

Hindquarters/behind his rib cage looks withered. Injured?


----------



## Gstick

Saw a picture of a nice Allegheny County 11 point killed on opening day, in Baldwin Boro. I am no expert at scoring but guessing around around 150 ish.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Gonna take a stab and say out of velvet, 135-140.
> 
> Hindquarters/behind his rib cage looks withered. Injured?


I think he's pretty healthy. This is the 3rd year I've seen him. Maybe the 4th but too hard to tell when he was really young. That pic was about a month ago or so. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## nick060200

Gstick said:


> Saw a picture of a nice Allegheny County 11 point killed on opening day, in Baldwin Boro. I am no expert at scoring but guessing around around 150 ish.


That's kind of what I would guess. But I'm no expert.


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> I used my phone yesterday, but quality wasn't very good. I have a Note 10+.
> 
> I'll have to checkout periscope.


That's kind of surprising. I thought the note had good cameras. Was it because it was fast moving or too far away ? Or maybe it was just FB compressing the video. Most of the live stream videos I've seen on FB seem to be low quality.


----------



## 12-Ringer

FB live is not a good tool to stream with...so a quick search and you’ll see top 10...I think periscope is still at or near the top


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Anyone good at scoring ?


High 120s - Low 130s

Hope you put him down, then we’ll know for sure


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> High 120s - Low 130s
> 
> Hope you put him down, then we’ll know for sure


Thank you. Hope you have a great season as well. 

I think one of the main things I'm looking forward to this year is tanning a hide or 2. I was into a few years back and life happened and now I'm interested again.


----------



## Charman03

Has anyone use capital area bowhunters for lease? There are groups of 3-5 hunters in my area paying 4 and 5k for a 20-50 acre lease and the quality of bucks is usually 2.5 yr olds


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are RIP OFF artists and I’ll leave it at that on the open forums. 

If you want some more info drop my a line or PM


----------



## full moon64

Joe your close 120 maybe 125


----------



## PAbigbear

nick060200 said:


> Anyone good at scoring ?


130-132.


----------



## perryhunter4

Most of you guys are low on that buck. That’s a 140” and possibly a 
“few change” if the mass is what it looks.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> They are RIP OFF artists and I’ll leave it at that on the open forums.
> 
> If you want some more info drop my a line or PM


I’ll second this exactly!


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> Most of you guys are low on that buck. That’s a 140” and possibly a
> “few change” if the mass is what it looks.


I agree that most seem low.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Most of you guys are low on that buck. That’s a 140” and possibly a
> “few change” if the mass is what it looks.


Let’s take a more calculated guess

1s and 4s are short and will be shorter when the velvet comes off...mass will be reduced significantly when the velvet comes off, but I’ll be liberal..

1s - 6
2s - 17
3s - 16
4s - 4
Junk - 1
SC - 17
Mains - 37
98

I don’t see anywhere near 40”in mass to get to 138
More likely close to 30” putting him at

128”

Again, my thoughts aren’t meant in any way as insult and I hope I”m way off on the low end. I would NOT hesitate to send a volley his way (lol).

I score a ton of deer every year and usually end up within 5” or so of an “official” score. Velvet is super misleading, not only with mass but with tine length too.

Just my .02


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> I’ll second this exactly!


To be honest, after their last antics in Coatesville, I didn’t even think they were still in operation.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I would say lower 130s is my guess 

I have yet to find leasing site that doesn't ask ridiculous prices. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

The Hadley Creek of PA.


----------



## LostnWoods1

140" easy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The Hadley Creek of PA.


Hahah...where every 3.5 year old is a 140” deer


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Let’s take a more calculated guess
> 
> 1s and 4s are short and will be shorter when the velvet comes off...mass will be reduced significantly when the velvet comes off, but I’ll be liberal..
> 
> 1s - 6
> 2s - 17
> 3s - 16
> 4s - 4
> Junk - 1
> SC - 17
> Mains - 37
> 98
> 
> I don’t see anywhere near 40”in mass to get to 138
> More likely close to 30” putting him at
> 
> 128”
> 
> Again, my thoughts aren’t meant in any way as insult and I hope I”m way off on the low end. I would NOT hesitate to send a volley his way (lol).
> 
> I score a ton of deer every year and usually end up within 5” or so of an “official” score. Velvet is super misleading, not only with mass but with tine length too.
> 
> Just my .02


I don’t think your far off on most, but the palmation on the left side in the close-up, I certainly think helps the mass and I do see closer to 35 at least (velvet does make it tougher). I also think main beams are slightly bigger than 37. 
While velvet is misconceiving, there is mass for sure on the left side in one close-up. It’s a main frame 10 pt with nice main beams, pretty good tines (except 4’s) and carries mass (on left for sure). If it comes up short of 140”, it’s not going to be much at all. I am sorry but I don’t see how this one comes in under 130” for many of you. But I’ve been wrong before.....
Appreciate the Hadley Creek comparison too.... that’s really cute guys.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> To be honest, after their last antics in Coatesville, I didn’t even think they were still in operation.


They are not only in operation but have gotten bigger. See them scattered throughout MD now and they have gained numerous farms in my county and backyard in last 3 years. I would not recommend these guys to anyone, and I’ll take the high line like Joe and not disclose anymore in public. It’s not the price I am referring to either.


----------



## davydtune

Out of velvet I'd bet mid 130s tops


----------



## nicko

There's only one way to settle this.......Nick060200 needs to go shoot that sucker.


----------



## nick060200

So are most of you guys using Tapatalk or are you on the main page for this site ? I've been gone a bit. A poster made me realize feedback was taken away from everyone in the classifieds. That blows big time.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> So are most of you guys using Tapatalk or are you on the main page for this site ? I've been gone a bit. A poster made me realize feedback was taken away from everyone in the classifieds. That blows big time.


I am using the paid version of Tapatalk. I tried the new format, but saw no advantage to it over Tapatalk.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mostly TapTalk


----------



## nick060200

Ok I'm realizing there are little symbols next to our names. I think I can see who's using what.


----------



## vonfoust

My scoring system consists of two points:
Shooter
non-shooter
That's a shooter.


----------



## vonfoust

Nicko, how many more games before you change the avatar?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Nicko, how many more games before you change the avatar?


LOL....I was wondering but didn't want to say....hope they don't sleep on the Bengals this weekend, that team has been in both games a tight one with the chargers where the lost by 3 and should have one if butterfingers didn't drop the touchdown and shootout with cleveland where they lost by 5 and fumbled on their own 10 in the 4th in what could have been the winning touchdown drive....BIrds have a tough season ahead of them...Wentz pitches another stinker and he might just get Hurts😱


----------



## 12-Ringer

non archery....

does anyone here duck hunt?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> non archery....
> 
> does anyone here duck hunt?


successfully....no....but I have taken a shot gun out to what I hoped was a duck pond and hid in the brush....no luck yet.


----------



## AlphaEcho

12-Ringer said:


> non archery....
> 
> does anyone here duck hunt?


I'm new to SE PA. Have been duck hunting for years around the Chambersburg area. Having trouble finding decent spots at the moment. Although I haven't put enough effort in just yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> successfully....no....but I have taken a shot gun out to what I hoped was a duck pond and hid in the brush....no luck yet.


 made me laugh out loud....


----------



## 12-Ringer

AlphaEcho said:


> I'm new to SE PA. Have been duck hunting for years around the Chambersburg area. Having trouble finding decent spots at the moment. Although I haven't put enough effort in just yet.


Where in the SE? 

I live in Delco (Aston/Media) work in Chesco (Pottstown)....

I'd like to get into it a bit more, but struggling to find spots that aren't parts of clubs that I'd have to sell my Kidney to join. I have the small basic set of 12-texas rigged mallards and a rippler that I don't think works anymore. I will conceed that my limited experience thus far has been on private farm ponds in KS, so I am probably spoiled, but I really enjoyed it and my son seems to enjoy shooting the shotgun, so thinking I might try to connect those dots....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Does anyone know if you can hunt ducks on Marsh Creek or Hopewell?


----------



## Gangster II

It's a lot harder to find ducks. Good luck.


----------



## AlphaEcho

12-Ringer said:


> Where in the SE?
> 
> I live in Delco (Aston/Media) work in Chesco (Pottstown)....
> 
> I'd like to get into it a bit more, but struggling to find spots that aren't parts of clubs that I'd have to sell my Kidney to join. I have the small basic set of 12-texas rigged mallards and a rippler that I don't think works anymore. I will conceed that my limited experience thus far has been on private farm ponds in KS, so I am probably spoiled, but I really enjoyed it and my son seems to enjoy shooting the shotgun, so thinking I might try to connect those dots....


You are not far from me. I'm just outside of Downingtown. 

I have heard people having some success floating down the Brandywine. I'm not all that familiar with floating the creeks for waterfowl but definitely something I will be looking into as far as the regulations around it. This seems to be the best option as just about all of the banks are private property.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Nicko, how many more games before you change the avatar?


Depending on how this Sunday goes, I might have a new one by 4:30pm that afternoon.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Depending on how this Sunday goes, I might have a new one by 4:30pm that afternoon.


I have some extra patriots gear you can have.....


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Depending on how this Sunday goes, I might have a new one by 4:30pm that afternoon.


Buddy named his dog Carson. Just told him he could really end up hating that name in another year or so


----------



## davydtune

Well just finished this gal up! Try #3
























and she turned out super nice  I have named her "Skati"


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good, hope it holds up for ya’


----------



## nicko

Looks good Davy. What kind of wood?


----------



## davydtune

So far so good. I bought an actual bow stave from a Bowyer this time. Part of the problem with the first two were the wood, crappy grain on #1 and too dry of wood on number #2. Couple that with the learning curve and well........I learned what not to do, lol!


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Looks good Davy. What kind of wood?


Hickory. I stained it with Birchwood Casey walnut stain since it was so bright bare wood. Then finished it with Tru Oil 🙂


----------



## davydtune

I'm patiently waiting for an 8' long basket ball diam log of osage orange 🤗 Guy has a tree that is falling over and it's over the road. When he finally decides to cut it I get that nice piece. Should be able to get several staves from it.


----------



## davydtune

Just ran a couple dozen shots through her..........I can shoot this thing


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice!!!


----------



## Jerred44

found today by my buddy fishing long arm lake


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope not EHD


----------



## Gangster II

AlphaEcho said:


> You are not far from me. I'm just outside of Downingtown.
> 
> I have heard people having some success floating down the Brandywine. I'm not all that familiar with floating the creeks for waterfowl but definitely something I will be looking into as far as the regulations around it. This seems to be the best option as just about all of the banks are private property.


If the bird you shoot lands on private land it will get ugly.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Does anyone know if you can hunt ducks on Marsh Creek or Hopewell?


You can at Marsh Creek. It's a little like fishing a stocked creek on the opening trout season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks...I’m stopping by the park office today to speak with a couple of the Rangers


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> You can at Marsh Creek. It's a little like fishing a stocked creek on the opening trout season.


Nothing like being the first there at 11pm in the parking lot, getting set up as soon as you are allowed in, only to have 3 guys set up 40 yards from you at 5am.


----------



## noclueo2

We used paddle out to Islands on the Delaware river to hunt geese. Never had any issues doing that...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

nick060200 said:


> Thank you. Hope you have a great season as well.
> 
> I think one of the main things I'm looking forward to this year is tanning a hide or 2. I was into a few years back and life happened and now I'm interested again.


Look like the eight I killed last year only more points and longer beams. I'll say 144


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I had a bad week. Didn't hunt at all but found out the 13 pointer I'm hunting got shot......in the neck...... and was not recovered. This happened Tuesday night. Sounds like he may have lived from the description of the shot and the fact that he didn't hit the carotid or jugular. If he had it wouldn't have gone 100 yards. Fingers crossed that he is not suffering too bad and doesn't die from infection in a week or two.


----------



## nicko

That sucks Matt. Hopefully he heals up enough and you get a chance to take a crack at him.

Gotta say I have never had the fortune of setting my sights on what I would consider a target buck. That would entail me having multiple pictures or vids, documented daytime movement, some semblance of a pattern, etc. I never saw bucks while hunting that I had on camera. Checking the cams was always exciting to see what showed up but when those deer that got me excited never materialized in hunting situations, I kind of lost my desire to fiddle with the cams any more.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> That sucks Matt. Hopefully he heals up enough and you get a chance to take a crack at him.
> 
> Gotta say I have never had the fortune of setting my sights on what I would consider a target buck. That would entail me having multiple pictures or vids, documented daytime movement, some semblance of a pattern, etc. I never saw bucks while hunting that I had on camera. Checking the cams was always exciting to see what showed up but when those deer that got me excited never materialized in hunting situations, I kind of lost my desire to fiddle with the cams any more.


I've had a few target bucks and last year was the first time I ever did take one. I've taken two others I had pictures of. Usually the ones I see in the summer disappear by the end of September. I'm thinking being shot through the neck would cause a huge mature buck to rethink his security in his home core. We'll see, if hes alive, I know there are cams out that will catch him if he sticks around.


----------



## dougell

About 10 years ago,I let a buddy sit in one of my stands and he made a perfect shot on a nice buck with a crazy,non-typical rackHe let it go overnight just in case and we went in the next morning to find him.We had good,steady blood for probably 500 yards but it stopped at his bed.He was perplexed as the shot was perfect but took that day and the next off of work to look.About a week later that same buck was chasing does around and had two big scabs on both sides of his neck.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> I've had a few target bucks and last year was the first time I ever did take one. I've taken two others I had pictures of. Usually the ones I see in the summer disappear by the end of September. I'm thinking being shot through the neck would cause a huge mature buck to rethink his security in his home core. We'll see, if hes alive, I know there are cams out that will catch him if he sticks around.


Had a friend shoulder shoot a buck in October, never got another picture of him but shot him successfully again second week of November just 200yds from the initial shot. Must have cleared the area for a while but couldn't resist the known doe bedding area come rut 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Welp...made it back from AZ. Good news. No COVID. Bad news. No elk. It was hot and dry as most days ran in the lower 80s and the the best morning we got was a balmy 45. Elk would talk for the first hour or two and then shut up. During the evening we might have had an hour. I passed a velvet spike inside 20 yards early on and I wouldn't have thought in all my years that would be only one of two opportunities. Second chance came with two days left as we got on a screaming bull early. Unfortunately he was trailing a cow that pegged us. She led him away and my buddy ranged the bull at 60. He'd mew and the bull would stop with his vitals covered by a ponderosa. Move and mew again, same result. By the time he got to an opening where I had a chance, I aimed for 65, not realizing that he wasn't exactly tracking parallel to me. Shot under him. Turned out he was 77. And that was it. We talked to a few residents near our camp and they commented that this was by far the worst year they had experienced in 30 years of hunting the unit. Bah! 2020 can go eat it. Lol! 

Still had a lot fun, but it was definitely a grind. Miss it already though. Now it's time to get into deer mode.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ things could definitely be worse. Atleast you had some fun and had a chance...but ya 2020 has mostly sucked!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Speaking of duck hunting, I don't...but had 10-12 land near me in the river this morning. Couldn't say what species though.

51° for the low and 83 for the high today in my neck of the woods.

As if I haven't had enough water lately with the plumbing in the bathroom and it's aftermath....I was wading the river in shorts this morning...to a bit above my waist. Sun felt good when it finally burned the fog off but before it did my right ass cheek was a quivering and my teeth were chattering now and again.
At one point during the outing I felt a bump on my spinner and then saw the water parting as something BIG followed and then took it. A bit too far away to see exactly what it was, but as it ran, I quickly figured out I had very little say in where it was going.
Roughly 30-40 seconds into the fight I had barely slowed it down. It had slowed down or maybe even stopped twice but I think it was only toying with me as it decided where it wanted to go next. I felt the kick of it's tail as it took off like a bullet for about another 50yds, then the hook came loose and it was gone. Thinkin' it was a musky but I'll never know for sure. 
Got snagged up on somebodies line later on and pulled it in. About 40 feet of nice braided stuff I can use for something and the crankbait tied to it.

Yesterday morning, fishing the river. I was running a crankbait and thought a fight felt a bit odd. Ended up having an 11" smallmouth on the front treble and a 13" walleye on the rear treble. What the? How did that happen.

Seen bald eagles and deer both mornings. 36 smallmouth and a walleye yesterday morning. This morning...only 9 bass in a section I hadn't hit this year at all....used to be good there but not so much now?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bald Eagle in the median of 202 right at Boot Road exit feeding on roadkill deer. It was pretty cool to see.


----------



## nicko

Glad I opted for sleep this morning instead of hunting. It's too early in the season to deal with hunting in the rain. I'll get at it this afternoon and give public land another go. 

Good luck to anybody getting out today. One week away for the rest of PA.


----------



## Mathias

Elected to do the same, long week.
Probably hunt later next week after it cools down.
Next Saturday I’ll be up north, excited for it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*- *I can sympathize with a fella feeling like he's wasting his time fiddling with trail cams when he never see's the buck(s) they capture. Usually one or 2 for me every year that are only in the dark or are a one and done on a cam...always the possibility of seeing one of them but not very likely or realistic. I've had pretty darn good luck with cams since I've run them...targeted and taken 3 buck with a close call on a 4th in the 7 years I've ran one.
I had one of my better seasons as far as seeing them in the flesh last year. Had pics of 8 legal buck on the only property I had any cams on, 2 cams to be exact. Ended up having 5 of those buck come by me inside of 20yds during the archery season.
First one I ever really "targeted" and then took was the first year I ran a cam, it showed me there were far more buck in the general area then we knew about or ever saw. 3 were standouts and one in particular I really...really liked. Problem was he was only on cam once or twice and during the middle of the night. I knew my odds of actually seeing him in the daylight, lat alone getting a shot, were pathetically slim at best. Not a very realistic goal to have had but couldn't believe my eyes when I heard a noise behind me in my treestand and turned to see him coming right towards me already inside of 30yds.

*- *Seeing the eagles is pretty cool. Started seeing them a few years ago at the river and usually see them most of the time I'm there. Watched one swoop down and grab a pretty decent sized fish last year. I saw a juvenile in July of this year but have only seen the adult pair since.

*-* Was going to go fishing today again but was glad i didn't when it started raining. The big freezer we had for over 20yrs quit earlier this year and it was time to replace it before deer season got here. New ones in place and cooling down right now. Threaded the pipe in the bathroom, no clue why it wasn't, to hopefully cure any further issues but had another pipe break at the pump in the basement so I'll finish fixing that and doing some upgrading this afternoon. Seems to be one thing or another going awry this year in the world and my own little bubble but hopefully things start to settle back into some normalcy sooner then later.


----------



## Briddle10

Can’t wait too see the PA success stories on here, good luck. 1 more week! From 4C


----------



## nicko

Settled in for the afternoon in 5C. Not hot but pretty humid after all the on and off rain today.

Relocated about 100 yards to the area I saw a couple doe at last light on Monday. It’s pretty tight so if I get a crack, it’s going to be 20 yards max.


----------



## full moon64

Good luck NICKO,,,hunting,,,and your Eagles Tomorow,,,


----------



## nicko

One more hour until prime time.


----------



## nicko

Two does 150 yards away… Looks like the same ones I saw on Monday


----------



## fap1800

Got the new blind up for Luke and I. I’m pleased that he’s developed a considerable amount of patience over last year. Now just need a nice doe to come by. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Good luck Colin


----------



## nick060200

Good luck nick


----------



## nick060200

I'm sitting out until it gets cooler. Mosquitoes seem bad today.


----------



## fap1800

We got a few floating in here, but the Thermacell seems to be keeping them at bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys


----------



## nicko

Just had tso work their way through the weed field and squirt out about 30 yards away from me but no shot… The growth is so high I couldn’t see them until they came out but I could see the weeds moving when they were moving through them.

i’m set up next to a crabapple tree that appears to be about 90% dead now… But still has some green leaves and some crab apples… Hoping it is the meal ticket.


----------



## full moon64

be safe NICKO


----------



## nicko

Deer - 4
Nick - 0

Started pouring at sunset but luckily I had a good canopy overhead while packing everything up and the burst passed. Might focus my efforts on this public land while I can before youth pheasant starts.


----------



## Billy H

Here is your new avatar nicko. Been saying for 3 years now Wentz is a mediocre QB at best . Actually he's got to be one of the worst right now.


----------



## nick060200

Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Painful afternoon....


Anyone catch Nick Foles leading the Bears to a come from behind victory over the Falcons?


----------



## nicko

Ttime to change my avatar… You beat me to the punch Billy.

Nick Foles would look pretty good in an Eagles uniform right now


----------



## perryhunter4

Fole’s go-ahead TD was an incredible throw too!!Falling to his back with defender on him hit his WR in stride!!! I always liked Foles...


----------



## Billy H

Nicky six pulled it out 

Eagles are officially the worst in the NFL. 
Can't wait to listen to that knucklehead Angelo Cataldi on my drive in tomorrow. Yeah yeah I'm not an Eagle fan at all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I gave up on Angelo a LONG time ago...I’m in with Farzetta and Cooney on 97.5 on the way in, Missenelli on the way home and when work is real bad, I’ll eat lunch in the car with Ant Gargano


----------



## full moon64

Sorry about Eagles Nicko,,,loss interest


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I gave up on Angelo a LONG time ago...I’m in with Farzetta and Cooney on 97.5 on the way in, Missenelli on the way home and when work is real bad, I’ll eat lunch in the car with Ant Gargano


Lol in never listen to sports radio , I'm normally tuned into Rich Zeoli in the morning , but when the birds lose its cataldi for me in the AM.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Fished for 6 hours this morning at the river again starting at 7am. Bit of drizzle for a few hours but 65 was pretty warm. Slow fished a 300-400yd section in 6 hours and caught 86 bass.
Saw a beaver again...a bald eagle...but no deer at all today. 
Also saw a solid 50-60 of those ducks again. Brownish red heads with a gray looking body and a touch of white...best match by a google search is some kind of Pochard ? At any rate...There was a straggler at 2 different points this morning being chased and probably singled out by two red tailed hawks. The duck would land or crash dive from a hawk into the water...then one of the hawks swooped down at it a few times and the duck would dive. I didn't see them have any success today but I'm sure they have.

Fishing wise...high quantity but not size. Did catch 2 smallies at 15" but the vast majority were under 12"s. Was catching a ton of them at 10-11 inches and at times...one after another and after another and after another. Fun day all the same!


----------



## nicko

NFC Least.....still right in the thick of it.


----------



## Mathias

Would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## hurley1718

Shot this doe Friday morning in 2B (Allegheny) . First deer with a bow in about 10 years.


----------



## 138104

Congrats on the doe! Great shot too!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice.. congrats


----------



## Mr. October

hurley1718 said:


> Shot this doe Friday morning in 2B (Allegheny) . First deer with a bow in about 10 years.
> View attachment 7282721


Nice shot too. Good job!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Hurley!! Back in the saddle.


----------



## Mathias

Nice shot Hurley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

perryhunter4 said:


> Fole’s go-ahead TD was an incredible throw too!!Falling to his back with defender on him hit his WR in stride!!! I always liked Foles...


How the throw came to be makes it even better. "Run to the L." Lol! 

Nick Foles Told Anthony Miller to Run to the "L" - Crossing Broad


----------



## dougell

Awesome shot.


----------



## nicko

Weather looking great for the state opener on Saturday, especially up north.


----------



## perryhunter4

Attn PA Boys,
Probably going to regret this but selling a brand new JX3 Hybrid saddle (still have box and paperwork).I do not want to ship so keeping local. I am just putting a note here versus actually posting this..
Selling minus the ropes (using them). $350 brand new! Avoid the long wait and shipping! Good deal here.... just not going to have the time to dedicate to giving it a fair shake. I have climbed with it several times (5 times) and it is damn comfy!! I just can’t get 100% comfortable unless it’s a straight tree and then I would rather use my Lone Wolf climber. Lots of folks love these and I understand why. 
This shouldn’t last too long....Dougell swears by his....


----------



## full moon64

Congrats Hurley


Nick My Bears are in 1st,,,,I mean Niki 6 haha kidding,,,could care less...I dont watch kneelers


----------



## rogersb

59 for a high on the opener here in 3D, can't wait! I don't have any buck I'm super excited for on camera but I'm fine targeting doe for a few weeks.


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Congrats Hurley
> 
> 
> Nick My Bears are in 1st,,,,I mean Niki 6 haha kidding,,,could care less...I dont watch kneelers


Eagles would be 2-1 now with foles.


----------



## Mathias

56 for me, 39 in the morning! 
More excited than an eagles fan on a bye week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 56 for me, 39 in the morning!
> More excited than an eagles fan on a bye week.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> 56 for me, 39 in the morning!
> More excited than an eagles fan on a bye week.


That's just harsh.

Back to hunting and playing the wind. 
Yesterday I was in the front yard doing some yard work. I looked at my flag pole with an American Flag and a Marine Corps Flag on it. One was standing out straight to the left (West) and the other was standing out straight to the right (East). They are 8 inches apart on the flag pole.

So if I were leaving the driveway to head to one of my stands half a mile away ..... which one should I sit in?


----------



## ezshot81

Hang a stand on you flag pole. Haven't had much time to shoot recently. Renovating a fixer upper and moving but set aside last night to broad head tune. Screwed on a Magnus stinger three shots at 20 were 2 inches high. Adjusted sight and shot at 30 as well and 10 minutes in I was done. At least that went better than tearing open a wall to find it full of rat nests and 5 dead rats.


----------



## Aspade17

perryhunter4 said:


> Attn PA Boys,
> Probably going to regret this but selling a brand new JX3 Hybrid saddle (still have box and paperwork).I do not want to ship so keeping local. I am just putting a note here versus actually posting this..
> Selling minus the ropes (using them). $350 brand new! Avoid the long wait and shipping! Good deal here.... just not going to have the time to dedicate to giving it a fair shake. I have climbed with it several times (5 times) and it is damn comfy!! I just can’t get 100% comfortable unless it’s a straight tree and then I would rather use my Lone Wolf climber. Lots of folks love these and I understand why.
> This shouldn’t last too long....Dougell swears by his....


That’s a good deal, I got lucky and found a new one on Saddle hunter for the same price about a month ago( with ropes). It’s my first saddle and also took Dougells advice. 

Just curious with the added week when is everyone taking their vacation this year? I have to burn some time at work and was looking for everyone else’s input. I know it’s always just a toss up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Love weddings in hunting season....got a bachelor party this weekend for opening day up in 3C....driving up early on Friday to go walk parts of SGL 236 in the hopes of finding something worth hunting the following afternoon....might bring the squirrel gun just incase the boys want an appetizer on Friday evening. I guess I could say the one good thing is I get to check out new public land each year from all these weddings but it sure makes it tough going in blind....maybe I should make a youtube hunting channel called Weddings and Whitetails....


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Love weddings in hunting season....got a bachelor party this weekend for opening day up in 3C....driving up early on Friday to go walk parts of SGL 236 in the hopes of finding something worth hunting the following afternoon....might bring the squirrel gun just incase the boys want an appetizer on Friday evening. I guess I could say the one good thing is I get to check out new public land each year from all these weddings but it sure makes it tough going in blind....maybe I should make a youtube hunting channel called Weddings and Whitetails....


*Episode #1*
The day of the wedding, Matt is nowhere to be found. The bride-to-be tells her pending husband that inviting Matt was not a good idea as he showed up at the rehearsal dinner wearing his new saddle in order to “break it in”.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hey now, camo death diapers are the new thing haven't you heard?


----------



## dougell

I'd buy it if you're up this way.


----------



## TauntoHawk

First taticam is up and running two more to deploy this weekend.

Father shot a doe this past Saturday so the walk in is humming with fresh venison.

Weather looks great for state wide, I'll be in 3C to hunt and plant 50 trees. 

Also got my NY license for the first time in 3 years will be hunting a new area up in the finger lakes region. First hunt won't be until late October









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, looks to be a great day in 3C. 😄
We venture up to Seneca several times a year, beautiful area, lots of ag, but I’ve yet to see any wildlife.
What kind of trees?


----------



## yetihunter1

The Reveal takes pretty nice pics for a $100 cell cam.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If anyone is need of a pack this year let me know....I have a brand new Sitka Tool Box (2018 model). Took the tags off Saturday for scent free wash and dry and realized I won't be using it. It's never had anything in it or even been worn. Rather than toss it into the bottom of the tote for another two years, thought I'd offer to the PA crew first.....$100 if we can meet and exchange, $120 if I have to ship. 

Two pieces of info about the pack.








Gear Review: Sitka Tool Box


The Sitka Tool Box is designed for whitetail hunters who like to stay organized. I think it's one of the best day packs on the market.




www.rutfresh.com












Sitka Tool Box [2018]


The Sitka Tool Box is the ideal daypack for organizing, hauling, and hanging everything you need for a dark-to-dark sit. The breathable padded back and straps let you carry in comfort while minimizing scent-causing perspiration. Once at the stand, hang th




www.blackovis.com





Let me know what you think


----------



## vonfoust

Seems I have been awarded a trophy from the new format. I got the alert just now. I was totally caught off guard so it will have to be a short speech.
I'd like to thank my employer, without whom I wouldn't have the time to sit here each and every work day reading and responding to many topics that I really have no interest in. I'd also like to thank my wife (I love you honey), who has her own job and therefore cannot be on the phone texting me at all hours of the workday, forcing me to entertain myself. She also has given up our Oct 4 anniversary just about annually so I can be in a tree. 
There are also a few here that I would like to thank. Some who are no longer with us. A few in particular stand out, among them are Rancid Crabtree, without him pissing me off in the beginning of my foray into AT I may not still be here. I also have to mention OB. His downfall was one of the few times I took my laptop home during the week. It was as riveting a saga as I have ever witnessed. And last but not least Pope125 for always keeping the PA thread on track and interesting. 
A few of you that are still with us need mention as well. Nicko, for starting this thread and having the guts to admit to being an Eagles fan, especially this year. Also posting a picture of his packing for a weekend trip to, I guess, the Antarctic. More hunting stuff in a car than I may even own. Dougell for reminding me I'm in western PA, and the multitude of eastern guys reminding me why I like being in western PA (Joe, Yeti, Taunto, BillyH etc.)  

I'm sure I have left people out as this honor was completely unexpected and I was unprepared. Please know you all had a hand in my success.
Thank you, thank you all! I hope to live up to this trophy in the years to come.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## 138104

So, a short rant. For the first time in years, my bow was ready to go prior to the season opener. Today, I did a quick one over of my gear to make sure I wasn't missing anything. Sure enough, I never put my quiver mount on my sight. Easy fix, right? Nope! I use the Hogg knob during the summer, but need to use the set screw with the quiver mount. I managed to strip the threads on the mount trying to screw in the set screw. After a lot of swearing, I realized I could steal my son's Hogg-it mount. So, put that on and used a different set screw. I stripped that mount too! I have no clue what I did wrong as this isn't the first time I've done this. Knowing they are aluminum, I avoid brute force. Anyway, I called Spot Hogg and have 2 new mounts being overnighted. The guy said it could cost up to $60 to overnight, but I don't care. The mounts are $25 each, so a costly mistake today. Rant over.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TOOLBOX - gone.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> TOOLBOX - gone.


LOL! I am going to take it to the shop to install. That should get me some odd looks as they know I do all my own work.

Anyone in Perry Co willing to install the screw for me when the mount arrives?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Non Hunting related:

Anybody else watch the presidential debauchery last night? I wasn't surprised by what occurred but had to laugh, also realizing just how much trouble were in no matter which of the 2 get elected.

Can I vote for 12-Ringer instead!


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Non Hunting related:
> 
> Anybody else watch the presidential debauchery last night? I wasn't surprised by what occurred but had to laugh, also realizing just how much trouble were in no matter which of the 2 get elected.
> 
> Can I vote for 12-Ringer instead!


Has anyone ever heard anyone tell the current sitting President of the United States to Shut Up?

The entire 90-mins was buffoonery at best.....

I loved George Stephanopoulos's commentary immediately afterwards....paraphrasing, "I've moderated presidential debates, prepared presidents for presidential debates, hosted presidential debates, reported on presidential debates.... that was the absolute worst debate I have ever witnessed"....

The next 90-days is going to be a low class, three-ring circus.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Taunto, looks to be a great day in 3C.
> We venture up to Seneca several times a year, beautiful area, lots of ag, but I’ve yet to see any wildlife.
> What kind of trees?


20 apple and 30 in a variety of oaks species

I've actually never been to the exact area we will be hunting yet, the property is on the west side of Seneca between it and Keuka lake. My father is friends with an older gentlemen that has land and cabin in the area, his boys have moved out of state and most of his hunting buddies have their own closer to home places. He was looking for some help and company.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> TOOLBOX - gone.


Oh, I thought someone got banned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

To a certain extent I agree Joe. Just shut up and keep doing a great job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Oh, I thought someone got banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, maybe his comment wasn't directed at my rant....lol!


----------



## nicko

"Toolbox" would be a good screen name.


----------



## nicko

First day of October tomorrow and no work on the schedule. Might need to work a hunt in.


----------



## nick060200

Delco court house telling me I have to make an appointment to renew my concealed carry permit, which is fine except the first opening they have is Feb 11th 2021. ***. Anyone who has a carry permit in delco that is expiring in the next 8 months might want to call. This seems very unconstitutional. The governor has signed a bill extending permits until December 31st. That's great but what about after that ? It's a 3rd degree felony to carry a concealed firearm without a license.


----------



## hobbs4421

Nick, are you confined to only that Courthouse? Is it possible to go to another courthouse to renew the permit? It seems ridiculous that they can’t get one prior to February! Yes it seems unconstitutional.


----------



## nick060200

hobbs4421 said:


> Nick, are you confined to only that Courthouse? Is it possible to go to another courthouse to renew the permit? It seems ridiculous that they can’t get one prior to February! Yes it seems unconstitutional.


Unfortunately yes. I called a few courthouses and was told the same thing. And I talked a few minutes with the York county courthouse and he told me they were getting people in and out the same day. So this seems crazy to me.


----------



## nicko

You can go to open carry in the meantime if you’re ok with that.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> You can go to open carry in the meantime if you’re ok with that.


Well I'm going to have to do some research. I thought we were in a state of emergency? I thought you can't open Carry in a SOE. ? I don't know though. I've never opened carried.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Last day to keep smallmouth bass today and went out this afternoon to catch a few more for my old friend one last time. 

Windy as hell and didn't start out very well...1st cast I got stuck and lost a lure. Didn't go very smoothly after that either and about halfway through the trip I had thoughts of saying the heck with it and going home! Worth mentioning...I rarely lose a lure and losing one usually irritates me a bit...so today I was getting more then a little miffed.

Lost another 3 lures to snags at the bottom in 10+ feet of water, dropped another lure, ran out of swivels and had a couple real good bass that got off. 
One of them in the 18" range was almost all the way in but headed for the front edge of a big boulder. I tried to steer it away from it but it had other idea's and got snagged, I got the lure free but so did the bass. A few casts later I had a ball in the line I didn't notice, when I casted...the line broke sending the lure and several feet of line on a one way trip....C'mon! 
Wind died down to near nothing for the last 1 1/2hrs but not sure if the left side of my face will be sun burnt or wind burnt? 
About 20 minutes before I called it quits I slipped and hit my elbow...but only caused a stinger.

Another angler waded out from the other side of the river and ended up fly fishing across from me. A bit far away as we had to holler to hear one other but I didn't mind the company. 
56 smallmouth caught, 2 big bluegill and a 22" walleye. Lost 3-4 bass in the 15-18" range but landed 7 of them. Saw some deer during the last half hour, one crossing the river that turned back.

Likely my last fishing trip of the year with hunting starting in a few days but it was a certainly a memorable one for a few reasons.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Delco court house telling me I have to make an appointment to renew my concealed carry permit, which is fine except the first opening they have is Feb 11th 2021. ***. Anyone who has a carry permit in delco that is expiring in the next 8 months might want to call. This seems very unconstitutional. The governor has signed a bill extending permits until December 31st. That's great but what about after that ? It's a 3rd degree felony to carry a concealed firearm without a license.


Thats nuts. I've had mine for over 30 years. I'm in Montco and have never been notified that it was time to renew. If your not paying attention and it expires you need to start over. I've always just gone to the courthouse with the paperwork any day I wanted to renew and am on my way home within an hour at most.


----------



## Mathias

Wish I was out, beautiful morning. Of course, rain tomorrow morning 😡


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just passed a nice eight point and a bout 1/2 mile later a big doe...both roadkill. Sometime between 6PM last night when I passed by and a few moments ago.

I agree beautiful morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be heading out this afternoon. Going to head to a public spot I wanted to scout but never got to check out during the spring and summer. Will walk in look for sign and set up over what looks best.....or if I find none, go to a more proven spot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt!


----------



## nicko

Game movement calendar put this as one of the best days of the month for midday deer movement. About to try and put it to the test with some spot and stalk hunting on public land. We’ll see.


----------



## nicko

Well, looks like the calendar was kind of right. This little guy was ready to attack.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You ok?


----------



## vonfoust

Pretty cool Nicko!


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Pretty cool Nicko!


Thanks. I start my first round of rabies shots tonight.


----------



## yetihunter1




----------



## full moon64

yetihunter1 said:


> I will be heading out this afternoon. Going to head to a public spot I wanted to scout but never got to check out during the spring and summer. Will walk in look for sign and set up over what looks best.....or if I find none, go to a more proven spot.


I hunted NJ that way,private and public,,sometimes had better luck that way..It was always a fresh set up...This way you dont second guess yourself..Tune your location at another day


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


>


Where’s the cup holder?


----------



## 138104

Are you spending the night?


----------



## full moon64

* Perry24*

Good luck....


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> * Perry24*
> 
> Good luck....


That's not me. I rotated the picture for him.


----------



## full moon64

Oh good luck anyway


----------



## jpinkerton

Headed to Moshannon on the 10th for our annual week. Work has been so hectic I haven't had time to even think about being in the woods. Eager to get to camp and unwind. The long range weather forecast is shaping up nicely. Good luck to everyone and stay safe!


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Are you spending the night?


Would of liked to stay later to track one at the end of a short blood trail but alas, no luck. It’s a busy pic but there really isnt much there... pack is mostly empty but I leave license and kill kit in it. That way if I have the bag I have everything I need.


----------



## Tuna11

Slow night for me as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decided to run up to Potter for the opener...should be nice...my Pop and both of my younger brothers will be there; that doesn’t happen too often. My younger brother turns 46 next week and will be getting a pair of Maven C1 10x42s with Sitka harness and Zebra light for his birthday...we”ll be handing him those tomorrow night.

My youngest brother (43) finalizes his latest purchase; 110 acres that borders my Pops current 50. His 17 year old son is also making the trip, hoping we get him his first archery deer. They will be on the lease in Coudersport where an early season doe under the apples has always been all but a guaranteed 20 yard shot....fingers crossed for a safe and productive trip.


----------



## KylePA

Shot my first deer out of my new Cruzr Saddle. Big thanks to Yeti for draining my wallet and helping me figure this mobile hunting style out. 4:30pm she gave me a 14 yard chip shot. She died 60 yards from the tree and closer to my ride. Off to my families cabin tomorrow for the opener. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle!!!!

Good luck on the opener in Potter Joe. Sounds like it will be a great weekend.


----------



## davydtune

Nice! That looks like a really nice doe!


----------



## rogersb

Nice doe!


----------



## davydtune

Well about ready to head for camp  Have to do this work thing first though. The longbow it all ready, the broadheads are sharp, gear is all together.............I think it's going to be a real good opening day 😁 Good luck everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Kyle


----------



## perryhunter4

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow! Safe travels to all heading to camp....I am jealous, as I miss the camp life. Need to get a camp in the near future. 
Congrats on the doe Kyle.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Kyle. Good shot.

Joe, I just ordered myself that same pair of Maven’s, they Seem to get great reviews.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Congrats Kyle. Good shot.
> 
> Joe, I just ordered myself that same pair of Maven’s, they Seem to get great reviews.



I’d be interested in your thoughts. I doubt you’ll be disappointed. That class is top shelf and comparable to others to to three times its cost. The warranty is Also top shelf


----------



## Mathias

Another member here has them too, likes them, out thoughts seem to be consistent on good stuff. Us Pa guys am smart 🤓
I bought a high quality pair of 8x32’s last year, European glass, bright clear, but found I want/need a larger objective lens.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I remember you mentioning something about that purchased last year, that’s part of the reason why I’d be interested in your impression of the mavens. I also know you’re pretty discriminate with your gear you’re not gonna tolerate just something. I have vortex Viper HD’s snd The maven C1s Hold up very well in side-by-side comparisons. The primary difference is the mavens were less than half the price of the vipers


----------



## 12-Ringer

The vipers are a little more compact as well


----------



## Mathias

My motivation with the 8x32 was the size and then it dawned on me, size really didn’t matter. If I hadn’t bought the 32’s I would have gone with a higher quality Maven or Vortex model, but I like sleeping in the house as opposed to the back deck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My motivation with the 8x32 was the size and then it dawned on me, size really didn’t matter. If I hadn’t bought the 32’s I would have gone with a higher quality Maven or Vortex model, but I like sleeping in the house as opposed to the back deck!


Especially this week...."feels like" temps in the 30's - 35 for Ulysses on Sat morning....will be nice to be in a tree in God's Country


----------



## Briddle10

Good luck everyone tomorrow! Lord knows I’ll be praying for some opening day success,God willing! Enjoy your time in the woods, be safe, looking forward to reading and seeing some success stories on here tomorrow!


----------



## Mathias

Pulled 3 cards up here, nothing to excite me. But surprises are good. Still dry, despite some recent rains, plots should be nicer.
Good luck all, tranquility first, kill is secondary.


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter

Good luck and shoot straight everyone. 18 hours and counting....


----------



## hurley1718

congrats Kyle!


----------



## KylePA

Found the mother load of buck sign on a gamelands in 3b. Hoping to find what kinda bucks are leaving stuff like this. 

No real way to get in there in the morning without blowing everything out. Goodluck everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Found the mother load of buck sign on a gamelands in 3b. Hoping to find what kinda bucks are leaving stuff like this.
> 
> No real way to get in there in the morning without blowing everything out. Goodluck everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Good luck too everyone..tomorow...I 'm not going not going too educate any deer or other hunters..I'm laying low..Be safe everyone ,buckle up please for you loved ones sake
...I will practice and walk some miles....My day will come and I hope everyone gets a deer.....


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good luck fellow PA hunters!


----------



## cowdocdvm

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 138104

May your arrow fly true tomorrow!


----------



## rogersb

Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## ezshot81

Harness up and sling then straight. Good hunting everyone.


----------



## PAbigbear

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nicko

Just found my arrow.....I’m good for tomorrow.


----------



## andymick32

Looking forward to some success pics!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I grabbed a camera card in the dark that wasn't far off the driveway tonight, had this guy work past a stand just this evening in daylight









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Good morning PA friends. I’m Excited about the PA archery opener! I hope to fill a doe tag this morning. I have my sights on a big one, but I won’t be after him until this afternoon/evening as I have to walk near a bedding area to get to my stand. Don’t wanna push him out. Good luck!


----------



## nicko

Unseen deer downwind of me must have blown about 15 times and it’s not even sunrise. Also saw a red headlamp bobbing through the woods in the dark about 100 yards off. Good thing it’s a long season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good movement here so far ... both of my brothers have passed on yearlings...my nephew hasn’t seen anything and as I tough as it was for me to pass on a pope and young this early in the season, I did let the trophy chipmunk scamper away

Hope others are enjoying this morning as much as we are


----------



## 12-Ringer

Take that back...as I was typing, got the text from Pop....”shot a doe starting to look”


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Take that back...as I was typing, got the text from Pop....”shot a doe starting to look”


Brruuuuccceeee!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

8 deer this morning~one small buck. First doe in plot while I was unpacking in the moonlight.
Skinny doe with twins close by, but she was just too small herself.
From my elevated peach, I saw a need for some paths to cut leading to my plot, tractor time (almost as much fun as hunting).
Back at it this afternoon.
Enjoy the day fellas.


----------



## 138104

Nice morning. Saw a bunch of does and fawns. Had a doe at 40, but she busted me as I started to draw. Off to soccer now.


----------



## danesdad

I was surrounded all morning...by chipmunks.


----------



## J_Burk

Saw 1 small buck and 2 flocks of turkeys in 4D. 

The game lands had tons of cars still out huntings, had 7 others parked next to me


----------



## nicko

I think I need a gear intervention. Entirely too early in the season to be hauling this much weight through the woods. No wonder my shoulders felt like they were in a vice.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Take that back...as I was typing, got the text from Pop....”shot a doe starting to look”


How did he make out ?


----------



## full moon64

OMG NICKO Too much weight


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> OMG NICKO Too much weight


The LW alpha stand with sticks weighs 26+ lbs. My pack which I really didn’t think had a lot in it weighed 17+.

This does nothing to change my reputation for overpacking.


----------



## full moon64

Carry stand in ,,,get rid of pack......use your pockets....


----------



## full moon64

fanny pack


----------



## full moon64

Nicko You uses three steps and hang on,,set up time in dark?


----------



## full moon64

My run and gun set up...I have 4 steps and two aiders for bottom two steps




you hunter in you tube not me ...


----------



## nicko

Set up time in the dark ....15 minutes. I have a lumbar pack which is substantially lighter than the Badlands Superday I used today. Vortex binocs are not light. Safety harness, linemans rope, tree strap, one bottle of water, one knife. I did have a vest and jacket in the pack to keep from overheating on the hike in and out. 

No way to shave any substantial weight off the stand and sticks unless I only carry 3 or 2 vs complete set of 4. 3rd hand bow holder on the stand probably adds a pound to the whole package. The LW assault stand weighs a little less than the alpha but the alpha is substantially larger and more comfortable for longer sits.

I’ll fine tune it. I typically only haul this setup in when I know where I want to go. No idea how some guys run-and-gun with this setup. It has its place and time but very cumbersome.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> How did he make out ?


----------



## full moon64

aiders


----------



## full moon64

congrats on doe


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


>


Congrats!


----------



## full moon64

Sorry tried editing first post and it split post too two.....I hate new format


----------



## nicko

Congrats to poppa Bruce!


----------



## BGM51

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice doe father of Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Call me Bruce. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> *Call me Bruce*. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That would be a good AT screen name.


----------



## Mathias

You know *that *doe, the one that spoils your chances of a kill? She was on me like white on rice.
Deer 2~Matt 0


----------



## full moon64

Too bad Matt...next time,,,


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> You know *that *doe, the one that spoils your chances of a kill? She was on me like white on rice.
> Deer 2~Matt 0


 Do I ever. Sounds like my night, won’t bore you with the details. 

Nice doe Bruce.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good afternoon...8 Dow, 4 buck, 1 bear, 25 turkey.

Passed on a couple doe as there was a good buck in tow. As it usually happens the doe passed by inside 20, the buck goes another direction.

Neighbor’s 17 year son dropped a doe this evening. No one in our place scored tonight.


----------



## rogersb

Saw a nice big red fox this AM and 2 doe this evening. One was at 28 yards, but she was smaller. The bigger one was at 35 and no shot. Tuesday looks like the next night I might get out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Only hunted Saturday afternoon, all 3 of us from the ground and settled in by 3pm. Dad was seeing deer from about 4:50pm till dark and shortly after 6pm spine shot a 130 something pound doe at 10yds.
He ended up seeing 12 deer in total: 9 doe...3 fawns...no antlers.
Neck blood is from a knife as he didn't want to shoot her again..and I didn't shop it out.









Brother-in-law saw 8 deer (no antlers). Had 2 fawns within a few feet of him but no others were ever within bow range.

I saw 4 deer...2 fawns feeding as close as 7-10ft by 6:15pm and then 2 doe during the last 10-15 minutes of light. One was an absolute tank of a doe, solid 175lbs and likely heavier. She ended up coming past me broadside at about 15yds but knew something was off and kept nervously looking around. I knew I had little to no chance of drawing without seeing the white tail of defeat and let things play out as I tried to be a statue...then she turned back and stood briefly where I had no shot. She seemed to settle down and started coming my way again...slightly further out...at 20yds and much less nervous. Little did I know but my in-law had snuck within 75yds of me and was watching everything unfold and for me to shoot. I don't know if I was busted or he was but right about the time I was going to draw another doe between the 2 of us started blowing and that was the end of that.


----------



## nick060200

Congrats on the deer


----------



## nicko

Congrats to papa punisher!!!


----------



## full moon64

NICKO GOOD LUCK TONIGHT>>I CHECK YOUR AVATAR IN AM<<NO SENSE LOOKING FOR SCORE👊👍


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well our opener was basically the epitome for the phrase "that's why they call it hunting"

Our plan was to get to safe morning stands and hunt for a doe in the morning and try not to bump any deer coming off the food plots or to close to the better bedding cover.

First thing I have big lone doe emerge over the ridge and begin working right to me, she turns and browses broadside at 20.2yds and takes one slight side step to go quartering away. Settle the pin and squeeze.. I hit the only branch in the wide clear lane between me and her and deflect Infront of her. I was so focused on the shot sequence I never noticed the 1 little limb. 

It wouldnt sting so bad if I couldn't see the bottom of my venison burger box in the chest freezer.

My father had a doe inside 20yds as well and came away without an opportunity to break out the knives.

Shake it off, the evening is when we've been getting good pictures of bucks entering the food plots including just on Friday night when a shooter walked past a stand at 6:44pm.

For the afternoon I set up on a small clover plot that's 75yds inside from the larger field plot where my father would be in his newly built box blind. 5:22pm a small basket 8pt enter my plot and begins to gorge himself on clover along with 2 turkeys. A spike, 4pt and 10 turkeys entertain father for the early afternoon shift. At 6 I hear something on the ridge and get my bow in hand. I immediately catch movement and see a very nice 8pt rough estimate 110in deer coming directly at my tree, head up steady walk straight on to 3yds never an opportunity to draw or an appropriate shot angle. I'm hoping he walks past, clears a few limbs and into the plot to join the smaller 8 who is at 25yds. Unfortunately he hits my ground scent and gets a little nervous and skirts my tree going behind a quad trunk pine next to me. I came to full draw to wait him out and he settles down. He flicks his tail and proceeds to walks straight away again without a good opportunity. 

At the same time my father has a great 9pt the best buck we've had on cam all summer enter the field 100yds above him who is soon joined by the 8 that had walked away from my location. Over the next 30min smaller bucks continue to pour in until he has 8 bucks in the field feeding. Several sparing matches broke out between the 2yr Olds, at one point I think 3 separate pairs were pushing and shoving.

Eventually they all began to all work past my father's blind with the 9pt being the last deer to come down the hill to 30yds ANDDD he clips the inside of the window on the blind with his broadhead and misses by feet clearing the field.

It was a great day with awesome weather and the property has come a longggggg way since I started hunting but the thought that we could have possibly had 2 bucks and 2 does down on opening day had a few things gone different stung a bit on the drive home. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> NICKO GOOD LUCK TONIGHT>>I CHECK YOUR AVATAR IN AM<<NO SENSE LOOKING FOR SCORE👊👍


Changing my avatar back. Can‘t be a fair weathered fan.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like a good opener taunto. It’s a long season.


----------



## Asbock12

Hey fellas,
Cant believe I never noticed this thread before, then again ill be honest and dont spend much time in the bowhunting section. Im up in warren county, Pa. Thats the northwest corner for those who dont know. Had a pretty good opening day, was only able to hunt until about 2 in the afternoon as I had prior commitments, but saw lots. Didnt hunt any plots since Im taking advantage of the very large acorn output of the oaks around some of my other stands, its like carpet! My plan is to start hunting the plots once the acorns start drying up. Saw 13 deer in total, a 4 point, two spikes, and 10 doe, as well as about 15 turkey. Two of the does were definitely shooters but never got a decent shot or were within comfortable distance. Im not too worried about it as I have a lot of vacation scheduled off of work in the month of november so ill be in the woods a ton. Unfortunately my camp is an hour and a half away so i dont get to hunt after work in the evenings, only friday evenings and saturdays. Heres to hoping they open sunday hunting all season soon! Best of luck to everyone else this season!


----------



## davydtune

Nice! 



Yeah all I saw a gazillion squirrel hunters, lol! Seems my little early season valley I like to hunt has become an early squirrel season mecca of activity, lol!


----------



## Mr. October

nick060200 said:


> Delco court house telling me I have to make an appointment to renew my concealed carry permit, which is fine except the first opening they have is Feb 11th 2021. ***. Anyone who has a carry permit in delco that is expiring in the next 8 months might want to call. This seems very unconstitutional. The governor has signed a bill extending permits until December 31st. That's great but what about after that ? It's a 3rd degree felony to carry a concealed firearm without a license.


It seems like the closer to Philadelphia you are the harder they make it. The Berks County sheriff goes out of his way to make it easy to renew permits.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> You can go to open carry in the meantime if you’re ok with that.


Just make sure to understand the "open carry" law. It's a bit crazy.


----------



## Mr. October

I broke down and started using trail cams in my NJ spot this year. For the past few years we see tons of deer but only little, illegal bucks. (Same 3 pt. on one side restriction where we hunt there.) I was hoping there were bucks we just weren't seeing. It turns out . . all we have is little antlered bucks. Now this is land we own and I grew up on. I've been hunting it since I was 9-10 years old. So over 40 years (boy that makes me feel old). Sadly, as farmers have died off, new people aren't farming. What were fields of beans, corn, and alfalfa are now fallow and overgrown. Long story short . . . after sorting through thousands of pictures, here is our 2021 target buck. Fortunately there are a lot of does. Hopefully something wills stray in during the rut but last year all that showed up were more spikes and 4 pointers.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer

Asbock12 said:


> Hey fellas,
> Cant believe I never noticed this thread before, then again ill be honest and dont spend much time in the bowhunting section. Im up in warren county, Pa. Thats the northwest corner for those who dont know. Had a pretty good opening day, was only able to hunt until about 2 in the afternoon as I had prior commitments, but saw lots. Didnt hunt any plots since Im taking advantage of the very large acorn output of the oaks around some of my other stands, its like carpet! My plan is to start hunting the plots once the acorns start drying up. Saw 13 deer in total, a 4 point, two spikes, and 10 doe, as well as about 15 turkey. Two of the does were definitely shooters but never got a decent shot or were within comfortable distance. Im not too worried about it as I have a lot of vacation scheduled off of work in the month of november so ill be in the woods a ton. Unfortunately my camp is an hour and a half away so i dont get to hunt after work in the evenings, only friday evenings and saturdays. Heres to hoping they open sunday hunting all season soon! Best of luck to everyone else this season!


Welcome the Team -


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now that I am in the office and have a few minutes......🤣🤣🤣🤣

Saturday afternoon was interesting....decided to bow out of the nerve racking discussion among the 6 guys in camp about who was going where for the afternoon and I grabbed my gear and set off onto what I thought would be 135 acres all to myself. As I reached a stand that overlooks a heavy bedding area, I realized it had not had any maintenance. As I was standing on the top section of steps examining the stand and determining it to be unsafe as it was, a true giant stood up and began approaching the stand. Everything would have been perfect if I were actually in the stand...good cover, perfect wind and he was preoccupied with three doe, to be honest, that I didn't even see bedded in the briars until he started to move in their direction and they stood up. This buck was easily in the 150" range and here I am at 2:30 in the afternoon, standing on the top section of a stick ladder with my pack and bow on the ground below me. To make matters worse, he approaches from 90 yards to roughly 50, turns broadside continues to angle toward me. I tried to get my phone out to get some footage and that little movement caught his attention and stood there staring at me for what seemed like an hour, before he simply turned and walked calmly back the way he came. I waited until he he crested ridge before climbing down to gather myself.

Grabbed my gear, hiked all the way around the mountain to keep the wind in my favor and to get to the desation that I believed might be heading, a small crab apple orchard in the creek bottom between two very large bean fields. As I am approaching I see a few deer in the beans, it's now about 4:15PM. I do my best ninja impression and slip into the bottom and establish an ambush site. I am watching three doe and two small buck in the beans and see other deer moving through the apples, but anyone who has ever hunted a wild crab apple orchard in a creek bottom can envision the thick gnarly tangles, so I was often only getting a glimpse here and there, but no sign of the big antlers. As I am scanning movement on the ridge with my binos I catch movement out of the corner of my eye and see the three doe and two small buck in the beans, running straight for me. I then notice the lone black bear emerge from the edge of the creek bed, approximately 100 yards from where I was hidden and make his way across the beans. The three doe passed by at less than 20 yards (momma and two born this spring). The two buck veered slightly off track, but I wouldn't have shot anyway.

It's now about 5:30 and I can still see movement high up on the ridge where I believed that big buck might come from...I finally get a good angle and can make out three doe feeding high on the ridge and they appeared to be angling their way into the bottom. I was studying them as intently as I could with the binos and I caught some movement about 60 yards or so behind them...it was another good buck. Not as nice as the one that caught be on the sticks, but definitely something that most of us wouldn't hesitate to shoot....as I am watching him I turn to try to determine what those three doe were doing and as I am watching them reach the first bench on the ridge, I hear the unmistakable sound of a bow being shot, I see the lead doe mule kick, run about 50 yards and fall over. I turn my attention quickly back to the buck and it took me almost 10-minutes to find him with the glass. As you might expect he was statuesque, at full alert....then I heard the sound of a climber descending and once again the giant simply turned and walked in the same direction from where he came.

I decided that since I had more than an 90 minutes of daylight I was going to try to hump it down the creek bed and circle to the opposite side of the ridge where there are some pretty thick hemlock trees along the pipeline, with crab apples behind them, hanging right over the creek. With all of the commotion on the ridge top in front of me, I didn't see the 25 turkey enter the beans behind me. As I got up to move the turkey busted and created more commotion than I wanted to, but I still manged to make it all the way around to the opposite side with 40 minutes left to sit. I did see 5 more doe, but none close enough for shot. I decided to take the easiest path back to camp which involved getting out to the road and simply walking about 1/3 mile back to camp along the road, as opposed to bushwhacking through the timber (would have been shorter, but not faster or easier). On the walk back a truck passed by, stops about 25 yards past me, reverses and asks if I'd like a ride. Turns out the neighbor is allowing another family to archery hunt is property this year and the doe I saw get shot, was shot by this family's 17 year old son. He had the doe in the bed of the truck. Compare that to the Sonic shake story I shared a few weeks ago....in these parts I get called a murder and doused with a milkshake, in Potter I catch a ride with strangers who have a dead deer in the bed of their truck - lol...what is that real estate agents always say? Location, location, location......

If all goes well, I am heading back up tomorrow or Wednesday. My Dad's up all week and prefer he not be by himself, but he's retired and I am not so.....


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Changing my avatar back. Can‘t be a fair weathered fan.


I'll smart off Friday and then you might not see me back for a week or so after Sunday


----------



## yetihunter1

I was upstate this weekend but didn’t get to deer hunt... had a bachelor party that was a good time. Did walk the local game lands for squirrel but found nothing but loads of deer and bear sign. Will need to get out there when the primary objective isn’t alcohol...


----------



## yetihunter1

still haven't figured out how to rotate pics when posting from the phone.


----------



## Charman03

A lot of bucks get saved by people shooting the first doe that walks by that’s for sure


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> A lot of bucks get saved by people shooting the first doe that walks by that’s for sure


Yep, isn't the first time I've witnessed it and I NEVER shoot the first doe I see, even if it means I don't shoot a doe...so be it...what I find most interesting when I have witnessed is the buck's behavior. 

That kid and his dad had absolutely no clue that buck was there...to be fair from my vantage point below them, I am not sure the terrain would have allowed for a clear field of view to the buck, but when that buck left he made damn sure NOT to bound away through the woods, waving the white flag of shame in the face of those hunters....he simply lowered his head and slipped away in the EXACT direction from which had just come...literally turned completely around and walked away....even the big buck earlier in the day, that knew something wasn't right when he caught me standing on the climbing sticks without a bow in my hand; he simply lowered his head and sauntered away...he did look back a couple of times, but I think that was just to haunt my dreams...

Someone once told me that while a doe is concerned with protecting the herd, a buck is concerned with protecting himself. A doe will snort, stomp, waive her tail in an effort to alert the rest that something isn't right, a buck will tuck his head and tail and get the heck out of dodge. I can tell him that I have personally witnessed the phenomena on numerous occasions and it has totally changed how I behave when I spot the first deer in an area.


----------



## dougell

I guess it depends on what you're after.I go out sometimes to shoot a doe,with little expectation of killing a buck.Other times,when I'm primarily hunting for a buck,I wouldn't consider shooting a doe.I would also have a hard time shooting a doe in certain areas because I'm hunting a particular deer and want to leave that spot as under pressured as possible.When my son started to hunt,I let him shoot whatever,even in my best spots because I only cared about his experience.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree....I rarely go out to just kill a doe anymore...my son, nephews, and any guests I take always get first choice of spots and can shoot whatever is legal and makes them happy. If someone specifically asks me to take a doe, that's a different story, but that rarely happens too much anymore and when it does I do my best to use that opportuntiy to introduce someone new to the SPORT.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nick, how's it feel to finally see the eagles pull one out their arse and get in the win column?! The teams in that division have been abysmal so far.....especially the train wreck cowgirls.


----------



## Shortstroke

full moon64 said:


> aiders
> View attachment 7285126



Where did you get the aiders? I’ve got a hang on up right now and would love to be just 2 feet higher, this would be a game changer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nick, how's it feel to finally see the eagles pull one out their arse and get in the win column?! The teams in that division have been abysmal so far.....especially the train wreck cowgirls.



Ha ha!!! Right now they are the king of the NFC east mountain and that mountain is constructed of horse dung.


----------



## nicko

Shortstroke said:


> Where did you get the aiders? I’ve got a hang on up right now and would love to be just 2 feet higher, this would be a game changer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can make your own. I used a spare strap from my LW sticks after I went with the rope mod. I gave the boot loop more shape by wrapping it with multiple wraps of hockey tape and I tied knots in the strap to shorten it up to my desired length. Granted, it doesn't look as clean as the aider in the vid posted by fullmoon but it is functional. I only use it on my bottom stick.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7285868


Looks like the catfish are getting artisan bread slices.


----------



## full moon64

Changing my avatar back. Can‘t be a fair weathered fan. 

1st Place Nicko..OMG. @ 1-2-1


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not the same one fullmoon posted,but Mike’s are very nice...

He offers a single and a multi step









Multi-Step Aiders — BackWoods Mobile Gear


Our Multi-Step Aiders are custom made . They come in either a moveable or fixed style and enough options to get you however far off the ground you want to go!




www.backwoodsmobilegear.com







https://www.backwoodsmobilegear.com/shop-online/fixed%20single



Also agree with Nicko, not tough to do on your own...


----------



## 12-Ringer

To all the PMs that have already arrived ....

That is 7 shelves of trail cameras in the background.

The loss of the local private ground has really curbed my “camtrapping”.

A by-product of owning the12-ring.com


----------



## Mathias

I put up a 2 man ladder in my upper field, where I’ve never had one before, despite all the deer I see passing thru. My Norway’s have attained more than suffice height to hide a stand. These evergreen ladders are my favorite place to put one. Perfect cover and the smell is nice too.


----------



## Mathias

Not sure why they are in triplicate...


----------



## andymick32

Dad hit a nice 8 at 6:30. Bolt might have deflected and hit front shoulder. Had no blood whatsoever except for what was on arrow. Only got like 7" of penetration, arrow busted and front half was left in deer. Backed out. Don't think odds are good. Shot with Tenpoint Turbo XLT II with 125 grain Exodus Heads. Chances of finding?


----------



## nicko

Good luck Andy. Penetration doesn’t sound great but the head may still be in the deer and doing damage. What’s your tracking plan?


----------



## nicko

Good looking set up in the pines Matt.


----------



## andymick32

Anyone ever have a successful recovery on a shoulder hit? Have a tracking dog coming in the am. I’ll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## nick060200

andymick32 said:


> Anyone ever have a successful recovery on a shoulder hit? Have a tracking dog coming in the am. I’ll let you guys know how it turns out.


I shot a doe a few years back while i was on the ground. She was walking towards me, straight at me actually. When she got to about 10 feet I was already drawn back. She turned slightly and I took the shot and hit her square in the shoulder. She made it about 50 yds and piled up. I had a hard time finding her because she crossed a creek and it was super thick stuff and washed all the blood away. I couldn't cross where she did. But I had enough penetration to kill her. I was shooting a vpa head that year. And my arrows were probably around 450 grains. But like nick said my broadhead made it in there and was in there doing damage as she ran away.


----------



## PAbigbear

7" is more than enough to get into the goodies. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well It didn't take long to feel the painful side of cell cams. On a conference call at 2:30pm on a Monday and these show up on my phone
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

im betting you couldnt pay attention after those came thru


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I put up a 2 man ladder in my upper field, where I’ve never had one before, despite all the deer I see passing thru. My Norway’s have attained more than suffice height to hide a stand. These evergreen ladders are my favorite place to put one. Perfect cover and the smell is nice too.
> View attachment 7286242
> View attachment 7286243
> View attachment 7286243
> View attachment 7286243


That looks like a great spot to hunt whether you kill anything there or not.


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> Well It didn't take long to feel the painful side of cell cams. On a conference call at 2:30pm on a Monday and these show up on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 I just swapped out an older Bushnell for a new reveal at a community scrape by my one stand. Woke up this morning to see my #1 buck there at 0315. Lots of deer movement on them last evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How are the reveals performing for you guys?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Andy...I agree with BigBear 7" is plenty....hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Straw

Joe I have 2 reveals out and they have worked perfectly for the 3 months I have had them out


----------



## Schleprock1

andymick32 said:


> Dad hit a nice 8 at 6:30. Bolt might have deflected and hit front shoulder. Had no blood whatsoever except for what was on arrow. Only got like 7" of penetration, arrow busted and front half was left in deer. Backed out. Don't think odds are good. Shot with Tenpoint Turbo XLT II with 125 grain Exodus Heads. Chances of finding?


Andy, I dropped an 8 point last evening. I misjudged the distance and hit him in the spine with a Rage. The Rage made it through the spine and about 6 inches into the lung on the other side. He dropped on the spot from the spine hit and stopped moving about 30 seconds later from the lung damage. 
A hit deer can go a long ways in 30 seconds if he is still on his feet. The dog should find him this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> Joe I have 2 reveals out and they have worked perfectly for the 3 months I have had them out


SO you pay $100 for the cam and $55 a year for up to 250 transmitted pics per month....is that basically how it works?


----------



## Matt Musto

Matt Musto said:


> Well I had a bad week. Didn't hunt at all but found out the 13 pointer I'm hunting got shot......in the neck...... and was not recovered. This happened Tuesday night. Sounds like he may have lived from the description of the shot and the fact that he didn't hit the carotid or jugular. If he had it wouldn't have gone 100 yards. Fingers crossed that he is not suffering too bad and doesn't die from infection in a week or two.


Since this post the target buck showed up on the camera of my friend who shot him. Hole in the neck. Last Thursday the buck was killed by a kid across the street, assuming on his acre of land, shot in the butt and hit the femoral artery. Hero shots where in his driveway loaded on a UTV, not gutted, no camo and the deer died in a manicured lawn. You may have seen them on the Hunting Pennsylvania Facebook group. Time to move on. I have another hammer 8 and a few other mature bucks within a mile of this property. Gonna check out my big property this weekend and get a camera out there.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Would rather watch paint dry.


I have been watching paint dry for the last two Sundays. And cutting the lawn, closing the pool and attending kids sports


----------



## Straw

Download the app. 5 bucks a month for 250 pics and you can suspend service whenever you want. I will stop service after archery season


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> Since this post the target buck showed up on the camera of my friend who shot him. Hole in the neck. Last Thursday the buck was killed by a kid across the street, assuming on his acre of land, shot in the butt and hit the femoral artery. Hero shots where in his driveway loaded on a UTV, not gutted, no camo and the deer died in a manicured lawn. You may have seen them on the Hunting Pennsylvania Facebook group. Time to move on. I have another hammer 8 and a few other mature bucks within a mile of this property. Gonna check out my big property this weekend and get a camera out there.


I saw that - one heck of a buck. Congrats to the kid who got it done! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah...that pic is making the rounds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> Download the app. 5 bucks a month for 250 pics and you can suspend service whenever you want. I will stop service after archery season


so what happens if the cam catches more than 250 per month?


----------



## Billy H

Just walked in from a nice sit this morning. I was hunting a 30 acre parcel i have permission on that is two properties from mine. I walk to my stands there from my house. First time out on this property this year. About 8:30 after seeing nothing I decide to climb down and take a quick look at a community scrape that has been active for years. All is well, scrape still going lots of sign. I then walk to check another stand. As walk up to it I see what looks like a huge homemade blind of some sort about 50 yards away. Hmm , I get over there and it turns out to be a bunch of skids stood on end at 45 degree angles one after the other in a arc with an array of 2x 4 holding them up. Turns out to be a bank turn the one neighbor kid made for his bicycle. LOL I had to chuckle. This is a good 70 yards off their property. This isn't the first time these folks have encroached on this property with no regard for anything. I guess its time for another talk and have them get there trash off the property. If the kid wants to make a little trail and ride who cares , but the trash has got to go. The owner of the 30 acres lives down near the city and is very hard to get hold of. Myself and another guy that has land on the other side have done well keeping things in check. 
To top it off on my walk back I spooked some deer on my place that were laying by one of my stands. Still was a good morning. I think I'm learning to not let what ignorant people do bother me a whole lot.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah...that pic is making the rounds.


There where definitely at least 6 people that new of the buck and some not so sportsmen like tactics taking place in the area. Obviously I didn't own the buck but it would have been nice to have a fair playing field among the contestants. This is the second monster coming from the same plot of woods in the last 4 years. My buck last season wasn't too shabby either and a 140 ten was killed last season as well. Hunting pressure is through the roof on all private land and only 3 or four people have permission. Sorry if I sound salty, rant over.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Similar situation in the area close to my office....in 2017 and 2018....in both cases the monsters were shot over a corn piles in backyards...and I don't mean a wooded backyard either, in fact one kid (16 yrs old) shot he buck from inside of his parents garden shed and detailed most of his with a Instagram story...his blind chairs were chase loungers (lol). That 11-point scored 148". Is what it is.....not my style, but others pay thousands to sit in 20' tower blinds with propane heaters, ergonomic blind chairs, breakfast, all while watching a corn pile..


----------



## jacobh

Joe all different plans unlimited is $13 month


----------



## Straw

I camera will still take pics but not transmit them. I believe you can upgrade your service at any time to send more pics. I have not had this issue yet the scrapes they are on are just starting to get hit regularly


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> so what happens if the cam catches more than 250 per month?


Joe they have 3 plans to choose. Each of those 3 also have a discounted yearly option. I have 2. The 2 cameras share a 1000 pics a month. Unlimited is $13 a month I think


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice, seems pretty popular here ....


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> so what happens if the cam catches more than 250 per month?


Taticam currently have 3 levels to their plan I imagine they and their competitors will continue to evolve.

I wish their were better bundles or discounts for multiple cams. We put 3 cams out in the last few weeks and have ordered 4 more. When hunting places 3 or 4 hours away on short weekend trips it's nice during season to have that real time data and not need to tramp all over day 1 collecting cards. We will only run the plans during season and again for turkey I don't need pictures all summer. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Hoping I found the sweet spot for intel. I'm tagged out here in Ohio but I'm not too far from game land 285, any input? Also heard 214 was usually good too, just a bit further drive for me.


----------



## PA_ENGR

a


Meister said:


> Hoping I found the sweet spot for intel. I'm tagged out here in Ohio but I'm not too far from game land 285, any input? Also heard 214 was usually good too, just a bit further drive for me.


mercer and southern Crawford got hit with Ehd. So would stay away from 214.
Havent’t hunted 285 in long time. Some decent areas near private farm land but once pheasant comes in last weekend in October the field areas get hammered.


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> There where definitely at least 6 people that new of the buck and some not so sportsmen like tactics taking place in the area. Obviously I didn't own the buck but it would have been nice to have a fair playing field among the contestants. This is the second monster coming from the same plot of woods in the last 4 years. My buck last season wasn't too shabby either and a 140 ten was killed last season as well. Hunting pressure is through the roof on all private land and only 3 or four people have permission. Sorry if I sound salty, rant over.


This is the buck I saw on FB. Is this the one?









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Nice, seems pretty popular here ....


I figured I would try them for $100 but I just pulled in my driveway and there were a few doe standing in front of the reveal and I didn’t get sent any pictures. Same thing last night, they were out there for 10 minutes until it finally sent a picture and even then was spotty sending them. I haven’t had much action on the other either. IMO these cams are missing a ton of stuff. I’ll have to check the sd to see if it’s even triggering.

also you can’t lock the camera unless you use a bear box, so someone could swipe the card easily. I won’t be purchasing anymore of these, I’m sticking with covert and spartan


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> How are the reveals performing for you guys?


Mine are working great. I put them on my back porch facing out my driveway to test them before deploying them to the woods. It is 68 yards to the road and I got traffic going by all day long. Some guys have had card issues but I use the same SanDisk class 4 cards I use in all my cameras without a problem so far. The app is simple, the monthly rates are reasonable. They're worth the price without the cell capability.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> This is the buck I saw on FB. Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Illegally tagged on the antler.....hunter can expect to surrender those antlers soon.


----------



## full moon64

I had one that size.last year...45yds full alert looking..I was at full draw...I let down...too alert..and far too shoot for.me..WE will see..good luck too everyone...Staying solo...I TRUST MYSELF..PERIOD


----------



## Mathias

Binoculars question.
My Maven C1 10x42’s arrived and I had a chance to test them out a couple evenings. I know there are some fans here.
7-ish this evening I was glassing a dozen deer 250 or so yards off in a winter wheat field. Could not make out any head gear. I’m on the fence for sending these back and moving on to plan C.....Low light doesn’t seem to be all that they claim, for my eyes anyways.
Just want to Stay in this price range, which is difficult when looking for quality....


----------



## full moon64

send them back,,,doesnt seem right,,,Theres got too be better...


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother said the same exact thing this weekend. Problem is, I don’t think there is anything comparable in that price range. I’ve tested too many to mention and it you try anything else under $400 I think you’ll find them to be worse. That is, unless you find a used pair of higher end...our classifieds might produce?


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> send them back,,,doesnt seem right,,,Theres got too be better...


Sure there are plenty better, but I haven’t come across anything close in that price range...Lord knows I have NOT tried them all though...might be something else out there..

My brother mentioned his constantly fogging too, but then again he was wearing a full flask mask while visiting too


----------



## Mathias

Thinking about trying Monarch 5’s, they get decent reviews.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’d pass...my cousin dumped his for a set of Vortex Viper HDs, he had issue after issue and the customer service on the Monarchs was terrible.

You might find the Vortex Diamondbacks good enough and should be in that same general price range.

I do enjoy my Viper HDs, but they’re about double the cost of the C1s unless you find a deal and there can be deals to be had


----------



## Mathias

Joe, my other thought at the time I bought these were the Diamondback *HD *variants. They also garner great reviews.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Thinking about trying Monarch 5’s, they get decent reviews.


Matt,
The Sig Sauer Zulu 7’s are awesome glass....look at them or the Zulu 5’s. Love mine. Look at their reviews....great binocs. I have a ton of binocs, including Leica’s and these are very good. 
I also traded a bow for brand new pair of Cabela Euro’s (Meopta) not that far back and for 10x32’s they are amazing glass. Have become my go-to hunting binocs.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Perry, I’ll research them. I have Meostar 8x32’s, awesome glass, just want larger objective lens.


----------



## nicko

Look into Vortex Viper HD 8x42s. My only negative with them is their weight (which seems to be a general Vortex con). Anybody I have handed these binocs to for glassing have stated "these are really good". That said, anybody I have handed them to has zero experience with good binocs / used cheap azz binocs. But for the money, I think they are solid. Brand new cost will be a tick or two above the Mavens, I got mine here in the classified for $400.00. Vortex C/S has been a pleasure to deal with. I have had no functional issues with the binocs since I have owned them. Lost a cover for one objective lense on a hunt......they sent new ones at no charge. Just called for replacement rain caps because the rubber tether between the eye pieced cracked.........no charge.

Cry once, buy once.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have the 10x42s and really like them


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Thanks Perry, I’ll research them. I have Meostar 8x32’s, awesome glass, just want larger objective lens.


Why not get the Meostar HD 10x42? You seem like a good guy, so your wife will forgive you...lol!


----------



## Billy H

I really like my C1 mavens . For the price I don't think you'll get much better results and warranty. Ive been happy with mine in low light. Certainly not night vision but very adequate for my purposes. Will be Interesting to see how the others in the price range stack up.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Sorry if I sound salty, rant over.


 You sure do. Probably should be happy for the kid.


----------



## davydtune

Well 3 doe, 4 fawns, and 3 smaller bucks last night. Some dummy forgot his saddle at home so he had to hunt from the ground. Had 2 fawns and a huge old momma come into 10 yards. Let the fawns walk past but when momma stepped into the opening she picked my right out like I was a neon sign, lol! Them old nannys are tough to fool  Pretty sure if I had remembered my saddle she would be hanging.......oh well that be hunting


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL I know a dummy who hiked a mile to his stand and realized he forgot his detached quiver Full of arrows back at the truck.


----------



## davydtune

Lol!


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Binoculars question.
> My Maven C1 10x42’s arrived and I had a chance to test them out a couple evenings. I know there are some fans here.
> 7-ish this evening I was glassing a dozen deer 250 or so yards off in a winter wheat field. Could not make out any head gear. I’m on the fence for sending these back and moving on to plan C.....Low light doesn’t seem to be all that they claim, for my eyes anyways.
> Just want to Stay in this price range, which is difficult when looking for quality....


The problem with any glass is that not everyone sees through them the same. I spend a lot of time trying everythign from the $100 cheapies to the $1200 bino's (20+ years ago).

Ended up with Sightrons. Back then no one had ever heard of them, and they are still not real popular. For me, they were as good as the most expensive glass I looked through. Last spring one of the eye cups came loose and they replaced my 20 some year old binoculars with a new model. A real stand up company and an awesome product. (I have a couple scopes from them as well)

If you are in the market, they are definitely worth a look.









Sightron, Inc. Sightron Siii 8X42 Bino Roof Prsm Siii842rm


SIGHTRON SIII 8x42 ROOF PRSM BINO




buffalogapoutfitters.com


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Hey Matt. I have a set of the Cabela's Euro's in 10x42 and also older pair of Zeiss victory's 10x40 and the Zeiss are better all around by a narrow margin. You can definitely see the difference in clarity when looking at something over 100 yards and the last couple minutes of light. The hard thing with binoculars and scopes is if you can see the $400 or $500 plus difference. I'm to the point where I buy the best I can afford with the expectation that I will have them the rest of my life.


----------



## Charman03

How do I go about purchasing a remaining doe tag over the counter?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve always just gone to the courthouse to do so


----------



## Missions95

Charman03 said:


> How do I go about purchasing a remaining doe tag over the counter?


Gotta go to a county treasurer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Bucket said:


> The problem with any glass is that not everyone sees through them the same. I spend a lot of time trying everythign from the $100 cheapies to the $1200 bino's (20+ years ago).
> 
> Ended up with Sightrons. Back then no one had ever heard of them, and they are still not real popular. For me, they were as good as the most expensive glass I looked through. Last spring one of the eye cups came loose and they replaced my 20 some year old binoculars with a new model. A real stand up company and an awesome product. (I have a couple scopes from them as well)
> 
> If you are in the market, they are definitely worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sightron, Inc. Sightron Siii 8X42 Bino Roof Prsm Siii842rm
> 
> 
> SIGHTRON SIII 8x42 ROOF PRSM BINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffalogapoutfitters.com


Sightron is one of the best kept secrets in the business for sure. I got turned onto their riflescopes through a different forum about 12 years ago. Own a few scopes and a few bino's. I generally use "cheapie" binos as I pretty much destroy them every few years. The Sightron SI I have blow away anything else in their budget range. For reference i also own Alpen, Nikon, Bushnell, and vortex in the 75-200 range.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a pair of the original Cabela's Alaskan Guide Series in 10x42 that really treated me well until I dropped them from stand...from that point on they never seemed right and Cabela's really gave me the run around about repair/replacing. I will concede that they were 11 years old, but when my Pop cracked his Diamondbacks, Vortex sent him a new pair. I eventually got the Guide Series squared away, but in the year it took to do so, the Vipers took hold.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> LOL I know a dummy who hiked a mile to his stand and realized he forgot his detached quiver Full of arrows back at the truck.


I know for a fact you aren't the first one to do this.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I know for a fact you aren't the first one to do this.



I then hiked all the back, grabbed my quiver, then all the way back to the same stand. Saw 14 deer from that stand that morning, including a beautiful 10 that I passed and thought I would end up regretting it later, but I did score another great buck later in the week.

Anyone who has been at this long enough has some stories that make us all laugh...I can recall the first buck I ever shot with a bow. I was 25 years old, hunting by myself about an hour from home. At the time I was driving a Ponitac Grand AM GT. I shot the buck just at dark, complete pass through and the buck barely flinched. Thinking I missed him I was attempting to nock another XX75 tipped with 125grain Razorback onto my Bear Whitetail II Extreme when the deer simply fell over. I was so excited, I started down out of my stand without detaching my safety belt (long before harnesses and lifelines). I step onto the first section of the stick ladder, my safety belt grabs me and swings me around. I fumble around for 10-minutes to finally get to the ground and over to my deer. No cell phones, but I did have a beeper (I was one of the cool guys - or at leas so I thought). Get the deer dressed and drug to the car and then I couldn't lift it into the truck. I literally ran a rope over a tree branch, tied one end to the bumper and the other other to the buck's neck and feet (had them tucked in the antlers). Drove the car forward raising the buck in the air, tied off the rope, reversed the car enough so that when I cut the rope if fell into the trunk.

I've often said if anyone could have captured any one of a couple different segments that night on film, I may have been a finalists for the Funniest Home Video's $100k prize

2-months later I traded the Pontiac for a Dakota pick-up.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Thanks Perry, I’ll research them. I have Meostar 8x32’s, awesome glass, just want larger objective lens.


Maybe try the MeoPros, which are around $450, or flip the 8s for 10s? You'd have no problem moving them on Rokslide. They're vultures over there.

Edit: My first decent set of glass was the budget entry Vanguard Endeavors. I think they were $250 at the time. I gotta say, they were pretty good for the price point. Used them out west on antelope hunts at first. Later upgraded to Vipers, but was not impressed with the quality given their price. Vanguard has since come out with the ED II and they get solid reviews, even on the bird forums. Might be worth a look. 

Vanguard Endeavor ED II 10x42 mini review - BirdForum


----------



## andymick32

I'm happy with my Leupold Mojave 8x42s. They don't make them anymore, so not sure what the newest model is called. I've switched all my optics to Leupold. Their customer service is top notch. You actually get to speak to an english speaking person if you have a problem too.


----------



## Missions95

andymick32 said:


> I'm happy with my Leupold Mojave 8x42s. They don't make them anymore, so not sure what the newest model is called. I've switched all my optics to Leupold. Their customer service is top notch. You actually get to speak to an english speaking person if you have a problem too.


This!! love mine, by far the best glass in the price range I’ve tried. I heard the newer models don’t use quite as good glass, but I haven’t tried them, so can’t really say. I picked mine up when they were going out, a few years back, for half price from cabelas. Best $120 bucks I’ve spent when it comes to my archery gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Missions95 said:


> This!! love mine, by far the best glass in the price range I’ve tried. I heard the newer models don’t use quite as good glass, but I haven’t tried them, so can’t really say. I picked mine up when they were going out, a few years back, for half price from cabelas. Best $120 bucks I’ve spent when it comes to my archery gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You paid $120 for Mojave’s??


----------



## Missions95

Yep, cabelas was running a stupid good close out sale I guess it was more than 50% off, because I think the ones I got retailed around $350 at the time. I’ve never found them for close to that since. They are the bx3 Mojave’s, which the newer ones are the bx4, but I’ve heard that they changed the glass in the bx4’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Actually sorry it was $190 I just searched back through my email receipts, but still well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Missions95 said:


> Actually sorry it was $190 I just searched back through my email receipts, but still well worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a steal


----------



## dougell

I have a pair of 10x32 mojaves that I'd sell cheap.


----------



## TauntoHawk

People often go for too much magnification in budget glass, a Lower power is going to be brighter and stabilize better therefore appear clean and crisper.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Came across a pair of 8x42 Hawke Frontier Ed X here on the classifieds. Did a bunch of research on them and the guys on rockslide spoke highly of them, so I picked them up. They retail for all but $400 and I got mine which were only used once indoors for about $165. So far I really like them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


>


Now we just need to see some nice, red leaves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing to report from the morning...small six and a few doe...all set now in a funnel between cut corn and standing beans with scattered apples throughout the creek bottom. Same bottom I saw that nice buck Saturday evening. Brought my cousin in so we have both ends covered, winds perfect....now we wait...


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck Joe! Not quite like Kansas thread but love the pics for those of us that can't get out tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The northern tier is gorgeous this time of year. I agree with Mr. October, a little more crimson on the ground would certainly add to the beauty.[emoji12][emoji6]


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little early in the year .... 25 yards .... might regret it later??


----------



## 138104

I give you guys credit for passing up small bucks. I plan on shooting the first legal buck that walks by.


----------



## nicko

Nothing wrong with shooting smaller but legal bucks but I agree with passing that one Joe. You know there bigger ones waiting in the shadows


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a good look he’d likely be in the 90-100” range....likely 2.5 year old. Neighbors won’t pass him that’s for sure..not up here.

He was with a big 4 point (if that’s not an oxymoron)


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Was up at camp last weekend with my youngest boy,his first year bowhunting.We both saw a couple deer no shooting.heading back up to hunt Saturday morning.we both have doe tags that didn’t make it into the fire this year.


----------



## perryhunter4

81 degrees Saturday here.....not looking forward to that!! But when it’s your only day to hunt you suck it up....


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Was up at camp last weekend with my youngest boy,his first year bowhunting.We both saw a couple deer no shooting.heading back up to hunt Saturday morning.we both have doe tags that didn’t make it into the fire this year.



GASP!!!! Darrin......are you saying what I think you're saying?


----------



## ForestPhantom

Find the water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> GASP!!!! Darrin......are you saying what I think you're saying?


I don’t know Nick it’s been 21 years since I shot a flat head.ill have to be in the right mood


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I don’t know Nick it’s been 21 years since I shot a flat head.ill have to be in the right mood


Sounds like it will be a good time whether you pull the bow back or not. Good luck to your son.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Sounds like it will be a good time whether you pull the bow back or not. Good luck to your son.


Thanks buddy good luck to u too!


----------



## davydtune

So I got this big ol'shiny rock to play with today 😁 Guessing I could knap a few arrow heads out it, lol! A knife too


----------



## nick060200

davydtune said:


> So I got this big ol'shiny rock to place with today [emoji16] Guessing I could knap a few arrow heads out it, lol! A knife too


That is cool. What is it exactly?


----------



## davydtune

nick060200 said:


> That is cool. What is it exactly?


obsidian


----------



## nick060200

davydtune said:


> obsidian


Wow. That's neat !


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Not liking the looks of the warmer weather for Saturday around here either...be out tomorrow evening though.

Haven't noticed LTG post in here for a bit...wondering if he's seen that dwarf?



davydtune said:


> So I got this big ol'shiny rock to play with today 😁 Guessing I could knap a few arrow heads out it, lol! A knife too


That'll make some damn sharp blades! How's your latest bow build been working out for you?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw two buck in the last 40-mins of light that made passing on that earlier 8 seem like a great choice. They didn’t cooperate as I am some thick stuff, but t never knew I was there.

My youngest brother killed a doe tonight and my cousins buddy clipped one that we tracked until just now. He’s going back in, in the am to search some more.


----------



## Mathias

This morning looks to be the best of the week, it’s actually cooler here than my place upstate. Hopefully you guys are heading out too.


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> Not liking the looks of the warmer weather for Saturday around here either...be out tomorrow evening though.
> 
> Haven't noticed LTG post in here for a bit...wondering if he's seen that dwarf?
> 
> 
> That'll make some damn sharp blades! How's your latest bow build been working out for you?


Very well 😁 She shoots nice, well pretty slow but.........🙂 She's quiet and I can shoot her pretty well.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I give you guys credit for passing up small bucks. I plan on shooting the first legal buck that walks by.


Likewise. I have limited opportunity and extremely limited places to hunt. I'm happy if I see a legal buck. It's been a couple years.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> 81 degrees Saturday here.....not looking forward to that!! But when it’s your only day to hunt you suck it up....


We are camping out at Codorus State Park for the weekend. I'm not taking my hunting stuff. It's our last camping weekend of the year and then I'll be pretty focused on hunting.


----------



## 138104

My weekend plans got thrown out of whack, but the positive is I can hunt this morning. Decided to pull out the climber and setup in a spot I haven't hunted in a few years. I can almost guarantee I'll see does, but a buck is possible too. I just hope the vine I pulled off the tree was a grapevine and not poison oak or ivy...lol!


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be in a tree but not hunting this weekend. It’s my first hunt with one of the mentor hunters I am helping this year. Their grandfather owns a chunk of acreage in the middle of West Chester that they run horses on. Hasn't allowed anyone to hunt it really till now for the kids. While hanging a stand Wednesday for this weekend, I kicked up a toad 10pt and a respectable 6pt bedded right behind the barn. I'm hoping this works out well for the 1st of the newbies and we can get the other one in a tree soon (need to confirm they got the right tags).


----------



## nicko

In transit on my way to the big woods right now… Beautiful colors… Just makes the drive all that more enjoyable.


----------



## 138104

Wife told me no does with fawns, so passed on this one.


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> Wife told me no does with fawns, so passed on this one.


What the wife don't know ...... still makes deer bologna.

Now if they still have spots, I'd give her a pass.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> What the wife don't know ...... still makes deer bologna.
> 
> Now if they still have spots, I'd give her a pass.


That's just an excuse as I can't pull the trigger when a fawn is still with mom. Years ago, I killed a doe and then had to chase her fawns off. After that, I stopped.

I did have 2 adult does come in, but was facing the wrong way and got busted trying to turn.


----------



## tyepsu

Grew up in north Central Pennsylvania but live in Ohio now. Try to get back to hunt a few times a year. In 3A, where my parents live, hunting Wednesday through tomorrow with my dad. Got this doe off my parent's property this morning.


----------



## jasonk0519

First Doe with a vertical bow in 10 years. I’m really liking my set up. It hits hard even at 58#. Now I need a buck to cooperate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

Thinking about trying something in the morning. My stand is currently hanging in a tree on an outside field corner. I have very limited shooting into the field but good shooting into the woods. I'm thinking of rolling my deer cart out in the field before daylight tomorrow morning. Hoping it will make the deer uncomfortable enough that they turn into the woods instead of going up through the field. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## fap1800

Good shooting, gentlemen!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wind shifted now out of SW...moved abut 100 yards to situate on the good wind side of the scrapes that I watched get open yesterday...2 more in here that weren’t here when I left last night. Tough to get to in the AM, but I have a few hours to plot on that before the magic hour.

I am basically settled I between a cut corn field and a beam field....the bottom is saturated with apples and relatively thick. This move actually affords me more cover and more shooting, but I am sacrificing some of the thickets part of the apples. 

Hoping they skirt along the corn, into the apples, on there way to the beans.


----------



## yetihunter1

looks good Joe, shoot straight!!


----------



## perryhunter4

jasonk0519 said:


> First Doe with a vertical bow in 10 years. I’m really liking my set up. It hits hard even at 58#. Now I need a buck to cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. What’s your set-up? One of my “mentors” that got me hooked into archery years back is shooting #50 and still puts them down consistently. Haven’t seen him in awhile but he always used Wasp fixed heads and loved them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> looks good Joe, shoot straight!!


Thanks .... you too!!!


----------



## jasonk0519

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats. What’s your set-up? One of my “mentors” that got me hooked into archery years back is shooting #50 and still puts them down consistently. Haven’t seen him in awhile but he always used Wasp fixed heads and loved them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Mathews VXR 31.5 27.5 inch draw. Shooting gold tip hunter XT with 100gr QAD exodus heads. My line of work beat my shoulders up pretty good. Last year I was target shooting a recurve at #45 and hurt myself so I wanted to start on the lighter side. I could probably go heavier now after shooting all year but I’m not sure I need to for deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wind was a pain in the ass this afternoon… Swirling in multiple directions. Experience pretty much the same as Joe as we are hunting fairly close to each other. I had a spike at 25 yards and five does at 300+ yards. Does buggered out for no apparent reason but about 10 minutes later, a black bear came out so I’m guessing that Is why they skedaddled. Pulled my stand and sticks down and left it at the base of the tree and will relocate it about 300 to 400 yards tomorrow morning to where I saw all the deer. Also had a grouse puttering around in the leaves beneath my stand and saw a bald eagle snacking on some roadkill along route six. Fall scenery up here is beautiful.


----------



## Mathias

Great pics guys!
looking forward to the morning hunt.

On the binos, I sent the Mavens back. I used my Meostars this morning and realized I needed nothing else.


----------



## davydtune

I decided to make it a practice night instead of a hunt night so I got some shooting in, want to stay sharp 😁 I'm ready for the AM


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2nd sit of the season this evening. Pretty windy but died down by 6:30. Deer moving around me shortly after. Saw 5 doe and a fawn, passed on a nearly perfect shot at a slightly quartering away doe sub 20yds. Thinking she was a decent size but was getting dark fast and wasn't positive so didn't send the arrow. 

In-law hunted near my dads spot...where dad took 1 of the 12 deer he saw the opening Saturday in the afternoon. I thought he would have seen some deer there tonight, but surprisingly...not a one.
He made the comment that he should have sat there smoking and eating like my dad does...maybe that was the problem-.


----------



## tyepsu

Hunted 3A this evening and saw 4 bucks and 6 doe. Had a mid 120s 8 and a younger 6 fighting 125 yards from me from about 615 until dark. Tried can call, snort wheeze and grunt call, but to no avail. Still a bit early.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Wife told me no does with fawns, so passed on this one.


That became a criteria for me a long time ago. With earlier and earlier archery seasons, some of these fawns are only a month or so old when the does are killed. We see orphaned fawns all over the woods in early season. Most wind up dead on the road or are so tame they get pretty easily killed by people that have no shame when it comes to shooting little deer. Also, you only have to have the fawns follow you out of the woods while you are dragging Mom once to never do it again.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. O~ I still recall the time, years ago, I drilled a nice mature doe. Only to have her twin farms stand by her and bleat, literally had to run them off. Not a great feeling for sure.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> Thanks! Mathews VXR 31.5 27.5 inch draw. Shooting gold tip hunter XT with 100gr QAD exodus heads. My line of work beat my shoulders up pretty good. Last year I was target shooting a recurve at #45 and hurt myself so I wanted to start on the lighter side. I could probably go heavier now after shooting all year but I’m not sure I need to for deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


58# will do everything you need anywhere in almost all of the world. No need to follow the 70# craze. I killed the biggest deer I ever killed (body-wise) with a 50# Bear Black Lightning. My old aluminum arrows may have been doing 170 FPS or so with a good tail wind. The buck weighed in at 185 lbs. dressed. Unless you are shooting some crazy mechanical contraption that is deployed 3” of cutting diameter you just don’t need the heavy draw weight. 

Also,I switched to a Spot Hogg Keaton release this year. Holy smokes is that a game changer. It is like drawing with a handle release and takes the strain off your shoulder. You can hold longer at full draw, and let down easily if you have to without spooking everything or dropping your arrow.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Mr. O~ I still recall the time, years ago, I drilled a nice mature doe. Only to have her twin farms stand by her and bleat, literally had to run them off. Not a great feeling for sure.


Last Sunday I was out in NJ and had 3 deer come in. Two really nice does (one BIG old doe) and the third was a small fawn. They came in to about 6 yards. Granted I had a big branch in the way but couldn’t figure out which was mom before they got to that point. I would have guessed the younger deer was mom and would have been wrong. The fawn and the big doe wound up nuzzling and then the fawn was nursing. Glad I chose not to shoot.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Also, you only have to have the fawns follow you out of the woods while you are dragging Mom once to never do it again.


I can relate to that. Terrible feeling . Like Matt said, even worse when they stand a bawl while your tending to a gut job.
On another note pretty dead around my perch this morning with the exception of a couple yellow jackets buzzing me forcing me to do a Pat McMannnis imitation.


----------



## 12-Ringer

His bedroom...
1/2 mile across is the beans, behind me steep ravines. Set on a with the wind in my face watching the entire area... so far, no antlers. This is where that giant was last Saturday at 2:00PM. He’s likely one of THOSE that you might only see once, but no harm in trying.

Been on stand since 6:10...didn’t bump anything coming in..


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> I can relate to that. Terrible feeling . Like Matt said, even worse when they stand a bawl while your tending to a gut job.
> On another note pretty dead around my perch this morning with the exception of a couple yellow jackets buzzing me forcing me to do a Pat McMannnis imitation.


Lol...those yellow jackets are nasty. I hate them pricks. They say leave bees alone and they won’t hurt....yellow jackets are the exception to that rule. Quiet here as well. I got in at 6 am and unfortunately stilled spooked a doe not far from std (hate that!). Beautiful morning thus far and cooler than I thought it would be to get started. Leaf foliage is awesome tinted....love October!


----------



## Mathias

1 basket rack and a Fox, otherwise dead here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

So you're walking into your stand at 530 and you get 75 yards from where you need to cut off the trail to walk the 200 yards over to your stand and you hear 2 buck fighting on the side you need to go on. They are currently downwind of you but haven't spooked yet even though they're about 50-60 yards away. The path to your stand would put you upwind of them if you can ease past them. The fight doesn't sound like a battle royale but it definitely sounds like some massive bone locking up. What do you do?


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> So you're walking into your stand at 530 and you get 75 yards from where you need to cut off the trail to walk the 200 yards over to your stand and you hear 2 buck fighting on the side you need to go on. They are currently downwind of you but haven't spooked yet even though they're about 50-60 yards away. The fight doesn't sound like a battle royale but it definitely sounds like some massive bone locking up. What do you do?


I would keep walking to my stand. I doubt they would spook since they are preoccupied with each other.

Years ago, I had a a bunch of does and 2 bucks come into range during rifle season. I dropped the biggest doe and the rest just stood there wondering what happened. The 2 buck started fighting. Since I still had my buck tag, I started reloading my inline. I figured if they were dumb enough to stick around while I reloaded, one of them deserved to die. Fortunately for them, they walked off before I was ready.


----------



## nicko

A rare area on this lease with some signal. Zero movement so far but I’m set up next to a puddle of water on the pipeline that has a lot of tracks in it. It’s pretty dry up here and watched a spike drink out of a puddle last evening. Going to be a warm day so I’m hoping I’ve picked the right spot. I’m only about 11 feet high but feel I’ve got decent cover.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> So you're walking into your stand at 530 and you get 75 yards from where you need to cut off the trail to walk the 200 yards over to your stand and you hear 2 buck fighting on the side you need to go on. They are currently downwind of you but haven't spooked yet even though they're about 50-60 yards away. The path to your stand would put you upwind of them if you can ease past them. The fight doesn't sound like a battle royale but it definitely sounds like some massive bone locking up. What do you do?


That exact scenario has happened to me more than once and I have yet to choose a tactic that worked out in my favor....continued on my way to stand and didn’t see a deer, used the wind and cover of darkness to get to what I believed would be enough distance to at least see what was causing the ruckus when the same came up, didn’t see a deer, sat right at the spot I was standing when I heard the ruckus ....although the two times I stopped in my tracks and waited until I didn’t hear anything before I moved to my stand ... I did see a nice buck about 2-hours after light.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> That exact scenario has happened to me more than once and I have yet to choose a tactic that worked out in my favor....continued on my way to stand and didn’t see a deer, used the wind and cover of darkness to get to what I believed would be enough distance to at least see what was causing the ruckus when the same came up, didn’t see a deer, sat right at the spot I was standing when I heard the ruckus ....although the two times I stopped in my tracks and waited until I didn’t hear anything before I moved to my stand ... I did see a nice buck about 2-hours after light.


Always second guess yourself in situations like that when your plans don't work as intended.


----------



## rogersb

Was in a beautiful spot this AM on public. Saw nothing. Headed out to a snowmobile trail I had walked a few days ago and found it had been cut and trimmed heavily yesterday. Me walking it two days ago and trimming yesterday probably kept the deer way, let that area have some time off. Going to sit by water tonight.


----------



## hobbs4421

I didn’t see a thing from the stand, but saw a few on the walk back to the truck. Pretty typical day of hunting when it’s in the 60’s. Going to be in the 70’s this afternoon so I’ll probably skip the evening hunt and do some work around the property. I have Monday off for the holiday so I’ll be in the woods then. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spike and a single doe ... that’s it for me...moving for the PM sit


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No AM hunt for me...not sure if I'm going to bother with the PM yet, was 65° here by 10:30 and going to around 80 today.

Nice to see you getting back after it this archery season Joe...good luck this afternoon. Same goes for anybody else out today!


----------



## perryhunter4

Only 2 small doe here. Took a walk and checked a few cams that haven’t been touched in a month. Going to cook some deer sausage on grill, have a beer or two, check cam cards, watch a little football (maybe quick nap) and head out later.....warming up quick now..... was nice right off the get-go this morning.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice


----------



## yetihunter1

Set up and ready to shoot her first deer!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt and guest...pulling for you!!


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to her!


----------



## nicko

Hope it was a good night yeti.

Well.....my mud puddle stakeout plan was a hit.......one 4 point at 5pm.

The afternoon sun was brutal for this time of year. Started afternoon sit in the stand under ful sunlight at 1pm and it felt like I was hunting at the beach. Climbed down and opted to spend 2 hours on the shady side of the pipeline just laying down in the shade taking a nap, playing games on my phone, etc, just to pass the time as the peak of the afternoon sun subsided.

Nothing else materialized in the area were all the does popped out last night which happened to be the area I relocated to this morning. On the walk out to my car, two deer in the area where I was sitting last night.

Five minutes after getting back to my car, look up to see a black bear on the pipeline walking the exact same path I took to get out which would’ve put us on a head to head meet up. I don’t pack so I’m OK that my timing was ahead of his/hers.


----------



## yetihunter1

No love from the deer woods.... a six point at last light but not close enough... did see a red squirrel put a butt whooping on a gray squirrel


----------



## perryhunter4

No deer tonight at all. Did watch a hawk swipe up a squirrel!


----------



## ezshot81

One buck in the early light. Couldn't tell how big just that it had antlers. Around 9 a fork went by at about 10 yards. Could see a tree moving just over the side of the hill and hear him making a scrape but never came up on top. This evening had 2 young ones directly underneath about 4:30. Then about 6:30 a mother and fawn within 10 yards but everyone got a pass this evening. Good day in the woods.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

- Didn't think I was going to go out this evening but the 'oldman' said you can't get anything if you stay home. He had much higher aspirations then the other 2 of us had, but we all went out anyway.

Given how late they seem to moving last night and it being a bit warmer yet this evening, I was happy to avoid a "0" and saw a lone doe at last light.
So far I've been out 3 times in the PM and ended up having 7 of the 11 deer I've seen come within 20yds of me so I can't really complain.

In-Law got another 0...for the second evening in a row.

Dads been having a bang-up season so far. 2 PM sits, 19 deer and had 10 of them well inside bow range......
Dad sat in one of my other spots I sat last year and ended up seeing 6 doe and a fawn at 6:30. Went past him single file broadside at 20yds feeding. Said prior to this evenings hunt that he wasn't going to shoot another doe just yet...but I'm still pretty surprised he didn't.

- Nick, good timing with the bear but sounds like some more of that luck you were having last year....moving a set and having the deer show up where you had been . Wishing you some better luck!


----------



## davydtune

Yeah that heat yesterday shut them right down up here around home. 1 deer all day long and I kicked it up while scouting. The one grandson on this farm put in a bunch of dirt bike trails around the the property, some of it right under my stands 😁 It's actually pretty damn awesome! I can get in and out much quicker and more silently plus of course the deer are fully using the trails as well. Actually has penned them in a bit so their travels are not so willy nilley


----------



## rogersb

I watched a weasel hunt chipmunks but other than that nothing was moving.


----------



## Billy H

Hate to Stir things up a couple weeks into the season but I moved a blind this morning. I actually had a blind in this exact same spot but it got destroyed by Mother Nature Over a year ago. It was a great location and I saw deer When I used it which wasn’t a whole lot. Had another blind on the property that I just wasn’t happy with. Only made sense to move it. Figured with the rain moving in tonight today was moving day. It’s tucked in under a maple tree in back with thick 6 foot high vegetation on the two sides. The front facing a natural open meadow. I don’t bother to brush blinds in for deer anymore, it doesn’t seem to matter to them and they get acclimated pretty fast here. sorry for double pics my bad. You can see the old blind I took out in front of atv


----------



## 12-Ringer

Opening week update...

We had 10-different hunters stop up to camp in Potter, some for a little as a day, my Pop stayed all week, and the rest in between.

3 doe in the freezer
2 clean misses (doe)
2 unrecovered (doe)

I personally hunted 4 days, saw one absolute giant, I mean KS style giant and three others 130” or more. The giant was in range while my bow was on the ground and I was on the top rung of my stick at 2:15ish in the afternoon.

I passed on 5 different doe and 4 legal buck, including a 100”ish 8. My cousin passed on the same 8 and small 5.

My Pop passed on two legal buck. A buddy passed on a few doe, after he missed [emoji15]

My youngest brother finalized the deal on 103 acres, then killed a huge doe on that land the same night.


















That was pretty awesome for him.

Let me just say this...anyone stuck down here in the SE, dealing with all we deal with trying to bowhunt, should take a trip to the northern tier. Endless public land, few hunters, and some true GIANTS like this....









Taken Sat morning on National Forest land about 5-miles or so from our camp. The foliage was tremendous and if nothing else recharged some batteries for me to prepare for the SE nonsense now that I’m back.


----------



## nicko

Don’t anybody listen to 12 ringer… There are no deer up in the northern tier and definitely no big ones.

 

agreed that the fall scenery and foliage was outstanding this trip. Took route 44 on the way home passing Cherry Springs State Park. Definitely a worthwhile detour.


----------



## full moon64

There is big deer everywhere..not just up north,,, oh sorry NICKO...and your game


----------



## nicko

Eagles defense is a sieve.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Eagles defense is a sieve.


I'm glad I care less about this season,,,,your defense of cordinator needs the boot👢


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Opening week update...
> 
> We had 10-different hunters stop up to camp in Potter, some for a little as a day, my Pop stayed all week, and the rest in between.
> 
> 3 doe in the freezer
> 2 clean misses (doe)
> 2 unrecovered (doe)
> 
> I personally hunted 4 days, saw one absolute giant, I mean KS style giant and three others 130” or more. The giant was in range while my bow was on the ground and I was on the top rung of my stick at 2:15ish in the afternoon.
> 
> I passed on 5 different doe and 4 legal buck, including a 100”ish 8. My cousin passed on the same 8 and small 5.
> 
> My Pop passed on two legal buck. A buddy passed on a few doe, after he missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest brother finalized the deal on 103 acres, then killed a huge doe on that land the same night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty awesome for him.
> 
> Let me just say this...anyone stuck down here in the SE, dealing with all we deal with trying to bowhunt, should take a trip to the northern tier. Endless public land, few hunters, and some true GIANTS like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken Sat morning on National Forest land about 5-miles or so from our camp. The foliage was tremendous and if nothing else recharged some batteries for me to prepare for the SE nonsense now that I’m back.


Is that the HUGE doe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, by the standards we’re use to up there; it field dressed 125lbs (according to my brother I didn’t see the scale)...

I use the metric of 1.26 multiplied by field dressed weight to estimate live weight....in this case that would be a 157.5 lb doe...maybe not HUGE, but certainly big


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pic isn’t flattering


----------



## full moon64

congrats on does,,,Joe and family...


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Pic isn’t flattering


Yes pic is deceiving.


----------



## perryhunter4

full moon64 said:


> congrats on does,,,Joe and family...


You better get to Mtn and get back in those deep spots before they beat you.... getting pretty late in season


----------



## 12-Ringer

Does anyone have a “rule of thumb”’that they use when trying to determine live weight of a field dressed deer?


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Opening week update...
> 
> We had 10-different hunters stop up to camp in Potter, some for a little as a day, my Pop stayed all week, and the rest in between.
> 
> 3 doe in the freezer
> 2 clean misses (doe)
> 2 unrecovered (doe)
> 
> I personally hunted 4 days, saw one absolute giant, I mean KS style giant and three others 130” or more. The giant was in range while my bow was on the ground and I was on the top rung of my stick at 2:15ish in the afternoon.
> 
> I passed on 5 different doe and 4 legal buck, including a 100”ish 8. My cousin passed on the same 8 and small 5.
> 
> My Pop passed on two legal buck. A buddy passed on a few doe, after he missed [emoji15]
> 
> My youngest brother finalized the deal on 103 acres, then killed a huge doe on that land the same night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty awesome for him.
> 
> Let me just say this...anyone stuck down here in the SE, dealing with all we deal with trying to bowhunt, should take a trip to the northern tier. Endless public land, few hunters, and some true GIANTS like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken Sat morning on National Forest land about 5-miles or so from our camp. The foliage was tremendous and if nothing else recharged some batteries for me to prepare for the SE nonsense now that I’m back.


Congas! Good for the fam getting it done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was nice to be all together ... me, my Dad, my two brothers, one of my nephews, my cousin and 3 good friends


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Let me just say this...anyone stuck down here in the SE, dealing with all we deal with trying to bowhunt, should take a trip to the northern tier. Endless public land, few hunters, and some true GIANTS like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken Sat morning on National Forest land about 5-miles or so from our camp. The foliage was tremendous and if nothing else recharged some batteries for me to prepare for the SE nonsense now that I’m back.


Congrats to all on a what sounds like a great week.
That a 3A or 2G buck? Looks like a dandy. 

Did you see the 165" that came off the old Rigas golf course property?


----------



## 12-Ringer

3A and yes on the GC buck l...right down the street from our place


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brothers are over there all the time on their ATVs ...the RY Lease butts right up against the GC...I was a member there for years, when I left I gave my spot to Nicko.

The buck was killed across 49 from the main GC property.


----------



## Tuna11

Anyone hitting it if the rain clears tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Does anyone have a “rule of thumb”’that they use when trying to determine live weight of a field dressed deer?


Joe....we have used that formula, but you can also measure the “chest” behind front legs. PA Game Comm has a chart we take pics of on our phones matching live weight to chest measurement. We do this at a camp or if somewhere there is no scale. It’s not perfect but has been very close.


----------



## hobbs4421

Heading out this morning for a hunt in the rain. I have a blind set up about 20 yards from a fresh scrape. Feeling pretty good about it! Good luck to those hunting!


----------



## Mathias

Doesn’t look like a good hunting week here, wet then warm 🤨
Friday & Saturday a good chance of rain upstate too 😠


----------



## 12-Ringer

If things trail off as they are forecasting, tomorrow afternoon might be decent. 

Believe it or not, one of the better buck I saw upstate was chasing a doe Friday night. They streaked across the hill-side, roughly 50 yards down off of the ridge top. My first instinct, considering the time of the year, was that that something spooked them....not the case at all. I watched for another 15 minutes as he chased her back and forth and then eventually into the bottom; of course not passed me. Pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> If things trail off as they are forecasting, tomorrow afternoon might be decent.
> 
> Believe it or not, one of the better buck I saw upstate was chasing a doe Friday night. They streaked across the hill-side, roughly 50 yards down off of the ridge top. My first instinct, considering the time of the year, was that that something spooked them....not the case at all. I watched for another 15 minutes as he chased her back and forth and then eventually into the bottom; of course not passed me. Pretty interesting to say the least.


Maybe one of those mature does that comes into estrus in October.


----------



## Gangster II

My Dad just sent me a pic of a deer killed in Tioga co. With a recurve.
Its fn huge. Looks maybe 185-195ish. Is it legit?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I got 2 texts this morning asking me the same thing...I haven’t heard or seen...but then again AT is my only social media outlet...I know there are plenty others


----------



## yetihunter1

I saw it too, Tauntohawk sent it to me. Seems its the son of a well known turkey hunter and seems to be legit. Taunto may have more information so I will wait for him to confirm.


----------



## 138104

This one?


----------



## nicko

Wow!!! Looks like the hunter has some history with the deer. Great buck.


----------



## dougell

I've had a slow start to the year.I sold my Business on 9-30 and started a new one.My plan was to take it easy for a couple of months,do some hunting and get my head screwed back on strait.Closing down and starting up turned out to be a cluster mess but I should be in more of a groove in another week or so and get some time to sit in a tree.Jordan only goes to school every other day so he's been out some and seeing deer every time.He shot a doe Friday afternoon on a pretty hard angle so he decided to let it go until morning as he didn't see it or hear it crash..We took the morning off to find the deer and by the time we got dealing with it,it was 9:00am before we got home.Rather than hunting deer the rest of the day,we decided to get Bailey out on some birds.We headed to SGL 44 and got there just after their annual youth hunt was done.There's about 160 kids and probably that many dogs stirring things up but I figured we'd find some.For the first time out this season,Bailey started off with a few really nice solid points.Three roosters busted out on the second point and Jordan ended up killing his first double of the season.On the way back to the truck,she had three more good points that would have been easy shots.


----------



## dougell

Cory's father is a good friend of mine.His Dad is probably the foremost expert of turkeys and their behavior in the country.


----------



## nicko

Another pic of the Tioga buck.


----------



## dougell

It's completely legit and potentially a new state record typical.


----------



## dougell

I took this off his Father's facebook page


----------



## black_chill

nicko said:


> Another pic of the Tioga buck.
> 
> View attachment 7289746


Holy crap...and I thought he looked big in the first pic.


----------



## Bowhuner99

Nice deer


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> It's completely legit and potentially a new state record typical.


I can't wait to see the preliminary score on that beast! Any idea what the spread is?


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I got 2 texts this morning asking me the same thing...I haven’t heard or seen...but then again AT is my only social media outlet...I know there are plenty others


Joe, you are pretty good at scoring from photos. What do you think that buck scores?


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Another pic of the Tioga buck.
> 
> View attachment 7289746


 That right there is one heck of a buck. Would like to know the story. I'm thinking he had some sort of history with that deer.


----------



## perryhunter4

A buddy showed me that over the weekend. Huge congrats to that hunter and I am sure well deserved after reading background on it! That’s awesome. 
Awesome pic too Doug!


----------



## dougell

I have no clue Perry.The first I heard about it is when it came across my facebook feed this morning.I don't know Cory but I do know his father and his sister.All I know is that it's the real deal.I heard +/- 200" but once they factor is deductions,it's impossible to say.I think it stands a good chance of being the number one typical.His father told me that he started making custom recurves a couple years ago and I believe he's a two time IBO world champion with a recurve.His father is Denny Gulvas and was just inducted into the NWTF hall of fame.I have no doubt the young man earned it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Joe, you are pretty good at scoring from photos. What do you think that buck scores?


13” in 1s
20” in 2s
25” in 3s
22” in 4s
3” in 5a
39” in mass
54” in mains
26” SC

202”

I try to be on the conservative side...if I’m wrong I’d rather be wrong in the light side.....three different pics gives a lot of reference. 

That thing is a beast.

Anyone else have an idea or think that I am way out of bounds with something? The SC and mains are tough...mains typically run a bit longer than SC...not a lot of reference for that other than....what a road!!


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty sure there's already been a tape on it.I've been hearing a gross score right around 200"


----------



## 138104

The current typical record is 185 4/8. That buck seems pretty symmetrical, minus the extra point. To kill a buck of that caliber, on public land, with a bow you made, is an incredible story. Hopefully, the typical PA trash doesn't try to tarnish this story. I'll have to head over to the Hunting PA forum and see what is being spread over there.

Edit: I should have mentioned that is the archery record. Overall is 189 0/8.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> 13” in 1s
> 20” in 2s
> 25” in 3s
> 22” in 4s
> 3” in 5a
> 39” in mass
> 54” in mains
> 26” SC
> 
> 202”
> 
> I try to be on the conservative side...if I’m wrong I’d rather be wrong in the light side.....three different pics gives a lot of reference.
> 
> That thing is a beast.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea or think that I am way out of bounds with something? The SC and mains are tough...mains typically run a bit longer than SC...not a lot of reference for that other than....what a road!!


That’s funny Joe. When my buddy asked me the same yesterday after seeing it on PA Whitetails I said 201”. He’s a stud!


----------



## dougell

My buddy was married to his sister.He told me it had a 23.5" spread 26" main beams and green scored at 191.


----------



## dougell

I guess he found a few sheds from him and only ever got night time trail cam pictures of him.After 3 years of hunting for him,this was the only time he ever laid eyes on him.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

"I know a taxidermy man back home. He gonna have a heart attack when he see what I brung him!." -Captain Quint, Jaws 1975.


----------



## Billy H

If this one is the record I think it will sit with folks a lot better than the current record. I for one congratulate the hunter and am hoping he gets the record.


----------



## nicko

Prepare for an influx of hunters on northern tier public land.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Won’t matter Nick....they won’t walk but 50 yards from the access points...most wouldn’t have the first clue how to navigate the woods when their cell phone signal is lost....found a guy on Fox Hill Saturday night that thought he was still in Jones’s Hollow...he was three Hollows over and MILES from where he thought he was?????


----------



## nicko

Damn flatlanders! 

True....most hunters these days will stop moving once they lose sight of their truck. That said, if you go in unprepared on new ground up there and get turned around and don’t even carry a basic ball compass to keep your bearings, finding deer is the least of your worries.


----------



## PAbigbear

The social media push and Instastars, trail cams, advancements in gear, e-bikes, etc, all pimping public land has already had an effect. There certainly isn't the number of hunters there used to be, but there is still a very dedicated group willing to go the extra mile and do things right. I find cameras and stands in places now that 10 years ago nobody would be near.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This spring my son and I found two different 20’, double rail, steel ladder stands in the middle of nowhere...I had never seen another soul or any evidence anyone had ever been out there but us....started searching and found three cell trail cams...held up a sign with my name and cell phone number for a pic...guy actually called...even more ironic, he’s from Boothwyn, a stones throw from where I live now it’s where I grew up and went to high school...

There is still adventure out there to be had, for those who want to have it...found it interesting how differently some define adventure though.


----------



## full moon64

perryhunter4 said:


> You better get to Mtn and get back in those deep spots before they beat you.... getting pretty late in season


Perry know one goes as far as me...I'm so far in I sleep over too sunrise next morning ,begin hunting again


----------



## nicko

There is a an unbelievable shooting house somebody built on RY. I stumbled onto it a few years back while digging in a bit deeper. From the looks of it, they had to come in with a truck load of lumber and power tools to get it done. Most likely accessed by one of the logging trails off the gas flat. If I make my way back there this season, I'll have to take some pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That lease is huge and I guarantee there are spots where no one sets foot. I’m sure you would agree, most are with it - couple hundred yards of those pipelines...when we were there we would access the back end with our ATVs and never once saw another person.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hunting season laundry station...


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Won’t matter Nick....they won’t walk but 50 yards from the access points...most wouldn’t have the first clue how to navigate the woods when their cell phone signal is lost....found a guy on Fox Hill Saturday night that thought he was still in Jones’s Hollow...he was three Hollows over and MILES from where he thought he was?????


Camo skinny jeans?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> That lease is huge and I guarantee there are spots where no one sets foot. I’m sure you would agree, most are with it - couple hundred yards of those pipelines...when we were there we would access the back end with our ATVs and never once saw another person.



From what I see, a couple hundred yards from the pipeline is giving them 100 yards credit too far. We regularly see guys just driving around in their trucks and ATVs, pull up to an area or field edge, sit their with their engine idling, and drive off if they see nothing. We saw some clowns last year driving the pipeline in their trucks in 30 degree weather with the passenger side window down and the "hunter" in the passenger seat with his gun upright between his legs.

Glad we choose the 2nd week of gun season instead of heading up for the opener.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> *My buddy was married to his sister*.He told me it had a 23.5" spread 26" main beams and green scored at 191.


Maybe he posts in the West Virginia thread.....


----------



## dougell

Hey,the pool isn't well stocked around here so some just take what they can get.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Camo skinny jeans?


Complete with a phone that "talked to" his watch which "talked to" his GPS....really was unreal.


----------



## Mathias

Like totally Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

What is the furthest you have ever walked to a stand?

I once walked 3-miles in Darby MT to hunt over a wallow in a secluded meadow...not quite "a stand", but the plan was to stay put there all day.


----------



## Schleprock1

I find it funny how different the hunting in this state can be depending on where you are at. I'm in York County. Last Monday my evening sit consisted of parking the truck, walking through 300 feet of mowed lawn, through a fence row and then 40 yards across the field under the power line. Right at 500 feet of walking distance. Shot an 8 point 30 yards back on the power line 10 minutes before ending time. I could have backed the truck up to the fence line and had a 15 yard drag. But ... I just got a new deer cart and had to try it out the 400 feet back to the truck.


----------



## vonfoust

Schleprock1 said:


> I find it funny how different the hunting in this state can be depending on where you are at. I'm in York County. Last Monday my evening sit consisted of parking the truck, walking through 300 feet of mowed lawn, through a fence row and then 40 yards across the field under the power line. Right at 500 feet of walking distance. Shot an 8 point 30 yards back on the power line 10 minutes before ending time. I could have backed the truck up to the fence line and had a 15 yard drag. But ... I just got a new deer cart and had to try it out the 400 feet back to the truck.


And then ya got Full Moon who apparently goes in the night before the opener and doesn't come out until sometime after the rut.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> And then ya got Full Moon who apparently goes in the night before the opener and doesn't come out until sometime after the rut.


Now that’s funny.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone have daughters that hunt ? Did they show self interest or did you have to kind of coax them into doing it ? 
As a kid no one had to convince me to hunt, I wanted to do it a very young age. I couldn't wait to get a driver's license so I didn't have to rely on anyone to take me. My dad doesn't even hunt. 
My daughter is at the age where I really started showing self interest. But she doesn't really ask me about it or anything. My little one shows more interest. She always wants to shoot her bow and ask if she can shoot squirrels in the back yard. 
Wondering if I should try to encourage my older one to do some stuff with me or just wait to she if she comes around to wanting to do it on her own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My 15 year old went turkey hunting with me this year. She didn’t want to shoot one, but wanted to go out with me. Didn’t get the chance to really work one, but it was very cool having her with me.


----------



## dougell

Every kid is different.My wife worked most weekends when my daughter was young so she tagged along everywhere I went.I had her shooting a bow at a young age,she's been on recoveries and helped skin and butcher dozens of deer.I thought for sure she'd hunt but when the time came,she had no interest.I think she was too much of a bunny hugger to kill anything but she at least respects it,which is good enough for me.My advise is,encourage them but don't push too hard.Let them tell you want they want but just be sure that they know Dad would like them to tag along.


----------



## Billy H

Schleprock1 said:


> I find it funny how different the hunting in this state can be depending on where you are at. I'm in York County. Last Monday my evening sit consisted of parking the truck, walking through 300 feet of mowed lawn, through a fence row and then 40 yards across the field under the power line. Right at 500 feet of walking distance. Shot an 8 point 30 yards back on the power line 10 minutes before ending time. I could have backed the truck up to the fence line and had a 15 yard drag. But ... I just got a new deer cart and had to try it out the 400 feet back to the truck.


 My deer hunts these days are a matter of driving two miles on the road a quater mile on a gravel drive or into a field edge and then walking to my stands anywhere from 50 to 400 yards. Or walking out my back door across my neighbors 8 acres to a 50 acre parcel in the middle of a couple hundred acres that I love to hunt. My days of driving for hours and then walking a couple miles to hunt deer are over and done with.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Do you miss it at all....the miles and hikes?


----------



## Billy H

Billy H said:


> My deer hunts these days are a matter of driving two miles on the road a quater mile on a gravel drive or into a field edge and then walking to my stands anywhere from 50 to 400 yards. Or walking out my back door across my neighbors 8 acres to a 50 acre parcel in the middle of a couple hundred acres that I love to hunt. My days of driving for hours and then walking a couple miles to hunt deer are over and done with.





12-Ringer said:


> Do you miss it at all....the miles and hikes?


Nope don't miss it at all.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> What is the furthest you have ever walked to a stand?
> 
> I once walked 3-miles in Darby MT to hunt over a wallow in a secluded meadow...not quite "a stand", but the plan was to stay put there all day.


I avoid walking over a mile. Anything over I'm biking in. Sometimes I'll bike in less than a mile if I'm pressed for time. The distance a lot of guys claim they walk they'd be coming out the other side.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A spot I frequent at camp is roughly 1-mile from the camp door (.94 according to MMR). When the wind switches I hike around “the long way” or so I thought. Mapped “the long way” last weekend; .97 of a mile (lol). For the record, I am usually very close estimating distances and I was duped big time so I can appreciate BigBear’s comments. I see guys at the top of The buck cellar or on Story or Commissioners Trails who swear they hiked 10-miles...one way, all up hill...(lol) if they did that they’d be out on Route 6


----------



## perryhunter4

Billy H said:


> Nope don't miss it at all.


I wouldn’t miss it either....especially getting in the AM well before light.....but I don’t have that luxury even on private land (if you call it that - preserve under PGC)....walk 1/2 mile in steep powerline and then some some up top. That’s how I get away from folks. 
Being said, love hunting (like all of us)....now when I am scouting all winter and early Spring I don’t even mind the walk [emoji2369]......just hunting season?


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Every kid is different.My wife worked most weekends when my daughter was young so she tagged along everywhere I went.I had her shooting a bow at a young age,she's been on recoveries and helped skin and butcher dozens of deer.I thought for sure she'd hunt but when the time came,she had no interest.I think she was too much of a bunny hugger to kill anything but she at least respects it,which is good enough for me.My advise is,encourage them but don't push too hard.Let them tell you want they want but just be sure that they know Dad would like them to tag along.


Right on Doug! My daughter is 10....god, I would love her to be with me! She just doesn’t want to kill something. She shoots her bow like a champ. I am not forcing her! That, and she plays 2 sports very competitively already and that’s a strict regimen and so I think some of it is her just wanting some time to relax. She knows hunting isn’t just sitting there and killing something.....she appreciates it and every buck/bear her dad has killed she loves hearing the stories. I would just love for her to just sit with me one evening (or day).


----------



## 12-Ringer

I double checked....
.91











.97


----------



## Nukeshtr

No deer in tioga county. U guys should probably just stay down state...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> I find it funny how different the hunting in this state can be depending on where you are at. I'm in York County. Last Monday my evening sit consisted of parking the truck, walking through 300 feet of mowed lawn, through a fence row and then 40 yards across the field under the power line. Right at 500 feet of walking distance. Shot an 8 point 30 yards back on the power line 10 minutes before ending time. I could have backed the truck up to the fence line and had a 15 yard drag. But ... I just got a new deer cart and had to try it out the 400 feet back to the truck.


Congrats! Feel like sharing a hero shot?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've had plenty of long walks but they don't get interesting until you have something to bring back with you. My best buck was a 1.4 mile and 1100ft of elevation change in the Catskills. That's when I decided I'm never bringing them that far whole again. A lot of my stands when I hunted up there were about a mile. I've had plenty of walk outs with turkeys over 2mi and they do get heavier about the 5th ridge. My bull in Idaho was 2.48 from camp but we did have mule to carry the brunt of the load which was much more necessary when my buddy Mike shot his at 8mi. and a spike camp from the base camp tents. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Damn flatlanders!
> 
> True....most hunters these days will stop moving once they lose sight of their truck. That said, if you go in unprepared on new ground up there and get turned around and don’t even carry a basic ball compass to keep your bearings, finding deer is the least of your worries.


I made the mistake of mapping out my stand location on public land where I usually hunt in rifle season. It's about a 3 mile hike from the closest parking lot. We hauled a bear out from the 2 mile point a couple years ago. Even with a cart that was an ordeal. I could have a big bear walk by me at anytime during the combined season up there and he can just keep on walkin' 'cause he's in no danger.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> From what I see, a couple hundred yards from the pipeline is giving them 100 yards credit too far. We regularly see guys just driving around in their trucks and ATVs, pull up to an area or field edge, sit their with their engine idling, and drive off if they see nothing. We saw some clowns last year driving the pipeline in their trucks in 30 degree weather with the passenger side window down and the "hunter" in the passenger seat with his gun upright between his legs.
> 
> Glad we choose the 2nd week of gun season instead of heading up for the opener.


The game lands we hunt in the Poconos is huge and butts up to almost inaccessible state forest. From the parking lot there is a semi improved and formerly public road that winds a good ways through the game lands. Virtually everyone that hunts there accesses the game lands on that road. My buddy and I were carting back to really big does we shot a few years from our spots 2-3 miles back in. As we were coming out the road, we see a guy 500 yards (at most) from the parking lot sitting at the edge of the road looking down over a wide open valley. It was Saturday and rifle season had been open for a week. EVERYONE had walked this road. The hill to his back and the rest of the gamelands is covered with thick scrub oak and brush. When he saw our deer he lamented that we must have shot the last two deer on the game lands. (We'd seen 30 between us.) We smiled and said. "Yeah. Probably."

That said, when we hunted Cambria county on the second biggest SGL in the State, we used to walk 1.5 miles back in really early in the morning. It used to be good hunting until the woods matured so much the oaks stopped producing acorns and there was little to no cover. That was during the Gary Alt years where the herd got greatly reduced. I remember the game commission bitching that hunters all hunt too close to the road. Oddly, we discovered the best hunting remaining in that area was in the thick cover within a 1/2 mile of the parking lot. That is where we had our best success the last few years we were there.


----------



## jrobbfd

rumor has it theres a new pa state record that was just shot, read on another forum 191 inches with a recurve


----------



## Schleprock1

jrobbfd said:


> rumor has it theres a new pa state record that was just shot, read on another forum 191 inches with a recurve


You're late. Go back two pages for pics.


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> What is the furthest you have ever walked to a stand?
> 
> I once walked 3-miles in Darby MT to hunt over a wallow in a secluded meadow...not quite "a stand", but the plan was to stay put there all day.


I just mapped mine. I park in the parking lot and walk 2 miles up a gated/closed road and then .1 miles into the woods. I'll be there Saturday if we've got the right weather.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> The game lands we hunt in the Poconos is huge and butts up to almost inaccessible state forest. From the parking lot there is a semi improved and formerly public road that winds a good ways through the game lands. Virtually everyone that hunts there accesses the game lands on that road. My buddy and I were carting back to really big does we shot a few years from our spots 2-3 miles back in. As we were coming out the road, we see a guy 500 yards (at most) from the parking lot sitting at the edge of the road looking down over a wide open valley. It was Saturday and rifle season had been open for a week. EVERYONE had walked this road. The hill to his back and the rest of the gamelands is covered with thick scrub oak and brush. When he saw our deer he lamented that we must have shot the last two deer on the game lands. (We'd seen 30 between us.) We smiled and said. "Yeah. Probably."
> 
> That said, when we hunted Cambria county on the second biggest SGL in the State, we used to walk 1.5 miles back in really early in the morning. It used to be good hunting until the woods matured so much the oaks stopped producing acorns and there was little to no cover. That was during the Gary Alt years where the herd got greatly reduced. I remember the game commission bitching that hunters all hunt too close to the road. Oddly, we discovered the best hunting remaining in that area was in the thick cover within a 1/2 mile of the parking lot. That is where we had our best success the last few years we were there.


That sounds like the game lands in the poconos I hunt. Last year while I was carting out a doe in rifle I ran into two guys who said they hadn't seen a deer all week and were perturbed I was shooting doe. I told them that was the 12th one I saw that day. Same thing as you said, guys sit in big open areas where you'll never see a deer in daylight.


----------



## blackngold51

12-Ringer said:


> What is the furthest you have ever walked to a stand?


Up here in the NW corner of the state the blocks of woods aren't enormous. I measured on onX and my farthest stands are about 500-700 yards from where I park. Any further than that and you are walking through the block of woods.


----------



## blackngold51

nick060200 said:


> Anyone have daughters that hunt ? Did they show self interest or did you have to kind of coax them into doing it ?
> As a kid no one had to convince me to hunt, I wanted to do it a very young age. I couldn't wait to get a driver's license so I didn't have to rely on anyone to take me. My dad doesn't even hunt.
> My daughter is at the age where I really started showing self interest. But she doesn't really ask me about it or anything. My little one shows more interest. She always wants to shoot her bow and ask if she can shoot squirrels in the back yard.
> Wondering if I should try to encourage my older one to do some stuff with me or just wait to she if she comes around to wanting to do it on her own.


My oldest is turning 8 this week. Took her out in the stand for the first time last week and she seemed to enjoy it so I'm hoping I can start her shooting next year and get her a mentor license. What really got her interested was seeing that some of her friends got deer already. Then she starting asking me when she could go in the woods with me.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> That sounds like the game lands in the poconos I hunt. Last year while I was carting out a doe in rifle I ran into two guys who said they hadn't seen a deer all week and were perturbed I was shooting doe. I told them that was the 12th one I saw that day. Same thing as you said, guys sit in big open areas where you'll never see a deer in daylight.


Do you, by chance, hunt 119? I see a couple others in there with carts. It's pretty inaccessible unless you can walk a lot.


----------



## King

I've been taking my kids out here and there in 5C since the opener. We've seen a ton of deer but not much in range until Monday evening. My 10 year old officially became a hunter. This young 6 point worked his way in and gave him a 17 yard broadside shot. He made a perfect double lung shot. The buck ran 25 yards and we heard it crash in the creek. What an incredible experience! Not a buck I'd shoot myself but it's his first deer on his second ever sit in a treestand. He was ecstatic and, for that, I couldn't be any more proud.


----------



## dougell

Nothing better than seeing a picture of a kid behind a dead deer.Well done King.


----------



## 12-Ringer

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## tam9492

Joe, are you going to do that PA spreadsheet again this year?


----------



## fap1800

Nothing better right there! Congrats to the young man.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tam9492 said:


> Joe, are you going to do that PA spreadsheet again this year?


If you guys found it valuable, I don’t mind doing it again. 

Let me know if a few of you are interested...


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> If you guys found it valuable, I don’t mind doing it again.
> 
> Let me know if a few of you are interested...


Count me in. I thought the data from the one you compiled last year was a great resource. Actually planned my rutcation dates for upstate this year based on that data.


----------



## full moon64

son of King congrats


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> If you guys found it valuable, I don’t mind doing it again.
> 
> Let me know if a few of you are interested...


Interested! It was insightful last year.


----------



## perryhunter4

King said:


> I've been taking my kids out here and there in 5C since the opener. We've seen a ton of deer but not much in range until Monday evening. My 10 year old officially became a hunter. This young 6 point worked his way in and gave him a 17 yard broadside shot. He made a perfect double lung shot. The buck ran 25 yards and we heard it crash in the creek. What an incredible experience! Not a buck I'd shoot myself but it's his first deer on his second ever sit in a treestand. He was ecstatic and, for that, I couldn't be any more proud.
> View attachment 7290753


Great job and congrats....


----------



## nicko

Congrats King. The future of our sport right there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK...here is what I will do.....anyone who kills a buck in PA, send me a PM with time, date, WMU, and score (if you score it) and I will put the data together.

The most difficult part of last year was trailing backwards to find what was posted up...I will do what I can to stay on top of what is posted, but the PMs will be a big help. I'll also transfer any PA buck that are entered into the Big Contest for data points.

If you have friends and family who are successful, please feel free to share and I'll records as Yeti's buddy, Nick's Uncle, Doug's son...etc....

Sound good?

I'll look into my PM box tonight for the first wave....😉


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Do you, by chance, hunt 119? I see a couple others in there with carts. It's pretty inaccessible unless you can walk a lot.


Yes, I hunt 119 a lot. It's 3 or 4 miles from my house. I've been hunting it in archery for 4 years and have yet to kill a deer during archery. Every time I've had doe in range there was also a buck I wanted so I didn't shoot the doe. If there was a good buck in range I either missed(one time) or was preoccupied looking at a different deer to realize a good one was there and then couldn't capitalize on the opportunity. This year I've had 6 sits in there and have not seen a deer from on stand. I have seen deer on the walk in.

I don't take my cart in with me anywhere. If I kill a deer I'll gut it and take out my gun/bow/backpack to my vehicle and grab my cart and head back for the deer.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Yes, I hunt 119 a lot. It's 3 or 4 miles from my house. I've been hunting it in archery for 4 years and have yet to kill a deer during archery. Every time I've had doe in range there was also a buck I wanted so I didn't shoot the doe. If there was a good buck in range I either missed(one time) or was preoccupied looking at a different deer to realize a good one was there and then couldn't capitalize on the opportunity. This year I've had 6 sits in there and have not seen a deer from on stand. I have seen deer on the walk in.
> 
> I don't take my cart in with me anywhere. If I kill a deer I'll gut it and take out my gun/bow/backpack to my vehicle and grab my cart and head back for the deer.


Nice. We've been hunting 119 mostly during rifle season for a few years now. We used to have hunting camps out in Cambria/Clearfield county and hunted there for years but it was too far away. In 2012 my buddy bought a house in Albrightsville actually right next to SGL 129. It took us a few years to find good hunting despite there being an abundance of open land in the Poconos. It turns out 129 is pretty bad by the time rifle season rolls around. I think too much activity during bear season. It's loaded with sign but not much in the way of deer by the time rifle season rolls around. We've bowhunted it a few times without great success. We tend to hunt Hickory Run State Park a lot during archery. It's closer to camp and the distances aren't too bad. Last year it was loaded with deer and bears. (I had an interesting encounter with a bear there during archery season.)

But my favorite is 119. I go about 3 miles back in and take a cart with me. I wear running clothes and shoes in and put all my hunting gear on the cart for the walk. Otherwise I'd be soaked in sweat by the time I get to my stand. I have yet to kill a buck there. But I didn't have a buck tag in rifle season for the first 5 years we owned the camp. I have taken some giant does there though. Last year, I was overrun with does opening day. And then we had that bad snow that stuck to everything and the deer disappeared off the upper elevations. When we first started hunting 119, I spent a lot of time walking and scouting since I didn't have a buck tag so I found all the really good spots we have where we've killed deer. Because I didn't have tags others hunted those spots and have claimed them as "theirs" which is fine with me. But as a result I have to go in the farthest.


----------



## Mathias

Buck 42 ~ Matt-0

7am today, sitting in my favorite local spot. I see a white patch about 80 yards off, ignore it at first. It dawns on me it looks like a throat patch. Slowly raise my binos and find the white, raise the glass, and there HE is fixated on me.
We watched each other for a few seconds more, then he turned and walked away.
These mature Pa bucks are so wary. My movement on stand consists of a slow look right and left from a seated position. I assume the sunrise directly behind me attributed to this, but damn, 80 yards off! 🤬


----------



## 12-Ringer

They don't get old by second guessing their instincts, that's for sure. At least you know he's in the area...another week or so he'll be thinking with the wrong body part and maybe he makes a mistake then....at least you had some action.

good luck getting after him


----------



## Straw

Hey guys I'm replacing the Hazemore seat on my climber and not going to need it anymore. If anyone wants it I will give it away just shoot me a PM.


----------



## nicko

When is this heat gonna go away? Ugh...


----------



## jpinkerton

Wrapping up our week in Moshannon before muzzle loader opens. 75 this afternoon getting in stand. Weather has been all over the place, but it beats working!

The bear sign and sightings have really been ramping up in our normal haunts. Two guys from the group came across a beautiful 6 by bull Elk that must have ventured too far from the herd.


----------



## Missions95

nicko said:


> When is this heat gonna go away? Ugh...


Tomorrow.. Saturday is looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

jpinkerton said:


> Wrapping up our week in Moshannon before muzzle loader opens. 75 this afternoon getting in stand. Weather has been all over the place, but it beats working!
> 
> The bear sign and sightings have really been ramping up in our normal haunts. Two guys from the group came across a beautiful 6 by bull Elk that must have ventured too far from the herd.


Forgot about the ridiculous special muzzleloader season. Not even sure why those inlines are even legal down here. But then again there seems to be a special firearm season for all kinds of things.


----------



## jpinkerton

Billy H said:


> Forgot about the ridiculous special muzzleloader season. Not even sure why those inlines are even legal down here. But then again there seems to be a special firearm season for all kinds of things.


Yeah it's going to be WW3 in these woods, especially with bear opening that day as well now. We found a huge patch of clover and people have blinds lined all up and down it.


----------



## nicko

Looking like it’s going to be a good year for bear in the northern tier… At least on our lease. Saw two bear last week in the last half hour of daylight in the middle of the pipeline. Numbers appear to be picking up based on what I’ve seen the past year plus.


----------



## jpinkerton

nicko said:


> Looking like it’s going to be a good year for bear in the northern tier… At least on our lease. Saw two bear last week in the last half hour of daylight in the middle of the pipeline. Numbers appear to be picking up based on what I’ve seen the past year plus.


My buddy is on stand 200 yards up this trail from me in Moshannon and filming a bear at the base of his stand right now. I'll have to try and post it up. Tagged in both ears.


----------



## nicko

For whatever reason, I have no desire to shoot a bear. Maybe it had something to do with when Doug talked about how much of a pain in the ass they are to get out of the woods. Either way, I just like seeing them.

The processor I take my deer to said he has a standard $100 charge for anybody simply dropping a bear off. Said a couple years ago, somebody dropped a bear off and never came back to pick it up......said they are a real pain to skin.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Buck 42 ~ Matt-0
> 
> 7am today, sitting in my favorite local spot. I see a white patch about 80 yards off, ignore it at first. It dawns on me it looks like a throat patch. Slowly raise my binos and find the white, raise the glass, and there HE is fixated on me.
> We watched each other for a few seconds more, then he turned and walked away.
> These mature Pa bucks are so wary. My movement on stand consists of a slow look right and left from a seated position. I assume the sunrise directly behind me attributed to this, but damn, 80 yards off! 🤬


sorry too hear Matt...You need Make up...maybe?face net


----------



## cowdocdvm

Looking through regs and you are permitted to carry both a muzzleloader and a bow starting Saturday...... I think that’s inviting trouble personally


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> For whatever reason, I have no desire to shoot a bear. Maybe it had something to do with when Doug talked about how much of a pain in the ass they are to get out of the woods. Either way, I just like seeing them.
> 
> The processor I take my deer to said he has a standard $100 charge for anybody simply dropping a bear off. Said a couple years ago, somebody dropped a bear off and never came back to pick it up......said they are a real pain to skin.


It’s kinda like trying to get a feather pillow that weighs several hundred pounds out of the woods. But I can tell you the person that never picked the bear up left some really good meat behind.


----------



## nicko

I can’t imagine going through the effort of shooting an animal, hauling it out of the woods, dropping it at a processor, and never picking it up.


----------



## 138104

If you think you or some in your family has COVID, do not get tested. If it is positive, you will be threatened and harassed by the DOH. If you hear of a standoff in Liverpool in the near future, it is probably me.


----------



## nick060200

Mr. October said:


> It’s kinda like trying to get a feather pillow that weighs several hundred pounds out of the woods. But I can tell you the person that never picked the bear up left some really good meat behind.


Does anyone in PA ever just quarter them up and take them out in parts, like elk hunting ? I can't imagine it being that bad if you know what your doing and have a good pack depending on how far back your in the woods.


----------



## Buckslayer72

nick060200 said:


> Does anyone in PA ever just quarter them up and take them out in parts, like elk hunting ? I can't imagine it being that bad if you know what your doing and have a good pack depending on how far back your in the woods.


The bears need checked in so can't really do that.


----------



## nick060200

Buckslayer72 said:


> The bears need checked in so can't really do that.


Right, but I thought they just look at the teeth ? 
Can't you bring the meat , proof of sex and the head ? I need to contact the GC because I was planning a bear hunt on my own.


----------



## tam9492

nick060200 said:


> Right, but I thought they just look at the teeth ?
> Can't you bring the meat , proof of sex and the head ? I need to contact the GC because I was planning a bear hunt on my own.


I was just thinking about this the other day, and I even looked at the regs. Couldn’t find anything that stated the carcass had to be whole...


----------



## davydtune

Buckslayer72 said:


> The bears need checked in so can't really do that.


Actually you 100% can quarter and pack bears out, just have to bring it all out minus teh guts. I have been in direct contact with the game commission on this and it is completely fine as long as you bring all the parts out


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck all that are heading out this weekend  I'm hanging up the longbow this weekend and will be toting the muzzle stick. Going out with a couple friends to see if we can find some bears


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Also gonna chase some bears! Probably head over to my elk zone and look around!


----------



## Mathias

Uggghhh. It’s not wheezer geezer season too is it? Last time I was up north for that I swore a casino bus took a detour-bang, bang, bang....pow, POW, pow......😦


----------



## nicko

Senior/youth hunt is next week. (Thurs-Sat).


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> If you think you or some in your family has COVID, do not get tested. If it is positive, you will be threatened and harassed by the DOH. If you hear of a standoff in Liverpool in the near future, it is probably me.


Don't peak too early Dave. The rut hasn't started yet.


----------



## Mathias

P24- did Rachel stop by?


----------



## matlocc

Ok, i am a Michigan guy out here visiting. Went to hyner view the other day and have absolutely no clue how you guys can hunt this place. Damn, my hat is off to you guys.
Just walking UPHILL to a stand would kill me, cant imagine dragging a deer out!


----------



## Mr. October

Buckslayer72 said:


> The bears need checked in so can't really do that.


Actually it IS legal to do at least according to the WCO when we checked my buddy's bear. When he asked where we got it he said there were a lot more and a lot bigger ones there. I told him that the 200 pounder we checked in cured me of ever shooting one of those big ones where we hunt. He told me they can be skinned, and quartered and just need to bring the collective pieces to the check station. All they really need is a tooth.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Actually you 100% can quarter and pack bears out, just have to bring it all out minus teh guts. I have been in direct contact with the game commission on this and it is completely fine as long as you bring all the parts out


Oops. I should have finished reading before replying.

That said, I think the bigger thing is most people have no idea how to quarter them out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> Hey guys I'm replacing the Hazemore seat on my climber and not going to need it anymore. If anyone wants it I will give it away just shoot me a PM.


Curious, why are you replacing?


----------



## Buckslayer72

davydtune said:


> Actually you 100% can quarter and pack bears out, just have to bring it all out minus teh guts. I have been in direct contact with the game commission on this and it is completely fine as long as you bring all the parts out


Good to know, was always told otherwise. Guess the older guys never thought of doing that lol. Thanks


----------



## dougell

It's legal to pack any animal out.I've been on at least a couple dozen bear kills and nobody ever wants to do it.They want to show it off and most don't know how to properly cape one for a mount.Heck,close to half the bears are brought into check station with the guts in.Unless it's a short,downhill drag,I don't even drag deer out.It simply makes no sense.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> P24- did Rachel stop by?


Lol...no.


----------



## Straw

It's just not comfortable to me. I love the way it packs and is light but not worth the trade off for me. I'm going to try the slumper seat


----------



## 12-Ringer

Did you guys know that both a senior and a kid can kill a bear wtih a rifle during that special season?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> It's just not comfortable to me. I love the way it packs and is light but not worth the trade off for me. I'm going to try the slumper seat


if you don't mind, what about it was uncomfortable? What stand was it on? Did you have a pad over top? I see Jim has the new seat pad and custom back brace pad.


----------



## 12-Ringer

sorry for all the questions, mine is arriving on Monday, trying to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Straw

I had it on an api grand slam mag. Didn't have a pad on top. It sat higher than the original seat and seemed to cut into the back of my legs a little bit


----------



## 12-Ringer

thanks for the 411


----------



## Schleprock1

matlocc said:


> Ok, i am a Michigan guy out here visiting. Went to hyner view the other day and have absolutely no clue how you guys can hunt this place. Damn, my hat is off to you guys.
> Just walking UPHILL to a stand would kill me, cant imagine dragging a deer out!


Not all of us have it tough. We got our farmland areas also. 
And if you head west to Colorado, you will think PA looks like a cake walk.


----------



## ezshot81

Have seen three different bears on camera in the last few weeks. Let the dog out before work last Friday and he treed a bear in the back yard. I went out with a light wondering what the heck he was barking and jumping up the tree at. It looked to be somewhere between 150-200#.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are thick this year...harvest reports will be up for sure...


----------



## nick060200

Is anyone interested in a partner for bear hunting this year ? My plan would be to go to some public and just hunt the area. Sleep in the back of my truck. I'd be just as motivated to get a bear for a partner as I would for myself. Quarter and carry out a bear if we got one. I did call the game commission and that is 100% allowed. They just need the head. If one of us was successful I don't think I would hunt beyond that just because I think it will be alot of work for just 1 and this is my first time. We could discuss further in pm. I'm on the east side of the state. There is some areas in the Poconos I was looking at. I have a good pack and I'm no rookie to heavy loads. This is all kind of preliminary right now.


----------



## nicko

Sprung for some new mid-season camo and decided to give Scentloks new heated vest a try. We're heading up to Potter again next week for the senior hunt so hoping for cool enough weather to try it out.


----------



## BGM51

I'll be heading back up on wed. Looks like temps will be 40's for lows and 50's for highs. 
We'll have the geriatric ward up there. No one younger than 69. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Sprung for some new mid-seaon cam and decided to give Scentloks new heated vest a try. We're heading up to Potter again next week for the senior hunt so hoping for cool enough weather to try it out.


I don't have the Scentlok variety but have a Volt heated vest. You will NEVER go back to not using it. It is the best.


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> I'll be heading back up on wed. Looks like temps will be 40's for lows and 50's for highs.
> We'll have the geriatric ward up there. No one younger than 69.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hope when I hit that age that I'm still getting out there.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

You keeping doughnuts on the front porch Matt? They seem to love that spot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> You keeping doughnuts on the front porch Matt? They seem to love that spot.


Serious I hunt 15min from Matt's place and get about 3 bear pictures on the whole mountain a year. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Decided to give the new Badlands rain gear a test run. So far so good in a moderate rain. Stuff is pretty quiet too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

They seem to love the place this year. 
Sat my clover plot this afternoon, watched all the deer in my other plot 300 yards away. A Northern Harrier landed on the ground near me, flushed a woodcock walking in, nothing else close by.


----------



## 138104

Setup a new ladder stand this afternoon to decompress in tomorrow. Will probably take the muzzleloader out.


----------



## nicko

Work stuff ran longer than I hoped today so an afternoon hunt was not in the cards. And the property I hunt in Berks has very thin habitat and afternoon hunts have not been good there in a while.

Opted to hit the range with the .30-06 to get this scope dialed in. Good thing I’ve been stocking up on ammo. 32 rounds of 150 grain slugs....nothing a Friday night can’t fix.

Think I’m good now. Right-Hand size group 100 yards......left-hand group 50 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Work stuff ran longer than I hoped today so an afternoon hunt was not in the cards. And the property I hunt in Berks has very thin habitat and afternoon hunts have not been good there in a while.
> 
> Opted to hit the range with the .30-06 to get this scope dialed in. Good thing I’ve been stocking up on ammo. 32 rounds of 150 grain slugs....nothing a Friday night can’t fix.
> 
> Think I’m good now. Right-Hand size group 100 yards......left-hand group 50 yards.
> View attachment 7291885
> View attachment 7291887


I had my '06 out last week. I was hoping to use my new 7mm-08 by Christensen Arms this year but it is back at the factory because the best group it would do is about 5-6" at 100 yards. Meanwhile my 30 year old Ruger lays them out there at 1" or so. 

Do you reload Nick? If not, or you don't know anyone that does . . I need some new .30-06 brass. Just sayin'.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I had my '06 out last week. I was hoping to use my new 7mm-08 by Christensen Arms this year but it is back at the factory because the best group it would do is about 5-6" at 100 yards. Meanwhile my 30 year old Ruger lays them out there at 1" or so.
> 
> Do you reload Nick? If not, or you don't know anyone that does . . I need some new .30-06 brass. Just sayin'.


I don’t reload but it is something I’ve thought about. Unfortunately, all that brass is in the gun club trash can.


----------



## Nukeshtr

32 shots???? 32? Just sayin....


27 degrees here in the northern tier. Gorgeous morning


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I don’t reload but it is something I’ve thought about. Unfortunately, all that brass is in the gun club trash can.


Well keep me in mind for the future. I seem to recall we don’t live too far away. Definitely consider reloading. It’s pretty satisfying. Like building your own arrows and it makes a real difference in accuracy. 

But this is an archery website and the sky in the east is starting to get light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice morning out here. I want to thank the PGC for opening the door for firearms hunting in archery season. Just heard the unmistakable sound of an auto loader popping off. Must be some new muzzleloader I haven’t heard of yet.


----------



## fap1800

Mr. October said:


> I had my '06 out last week. I was hoping to use my new 7mm-08 by Christensen Arms this year but it is back at the factory because the best group it would do is about 5-6" at 100 yards. Meanwhile my 30 year old Ruger lays them out there at 1" or so.
> 
> Do you reload Nick? If not, or you don't know anyone that does . . I need some new .30-06 brass. Just sayin'.


Did you get the Mesa or the Ridgeline? I’m thinking of getting the Mesa in 300WM as my Savage is about as heavy as a cinder block. Everything I’ve read so far to be favorable of CA rifles so I’d be interested to see how their CS is and your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Nice morning out here. I want to thank the PGC for opening the door for firearms hunting in archery season. Just heard the unmistakable sound of an auto loader popping off. Must be some new muzzleloader I haven’t heard of yet.


Ducks opened today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Nice morning out here. I want to thank the PGC for opening the door for firearms hunting in archery season. Just heard the unmistakable sound of an auto loader popping off. Must be some new muzzleloader I haven’t heard of yet.


Same thing up north, 5 shots in quick succession.

Heavy frost stand is ice covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Usually don’t post kills especially doe. But this one felt good after having my season derailed last year.


----------



## Mathias

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H




----------



## nicko

Congrats Billy!!!

good luck to everybody else out there. No hunting for me today, going to check out some local colleges for Sam… Probably will not get out again until we get up to Potter on Thursday.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Billy....all that bellyaching and U still come through....lol!


----------



## fap1800

She’ll eat nicely. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Congrats Billy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool! Sharp bow too.


----------



## nicko

Ha ha!! I had about 7-8 of those little guys dancing in the branches 2-3 feet from my head last week. They are either fearless or obtuse.


----------



## Mathias

Waiting for the right angle on a doe at 25 and a spike comes running in and chases here off.
Beautiful morning once the fog lifted.
They are brazen Nick.


----------



## nick060200

Nice pic of the bird


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Billy....nice shots Matt!


----------



## nicko

Heaven knows how many does have been saved by those harassing spikes.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats Billy....all that bellyaching and U still come through....lol!


 Thanks guys, 

LOL, yeah I hear ya. Wasn’t all that much bellyaching. The thing is I know the crew that hunt that land where shooting was and I can guarantee they are in the barn cutting up a shotgunned deer. You have a better chance of seeing the almighty then a WCO around here if you call. Maybe a day or two. Rant over 😁


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Did you get the Mesa or the Ridgeline? I’m thinking of getting the Mesa in 300WM as my Savage is about as heavy as a cinder block. Everything I’ve read so far to be favorable of CA rifles so I’d be interested to see how their CS is and your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the Mesa. I'm hoping they make it right, but IMHO I'd look elsewhere if I were you. I'm on the Christensen Arms Facebook page and more people than not are having accuracy and other issues. I have a dozen chats going on with people who have brand new rifles back in Gunnison right now. $1500+ guns that can't shoot better than a 4-6" group at 100 yards. I think you'd be better served by something like the Tikka T3x Lite or Superlite. It is several hundred dollars less and is far less finicky and more accurate. (They get very favorable comments on forums like Rokslide.) The Mesa was several ounces heavier than advertised. If you are right-handed I think there are a bunch of better choices out there for a light rifle. The Tikka (as mentioned), Kimber's Mountain Ascent, for a bit more money, Coooper makes a nice rifle. Last year when I was deciding what to buy, I was talking to a custom rifle builder just up the road from my house and mentioned Christensen Arms and he told me their quality was really in the toilet. I just figured it was a small business guy trying to make a sale. I guess I should have listened.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Nice morning out here. I want to thank the PGC for opening the door for firearms hunting in archery season. Just heard the unmistakable sound of an auto loader popping off. Must be some new muzzleloader I haven’t heard of yet.


If you are anywhere near water, ducks season came in today.


----------



## perryhunter4

Well I could have shot a number of doe, but all small. Can’t pull the trigger [emoji2369]lol! Few muzzy shots close. Beautiful morning... perfect day. Going to cook some more deer sausage up on grill, have a few brews, watch football and back at it!


----------



## full moon64

BILLY CONGRATS


----------



## AjPUNISHER

7 flat tops this morning, none near enough. 

Nice doe Billy!


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> Usually don’t post kills especially doe. But this one felt good after having my season derailed last year.


Congrats.

I was fortunate enough to take PA bear #7 this morning. My first with a muzzleloader. I saw a glimpse of one around 730, but couldn't get a shot, then went another 40 yards and caught another nice sized one feeding on some cherries. I snuck 25 yards to a tree to take a good rest and took my shot. He went about 20 yards and piled up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome


----------



## nicko

Congrats bigbear! Could be a big year for bear harvest.


----------



## Billy H

Pa. BB Congrats. Post up the stats on it when you get a chance.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Entertaining afternoon sit...

Never saw him but heard a tom gobble a few times. Watched a doe and her fawn feed for about 20 minutes, eventually to within 20yds of me, and then for over 20 minutes after...during which, a high, but young basket racked 8pt appeared and circled their way. He got to within 20yds of them and let out a short b-u-r-p. Then he lowered his head and went towards them at ramming speed with a b-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-r-p. The mother and fawn got out of the way like Moses parting the Red Sea. He hung around till dark but didn't seem to bother them much more.

I Saw 12 deer and my first buck of the season today.

Pops 3rd outing of the season only hunting the PM today...first goose egg.
In-law saw 5 of the doe I saw this morning and decided he was done for the day.


----------



## PaBone

My son killed a nice 10 point yesterday in Ohio. This buck was tearing up the woods making scrapes and snort wheezed at me when I grunted to him. He ended up walking past my son and I couldn't be happier for him.


----------



## KylePA

Bone- Congrats to your son. You both are big buck serial killers. Way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Punched a 5c tag on this big dry doe tonight. She was being chased in circles by a frisky 4 point who was grunting up a storm. He was a bit confused when his lady friend tipped over. Lots of deer movement tonight in my neck of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the successful hunters . Looke like it was a good day to be out.


----------



## Mathias

Way to go guys, a bear a great buck and a nice doe, heck of a day!


----------



## full moon64

Congrats Everyone...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like it was a great Saturday!!


Not to start it up again, but sure would be nice to be in a stand this morning...just got in from my morning stroll...simply gorgeous


----------



## perryhunter4

It is beautiful day again’ Cold in garage this morning and hands are getting cold cutting...lol. Trying to finish cutting up this doe prior to field hockey....most likely going to have grind and do burger when I get back. Will be a long day. Wifey doesn’t realize how much work goes into putting meat on table [emoji3]!


----------



## nicko

Congrats everybody.

PAbone, heckuva deer. Congrats to your son.


----------



## nicko

And another warm-up coming this week. Ready to put highs of 60 and 70° to bed for the year.


----------



## full moon64

Nice this morning ,,saw alot deer on my scout,,Yes I scout more than I hunt...I only do all day sits,,,My opinion,,,educate too many deer in your area.....am and pm hunts


----------



## TauntoHawk

Made a memory I plan to hold on to for a very long time last night.

Due to a wedding Friday night we couldn't make it up state for the morning so we drove 3hrs yesterday am for a single afternoon sit with my wife while we had childcare. Due to the amount of bucks we've been seeing and the reg changes we decided to take both a muzzleloader and a crossbow to the blind on our foodplot. While she has a compound and has shot my father's crossbow before she's never archery hunted. Both lack of time to hunt and practice as well as in the past we never really hand any good double set ups for me to hunt with her. With her time afield so limited we have always just opted for a day or two of rifle or muzzleloader if she can get out in the past. 

We were set by 2pm on just a gorgeous fall day and at 4 she was surprised to spots a buck entering the top of the plot and begins feeding heavily on clover. While he took his time making any progress in our direction we were really able to work through the nerves and talk out all the scenarios if a shot presented itself. Fortunately a small basket 8 entered the bottom of the plot to use a water hole and just like our kids at home sometimes this buck we recognize as one with bent brows was not in the mood to share anything. The little guys presence pulled him right past the blind preoccupied and gave us the perfect slightly quartering with the onside leg pulled forward shot I kept telling her we wanted to wait for. She made a perfect shot hitting both lungs and the heart before coming into contact with the offside shoulder, he barely made it out of the field before tipping over under the very first old wooden stand my grandfather ever built on the property some 30+ years ago called the triple deck because he just kept adding higher levels

I couldn't be more proud she took few a moments to admired him, looked up and said, I think I want a memory on the wall.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Congrats too her


----------



## 138104

Congrats Taunto and wife! That is an awesome memory to make!


----------



## Mathias

Awesome memory for sure Nate, congrats to you both!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome!!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Taunto. Definitely a night you’ll remember for a while. Looks like a solid buck.


----------



## Mathias

Found a brand new Cabelas Berber Fleece jacket in my one closet!
Love the super high neck on it.
Sure won’t need it this week.


----------



## 138104

Found this .17 Mach 2 ammo today. I don't recall ever owning a .17. Can anyone use this ammo?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Found a brand new Cabelas Berber Fleece jacket in my one closet!
> Love the super high neck on it.
> Sure won’t need it this week.







__





Google Image Result for https://c.tenor.com/HGszJNh2z98AAAAC/sweating-bullets.gif






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mathias

Perry I have a CZ Mach 2. It’s a tack driver, rarely shoot it but it would be an awesome squirrel gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perfect night for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

So jealous


----------



## nick060200

My first attempt at deer jerky. 3lbs


----------



## Jerred44

what did u use for seasoning


----------



## nick060200

Jerred44 said:


> what did u use for seasoning


Garlic powder 
Onion powder 
Salt 
White pepper 
Chilli powder
Cayenne pepper 
Paprika
Soy sauce 
Worschester sauce 
Garlic chilli sauce

Plan is to marinade 24 hours then hang in oven at 170 for 4 hours or so with the door cracked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Super simple jerky recipe for sliced muscle jerky that folks go nuts for

Worchestershire
Honey
sriracha sauce

Blend until honey is not thick in the bottom of the bowl..pour over cuts in freezer bag, seal bag, soak in fridge for 36 hours,

Smoke or dehydrate your choice, I smoke with apple wood...man stuff is crazy good...sweet/heat...be careful with the sriracha, a little heats it up a lot.

I have plenty of other recipes, but this one is quick, easy, and appeals to anyone who has ever tried it[emoji106]


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe, I’m going to try it in my smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hardest part is always ensuring it’s “done”..too much and you have meat chips...not enough and it’s still raw inside...hard to get read even with a thermapen .... I usually run it until I can bend it and skin cracks but the inside doesn’t. I slice mine against that grain as I like to have tug at it to get a piece....slice it thinker than you think you”lll like done as it will shrink up some 

Let me know what you think...I have a batch soaking now


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Hardest part is always ensuring it’s “done”..too much and you have meat chips...not enough and it’s still raw inside...hard to get read even with a thermapen .... I usually run it until I can bend it and skin cracks but the inside doesn’t. I slice mine against that grain as I like to have tug at it to get a piece....slice it thinker than you think you”lll like done as it will shrink up some
> 
> Let me know what you think...I have a batch soaking now


Did you mean to say cut it thinner or thicker and how long is a good time to start really watching for doneness ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thicker...if you cut it too thin it dries out and your left with chips...really sucks to waist meat, ingredients, and time...I use a slicer and shoot for close to 1/4”; when it’s done it’s less..not quite an 1/8”, but close to what you get in a bag of jack links

I run my smoke at 180 and check it about 3.5 - 4 hours in to see how it’s going...it’s better if you can hang it than if you have to lay it down but laying it down works fine...I do flip it once..usually the diet time I check it..I tey my best to keep the slices abut the same size, but it’s tough, even with a slicer. The first time I check I try to get a read with a thermapen, but it’s usually inconsistent...if it wasn’t I’d be looking for well done temps..155ish...it’s hard to say “how long” as it depends on how thick your slices, how consistent your temps, how much vent to let the moisture out, etc... it’s important to remember that your not cooking it...your drying it out...some get frustrated and turn the temps up, cook the outside leave inside raw...should be vented wide...if your doing it in your house, in an oven, be sure you can open a kitchen window or two, or might get stuck sleeping in the couch [emoji12]


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Mathias

Nice LTG.


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Mr. & Mrs. Taunto!


----------



## davydtune

Congrats everyone! No bears this week end but I did shoot a young year and half doe with the muzzy. Camp deer for our elk trip and a nice confidence booster with the the inline that I've decided to elk hunt with


----------



## dougell

Congrats Taunto,Bigbear and Billy.Billy,glad to see you making it out this tear.They absolutely tore the bears up this weekend around here.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats to all who have harvested deer so far!


----------



## bucco921

Lots of PA giants on the various PA Facebook groups this year. I think I'm the only one in the state who didn't see much action this weekend lol...


----------



## 12-Ringer

I saw another awesome 3A got taken on Friday, my cousin's buddy.....and very nice 11 got taken out of Marsh Creek on Sat morning...he was on full display at the Eagle wawa about 10AM...apparently some youth pheasant hunters jumped it out of a hedgerow and he bolted for the woods where some lucky guy was waiting...shot him in the neck and he ran back into the field where the pheasant hunters were and died. At least that's the story that was being told over some Pumpkin Spice coffee in the parking lot....lol....I was just offering to work my dogs for some juniors...great way to get them (the dogs) some work


----------



## dougell

Two years in a row my Buddy's son killed a bear with a recurve.He's actually a cousin of Cory Gulvas who killed that giant in Tioga county last week.


----------



## Billy H

Spotted this fat piebald on my travels yesterday. reminds me of a cow.


----------



## nicko

So a piebald doe one time in a field in Royersford probably about seven years ago. Only time I’ve ever seen one in the wild.


----------



## yetihunter1

I use to see one on my way to crossfit every morning when I use to live in west chester....from fawn to full grown doe for a few years


----------



## Billy H

I’ve seen a few. That one has a huge belly.

This one I saw several years in a row. Was living in a small patch near one of our facilities.


----------



## nick060200

Saw almost albino doe in west chester years back. More white than brown. Then I killed a pie bald buck in 2016. I should have kept the hide. I didn't.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Saw this one a few times near the Potter/Cameron line a couple years ago. Always cool to see the out of the ordinary creations.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

HHave seen her For 7 years at camp


----------



## full moon64

bucco921 said:


> Lots of PA giants on the various PA Facebook groups this year. I think I'm the only one in the state who didn't see much action this weekend lol...


There are some monster out there..Im ready,,,Good luck too all...


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt...see some venison jerky in your future


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Nice shootin Matt!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Matt.


----------



## KylePA

Nice shooting Matt!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good job Matt!! High lung smack down!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great job on the doe Matt.


----------



## nick060200

Small batch turned out good.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Small batch turned out good.


I think you need to send me some of that to give an unbiased opinion. 
The guys in the smokers thread would like seeing that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man that looks good...makes me want to do mine today...but I’m trying to hold out another day in the brine,

If I am not mistaken, you were doing yours in the oven, what temps did you use and how long did it take to get it the way you wanted?


----------



## Scotty C

Here is my buck I shot last Thursday afternoon


----------



## 138104

Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Congrats Nice buck scotty


----------



## Scotty C

Bowhunter862c said:


> Congrats Nice buck scotty


Thank you


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Matt and Scotty


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Scotty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Scotty


----------



## Schleprock1

If this weather keeps up I will have to go buy me some camo shorts and T shirts... Looks like we drop back into the 50's NEXT Thursday.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> If this weather keeps up I will have to go buy me some camo shorts and T shirts... Looks like we drop back into the 50's NEXT Thursday.


Heading to north central PA this week and have two days of pushing 70 degree highs. People who say they love temps like these at this time of year I want to slap.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Folks are laying them down up there Nick....good luck.

Pop and 2 Uncles leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## fap1800

Hey, guys. Was going to throw these up in the classifieds, but figured I'd try to find a fine PA A'ter that's local that could use them. These are basically brand new. Used on a weekend bowhunt in NY last year. XOP Vanish Evolution with a Third Hand bow mount and set of Hawk Helium climbing sticks.w/ an aider. I'll be real. I'm just not cut out for these. Lol! I'm in SE PA in Bucks County and am willing to meet if it's reasonable. PM and we can work a fair price. Thanks, Colin.


----------



## nicko

Just got my Scentlok Reactor heated vest in the mail (not exactly heated vest weather right now). In any event, I bought this blindly having only seen pics and a youtube video review.

First impressions:

quality made and comfortable like all Scentlok brand clothing I have owned
size I bought is a medium but the fit is a bit baggy (I would prefer a the fit a little tighter for layering)
it has three heat panels (one in the middle upper area of the back, two in the front over top of the chest)

I overbought on the power bank as the one I got is 6.5 inches long but it just fits inside the battery pouch of the vest. I gave the heat feature a try on the high setting and it produced heat in less than 1 minute. The true test will be in frigid temps but heat startup had no lag time. 

If I had a chance to try it on for size, I have a feeling I might have opted for a small as the sizing on it appears to run a bit big.


----------



## nicko

Looks like a nice set-up Colin. Gotta say after I first got the LW sticks and started practicing with them, I had them up in the classifieds for a hour before I cooled down and decided to give them more time and practice. That said, they aren't for everybody like you said. Despite the versatility, these stand and stick combos can be laborous to haul around and setup. A lot of moving parts so-to-speak.


----------



## fap1800

Honestly, I couldn't believe how sore I was just using them during a long weekend hunt. Most of my spots are private so they'll just sit. I'm hoping to use the funds to purchase a nice quality double ladder for Luke and I to use. He's kinda getting bored of the blind.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Looks like a nice set-up Colin. Gotta say after I first got the LW sticks and started practicing with them, I had them up in the classifieds for a hour before I cooled down and decided to give them more time and practice. That said, they aren't for everybody like you said. Despite the versatility, these stand and stick combos can be laborous to haul around and setup. A lot of moving parts so-to-speak.


You need to learn how to climb with one small stick and a two step aider.I can be at 20ft in less time than it takes to climb with sticks or a climber.It takes a little bit of practice but it's extremely easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> You need to learn how to climb with one small stick and a two step aider.I can be at 20ft in less time than it takes to climb with sticks or a climber.It takes a little bit of practice but it's extremely easy once you get the hang of it.


after spending a full year with the Lonewolf stand and stick combo, I have it down pretty good. That said, I’m still using the four full-size Lonewolf sticks with one aider on the bottom. Stretching things out, I can get to 20 feet with this set up.

My favorite part about it is the ability to get in tighter set ups that you just cannot get into the climber. Being able to get up and down quickly and easily is nice too.


----------



## dougell

I've probably killed more deer out of a LW assault climber than any other stand.In fact,I killed one out of it this past saturday but you're right,you're limited.You're even more limited today because most of the good climbing trees were ash and they're a thing of the past.Using a mobile hang-on or saddle is the way to go but carrying all that junk in the woods is just a PIA.Once you get a system down,you wouldn't believe how fast,quiet and easy it is to climb with one stick and an aider attached.It's a legitimate game changer.You don't need anything special either.Just take a HHS safety vest and make a rope bridge out of a lineman's rope,Attach a tether to the bridge and it's so easy,a caveman can do it.I've been playing around with a JX3 hybrid and saddle the last couple of years but I think I found the ultimate mobile set-up.I ordered a LWcustom gear .5 stand.The stand and one stick should weigh in under 8lbs.I'll climb with one stick and I hooked a sit and drag seat to the lineman's loops on my HSS vest.At hunting height,I'll hunt like a saddle and when I get tired,I'll just turn around and sit.I've been using the HHS AND SITAND DRAG TO CLIMB AND HUNT WITH.It's actually as comfortable as any saddle and far more versatile.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> You need to learn how to climb with one small stick and a two step aider.I can be at 20ft in less time than it takes to climb with sticks or a climber.It takes a little bit of practice but it's extremely easy once you get the hang of it.


Do you one stick up and down or do you repel down?


----------



## dougell

I just one stick down.Repelling looks fun but it's one more thing to drag in the woods.It's one of those things that after I started doing it,I wondered why I hadn't been doing it all along.It's simple.Another advantage over a climber is that it's way easier to one stick up irregular shaped trees.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I just one stick down.Repelling looks fun but it's one more thing to drag in the woods.It's one of those things that after I started doing it,I wondered why I hadn't been doing it all along.It's simple.Another advantage over a climber is that it's way easier to one stick up irregular shaped trees.


I agree on the added gear and is why I haven't tried one sticking yet. Don't feel like carrying more in and I run the LW sticks like Nicko which make it hard with the one stick method. I have though of getting the LW double step from Eastern Woods Outdoors and modding one of my sticks to try it. But that is a next year project with half the season gone.


----------



## dougell

But the point of only using one stick is to reduce the amount of gear you take in.One vs three or four lol.GRAB A 20" SHIKAR STICK AND PUT A TWO STEP AIDER ON IT.It weighed less than 2lbs and that's all you need.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> But the point of only using one stick is to reduce the amount of gear you take in.One vs three or four lol.GRAB A 20" SHIKAR STICK AND PUT A TWO STEP AIDER ON IT.It weighed less than 2lbs and that's all you need.


after buying the saddle set up I think going the EWO step replacement is a safer option for me. My wife might kill me if I spend more money haha. But I definitely want to try the one stick with the aider.


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> I've probably killed more deer out of a LW assault climber than any other stand.In fact,I killed one out of it this past saturday but you're right,you're limited.You're even more limited today because most of the good climbing trees were ash and they're a thing of the past.Using a mobile hang-on or saddle is the way to go but carrying all that junk in the woods is just a PIA.Once you get a system down,you wouldn't believe how fast,quiet and easy it is to climb with one stick and an aider attached.It's a legitimate game changer.You don't need anything special either.Just take a HHS safety vest and make a rope bridge out of a lineman's rope,Attach a tether to the bridge and it's so easy,a caveman can do it.I've been playing around with a JX3 hybrid and saddle the last couple of years but I think I found the ultimate mobile set-up.I ordered a LWcustom gear .5 stand.The stand and one stick should weigh in under 8lbs.I'll climb with one stick and I hooked a sit and drag seat to the lineman's loops on my HSS vest.At hunting height,I'll hunt like a saddle and when I get tired,I'll just turn around and sit.I've been using the HHS AND SITAND DRAG TO CLIMB AND HUNT WITH.It's actually as comfortable as any saddle and far more versatile.


Can you point me to a video of the 1 stick method your using ? I use 3 right now but I've been getting lighter and lighter.


----------



## nicko

Saw on FB a 567 lb bear taken in Germania Potter county


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats on doe,,,Nice bow man👍


----------



## 12-Ringer

Doug, is this how you do it?


----------



## nicko

Congrats Scotty!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to all you guys! Nice buck Scotty!


----------



## davydtune

Scotty C said:


> Here is my buck I shot last Thursday afternoon
> View attachment 7293602


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## KylePA

yetihunter1 said:


> I agree on the added gear and is why I haven't tried one sticking yet. Don't feel like carrying more in and I run the LW sticks like Nicko which make it hard with the one stick method. I have though of getting the LW double step from Eastern Woods Outdoors and modding one of my sticks to try it. But that is a next year project with half the season gone.


Yeti has helped me immensely with the run and gun saddle hunting itch. It was invaluable in hunting some pretty remote stretches of gamelands for the archery opener and look forward to being mobile for the rut. It is pretty much an addiction though, once you start you are always looking for ways to make things easier, lighter, faster, quieter.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, is this how you do it?


Yep.My top step is close to 7ft off the ground when I start.I stand on the bottom step of a two step stick,lower my prussic,turn the knot on the tether slightly to the side and just step off.I reach down,loosen the strap and slide the step as far above my head as I can and repeat.Three pulls will get me over 16 feet.It literally takes less than 5 minutes.I'm telling you,take any harness like an HSS and just make a rope bridge with a lineman's belt and try it.There's a little trial and error figuring out where to put the tether but it's simple and you'll pick it up in no time at all.I find it easier using a mechanical prussic but any prussic will work.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I might try it this afternoon...I don't have a multi-step aider, but I wouldn't need it try....if I do I'll ask Ty to video it so have some popcorn ready, might be an episode of funniest home video or mountain rescue in the making....


----------



## dougell

It's simple once you get a system down.By far the lightest way to get up a tree easily.


----------



## Missions95

I’m single sticking with a saddle this year, finally have my setup dialed the way I want. Using a Muddy pro stick, with a single step aider, and using a 35’ 8mm climbing line for my tether and rappel down. I’m using a mad rock safeguard, for my tether attachment and to rappel. It beats a climbing stand by a country mile when it comes to packing deep. I can climb 20+ feet in probly 3 minutes moving about 5’ per climb. The tail of climbing line stays coiled in a pouch until descent, but eliminates the need for a regular tether. I’ve done about 6 sits this year so far and absolutely love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, is this how you do it?


That's pretty slick.


----------



## Mathias

Sure wish it would cool down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Saw on FB a 567 lb bear taken in Germania Potter county


Nicko-
I have a friend that is up there now and hunting with that crew. Looks like they got a few more on the ground as well. I think they are up to 7 in the early season. He told me they are mainly driving off standing corn fields. From what I heard they have put a number of them out that have escaped with no shots and a few misses as well.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like those goes are putting a hurt on the bear population.


----------



## dougell

They hammered the bears this past week.My daughter is seeing a guy that's part of a group that's killed 9 or 10 so far.I don't know if they're pushing them out of the standing corn but they're hunting near it at least.The acorns are insane this year as well.


----------



## KylePA

Has anyone ever used Eli's processing in Newtown before? My brother got a bunch of honey bologna made last year and my kids absolutely destroyed it. I took the doe I shot there last week to get made all into honey bologna. The rest of their products sound really good. I wasn't sure if anyone had first hand experience?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great spot, good wind, terrible temperature









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Good luck...T>Hawk


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Has anyone ever used Eli's processing in Newtown before? My brother got a bunch of honey bologna made last year and my kids absolutely destroyed it. I took the doe I shot there last week to get made all into honey bologna. The rest of their products sound really good. I wasn't sure if anyone had first hand experience?


I have. It’s been a few years. Very squared away ppl, place and operation.
I took my doe there Monday evening.


----------



## nicko

Haven't been out since two Saturdays ago. Looking forward to getting away and in a tree tomorrow.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Haven't been out since two Saturdays ago. Looking forward to getting away and in a tree tomorrow.


Nicko good luck hunting and you know,,,your 1 st place Eagles if you beat Giants


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko good luck hunting and you know,,,your 1 st place Eagles if you beat Giants



When are you getting out? Hoping to see grid coordinates, drone pics, and landmarks of your spots. 

Somebody has got to win this crappy division.


----------



## full moon64

End of month....On road trucking in Eagle land,,West Chester,,,


----------



## full moon64




----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I have. It’s been a few years. Very squared away ppl, place and operation.
> I took my doe there Monday evening.


Nice heard only great things. It’s really convenient to say least. Any suggestions on specialty products besides honey bologna? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7294396


Could you even imagine if the Birds somehow win the NFC Least ... we could actually host the Bears in Philly....oh my


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Scotty!


----------



## Mathias

Only birds I’m interested in are grouse, turkeys and pheasants 😉


----------



## 12-Ringer

Haha


----------



## 138104

Guess he wanted to look good for the ladies.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Must have been some scene...


----------



## nicko

This one never gets old.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone own a Vortex Diamondback HP scope? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ran down to the FC gun range real quick to meet a guy who bought my Fanatic Set...two dead buck on 23 between St. Pete's and the range....it's getting to be that time....funny how quickly it comes and goes....especially in comparison to how much time, effort, and expense we put into preparing for it....

These temps are nuts...walked my little range at Woodys yesterday and only found one opened scrape and no fresh rubs. It was raining acorns, but the sign was minimal...have an 8 and a 10 passing through there (at least according to cams), but the only ones who show up when I'm there are spikes and forkies.

I should be settled in at my spot in Ridley this afternoon. Laurie and I went back on Sunday to get the sets touched up, lots of sign...we'll see...I'm only shooting a good one back there...it's 1.75 miles from the nearest access point...so it will have to be something worth me dealing with to get out (lol).


----------



## AjPUNISHER

These temps can suck my ass, 81° and still climbing in my neck of the woods. Good luck to you Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I changed my mind, still cashed out a little early just gonna go home and smoke some jerky


----------



## Marlin1938

All you PA guys , not sure how may of you attend but the 2021 NRA Great American Outdoor Show was cancelled .


----------



## Schleprock1

It was 67 and cloudy here an hour ago. Now it's 78 and sunny. I was going to go out this evening but instead I'll clean the leaves out of the yard again. I'm off work tomorrow so I'll get out in the morning and see how long I can sit there until I start sweating.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hopefully done around 7 or so


----------



## nicko

Just touched down in Potter to a balmy 80 degrees, Ugh!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck up there...

Pops crew hit a doe this morning that went unrecovered. Pop saw 4 but passed as he is buck hunting...the other two guys didn’t see anything.


----------



## Mathias

80-😦 Sorry Nick.

Joe are they bats?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Lol


3.5lb neck roast sliced and soaked since Sunday


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Mathias

Oh wow 😋


----------



## TauntoHawk

Probably hot enough to just cook that outside in the air 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Unforseen emergency for my buddy and needs to head home. Driving him to Williamsport tomorrow morning to meet his dad halfway, then I’m turning around to come back. No morning hunt Friday but life happens. 

Saw 5-6 deer on the pipeline at sunset so will look to set up there tomorrow afternoon.

By the time I get back up here after the drop off and with the high temps, middle of the day hunting will be a waste. Still have all day Saturday with cooler temps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope all is well!


----------



## Nickadeamus

If your in northern pa. you will have better luck saturday when the temperature will have dropped from mid. 70's friday to around highs in the upper 40's to low 50's saturday.


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck this weekend everyone  I'm taking my 10 year old nephew out with the rifle this evening to see if we can get him his first deer 😁 After that I'm headed for camp to see if we can find some bears. I figure I probably wont get back out after deer until I'm back from my elk hunt


----------



## 12-Ringer

65° at 6:30 in the morning on October 23 in Southeast Pennsylvania; who would’ve ever thought?


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Well good luck this weekend everyone  I'm taking my 10 year old nephew out with the rifle this evening to see if we can get him his first deer [emoji16] After that I'm headed for camp to see if we can find some bears. I figure I probably wont get back out after deer until I'm back from my elk hunt


Please provide play by play for your elk hunt. Good luck getting your nephew on a deer.


----------



## Mathias

Once again Sunday offers the weeks best weather....

Good luck Davy, smokepole or bow?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Once again Sunday offers the weeks best weather....
> 
> Good luck Davy, smokepole or bow?


I believe we can hunt this Sunday, but private land only.


----------



## Mathias

Thought it was some date in November?


----------



## Bucket

I don't know about you guys, but this weather has kept me out of the woods this past week. I don't care to hunt in shorts.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, who knew you still needed Zyrtec in late October. Feels like the tropics here. Up early this morning walked outside with the pup and said no way.
I did hunt Monday afternoon as it looked like the best day and it was.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Things will be nuts in Sat with the other seasons opening too.


----------



## BucksCounty

Wearing one layer waiting for that cold front. I’ve been out a lot this year and haven’t seen one deer on this farm. By this time last year the bucks had heads down and doe were running away. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good point...now that I look back, there was a stark difference in buck behavior by this time last year...

Polar vortex
El ninio
Covid-19

What the crap is going on?


----------



## Buckslayer72

Based on the sign The Hunting Public fellas saw earlier this week here in PA things should start picking up anytime. They had found a fair amount of scrapes and rubs. Think the young guys are getting going but the older fellas are being slow to get going.


----------



## ianb1116

It’s warm, foggy, and quiet this morning in SE PA. Had a small 6 come through around 7 and I elected to give him the pass. Nothing since then but we shall see! Been a pretty slow year thus far...


----------



## cuttiebrownbow

Nothing like wearing quick dry pants, light hikers and a light base layer while on stand. 

I feel like I’m hunting out west with this outfit. 

Does have been heavy on the feed and are bedding right next to it. 

I have been seeing inconsistent buck movement early afternoons while just taking my bow for a walk. 

Not sure if I’m mentally ready for a long sit but I am going to check on camera in a spot I haven’t hunted yet this year and see if the bucks have been traveling there mid day as well. If so I may try to get back out at like noon or so and just wait it out. 

This is a dangerous time of year because I don’t like to burn out my best spots but it’s tough not to try them a time or two before rut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

cuttiebrownbow said:


> This is a dangerous time of year because I don’t like to burn out my best spots but it’s tough not to try them a time or two before rut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man, isn't this the truth..my advice, be patient!!!!....this is the way I think of it...we wait and prepare all year for what....the best maybe 10-15 days and even then who knows if we can take advantage (winds, storms, family, work, etc..). I have two spots that are deadly during the rut, if an East , North or NE winds come in...we hunted it for years until we figured it out...if I erase the learning curve, we're batting almost .900 out of that stand location now, even taking multiple mature buck in the same season...if conditions aren't right, we just don't hunt it...we prep stand sites and lanes in March, touch them up in July, and then again in early September and that's it...we know how to enter the area, which trees to climb, and most importantly when we go in....I want to go in there ALL OF THE TIME....in fact, almost decided to go in this morning, but simply reminded myself the winds aren't right, the time of the year is still just a little too soon...NOW if the forecast holds true and we weren't stuck in this archaic Sunday ban, this Sunday morning I'd be in that funnel for AM sit...temps dropping almost 20 degrees from Friday to Sunday, barometer on a steady rise since Saturday night, and most importantly the rare N / NE winds ahead of the storm front on Monday....its' a little early, but I know there are a few doe cycling in, this spot is better when there are more doe, but none-the-less, I'll be home tidying up the honey-do list so when those conditions reappear on any day other than Sunday  I can get out there....


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Thought it was some date in November?


Sorry, I tried using the winky emoji. Unfortunately, we cannot hunt this coming Sunday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First Sunday is 11/15


----------



## BucksCounty

12-Ringer said:


> Good point...now that I look back, there was a stark difference in buck behavior by this time last year...
> 
> Polar vortex
> El ninio
> Covid-19
> 
> What the crap is going on?


I don’t know but it will change soon. It’s been a weird year. Just got a good friend of mine into archery and he’s hunting this year(first time). He’s a better shot than I am already. He went out and got a $300 ladder stand that we set up on a private farm and three days later the stand was gone. Landowner is a good friend and only gave him permission. One day before that somebody stole my SD card and turned off my trail cam at a different private farm that we have been hunting for 20 years. First time I’ve ever had hunting gear messed with or stolen. Thanks a lot covid haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

There are definitely MORE folks in the woods this year as compared to years past and I fear it will never go back to the way it was..

My brothers company has already made the decision that 40% of their work force will not return to the offices, they will work remotely...that can’t be good for those of us who have the ability to take time mid-week to get away from the crowds.

Sat will be **** show down here with the pheasant opener. The weather is forecasted to be perfect and that will bring out everyone. I just got back from checking a couple spots and o could hear the birds cackling...three fields are cut a couple more head-high. I sure hope I’m wrong, but I suspect there will be a couple injury reports coming out of French Creek this weekend.


----------



## yetihunter1

No hunting till next Wednesday for me, family in town and weather not really cooperating. So instead I will be playing with my new smoker....got a WSM for my 5yr anniversary. Got a 9lb pork butt on the smoker 3.5 hours in right now. Hoping when I get this down on some cheaper cuts of meat I will be doing some venison roasts and hams.


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> No hunting till next Wednesday for me, family in town and weather not really cooperating. So instead I will be playing with my new smoker....got a WSM for my 5yr anniversary. Got a 9lb pork butt on the smoker 3.5 hours in right now. Hoping when I get this down on some cheaper cuts of meat I will be doing some venison roasts and hams.


We need pics.


----------



## yetihunter1

the before.... will take a pic at 4 hours when I go spray it with some apple juice


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> No hunting till next Wednesday for me, family in town and weather not really cooperating. So instead I will be playing with my new smoker....got a WSM for my 5yr anniversary. Got a 9lb pork butt on the smoker 3.5 hours in right now. Hoping when I get this down on some cheaper cuts of meat I will be doing some venison roasts and hams.


Make sure you hit the Hey Smokers thread in the stickies....enough stuff to keep you going for years on that thread


----------



## 12-Ringer

They have no idea what’s in store for them tomorrow....


----------



## yetihunter1

little over 4 hours... meat sitting at 140 and smoker at 230...smells like heaven.... gonna wrap it once it hits 160


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Make sure you hit the Hey Smokers thread in the stickies....enough stuff to keep you going for years on that thread


Will do! Thanks Joe.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Can youths only shoot does with the rifle this weekend?


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Can youths only shoot does with the rifle this weekend?


Yes, antlerless only.


----------



## nicko

Got back to the hotel by 11 AM… Showered dressed packed back up and headed to the woods… This midday sun is brutal. Not even going to attempt to get in a tree and set the stand up until about 4 PM. Found a smoking fresh scrape off a field edge and have it earmarked for the morning. Should have a west wind which will work very well for the spot.


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> Please provide play by play for your elk hunt. Good luck getting your nephew on a deer.


Will do 🙂


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Perry24 said:


> Yes, antlerless only.


Thanks Perry that’s what I thought


----------



## 138104

Had a doe with 2 fawns come meandering through, so they are on their feet.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Once again Sunday offers the weeks best weather....
> 
> Good luck Davy, smokepole or bow?


Not 100% sure, lol! Going into a new to me area with a buddy of mine and while I planned on taking the inline he keeps telling me about all these big buck that get killed in there every year so........ Heck maybe for the first time ever I'll take both with me.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Got back to the hotel by 11 AM… Showered dressed packed back up and headed to the woods… This midday sun is brutal. Not even going to attempt to get in a tree and set the stand up until about 4 PM. Found a smoking fresh scrape off a field edge and have it earmarked for the morning. Should have a west wind which will work very well for the spot.


Good luck Nicko....I remeber 20 years ago hunting in NJ,,,Last day of my vacation...it was 75...I still pulled a all day hunt,,it was Novemeber...I killed very old mature buck...So with your win last night THINK POSITIVE..


----------



## nicko

So about 4:30, I see a dark patch and something flapping in the breeze on the other side of the pipeline from me about 60 yards away. 

Put up the Binoculars and see it as a ground blind and out of nowhere, there is a Hunter sitting inside of it. I’ve been sitting in this spot since 2:30 and I have no idea where he came from to get into that blind. There is no way he did not see me because I have an orange hat up in the tree next to me since it is gun season as well. Disgusted, pulled my set down and relocated a few hundred yards further down the pipeline to a tree I killed a doe out of last year.

I don’t drive five hours to stare at another hunter.....I could experience that at home.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck, at least you’re there...can’t get it done on the couch


----------



## nicko

Four pointer just emerged a little bit ago from the food plot I vacated. Actually the switch of trees worked out for the best. The wind is shifting directions and would’ve swept my wind the wrong way across the pipeline.


----------



## Billy H

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Does have been heavy on the feed and are bedding right next to it.
> 
> I have been seeing inconsistent buck movement early afternoons while just taking my bow for a walk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur, has been my experience as well as of late. Have seen the does next to or bedded right in beans. Have seen smaller bucks here and there in the mix , not showing much interest. Expect to start seeing some young cruisers anytime now.


----------



## nicko

One four point and that was it. Two days in a row of 70° and pushing 80° temperatures. 30° temperature drop forecast for tomorrow so hoping Cooler temps will help get deer on their feet.


----------



## Mathias

Not good for the hunts, but hoping the warmth is good to my food plots up north.


----------



## nicko

Two hours hunting yesterday and in the woods from 12 noon to sunset today......I heard three collective distant rifle shots. Would have expected to hear more. Guessing high temps keeping deer under wraps all around.


----------



## bucco921

Had decent action in 2b this evening. Saw 7 deer total. 2 runt bucks, 2 adult does, 1 button head, and 2 doe fawns. That was much more than I expected. Left my stand out as I was really just going to hang my stand for tomorrow.... not a fan of hanging in the dark


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Next week is looking cooler but could be wet. Forecast for my area tomorrow morning is 59°...with a high temp of 65°, better then most of this week was for the high at any rate. Can't say I felt the urge to deal with a deer and keep it from spoiling in the temps we had this week.

Sure wish we could hunt Sunday's though ...especially this one.

Good luck tomorrow to those going out. May your aim be true...


----------



## yetihunter1

Finished product.....12 hour cook and a 3 hour rest. I’m ready for a deer hind quarter I think...


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Next week is looking cooler but could be wet. Forecast for my area tomorrow morning is 59°...with a high temp of 65°, better then most of this week was for the high at any rate. Can't say I felt the urge to deal with a deer and keep it from spoiling in the temps we had this week.
> 
> Sure wish we could hunt Sunday's though ...especially this one.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow to those going out. May your aim be true...


I'm sitting here looking at a thermometer reading of 63 degrees at 4:20 a.m. and don't feel like going out and sweating my *** off to see nothing and then coming home and washing everything again. Happily, I CAN hunt Sunday in NJ so I'm going to skip it this morning and get some warm-weather chores done and then make the drive to NJ tomorrow.


----------



## 138104

It's 59° here and now rain expected between 7-8. It's really making it hard to get motivated to head out.


----------



## Mathias

Same 63 degrees, hard pass for me.
Plenty of 🍁 leaves to move around this morning however.....
Ely’s finished my deer already, so we’ll pick it up too.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Same 63 degrees, hard pass for me.
> Plenty of 🍁 leaves to move around this morning however.....
> Ely’s finished my deer already, so we’ll pick it up too.


I did that last night. Hopefully they don't all blow back in the yard again. We have an RV that I need to finish cleaning and get winterized. I'm not sure why. We really oughta be camping in it this weekend.


----------



## Billy H

Despite the weather I ventured out. Not only warm but humid. To say it dampens your enthusiasm is an understatement. Already thinking about what else I could be doing.


----------



## Mathias

Dampens your enthusiasm but not your clothing!
wish I was here, where it’s _only _61 degrees


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Dampens your enthusiasm but not your clothing!
> wish I was here, where it’s _only _61 degrees
> View attachment 7295670


You can change that with a car ride. 😁


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

I feel like I am sitting in a sauna. I need to invest in warm weather stuff.


----------



## fap1800

Smoke pole just sounded off on the neighboring property. Bout had me jumping outta my stand. It’s nuts that I’m sitting here in my western gear this late in October. Thermometer read 63 at 515 this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

Not sure what your talking about being hot and humid 😁.
Uppers 40’s and nice breeze out of the NW!!!


----------



## nicko

Got set up on the scrape I found yesterday. 7:15am it’s windy and raining and I look to my left and there stands a buck at 15 yards. It’s so wet and noisy with the wind, he snuck right up behind me. I freshened the scrape before getting my stand set and he went right to it and worked the licking branch. Broadside at 15 yards and I wasn’t sure I wanted to shoot. By the time he moved off the scrape, I had come to full draw but my opportunity was gone and the shot angle wasn’t good. It was too dim in lighting to make a good assessment but when I glassed him up in the field, I could see how fat he was. I may regret this one but the lighting just wasn’t there.

45 degrees and breezy with drizzle. Glad I brought the heated vest. Toasty.


----------



## Mathias

Good call Nick, you’ll be rewarded for that. Temps sound so appealing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like temps are going to stay in the mid-40s all day up here.


----------



## 138104

Hmm....


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Hmm....


Yours??


----------



## nicko

Got down to check for more sign and warm up. saw two deer crossing the pipeline 200 yards away. Crept up some of the trails and got within 40-50 yards of one but no shot. Came across a super fresh scrape on the way back. I was thinking about changing locations for mid day but looks like there’s plenty going on in this area to make it my home base for the rest of the day


----------



## 138104

Went back and forth this morning, but talked myself into heading out. Climbed into my stand at 7 and things were quiet. Around 7:20, I saw some movement along the fence row. I had 2 bucks coming in. Let the first one pass and made a good shot on the 2nd at 25 yds. I didn't hear him crash, so waited an hour to track. I had good blood, but after 150 yds, I backed out. Around 10, headed back out. He was 250 yds from where I shot him, but stone dead. He already stiffened up, so he was dead right away.


----------



## nicko

Awesome!!!! Congrats Dave. 

Now you’ll have plenty of time for work around your house.


----------



## perryhunter4

Damn nice buck Perry....nice mass to him! Congrats!! Soo much for that heat.....huh [emoji3]!


----------



## 138104

Thanks guys. Since he was down by the road, I had my daughter bring our Suburban down. She somehow managed to lock the keys in it. So, I am standing along Rte 17 waiting for my wife to get home with the spare keys.


----------



## nicko

Ha ha!!!! Buck fever.

At least you’re close enough that the cavalry can come save the day.


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice buck Perry!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great buck perry



I spent 3 days upstate working remote and hunting but the heat just halted all movement. Since it hit 70 we haven't had a picture of a shooter, not wanting to pressure the better spots I spent most my time poking around the areas local public but didn't see much there either and took me a bit to find an area with acceptable sign.

Friday afternoon we made the move up to New York to familiarize ourselves with the place in the finger lakes. Nice little cabin and sweet property the guy has here, he's put alot of work here and it's a very nicely laid out hunting property. Still 77 up here yesterday so movement was minimal but everyone saw something and I passed a doe which ended up being all I saw. This am it was 53 at 6:30 and rained until 8 after that it got breezy and the temp dropped steadily until it hit 41 and I got craving a coffee pretty hard by 11 to warm my hands. No deer for the morning but there were new scrapes that weren't there on yesterdays scout so overnight something was active. Hopeful for tonight and tomorrow (Sundays always seem to be my magic day in NY).






































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Perry Congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice goin' Perry!


61° at 5am here.... 2 doe standing by the road within a minutes drive of where we hunted this morning on the drive in. 
Took my time walking in and stopped in several spots for awhile...still took me a bit to cool down down after setting up. Always wear a neck gaiter I pull up on my face but I found myself getting too warm when I did so.
Had a lone adult doe at 50-60yds not too long before 8 this morning. 1 of the other 2 guys saw a red fox but no deer seen by either...sat till about 11:30.

Be back out in a different spot for the PM...temp has actually dropped to 56° now.


----------



## nicko

So two weeks ago when I was up here with my buddy, he put a bad hit on a doe on Saturday afternoon. Said he hit high shoulder and only got about half penetration. He was not able to find any blood and he’s been beating himself up ever since.

about 1 o’clock, I decided to take a walk down the pipeline to one of my stands to look for any fresh sign. Is I round a corner, there’s a doe standing out in the pipeline in the same area my buddy shot a couple weeks ago. I was able to belly crawl and get within 55 to 60 yards and I could clearly see a high shoulder wound kind of pushing more toward the neck area. Call my buddy and he said that’s the exact spot he hit his deer. Can’t say with 100% certainty but I feel pretty confident this is the doe he hit. She was feeding and moving around fine and every once in a while she would turn to lick the wound. She ended up getting spooked off By a fox of all things. If you look closely in this pic, you can see the wound.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Got set up on the scrape I found yesterday. 7:15am it’s windy and raining and I look to my left and there stands a buck at 15 yards. It’s so wet and noisy with the wind, he snuck right up behind me. I freshened the scrape before getting my stand set and he went right to it and worked the licking branch. Broadside at 15 yards and I wasn’t sure I wanted to shoot. By the time he moved off the scrape, I had come to full draw but my opportunity was gone and the shot angle wasn’t good. It was too dim in lighting to make a good assessment but when I glassed him up in the field, I could see how fat he was. I may regret this one but the lighting just wasn’t there.
> 
> 45 degrees and breezy with drizzle. Glad I brought the heated vest. Toasty.


Nicko..Good call....Good luck ...........Stay straped in,,,My all day hunts sometimes 12 thru 2 pm are hot times..
Alot sits if I left in am 10 ......I would have never shot my my buck at 130 pm...I can out patient anyone


----------



## scotchindian

Great buck Perry!!!! Gotta love when they run toward the road.


----------



## Mathias

Congratulations Perry, nice buck ya got there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Thanks guys. Since he was down by the road, I had my daughter bring our Suburban down. She somehow managed to lock the keys in it. So, I am standing along Rte 17 waiting for my wife to get home with the spare keys.


Congrats


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Went back and forth this morning, but talked myself into heading out. Climbed into my stand at 7 and things were quiet. Around 7:20, I saw some movement along the fence row. I had 2 bucks coming in. Let the first one pass and made a good shot on the 2nd at 25 yds. I didn't hear him crash, so waited an hour to track. I had good blood, but after 150 yds, I backed out. Around 10, headed back out. He was 250 yds from where I shot him, but stone dead. He already stiffened up, so he was dead right away.


Awsome ..Bowtech and good shot


----------



## 12-Ringer

Talk about WWIII...shooting started before I could see Ty who was standing 20 yards to my left...we put up three birds, shot three birds and ran for the truck. What a scene, but had a blast...literally (hahaha)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Update from Potter...my dads good friend shot a 6-point, my dad passed on doe everyday (these two bow hunting)...my two uncles who are trifle hunting didn’t see a deer? None are hunting tonight...


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Talk about WWIII...shooting started before I could see Ty who was standing 20 yards to my left...we put up three birds, shot three birds and ran for the truck. What a scene, but had a blast...literally (hahaha)


OMG stir fry them mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm with rice...10 minnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn🤐


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Nice buck Perry an nice pheasants 12 ringer.


----------



## nicko

I see smoked pheasant in your future Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Perry, nice buck


----------



## nick060200

Perry24 said:


> Went back and forth this morning, but talked myself into heading out. Climbed into my stand at 7 and things were quiet. Around 7:20, I saw some movement along the fence row. I had 2 bucks coming in. Let the first one pass and made a good shot on the 2nd at 25 yds. I didn't hear him crash, so waited an hour to track. I had good blood, but after 150 yds, I backed out. Around 10, headed back out. He was 250 yds from where I shot him, but stone dead. He already stiffened up, so he was dead right away.


I'm really surprised he made it that far. That looks like 10 ring.


----------



## PAbigbear

nick060200 said:


> I'm really surprised he made it that far. That looks like 10 ring.


I thought the same thing. Hope he says what was hit.


----------



## nicko

Just had a 6 point at 25 yards… He may have had some small knobs for brows but not enough to be points… Wind swirling and he did not hang around long.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> I'm really surprised he made it that far. That looks like 10 ring.





PAbigbear said:


> I thought the same thing. Hope he says what was hit.


Definitely hit only one lung, but didn't notice the heart. I hate field dressing, so I am on autopilot and not really checking things out. When I go on my morning walk, I'll check out the gut pile and see if the heart is there and check back.

Here's the exit hole.


----------



## 138104

I know there's a bunch of PSU fans on here, but I took great enjoyment in watching them lose to Indiana.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I know there's a bunch of PSU fans on here, but I took great enjoyment in watching them lose to Indiana.


Ball looked like it hit white line before the pylon on that 2 point attempt. Oh well......shouldn’t have been struggling with Indiana like that in the first place.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Ball looked like it hit white line before the pylon on that 2 point attempt. Oh well......shouldn’t have been struggling with Indiana like that in the first place.


Yeah, the on-field call was they successfully converted, so would have been hard to overturn. Next week, OSU at Happy Valley. Don't think it will be that happy.


----------



## nicko

No....definitely will not be happy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Perry.

Also Joe and Ty.

Next Saturday looks like the start of getting aggressive for me....


----------



## bucco921

Main frame 10 with a little 2" drop tine came in to tend the scrape I was setup on this morning.


----------



## 138104

bucco921 said:


> Main frame 10 with a little 2" drop tine came in to tend the scrape I was setup on this morning.
> View attachment 7296021


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## bucco921

Perry24 said:


> Congrats on a great buck!


Same to you Perry!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Bucco!

Much better then how my day went. 1 doe seen this morning. Big tree blew over this eveing that sounded like a house caving in, a neighbor was having WWIII till after sundown and 2 groups of coyotes howled it up till dark. Nothing moving tonight at all...didn't even see any crossing the road or in the fields like usual on the way home.


----------



## andymick32

Congrats on two great bucks fellas. Took the week off including today only to watch the worst debacle of a Penn State game I think I’ve ever seen.

Hoping to hit it hard starting next week. Things should be heating up soon.


----------



## bamsdealer

Couple nice bucks taken today. Congrats guys. My first day out since killing a buck opening morning over a month ago. Figured it would be a good night to leave one hang with temps dipping to 40, but no deer sightings. Felt good to get back in a tree though


----------



## bamsdealer

Heard about that archery range near Schwenksville. Decided to check it out midday. Nice setup with targets out to 40 and a block house sand pit for broadheads, but man the game lands were mobbed with pheasant hunters. Hunters walking behind the archery range, one guy started shooting his bow behind the line for more distance. Parking areas maxed out. Decided it was best to slip out and check back some other time.


----------



## Billy H

Q


Perry24 said:


> Definitely hit only one lung, but didn't notice the heart. I hate field dressing, so I am on autopilot and not really checking things out. When I go on my morning walk, I'll check out the gut pile and see if the heart is there and check back.
> 
> Here's the exit hole.


I'm with ya Perry.


AjPUNISHER said:


> a neighbor was having WWIII till after sundown


Congrats Bucco!

AJ maybe the moon ? We had a war here as well. When I got home yesterday morning my wife told me I missed all the action. We are all wooded here , across the road there are a couple little bungalows tucked way up in the woods , sound realy travels here. She said you could hear a lot of screaming and yelling and what sounded like metal clanging , (pots and pans?) She said then you heard the women scream at the top of her lungs for help and that she was bleeding. State police showed up and they both got a ride to jail. Quite a big goings on in this quiet little spot. Just glad the coroner didn't show up.


----------



## Jerred44

Nice buck perry. He has some good mass. Bucco cool looking buck also


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...sounded like a crazy weekend for some...congrats Buck, that’s a good one for sure


----------



## Mathias

Congrats bucco


----------



## CHAMPJ77

I've lurked here for a few years and have never made a post, but I figured this was worth posting. I took the day off from work Friday to wrap some things up around our farm and get things ready for winter. I hunted in the morning for a few hours with one small buck wandering by. I worked all day and then headed back in the woods at about 330. I got in the stand and not long after a young doe wandered in to view and then over 40 turkeys came down the hill to me so I was enjoying watching all the activity. Eventually the turkeys passed through and the young doe came to withing 20 yards of my stand and laid down for a bit. At about 545 the doe stood up and not a minute after she stood up I noticed a large black bear crack the edge of the gas line about 90 yards away. I had been hoping to see this bear it traveled this way quite a bit. I reached for my bow...I was probably pretty wound up at this point and some how knocked my arrow out of the whisker biscuit, something I thought was about impossible. I actually switched from a drop away this year to the whisker biscuit so I didn't have to worry about the arrow. I get the arrow back in the whisker biscuit to see half of the rage hypodermic open. Now the bear is 60 yards and closing and panic level is high. I yank the arrow and unscrew the head and move the collar and again 1 side is lose and wandering when I screw it in. After 3 attempts the bear is now at 20 yards. I screwed the head back in, knocked the arrow drew and shot immediately. The bear ran 50 yards and let out a huge breath of air that sounded almost like a scream. It then rolled 20 yards back to me. At this point I am in complete shock with that though of is it dead? It's 30 yards from my stand and I am in disbelief that it could actually be dead. I've seen these things run for miles with multiple bullets in them, could an arrow really kill a bear that quick. Well after a few calls to family I got out of the stand to check out my trophy. My family soon followed to see a beautiful sow which checked in at 350 lbs with the game commission. When I gutted the bear the arrow was still stuck inside with the head lodged into a rib on the exit side, it was a perfect double lung shot which explained the quick death. It was an amazing experience and to do it on our own farm with my family around me shortly there after was even better. The game commission was great to work with, I called in and reported all the necessary information and was instructed to take the bear to our local game commission building to check which was open until 8pm giving us time to get there. I was going to get a rug and the wife said it's a life time accomplishment with the bow so get a full mount so all n all a very lucky Friday night for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Very cool...congrats!!! Hope you continue to contribute to the thread!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to everybody who got it done. Looks like a lot of bucks hit the ground this weekend and a lot of beers throughout the week.

have another one and a half weeks before I head back up to Potter again for rutcation. Hoping for more consistent seasonal temperatures during that time. November 4 through November 11… Expecting things to be popping during that time.


----------



## Mathias

A lot of *beers *eh Nick?!


----------



## fap1800

Awesome buck, Perry. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> A lot of *beers *eh Nick?!


beers and bears


----------



## Billy H

Champj77 Great first post! Best post I've read on this site for quite some time. Thanks for sharing . Big congrats on an interesting to hunt say the least. Very nice bear.

By the way does your wife have a sister? , just kidding .


----------



## Mathias

Wow CHAMPJ77- what a way to enter the fray!
Huge congrats, overcoming the pressure and making a fantastic shot.
To do so on your own property makes it all the more special.
You’ll relive that hunt many times over.


----------



## CHAMPJ77

Billy sorry no sister lol. I've enjoyed reading these PA threads for a few years now and I will enjoy taking part in it more now that I've broken the ice. Thank you to all of you for the congratulations. I think things should start to get interesting this week with the rut. It would be a dream year to land a buck with bow too.

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hell yeah it would, then chase a Tom in the Spring for a PA Triple Trophy with your bow in your family property, that would be something!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Well, this is the first year I've dived into the world of trail cams. It's been a blessing and a curse. I put 3 cameras out in my spot in NJ. I've had a lot of fun learning to use the cameras. I've learned how not to capture 2000 pictures of moving branches. I've captured pics of a wide variety of animals including a lot of deer, coyote, beaver, raccoon, foxes, squirrels, and more. Our NJ property is pretty marginal deer habitat these days. It supports quite a few deer (or at least it had), but few bucks that meet legal criteria. For years now we've seen a parade of small antlered deer. A couple years ago I killed a 5 year old deer with a gnarly, mishappen 6 point rack. Thick bases. Just no growth. We have an abundance of big bodied, small antlered deer. (Where I hunt in NJ has the same rules as PA.) So the cameras have shown me it really isn't worth waiting for a legal buck. There was one. A big deer with a small 5 pt. rack. Not matter, we had a lot of big does. Notice "had". There was hope that these would pull in something bigger come the rut. But today I pulled one of my cards and found this picture of a big, lone doe. Formerly she was part of a group of 5-6 including a couple other large does. Clearly she has EHD. We get an outbreak every 3-4 years and with the hot conditions this fall it is the perfect storm. After seeing the pic, I took a walk and quickly found 3 bodies. There are a lot of nasty ways for things to die, but when my time comes I hope it is not from something like EHD. From infection to death is usually less than 2 days.

Sadly, this more or less ends my bow season. I won't hunt that spot any more and put the small local herd under any more duress. I have one local spot to hunt in PA but it is a tiny chunk of land that is part of a bigger wooded valley where the hunter to acre ratio is probably about 3:1. I used to have pretty good luck there but some of the neighbors now hunt every day and kill every deer that walks by. I may sit out there a day or two but those guys have chased the deer out of our little patch of woods. I may try the State Park down the road a couple times. It is also pretty heavily hunted. I was really counting on my NJ spot but this late season heat has brought on another plague completely appropriate for 2020. I'll hope to fill my freezer with a rifle season doe or buck.


----------



## nicko

That sucks october. Terrible to see deer in that condition and suffering.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> That sucks october. Terrible to see deer in that condition and suffering.


I just confirmed one of the neighbors also saw several dick deer and apparently there are issues throughout the county. Oh well. At least I can save gas money driving down there.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I just confirmed one of the neighbors also saw several dick deer and apparently there are issues throughout the county. Oh well. At least I can save gas money driving down there.


Which county? Berks?


----------



## Billy H

*Sorry to hear this Pete. Hopefully they bounce back quickly. A couple years ago there was a few clusters of EHD around here. The one property Pope hunted was devastated that year. *


----------



## 138104

Damn, that sucks. It seems EHD is worse than CWD!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Which county? Berks?


No. This was our property across the State line in New Jersey. Salem county.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Damn, that sucks. It seems EHD is worse than CWD!


It certainly is locally.


----------



## 138104

For those curious about what my shot hit, I visited the gut pile. It looks like I sliced the heart, but didn't center punch it. One lung was sliced, but the other was intact. It was really odd. Here's the heart.


----------



## CHAMPJ77

12-Ringer said:


> Hell yeah it would, then chase a Tom in the Spring for a PA Triple Trophy with your bow in your family property, that would be something!!!


That is quietly my goal but I am trying to not get too absorbed in the idea. I don't like to take chances and don't want to pressure myself into making bad decisions. I will take my time and with a bit of luck and some skill I may be able to make it happen. I scoped one stand from 200 yards away and could see 7 doe in the field by it, but no bucks in site. I'd say they are going to take another week or so to get fired up. I've seen a ton of turkeys all season, I might take a fall bird with the bow if the opportunity presents itself next weekend.

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## brushdog

Any one seeing any pre rut/rut activity yet? I’m in 5B (Lewisberry) and it’s about the slowest last week of October for buck activity I’ve ever seen. Hope some cooler temps get them moving in the daylight soon!!


----------



## 138104

brushdog said:


> Any one seeing any pre rut/rut activity yet? I’m in 5B (Lewisberry) and it’s about the slowest last week of October for buck activity I’ve ever seen. Hope some cooler temps get them moving in the daylight soon!!


This is the week it is going to kick in. The bucks I am seeing over the last 3 days either have their nose to the ground or are already chasing.


----------



## nicko

Had time to read everything and catch up. Crazy hunt you had champ. Way to keep it together and make the shot.


----------



## brushdog

Perry24 said:


> This is the week it is going to kick in. The bucks I am seeing over the last 3 days either have their nose to the ground or are already chasing.


Hope your right!! Im hunting 10 days straight starting on Friday between here and Maryland. Starting to worry I should have picked the 2nd week of nov this year.


----------



## scotchindian

Congrats bucco and Champ....great buck, and great bear.


----------



## brushdog

Yes, congrats to everyone who punched a tag so far. Especially on the bear! That’s awesome


----------



## Billy H

Southeast guys FYI. Man dressed in hunting gear shot a nature walker at Nockamixon this past weekend. Apparently it was a random shooting. I know a bunch of folks hunt over there. Be careful could be some nut on the loose.


----------



## davydtune

Well took the nephew out Friday and we saw some deer but just too far away. Hit camp Saturday with my buddy Ray and we almost doubled up............he got an eight and I straight missed a really tall eight. This longbow is not very forgiving to errors, lol! He gave me a nice shot too but I fudged and thought he was at 20 yards.........well he was a bit further than that. Super pumped for my buddy Ray though  He has had a rough time lately and he really needed to get away, was his first time out this season and well it is his biggest buck to date  Really proud of him as he was really green at this 6 or 7 years ago when we met and really didn't know what he was doing. It's taken some time and patience but he's getting it! He even tracked and found this guy on his own which is big.............that and well he smoked him!


----------



## davydtune

Congrats on the kills everyone! Now my long week of anticipation is starting....................elk camp bound this Saturday!


----------



## Mathias

Should be a good week. Early looks best, rain Thursday and Friday.
Calling for 1-3” up north Friday, if it stays snow I’m in.


----------



## ForestPhantom

I’ll be headed out in the rain Friday morning as it’s gonna quit raining in the morning sometime so hopefully things will move. Gonna put a doe bedding area sit in Saturday morning as well. First sits for me so I’m really excited. Nice harvest folks and best of luck to the rest. Be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

brushdog said:


> Any one seeing any pre rut/rut activity yet? I’m in 5B (Lewisberry) and it’s about the slowest last week of October for buck activity I’ve ever seen. Hope some cooler temps get them moving in the daylight soon!!


They were definitely feeling froggy Saturday in 2F, mostly young buck but there were a couple older guys checking things out a bit 😉 The next 2 weeks should bring a good bit of movement.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My son got his first PA deer,and some rubs I stumbled on,put a camera near them can’t wait to check it out next weekend.


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My son got his first PA deer,and some rubs I stumbled on,put a camera near them can’t wait to check it out next weekend.
> View attachment 7296606
> View attachment 7296607
> View attachment 7296608
> View attachment 7296610


Congrats to your son!


----------



## Billy H

Nice going Darrin and son.👍


----------



## bucco921

Congrats to your son Darrin!


----------



## dougell

Jordan killed another doe saturday morning and then went out and killed two roosters.I didn't see crap in the afternoon but Jordan passed on a few doe and had a bear walk past at about 50 yards.I asked him why he didn't hit it with a fawn bleat and he said he thought of that after it walked into the hollow lol.

Congrats to your son Palmatted


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to all those who knocked em dead this weekend ....

My kid brother got a nice one in MO last night..:last day of his hunt, last 15-mins of light. BY FAR his best....


----------



## Shootinxs

Hey everyone. Looking to get back into the discussions around here. Had an account here back in the early 2000's and was quite active in the discussions. Started my own business back in 2005, had a couple daughters in there and just stopped checking in. Just logged back in a couple weeks ago. Couldn't remember my username, let alone password, and I don't even have the same email any longer so I created a new account. It's great to be back reading all these posts. I'm finally able to get out in the woods a lot more now that my daughters are in high school and my free time has opened up. My job also allows me plenty of time to get out in a tree. I'm in 5B for home turf and 4B at our cabin. Around here things have been decent. Been seeing quite a few small buck that I've passed on. Still waiting for the big guys to get more active. Hope to continue joining in the discussion as the rut heats up! It's great to be back!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Welcome back!


----------



## Shootinxs

12-Ringer said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks, I just did some searching and my old name on here was "Marshdog" For any of you really oldtimers on this site I was here way back when that guy Tink was on here and would argue with just about everybody about pretty much everything!


----------



## vonfoust

Just getting caught back up. Congrats everyone that got deer and bears.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shootinxs said:


> Thanks, I just did some searching and my old name on here was "Marshdog" For any of you really oldtimers on this site I was here way back when that guy Tink was on here and would argue with just about everybody about pretty much everything!


There are a few who like to argue just to argue....luckily, they don't visit this thread too often


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> There are a few who like to argue just to argue....luckily, they don't visit this thread too often


I can start if you'd like?


----------



## dougell

No you can't.


----------



## 138104

Tagging the antler is fine, no deer in SEPA, and crossguns suck? Did I miss any?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I can start if you'd like?


Haha...no thanks...tough enough keeping track of the others ... six earned vacations today and won’t visit the community until the New Year....hard to believe what makes some wheels roll


----------



## 138104

Been watching does run all afternoon from my office, but no bucks trailing. No idea what is pushing them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t forget about Ebike’s....oh wait I’m saving for one[emoji44]


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Tagging the antler is fine, no deer in SEPA, and crossguns suck? Did I miss any?


Corn piles


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Corn piles


Damn, forgot that one!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Don’t forget about Ebike’s....oh wait I’m saving for one[emoji44]


Buy an M2S ultra.I ordered one pre-pandemic and just got it about 3 weeks ago.It's unbelievable and a huge step up from the Rambo.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s the one I’m planning on did all of the research seems the best bang for your buck in the market...spoke with Scott and they won’t have any mediums until Dec...gives me time to save a little and he said Bafang is launching a new controller, not sure in 2020 or after the new year. At least I have some time to lie in wait.

I’m 5-10” and he said he’d recommend the medium 17”.....curious what you got and your height.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mechanicals vs Fixed blade??? Heavy vs Light arrow? Never ending topics for the bowhunter to discuss.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saddles vs. Climbers vs. loc-ons


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Saddles vs. Climbers vs. loc-ons


can't I use them all???


----------



## nicko

Congrats Darrin to you and your son!!!

How about harvest reporting? That’s always good to get hackles up.


----------



## Mathias

Let’s talk about *rifles......*


----------



## bucco921

Cleaning up my deers skull for a Euro. You guys ever see ticks imbedded in the gum lines? That's a first for me. Found 3 total. Cut them out. 100% ticks


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk about *rifles......*


I bought a Kimber last year. What a dream to carry on a 10+ mile day of tracking.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk about *rifles......*


I use one if I can’t close the deal in archery. I like all seasons, rifle hunting has some special memories for me.


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My son got his first PA deer,and some rubs I stumbled on,put a camera near them can’t wait to check it out next weekend.
> View attachment 7296606
> View attachment 7296607
> View attachment 7296608
> View attachment 7296610



That's awesome!


----------



## Billy H

Finally saw a buck cruising and grunting. On the borderline of being a shooter for me. He got a pass.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Billy....I'll be out this week hoping to experience the same...


----------



## Billy H

Keep in mind a shooter for me is not very big. Actually if the mood is right I’d shoit just about any legal buck at this point in my life.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Tagging the antler is fine, no deer in SEPA, and crossguns suck? Did I miss any?


No gun kill pictures.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My season seems to be shaping up like they always do...I work hard to find a good one and then he disappears..located a good one in the late season last year, stalked him all winter, found his sheds this spring, decent sightings in the summer and early fall....now GONE....not one sighting, picture, etc...sat that area the 3x the conditions were right so far and didn't even see a deer. The area is bordered by private ground that is heavily patrolled and hunters are kept out; there is no doubt he's in there somewhere. Corn was cut yesterday and last night there were 10 funneling into the corn, on the same trail my stand is is overlooking. I was watching from a mile or so away from the road. Two small 8's in the bunch, but not the big one. Was in at the same spot this morning, wind is bad to hunt it so I wanted to see what was lingering in the field at first light...just a handful of doe/yearlings.

I am hoping to head back up to Potter, I can't remember the last the time I was up there during what should be "the rut"...I won't be as picky there....


----------



## pabuck

12-Ringer said:


> My season seems to be shaping up like they always do...I work hard to find a good one and then he disappears..located a good one in the late season last year, stalked him all winter, found his sheds this spring, decent sightings in the summer and early fall....now GONE....not one sighting, picture, etc...sat that area the 3x the conditions were right so far and didn't even see a deer. The area is bordered by private ground that is heavily patrolled and hunters are kept out; there is no doubt he's in there somewhere. Corn was cut yesterday and last night there were 10 funneling into the corn, on the same trail my stand is is overlooking. I was watching from a mile or so away from the road. Two small 8's in the bunch, but not the big one. Was in at the same spot this morning, wind is bad to hunt it so I wanted to see what was lingering in the field at first light...just a handful of doe/yearlings.
> 
> I am hoping to head back up to Potter, I can't remember the last the time I was up there during what should be "the rut"...I won't be as picky there....


This is the story for PA hunting. Bucks just disappear. 3 years ago I told myself to not even hunt PA until the first week of November and it was the best thing I have ever done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know he's in there, but I'm also sure I'm not the only one who knows it...if he gets killed, it won't be quiet, not around these parts anyway. I've only been in there 3x and we opened here on 9/19...but I've been watching from a distance with only one sighting....that cut corn is going to be drawing a crowd of deer and he just might not be able to resist...I just need conditions to shift a little.


----------



## dougell

Joe,I'm also 5'10" and I'm pretty sure I ordered a large frame.Since I didn't ride a medium and large side by side,it's impossible for me to say what would be better but I have no complaints about the large.My son is just a hair under 5'7" and he rides it more than I do and never complained.I put a gator grip on the handlebars and it's perfect for carrying a bow.Last sunday I left my house to check a spot a couple miles away.It's very hilly and my Rambo always died on the way back,even though I peddled most of the way.I primarily used the throttle the entire way on the M2S and it was still 80% charged when I got home.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> I bought a Kimber last year. What a dream to carry on a 10+ mile day of tracking.


I have 5 Kimber Montanas.I actually bought the first one in .308 for my son the day after he was born and used it until he was 9.I couldn't go without one in that caliber so I bought another one for myself.The next year,I bought another one for him in a .223.I put the same scope on it and adjusted the trigger exactly the same as his .308 so he could just burn through hundreds of rounds over the summer off hand.By far the most practical rifle for the way we hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...thanks for sharing...maybe I won't wait then...as they have the 19" large frames available....curious what fenders, if any, you added.


----------



## Billy H

Second young buck of the morning just cruised through. Good to see things starting up in 5C


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I am jealous...sitting here at my desk.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I know he's in there, but I'm also sure I'm not the only one who knows it...if he gets killed, it won't be quiet, not around these parts anyway. I've only been in there 3x and we opened here on 9/19...but I've been watching from a distance with only one sighting....that cut corn is going to be drawing a crowd of deer and he just might not be able to resist...I just need conditions to shift a little.


I feel you on this, I had eyes on a great buck last year and I know he wasn't shot but I walked into the spot midday on a lunch break last week just to check for sign on the edges of his range and I saw 4 new tree stands set up within 40 yds of each other and 40yds of where I had set up to hunt that buck last year. Seems all my little "hidden gems" are no longer hidden with so many people out hunting thanks to the pandemic.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah Matt, there is A LOT of pressure around this year that wasn't last...I have only the Covid-crisis to attribute to the cause....there is NO WAY this many folks just popped-up this year.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...thanks for sharing...maybe I won't wait then...as they have the 19" large frames available....curious what fenders, if any, you added.


They didn't have any in stock when I ordered and the last I checked,they were still out.I'll probably get a set off them at some point.They didn't have the rear racks in stock either.


----------



## Shootinxs

Was out until about 10:00 before I had to get to work today. First time out in a long time I didn't see a thing. Had a nice wide 7 pt. cruise by my camera about 15 yds from my treestand at 8:45pm last night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> They didn't have any in stock when I ordered and the last I checked,they were still out.I'll probably get a set off them at some point.They didn't have the rear racks in stock either.


They still don't have either in stock...(fenders or rack)


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> They still don't have either in stock...(fenders or rack)


 I have a large frame and no issues. I've been waiting since March for fenders and just ordered a set from Amazon. They look identical, but I haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I have 5 Kimber Montanas.I actually bought the first one in .308 for my son the day after he was born and used it until he was 9.I couldn't go without one in that caliber so I bought another one for myself.The next year,I bought another one for him in a .223.I put the same scope on it and adjusted the trigger exactly the same as his .308 so he could just burn through hundreds of rounds over the summer off hand.By far the most practical rifle for the way we hunt.


I bought an Adirondack in 308. Mainly for a bear drive gun and tracking deer. If I could figure out how to shave 3lbs from a 7600 I'd be a happy hunter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I have a large frame and no issues. I've been waiting since March for fenders and just ordered a set from Amazon. They look identical, but I haven't gotten them yet.


M2s also?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah Matt, there is A LOT of pressure around this year that wasn't last...I have only the Covid-crisis to attribute to the cause....there is NO WAY this many folks just popped-up this year.


I'm gonna try and get in there tomorrow and Monday with the hopes that week day hunts will have less pressure. There also have been does going into heat historically in this spot the last days of oct/first days of Nov.....hoping to catch that before all my new friends do. 

Friday and Saturday I will be hunting MD with my BIL trying to get him his first deer. We will be doing public Friday night and the private Saturday morning before we have to take the kiddos trick or treating. Hoping this front gets things cracking for the next two weeks.


----------



## nicko

This is the first year in a while that I have not been getting out to hunt every chance I get. I've only hunted the property in Berks county twice and local public lands maybe 4 times total. Investing more time in trips up to Potter with two already completed, rutcation from 11/4 - 11/10, our gun trip for the 2nd week of firearms, and depending on what tags I have remaining, a post Christmas late season trip. 

A combination of less time because work is busy and a lessening of tolerance for what often turns into a park-like settling on the Berks property are the main factors reducing my local hunts. Also, I still have meat in the freezer from the two deer I got last year so less of a desire to restock.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I have 5 Kimber Montanas.I actually bought the first one in .308 for my son the day after he was born and used it until he was 9.I couldn't go without one in that caliber so I bought another one for myself.The next year,I bought another one for him in a .223.I put the same scope on it and adjusted the trigger exactly the same as his .308 so he could just burn through hundreds of rounds over the summer off hand.By far the most practical rifle for the way we hunt.


Well, I guess you could say I should consider one. Lol! I like that fact that the magnums are threaded and at 6lbs 3oz, they certainly are in my wheel house. How's the grip? Not too fat? My hands are on the smaller size.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> M2s also?


Yes. FS Max. I believe they may have been discontinued though.


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah Matt, there is A LOT of pressure around this year that wasn't last...I have only the Covid-crisis to attribute to the cause....there is NO WAY this many folks just popped-up this year.


You should see the amount of people buying crossbows and getting into the archery game. Pressure is crazy around here anymore.


----------



## Straw

I was out this morning and got busted trying to draw on a 120 class 8. Sat until noon and that was the only deer I saw


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good action


----------



## brushdog

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah Matt, there is A LOT of pressure around this year that wasn't last...I have only the Covid-crisis to attribute to the cause....there is NO WAY this many folks just popped-up this year.


I couldn’t agree more. Public all around me in PA is loaded with hunters. 
the public I hunt in MD is loaded with hikers/dog walkers/and many other idiots in the archery only public areas. They are trying to get away from the crowds in the regular public land that is even more polluted with new hikers


----------



## brushdog

Charman03 said:


> You should see the amount of people buying crossbows and getting into the archery game. Pressure is crazy around here anymore.


I was in the Harrisburg bass pro the other day and there wasn’t a crossgun to be found. Every rack was empty. Plenty of bear and pse compounds though. I couldn’t help but laugh!! It’s going to be an adjustment for sure


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> You should see the amount of people buying crossbows and getting into the archery game. Pressure is crazy around here anymore.


Not a slam on crossbows but I think they are definitely a big factor in the amount of hunters in the archery seasons.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Not a slam on crossbows but I think they are definitely a big factor in the amount of hunters in the archery seasons.


I bought one last year. I've only hunted with it a couple times. I have a couple stands down in NJ where it is impossible to get to full draw without being detected. These stands are in a marsh and you are maybe 10' up on a bit of land that is 5 yards wide. My buddy killed a buck last year in that stand with my crossbow. They have their time and place and I don't begrudge anyone using them. I just kind of wish that PA made a bowhunting class mandatory before they introduced. So many of these guys have no idea how an arrow kills. And way too many guys shoot one or two shot in the shop and that's all they ever shoot. I was reading a post on a Facebook page by a dude giving kudos to his archery shop. He had taken his crossbow in for a tune up and they found parts missing and "the sight was off by 6 inches". Clearly he'd not shot it or he'd have known that. This was well into archery season BTW so I'm sure he'd been in the woods with it. Clearly not all hunters are like this but a scary amount are. Same with the rifle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I just kind of wish that PA made a bowhunting class mandatory before they introduced. So many of these guys have no idea how an arrow kills. And way too many guys shoot one or two shot in the shop and that's all they ever shoot. I was reading a post on a Facebook page by a dude giving kudos to his archery shop. He had taken his crossbow in for a tune up and they found parts missing and "the sight was off by 6 inches". Clearly he'd not shot it or he'd have known that. This was well into archery season BTW so I'm sure he'd been in the woods with it. Clearly not all hunters are like this but a scary amount are. Same with the rifle.


Well said Mr. O...got a call last night from a buddy to help his friend (a guy I don't know) track a buck he hit...I show up and he starts telling me the tale, basically never bowhunted before, was only his 3rd time out, hunting with a crossbow he borrowed from his cousin, I couldn't find the bolt, any blood or any evidence there was even a deer in the area where he directed me too...thinking he might be TOTALLY clueless, I asked him to get back into his stand and direct me to stand where the deer was when he shot....I stayed in the exact spot where he THOUGHT he shot...he climbs in and starts directing me, when I finally get the "should be right about there"......when we first met up I asked him how far he thought he shot, he said maybe 25 yards....FIFTY-THREE YARDS 😱...how does anyone confuse 25 with 53??? Anyway, takes about 10 minutes I find the bolt covered in guts...we backed out, he's going back today with his buddies as I have a meeting this morning that can't be rescheduled.

If crossbows weren't legal, he wouldn't have even considered going out. 
I am hunting with a crossbow again this year...it is different, really different...it isn't at all like rifle hunting or bow hunting...there is a learning curve for sure. To be honest, I was totally surprised.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Every year when this discussion occurs we blame the tool but it’s really the person who needs the blame. Crossbows just make it more convenient for these “hunters” to join us in the woods. But they are there in gun season too.

Ethics in general are lacking in the woods...be it poor woodsmanship, disrespect for posted land, etc. This is why I’m willing to make the financial sacrifice to lease land and largely avoid problem people....until they trespass.


----------



## Charman03

I wasn’t knocking crossbows either, just stating my observations that there has been a lot more archery pressure the last few years and around 90% of the people I see are carrying crossbows.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah man big guys moving in my area!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Yeah man big guys moving in my area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an arrow hanging out of his rump?


----------



## 12-Ringer

At least you're in a tree!


----------



## nicko

A slob hunter will be a slob regardless of the weapon.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Perry, no arrows. 
Surprisingly it feels a bit cooler now than when I walked in. Very tired of this tropical weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

I wasn’t knocking crossbows either, just stating my observations that there has been a lot more archery pressure the last few years and around 90% of the people I see are carrying crossbows. 


brushdog said:


> I was in the Harrisburg bass pro the other day and there wasn’t a crossgun to be found. Every rack was empty. Plenty of bear and pse compounds though. I couldn’t help but laugh!! It’s going to be an adjustment for sure


Sportsmans warehouse and bowhunters they were flying off the shelves this weekend. Guy said they hardly sell any compounds anymore.
You still hit APG?


----------



## dougell

Jordan's been hitting it pretty hard on his own this year.He's killed two doe the first two weeks.Yesterday,the wind was perfect to hunt a fresh scrape he found on saturday so he climbed a tree.Around 5:45 we caught some autumn olive moving behind him and sent out a few grunts.The buck came in on a string,shredded a small tree and when he stepped out at 30 yards,Jordan put a slick trick right through.The deer ran 20 yards,stopped,wobbled and fell over.The photgrapher was terrible but the buck was a solid 3.5 year old with 9 points and a spread just shy of 17".


----------



## 12-Ringer

nice...now he can chase pheasant and grouse the rest of the fall


----------



## vonfoust

Nice job Jordan!!


----------



## nicko

Awesome Doug.....congrats Jordan!!!

Someday, I hope to be half that hunter that Jordan is.


----------



## King

Congrats to all who've connected so far! My 2 week rutcation starts Friday and then on Sunday I'll be heading up to my buddies camp in Bradford to hunt all week. I'll be back next Friday night to hunt my local horse farm from Saturday through Thursday if I don't connect in Bradford. Calling for a low of 28 on Monday morning in upstate PA. Looking forward to getting up there!


----------



## KylePA

King said:


> Congrats to all who've connected so far! My 2 week rutcation starts Friday and then on Sunday I'll be heading up to my buddies camp in Bradford to hunt all week. I'll be back next Friday night to hunt my local horse farm from Saturday through Thursday if I don't connect in Bradford. Calling for a low of 28 on Monday morning in upstate PA. Looking forward to getting up there!


Where is Bradford are you headed King? I am headed that way as well for my rutcation.


----------



## Billy H

Doug, to bad the kid don’t look happy at all.
Congrats Jordan


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I am hunting with a crossbow again this year...it is different, really different...it isn't at all like rifle hunting or bow hunting...there is a learning curve for sure. To be honest, I was totally surprised.


I'm looking forward to my first crossbow deer. I'll likely be hunting in the swamp stand this weekend. I _almost_ killed on with it last year from that tree at point blank range. The one tricky thing with crossbows . . they have safeties. 😐


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Well, I guess you could say I should consider one. Lol! I like that fact that the magnums are threaded and at 6lbs 3oz, they certainly are in my wheel house. How's the grip? Not too fat? My hands are on the smaller size.


I think all of the Montana's have threaded barrels now but you won't need a brake.I have one in 300 wsm and I don't find it obnoxious at all.My son has been using one in .308 since he was 9 and never had an issue with recoil.Everything about the stocks,including the grips are thin,although the magnum stocks have a little more meat to them.


----------



## brushdog

Charman03 said:


> I wasn’t knocking crossbows either, just stating my observations that there has been a lot more archery pressure the last few years and around 90% of the people I see are carrying crossbows.
> 
> Sportsmans warehouse and bowhunters they were flying off the shelves this weekend. Guy said they hardly sell any compounds anymore.
> You still hit APG?


I haven’t. My friend I hunted with there and I have parted ways and I haven’t been back since. 
And yes, the amount of crossbows around here are easily pushing 4 out of 5 guys I see now.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to anyone out.
Hope the pending weather has them moving.....
My favorite local sit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

brushdog said:


> I haven’t. My friend I hunted with there and I have parted ways and I haven’t been back since.
> And yes, the amount of crossbows around here are easily pushing 4 out of 5 guys I see now.


I follow several crossbow forums both on here and Facebook etc. A lot of people have a lot of success with the crossbow. I wonder if the numbers are accounted for in the length of seasons and bag limits? I suspect more people have success filling buck tags with crossbows than those same people might have done with a rifle later in the year. The PGC's calculations around the deer kill are always a little dubious to start with with some pretty funny math but I wonder if there are statistically higher percentages of bucks killed during archery now?


----------



## LetThemGrow

I didn’t think anyone was worried about deer kill numbers with the constant plea for longer seasons and Sunday hunting?


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> Hey, guys. Was going to throw these up in the classifieds, but figured I'd try to find a fine PA A'ter that's local that could use them. These are basically brand new. Used on a weekend bowhunt in NY last year. XOP Vanish Evolution with a Third Hand bow mount and set of Hawk Helium climbing sticks.w/ an aider. I'll be real. I'm just not cut out for these. Lol! I'm in SE PA in Bucks County and am willing to meet if it's reasonable. PM and we can work a fair price. Thanks, Colin.
> 
> View attachment 7293753


The sticks have sold, but the XOP is still available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn’t think anyone was worried about deer kill numbers with the constant plea for longer seasons and Sunday hunting?


LOL! It makes me laugh when people whine about the season ending in most of the State. I remember when archery season was Oct 1 to Oct 31. Of course there weren't 15 other seasons that came in at the same time. I want Sunday hunting so I can pick which day to go out or make a trip North worthwhile. But then my only hunting day in PA is Saturday.


----------



## Straw

I crawled in the tree at 630 this morning in the rain at 10 it finally quit and at 1030 two doe walked passed and I couldn't pass up some fresh venison. The pressure is off now its time for a buck


----------



## hampton5228

I'm really hoping they open every Sunday for archery since it's really hard for me to get out during the week.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Straw said:


> I crawled in the tree at 630 this morning in the rain at 10 it finally quit and at 1030 two doe walked passed and I couldn't pass up some fresh venison. The pressure is off now its time for a buck


Congrats. Getting that first doe in the freezer is a good feeling.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn’t think anyone was worried about deer kill numbers with the constant plea for longer seasons and Sunday hunting?


I’d be interested in seeing if there is an uptick in license sales this year. Even if there is, hunter recruitment has been an issue for a while now and likely will continue to go down. The PGC will need to continue being creative with seasons to hit their harvest totals. The only area I hunt that doesn’t have great deer numbers is because the habitat is marginal.


----------



## Mr. October

hampton5228 said:


> I'm really hoping they open every Sunday for archery since it's really hard for me to get out during the week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Likewise. Really hard. As in, I can't hunt during the week. I belong to "the man" from early in the morning well into the evening most days. I can hunt NJ on Sunday but as I mentioned earlier, we just got hit with EHD there so that's off the table now.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I’d be interested in seeing if there is an uptick in license sales this year. Even if there is, hunter recruitment has been an issue for a while now and likely will continue to go down. The PGC will need to continue being creative with seasons to hit their harvest totals. The only area I hunt that doesn’t have great deer numbers is because the habitat is marginal.


If you happen to be an RMEF member the latest magazine has a really good article about this. One of the studies it mentions is the importance of recruiting adults . . not kids to hunting. As the studied learned, while it's great to take kids hunting, as far as long-term recruitment adults are enabled to make decisions about hunting whereas kids are not. Obviously there was way more to it than that but if you aren't a member maybe see if you can track a copy down. If I find an on-line version I'll link it here.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Likewise. Really hard. As in, I can't hunt during the week. I belong to "the man" from early in the morning well into the evening most days. I can hunt NJ on Sunday but as I mentioned earlier, we just got hit with EHD there so that's off the table now.


There is zero good reason to not have all Sundays open to hunting. At least PA got started with the 3 Sundays this year. Better than nothing.....hopefully the PGC can get the state legislature agree to pass that authority on to them. I won’t hold my breath waiting for that to happen.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> If you happen to be an RMEF member the latest magazine has a really good article about this. One of the studies it mentions is the importance of recruiting adults . . not kids to hunting. As the studied learned, while it's great to take kids hunting, as far as long-term recruitment adults are enabled to make decisions about hunting whereas kids are not. Obviously there was way more to it than that but if you aren't a member maybe see if you can track a copy down. If I find an on-line version I'll link it here.


Makes sense. Kids are not in the position to decide when and how much they hunt.


----------



## KylePA

Congrats on all the success on here soo far. Love reading through this thread. Looks like the magical time of the year is about to start with some better temps to follow. I am headed up to Bradford County tomorrow morning to hunt a gameland I spent a bunch of time early in archery season. Found a bunch of promising sign, spots but no luck. Looking to spend the day tomorrow scouting for fresh sign in the rain and then hunt all day friday/saturday. 

On the cross-gun front. I actually ended up buying one for my 6 year old twins. A cheap Barnett off Amazon. They love shooting it. Surprisingly it is pretty enjoyable to shoot as well. I haven't shot anything with it but I think that might change this year at some point. Maybe in the late season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hit FCSP and MCSP this afternoon...didn’t put up any birds...watched a hen out run us, but I’m not shooting a running bird...was going to leave for Potter today, by the forecast there is calling for almost 2” of rain from 5am to 7pm...so I styled today and chased some birds with Ty. Will make the trip tomorrow in the rain and be ready to hit the snow Friday morning...I’ll be there through Tuesday, then my brother arrives Tuesday and will stay through Sunday.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mathias

Kyle, where in Bradford?

No deer this afternoon only 2 raccoons.

Why I love HHA rheostat sights, so bright:









Home watching these guys hitting the feeders


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> View attachment 7298132


I need one of these!


----------



## KylePA

Matt- Sgl 36 outside of New Albany. Saw ridiculous amounts of sign in early October. Saw a few deer and two bears when I was up there. Have two doe tags, a bear tag and a buck tag. 

Not sure how boogered up the area got with the early gun seasons. Gonna scout tomorrow in the rain, try and find some fresh sign to setup on for Friday/Saturday. These big woods deer are a completely different animal than the little woodlots here at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I used to hunt that SGL and another close by for grouse years ago. Good luck. Looks like they took the snow away for Friday, maybe a light coating.


----------



## davydtune

So I'm getting really antsy here 😁 Pretty much been worthless at work all week, lol! All I can think about is elk! 2 more days and we head out


----------



## HNTRDAVE

davydtune said:


> So I'm getting really antsy here 😁 Pretty much been worthless at work all week, lol! All I can think about is elk! 2 more days and we head out



Haha! I hear ya bud! Days away from chasing a bull elk! Could not even deer hunt this week, no way I could sit still in a stand!


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I used to hunt that SGL and another close by for grouse years ago. Good luck. Looks like they took the snow away for Friday, maybe a light coating.


Unfortunately not much to be had for grouse anymore. I did see my first one in over two years in early October. 

I saw .5-1” of snow tomorrow morning. Our place is at 2,200 feet so if it’s gonna snow usually snows there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

HNTRDAVE said:


> Haha! I hear ya bud! Days away from chasing a bull elk! Could not even deer hunt this week, no way I could sit still in a stand!


Goodluck to you and Davy. It’s been 5 years since I killed a zone 2 cow. Was one of my best hunting experiences ever. Can’t wait for the stories and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

KylePA said:


> Goodluck to you and Davy. It’s been 5 years since I killed a zone 2 cow. Was one of my best hunting experiences ever. Can’t wait for the stories and pictures.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

KylePA said:


> Where is Bradford are you headed King? I am headed that way as well for my rutcation.


I'll be right outside of Rome Township.


----------



## Shootinxs

Looks like the entire state is blanketed in rain today. Probably won't get back out until Saturday morning. Hoping the deer are up and moving after this storm. Things had been slow for the last week or two. Hoping that was the "lull" and things will start to pick up here in SE PA. Good luck to anyone braving this rain.


----------



## Straw

Got up at 515 looked outside and at the radar then crawled back in bed. It looks like a good day to let the wife sleep in and get a few brownie points. I'm going to get the doe I shot yesterday cut up and maybe some scouting or a hunt this afternoon if the rain ever stops


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Let’s talk about *rifles......*


I just bought my Son a Marlin 336 in a .35 Remington. Same gun my grandfather used to take for a walk. 
I hunt with a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 30-.06
I'm hoping to kill a doe with my .303 British with iron sights
I also have a Savage Model 99 in .25-3000 dated to 1921. The bore is completely shot out and I've had two gunsmiths look at it and it is basically a wall hanger. Beautiful gun


----------



## Mathias

I may take my Guide Gun (45-70) out for deer this year 😮
I love the thing.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Unfortunately not much to be had for grouse anymore. I did see my first one in over two years in early October.
> 
> I saw .5-1” of snow tomorrow morning. Our place is at 2,200 feet so if it’s gonna snow usually snows there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read an article not too long ago about the continued northward movement of the grouse population. Pennsylvania spring and summers are getting too warm for them to nest and raise young successfully. By 2030 the state bird may no longer be found in the state.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> I just bought my Son a Marlin 336 in a .35 Remington. Same gun my grandfather used to take for a walk.
> I hunt with a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 30-.06
> I'm hoping to kill a doe with my .303 British with iron sights
> *I also have a Savage Model 99 in .25-3000 dated to 1921*. The bore is completely shot out and I've had two gunsmiths look at it and it is basically a wall hanger. Beautiful gun


There was one of those in the gun shop near me when I went to pick up a gun I had sent there for FFL purposes. Other than looking like it had been hunted with a lot it was in great shape. The bore was clean, rifling good, and the action tight. I ALMOST had them tack it on to my purchase and I still wish I did. I went back a week later and it was gone.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mr. October said:


> There was one of those in the gun shop near me when I went to pick up a gun I had sent there for FFL purposes. Other than looking like it had been hunted with a lot it was in great shape. The bore was clean, rifling good, and the action tight. I ALMOST had them tack it on to my purchase and I still wish I did. I went back a week later and it was gone.


What were they asking for that?


----------



## Mathias

I think West Nile has done a number on grouse too.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> What were they asking for that?


I don't remember now. Maybe $700ish?


----------



## boweyspoint

What's everyone's thoughts on what days/weeks will be good to take off coming up? I have quite a bit of flexibility with my job and planned on using 5 days for rutcation. Originally I was going to take off Nov 5, 6, 9, 10, and 13, but in looking at the extended forecast I'm considering just taking off next Tuesday (11/3) and use the rest of the days the week of Nov 16th off hoping for colder temps. This is the latest (at least for my WMU) that I remember bow season being open so wasn't sure what to expect for buck activity that last week. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mr. October

boweyspoint said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on what days/weeks will be good to take off coming up? I have quite a bit of flexibility with my job and planned on using 5 days for rutcation. Originally I was going to take off Nov 5, 6, 9, 10, and 13, but in looking at the extended forecast I'm considering just taking off next Tuesday (11/3) and use the rest of the days the week of Nov 16th off hoping for colder temps. This is the latest (at least for my WMU) that I remember bow season being open so wasn't sure what to expect for buck activity that last week. Thanks for any input.


I would try to do this coming Monday. Another cold front comes through Sunday. I think Monday morning will be a good time to be in the woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll be on the road within the hour tomorrow and Saturday look prime for all day sit


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> I’ll be on the road within the hour tomorrow and Saturday look prime for all day sit


Good luck, I hope to be as well.
Snow overnight!
I’ll be happy to get a nice doe to the processor up there.


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> View attachment 7298132


Seriously, where’d you find this @nicko? I want to have some patches made.


----------



## nicko

tam9492 said:


> Seriously, where’d you find this @nicko? I want to have some patches made.


Found it on the Facebook Pennsylvania hunting page. I think it was PA Public land hunters.


----------



## nicko

Not liking the temperature forecast I see for my rutcation from 11/4 through 11/10. The one good thing however is that it is consistently 5° colder on the property we hunt than what the forecast always predicts.


----------



## Okuma

nicko said:


> Not liking the temperature forecast I see for my rutcation from 11/4 through 11/10. The one good thing however is that it is consistently 5° colder on the property we hunt than what the forecast always predicts.





nicko said:


> Not liking the temperature forecast I see for my rutcation from 11/4 through 11/10. The one good thing however is that it is consistently 5° colder on the property we hunt than what the forecast always predicts.


You can always sit by the pool!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Good luck, I hope to be as well.
> Snow overnight!
> I’ll be happy to get a nice doe to the processor up there.


Thanks we’ve dropped off three doe and a 6 up there already. I passed on a bunch of doe, decent 8, and two smaller but legal buck so far...hopefully something decent passes by...we don’t have many good ones on cam so far, makes passing that 8 two weeks ago seem stupid. We’ll see!


----------



## Charman03

Do you guys think hunting scrapes is worthwhile? Found a bunch and the deer are mostly midnight to 4am. In your experience will something eventually be out in shooting hours?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Do you guys think hunting scrapes is worthwhile? Found a bunch and the deer are mostly midnight to 4am. In your experience will something eventually be out in shooting hours?



I found a very fresh scrape last Friday afternoon, freshened it up with my own pee, set up on it on Saturday morning, and had an 8 point sneak in behind me at 7:15am in the rain. I probably should have shot that buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> Do you guys think hunting scrapes is worthwhile? Found a bunch and the deer are mostly midnight to 4am. In your experience will something eventually be out in shooting hours?


It definitely can be worth doing. I hung a stand near an active scrape last season that I pissed in. Watched the buck I ended up later shooting as well as a few others check that scrape during shooting hours.
My first archery buck was shot after he came in to tend a scrape. I've seen more 1 and 2yr old buck messing with scrapes during daylight hours but that's not always the case.
There's also the chance you could catch one refreshing one after it rains too.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I think West Nile has done a number on grouse too.


weird you say that,,all my hiking and scouting first year I didnt push any at all..Sorry and very sad


----------



## jlh42581

if you have a dog and are willing to get into the nastiest terrain you have probably seen in recent years SGL33 has grouse. You are going to WORK for them. I wouldnt even think about attempting it without a dog.


----------



## LetThemGrow

tam9492 said:


> Seriously, where’d you find this @nicko? I want to have some patches made.


I know some folks that could use those patches. Bet you could sell a few on here.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> I know some folks that could use those patches. Bet you could sell a few on here.


I'd wear that proudly...lol!


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> I found a very fresh scrape last Friday afternoon, freshened it up with my own pee, set up on it on Saturday morning, and had an 8 point sneak in behind me at 7:15am in the rain. I probably should have shot that buck.


Yea I can’t believe you passed that up


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's the chance we take...passing up buck. The 8 I saw is still the only buck I've seen so far and wasn't all that bad really. With the season open a week longer and the best yet to come...I couldn't do it, lol!

Nick, you couldn't really tell what that buck was at first though, right?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Yea I can’t believe you passed that up


I was OK with my decision. Even though it was legal time and he was only 15 yards away, lighting was dim and it happened very fast. I looked to my left and there he was. Wet leaves and rain and wind, he came in from behind totally silent and caught me flat footed. I wasn't sure I wanted to let one fly on him and the way I look at it, I don't want to have to talk myself into taking the shot. I took the biggest buck I ever shot because I passed on multiple smaller but legal bucks earlier in the season. It's a gamble.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> I know some folks that could use those patches. Bet you could sell a few on here.


I shot a 3pt spike in 1995 .

Have you seen that Dwarf at all LTG?


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> That's the chance we take...passing up buck. The 8 I saw is still the only buck I've seen so far and wasn't all that bad really. With the season open a week longer and the best yet to come...I couldn't do it, lol!
> 
> Nick, you couldn't really couldn't tell what that buck was at first though, right?


Yeah AJ, it was not prime light conditions by any means. Maybe no cloud cover, no rain, no wind, maybe 10-15 minutes later.....I could be done. But I'm OK with it. I shot a smaller buck one year and kinda wished later I hadn't....didn't like feeling that way about a clean kill.....should have been happy. Maybe my decision to pass will pay off.


----------



## Viper69

Looking forward to Saturday. Stayed out of my main 90 acre hunting area so far. Off till November 9th now. Monday and Tuesday look good to. Going to get pretty darn warm out there later in the week. Then again I shot my biggest buck on this property on November 5 at 1130 and 62 degrees a few seasons back so I guess you never know. If there's a hot doe around they will still move. At least freezing in the stand won't be an issue. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Viper69 said:


> Looking forward to Saturday. Stayed out of my main 90 acre hunting area so far. Off till November 9th now. Monday and Tuesday look good to. Going to get pretty darn warm out there later in the week. Then again I shot my biggest buck on this property on November 5 at 1130 and 62 degrees a few seasons back so I guess you never know. If there's a hot doe around they will still move. At least freezing in the stand won't be an issue. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yep hot, cold, wind, rain. Hot doe = a buck will be moving. I’m guilty of bitching about the weather a lot. Actually cancelled a vacation day today because of the weather, but will be working only two days from now till after thanksgiving.
On another note looks like the days of stopping at Walmart to grab some ammo are over. Because of the animals in philly they are pulling all guns and ammo nationwide according to the news. Not that they had a huge selection but nonetheless it’s one less option.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Yep hot, cold, wind, rain. Hot doe = a buck will be moving. I’m guilty of bitching about the weather a lot. Actually cancelled a vacation day today because of the weather, but will be working only two days from now till after thanksgiving.
> On another note looks like the days of stopping at Walmart to grab some ammo are over. Because of the animals in philly they are pulling all guns and ammo nationwide according to the news. Not that they had a huge selection but nonetheless it’s one less option.


The next closest place to buy ammo is about 45 minutes away. And most gun stores don't have the kind of hours Wal-Mart had. That kinda sucks. Oh well. If the wrong things happen with the election next week it will be a moot point anyway.


----------



## Mathias

Also saw some cities are preparing their stores for boarding up, kind of like hurricane preparation. Going to get ugly when he’s re-elected.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Also saw some cities are preparing their stores for boarding up, kind of like hurricane preparation. Going to get ugly when he’s re-elected.


A couple guys I work with that live near the city are actually very worried. It’s getting pretty real for them. Fortifying doors and windows over the last few months. Guys that would never otherwise own a gun have bought several and taken firearms training. I really hope things don’t get out of hand and spill out of the cities.


----------



## Mathias

Steady wet snowfall here, ground getting covered....I think I’m excited for it 😯


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Steady wet snowfall here, ground getting covered....I think I’m excited for it 😯


 Good luck Matt, and any others out. steady rain and wind here.


----------



## davydtune

It has rained this entire week up here pretty much continually


----------



## tam9492

I read that gun and ammo purchases can still be made at WalMart....they’re just not keeping those items displayed on the shelf.


----------



## ForestPhantom

My Walmart never quit selling or displaying. I think it has a lot to do with the demographics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Nice buck! Also a good start to the day. My itchy trigger finger would have shot him...lol!


----------



## nicko

Looks like a solid buck Matt. Is he making your trigger finger itchy?


----------



## PA_ENGR

tam9492 said:


> I read that gun and ammo purchases can still be made at WalMart....they’re just not keeping those items displayed on the shelf.


This correct. Other than the handgun ammo they pulled a year or two ago.
You can still buy but apparently they are worried about easy access if something breaks out.
Gotta love the news inspiring fear! 😞


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Nice buck! Also a good start to the day. My itchy trigger finger would have shot him...lol!


Likewise. I'm just hoping to see a legal buck this year while hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

PA_ENGR said:


> This correct. Other than the handgun ammo they pulled a year or two ago.
> You can still buy but apparently they are worried about easy access if something breaks out.
> Gotta love the news inspiring fear! 😞


In that case it's probably no harder to make a purchase than it ordinarily is. "The guy with the key" for the ammo cabinet is usually MIA or someone took the key home with them. When they carried pistol ammo I spent inordinate amounts of time waiting in sporting goods to buy .15/round Winchester White Box. I even figured out how to use the paging system myself.


----------



## black_chill

Good day in 2E so far. Saw 8 doe , had 3 at 5 yards or less, one at 10 yards and others at 40-100.

Buddy saw 3 coyotes chasing a doe, they were trying to circle around here but seems unsuccessful so far. One of the yotes was about 40 from me and had doe right under me at 2 yards. He was in thick stuff before I could get me bow. 

Sounds like my buddy has seen 3 or 4 more doe. My brother has seen 5 doe and a borderline buck for us (90-100") that was really close, but he passed.

Dont have doe tags. But I will shoot a coyote if i get an even decent chance.


----------



## Aspade17

Good luck to everyone out currently. Stuck at work, but trying to make it out for the evening sit. Conditions today and tomorrow look really promising.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Planned to sit all day but that’s not going to happen. Started raining about halfway into the mile and a quarter walk to my stand so I got wet, I’m not cold inside my arctic shield bodysuit despite the 28° windchill temperatures, but I’m just wet. Probably be packing it up here in 45 minutes or so heading back to dry out and make a plan for the pm...

Not a bad sit, 5 doe, 3 buck..nothing to get excited about


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool pics Joe. Focused on my son this year but I hope to get a day or two off during weekdays to do all day sits. Looking forward to tomorrow with him.



AjPUNISHER said:


> Have you seen that Dwarf at all LTG?


Had her on this summer but nothing since.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think the PETAcally correct term is little deer


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nerves of steel Matt..that one wouldn’t get a pass from me her in PA unless a bigger one was hot in his heels.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> View attachment 7298132


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Nerves of steel Matt..that one wouldn’t get a pass from me her in PA unless a bigger one was hot in his heels.


Yeah I would have shot and spent the rest of the season with the dog


----------



## Billy H

PA_ENGR said:


> This correct. Other than the handgun ammo they pulled a year or two ago.
> You can still buy but apparently they are worried about easy access if something breaks out.
> Gotta love the news inspiring fear! 😞


Is that the official word from Walmart? If so that’s better than pulling it.


----------



## Schleprock1

Billy H said:


> Is that the official word from Walmart? If so that’s better than pulling it.


What I saw on the news this morning was that guns and ammo are still available. You just have to ask for it.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Billy H said:


> Is that the official word from Walmart? If so that’s better than pulling it.


That’s what was on the news this morning. And same as article below





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Shootinxs

I think I'm gonna try to sneak out this afternoon on the heels of all this rain. Hoping to catch them up and moving.


----------



## nicko

So for extended hunting trips I always bring a backup bow. I pulled out the 2009 GT500 to see if it will be making the trip and damn does that bow stack em up. Kinda forget how good it is after not having shot it for a while. It might even be the bow I take into the woods a day or two. Just a fun bow to shoot.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> So for extended hunting trips I always bring a backup bow. I pulled out the 2009 GT500 to see if it will be making the trip and damn does that bow stack em up. Kinda forget how good it is after not having shot it for a while. It might even be the bow I take into the woods a day or two. Just a fun bow to shoot.


Please don't post stuff like this. There is a GT500 I keep looking at in the classifieds, but tell myself to never go back...lol.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Please don't post stuff like this. There is a GT500 I keep looking at in the classifieds, but tell myself to never go back...lol.


C'mon Dave......your know you're due for another kolorfusion makeover project. 

Glad out of the three GT500 makeovers I did, I kept the predator fall grey one. Limbs max at 55 lbs.....butter.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> C'mon Dave......your know you're due for another kolorfusion makeover project.
> 
> Glad out of the three GT500 makeovers I did, I kept the predator fall grey one. Limbs max at 55 lbs.....butter.


KUIU Vias would be my choice


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> KUIU Vias would be my choice


That what I’m talking about.


----------



## fap1800

Man, tomorrow morning is looking awesome. 29 degrees at first light with a north wind. Not sure if I want to hunt a stand or put on the ghillie.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> That what I’m talking about.


R33, right? If you ever sell that bow, I might be interested.

I might order this rifle in a 270.
View attachment 7298914


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> R33, right? If you ever sell that bow, I might be interested.
> 
> I might order this rifle in a 270.
> View attachment 7298914


Yes, not selling anytime soon . It’s a good shooter. I’ll keep you in mind


----------



## Mathias

The new Kuiu is sweet too, haven’t seen it on a bow.
Main plot best for this afternoon’s sit. 9 deer in it at 3:00 made noise on porch til they ran off.
Beautiful day, good luck everyone 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Saw a monster posted on hunting 5a Facebook page


----------



## full moon64

Good luck too everyone,,,Stay safe..lifelines and belts...


----------



## 138104

I thought the rain was done today?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not here....getting rained on pretty good in Ulysses PA[emoji107][emoji35]


----------



## nicko

Prime conditions tomorrow morning. Maybe somebody here knocks down a Halloween buck.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Prime conditions tomorrow morning. Maybe somebody here knocks down a Halloween buck.


Gonna be you Nicko


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Gonna be you Nicko


Gonna have to be a good one as it will mean calling off my Potter rutcation.


----------



## Straw

Saw 2 small legal buck today and missed a bear. I hit one of the poles of my ground blind and sent the arrow 10 feet over his back. Kinda bummed it was my first shot ever at a besr


----------



## nicko

Straw said:


> Saw 2 small legal buck today and missed a bear. I hit one of the poles of my ground blind and sent the arrow 10 feet over his back. Kinda bummed it was my first shot ever at a besr


That sucks but beats the hell out of a bad hit.


----------



## Straw

Yeah and it saved me a big taxidermy bill too


----------



## 12-Ringer

I swear I should have gone to college and become a meteorologist turned weatherman....only efing profession in the world were you can make high 6 figures and be accurate less than 50% of the time ....

Got a wet ass all day..


----------



## Charman03

Not much moving tonight for me


----------



## Straw

No kidding when I looked at the weather this morning it said 0 percent chance of rain most of the day and it rained more than it didn't today


----------



## 12-Ringer

Same...snow was suppose to be out by 6...with no precip the rest of the day...it only stopped for an hour or two between 9:45-11


----------



## Bix

Matt Musto said:


> I just bought my Son a Marlin 336 in a .35 Remington. Same gun my grandfather used to take for a walk.
> I hunt with a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 30-.06
> I'm hoping to kill a doe with my .303 British with iron sights
> I also have a Savage Model 99 in .25-3000 dated to 1921. The bore is completely shot out and I've had two gunsmiths look at it and it is basically a wall hanger. Beautiful gun


I also own Marlin 336 in a 35 Remington it was my 14 YO birthday present. Still have it. I hunt with a 700 BDL IN 30.06. Now I'm 65.


----------



## hampton5228

Only saw 1 doe this afternoon when walking in. Still seems pretty slow. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164

One of the most miserable days I can remember in a stand. Constant wind out of the north, rain, sleet and fog for all but an hour. With the forecast supposedly clear after six, I decided to hike into a saddle that has been good to me over the years. 1.1 mile with 2/3 over steep hillside, I was able to muster the conditions until about 3:30 and if I hadn’t climbed down when I did I would still be there probably. Got home around 5, daughter arrived home from work around 5:30. Just in time to watch a 4 and nice mid teens 8 following a doe around the front yard, back yard and damn near on our deck until dark. I have a blind low on the hill I will have her in bright and early tomorrow! Hoping the forecast is a bit more accurate for the morning!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I swear I should have gone to college and become a meteorologist turned weatherman....only efing profession in the world were you can make high 6 figures and be accurate less than 50% of the time ....
> 
> Got a wet ass all day..


 I hear that! Your morning didn't sound all bad though. There's also some pretty inaccurate backup QB's in the NFL making a pretty penny, .
I was going to sit a funnel this morning for the first time this season but when I heard how hard it was raining...I rescheduled for Monday. It did stop raining for maybe 45 minutes...and then started again, lasting all day.

Fall turkey starts tomorrow. While I haven't actually seen them where I hunted I have seen some sign and heard a few distantly...can't hurt to do a little calling as I deer hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I always carry diaphragm calls I the fall and when I’m walking and it’s noisy, I just belt out some clicks and purrs....works great ...at least it has for me...I’ve gotten settled in a stand and had deer come by moments later...they had to be close enough to hear me, but didn’t spook....

Just one of my hair brained theories


----------



## Viper69

Tomorrow looks good. Should be a good day. Stayed home in the rain today. Now I see Monday they are calling for very high winds! Hate that. Good luck everyone on a full moon Halloween hunt.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bamsdealer

Nice evening to be out. Wish I still had my buck tag. Friend of mine said a 120"+ 8 had a doe pinned against a creek bank a couple hundred yards from me. Could have climbed down and made legit play on him with the damp conditions. 

We each had deer around the last half hour but neither of us was able to punch a doe tag tonight. Good luck tomorrow... should be a good one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Good luck too everyone,,,Stay safe..lifelines and belts...


Same to you Sir! Have you been out yet or are you still waiting?


nicko said:


> Prime conditions tomorrow morning. Maybe somebody here knocks down a Halloween buck.


I'd think somebody round here will have some luck tomorrow. I'm pretty pessimistic that it won't be me but I do like surprises.


12-Ringer said:


> I always carry diaphragm calls I the fall and when I’m walking and it’s noisy, I just belt out some clicks and purrs....works great ...at least it has for me...I’ve gotten settled in a stand and had deer come by moments later...they had to be close enough to hear me, but didn’t spook....
> 
> Just one of my hair brained theories


Not a hair brained idea at all. I've done the same and have added mimicked scratching to the mix a few times. Not sure how many times I've had deer come in to turkey calls but I'll never forget a stud 10pt that came into turkey calling many years ago, while I was toting a 12 gauge...he just stood there broadside inside 20yds...staring at me like he knew I couldn't do a thing about it. Felt more like taunting.


----------



## primalhunt

the rut shall start heating up with daylight saving time starting tomorrow!


----------



## nick060200

Tried using a skull maceration process this year and it's turning out pretty good. Super simple but it does stink like hell the first week when changing the water. After that it subsided significantly. This is about 22 days.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I swear I should have gone to college and become a meteorologist turned weatherman....only efing profession in the world were you can make high 6 figures and be accurate less than 50% of the time ....
> 
> Got a wet ass all day..


It is still early but we are a long way from the 20 some degree temps promised this morning too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> It is still early but we are a long way from the 20 some degree temps promised this morning too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we are but still colder than it has been. 34* here now at 430 AM. I personally never seem to have much luck on the morning of the first significant cold snap.


----------



## Mathias

29 degrees, perfect day to try my new heated hoodie! If only I hadn’t left a key component at home 😡

Small flock of turkeys crossed the driveway yesterday at sundown, roosted by the creek, maybe one will venture past.

Looks like rain in most of the state again tomorrow may be helpful to us.

Today is historically a great day..... good luck.


----------



## davydtune

Good luck everyone going out, starting to rev up  I'm locked and loaded and we are heading out around 9 this morning  Want to get a little scout in this afternoon. Just dad and I today but the rest of my crew will be down Sunday morning. Hopefully the next time I get on here I have something to show ya all 😁 






HNTRDAVE said:


> Haha! I hear ya bud! Days away from chasing a bull elk! Could not even deer hunt this week, no way I could sit still in a stand!


 Good luck! Go kill yourself a monster bull 😁


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck davy! Maybe I will see you at the check station.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Yes we are but still colder than it has been. 34* here now at 430 AM. I personally never seem to have much luck on the morning of the first significant cold snap.


It has always been good to. Especially on Halloween. And the next week looks summery again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Happy Halloween and good luck today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Locked and loaded. Good luck guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bumped deer all the way in[emoji17]forecasters failed again....winds straight west...I


----------



## nicko

Just had one work past me......20 minutes too soon.


----------



## nicko

North wind my ass....... straight out of the south in my corner of 5C.


----------



## Billy H

You guy need to turn off the tube and get your wind in real-time 









Green Lane Wind Forecast, PA 18054 - WillyWeather


Green Lane wind forecast. Detailed wind speed and wind direction information as well as interactive graphs for winds




wind.willyweather.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s cool..

I typically use Intellicast...through the browser though not the app....it almost always spot on...even this morning news saying straight North....itellicast says West....intellicast was right


----------



## nicko

Woman walking her dog must be confused.....no snow on the ground but she brought her ski poles.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Woman walking her dog must be confused.....no snow on the ground but she brought her ski poles.


Hiking poles. Must be some gnarly terrain you are hunting in...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Woman walking her dog must be confused.....no snow on the ground but she brought her ski poles.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gorgeous morning....but deer don’t seem to want to cooperate so far...even with a deer bed 10yrds from the stand and trails criss-crossing all around.


----------



## andymick32

Hit an 8 pt just before 8. A little high and back. Buck walked off real slow then bedded down around 100 yds. He was laying flat with head down and belly up, see white spot in pic. Watched him for 5-10 min then he got up and slowly walked away. Arrow did pass through. Fixed head. Really hoping I caught liver. How much time should I give him? Ughh I’m sick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Until noon at least....if he’s dead he’s not going anywhere, if not you could run him into next county ... at least what I would do


----------



## nicko

I think timeframe for liver is 6 to 8 hours… Good luck.


----------



## nicko

Joe, I’ll send the woman walking her dog with the ski poles up to you since you have the snow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure where you are, still below 30° those temps are rough on liver hit deer if he’s not pushed


----------



## 12-Ringer

Keep the trekker send some deer...haven’t even seen a bird this morning[emoji17]


----------



## 138104

Seen 2 different buck chasing so far from the comfort of my house. Off to soccer and then will be out for the evening.


----------



## Aspade17

2 bucks and a doe for me so far. No wind or snow here in 4A but 28 degrees and a nice frost. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hold the press folks...I just saw a squirrel and a crow within seconds of one another....it heating up


----------



## Mathias

Slow here in 3C.
Had one walk past in plot while dark.
Hawk landed in tree right in front of me, kept me entertained for awhile.
Buck I saw yesterday out walking in my tree tube field.
Otherwise dead.


----------



## Mr. October

Deer 1
Pete 0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Dead here. Son saw a small buck on other side of property.


----------



## justinc535

8:40 yesterday morning in 2E, second sit of the year for me









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bamsdealer

Your deer won't go far Andy. If he only went 100 yards and laid down belly up he's hurt bad and will probably be dead within the hour, though I'd still recommend waiting until noon and going slow, bow ready. Good luck.


----------



## Aspade17

Congrats on the buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

bamsdealer said:


> Your deer won't go far Andy. If he only went 100 yards and laid down belly up he's hurt bad and will probably be dead within the hour, though I'd still recommend waiting until noon and going slow, bow ready. Good luck.


I hope you are right. I was really hoping he never got up. I’m concerned now I won’t have any blood to follow. I’ve never had a deer lay down that way and get back up though.


----------



## 138104

andymick32 said:


> Hit an 8 pt just before 8. A little high and back. Buck walked off real slow then bedded down around 100 yds. He was laying flat with head down and belly up, see white spot in pic. Watched him for 5-10 min then he got up and slowly walked away. Arrow did pass through. Fixed head. Really hoping I caught liver. How much time should I give him? Ughh I’m sick.
> 
> View attachment 7299167
> View attachment 7299167


I would wait until noon and then move slowly. Be ready in case he is still alive. Good luck!


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Justin. 

Good luck on the recovery Andy


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> Deer 1
> Pete 0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s been a scoring change. 

Deer 1 
Pete 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aside from ski pole Kathy, one red fox… Be interesting to hear if anyone who stays out through the day sees midday movement.


----------



## scotchindian

Doe and a fawn trotted past at 10:15 here in 4b, thought they might have gotten bumped...but nothing followed then through...no action since. Good going to everyone who got an arrow in one so far, good luck on the track andy.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Justin. That's a good lookin' deer and a bloody mess.


----------



## hampton5228

Not to much movent this morning. I did have a fresh scrape so hopefully some better luck this afternoon. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

andymick32 said:


> I hope you are right. I was really hoping he never got up. I’m concerned now I won’t have any blood to follow. I’ve never had a deer lay down that way and get back up though.


You're from Uniontown? If you're hunting within an hour and a half of the Mon Valley I'd be more than willing to come lend a second set of eyes. Shoot me a p.m. If you want


----------



## bucco921

My cell cam up at cam has been on fire since 1.am. 6 different bucks. All seemed to have come after a doe. Couple of decent bucks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> There’s been a scoring change.
> 
> Deer 1
> Pete 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Details Details Details


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Justin!

In the truck saw 5 bucks (all small) within a mile of the house this morning.


----------



## LetThemGrow

High hopes for today dashed. Forecasted N wind was non-existent, thermals not ideal for our spot. Two young bucks and 3 antlerless. Not what I anticipated for today.

Son has midday chores at neighbor. Try to get back out by 3:30 or so.

Random thoughts on full moon? Not interested in a war of words, or professional theories...what is your experience?


----------



## nicko

C'mon Pete....


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> High hopes for today dashed. Forecasted N wind was non-existent, thermals not ideal for our spot. Two young bucks and 3 antlerless. Not what I anticipated for today.
> 
> Son has midday chores at neighbor. Try to get back out by 3:30 or so.
> 
> Random thoughts on full moon? Not interested in a war of words, or professional theories...what is your experience?


It's been a awhile since I've had consistent enough deer sightings locally to have an observation but in the past, I recall seeing good movement 5-8 days following a full moon. Can't really say one way or another is midday during a full moon is good or not. The only time I'm pulling all day sits in bow season is in the rut.


----------



## Viper69

Just got down. Awesome morning. Saw 7 buck. Past a nice 8 which was almost a great move. The last buck I had come in was at 11. Really big 8 but he surprised me. Tried to turn and stand up but stand seat made a noise. He knew something was up. Was at 40. Before I could draw he walked straight away and got down wind and gone! Heading back out at 2..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Details Details Details


Just a small 5 point. After missing a bigger 6. Nothin fancy but the freezer is pretty empty. I was pleased with the shot though. Double lung at 27 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

SWEET!!! Congrats!


----------



## primalhunt

found a natural horizontal rub today. first time i saw this this guy is fired up last night and some rubs all within 30 yrds


----------



## jasonk0519

Got a 6 point this morning. Saw him 80 yards away and gave him a grunt and 2 light bleats, he circled right around to me and gave me a 27 yard shot
A friend was in another spot and saw 13 Does and 6 Bucks. He said the bucks were chasing all around him. It’s heating up, good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Pete and Jason!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats MrO !

Came home, it was slow up north and wanted to see little ones this evening.

Came over to my favorite local spot hoping to see my target buck only to find an army of guys blowing, mulching and vacuuming leaves......

Yeah it’s 2020 still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Jason,,,Mr, O congrats...any deer with bow is a trophy...🏆


----------



## Billy H

Good shooting Pete and Jason. Congrats.

Pulled a card right under the stand I’m in tonight. Over the last few days If 4 points and spikes were money I’d be buying dinner.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I got this guy Wednesday evening. He came in running off a spike that was chasing does. I had seen him on Monday evening and he made some scrapes but it was to dark to shoot when he came in so I moved higher up the mountain in hopes to catch him with more light. I went after him on Tuesday evening but he was a no show. He has more mass then any buck I ever shot and is also now my biggest from Pa and second biggest overall.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome buck... congrats


----------



## jasonk0519

Great Buck 3 Blade. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

3 blade congrats,,


----------



## nicko

Real nice buck 3blade.....congrats!


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Good shooting Pete and Jason. Congrats.
> 
> Pulled a card right under the stand I’m in tonight. Over the last few days If 4 points and spikes were money I’d be buying dinner.


That’s me for three years now. My buck wasn’t a monster but at least it had a damned brow tine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> That’s me for three years now. My buck wasn’t a monster but at least it had a damned brow tine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’m with ya. For a bunch of years I was picky about antler size and age. Life has a way of giving you an attitude adjustment about such things. Today is my one year anniversary of having a substantial stroke. At first I thought I’d never archery hunt again. Very thankful and fortunate to be out here right now with compound bow in hand.


----------



## 138104

How big was his rack?


----------



## Mathias

Great buck 3 Blade!

Third buck of the afternoon....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice one 3 blade congrats


----------



## jasonk0519

Billy H said:


> I’m with ya. For a bunch of years I was picky about antler size and age. Life has a way of giving you an attitude adjustment about such things. Today is my one year anniversary of having a substantial stroke. At first I thought I’d never archery hunt again. Very thankful and fortunate to be out here right now with compound bow in hand.


You must have worked hard through your recovery, that’s awesome your able to get back out there. Good luck and God Bless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

My buddy Jim got this great 12 some 4 hours west is me. Lots of bucks going down Halloween 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I’m with ya. For a bunch of years I was picky about antler size and age. Life has a way of giving you an attitude adjustment about such things. Today is my one year anniversary of having a substantial stroke. At first I thought I’d never archery hunt again. Very thankful and fortunate to be out here right now with compound bow in hand.


Glad you are back out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Slowest. Halloween. Ever.

Light and variable winds are never good. Disappointing day based on past history and cooler temps arriving. Buddy missed a good 8, and saw 6 bucks today on all day sit. My son and I just weren’t in the game and leaving midday didn’t help, he saw bucks 12-4.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Slowest. Halloween. Ever.
> 
> Light and variable winds are never good. Disappointing day based on past history and cooler temps arriving. Buddy missed a good 8, and saw 6 bucks today on all day sit. My son and I just weren’t in the game and leaving midday didn’t help, he saw bucks 12-4.


The rut seems to be all over the place. I saw some fresh scrapes this morning but neither buck seemed at all rutty. My hunting partner had 7 does come through without any antlered suitors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Nice beast 3Blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Random thoughts on full moon? Not interested in a war of words, or professional theories...what is your experience?


My experience has been ...

Outside the rut, little to no morning activity after a bright, moonlit night. But get in the woods early in the afternoon. 

A full moon with cloud cover seems just like any other dark night. I don’t think the moon phase itself makes a difference but a bright, moonlit night certainly increases overnight activity. 

When the rut is on fire, just be in the woods any time you can be out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

3 of us ended up seeing 9 different doe in 3 separate locations on an 105 acre parcel and no buck with any of them?


----------



## ezshot81

Fri afternoon saw nothing. Today only saw five does with about 15 min of light left. They kept looking back but nothing was following. Definitely a slow start here.


----------



## CHAMPJ77

9 doe in one food plot tonight with no buck in sight. Brother in law had a dozen doe in a neighboring field not one buck in the bunch. Rut isn't going in 3C yet.

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## andymick32

UPDATE - So the buck only went another 50. The arrow exited in the back leg. The liver looked clean, maybe kidney hit. No blood whatsoever. Feeling grateful. Glad I backed out. He was still warm inside at 4:00.


----------



## nicko

Damn....solid buck Andy!!! Great family pic. Congrats!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Andy....congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Pete ( & buddy, Jim), Jason, Justin and Andy! Nice goin' guys!

Andy, I didn't think you were going to have an issue recovering that one but was glad to see you waited and everything worked out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Life happened and I never made it out this morning unfortunately. Was out this evening and saw 8...3 fawns and 5 doe during the last half hour, no buck in sight. More turkey sign from this week but never heard or saw any.

My dad was trying to get me to walk in with some rut/prerut scent rubbed on my soles, like he did, but I preferred no scent. He doctored up a scrape on his way with the same stuff but apparently sat too far away from it, opting to setup in the middle of several scrapes. He saw 3 doe not to long before quitting time with a shooter buck in tow. Buck snorted and left the doe...heading right for the scrape...thrashed the hell out of it and went on his way by himself. Don't know if bleating or grunting at him would have pulled him any closer but he didn't think to try it I guess.


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats to all those who were successful today!


----------



## Mr. October

andymick32 said:


> UPDATE - So the buck only went another 50. The arrow exited in the back leg. The liver looked clean, maybe kidney hit. No blood whatsoever. Feeling grateful. Glad I backed out. He was still warm inside at 4:00.
> 
> View attachment 7299501
> View attachment 7299501


Wow! That's a brute. Congtratulations!


----------



## full moon64

Andy,,I love see the kids like that...with u..congrats


----------



## scotchindian

Great buck Andy, glad it worked out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great bucks!


----------



## Billy H

Looks like Halloween was a producer for sure. Good to see so many bucks hit the ground.


----------



## Mathias

In the last remaining light walking out last evening I found this, Like most of mine totally unexpected:


----------



## Aspade17

Congrats to everyone on the Halloween success! The evening sit was very uneventful in my neck of the woods. It was fairly windy in what seemed like every direction. Was able to see this very dark/black fox squirrel.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7299617


Wow!! Is that at your place??


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Matt....looks like you were in the wrong stand


----------



## Mathias

From the farm in Tennessee. Heading down soon....


----------



## rugger2

Just curious to hear what everyone is seeing from a rut activity standpoint. I was out until 1pm yesterday (couldn't hunt all day due to some prior obligations). I saw a few bucks at a distance and a bunch of doe. The bucks didn't seem to be in full on chase mode. Also, how do you think the warm temps at the end of the week are going to effect activity? I have Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday off from work and hoping to cash in!


----------



## rogersb

I saw 3 in the AM but unable to identify. Moved for the PM wind shift N to S and saw a 4 point, spike, 3 doe, and an 8 point. The doe and 8 all stayed too far for a shot. The 4 and spike marched right by me at 5 and 20 yards. I don't know what this week will be for me on stand. Might work late some and my vehicle sounds terrible starting yesterday morning. I'm no car guy so have no idea what's wrong.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lots of evidence on the ground e.g. scrapes, rubs, etc...but very little chasing...pulling cards from 10 cams now, so will have some phot evidence of what’s running around....cell cams not sending much rut behavior, plenty of doe ....

This is 3A Ulysses Township


----------



## nicko

I think chasing will start up in a week. But Temps are looking brutal with projected highs in the upper 60s......ugh.


----------



## bamsdealer

Glad it worked out andy 👍. Great buck and to all those who scored this weekend.


----------



## Billy H

Rugger, First I’m the last person thats qualified to hand out advice so I won’t, just what I’ve seen. I saw two young bucks cruising last week with nose to the ground grunting right along. Last night 15 minutes before dark a nice mature buck followed 6 doe along the edge of a field 50 yards from my stand. Showing no real interest in the doe, just feeding . Could not turn him into the woods with a couple light grunts. Picking up daytime pics of real young bucks and lone mature doe. That’s just what I’m seeing here in a couple spots in 5C .

From the reports here of the bucks being shot something is happening


----------



## ParkerBow

I'm leaving for McVeytown, PA on Tuesday


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> From the farm in Tennessee. Heading down soon....


What area? Was just down there visiting family


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Somehow, I didn't add you to the other fellas I congratulated last night* . *Nice buck *3 Blade Rage. *


----------



## Mathias

Charman03 said:


> What area? Was just down there visiting family


Cannon county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Just returning from an errand and watched a pretty nice buck chasing a doe hard across a grassy field by Godiva chocolate in Exeter Township. The cold front today could have turned the thermostat up a bit on the rut. Careful if you are going out tomorrow. Dangerous winds predicted.


----------



## 138104

Best part of the hunt


----------



## nicko

Now you’re talking’ Dave. Love those tenderloins.


----------



## Mathias

P24- that looks great....but you can wrap a turd in bacon and it’s still delish.....don’t ask me how I know!


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Just returning from an errand and watched a pretty nice buck chasing a doe hard across a grassy field by Godiva chocolate in Exeter Township. The cold front today could have turned the thermostat up a bit on the rut. Careful if you are going out tomorrow. Dangerous winds predicted.


combining 2 posts, how about tenderloin dipped in Godiva chocolate......


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats to all the successful hunters 


Just when it was feeling right and deer are starting to surface on cams again the temps look like once again they will be trending unfavorably high this coming week. I had to move my second week of November hunting up into this week to accommodate my wife's work schedule. Have 5 days to hunt but will have to remote work at least 2 of them so might only be able to hunt 1 end of the day. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_pro

congrats to everyone successful!

Pulled some cards today and seen quite a few bucks chasing doe mostly at night 

Wow has the sign really picked up the woods is being shredded with New rubs and scrapes popping up overnight

it’s about to get real good, hopefully those warm temps this week don’t hamper the daylight activity


----------



## primalhunt

how many here are mobli hunters? ( meaning you don't hunt the same more then 2 time)


----------



## nicko

primalhunt said:


> how many here are mobli hunters? ( meaning you don't hunt the same more then 2 time)


i’ll hunt a stand as long as deer keep showing up. I spent four days in row last year hunting from the same two trees at opposing ends of the field because the wind was in my favor and deer were showing. This was with a LW alpha and stick set.


----------



## primalhunt

nicko said:


> i’ll hunt a stand as long as deer keep showing up. I spent four days in row last year hunting from the same two trees at opposing ends of the field because the wind was in my favor and deer were showing. This was with a LW alpha and stick set.


thanks looking advice. i've been moving from one spot to an other looking for the freshish sign.
some time it work out for the best and other not so good.


----------



## Shootinxs

Had a decent Saturday in the stand. In the morning I had a small 4 point show up and check out my mock scrape then walk right under me. Never knew I was there. In the afternoon I had a doe and a button buck come through and milling around in front of me. A couple minutes after they showed up a buck came in from behind me. He was the biggest 4 point I've ever seen. He chased this poor doe around for 20 minutes. Grunting and carrying on and she wanted none of it. He finally gave up and came up past my stand and into the bean field behind me. Probably won't go out Monday or Tuesday with all this wind. they are calling for 15-25 mph sustained wind with up to 50mph gusts today and into tomorrow. Then....of course....Look who shows up yesterday at 12:25 in the afternoon.


----------



## Schleprock1

primalhunt said:


> thanks looking advice. i've been moving from one spot to an other looking for the freshish sign.
> some time it work out for the best and other not so good.


I have one 23 acre plot of woods to hunt. There is a small ridge running down the middle. I tend to hunt a stand once or twice unless I have an ulterior motive. And that motive is normally to "drive" the deer to the other side of the ridge. I'll hammer one side for a week or until I am not seeing any more deer. Then sneak to the other side and hang and hunt an evening. Works more times than it fails.


----------



## rugger2

Billy H said:


> Rugger, First I’m the last person thats qualified to hand out advice so I won’t, just what I’ve seen. I saw two young bucks cruising last week with nose to the ground grunting right along. Last night 15 minutes before dark a nice mature buck followed 6 doe along the edge of a field 50 yards from my stand. Showing no real interest in the doe, just feeding . Could not turn him into the woods with a couple light grunts. Picking up daytime pics of real young bucks and lone mature doe. That’s just what I’m seeing here in a couple spots in 5C .
> 
> From the reports here of the bucks being shot something is happening


Appreciate the feedback! I guess I always revert back to saying, "if it's November, you should probably be in a tree."


----------



## vonfoust

Joe you headed to KS this year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two GIANTS chasing a doe...watching them from the road ... ...25 degrees, 20mph winds, everything frozen solid...winds forecasted to 40mph at noon. Made the executive decision to stay inside for now, but these two have my blood boiling..

Yes we’re heading out to KS on 11/12


----------



## dougell

Saturday morning we took the dog and hunted pheasants.We got home around 11:00am,put the dog in the house and drove out to a place Jordan found last week.We hung a stand and I dropped him off around 3:30 and went to a different spot about two miles away.Right at 5:30 after a series of grunts and a tip of the can I caught movement to my right and behind me.I had a hard time seeing the rack because of all the branches but he appeared to be way past his ears.I was in a ladder stand that I put up for Jordan a few years ago but hadn't hunted it because of the lack of acorns those years.Unfortunately,the stand creaked like crazy If I tried to stand or position myself for a shot to the right.The buck kept coming and made a scrape less than 25 yards away broadside but I couldn't turn and shoot.Eventually he kept coming and I drew,anchored my 30 yard pin and hit him a touch back.As he ran away,I couldn't see a lot of points but he was a mature deer and the rack was way past his ears and he ran into a creek bottom.Not 5 minutes later,Jordan calls me and said he just killed one of several doe that a small 8 point was chasing around his new stand.Knowing my shot was back,I climbed down,made a big circle to get to my truck,as to not bump the buck and made it to Jordan's stand right at last light.he saw the doe drop so recovering it and getting her back to the truck was no problem.Yesterday morning we were out as soon as it was light enough to see.I found my arrow and to my surprise it was blood and not guts.Not 60 yards from where I saw the deer stop,we found him.I gotta be honest,I was less than thrilled about the shot and thought he was much bigger.He ended up being a 17" wide 6 point with brow tines about 2".Not really what I wanted to end my season with but he was still at least a 3.5 year old with a big body.


----------



## Billy H

Good deal . congrats Doug


----------



## Shootinxs

Congrats on the buck. Great story too


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Doug. Pictures?


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Doug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Doug!!


----------



## dougell

No pictures Chris.It was pitch dark when we found Jordan's deer and raining like a bugger when we found mine.I normally don't take pictures of the stuff I shoot anyway.I can take a picture of the head but it's not all that impressive.Jordan's been having a good season with deer and pheasants and honestly,that's all I really care about.In three more years,I'll probably be a loner and the thought of that gives me anxiety.I sold my business a couple months ago and planned on taking October and Nov off to hunt before starting all over but it hasn't worked out that way.I'm having more fun hunting with the dog than I ever thought possible and haven't fired a single shot yet and don't know if I will.I'm trying to get my wife to tag along on a few bird hunts so she can just see how cool it is.Sitting back and watching it unfold is what matters to me at this point.This world is so crazy right now that those simple things in life are all that really matter.A happy kid and a happy dog warms the insides.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Two GIANTS chasing a doe...watching them from the road ... ...25 degrees, 20mph winds, everything frozen solid...winds forecasted to 40mph at noon. Made the executive decision to stay inside for now, but these two have my blood boiling..
> 
> Yes we’re heading out to KS on 11/12


Well we know the weather doesn't bother the deer too much when it's time . . but good call. It's pretty dangerous out there with this wind.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Saturday morning we took the dog and hunted pheasants.We got home around 11:00am,put the dog in the house and drove out to a place Jordan found last week.We hung a stand and I dropped him off around 3:30 and went to a different spot about two miles away.Right at 5:30 after a series of grunts and a tip of the can I caught movement to my right and behind me.I had a hard time seeing the rack because of all the branches but he appeared to be way past his ears.I was in a ladder stand that I put up for Jordan a few years ago but hadn't hunted it because of the lack of acorns those years.Unfortunately,the stand creaked like crazy If I tried to stand or position myself for a shot to the right.The buck kept coming and made a scrape less than 25 yards away broadside but I couldn't turn and shoot.Eventually he kept coming and I drew,anchored my 30 yard pin and hit him a touch back.As he ran away,I couldn't see a lot of points but he was a mature deer and the rack was way past his ears and he ran into a creek bottom.Not 5 minutes later,Jordan calls me and said he just killed one of several doe that a small 8 point was chasing around his new stand.Knowing my shot was back,I climbed down,made a big circle to get to my truck,as to not bump the buck and made it to Jordan's stand right at last light.he saw the doe drop so recovering it and getting her back to the truck was no problem.Yesterday morning we were out as soon as it was light enough to see.I found my arrow and to my surprise it was blood and not guts.Not 60 yards from where I saw the deer stop,we found him.I gotta be honest,I was less than thrilled about the shot and thought he was much bigger.He ended up being a 17" wide 6 point with brow tines about 2".Not really what I wanted to end my season with but he was still at least a 3.5 year old with a big body.


You know what . . that's a good job and good decisions. Shots aren't always perfect. Sounds like a decent deer and the freezer will be plenty full with a doe and a buck. Nice job to both of you.


----------



## primalhunt

Schleprock1 said:


> I have one 23 acre plot of woods to hunt. There is a small ridge running down the middle. I tend to hunt a stand once or twice unless I have an ulterior motive. And that motive is normally to "drive" the deer to the other side of the ridge. I'll hammer one side for a week or until I am not seeing any more deer. Then sneak to the other side and hang and hunt an evening. Works more times than it fails.


so your saying once the deer on the other side smells human scent they move to the other side of the ridge?


----------



## dougell

Thanks.I'm not immune to making a bad shot from time to time but it still bugs me when it happens.In hindsight,I shoudn't have taken it,given the awkward angle I had to shoot from.Let them go without even checking the arrow and usually it's a given that they'll be dead within a short distance.one thing is for sure,now that we no longer have a need for ladder stands,they're all getting junked.My son didn't make a good shot either.Just as he shot,the buck pushed the doe and he hit it square in the hindquarter as she turned.He didn't hit any bone as the arrow was buried in the ground but she went less than 30 yards and dropped like a concrete cloud.I wouldn't advocate taking that shot on purpose but it's lethal every time and it's over fast.Believe it or not,when I cut her up,you could hardly tell where the BH went through.Chuck Adams used to advocate that shot.Again,there's something distasteful about doing it intentionally but everyone I've ever seen get hit there is down within sight,usually less than 40 yards.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> No pictures Chris.It was pitch dark when we found Jordan's deer and raining like a bugger when we found mine.I normally don't take pictures of the stuff I shoot anyway.I can take a picture of the head but it's not all that impressive.Jordan's been having a good season with deer and pheasants and honestly,that's all I really care about.In three more years,I'll probably be a loner and the thought of that gives me anxiety.I sold my business a couple months ago and planned on taking October and Nov off to hunt before starting all over but it hasn't worked out that way.I'm having more fun hunting with the dog than I ever thought possible and haven't fired a single shot yet and don't know if I will.I'm trying to get my wife to tag along on a few bird hunts so she can just see how cool it is.Sitting back and watching it unfold is what matters to me at this point.This world is so crazy right now that those simple things in life are all that really matter.A happy kid and a happy dog warms the insides.


It's been an adjustment without my son. I find myself taking the dogs more and archery less.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Thanks.I'm not immune to making a bad shot from time to time but it still bugs me when it happens.In hindsight,I shoudn't have taken it,given the awkward angle I had to shoot from.Let them go without even checking the arrow and usually it's a given that they'll be dead within a short distance.one thing is for sure,now that we no longer have a need for ladder stands,they're all getting junked.My son didn't make a good shot either.Just as he shot,the buck pushed the doe and he hit it square in the hindquarter as she turned.He didn't hit any bone as the arrow was buried in the ground but she went less than 30 yards and dropped like a concrete cloud.I wouldn't advocate taking that shot on purpose but it's lethal every time and it's over fast.Believe it or not,when I cut her up,you could hardly tell where the BH went through.Chuck Adams used to advocate that shot.Again,there's something distasteful about doing it intentionally but everyone I've ever seen get hit there is down within sight,usually less than 40 yards.


I'd like to have the first shot I took Saturday back as well. The first buck I shot at was a really nice 6 pt. Big and wide. I was down to the choice between one or two trees. I chose poorly and decided not to hunt my traditional "Kill a buck on Halloween tree". The buck pegged me in the tree I chose when I tried to turn to get ready to shoot. I saw later I would have been completely skylined. He turned and went back the other way and down toward my buddy. Halfway down the hill to him, he turned again and was now on a path down below me. Now as I've gotten older I'm not quite as fearless in treestands even when fastened in. The tree I was in was on a hillside and even though I was probably only about 18-20' up it felt like about 40 when facing downhill. The buck was about 28 yards below me and I tried to draw and shoot while leaning against the tree. I never got properly to full draw and forced the peep to line up. I wasn't confident about the whole thing to start and should have never even drawn the bow. I was ultimately glad I missed him entirely.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Doug!!


----------



## Schleprock1

primalhunt said:


> so your saying once the deer on the other side smells human scent they move to the other side of the ridge?


Yep. That property is at the end of a large section of woods with 10 acre parcels spread out on it and a house on each one. They have to go through my section to get to the corn fields. So I basically burn out one side and then move over to the other. Now that the rut is hitting, the bucks will be back and forth checking for does regardless. I already got my buck and one doe. But haven't seen any doe for 2 weeks. Hoping the buck push them away from the feeders up at the houses and down my way.


----------



## Straw

I was just going to check cameras this morning when I ran into a hot doe and all hell broke loose. This was the second biggest of the 5 buck I saw hounding her. Shot from the ground at 930 this morning in 2f


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Straw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome straw!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jasonk0519

Great Buck Straw! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Straw, Nice one!


----------



## fatsbucknut

Mathias said:


> In the last remaining light walking out last evening I found this, Like most of mine totally unexpected:
> View attachment 7299612


Is the base sawed off?


----------



## dougell

Now that's an accomplishment.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Doug and Jordan. Cool lookin' buck Straw.

Didn't brave the wind today. Hope this upcoming warm spell doesn't turn the activity more towards the nocturnal side like it did in 2018.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> It's been an adjustment without my son. I find myself taking the dogs more and archery less.


Nothin wrong with that Chris.One thing is for sure,the dogs most certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Billy H

The more I look at straws buck the more I'm liking it. Thing has got some character. Looks like a hole in the left base just at the brow. Gnarly looking beams. Very cool looking rack!


----------



## K_pap21

Halloween success in 2A. Came through 2:00pm on downwind side of doe bedding. Congrats to all who have had success so far and good luck to everyone still at it, things are heating up!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Whats the chance of getting more Sundays next year,anybody hearing anything about this?


----------



## Mr. October

Straw said:


> View attachment 7300299
> I was just going to check cameras this morning when I ran into a hot doe and all hell broke loose. This was the second biggest of the 5 buck I saw hounding her. Shot from the ground at 930 this morning in 2f


Nice buck! I'd say it's definitely "on".


----------



## Billy H

K pap congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys...been buckled in for about an hour so far....glad I took some Dramamine first rough seas 20’ up this afternoon


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Whats the chance of getting more Sundays next year,anybody hearing anything about this?


Haven't heard anything yet. Got to get through these before any legislator would propose adding more would be my guess.


----------



## fap1800

Congrats, Doug! Sometimes they just look bigger in the moment, but it's still an accomplishment killing any deer with a bow IMO. 

I put on the ghillie Friday afternoon and still hunted the 40 acres I have access to. At about the same spot where I killed my buck last year on the ground at around 8 yards and where my son shot his first buck, I see a doe trotting my direction off to my left. She was being dogged by what looked to be a good buck, but they were already past me. With the wet leaves and wind I was able to circle back and get within 30 of the buck. Just too thick in the saplings to fish an arrow through. I tried getting a touch closer to where I could maybe thread the needle, but he spotted me. Got him on one of my trail cameras on the way out. Not as big as I thought he was, but he still would have ate an arrow if the opportunity presented. Also have this buck with what appears to be a weird drop on his left side. Funky for sure. Anyway, went out Saturday morning and didn't see squat. Bout perfect conditions. Strange. 

Good luck to all. Should start heating up as the days move on.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Congrats to those that let one fly. I’ve sat 3 times and the younger bucks are starting to move around me. We are looking at upper 60’s to 70 later this week so I’m sure they will be playing at night more. It will be getting good. I’m glad we have further into November this year. Good luck folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck in the turbulent seas Joe!

Love that funky chicken stuff fap, I'd take him out.


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats guys...been buckled in for about an hour so far....glad I took some Dramamine first rough seas 20’ up this afternoon


I just texted a buddy the same thing, he knows I get seasick and my tree is all over the place tonight. Be careful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primalhunt

vonfoust said:


> It's been an adjustment without my son. I find myself taking the dogs more and archery less.


i know that feeling!


----------



## nicko

Congrats k-pap!!!

Started prepping and getting things together today for shove-off on Wednesday morning. Have smoked venison chili going now for evening meals. Bought all my food and drink and will get camo washed up and packed tomorrow.

Hope I have room to fit it all.


----------



## 138104

Were's our elk update?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats to k-pap, Straw, and Doug!!!

Wind scared me off today as well but it would have been good. Doing some field work today and bleated a yearling into 20 yards after he broke off from a tending buck/doe combo I watched for awhile.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Shooting in the backyard the last half hour tonight. Shot very well considering the wind but had to let down a few times because of it. Don't think I would have been in a tree if I had went out today.

Since the Eagles won last night Nick, you shoulda pushed your luck and went out at some point today . Good luck on your rutcation!


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Were's our elk update?


Stand by....


----------



## Straw

Billy H said:


> The more I look at straws buck the more I'm liking it. Thing has got some character. Looks like a hole in the left base just at the brow. Gnarly looking beams. Very cool looking rack!


Thanks Billy he didn't have a tooth left in his mouth. Amazing what that that thing can do to a man


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Dougwell, Straw and K_pap!


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Stand by....


C'mon.......


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> C'mon.......


I'm surprised you're done packing...lol!


----------



## Mathias

fatsbucknut said:


> Is the base sawed off?


You made go and check it out. It does look rather straight across the bottom, compared to others here. I don’t know. Could it possibly be someone’s rattling antler, seems unlikely, and based upon coloration, it’s been sitting outside for awhile.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> C'mon.......


I can't spoil his glory. It's awesome.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I'm surprised you're done packing...lol!


Ain't there yet....lol!


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I can't spoil his glory. It's awesome.


Whoever it is needs to check in and fast. Pins and needles


----------



## John_pro

I got settled in today for an all day sit a few miles back public land . Let me just say it was the most action I have ever seen.

15 does and 8 bucks cruising including 2 public land studs, 1 which I rattled him away from his doe and he came charging in.
Extremely happy he is my biggest bow buck ( RX3) to date. I shot him at 40 yards and he collapsed in 10 yards. The pics aren’t that great my phone died in the cold and the buck is tagged for anyone wondering


----------



## Jerred44

nice buck congratulations


----------



## Mr. October

Headin' to NJ to see what I can do with my buck tag there. Hopefully the wind and the EHD have both died down a bit.


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Nice buck John what a stud


----------



## Billy H

congrats john.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck John!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wowzers!!!! That’s a stud for sure.

We better privatize this thread as we’re sure to attract competition


----------



## 12-Ringer

Narrowing down on my archery time...second guessing passing that 8 a few weeks ago. If this guys comes by this morning I won’t be so forgiving...you can see he opened the scrape last night around 11...we’ve kept this area packed with doe. Sooner or later they will get the itch.

I’m settled in our creek bottom trying to stay out of the wind.


----------



## nicko

Great buck john pro.....congrats!!!


----------



## nicko

Joe, assuming you're still up in Potter considering the snow in the pic.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covid change over tomorrow..my brother comes in tonight and I go home after the am hunt tomorrow...at least that’s the plan...you should hit some nice conditions when you get here....probably wish it would be colder as forecasted temps look to be in mid 60s....today was a mild heat wave as compared to the last 5 days, it was a balmy 31-degrees at 4:15.


----------



## nicko

I considered pushing my trip back by a week because of the weather but it keeps bumping up and down a little bit every day and it’s always about 5° colder on that mountain than what the forecast typically calls for. I still expect mornings can be good and the last hour of the day will always be prime. at least I won’t be freezing. But I have two dog tags and a buck tag. With higher temps, I will not take a crack at a doe until it’s the last day or two assuming I have not dropped a buck and gone home early. I can keep a deer pretty cooled down for a day or two but not 5 to 7 days in that type of weather. Not sure what type of turnaround processing time I could expect from toms deer processing so I’m gonna stick with my plan of buck early and doe or a buck late in the trip. I’ll roll in up there about noon tomorrow and get right at it.


----------



## nicko

Delete


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I considered pushing my trip back by a week because of the weather but it keeps bumping up and down a little bit every day and it’s always about 5° colder on that mountain than what the forecast typically calls for. I still expect mornings can be good and the last hour of the day will always be prime. at least I won’t be freezing. But I have two dog tags and a buck tag. With higher temps, I will not take a crack at a doe until it’s the last day or two assuming I have not dropped a buck and gone home early. I can keep a deer pretty cooled down for a day or two but not 5 to 7 days in that type of weather. Not sure what type of turnaround processing time I could expect from toms deer processing so I’m gonna stick with my plan of buck early and doe or a buck late in the trip. I’ll roll in up there about noon tomorrow and get right at it.


If you have room for a cooler you can quarter/debone pretty easily and it will fit in, grab a bag of ice and set the cooler in the shade. I've kept deer for more than a week this way, before I even heard of Yeti


----------



## Live4Rut

Public land pressure has been disgusting this year in my area. Overlaps, crossbows, Covid; I’ve never seen anything like it.


----------



## brushdog

Live4Rut said:


> Public land pressure has been disgusting this year in my area. Overlaps, crossbows, Covid; I’ve never seen anything like it.


Same here man. My spots on MD public are even crazier. Some places I have t seen another vehicle in years. Those spots are now parking lots for Covid hikers. It’s insane. Most the people in camo I see are decked to the 9 in brand new Sitka and carrying brand new crossguns. It’s sickening to see these spots getting destroyed. More litter than I’ve ever seen too.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> I considered pushing my trip back by a week because of the weather but it keeps bumping up and down a little bit every day and it’s always about 5° colder on that mountain than what the forecast typically calls for. I still expect mornings can be good and the last hour of the day will always be prime. at least I won’t be freezing. But I have two dog tags and a buck tag. With higher temps, I will not take a crack at a doe until it’s the last day or two assuming I have not dropped a buck and gone home early. I can keep a deer pretty cooled down for a day or two but not 5 to 7 days in that type of weather. Not sure what type of turnaround processing time I could expect from toms deer processing so I’m gonna stick with my plan of buck early and doe or a buck late in the trip. I’ll roll in up there about noon tomorrow and get right at it.


I don't like the weather either but when trying to align my wife and kids schedule with work schedule into hunting my days are my days. I'm leaving tonight for upstate as well. I will have to work some while I'm there but thats usual

I listens to a podcast last night in the gym the topic was keeping hunting fun and not taking it so serious. I need to remember that whatever activity the warm weather brings its still great to get out and remember to stay adaptable. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Agreed taunto.....adapt and overcome.


----------



## nicko

Any elk updates?


----------



## full moon64

Straw, K_p congrats


----------



## Mathias

Had but an hour to hunt this afternoon. Glad I went out. Had a doe come out of the thicket and browse around for awhile. She kept looking back, but nothing materialized.
With about 10 minutes to go I hit the grunt tube. It was answered immediately and he came in briskly, checked the area all around my stand and then followed her path away.
No shooting, but still a blast.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Great buck John...Congrats!

Still no elk update...what the hell! 
Don't shoot too many dogs Nick...


----------



## jason03

The last two has been the most rut action I have seen in years, in my area rubs and scrapes are limited but the chasing has been crazy. Watched a big 8 that had a doe locked down in a thicket for 6 hours.hope the light switch doesn’t turn off anytime soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great actions guys. Hope I have updates to add starting tomorrow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice buck John.

Seems like everyone doesn’t want hunting to die and says we need to mentor, pass on the tradition, etc....now this year the complaint is too many hunters?


----------



## Viper69

Target buck drawn on for the second time without a shot. He's starting to tick me off! Hopefully this warm weather doesn't shut everything down during daylight. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice buck John.
> 
> Seems like everyone doesn’t want hunting to die and says we need to mentor, pass on the tradition, etc....now this year the complaint is too many hunters?


Think it's well known by now PA hunters want to see the hunting lifestyle continue but we want it to continue without us having to see it take place.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice buck John.
> 
> Seems like everyone doesn’t want hunting to die and says we need to mentor, pass on the tradition, etc....now this year the complaint is too many hunters?


Think the suburban complaint of too many hunters has been around for quite some time. I think the global sentiment is we need to do more to preserve the tradition. As is usually the case they seem a bit contradictory, but I’d like think the majority can understand the subtleties.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Had but an hour to hunt this afternoon. Glad I went out. Had a doe come out of the thicket and browse around for awhile. She kept looking back, but nothing materialized.
> With about 10 minutes to go I hit the grunt tube. It was answered immediately and he came in briskly, checked the area all around my stand and then followed her path away.
> No shooting, but still a blast.
> View attachment 7300784


Had a very similar hunt last night. Had a big stir in the thicket in front of me and a doe popped out on the creek edge. I knew a buck was in tow, unfortunately it was this guy. He spent a solid ten minutes within ten yards of me. was rubbing up trees, made a scrape and generally was just as happy as he could be with himself. Hunting a different property this morning.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I don't like the weather either but when trying to align my wife and kids schedule with work schedule into hunting my days are my days. I'm leaving tonight for upstate as well. I will have to work some while I'm there but thats usual
> 
> I listens to a podcast last night in the gym the topic was keeping hunting fun and not taking it so serious. I need to remember that whatever activity the warm weather brings its still great to get out and remember to stay adaptable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well it looks like the whole east coast and mid-atlantic area especially is in for abnormally warm temps for the rest of November. That seems to be the pattern the last few years. We can't fix the weather. Although had they even vaguely predicted this morning's low I'd have taken off today instead of yesterday to hunt.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I listens to a podcast last night in the gym the topic was keeping hunting fun and not taking it so serious. I need to remember that whatever activity the warm weather brings its still great to get out and remember to stay adaptable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


More people need to remember this. We do this for FUN.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys. I hope to be out early this afternoon.
‘Anyone know how to attach videos here?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Think the suburban complaint of too many hunters has been around for quite some time. I think the global sentiment is we need to do more to preserve the tradition. As is usually the case they seem a bit contradictory, but I’d like think the majority can understand the subtleties.


The funny thing about this is hunter numbers are still way down from say . . the 70s. So where did all those people hunt then? How did they not crowd each other out? I think the big difference is that now the emphasis is on big game and deer hunting. In the hay day of hunting, hunters were much more diverse with small game and waterfowl hunting being as prevalent and popular as big game hunting. We also didn't have deer season from September through January. People didn't buy and lease land and keep everyone off so they didn't "mess up their deer hunting". The Midwest these days is full of the have and have nots. Those that have, own or lease big farms and kick everyone off, and the have-nots are relegated to public land. Same in PA really. Land here is preposterously expensive. Like ludicrously expensive. So the idea of people being able to afford hunting land is gone. And land owners are weary of people knocking on the door and asking to hunt. It goes on all year and never stops. The end result is, if we grow hunting numbers again or move people that never hunted archery season from rifles to archery (via the crossbow) we have tons more people on public land.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> The funny thing about this is hunter numbers are still way down from say . . the 70s. So where did all those people hunt then? How did they not crowd each other out? I think the big difference is that now the emphasis is on big game and deer hunting. In the hay day of hunting, hunters were much more diverse with small game and waterfowl hunting being as prevalent and popular as big game hunting. We also didn't have deer season from September through January. People didn't buy and lease land and keep everyone off so they didn't "mess up their deer hunting". The Midwest these days is full of the have and have nots. Those that have, own or lease big farms and kick everyone off, and the have-nots are relegated to public land. Same in PA really. Land here is preposterously expensive. Like ludicrously expensive. So the idea of people being able to afford hunting land is gone. And land owners are weary of people knocking on the door and asking to hunt. It goes on all year and never stops. The end result is, if we grow hunting numbers again or move people that never hunted archery season from rifles to archery (via the crossbow) we have tons more people on public land.


 Lot of truth here. Finding spots to hunt in the southeast has been problematic for a lot of years. As far as land, it’s crazy. My son has been on the lookout to buy some land for a couple years now being he has two young sons he would like to get started hunting. Not many good parcels come up that aren’t ridiculously priced or conducive to hunting.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> The funny thing about this is hunter numbers are still way down from say . . the 70s. So where did all those people hunt then? How did they not crowd each other out? I think the big difference is that now the emphasis is on big game and deer hunting. In the hay day of hunting, hunters were much more diverse with small game and waterfowl hunting being as prevalent and popular as big game hunting. We also didn't have deer season from September through January. People didn't buy and lease land and keep everyone off so they didn't "mess up their deer hunting". The Midwest these days is full of the have and have nots. Those that have, own or lease big farms and kick everyone off, and the have-nots are relegated to public land. Same in PA really. Land here is preposterously expensive. Like ludicrously expensive. So the idea of people being able to afford hunting land is gone. And land owners are weary of people knocking on the door and asking to hunt. It goes on all year and never stops. The end result is, if we grow hunting numbers again or move people that never hunted archery season from rifles to archery (via the crossbow) we have tons more people on public land.


You're forgetting one thing. Population growth. The three different locations where I shot my first three buck in the 80's are now housing developments. The deer are still here. We are just not allowed to hunt them in the developments "green space".


----------



## nicko

Seeing exploded deer parts all over the Northeast extension. A sure sign that the rut is getting cranked up


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think another part is hunter expectations. I think historically many hunters went out shot the first buck that came by and went home. Many hunted small woodlots that are now long gone. Now I feel like people want more acreage to manage, they want to see more deer and bigger deer which requires less hunters around you. Even if hunter numbers stay the same with population growth we still become a smaller % as well as having less available places to hunt. People also travel more, they apply hunting pressure multiple states instead of just the back 40.

In my mind passing the sport on is more about heritage than increased numbers. We need more sportsman that truly love and understand the outdoors and not just more bodies carrying a weapon to the woods on occasion. It often feels like we are over run with the latter 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, with you on the tradition statement.
A lot of new hunters are flash in the pan types, lose interest quickly, find another trendy hobby to spend money on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootinxs

I had a first for me today. Shot a buck and still haven't found it. I think I hit him low. No blood at the spot of the shot. Had white hair from the exit (I'm assuming) and the arrow was covered in blood. He ran about 50 yds and stopped and just looked back. Then he moved further down the hill and out of sight. I waited about ten minutes and decided to just get down and look for my arrow. I knew I was gonna give him at least an hour before going to look for him. When I couldn't find any blood around where I hit him I decided to walk over to slope he went down and just see if I could find any blood. I'm now at about 20 minutes from taking the shot. When I got to the point I could see down the hill he was still standing down there. I slowly backtracked out and back to my truck. Called a buddy of mine to help. I shot him at exactly 6:30am. by the time we went in to look it was 8:15. I had real good blood down where I saw him standing around. Dark red blood. I was still very concerned about finding him but felt better based on the amount of blood. We just got back. Spent a little over 2 hours going somewhere between 1/4 - 1/2 mile. The blood got less and less and we finally lost the trail. I have to take my dog to the vet at 1:00. I think when I get home from that I'm gonna head back out to the last spot of blood and look some more. I'm not ready to give up on him yet. I've been archery hunting for 25 years and this is the first time I've shot one that I haven't found. I've always read and heard about guys talking about that horrible feeling and I'm experiencing it now. This sucks.


----------



## primalhunt

Shootinxs said:


> I had a first for me today. Shot a buck and still haven't found it. I think I hit him low. No blood at the spot of the shot. Had white hair from the exit (I'm assuming) and the arrow was covered in blood. He ran about 50 yds and stopped and just looked back. Then he moved further down the hill and out of sight. I waited about ten minutes and decided to just get down and look for my arrow. I knew I was gonna give him at least an hour before going to look for him. When I couldn't find any blood around where I hit him I decided to walk over to slope he went down and just see if I could find any blood. I'm now at about 20 minutes from taking the shot. When I got to the point I could see down the hill he was still standing down there. I slowly backtracked out and back to my truck. Called a buddy of mine to help. I shot him at exactly 6:30am. by the time we went in to look it was 8:15. I had real good blood down where I saw him standing around. Dark red blood. I was still very concerned about finding him but felt better based on the amount of blood. We just got back. Spent a little over 2 hours going somewhere between 1/4 - 1/2 mile. The blood got less and less and we finally lost the trail. I have to take my dog to the vet at 1:00. I think when I get home from that I'm gonna head back out to the last spot of blood and look some more. I'm not ready to give up on him yet. I've been archery hunting for 25 years and this is the first time I've shot one that I haven't found. I've always read and heard about guys talking about that horrible feeling and I'm experiencing it now. This sucks.


sound like a liver shot? check around water


----------



## vonfoust

Shootinxs said:


> I had a first for me today. Shot a buck and still haven't found it. I think I hit him low. No blood at the spot of the shot. Had white hair from the exit (I'm assuming) and the arrow was covered in blood. He ran about 50 yds and stopped and just looked back. Then he moved further down the hill and out of sight. I waited about ten minutes and decided to just get down and look for my arrow. I knew I was gonna give him at least an hour before going to look for him. When I couldn't find any blood around where I hit him I decided to walk over to slope he went down and just see if I could find any blood. I'm now at about 20 minutes from taking the shot. When I got to the point I could see down the hill he was still standing down there. I slowly backtracked out and back to my truck. Called a buddy of mine to help. I shot him at exactly 6:30am. by the time we went in to look it was 8:15. I had real good blood down where I saw him standing around. Dark red blood. I was still very concerned about finding him but felt better based on the amount of blood. We just got back. Spent a little over 2 hours going somewhere between 1/4 - 1/2 mile. The blood got less and less and we finally lost the trail. I have to take my dog to the vet at 1:00. I think when I get home from that I'm gonna head back out to the last spot of blood and look some more. I'm not ready to give up on him yet. I've been archery hunting for 25 years and this is the first time I've shot one that I haven't found. I've always read and heard about guys talking about that horrible feeling and I'm experiencing it now. This sucks.


Sorry to be a downer but had pretty close to the same thing happen about 15 years ago. Low, brisket shot. Big pool of blood where he was standing after the shot. Hindsight I should have tried getting another arrow in him, but he was beyond my normal range at that point and just seemed to be barely standing. I got out and came back 2 hours later. He was bedded about 50 yards away and got up and left. No blood after the bed. Backed out again and grid searched 12 hours later. Didn't find him until gun season and he made it quite a ways from his initial bed. 
If it was that low maybe a one lung hit down through the brisket, which is what I assume happened with ^.


----------



## yetihunter1

Little late to the party... was down in MD since last Wednesday to Sunday and hunted all day Monday in PA. Took my BIL out on Friday on MD public and saw a few but none close to shoot. Saturday morning I hunted MD private and was set up near great sign but the wind wasn’t as predicted. Found 3 fresh scrapes where I expected deer to come from but the wind had shifted to part way through the hunt.

Monday I hunted a spot in PA that had been destroyed by EHD in the past and saw 13 deer total with three being bucks but only one during legal light. shot a lone doe that hung around too long in the am with nothing following her. Got down for two hours when the wind really picked up and heard 3 trees fall within a half hour of each other. I start my rutcation on Friday with a half day and then I’m off till the 15th. Most of my hunting will be SEPA with a quick trip to MD. Goodluck to everyone over the next couple weeks and congrats to those who have tagged out.


----------



## nicko

I was here all of five minutes standing at the car eating a sandwich and watched two buck creep across the pipeline 100 yards for me through a drainage. Got dressed and grabbed my stand and sticks to hang in that spot. 

I was in the middle of hanging my stand standing on the fourth stick and ready to strap the stand of the tree… Start to hear leaves crunching and out of the drainage that I saw the two other bucks comes a solid 2.5 year old 8 point.....20 yards… I was Hanging on the tree holding on to the stand…5 more minutes .....never saw me even though the stand platform flipped down. 
Nice deer but not sure I would’ve flung one at him so early into the trip. Good start.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I was here all of five minutes standing at the car eating a sandwich and watched two buck creep across the pipeline 100 yards for me through a drainage. Got dressed and grabbed my stand and sticks to hang in that spot.
> 
> I was in the middle of hanging my stand standing on the fourth stick and ready to strap the stand of the tree… Start to hear leaves crunching and out of the drainage that I saw the two other bucks comes a solid 2.5 year old 8 point.....20 yards… I was Hanging on the tree holding on to the stand…5 more minutes .....never saw me even though the stand platform flipped down.
> Nice deer but not sure I would’ve flung one at him so early into the trip. Good start.


I'm surprised he didn't decide to bed down. That's what usually happens to me in those situations. 😄


----------



## Mathias

Sitting a stand that’s usually very active this time of year.
Nothing but squirrels thus far 
Congrats on the doe yeti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Interesting perspectives on hunter numbers, thanks for feedback. The statements at times do seem contradictory. Sorta like many think we harvest enough bucks annually in PA, but we need more days to hunt. Eventually we will over harvest bucks if seasons keep extending. I watched THP crew come to PA and thought wow...they didn’t need more time or Sunday’s to get it done.


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> Interesting perspectives on hunter numbers, thanks for feedback. The statements at times do seem contradictory. Sorta like many think we harvest enough bucks annually in PA, but we need more days to hunt. Eventually we will over harvest bucks if seasons keep extending. I watched THP crew come to PA and thought wow...they didn’t need more time or Sunday’s to get it done.


I think it comes down to job demographics for sunday hunting. You have guys like me who have more vacation than I probably should and can fit in plenty of hunting during the year (only because my wife has less vaca than me). Prior to gaining my extra vacation I would of liked to hunt sundays because I was working a 9-5 and then would only have Saturday to hunt. It could be very limiting. This is the same for a lot of my friends who are teachers and hunt. They do not get any time off it seems and if they have family's the little time off they have is dedicated to them. When I listen to guys who want sundays its a lot of the 9-5 guys (weekend warriors) and I understand completely and wouldn't deny them that if we were to get all sundays. 

Now with Covid, you have guys who are out of work who are filling the void of time with hunting. Its more of an increase in hunter activity we are seeing vs hunter numbers. I don't think these are new hunters but more guys who are going out on week days because they don't have work. Hunting local public land around me, I have a few spots that I know are great hunting specially during the week because no one is out there. This year all these spots have had more stands hung in them or had guys walk in on me. Nothing wrong with that as they have a right to public too but there has been a significant increase in hunter activity if not hunter numbers.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Sitting a stand that’s usually very active this time of year.
> Nothing but squirrels thus far
> Congrats on the doe yeti.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mathias


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the doe yeti.

Got 5hrs in this morning and then had to go to work for a few hours round noon. 5 doe and 2 fawns seen between 5:28am till 9:35am, not a buck in sight. Wanted to hunt this afternoon but not getting home till 4:20pm kinda put the kibosh on that idea.
Just shy of 30hrs sat so far and have seen 32 deer between the 3 properties hunted, still only 1 buck seen...back on October 17th.


----------



## Billy H

Fourth buck inside 15 today. All small. This guy was a legal 6 . Sat most of the day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Rub it in Billy, you son a...


----------



## LetThemGrow

yetihunter1 said:


> I think it comes down to job demographics for sunday hunting. You have guys like me who have more vacation than I probably should and can fit in plenty of hunting during the year (only because my wife has less vaca than me). Prior to gaining my extra vacation I would of liked to hunt sundays because I was working a 9-5 and then would only have Saturday to hunt. It could be very limiting. This is the same for a lot of my friends who are teachers and hunt. They do not get any time off it seems and if they have family's the little time off they have is dedicated to them. When I listen to guys who want sundays its a lot of the 9-5 guys (weekend warriors) and I understand completely and wouldn't deny them that if we were to get all sundays.
> 
> Now with Covid, you have guys who are out of work who are filling the void of time with hunting. Its more of an increase in hunter activity we are seeing vs hunter numbers. I don't think these are new hunters but more guys who are going out on week days because they don't have work. Hunting local public land around me, I have a few spots that I know are great hunting specially during the week because no one is out there. This year all these spots have had more stands hung in them or had guys walk in on me. Nothing wrong with that as they have a right to public too but there has been a significant increase in hunter activity if not hunter numbers.


Makes sense...


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Seeing exploded deer parts all over the Northeast extension. A sure sign that the rut is getting cranked up


78 too...wicked 3 am,,,,I'm in a rig but not fun too hit..eyes omg engine brake gets them looking


----------



## Aspade17

Had 2 little bucks work a scrape at about 75 yards. Grunted at both of them. Had the one walk by at 5 yards the other stood at the base of the original tree I was going to go up. Never did smell me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Rub it in Billy, you son a...


Aj, I sure wish something a little better would come along. They are there.

Sorry for the double pic .


----------



## full moon64

Yeti,,congrats,,Billy H its your time for monster...Nicko...Be safe...buckle up your in first place👊


----------



## Billy H

Didnt see your post. Congrats Yeti,


----------



## Mathias

Saw 3 bucks this afternoon. Largest was respectable 7pt I grunted at about 125 yards. He came in to about 50yds and picked up the lone doe that sorely tempted me. Don’t think he’s a shooter....yet.
Fun sit.
Back at it tomorrow morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Saw 3 bucks this afternoon. Largest was respectable 7pt I grunted at about 125 yards. He came in to about 50yds and picked up the lone doe that sorely tempted me. Don’t think he’s a shooter....yet.
> Fun sit.
> Back at it tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck....Matt...


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I think it comes down to job demographics for sunday hunting. You have guys like me who have more vacation than I probably should and can fit in plenty of hunting during the year (only because my wife has less vaca than me). Prior to gaining my extra vacation I would of liked to hunt sundays because I was working a 9-5 and then would only have Saturday to hunt. It could be very limiting. This is the same for a lot of my friends who are teachers and hunt. They do not get any time off it seems and if they have family's the little time off they have is dedicated to them. When I listen to guys who want sundays its a lot of the 9-5 guys (weekend warriors) and I understand completely and wouldn't deny them that if we were to get all sundays.



This is it exactly.


----------



## nicko

I was able to take a video of the buck that snuck in on me while hanging the stand… linemans belt keeping me in the tree, one hand holding up the stand, other hand taking video with the phone. I tried loading up the video via YouTube but the quality got compressed too much to even make it shareable.

















































Looks to be a solid 2 1/2 year-old 100 inch or so deer.


----------



## 138104

Found this to be an interesting article on how to hunt the rut.









3 Reasons Hunters Fail During the Rut


The first two weeks of November are without a doubt the best days to be in the woods if your goal is to kill a mature buck. That’s Whitetail 101 stuff, but it’s still not a simple proposition. Just because daylight movement ramps up and bucks are throwing caution to the wind doesn’t mean killing...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## rugger2

Hi everyone. Wanted to share a picture from my hunt yesterday in 2D. I checked a camera that I hadn't pulled since August last week and had one picture of this buck from about a week and a half ago. I never really "target" deer but was hoping he might walk out. I passed on a small 8 early in the morning and was starting to regret doing so. Around 10 am, this guy busted out of a thicket with his nose to the ground, catching me a little off guard. I grabbed my bow as quickly and quietly as I could, but rushed my shot, hitting him a little high and a touch back. Not very happy with myself, I backed out for 2 hours. I went back in and found decent blood which lifted my mood a little bit. I tracked for about 200 yards and found him piled up. When I was gutting him I noticed that even though the shot was not ideal placement, I still luckily caught both lungs. I was super happy to recover him and will be getting him mounted. I'm not 100% sure how you count all the little stickers, but I'm calling it a 12 point!


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck rugger-congrats.


----------



## nicko

Set up just inside the tree line on a field edge. Pretty mild already and wind is swirling. I’ll stick it out here for now despite the wind and see what happens.


----------



## TauntoHawk

rugger2 said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to share a picture from my hunt yesterday in 2D. I checked a camera that I hadn't pulled since August last week and had one picture of this buck from about a week and a half ago. I never really "target" deer but was hoping he might walk out. I passed on a small 8 early in the morning and was starting to regret doing so. Around 10 am, this guy busted out of a thicket with his nose to the ground, catching me a little off guard. I grabbed my bow as quickly and quietly as I could, but rushed my shot, hitting him a little high and a touch back. Not very happy with myself, I backed out for 2 hours. I went back in and found decent blood which lifted my mood a little bit. I tracked for about 200 yards and found him piled up. When I was gutting him I noticed that even though the shot was not ideal placement, I still luckily caught both lungs. I was super happy to recover him and will be getting him mounted. I'm not 100% sure how you count all the little stickers, but I'm calling it a 12 point!


Awesome deer, that ol boy really carries the mass all the way out the beams doesn't he! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck...outsmarted an old timer!


----------



## noklok

Nice buck Rugger. Congrats


----------



## Mathias

Bumped 2 walking in. Otherwise quiet but for squirrels and Fox.
Fog rolled down creek, frost on ground walking in but warming up fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Pretty 2 1/2 year-old eight point just cruised across the top of the field but wanted nothing to do with any of my calls.


----------



## Mathias

At least you’re seeing deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Rugger. Congrats


----------



## nicko

Gone dead up here in Potter… Bumped one that was bedded when I was checking out a different area of the pipeline and came up on another one out in a food plot at 8:30 AM.… On the ground for a little recon. And just flushed my first grouse of the trip


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Gone dead up here in Potter… Bumped one that was bedded when I was checking out a different area of the pipeline and came up on another one out in a food plot at 8:30 AM.… On the ground for a little recon. And just flushed my first grouse of the trip


better to flush those in the daylight, puckers the butt a little less then flushing one in the dark! hahaha


----------



## andymick32

Just catching back up from Saturday, congrats to all that had success. Some really nice bucks taken. Wish I still had my buck tag as I haven't gotten my fill. Might try to bag a doe next week with the bow. I just can't stand sitting in an office during the rut.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Well I’m back from elk camp! Anyone wanna see some pics?? It’s not a bow kill though. Don’t wanna offend anyone. 
Hahaha!!


----------



## 138104

HNTRDAVE said:


> Well I’m back from elk camp! Anyone wanna see some pics?? It’s not a bow kill though. Don’t wanna offend anyone.
> Hahaha!!


Hell yeah!!! Post them up!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats rugger!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Filled my 2020 Pa elk tag on Monday afternoon. We finally caught up to this fella and his 2 buddys after hiking 11.4 miles. He is 8x8, 700 pounds. Unbelievable experience.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice goin Dave!


----------



## 138104

Wow, that is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

36 degrees this morn and was 65 by noon here. All my 'action' was done for the morning by about 7:40 but was seeing deer from 6:08 till then. 9 deer...a doe or 2 being pushed around by the biggest of the *4* *buck *I saw this morning, with no shot opportunity. Nice looking 8 or better, small 6pt, even smaller 4pt and an insanely big spike. Not alot of chasing but saw quite a few lip curls.

Be back out for the last 1 1/2 this afternoon but dressed quite a bit lighter...


----------



## dougell

Awesome experience Dave.


----------



## rugger2

12-Ringer said:


> Great buck...outsmarted an old timer!


A lot of luck, but I will take it! Right place, right time.


----------



## rugger2

TauntoHawk said:


> Awesome deer, that ol boy really carries the mass all the way out the beams doesn't he!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yup. Heavy rack. I'd like to know the age but I'm not that great at aging them.


----------



## vonfoust

rugger2 said:


> Yup. Heavy rack. I'd like to know the age but I'm not that great at aging them.


Send a tooth to deerage.com. $25


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Dave! My buddy sent me pics Monday night and I was patiently waiting for you to post your success. Hope Davy is having some luck.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Dave!! Once in a lifetime there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good buck Rugger! 

Awesome elk Dave!!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Davy! Amazing bull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats rugger and Dave... great buck and unbelievable elk. Hard to comprehend there are elk like this in PA.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Son didn’t have to work at neighbor so we slipped out after school to a blind on edge of field. Chased off 6 antlerless doing so...hope something comes back in this tropical weather.


----------



## Billy H

Awesome Pa Elk . Congrats Dave. Have you discussed with the wife just where your gonna display that brute.


----------



## rugger2

HNTRDAVE said:


> Filled my 2020 Pa elk tag on Monday afternoon. We finally caught up to this fella and his 2 buddys after hiking 11.4 miles. He is 8x8, 700 pounds. Unbelievable experience.
> View attachment 7301579
> View attachment 7301580
> View attachment 7301581
> View attachment 7301582
> View attachment 7301579


That is impressive. We have some huge elk in this state. How many years have you been doing the lottery?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Got a doe walking around with tail straight out and a 5pt following her like glue. Two fawns stopped in to say hi at 10 yards...


----------



## ezshot81

Awesome pa bull! Congrats


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12 deer seen for the day. Doe and her 2 fawns tonight...no would be suitor's this evening.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Billy H said:


> Awesome Pa Elk . Congrats Dave. Have you discussed with the wife just where your gonna display that brute.


Yes she’s on board with whatever. I’m leaning towards a pedestal mount , with some snow and oak saplings.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

rugger2 said:


> That is impressive. We have some huge elk in this state. How many years have you been doing the lottery?


This is my eighth year applying.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks guys! Still can’t believe it! Awesome experience.


----------



## nicko

Pretty slow day up here in unit 3A. Had an eight point pass through the field at 7:30 AM. Bumped a doe from a bed when doing some ground recon, saw a solo doe in a food plot at 8:30 AM. Nothing else the rest of the day. These warm unseasonable temps are shutting them down. Looks like the window of opportunity with these conditions is going to be the first 2 to 3 hours of the day.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Went in to a deep ridge today. All day sit, seen the first deer at 3 pm with 8 doe total by dark. Sort of opposite of what I was expecting. Still hunted the ridge Sat afternoon while it was wet and windy and seeing some good sign popping up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

2/3 of our Potter crew opted to pheasant hunt the morning, put up 5, brought home two...my youngest brother archery hunted all day and didn’t see a deer; he shifted stands mid-day. My cousin and his buddy saw a single doe in the evening.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I almost didn't go out this morning but turned out to be one of the better if not best morning(s) I've had all season. Tomorrow morning could suck ass though...you never know.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Do any of you guys hunt any properties where you have to cross a field to get to a treestand...and there is literally no other access or way to avoid it without potentially emptying the field in the process. 
If so, how have you handled it?




.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Any spots I hunt off a field that has to be walked, I go in after they left in the morning. It was strange for me at first not being on stand well before light, but all the good bucks I see are after that anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I had to dig all the early season cotton back out. Looks like for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rugger2

HNTRDAVE said:


> This is my eighth year applying.


That's awesome. I am on year 3 of doing archery and any sex.


----------



## rugger2

AjPUNISHER said:


> Do any of you guys hunt any properties where you have to cross a field to get to a treestand...and there is literally no other access or way to avoid it without potentially emptying the field in the process.
> If so, how have you handled it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have one stand that's in the corner of a CRP field next to hardwoods. I just walk in as close to the edge as possible to avoid walking directly through it. I dunno if that's helping anything, I've kicked deer up walking to that stand in the morning, it's tough to get to.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don’t hunt it in the morning and only edges .... within 50-75 yards of the fields at night....try to stay off the edge until I get a wind blowing out of the hardwoods....had LOTS of luck mid day in sets like that where a cruiser comes along the downwind edge, but close enough he can scan the field too...fo in during the am and can bugger it up pretty badly


----------



## Mathias

I’m over morning hunts this time of year. Nothing moves in my areas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Just had a yearling doe wander down the hill across the creek into the thick stuff with me. Boy does she stink. Can only hope a buck picks up on her.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck Bill, hope she brings a good one past you!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Just had a yearling doe wander down the hill across the creek into the thick stuff with me. Boy does she stink. Can only hope a buck picks up on her.


Best decoy possible! Hope she sticks around and draws a big one in.


----------



## ezshot81

Saw 8 before shooting light. 1 small buck looked like a fork but hard to tell. He was grunting up a storm. Since then it has been still.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing from the Potter crew so far today and the view from my office is nerve racking, but hopefully next week at this time, I'll be rolling into the farm in KS.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Just had a yearling doe wander down the hill across the creek into the thick stuff with me. Boy does she stink. Can only hope a buck picks up on her.


Here he comes Billy









Seriously, good luck!


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Nothing from the Potter crew so far today and the view from my office is nerve racking, but hopefully next week at this time, I'll be rolling into the farm in KS.


And hopefully I’ll be rolling into Tennessee, got shorts and sun block all packed up!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Here he comes Billy
> View attachment 7302065
> 
> 
> Seriously, good luck!


PA 11-point....I remember days when they were a trophy


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Here he comes Billy
> View attachment 7302065
> 
> 
> Seriously, good luck!


 🤣🤣 Not far from the truth with what I been seeing.


----------



## Shootinxs

Well here is the sad update. I went back after lunch Wednesday to continue to look for the buck I hit wednesday morning. Went back to where we lost the blood trail. I was able to find a few more spots of blood before losing the trail again. I started doing a grid search from there for the next 3.5 hours with no luck. There is a decent sized river/stream (Probably about 40-50 yds wide on average but not deep) that borders the property I hunt. The blood trail ran parallel to the river for most of the way before heading slightly away from it when I lost it. I searched particularly around the small feeder creek about 200 yds further ahead of where I lost the trail thinking he would head for water as it seemed I may have clipped his liver. My biggest fear and also thought is that after the blood trail was lost he made his way down to the river and crossed. If that happened the chances of finding him become virtually zero. I finally gave up Wednesday. I was originally planning to hunt yesterday afternoon and had off from work so I bagged that and went back and spent the afternoon (about 4 more hours) looking some more with no luck. I think I have to officially throw in the towel. As I said this is the first time I've hit a deer and not recovered it. It's a terrible feeling. I didn't think it would affect me as much as it has. My wife and daughters have even commented on my mood. I don't even feel that great about going out and hunting some more knowing I may have already killed a buck. Can anyone give me something...I don't know a similar story or something to make me feel better about the whole situation? I was planning to hunt this afternoon and tomorrow morning but have mixed feelings. Did I give up the search to soon? Did I do enough? Did I put in enough effort to be respectful to the animal?


----------



## vonfoust

Shootinxs said:


> Well here is the sad update. I went back after lunch Wednesday to continue to look for the buck I hit wednesday morning. Went back to where we lost the blood trail. I was able to find a few more spots of blood before losing the trail again. I started doing a grid search from there for the next 3.5 hours with no luck. There is a decent sized river/stream (Probably about 40-50 yds wide on average but not deep) that borders the property I hunt. The blood trail ran parallel to the river for most of the way before heading slightly away from it when I lost it. I searched particularly around the small feeder creek about 200 yds further ahead of where I lost the trail thinking he would head for water as it seemed I may have clipped his liver. My biggest fear and also thought is that after the blood trail was lost he made his way down to the river and crossed. If that happened the chances of finding him become virtually zero. I finally gave up Wednesday. I was originally planning to hunt yesterday afternoon and had off from work so I bagged that and went back and spent the afternoon (about 4 more hours) looking some more with no luck. I think I have to officially throw in the towel. As I said this is the first time I've hit a deer and not recovered it. It's a terrible feeling. I didn't think it would affect me as much as it has. My wife and daughters have even commented on my mood. I don't even feel that great about going out and hunting some more knowing I may have already killed a buck. Can anyone give me something...I don't know a similar story or something to make me feel better about the whole situation? I was planning to hunt this afternoon and tomorrow morning but have mixed feelings. Did I give up the search to soon? Did I do enough? Did I put in enough effort to be respectful to the animal?


It's unfortunate reality, you are lucky to have gone this far without it hapenning. You do as much as you can and then gotta move on. I generally recognize it as nature, it won't be wasted. A wise man once said "Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms."


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> Here he comes Billy
> 
> Seriously, good luck!


Saw three deer last evening. All of them spikes of varying sizes. I already got my buck, was hoping they would push a doe past me.


----------



## dougell

I have a hard and fast rule that I never deviate from.If I don't see exactly where the arrow hit and I don't see or hear the deer crash,I don't even check my arrow.I back out in the opposite direction and come back in the morning.I've watched liver shot deer go 40 yards,lay down and die within minutes and I've jumped them after 4 or 5 hours.I've been on hundreds of blood trails from marginal hits and about 50% of the gut shot deer we recovered the next morning were still alive to some degree.If the deer wasn't pushed at all,most are found within 75 yards of where the deer was last seen.If they get bumped once,the chance of recovering the deer is usable shape decreases exponentially.I gut shot a buck on the last afternoon last year.I saw the arrow hit and I watched the deer run about 40 yards,stand there for about 5 minutes and walk into some thick stuff very slowly.I was positive He's be right there in the morning so I climbed down,made a big circle and left.The next morning my son and I went in around 10:00am,18 hoyrs after the shot.We found my arrow and surprisely a decent blood trail.We tracked that deer and never found a bed until about 1/2 mile later.The blood on the trail was dry but the blood in the bed was still wet.I have zero doubt we jumped that deer 18 hours after the shot.We left and came back around 2:30.There was no blood so we grid searched everything we could think of and came up empty.My son had to leave so I made one last ditch effort to check an area I had no confidence that he was in.I went around about another 1/2 mile and started to search back to where he was bedding.As soon as I started,there he laid and he wasn't even stiff yet.That was the first time I've ever seen a gut shot deer do that but I'm about 90% sure he was avoiding coyotes.White hair most likely indicate a very low gut shot and they can survive that.


----------



## Aspade17

Decent deer movement for me this morning. Right after daylight I saw 2 unknown deer on a trail roughly 100 yards away. 45 minutes later I saw a decent racked bucks walking that same trail in the opposite direction.
I let out a couple grunts and he stopped and turned on a dime headed straight for me. At 25 yards he tore up a small tree and then proceeded to walk behind me at 12 yards. Easily could have shot him but I have a target buck that I’m after. He was a decent 16” 8 point but not overly wide or tall so he got the pass. 
Not 5 minutes later another 8 joined him and I thought they were going to do some fighting but they circled each other then walked opposite directions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootinxs

dougell said:


> I have a hard and fast rule that I never deviate from.If I don't see exactly where the arrow hit and I don't see or hear the deer crash,I don't even check my arrow.I back out in the opposite direction and come back in the morning.I've watched liver shot deer go 40 yards,lay down and die within minutes and I've jumped them after 4 or 5 hours.I've been on hundreds of blood trails from marginal hits and about 50% of the gut shot deer we recovered the next morning were still alive to some degree.If the deer wasn't pushed at all,most are found within 75 yards of where the deer was last seen.If they get bumped once,the chance of recovering the deer is usable shape decreases exponentially.I gut shot a buck on the last afternoon last year.I saw the arrow hit and I watched the deer run about 40 yards,stand there for about 5 minutes and walk into some thick stuff very slowly.I was positive He's be right there in the morning so I climbed down,made a big circle and left.The next morning my son and I went in around 10:00am,18 hoyrs after the shot.We found my arrow and surprisely a decent blood trail.We tracked that deer and never found a bed until about 1/2 mile later.The blood on the trail was dry but the blood in the bed was still wet.I have zero doubt we jumped that deer 18 hours after the shot.We left and came back around 2:30.There was no blood so we grid searched everything we could think of and came up empty.My son had to leave so I made one last ditch effort to check an area I had no confidence that he was in.I went around about another 1/2 mile and started to search back to where he was bedding.As soon as I started,there he laid and he wasn't even stiff yet.That was the first time I've ever seen a gut shot deer do that but I'm about 90% sure he was avoiding coyotes.White hair most likely indicate a very low gut shot and they can survive that.


Thanks for taking the time to reply with that story. In hindsight I probably should have done things much differently. I guess I will have to chalk it up to a learning something the extremely hard way. The way the deer in your story reacted to the shot is almost identical to what this buck did....


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Nothing from the Potter crew so far today and the view from my office is nerve racking, but hopefully next week at this time, I'll be rolling into the farm in KS.


I can’t wait....


----------



## Mr. October

Good morning in 5D. I don't have a buck tag bug hunted with my buddy who still did. (Notice past tense.) I saw a nice 7 point fairly early and then got a text from him that his buck tag was filled. He killed the big 6 point that I missed last week before I killed a 5 point. A few minutes later, I heard movement behind me and spotted a 6 point that could have been the twin to the big 6 my buddy just killed. This buck was cruising and past me within 15 yards. I grunted at him and he stopped. I would have plenty of time to shoot him had I had a tag. 

While we were taking his buck to the butcher, we had a nice 8 chase a doe across the road in front of us. Then on my way home I saw a nice buck bird-dogging a doe in a field between Route 113 and the Turnpike entrance.


----------



## dougell

Shootinxs said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply with that story. In hindsight I probably should have done things much differently. I guess I will have to chalk it up to a learning something the extremely hard way. The way the deer in your story reacted to the shot is almost identical to what this buck did....


Everyone makes a bad shot and I've made my share over the years.It's what you do after the shot that matters.If a deer is not alert when you shoot them,they usually can't process what happened.They'll run a short distance and try to figure out what just bit them.If they can't figure it out,they'll usually just find a secure spot and just lay down.Usually that's it unless someone or some thing bumps them.All it takes is for them to see you going to check your arrow and maybe looking for blood.That confirms their fear and they're gone,often times for good.I can't remember the last time I hit a deer in both lungs that I didn't see or hear it crash.In fact,I don't think it's ever happened.If I don't see or hear them crash,I automatically assume it's not a good shot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shootinxs said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply with that story. In hindsight I probably should have done things much differently. I guess I will have to chalk it up to a learning something the extremely hard way. The way the deer in your story reacted to the shot is almost identical to what this buck did....


....and it is HARD for most to do...the waiting....you start replaying everything, second guessing, but moreover I think looking for justification to "go now"....you know..."I know clipped the back of the lungs", "the arrow angled into the boiler", "six inches in plenty of penetration (keep it clean), "I'll just check my arrow", "I'll only go to the rise and look down below".....you know, anything that gets you going after it, usually long before you should.

It's also really difficult for many to actually see the shot placement, even those with a ton of experience. There is a lot going on at the moment of truth; add in any sort of buck-fever and your senses/focus can easily be all over the place. I've tracked deer where the hunter swore the hit was "perfect" only to find a deer shot in the rear (thankfully cut the femoral artery was cut), in the neck, in the guts, you name it.

I've seen mortally hit deer travel in ways no one would ever suspect and gut shot deer, left unpressured bed down and die within 100 yards of where they were hit. Of course shot placement is the key, but pressure afterwards is often a significant contributing factor in the successful recovery rate.

I agree with Doug in so much that if you are unsure, patience is prudent. If it's dead, its dead, if its not..well you could drive to a place where it becomes unrecoverable. I know we all have concerns unique to our circumstance, temperatures, weather, predators, boundaries, etc...and I will press it myself if I am certain any of those conditions would negatively impact my chances. A few may recall a couple of years back in KS, when my Pop hit a buck that we had to let lie overnight. With the yote population on that farm we were certain we'd be on an antler recover in the am...not so, the deer was found in-tact. Just goes to show we always don't know what we think we do.

Sorry for your troubles and frustration, it happens. If you want to feel like you've truly left no stone unturned, see if you can get a dog. With these temps and conditions any dog worth its salt would be on it quickly if it were dead. Not sure where you're located, if its close to Delco hit me with a PM. I've got two shorthairs who enjoy searching.


----------



## nicko

Crazy morning in Potter... Six different bucks… One was coming right underneath my stand and at 15 yards he looked up, skylined me in the stand, and took off… Started to hear bucks fighting in the timber across the pipeline… They made so much noise I thought a quad was driving through the woods… they fought on and off a few times and the last fight turned into a chase with them tearing through the woods behind me… One of the bucks must’ve had a hot doe pinned down and was fighting off other bucks… I’m guessing the doe got up and ran and took all the bucks with her as that spot got quiet afterwards…Never got a good look at any of them but heard a lot of grunting going on as they were pushing and shoving.....Midday now in 67°… Too damn hot so came back to the room for a nap, change clothes, and head back out back out.

also got busted by a couple in the dark as I was climbing into the stand… Not sure if it was my red light or the wind shifted enough but they were in the timber behind me less than 100 yards away. I think there’s still enough activity and sign in that general area that I can go back in on it again tomorrow and it can still be affective. But I think this afternoon I might hang my stand in sticks about 50 yards inside of the wood line as that’s where I saw some deer passing through this morning. That may be my morning sit tomorrow and I’d rather have it set up and out of the way then having to fumble around with it in the dark if deer may be close by.

I think I might take my rack pack ( ie - rattling antlers) and throw them in the trash. The buck I saw cruising the field yesterday morning… I grunted at him, he stopped and kept going… I hit the can call, he stopped and kept going… I hit the rattling antlers… He ran off. Today, I did a light rattling sequence this morning and heard a deer moving in the timber behind me but going away… Look to see a pretty good buck come out of the pipeline and run away.

I’m done with these damn things.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Recap of my day yesterday. Forgot to post this it is now in reference to Nov 3rd

For the morning I wanted to hunt a narrow pinch low on the mountain in some doe bedding. I had put a stand there 3 years ago and not hunted it but my father had a made a slight adjustment moving it 50yds or so, that's ok we have onX and our stands have the reflective life lines on them so finding it in the dark should be easy. Wrong, he never moved the onX pin and the stand did not have a reflective rope on it and his txt directions indicated it was on the right side of the thicket but was based on being in the stand not as you approach which puts it firmly on the left side of a large patch of barberry. Needless to say I had to wait until light to find the stand and my floundering in the dark caused me to bump 2 deer that I should have been on stand for. By trail cam pictures just up the trail at least 1 of which was a 2yr old 8pt.

Got on stand after first light really thought about ditching the spot altogether but I wasn't on stand 5min before a 5pt cruised by, soon a 7pt took the same trail nose to the ground, about 20min later a basket 8pt I'm very familiar with came from the opposite direction and fed in the barberry for 70min. At 930 I got down to grab some camera cards and saw 2 more bucks while doing that.

I clocked in some work hours during the heat of the day and got back out at 3:45, I had started getting pics again of the 9pt my father missed on opening day and pieced together that he always entered the field from the same direction and seem to only show on south wind days which is what I had Thursday. I situated in a stand to capitalize if the movement repeated itself and settled in to a warm afternoon of no movement. At 4:50 and did a series of grunts in all directions and immediately notice a buck had appeared or stood up out in the overgrown field. He stood there only long enough to get my binoculars up before he started running across the field at me. He covered 190yds by the time I got my bow in hand and clipped my release on. Entered the field at 35yds face on, a few much needed breaths and he turned broadside and began to walk. I buried my pin behind the shoulder when he brought the front leg forward and watch the nock zip through the mark and got to see the best scene in the whitetail woods, where a buck runs off pumping lung blood gets wobbly and tip over in sight.

Thursday I logged some additional work hours and scouted for my father who is hunting next week. Found 2 more shooters on cam using a scrape line and have a stand set up for him. I also wanted to see if I could find where my buck was bedding since he seemed to come from the same direction when he showed. I covered the entire length of the north facing ridge I thought he was coming from, I found some beds and sign on the point but nothing seemed like it was his. I dropped into the field and went to the spot I saw him standing for the first time the night before and not 10yds away I found a pocket of 3 cedar trees and some dense bushes formed a car sized lair with 3 large worn beds inside exit trails had licking branches and rubs within 15yds. I feel pretty comfortable saying it's where he was laying and stood up when he heard me grunt on that warm evening and thought he was missing a party he should have been in charge of. 

Last night I came to the NY property to keep the hunt going and so far it has been one of the best rut days I can remember. I have seen a coyote, Bobcat, 4 does, a big non typical that looks like a mule deer trailing a doe, and 3 other bucks that were part of a chase frenzy complete with grunts, roars, wheezing, and general pandemonium . One of which was at least 130in other were average smaller framed deer and its only noon. Nothing has been in range but I seem to be close to the action. 

Currently toastier than a pop tart in a microwave while sitting in the direct sun though. Woof this is september right?























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Nothing wrong with that buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sweet, congrats


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Taunto!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Taunto!

Seems like a few hunters are still having some luck in this heat wave. Right place, right time.
Bad news is...it looks like the mornings are going to get warmer and this heat is going to stick around into next week...then rain before it "maybe" cools the temp back down a bit.
Sure would be nice to see a cold front for the last week.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Taunto.... nice buck!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I think I might take my rack pack ( ie - rattling antlers) and throw them in the trash. The buck I saw cruising the field yesterday morning… I grunted at him, he stopped and kept going… I hit the can call, he stopped and kept going… I hit the rattling antlers… He ran off. Today, I did a light rattling sequence this morning and heard a deer moving in the timber behind me but going away… Look to see a pretty good buck come out of the pipeline and run away.
> 
> I’m done with these damn things.


I've had success off and on with rattling in general using everything from real antlers to the little plastic boxes with a flapper that Lohman used to make. I think if the time is perfect for rattling it works great. If not, best case it doesn't do anything. Worst case, it scares things away. Over the years I've learned my best strategy is to sit and be quiet. I have grunted MANY deer in especially using my True Talker grunt tube. Typically, I don't grunt unless it's clear the buck isn't coming my way. Then I'm conservative. I always get a kick out of watching the hunting shows when they are snort wheezing every 5 minutes. I've hunted for 40 some years at this point and to date I have heard exactly 1 snort wheeze. It was from a big, dominant buck who had a hot doe pinned. A big 8 point was coming in to check her out and the beast snort wheezed. That 8 point turned tail and got out there. So for those doing a snort wheeze you'd better be sure the buck your trying to attract is _the_ boss or else he's probably gone. 

Funny story on the Lohman rattle box. When they first came out (late 80s maybe?) a friend of a friend bought one. By looking at it he didn't trust it so waited until almost noon one day to try it out thinking there was nothing around to scare. He clanged it around a bit and, feeling sheepish, sat down and was looking inside of it. Crunch, crunch, crunch. Here came a buck! It surprised him and he wound up dropping his arrow out of the tree when he picked his bow up. He told my buddy Paul about the experience and Paul bought one of them. The next morning Paul was hunting about 100 yards from me and fired up the rattle box about 9:00a.m. From my perspective it sounded really good. From Paul's perspective it sounded like a plastic toy. 15 seconds later a nice 9 point came like it was on a string headed right toward Paul. I waited to hear the shot. Nothing. The buck came running back by obviously spooked. Paul said he was sitting down messing around with the box and thinkin of throwing it away when he looked down and saw the deer. Never even got to pick his bow up. So I bought one. The next day I gave it a try. It sounded NOTHING like antlers in your hands. Clack, clack, clackity, clack. Plastic noise. But I'd learned lessons from my compadres and put the box down and picked up my bow. Good thing too 'cause here came a decent buck that I wound up killing. I drove a 145 grain Bear razorhead down through a lung and his heart. That box did not sound like real antlers, but when the time was right it was close enough.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Nate.

Currently in stand feeling like that pop tart [emoji274]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Taunto👍


----------



## Mathias

He’s alive!
Watched a small group of antlerless moving along a block of evergreens 150 yards off. Last in line was my buck, gives me renewed hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Shootinxs*, last year was my 27th year hunting and lost my first buck. I was absolutely miserable about it and felt as you do now. It's happened to most of us and will likely happen at some point to those few that haven't lost one yet. Nothing ever goes to waste is very true but isn't much of a consolation. I'm more at ease with myself about it now ,so to speak, but it still bothers me and probably always will.

Most of you guys will remember this but since we have some newer contributors this season I'll recount it again.

I shot him on Nov 13th at 7:10am on a 17° morning. 16yd shot slightly quartering to me. I saw the arrow hit and knew the shot was extremely bad. Nothing but a gut/intestinal hit and low...about 3"s above the white of the belly line... with a scant couple a belly hairs cut off as it exited the far side. He ran past a trail cam which later confirmed my thoughts about where I hit...and stopped about 100yds out. He looked back towards the scene of the crime and kept going out of sight at a trot.
I saw my blood covered arrow from my perch, waited almost a full hour before quietly getting down, got my arrow and backed out. I made plans to wait till the following morning to even start trailing before I left the woods. First time I ever made such a poor shot, not seeing or hearing the deer fall like every other before him had, and thought it better to not push him and make it worse. The next morning, about a full 24hrs later I started trailing him, low 30's over night. Decent blood at best...but got very poor to near nothing closing in on the 150yd mark. There was a spot about another 50 to 75yds ahead where deer often bed and he had headed that way. Thought for sure I was going to find him there dead in his bed. Blood picked back up right before entering it. 2 doe got up and departed but no buck. I soon found a bed with frozen blood in it, for whatever reason he had gotten back up...

I searched for a long time, but he was clotted up or was more likely plugging the wound with intestine and I had no idea which direction he went for certain. I followed trails, scuffs and anything I could find eventually searching in every direction up to about 1 1/2 to 2 miles out. Grid searched, used a topo map, checked most of a nearby creek but found nothing. I searched from November through December and then again starting in February into May. During which I got a tip about where a dead buck was seen. Turned out not be him either. I had pretty much resigned myself to thinking he went further then I searched, went in the river, someone else found him or he even somehow survived.

Then, in the beginning of June, I was doing a little fishing and ended up near the mouth of that same creek where it flowed into the river. That creek was several feet lower at that time then it was during most of my searching and I was about to get a very unexpected surprise. There was a large snag of debris that I couldn't get near at that time, I looked into it the best I could from both sides of the creek back when I was looking but never saw anything in there. All told he had went about 400 to 450yds...the last 200-250 of it from the only bed I found to the creek. I also walked past him in there no less then half a dozen other times and probably more like a dozen or more times while searching much further away then he actually was. Maybe a dog would have led to where he went in, who knows? How he ended up in there is a mystery, drowned and hung up, swam in and died...but I think he was likely dead that next morning but I unfortunately missed seeing him. 

Certainly wasn't the "recovery" I was looking for but got a form of closure to the nagging mystery.


----------



## Viper69

Great morning hunt today. Saw 7 buck. Lots of chasing which surprised me with the warm weather but I guess that didn't stop them. A couple were decent but not the one I'm after so no arrows flew. Hopefully that spot is that good tomorrow morning as well. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good buck Taunto!


----------



## full moon64

*TauntoHawk*
·
nice,,,buck,,,My onXhunt has been so far off..good thing I know the woods so well in the dark...That will be OFF MY PHONE when app is up..


----------



## nicko

A good day today… Much better than yesterday. Didn’t seem nearly as humid even though it did get equally as warm. Two deer at one pipeline food plot and two deer at another pipeline on the end of the day. About a 15 deer day at least six bucks that I could identify.


----------



## nicko

Night night deer. See you tomorrow bright n’ early.


----------



## rogersb

Saw my biggest buck ever on the hoof this AM at 8:00. He came in from an odd area and walked out a path I had no shot. I grunted a couple times trying to bring him back but he was just walking away. Had a couple doe run out of a bedding area in the PM and got ready for a buck but nothing followed. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Found this to be an interesting article on how to hunt the rut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Reasons Hunters Fail During the Rut
> 
> 
> The first two weeks of November are without a doubt the best days to be in the woods if your goal is to kill a mature buck. That’s Whitetail 101 stuff, but it’s still not a simple proposition. Just because daylight movement ramps up and bucks are throwing caution to the wind doesn’t mean killing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com


I am as guilty as any of hunting a wide open area where I can see a distance. Case in point, this morning I was set up right on the edge of the pipeline. Saw a lot of deer and had a great morning but at the end of the day after seeing a total of 15 deer, only one was actually within Bow range. Made a switch for tomorrow and set a stand about 70 to 80 yards back into the timber… hoping it pays dividends.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Night night deer. See you tomorrow bright n’ early.
> 
> View attachment 7302295


Sweet pic!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Sweet pic!


God’s country.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is something special about Potter!!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> There is something special about Potter!!


Big woods mystique.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah Nick that’s a pretty shot!

well with no further ado, *I BLEW IT.*

Hour or so after I first saw him, there he was walking in at about 45 yards. Right on the trail that passes 18 yards in front of me, I’m pumped.
He turned and walked to his right now coming behind me, the wind, gentle as it was, is in my face, not good. I drew back when he was 7 yards away behind a tree, and he froze. I see him licking his nose, scenting me.
He spun and trotted 20-25 yards and stopped, quartering away.
I let fly, Arrow embedded 3/4 the way in, a bit high but looked solid. He walked off slowly, trail tucked. Stopped then continued to about 55 yards, stood for a bit then bolted off, back across the creek.
I figured dead deer!
I went to my truck, changed and returned to my stand, could find no blood, which surprised me as I saw the bloody spot on his side.
I glassed the hillside, no buck.
I secured permission from the neighbors to search their land.
Still no deer.
‘I’m both amazed and sickened. A multi year endeavor and I blew it....
Shot with a Trypan, the doe the other day went barely 30 yards with one, my first use of them.
Heading back at sunup.....


----------



## nicko

On a sidenote, I have finally lightened my hunting load and felt carrying weight with my pack this season. I have left the Badlands superday pack at home and have been using the Alps big bear lumbar pack instead. I carry a little less stuff then I would carry with the badlands pack but the Alps pack in general just weighs less than the badlands. I have been wearing my harness on the walk in versus keeping it in my pack but the lumbar pack is working out nicely, even with carrying food and drink. The only thing I wish it had was some outside straps to lash a jacket or coat to.


----------



## nicko

Keep at it Matt… With that type of penetration and that head, hopefully he did not go far.

I think we can all identify with the part where you described seeing him downwind of you and licking his nose. When you see that, you feel like your hunt is on borrowed time and it could evaporate in a second. Fingers crossed for hero pics tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where are you close enough for some help from Delco? Glad to give you a hand


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for the offer, I just hope I didn’t push him. But absent of a lot of does there was nothing.


----------



## nicko

How about bringing in a tracking dog?


----------



## Billy H

You’ll find him Matt!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

As you said, hit was a tad high but could account for the lack of blood. I'd lean towards thinking at least 1 lung was hit and the arrow lodged in the off shoulder. Dead deer, just gotta find him.

Sleepless night ahead for you I'm sure but don't beat yourself up over it too much just yet. Hoping to see a successful recovery update tomorrow and wish you all the best in finding him.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Yeah Nick that’s a pretty shot!
> 
> well with no further ado, *I BLEW IT.*
> 
> Hour or so after I first saw him, there he was walking in at about 45 yards. Right on the trail that passes 18 yards in front of me, I’m pumped.
> He turned and walked to his right now coming behind me, the wind, gentle as it was, is in my face, not good. I drew back when he was 7 yards away behind a tree, and he froze. I see him licking his nose, scenting me.
> He spun and trotted 20-25 yards and stopped, quartering away.
> I let fly, Arrow embedded 3/4 the way in, a bit high but looked solid. He walked off slowly, trail tucked. Stopped then continued to about 55 yards, stood for a bit then bolted off, back across the creek.
> I figured dead deer!
> I went to my truck, changed and returned to my stand, could find no blood, which surprised me as I saw the bloody spot on his side.
> I glassed the hillside, no buck.
> I secured permission from the neighbors to search their land.
> Still no deer.
> ‘I’m both amazed and sickened. A multi year endeavor and I blew it....
> Shot with a Trypan, the doe the other day went barely 30 yards with one, my first use of them.
> Heading back at sunup.....


With the arrow still stuck in, no 2nd hole, and high hit...blood will be limited. However with the reaction you describe, and amt of penetration...sounds like a dead deer. Look for blood on saplings, trees, and high underbrush since high hit....may take awhile for it to hit ground. That arrow will break off at some pt most likely, and could help that hole with blood, and I am sure the head is ripping inside til it breaks off. Again, 3/4 of an arrow for penetration is a lot.....best of luck in the morning Matt and stay after it for awhile looking for kicked up leaves and anything. Hope you find him!!


----------



## nicko

Let’s see if there’s some magic in the date of November 7. Good luck everybody.


----------



## nicko

5-6 doe so far and zero bucks in tow. 
Beautiful morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck this morning Matt! Hope he’s laying just around the bend


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck Matt. Hope you find him this morning. 

I haven’t posted since my trip up state last weekend. Unfortunately I kind of know the feeling all too well. On Friday, October 30th I also blew a chance at a really solid public land buck in 3b. I found an area tore up with buck sign scrapes/rubs everywhere between a clearcut and an overgrown field. At 4:30 this buck came cruising through nose to the ground. It all happened in a hurry and at 32 yards I let an arrow fly. At the shot it looked a a touch high and maybe a touch forward but I thought dead deer. Especially as the deer was below me at a fairly steep angle. When the buck turned to run I was sickened as I really was lacking penetration. By my best guess I got around a foot in him with a rage hypodermic. 


At impact spot I found a little bit of blood/hair but wasn’t expecting much with the high angle and no pass through. Long story short with the melting snow it made tracking incredibly difficult. The next day I found someone with a tracking dog. The dog picked up blood quickly that I was having trouble finding in a hurry. We ended up following this buck around 600 yards. At times we were able to follow it easily walking and other times it was just drops. The blood never really was pumping out of him, it looked more like it was running down his belly. The track ended up taking us into the middle of this 8 year old clearcut, where the dog lost the track and we ran out of blood. I have no idea what happened as this buck never bedded and we never found the arrow. I would have imagined there was no way he was carrying it still in him through that clearcut. I’m still sick over the entire situation. I have killed a pile of deer and what happened baffles me. I would imagine shoulder but it didn’t make the distinct crack sound you would expect. I will say the dog worked wonders though. I threw a few cameras in the area, maybe I’ll get a picture of him but I’m not overly optimistic. 

I’ve been out locally once and saw 8 doe with zero signs of the rut. I have the kids this weekend at the cabin. Wild we are out in shorts this morning and last weekend there was snow on the ground. I’ll be back up here later in the week to hunt Thursday-Sunday. Hoping for a chance to redeem myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

Good luck Matt, hoping to check back tonight and see pictures of this brute.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck Matt.


----------



## nicko

Gone dead up here in 3A. Hoping for some late morning / noon movement.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hang in there Nick...it only takes a second....three buddies all knocked down good ones in the last two days between 11:30-2:30....funny anecdote...my one buddy was planning to get down at 10 and fell asleep...woke up at 11:15 and decided he was still getting down...as he was packing his gear, a doe with three buck in her tail passed by at 15 yards and smoked the last one... 118” 8-point...said he shot at 11:40am....his cousin hunting in 3A off of Fox Hill Road shot a bruiser 9-rough score 135” at 1:45PM yesterday...came streaking by in the tail of a doe


----------



## 12-Ringer

If they don’t care I’ll share pics..I just asked them


----------



## jason03

Anyone having much luck at last light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jason03 said:


> Anyone having much luck at last light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing does on food plots.....that’s about it.


----------



## nicko

Think I’ll be coming home from this trip next week with a tan.


----------



## Mathias

No luck this morning. Found blood with bubbles, not a lot but enough to know I hit at least one lung. Walked every bit of the properties I have access too. The one neighbor that I was introduced to yesterday (heavy posted property) was so 
amazed and appreciative that I sought permission, she volunteered her wheel barrow for the recovery effort.
At this point I can only hope that he survives. Wind is out of my sails, I don’t take self induced failures well. May be done hunting Pa for the year.
Good luck to those still out.
Dont let the high temps dissuade you.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear that Matt. It definitely does suck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Matt...that’s a bummer for sure. Look at the bright side...you connection with the neighbor was positive...who knows of that leads to something down the road


----------



## ezshot81

Tough break Matt. They are tough critters. Hopefully he survives and you get another crack at him. Anybody know where to pickup some camo spf 40?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just went out back and broke a sweat shooting my Centergy ... crazy


----------



## Billy H

Sorry no recovery Matt.


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> Tough break Matt. They are tough critters. Hopefully he survives and you get another crack at him. Anybody know where to pickup some camo spf 40?


For September, this great weather. For the end of the first week in November, brutal.

True in them being tough animals. My buddy put a bad hit on a doe up here 1 month ago. We were back a couple weeks later and I’m 99% sure I saw the doe he hit, wound high left front shoulder.....she was eating, walking fine, and would occasionally lick at the wound. Ran just fine as well.

Afternoon set is hung on one of the pipeline foodplots. Initially I said would hold off until Monday and Tuesday to take a doe if the opportunity presented but with these temps and daytime movement neatly non existent, I’d be ok ending the trip a few days early if I can put a tag on one.


----------



## Billy H

No complaint about the weather here. I sat most of the day yesterday and all day so far today. My son on the other side of 150 acre property and I have seen lots of rut activity all through the two days. Im in a tee shirt hunting at the present time 😀


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Thanks for the offer, I just hope I didn’t push him. But absent of a lot of does there was nothing.


sorry too hear,if I was closer I would have gave my hunt up too help u all day..Dave


----------



## Mathias

Quite frankly, I’d rather hunt in yesterday’s temps than snow/wind/frigid conditions.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Just went out back and broke a sweat shooting my Centergy ... crazy


That’s an Elite for ya...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Prime[emoji106]


----------



## nicko

Right now all movement up here is the first couple hours of the day and the last hour of the day… Set up on a pipeline food plot area which tends to be a roll of the dice because you never know where they’re going to pop out at the end of the day. About 4:30, a single doe popped out about 100 yards away and was feeding away for me. Figuring I had nothing to lose, I climbed down from the stand and put a stalk on her. Got to within about 50 yards to the point where I was pulling out my rangefinder to try to get a distance. Then to my left in the timber I hear crunching… Crap… Deer is coming right at me from the timber and I’m sitting like a naked jaybird in the middle of the pipeline. Switching my slider from 45 yards to 20 from 45 to 20.....hoping to be able to need the 20 yard setting. The one coming out of the timber came out directly to the left of me at 9o’clock....we locked eyes, she bounded off and her commotion took the other doe with her. It was low percentage but exciting nonetheless.

Going to head back in tomorrow to pull the stand and sticks down and fine-tune where I want to set up for Monday. Found a smoking fresh scrape at midday that had to of been cleared off today because it was completely free of leaves. It might be my set up point for Monday.


----------



## Charman03

It’s 55 degrees out right now, getting as low as 43 tonight. How long would wait to recover a deer?


----------



## Charman03

Nicko, when is quitting time up there? 5:30? Can’t say I would have gave up the last hour of prime time to stalk a doe out in a food plot. That scrape looks nice


----------



## buckinthetruck

does any body hunt pike county pa. del. forest. have you seen any rut action as of 11/7/2020.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sorry to hear that Matt. Thought for sure you were going to find him this morning. I still think he's dead but perhaps you bumped him last night.
I was very disgusted with myself last year as well...almost to the point of giving up, but still got back out there.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, when is quitting time up there? 5:30? Can’t say I would have gave up the last hour of prime time to stalk a doe out in a food plot. That scrape looks nice


I hear you but I have not seen a buck in the last hours of light for a couple days now. That said, 12 deer seen today, one in predawn darkness that I could not identify, the other 11 positively identified as does,… And not one buck seen trailing or chasing them.

We’ve been hunting this lease for 5+ years now and whenever deer are out feeding on the pipeline foodplots, they are always does. Never see a buck casually feeling amongst them or chasing them for that matter.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Fast and furios encounter with my sixth buck of the season at about 11:20 this morning...hot on the trail of 2 doe. His rack wasn't very impressive but he was a huge bodied mature buck for sure. Ran in behind the 2 doe at 30yds and stood slightly quartering away...but shielded by thick brush! One of the doe came out right by me and I thought here we go...but the other did not and he followed her back out of my life about as quick as he came into it.

Finished out the day with 3 more doe seen near sundown.

Scrapes or rubs? How about both. Don't know how far that went on for but I could see several more rubs beyond the first 2.


----------



## rogersb

Friday morning I watched a large buck head off the mountain down into a deep creek bottom. Last night on my walk out I lit up eyes coming out of that bottom and stopped to let the deer keep coming. It was another buck I would have shot. The heat must have them bedding low.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> We’ve been hunting this lease for 5+ years now and whenever deer are out feeding on the pipeline foodplots, they are always does. Never see a buck casually feeling amongst them or chasing them for that matter


 Like I've said many times I'm the last guy qualified to hand out any kind of advice and I'm not now, but I have to ask. With this knowledge why you continue to key on the food plots if its a buck you seek?


----------



## ezshot81

Saw first sign of the rut last night. A six came out of the Laurel behind me and traveled the edge about 60 yards to a doe. Chased several does around for about 5 minutes. Doe ended up walking about 40 yards from me. He for whatever reason stopped trailing her and walked 15 yards from me broadside, stopped and looked the other way. With activity just starting I let him walk. Good to at least see some movement finally. From 4c


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Like I've said many times I'm the last guy qualified to hand out any kind of advice and I'm not now, but I have to ask. With this knowledge why you continue to key on the food plots if its a buck you seek?


Buck is goal #1 right now but I’d be just as happy filling a doe tag too and the food plots are where the does are in the evenings. And what better decoy for a buck right now than live does. So even though we don’t see bucks typically feeding amongst the does, it is the rut and anything can happen. Plus, I just like seeing deer to and having a chance at one with antlers or without is a plus. 

Also, it’s a heck of a rush trying to put a stalk on any deer out in the open. Antlers or not, it’s a challenge.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> No luck this morning. Found blood with bubbles, not a lot but enough to know I hit at least one lung. Walked every bit of the properties I have access too. The one neighbor that I was introduced to yesterday (heavy posted property) was so
> amazed and appreciative that I sought permission, she volunteered her wheel barrow for the recovery effort.
> At this point I can only hope that he survives. Wind is out of my sails, I don’t take self induced failures well. May be done hunting Pa for the year.
> Good luck to those still out.
> Dont let the high temps dissuade you.


Sorry Matt. You know you gave it your best effort. I know personally I am at the point in my hunting life that when I draw blood in such fashion I consider my tag filled. Unlike the dude I met in an NJ Wawa yesterday. He had just finished unsuccessfully tracking the 5th buck he'd hit this YEAR. He laughed about accidentally shooting a big 8 pointer with his decocking bolt without a broadhead on it. "Probably broke a rib. Ha ha ha.".


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> No complaint about the weather here. I sat most of the day yesterday and all day so far today. My son on the other side of 150 acre property and I have seen lots of rut activity all through the two days. Im in a tee shirt hunting at the present time 😀


My only complaint about the weather is I'm upset we made the decision to pickle our RV for the season back in mid-October. It turns out November would have been a great month to be out camping.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for the replies guys. I know it happens. I’m hopeful my hit was high enough to allow him to survive. I’ll check my cameras when I return from Tennessee and see if he’s around.
Yep, that Wa-Wa guy sounds like a moron.
My one daughter is in the horse world with clients in NJ. I’d love to get on one of the farms there. She frequently describes the over abundant deer she she’s driving as “suicidal”, says they’re everywhere.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I know it happens. I’m hopeful my hit was high enough to allow him to survive. I’ll check my cameras when I return from Tennessee and see if he’s around.
> Yep, that Wa-Wa guy sounds like a moron.
> My one daughter is in the horse world with clients in NJ. I’d love to get on one of the farms there. She frequently describes the over abundant deer she she’s driving as “suicidal”, says they’re everywhere.


NJ has a ton of big bucks. You should see the giants posted on the NJ Bowhunter pages. Our particular are (where I grew up) used to but there isn't much active farming there any more. Not much antler growth. This year we got his with EHD courtesy of the hot fall weather. We had made it through the whole summer with an abundant deer herd. Now, there is almost nothing. I do have pics of a couple good bucks on trail cams. (First time I've used 'em this year.) But almost exclusively at night. Right now, all the movement there seems nocturnal. No rutting activity at all. I don't know if the stress of EHD delays or eliminates the rut but we certainly have seen no sign of it there.


----------



## Mathias

She spends a lot of time night driving there.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7302861


 Maybe its a little hotter than we think .


----------



## nicko

Hot damn! November 8. Should be a great day in the woods! Good luck everybo........ .... oh, that’s right. Never mind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Be a good say for you to explore the Pete Brooke an Dwight Creek areas...be warned you’ll think you died snd ended up in buck heaven. 

Do you use any mapping software...ONx, Huntstand or BaseMap? ONx is most up to date, BaseMap offers the best user features (in my humble opinion). You can turn on the topo layers so you can see those saddles before you get in there....

Is 7-acre planted?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone here get screwed with the Antler Insanity update? Can’t believe some moron would think the new update is valuable. It really was the absolute best stand marking, categorizing, and sharing service available. Many who follow my Eyes on the Prize KS threads have enjoyed screen shots from AI. Super accurate, easy to use, would sent gps coordinates with the touch of a button which is an incredible safety feature. Hey now there is a recording of bucks fighting??!

What a waste....I lost over 150 stand locations and 150 waypoints (shed antler locations, creek crossings, isolated apple trees, etc...) across three states PA, DE, KS....I can’t believe it


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Be a good say for you to explore the Pete Brooke an Dwight Creek areas...be warned you’ll think you died snd ended up in buck heaven.
> 
> Do you use any mapping software...ONx, Huntstand or BaseMap? ONx is most up to date, BaseMap offers the best user features (in my humble opinion). You can turn on the topo layers so you can see those saddles before you get in there....
> 
> Is 7-acre planted?


heading up there right now to do some scouting and pull my stand down from last night. The Dwight creek bottom area is on my list of areas to check out this morning. I saw a lot of good sign back there in the spring when I was fishing the creek.

No mapping systems for me, the most techy that I get in the woods is a ball compass I’ve got attached to my pack. Aside from that I will look at Google earth from time to time. The 7 acre field does not appear to be planted but it is always green with grass so it doesn’t look like anything special has been done with it.

kaytees Diner closed on Sundays?… Looks like it’s another sheets breakfast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They open 8-3 on Sundays


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone here get screwed with the Antler Insanity update? Can’t believe some moron would think the new update is valuable. It really was the absolute best stand marking, categorizing, and sharing service available. Many who follow my Eyes on the Prize KS threads have enjoyed screen shots from AI. Super accurate, easy to use, would sent gps coordinates with the touch of a button which is an incredible safety feature. Hey now there is a recording of bucks fighting??!
> 
> What a waste....I lost over 150 stand locations and 150 waypoints (shed antler locations, creek crossings, isolated apple trees, etc...) across three states PA, DE, KS....I can’t believe it


Joe,
I literally stumbled on this this morning. Just got back in town from Missouri, gearing up to scout and check cams for a number of hrs and pull my app up and all of my stuff is gone. Used to love that little app. Bummed now.....I also use Onyx, but AI was much simpler and easier in a pinch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Take a peek at BaseMap...


----------



## Mathias

Dwight Creek Road, I hunted grouse there in the past.


----------



## 12-Ringer

3-miles from my camp..part of lease Nick’s in now RYHC


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Sorry Matt. You know you gave it your best effort. I know personally I am at the point in my hunting life that when I draw blood in such fashion I consider my tag filled. Unlike the dude I met in an NJ Wawa yesterday. He had just finished unsuccessfully tracking the 5th buck he'd hit this YEAR. He laughed about accidentally shooting a big 8 pointer with his decocking bolt without a broadhead on it. "Probably broke a rib. Ha ha ha.".


That guy is NJ is an example of the kind of hunter that gives us all a bad wrap...disgusting! I would have liked to have given him a black eye if had been me but I probably wouldn't have actually done it.



nicko said:


> Hot damn! November 8. Should be a great day in the woods! Good luck everybo........ .... oh, that’s right. Never mind.


Beautiful weather for this time of year for sure and saves on the heating bill but it don't feel much like deer hunting weather. 66 in my part of 4E by noon today, forecasting a high of 75. This time last year on this date I was hunting in a high temp of 36° with a 10-15mph breeze. Next Sunday Nick....


----------



## nicko

Might be a little too early for this stuff and I haven’t used it in a number of years but picked up some doe estrus urine today to use tomorrow morning. I don’t plan to go nuts with it… We’ll see how it works out.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> That guy is NJ is an example of the kind of hunter that gives us all a bad wrap...disgusting! I would have liked to have given him a black eye if had been me but I probably wouldn't have actually done it.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful weather for this time of year for sure and saves on the heating bill but it don't feel much like deer hunting weather. 66 in my part of 4E by noon today, forecasting a high of 75. *This time last year on this date I was hunting in a high temp of 36° with a 10-15mph breeze. * Next Sunday Nick....


I was thinking this exact same thought yesterday. Walked into the field I hunted four days in a row during this week last year and it was covered with snow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Might be a little too early for this stuff and I haven’t used it in a number of years but picked up some doe estrus urine today to use tomorrow morning. I don’t plan to go nuts with it… We’ll see how it works out.


From the "Scrapes or rubs" thread. Thought about trying this yesterday and taking it where I will hunt this week...but forgot to bring a damn ziploc!


Unk Bond said:


> ========================
> 
> Hello
> I found more rubs to be made before day light.
> 
> Go to a different woods. Find a good buck scrape. Gather some of that scrape in a bag. Use rubber gloves.
> Bring it back to your hunting area . And add to one scrape near you.
> The buck will check that scrape regularly.
> 
> Later and stay safe.


I've always been leary of using estrous scent, afraid to push a doe away that may have brought in a buck was my reasoning. Not that I haven't tried a number of them over the years in the past. Many years back and don't recall what "brand" of estrous it was but I laid down a scent trail with it at one end of the woods and had a buck with 10-12" spikes follow that scent trail right to me like he was on a string. 

2015 I tried the evercalm and lowes buck butter, bedding type scents. First afternoon I sat and tried the buck butter, I put it (just took the lid off the container) on a log up off the ground, maybe 10-15feet from me. Had a hefty 5 pt come right at me and had to literally wave him off as he was getting awful close. Perfectly good deer trail about 20yds away and he acted like it wasn't even there. Don't know if he smelled that stuff or it was all just a coincidence.

Best luck I've had with bucks older then a year was with the hunter's specialties buc-n-rut sex scent wafers. Have had several bucks come into them over the years. Passed on a decent buck before quitting time several years back that walked out the same trail I came and went on. I walked out not too long after him and he stunk to high heaven...to my nose, nearly identical to those wafers.

2017, I tried the conquest scent stick...rutting buck testosterone scent. That year i smeared it on a log by a trailcam and a mature 10pt visited the log twice during daylight near the end of the regular archery season, at the same time 2 days in a row. I nearly had a shot on him the 3rd day but he had himself a doe by then, certainly didn't seem to be put off by that scent on the log though.

I haven't urinated in a scrape this year but haven't used any other urine scents other then my own since 2017. There seems to be proof the marketed stuff does work, at times atleast, but how many deer do you not see because they smelled it before ever getting near it??? Same could be said when a buck was taken while using a scent???

This season on Halloween my dad doctored a real scrape with the bio-logic addiction's estrous doe urine...from the rub stickz line. He ended up sitting too far away from that scrape but before dark a buck that was by his account a 2-3yr old shooter came out following behind some doe. The buck snorted several times after it seemed to get wind of that doctored scrape...but marched right over to it and worked the hell out the licking branch and flung dirt all over.

Never know till you try it Nick.


----------



## nicko

Thanks AJ. I am a little leery of trying it as well. I figure I’ve got nothing to lose just to have it on me. Not literally on me… Just in my pack ...ha ha!

maybe what I’ll try is just go with no scent first thing in the morning and by mid morning if nothing is going on, I’ll climb down and put a little bit out. It’s in a spray bottle so I can put out a limited amount as opposed to dipping an entire wick into the bottle which just seems like too much.


----------



## nicko

74° in Genesee on November 8. When I hunted this week last year, it was 20 to 30° and snow on the ground.

if you hear anybody say “enjoy this beautiful weather “please slap them for me.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> 74° in Genesee on November 8. When I hunted this week last year, it was 20 to 30° and snow on the ground.
> 
> if you hear anybody say “enjoy this beautiful weather “please slap them for me.


ok Nicko I'm on it🤚 I will


----------



## hrtlnd164

How to tell it is Sunday in Pa....just look out the window!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL


----------



## CHAMPJ77

There are multiple places in pa that have a healthy herd of deer and monitor them for doe that are in heat and bottle fresh estrus which they date and you can buy within a day of it being bottled. I use estrus from 2 different places in PA and have had great luck with both and have never had a doe be bothered even when walking the trail I laid or standing by the drag which I hang under my stand when am done making my trail in. I would not use any of the tinks or code blue or any other national brand which is widely marketed, many of them are not urine at all, they are a mixture of chemicals to imitate the smell of estrus. Good doe estrus will be refrigerated when you buy it and they will tell you to keep it refrigerated once you are home with it. This process has always worked well for me.

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## 12-Ringer

What two places do you use?


----------



## 138104

I am in a CWD area, so cannot use scent. In the past, the only scent that worked for me was James Valley.


----------



## Billy H

Better start slapping, I am enjoying every last single minute of this weather. My wood stacks haven't gone down one bit, took a nice comfortable ride on one of my motorcycles today and went and had a nice outdoor dinner with my wife tonight. Ill take that any November sunday in Pa. Not that above average temps is so unusual the last handful of years. 

Hrtlnd164 , Don't ya just hate that !


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Better start slapping, I am enjoying every last single minute of this weather. My wood stacks haven't gone down one bit, took a nice comfortable ride on one of my motorcycles today and went and had a nice outdoor dinner with my wife tonight. Ill take that any November sunday in Pa. Not that above average temps is so unusual the last handful of years.
> 
> Hrtlnd164 , Don't ya just hate that !


I stacked 2 tons of pellets yesterday. If this weather continues, I'll have bunch left over for next year!


----------



## CHAMPJ77

12-Ringer said:


> What two places do you use?


One is Fritz's they are in Landisburg. Honestly can't think of the other right now, i will see if I can find an old bottle somewhere. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Billy H

Uh


Perry24 said:


> I stacked 2 tons of pellets yesterday. If this weather continues, I'll have bunch left over for next year!


Perry I did the pellet thing for a few years. I never could get past the huge difference in pellet quality even of the same brand. The best I ever burned had a picture of a horse breathing fire on the bag. Forget the name.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Uh
> 
> Perry I did the pellet thing for a few years. I never could get past the huge difference in pellet quality even of the same brand. The best I ever burned had a picture of a horse breathing fire on the bag. Forget the name.


These are AWF white pine pellets. I've burned them for a few years now and the quality is excellent.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> These are AWF white pine pellets. I've burned them for a few years now and the quality is excellent.


 There is something to be said for the convenience of pellets. "White pine pellets" sounds like it'll put out some serious heat! Do they go faster than the hardwood stuff.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> There is something to be said for the convenience of pellets. "White pine pellets" sounds like it'll put out some serious heat! Do they go faster than the hardwood stuff.


They burn hot - 8,600 BTUs per pound! If they do burn quicker, I haven't noticed. My basement smells awesome though...lol!

I should put a few handfuls in with my hunting clothes.


----------



## Straw

I cooked my first venison shank today from my buck and I can tell you I will never waste one again. That was some of the best venison I have ever had


----------



## TauntoHawk

Warning if you don't want to read about anything outside of PA skip this overly long winded post. 

After taking my best buck to date in 3C on Wednesday I went to a new permission property/cabin in NY set in the finger lakes between Keuka and Seneca. Was there once in October but the near 80 degree temps resulted in 1 doe sighting and a few fawns from stand but the land looked to have amazing potential.

I think I had in my last post my first day was off to an incredible start. I saw a coyote, Bobcat, 6 does and 6 bucks. The bucks included a nontypical that resembles a mule deer with deep forked G2s and stickers around the eye guards pushing a doe, a giant 8 that was part of 3 buck chase frenzy, solid 10 at 150yd cruising at 2pm despite the heat, and at 4:40 I had 2 does behind me without company, the mature doe began testing the air and stomping around trying ruin my last light chances. I was only 12ft up and knew if she came around the tree she would almost for sure come unhinged and bust me. I opted for the "dead does don't blow" and was at full draw waiting when she hooked my tree and let a nocturnal disappear behind her shoulder, she took 3 bounds and fell over. At 5 a could hear a tree being thrashed so I grunted and got a reply, he stepped out in a field at 70yds when I grunted again, he squared up for a few minutes before circling into the pines to my right but by the time he had him finally commit and step out to a scrape at 20yds the light of the day had faded to deep gray. I came to full draw twice and just didn't like the level darkness that had set in, not 100% I let him walk. He appeared to be a short tined but wide 10pt but looked a bit thinner and smaller bodied in comparison to some of the more mature deer I had seen that day. 

I stayed on stand 45min to make sure he cleared out, grabbed my doe and got out clean waiting to gut her until I got to the cabin she dressed 111lbs.

Feeling good about my entry exit and still having a good wind I went back to the same tree for Saturday morning. About 7:45 I noticed a small doe feeding behind me and I caught movement of another deer, I quickly noticed that it was a good buck and not a mom fawn pair. He was shadowing her every movement and as they progressed through the dense cover I could see him stop to rub trees while she fed. He lunge stepped at her a few times but they both immediately settled back to their pattern of slowly drifting across through the thick cover. I knew he was gonna do whatever she did and hoped she would angle up to cut the corner between the two bedding areas i was sitting on. She read my mind and immediately angled behind me and around the tree through some shooting lanes. I was at full draw when he hit the first open settling my pin on his heart. My arrow zipped through him, he wheeled took 2 leaps stopped and stood, flicking his tail blood pouring out a few seconds before the stagger and crash. Before I even had time to settle my shaking legs 4 more young bucks came through flowing the does scent. I stayed on stand an hour sipping coffee, watching the deer move off, and just reflecting on the awesome experiences I was fortunate enough to have the last few days. 

Dressed 190lbs and came home loaded down and a day early to the family. 






































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Taunto!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome pic with cooler and racks...congrats!


----------



## John_pro

Dang Tauntohawk those are some gorgeous bucks! Congrats on a awesome 2020 season!

I spent today up in the Allegheny park in Ny trying to find some sign to hunt this coming weekend, if I saw half the action you did I would be ecstatic.

we covered 12 miles of the park today, luckily found some acorns and some decent saddles but no real bedding cover


----------



## nicko

Not many people get to come home from hunting trips with two solid racks in the car like that… Way to go Taunto!!! You’re having a great season.

looks like you need to upgrade to a bigger cooler… That red one appears to be overflowing.


----------



## Billy H

Awesome Taunto. Congrats on a very successful week of hunting. You've made your taxidermist very happy.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Warning if you don't want to read about anything outside of PA skip this overly long winded post.
> 
> After taking my best buck to date in 3C on Wednesday I went to a new permission property/cabin in NY set in the finger lakes between Keuka and Seneca. Was there once in October but the near 80 degree temps resulted in 1 doe sighting and a few fawns from stand but the land looked to have amazing potential.
> 
> I think I had in my last post my first day was off to an incredible start. I saw a coyote, Bobcat, 6 does and 6 bucks. The bucks included a nontypical that resembles a mule deer with deep forked G2s and stickers around the eye guards pushing a doe, a giant 8 that was part of 3 buck chase frenzy, solid 10 at 150yd cruising at 2pm despite the heat, and at 4:40 I had 2 does behind me without company, the mature doe began testing the air and stomping around trying ruin my last light chances. I was only 12ft up and knew if she came around the tree she would almost for sure come unhinged and bust me. I opted for the "dead does don't blow" and was at full draw waiting when she hooked my tree and let a nocturnal disappear behind her shoulder, she took 3 bounds and fell over. At 5 a could hear a tree being thrashed so I grunted and got a reply, he stepped out in a field at 70yds when I grunted again, he squared up for a few minutes before circling into the pines to my right but by the time he had him finally commit and step out to a scrape at 20yds the light of the day had faded to deep gray. I came to full draw twice and just didn't like the level darkness that had set in, not 100% I let him walk. He appeared to be a short tined but wide 10pt but looked a bit thinner and smaller bodied in comparison to some of the more mature deer I had seen that day.
> 
> I stayed on stand 45min to make sure he cleared out, grabbed my doe and got out clean waiting to gut her until I got to the cabin she dressed 111lbs.
> 
> Feeling good about my entry exit and still having a good wind I went back to the same tree for Saturday morning. About 7:45 I noticed a small doe feeding behind me and I caught movement of another deer, I quickly noticed that it was a good buck and not a mom fawn pair. He was shadowing her every movement and as they progressed through the dense cover I could see him stop to rub trees while she fed. He lunge stepped at her a few times but they both immediately settled back to their pattern of slowly drifting across through the thick cover. I knew he was gonna do whatever she did and hoped she would angle up to cut the corner between the two bedding areas i was sitting on. She read my mind and immediately angled behind me and around the tree through some shooting lanes. I was at full draw when he hit the first open settling my pin on his heart. My arrow zipped through him, he wheeled took 2 leaps stopped and stood, flicking his tail blood pouring out a few seconds before the stagger and crash. Before I even had time to settle my shaking legs 4 more young bucks came through flowing the does scent. I stayed on stand an hour sipping coffee, watching the deer move off, and just reflecting on the awesome experiences I was fortunate enough to have the last few days.
> 
> Dressed 190lbs and came home loaded down and a day early to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You are having a great season! Nice job. I wish I could get the NJ bucks to cooperate.


----------



## davydtune

Well we hunted hard we hunted long and put on a lot of miles and well I'm eating tag soup. Just had a hard time getting on a cow where I could shoot. The amount of small private lands in zone 8 really made it tough. We hunted all 6 days and could have taken several bulls, one being a stud 8x7 that gave me a 20 yard shot! I looked at him and said bang, lol! In all we saw 75ish elk but a lot of them were on that private ground and stuck close. We however had a great time and what an adventure! That is what it is all about for us so in many ways we where very successful 😁 Saw many whitetails as well including an almost perfect 150 ish inch 10 point. I did take my compound with me but I hunted with the muzzle loader the whole time and well had I had the bow that night that 10 gave me a 25 yard broadside shot and didn't even know I was there  I did think that I was going to pull it off Saturday night in the final few mins but it was just to dark when I pulled up and I just couldn't tell exactly where I would be aiming so.............. Was one heck of a ride though and well I'm beat, lol! I'll post some pics and stuff later


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like a great trip


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, you’re crushing it this year, big congrats!
Hard work and dedication prevail.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like a great trip


Something that we will always remember for sure! That 8x7 was something to behold! So majestic! He come up out of a bottom about 200 yards from and when he crested the top and stopped he looked like the Hartford Stag, lol! The amazing thing was how fast he covered that 200 yards I mean like in a couple seconds. I tried to get my phone out and video but it just happened so fast! If I had a bull tag though........😚 Boy did he stink too, could easily smell him.


----------



## davydtune

The hardest hunt I've ever done. I'm both physically and emotionally drained.....also lost 10lbs 😲


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was an adventure for sure Davy.

7:30am and so far all is quiet. Waiting to hear the first sounds of hooves in the leaves.


----------



## 138104

I had a doe and fawns bedded down in some thick stuff right behind the house. She's a big doe that keeps hanging around the house with these fawns. It drives our dog nuts, so her days are numbered if she doesn't move on.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks nicko, I get on my father all the time because we will do these weekend trips and he will bring 5 or 6 empty coolers and well most the time they all go home empty. This time I filled 3 and could have used a 4th but had to leave him a few. He met me up there Friday night and is staying through Wednesday. 

Lethemgrow, here is something funny I loaded up all the coolers and took off down the road, made it 30min before I realized I left the head and cape there. Lol I had put it behind the barn in the shade to get some air. My wife asked how I left the most important part, I said it was warm I was honestly focused on the meat.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy I have no idea what I'm going to do now. I had just dropped off my wife's buck. I have both of these with cape attached in a walk in but I don't have the money or room to be dropping them all off.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Happening now...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Something that we will always remember for sure! That 8x7 was something to behold! So majestic! He come up out of a bottom about 200 yards from and when he crested the top and stopped he looked like the Hartford Stag, lol! The amazing thing was how fast he covered that 200 yards I mean like in a couple seconds. I tried to get my phone out and video but it just happened so fast! If I had a bull tag though........😚 Boy did he stink too, could easily smell him.


When we were in MT I had one bugling across a deep ravine. I was on one side and it sounded as if he was across the ridge on the opposite side. I circled all the way down the ravine to keep the wind in my favor, but still on the opposite side. I hit a cow call, followed by a shallow chuckle (more to try to locate him as I was planning to trek across) and that thing let loose like nothing I've ever heard and in a matter of seconds made his way across the ridge top, down his side of the ravine and up my side to within 25 yards of my position. Even more surprising...he didn't sound like a freight train coming or else I probably could have been in a better position.

Unless you've "been there done that" you probably won't understand how a 700+lb beast can be at 25 yards and you can't get a shot (no it wasn't elk-fever - lol).

I would sure like to get back after them a time or two, while I can still handle those mountains.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Happening now...lol!


Staying close to hopefully keep a would be suitor away...I've seen it hundreds of times. Had a doe with her yearling bed within spitting distance of the kids bus stop. 45 yards away, downwind, stood two buck just staring at those doe


----------



## Billy H

another sit, another spike. Actually two spikes so far. Seems to be an over abundance of small buck on this property. From what I’m seeing and my cams tell me it almost seems to be







around a 1 to 1 ratio with doe. Might be time to take out a few buttons . Don’t know what the answer is. But it’s mighty frustrating


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> another sit, another spike. Actually two spikes so far. Seems to be an over abundance of small buck on this property. From what I’m seeing and my cams tell me it almost seems to be
> View attachment 7303489
> around a 1 to 1 ratio with doe. Might be time to take out a few buttons . Don’t know what the answer is. But it’s mighty frustrating


Need to take a kid out there and thin em out a little 
Congrats on being in a tree!! I'm jealous.


----------



## nicko

Solo doe so far. Quiet.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Need to take a kid out there and thin em out a little
> Congrats on being in a tree!! I'm jealous.


 Would love to do that. Grandsons are a bit young yet.


----------



## dougell

I killed a couple cock birds saturday morning but zippo on deer in the afternoon.I was hunting for a DMAP doe on some conservation fund property which is off limits to ATV's but right at 4:30,5 SxS's came right through the middle of the woods,less than 40 yards from the tree I climbed lol?That's the first time I had to deal with that in about 10 years.Since there was no trail and the drunk clowns kept getting stuck and had no idea where they were,they pretty much ruined the afternoon.I was thinking about calling it a day after they left when my kid called me to tell me he just wacked another big doe.I climbed down,biked the mile to where he was and helped him deal with that.I'm not real desperate to shoot a doe so the day ended the way I like it anyway.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Billy I have no idea what I'm going to do now. I had just dropped off my wife's buck. I have both of these with cape attached in a walk in but I don't have the money or room to be dropping them all off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Try this "Well if you wouldn't have shot your deer there would only be two." Can't see how that could go wrong?
Congratulations. I do know a guy that bought a chest freezer on CL for $50 and keeps his in there until he's ready to drop it off. Could be an option if you got a little room?


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Got a good one Saturday at noon. I got down at 11 an decided to do some calling in the overgrown strip mine fields an I found them first a 6pt came in then I heard this guy over the hill about 100yds away so I stalked my way through the 5ft high goldenrod an greenbriar while trying to mimic a chasing buck with tending grunts an snort wheezes an roars to finally convince him I was real an come out of the bottom an up the hillside to fight me. It took an hour before I finally got a shot he first came in straight on to about 20 yards then cut downwind an it was so thick I had to wait till he cleared a Hawthorne tree at 37 yds to put an arrow in him and watched him crash within 50 yds. Unbelievable hunt I'm still in shock I out smarted this mature beast on heavily pressured public ground on his own turf an at his level.


----------



## 138104

If I had a buck tag still, I would he out this week. This is the 3rd one I've seen today.


----------



## 138104

Bowhunter862c said:


> View attachment 7303529
> 
> Got a good one Saturday at noon. I got down at 11 an decided to do some calling in the overgrown strip mine fields an I found them first a 6pt came in then I heard this guy over the hill about 100yds away so I stalked my way through the 5ft high goldenrod an greenbriar while trying to mimic a chasing buck with tending grunts an snort wheezes an roars to finally convince him I was real an come out of the bottom an up the hillside to fight me. It took an hour before I finally got a shot he first came in straight on to about 20 yards then cut downwind an it was so thick I had to wait till he cleared a Hawthorne tree at 37 yds to put an arrow in him and watched him crash within 50 yds. Unbelievable hunt I'm still in shock I out smarted this mature beast on heavily pressured public ground on his own turf an at his level.


That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bowhunter862c said:


> View attachment 7303529
> 
> Got a good one Saturday at noon. I got down at 11 an decided to do some calling in the overgrown strip mine fields an I found them first a 6pt came in then I heard this guy over the hill about 100yds away so I stalked my way through the 5ft high goldenrod an greenbriar while trying to mimic a chasing buck with tending grunts an snort wheezes an roars to finally convince him I was real an come out of the bottom an up the hillside to fight me. It took an hour before I finally got a shot he first came in straight on to about 20 yards then cut downwind an it was so thick I had to wait till he cleared a Hawthorne tree at 37 yds to put an arrow in him and watched him crash within 50 yds. Unbelievable hunt I'm still in shock I out smarted this mature beast on heavily pressured public ground on his own turf an at his level.


NICE


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hell of a season Taunto...Congratulations to you and the wife! Time for a fall turkey...or 2? 

Congrats on a great buck Bowhunter862c*!*


----------



## Mathias

Great buck 862c!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

New location. Estrus deployed.... calling to commence.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck Nick. How much more time left for the trip?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck, buddy, they're running around just down the road. Guy across DC on the Regis GC property has seen 6 different buck, but didn't see the first until 10AM. Two real nice ones...he's likely just a couple miles from you.


----------



## nicko

Thanks guys… AJ, I’m here the rest of today and off tomorrow going home Wednesday. Very slow day… Only the single doe this morning and nothing since. Going stick with this spot till about 1:30 or 2o’clock, then go get my stand and sticks and set up at the bottom of the 7 acre field for the afternoon. That field was magical last year but I’ve only sat it one morning this trip and did see a buck cruise through the top of it. I’ve put very little pressure on that field so hopefully it will produce.


----------



## andymick32

Congrats Taunto, what a buck!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats 862 , thanks for sharing. 

Davey had to be pretty awesome to do a hunt that almost every hunter in Pa will never do. Sucks you couldn't get a shot but sounds like you throughly enjoyed yourself .


----------



## nicko

Pass the scentless sunscreen please.


----------



## andymick32

The heat is killer! I don't ever recall a warm spell like this is previous seasons.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Killer buck chasing a doe around the baseball fields at OJRHS...traffic backed up down Cadmus road to watch...heat’s not bothering him


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ahhh the things the male species will do


----------



## PAKraig

I don't post often enough in this thread, but just wanted to let you all know, despite warm temps, the buck are still on their feet, just need to be at the right spot at the right time.

This was last Thursday at 3:30 p.m. in 4B.


----------



## andymick32

Bowhunter862c said:


> View attachment 7303529
> 
> Got a good one Saturday at noon. I got down at 11 an decided to do some calling in the overgrown strip mine fields an I found them first a 6pt came in then I heard this guy over the hill about 100yds away so I stalked my way through the 5ft high goldenrod an greenbriar while trying to mimic a chasing buck with tending grunts an snort wheezes an roars to finally convince him I was real an come out of the bottom an up the hillside to fight me. It took an hour before I finally got a shot he first came in straight on to about 20 yards then cut downwind an it was so thick I had to wait till he cleared a Hawthorne tree at 37 yds to put an arrow in him and watched him crash within 50 yds. Unbelievable hunt I'm still in shock I out smarted this mature beast on heavily pressured public ground on his own turf an at his level.


That's a dream hunt right there. Congrats!


----------



## andymick32

PAKraig said:


> I don't post often enough in this thread, but just wanted to let you all know, despite warm temps, the buck are still on their feet, just need to be at the right spot at the right time.
> 
> This was last Thursday at 3:30 p.m. in 4B.
> 
> View attachment 7303730


That's a slob, congrats! So many good bucks taken by fellow PA members this season with many more to come I'm sure.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> I am in a CWD area, so cannot use scent. In the past, the only scent that worked for me was James Valley.


Use your own pee on the drag man


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Moon64...what if you've been drinking alot of Tang and Hawaiian Punch lately?


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Congrats Pakraig that's a beautiful buck


----------



## nicko

Wow!!! Helluva buck kraig. Congrats on a great PA buck.


----------



## scotchindian

Sweet buck Pakraig...in 4B myself, took vacation days Thursday and Friday, hoping to see something of that caliber on the move this weekend!


----------



## nicko

So on a weeklong trip like this, I always bring a back up bow and I’ve never needed it… Until now. I got in my afternoon set, get all squared away, look down at my peep and see a little fuzzing around it, nothing crazy. So I try to smooth it out with my fingers and.....whoooa!!!!! 

I obviously got careless at one point during the week either loading up an arrow or taking it off the string and got too close with a broadhead. I think it might’ve been on Saturday afternoon when I was putting a stalk on a doe. I remember taking a quick look at the string because I knew I got close and ticked something but everything looked fine at the time. I finished today’s hunt kind of hoping that I did not get a shot opportunity. It may or may not be OK for one shot but I don’t wanna find out.

GT500 on deck .... E35 goes on the DL.


----------



## Billy H

andymick32 said:


> That's a slob, congrats! So many good bucks taken by fellow PA members this season with many more to come I'm sure.


 I was just thinking the same thing. Its really great to see all these nice bucks hitting the dirt. 

Congrats PaKraig


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> So on a weeklong trip like this, I always bring a back up bow and I’ve never needed it… Until now. I got in my afternoon set, get all squared away, look down at my peep and see a little fuzzing around it, nothing crazy. So I try to smooth it out with my fingers and.....whoooa!!!!!
> 
> I obviously got careless at one point during the week either loading up an arrow or taking it off the string and got too close with a broadhead. I think it might’ve been on Saturday afternoon when I was putting a stalk on a doe. I remember taking a quick look at the string because I knew I got close and ticked something but everything looked fine at the time. I finished today’s hunt kind of hoping that I did not get a shot opportunity. It may or may not be OK for one shot but I don’t wanna find out.
> 
> GT500 on deck .... E35 goes on the DL.
> View attachment 7303796


Oh wow, that sucks! The backup is no slouch though.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats PA Kraig, Bowhunters and Taunto.....great bucks. 
Yes, seems like some really good PA bucks hitting the dirt. Great to see! Now I need a turn....lol [emoji481]. 

Not seeing any chasing around here since I got back from Mizzou and back in tree on Saturday. Did see a really nice 8 this morning at 11, just out by himself. Grunted him into about 50, but he wouldn’t step out of the thicket. Few doe and a spike and nice flock of gobblers. I hate this heat (Mizzou was the same), but gotta stay after it! Might rest Wednesday if we get all the rain they’re calling for. 
Good luck to all of those still at it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's an oh' **** moment Nick! No luck with the bit of estrous you tried today I assume.

That's a dandy buck you got there Kraig, congrats to you sir. Pretty damn nice collection of horn porn being gathered by our PA "family" on the whole though, congrats to you all!


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> That's an oh' **** moment Nick! No luck with the bit of estrous you tried today I assume.
> 
> That's a dandy buck you got there Kraig, congrats to you sir. Pretty damn nice collection of horn porn being gathered by our PA "family" on the whole though, congrats to you all!


No dice on the estrus....and this is the first November I’ve hunter this property with no success using calls. If anything, I’ve driven deer away....saw two bucks clear out when I did light rattling.

Last day tomorrow. Low temp forecast to be 54 degrees.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> No dice on the estrus....and this is the first November I’ve hunter this property with no success using calls. If anything, I’ve driven deer away....saw two bucks clear out when I did light rattling.
> 
> *Last day tomorrow. Low temp forecast to be 54 degrees.*


I'll be out tomorrow morning for a bit then I have to go to work...unless I get lucky. I'm not usually still working this time of year...this heat wave is a blessing and a curse for this time of year...cutting into my woods time. 
50 or so for the low here tonight. Hope you have some luck tomorrow.


----------



## PAKraig

Thanks all. Calls worked on that big 9. He scored 143 ⅛ btw. My best buck ever.

Saw a nice 10 feeding 115 yds with a doe at 3:15 in the afternoon. Grunted at him and the one I shot came from a different direction to 85 yards and started thrashing a small maple tree.

Another grunt call and got a look in my direction but he eventually looked away again looking disinterested. A snort wheeze over my shoulder got his attention back and he looked around again, then a 2nd snort wheeze got him bristled, stiff-legged and all the way to 22 yards. Felt like a hunting show filmed in Iowa. Nothing like being in the right place at the right time.... especially when that happens to be within walking distance of my house 😁

Only 1 trail cam picture.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> another sit, another spike. Actually two spikes so far. Seems to be an over abundance of small buck on this property. From what I’m seeing and my cams tell me it almost seems to be
> View attachment 7303489
> around a 1 to 1 ratio with doe. Might be time to take out a few buttons . Don’t know what the answer is. But it’s mighty frustrating


I think we talked about this but that has been me the last two years in NJ. I do finally have a buck or two on camera. Or had a buck or two on camera before the damned EHD came along. Go figure the spikes seem to have survived.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I killed a couple cock birds saturday morning but zippo on deer in the afternoon.I was hunting for a DMAP doe on some conservation fund property which is off limits to ATV's but right at 4:30,5 SxS's came right through the middle of the woods,less than 40 yards from the tree I climbed lol?That's the first time I had to deal with that in about 10 years.Since there was no trail and the drunk clowns kept getting stuck and had no idea where they were,they pretty much ruined the afternoon.I was thinking about calling it a day after they left when my kid called me to tell me he just wacked another big doe.I climbed down,biked the mile to where he was and helped him deal with that.I'm not real desperate to shoot a doe so the day ended the way I like it anyway.


Well, you know they paid a lot of money for those . . so the world owes them a place to ride.


----------



## Mr. October

Bowhunter862c said:


> View attachment 7303529
> 
> Got a good one Saturday at noon. I got down at 11 an decided to do some calling in the overgrown strip mine fields an I found them first a 6pt came in then I heard this guy over the hill about 100yds away so I stalked my way through the 5ft high goldenrod an greenbriar while trying to mimic a chasing buck with tending grunts an snort wheezes an roars to finally convince him I was real an come out of the bottom an up the hillside to fight me. It took an hour before I finally got a shot he first came in straight on to about 20 yards then cut downwind an it was so thick I had to wait till he cleared a Hawthorne tree at 37 yds to put an arrow in him and watched him crash within 50 yds. Unbelievable hunt I'm still in shock I out smarted this mature beast on heavily pressured public ground on his own turf an at his level.


Great buck. Sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## Mr. October

PAKraig said:


> I don't post often enough in this thread, but just wanted to let you all know, despite warm temps, the buck are still on their feet, just need to be at the right spot at the right time.
> 
> This was last Thursday at 3:30 p.m. in 4B.
> 
> View attachment 7303730


Wow! Great buck! Nice job.


----------



## nicko

Last dance of the trip.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Last dance of the trip.
> View attachment 7303962


Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Movement has really slowed for me starting this week. I guess it’s the heat and the does holding pretty tight. Not seeing the bucks running around at night time either.
I’ve never got one in archery any later than November 7th. Any advice?


----------



## nicko

A little past 8:30, a Buck chased a doe across the top of the field to one end and back and ended up in the tree line at the top of the field. I heard branches snapping and brush getting pushed around so I thought he was probably trying to pin her down. I climbed down .and snuck up there and see if he has her pinned and if I can get a shot. 

I looped around where I saw them and them decided to get a different angle so the sun was not in my face… Got to my car and saw the doe standing all the way at the far end of the road looking at me… I backed out and took another pipeline Road to get up there and did not see her anymore. Went back to my car to start changing into lighter clothes looked up the road and the buck was standing about 60 yards away sniffing the ground and looking for the doe… I Crept up and started making scratching noises in the leaves and kicking but he did not come out, figured he moved off. As I came through the tree line to the top of the field. He was near the top and bolted off.

settled back at the bottom of the field in a different tree


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Movement has really slowed for me starting this week. I guess it’s the heat and the does holding pretty tight. Not seeing the bucks running around at night time either.
> I’ve never got one in archery any later than November 7th. Any advice?


I am no expert but I know where I am hunting, the last hour of the day has been the best time to get on deer in this heat. Midday movement has been nearly nonexistent.

The way I look at it is as long as I can find does, I have a chance at a buck because where the does are, the bucks will follow.


----------



## 138104

Charman03 said:


> Movement has really slowed for me starting this week. I guess it’s the heat and the does holding pretty tight. Not seeing the bucks running around at night time either.
> I’ve never got one in archery any later than November 7th. Any advice?


I would find where the does are bedding and hunt the travel routes. The bucks I am seeing from my house are heading towards known bedding areas.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Well, you know they paid a lot of money for those . . so the world owes them a place to ride.


I actually have little desire to kill any more deer this year so my time in a tree is a time to clear my head and do some survielance in new spots.Had I been gung ho about killing a buck,it would have whizzed me off.


----------



## Matt Musto

On my way home from work I was on the 202 bypass and saw a wide mature buck make a scrape right along the bike path heading east. It was 78 degrees, 4 pm.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> On my way home from work I was on the 202 bypass and saw a wide mature buck make a scrape right along the bike path heading east. It was 78 degrees, 4 pm.


That buck obviously does not know how to read a thermometer.


----------



## nicko

4 point harassing a doe on the food plot in front of me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hopefully the commotion draws some attention


----------



## full moon64

Good luck Nicko pulling for u


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw 7 fawns tonight and a spike...guess that means lockdown is here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't think they're on lock down in my area yet. 1 to 3 buck a day, mostly between 8 and 11am have paraded past my treestand solo the last 4 mornings in a row now.

Saw my 7th buck of the season this morning at 9:11am while sitting in my perch about 10ft off the ground this morn. He checked a scrape and walked past me broadside at 15-20ft...stopped briefly and then kept going on his way. I was very tempted but just as happy to have him that close! 45 and pretty damn foggy here this morning...didn't lift till 9:45am and I had to get out by 10:30.


----------



## KylePA

Pretty good night on a small parcel in 5c tonight. Had a real good buck come past with a large doe after shooting light. He was spared by about 5 minutes. He was definitely locked down with her neither were in a hurry. Had to wait a good 45minutes to get down in order to not blow them out.

Headed back upstate Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## nicko

No dice. Nothing bigger ever materialized. 

Was not a bad day by any means but slower than I would’ve hoped. Mid day for most of this trip has been a dead zone. Ironically, I think the best midday action I saw was the first day I got up here when I saw two buck crossing the pipeline before noon and then had a buck creep right up behind me when I was hanging a stand one hour later. That buck was probably the best one I saw of the trip. A lot of 2 1/2-year-old Bucks… Never saw any of the big boys.

aside from the heat, can’t really complain. I got to spend one full week seeing some beautiful sunrises and sunsets and having some up close encounters. Call me a glutton for punishment but I’m thinking about trying to hit the first 2 to 3 hours of the morning and then driving home. Rain is projected to start around 4 AM but there is a spot right on the food plot pipeline area that I can drive right into in the morning, climb into, and set my tree stand umbrella up. Deer are consistently there an hour to two hours after sunrise so I may give it a shot.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe the big boys have their girlfriends tied up somewhere!
Speaking of 2 1/2 yr old bucks...trail cam pics of the buck I saw today...when he passed the same stand area Saturday as well. I might shoot him if he crosses paths with me again. . The other 4 buck seen at this spot are...antler challenged...to put it nicely


----------



## J_Burk

Great pix! What trail camera are you using?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think my moultrie does better but those are from a 2015 or 16 bushnell trophy cam, set at 5 megapixel.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I follow several crossbow forums both on here and Facebook etc. A lot of people have a lot of success with the crossbow. I wonder if the numbers are accounted for in the length of seasons and bag limits? I suspect more people have success filling buck tags with crossbows than those same people might have done with a rifle later in the year. *The PGC's calculations around the deer kill are always a little dubious to start with with some pretty funny math but I wonder if there are statistically higher percentages of bucks killed during archery now?*


Mr.O, I was curios myself.

"The 2009-10 hunting seasons marked the first time crossbows were legal in statewide archery deer seasons for all hunters. In those 19 WMUs outside of the three urban areas, the archery harvest increased 13 percent. The proportion of the archery harvest taken by crossbows in the 19 WMUs increased from 15 percent to 30 percent. Crossbows have been legal in urban WMUs of 2B, 5C, and 5D since 2004."

Antlered deer only, killed by bow or crossbow.

2019-2020.....74,190
2018-2019.....54,350
2017-2018.....62,830
2016-2017.....59,550
2015-2016.....51,280
2014-2015.....46,020
2013-2014.....50,120
2012-2013.....42,220
2011-2012.....39,800
2010-2011.....39,450
2009-2010.....32,970 * 1st year of full crossbow inclusion
2008-2009.....31,550


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Mr.O, I was curios myself.
> 
> "The 2009-10 hunting seasons marked the first time crossbows were legal in statewide archery deer seasons for all hunters. In those 19 WMUs outside of the three urban areas, the archery harvest increased 13 percent. The proportion of the archery harvest taken by crossbows in the 19 WMUs increased from 15 percent to 30 percent. Crossbows have been legal in urban WMUs of 2B, 5C, and 5D since 2004."
> 
> Antlered deer only, killed by bow or crossbow.
> 
> 2019-2020.....74,190
> 2018-2019.....54,350
> 2017-2018.....62,830
> 2016-2017.....59,550
> 2015-2016.....51,280
> 2014-2015.....46,020
> 2013-2014.....50,120
> 2012-2013.....42,220
> 2011-2012.....39,800
> 2010-2011.....39,450
> 2009-2010.....32,970 * 1st year of full crossbow inclusion
> 2008-2009.....31,550


Holy crap! so the buck kill in archery has more than doubled. I doubt the numbers include a lot of new hunters so this is probably mostly a transference of people that otherwise would have hunted with a rifle. But typically, the same people probably wouldn't necessarily have gotten deer with a firearm. It's bit tougher post rut. Thanks for compiling this. Interesting data.


----------



## Charman03

Imagine how many more doe are also taken. I’ve definitely felt the pressure here the past few years. All I see is fawns wandering around on their own anymore


----------



## Billy H

Warning off topic. Any recommendations on a youth 22cal rifle that is suitable for a scope. It’s for a 9 year old of average build to learn how to shoot. I’ve seen them anywhere from 100$ all the way up to 1000$ .would like to keep it 200$ or less but not objectionable to go more for the right gun.


----------



## jasonk0519

AjPUNISHER said:


> Mr.O, I was curios myself.
> 
> "The 2009-10 hunting seasons marked the first time crossbows were legal in statewide archery deer seasons for all hunters. In those 19 WMUs outside of the three urban areas, the archery harvest increased 13 percent. The proportion of the archery harvest taken by crossbows in the 19 WMUs increased from 15 percent to 30 percent. Crossbows have been legal in urban WMUs of 2B, 5C, and 5D since 2004."
> 
> Antlered deer only, killed by bow or crossbow.
> 
> 2019-2020.....74,190
> 2018-2019.....54,350
> 2017-2018.....62,830
> 2016-2017.....59,550
> 2015-2016.....51,280
> 2014-2015.....46,020
> 2013-2014.....50,120
> 2012-2013.....42,220
> 2011-2012.....39,800
> 2010-2011.....39,450
> 2009-2010.....32,970 * 1st year of full crossbow inclusion
> 2008-2009.....31,550


Any thought on why the numbers went up so much last year? That’s a big jump. I read an article that said last year was the highest since 2004, but the article didn’t list archery numbers just total deer harvested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> Imagine how many more doe are also taken. I’ve definitely felt the pressure here the past few years. All I see is fawns wandering around on their own anymore


I suspect there is also a much higher percentage of suburban/urban deer taken than years past when most of the kill was with rifles in bigger woods. If true, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> Any thought on why the numbers went up so much last year? That’s a big jump. I read an article that said last year was the highest since 2004, but the article didn’t list archery numbers just total deer harvested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Longer seasons (special regs go forever) and a whole bunch more people out with crossbows.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Have crossbows impacted the archery seasons - for sure - are they the chief contributor to an almost 20k increase in a single year - no way...last year was the first year seasons in regulated wmu's were extended. I personally met groups traveling in from NY, MD, DE, NJ, and OH to get extra opportunities. In fact, I ran into two of the same groups this year (NY and NJ) who traveled in for the early season in 5C. Including an overlap with bear brings more to the woods, the embedded senior/junior firearms and muzzloader seasons brings MANY to the hardwoods as well and while they aren't directly contributing the stats AJ shared, they're in the woods moving deer which otherwise may never have passed by an archery hunter.

Are more folks giving archery season a shot because of crossbows, sure...is that a bad thing?


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Warning off topic. Any recommendations on a youth 22cal rifle that is suitable for a scope. It’s for a 9 year old of average build to learn how to shoot. I’ve seen them anywhere from 100$ all the way up to 1000$ .would like to keep it 200$ or less but not objectionable to go more for the right gun.


Check out the Thompson Center TCR/22. You can get them for a lot cheaper than what is shown on the website. It is T/C's take on the 10/22 and it is pretty awesome. I got a package deal on Gallery of Guns that included a case and a reflex (red dot) sight. It comes with a built on rail so you can easily mount any scope. If you use their magazines, the bolt locks open on empty as well. You can use any 10/22 magazine, but lose the lock open features unless using theirs. I've put a bunch of rounds through mine and it is awesome. It is accurate, and reliable.


----------



## Straw

Billy you can't ho wrong with a ruger 10-22. A great gun and now you are allowed to hunt small game with it


----------



## Mathias

For a new shooter-youth, Billy I’d go with a bolt action. For safety reasons and to instill quality over quantity. Sized appropriately, can always pass it down to the next .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Grab a youth Marlin.Stay away from the single shot crickets.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> Billy you can't ho wrong with a ruger 10-22. A great gun and now you are allowed to hunt small game with it


^^this^^

We have a couple...lots of fun at camp


----------



## KylePA

I have my 6 year old twins shooting a youth Marlin Bolt action. I have it topped with an older Nikon 3-9 scope. They love shooting it. I agree with Matt I wouldn't want my kids with a semi auto. The bolt is safer, teaches them shot discipline. Atleast my .02 for a first gun for a youth.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks for the reccomendations . I agree with the bolt action . Size is one of my main concerns, because it will get passed down to a younger grandson.


----------



## Schleprock1

The rain is hitting York County pretty good right now. Hopefully this will bring in a temperature change and get some doe moving on the farm I hunt. Out of the woods until tomorrow evening. To those still looking for a buck, when this rain stops they will be freshening up the scrapes.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My elk hunting buddy got it done in Kansas last night as the cold front came through on an 8pt he rattled in. He's finishing his trip looking for a doe but seeing a ton of buck this morning with the temp drop.

I made a trip to my taxi yesterday and ran up a nice little tab. Doing a custom habitat with my wife's buck and my NY deer shoulder mounted and then my PA 9pt euro mounted to the habitat. We will see if I get the chance to add a second NY buck or PA bear yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

TauntoHawk said:


> My elk hunting buddy got it done in Kansas last night as the cold front came through on an 8pt he rattled in. He's finishing his trip looking for a doe but seeing a ton of buck this morning with the temp drop.
> 
> I made a trip to my taxi yesterday and ran up a nice little tab. Doing a custom habitat with my wife's buck and my NY deer shoulder mounted and then my PA 9pt euro mounted to the habitat. We will see if I get the chance to add a second NY buck or PA bear yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You're going to have to get a few more jobs in the off season to pay for all of that. 💵


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Charman03 said:


> Imagine how many more doe are also taken. I’ve definitely felt the pressure here the past few years. All I see is fawns wandering around on their own anymore


Not hunting in this weather today... so I added the doe estimates.

Buck & Doe, killed by bow or crossbow.

2019-2020.....74,190_____71,178
2018-2019.....54,350_____56,369
2017-2018.....62,830_____55,280
2016-2017.....59,550_____49,700
2015-2016.....51,280_____47,692
2014-2015.....46,020_____47,749
2013-2014.....50,120_____50,580
2012-2013.....42,220_____47,730
2011-2012.....39,800_____44,170
2010-2011.....39,450_____37,570
2009-2010.....32,970_____39,670 * 1st year of full crossbow inclusion
2008-2009.....31,550_____33,330


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jasonk0519 said:


> Any thought on why the numbers went up so much last year? That’s a big jump. I read an article that said last year was the highest since 2004, but the article didn’t list archery numbers just total deer harvested.


2018-2019 Archery season was warmer then average and may have affected rut movement...especially hunters seeking a buck during the archery season?

More people were in the woods for the 2019-20 gun season because it started on a Saturday...instead of Monday.

Tried to find earlier estimate info...specifically archery related...but not having alot of luck with that.


----------



## nicko

I gave it one more shot this morning before heading home. Climbed into a ladder stand by 6am and set up the umbrella before the rain really picked up. Like clockwork, two doe ended up in range with one there for an hour anywhere from 35-50 yards. Even though she was broadside at 35 yards multiple times, I opted not to shoot because I just haven't spent enough time shooting the backup bow to feel good about taking the shot in what was at times a downpour. Watched her walk off and with that, I packed it in. 

It was raining hard enough that water was making its way through the umbrella fabric. But it kept me from getting completely soaked.

Back up there in a few weeks for gun season.


----------



## Wes15

Good luck!!! Fly eagles fly!!! Oklahoma here!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

You ended the trip on a high note despite the weather Nick...gotta be pretty die hard to have been out in this with archery tackle!


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> You ended the trip on a high note despite the weather Nick...*gotta be pretty die hard to have been out in this with archery tackle!*


Or I have a screw loose. 

if you’re gonna be stupid, you better be tough.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's true, I was seriously doubting my sanity last year on the last day of the gun season in weather like this!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Schleprock1 said:


> You're going to have to get a few more jobs in the off season to pay for all of that. [emoji385]


Had to dip into the hunting slush fund pretty hard, with Idaho elk next fall I'm going to need to do something to come up with some spare change 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Not hunting in this weather today... so I added the doe estimates.
> 
> Buck & Doe, killed by bow or crossbow.
> 
> 2019-2020.....74,190_____71,178
> 2018-2019.....54,350_____56,369
> 2017-2018.....62,830_____55,280
> 2016-2017.....59,550_____49,700
> 2015-2016.....51,280_____47,692
> 2014-2015.....46,020_____47,749
> 2013-2014.....50,120_____50,580
> 2012-2013.....42,220_____47,730
> 2011-2012.....39,800_____44,170
> 2010-2011.....39,450_____37,570
> 2009-2010.....32,970_____39,670 * 1st year of full crossbow inclusion
> 2008-2009.....31,550_____33,330


Very interesting data, I guess the follow up is did the increase to archery harvest result in an overall increase or did firearms dip any those years. Isn't the argument for crossbows not killing more deer is that its just filling tags that would otherwise be filled with a gun later in the year? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

So what do you do when your off to archery hunt and it pours down rain ?

Why you make venison snack sticks of course. Three pounds of honey bbq and three pounds of hot. Going on the smoke in the AM . Should be done by the time the rain quits and I can get out in the woods.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> So what do you do when your off to archery hunt and it pours down rain ?
> 
> Why you make venison snack sticks of course. Three pounds of honey bbq and three pounds of hot. Going on the smoke in the AM . Should be done by the time the rain quits and I can get out in the woods.
> View attachment 7304653


Oh my that looks good!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> So what do you do when your off to archery hunt and it pours down rain ?
> 
> Why you make venison snack sticks of course. Three pounds of honey bbq and three pounds of hot. Going on the smoke in the AM . Should be done by the time the rain quits and I can get out in the woods.
> View attachment 7304653


I know an address where you can send some of that!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Very interesting data, I guess the follow up is did the increase to archery harvest result in an overall increase or did firearms dip any those years.* Isn't the argument for crossbows not killing more deer is that its just filling tags that would otherwise be filled with a gun later in the year?*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly, except for maybe the spike in gun/overall kills last year due to the Saturday opener.

I'm not bored enough to compare the hunter participation or kill estimates between those weapons and years though ....


----------



## Schleprock1

AjPUNISHER said:


> 2018-2019 Archery season was warmer then average and may have affected rut movement...especially hunters seeking a buck during the archery season?
> 
> More people were in the woods for the 2019-20 gun season because it started on a Saturday...instead of Monday.
> 
> Tried to find earlier estimate info...specifically archery related...but not having alot of luck with that.


Also don't forget the increase in antlerless tags due to CWD in the last few years.


----------



## noclueo2

Went out in the heat, humidity and fog this morning. The only way I knew it was November was this guy dogging a doe. I think she knew what to do and led him right to me. Definitely not my biggest but a cool looking buck. Happy hunting









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats everyone who put one down!
Slow start to November in my woods.
Passed this guy at my mock scrape, 4 on one side spike on the other.
I am in the pics


----------



## Buckman1105

My buddys kid shot this in montrose last week..136 5/8


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buckman1105 said:


> My buddys kid shot this in montrose last week..136 5/8


Nice buck...just imagine if he had some brows ....WOW


----------



## nicko

Congrats noclue!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's cool rambo...and an interesting buck. Tthought about it but never set a camera up to do that. I'm a little jealous of the snow you had then.

noclue...congrats on a good buck! So what if he ain't your biggest, he's unique.

Welcome to the PA thread Buckman! Congrats to your buds son, I had same thoughts as Joe, great buck but he was definitely short changed on the brows.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats noclueo👍


----------



## rambofirstblood

AjPUNISHER said:


> That's cool rambo...and an interesting buck. Tthought about it but never set a camera up to do that. I'm a little jealous of the snow you had then.
> 
> noclue...congrats on a good buck! So what if he ain't your biggest, he's unique.
> 
> Welcome to the PA thread Buckman! Congrats to your buds son, I had same thoughts as Joe, great buck but he was definitely short changed on the brows.


Thanks PUNISHER, The whole set-up was unintentional, best place for scrape, cam , and stand.
Sometimes there is a shooter buck in the scrape, and I'm not in the stand.
Snow was nice while it lasted.


----------



## nicko

Your buddy's son done good buckman, Congrats to him!


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> No dice. Nothing bigger ever materialized.
> 
> Was not a bad day by any means but slower than I would’ve hoped. Mid day for most of this trip has been a dead zone. Ironically, I think the best midday action I saw was the first day I got up here when I saw two buck crossing the pipeline before noon and then had a buck creep right up behind me when I was hanging a stand one hour later. That buck was probably the best one I saw of the trip. A lot of 2 1/2-year-old Bucks… Never saw any of the big boys.
> 
> aside from the heat, can’t really complain. I got to spend one full week seeing some beautiful sunrises and sunsets and having some up close encounters. Call me a glutton for punishment but I’m thinking about trying to hit the first 2 to 3 hours of the morning and then driving home. Rain is projected to start around 4 AM but there is a spot right on the food plot pipeline area that I can drive right into in the morning, climb into, and set my tree stand umbrella up. Deer are consistently there an hour to two hours after sunrise so I may give it a shot.


Besides temps..I believe the moon had alot too do with it...This weekend moon is new...you'll need light...BEST TIME


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Besides temps..I believe the moon had alot too do with it...This weekend moon is new...you'll need light...BEST TIME


Have some NY college visits planned for our son this weekend is out for me but I'll be at it on Monday. Temps have got to be better.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Have some NY college visits planned for our son this weekend is out for me but I'll be at it on Monday. Temps have got to be better.


Nicko you asked ,,Monday
54°Hi
RealFeel® 47°
RealFeel Shade™ 46°
11/16
Intervals of clouds and sunshine with a shower possible; breezy
Max UV Index2 Low
WindW 13 mph
Wind Gusts23 mph
Probability of Precipitation30%
Probability of Thunderstorms15%
Precipitation0.00 in
Cloud Cover


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Congrats noclue nice buck


----------



## Mr. October

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats everyone who put one down!
> Slow start to November in my woods.
> Passed this guy at my mock scrape, 4 on one side spike on the other.
> I am in the pics
> View attachment 7304708
> View attachment 7304709


That's a cool set of pics. What is that white stuff all over the ground?


----------



## Mr. October

rambofirstblood said:


> Thanks PUNISHER, The whole set-up was unintentional, best place for scrape, cam , and stand.
> Sometimes there is a shooter buck in the scrape, and I'm not in the stand.
> Snow was nice while it lasted.
> View attachment 7304755


Damn. Halloween was a good morning to be out there.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Have some NY college visits planned for our son this weekend is out for me but I'll be at it on Monday. Temps have got to be better.


Seriously? The first Sunday of deer hunting ever? On the way home find a public spot and walk out and sit for 45 minutes (or however long the wife and son will let you). You gotta be able to tell the Grandkids you hunted the first legal Sunday in PA.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Seriously? The first Sunday of deer hunting ever? On the way home find a public spot and walk out and sit for 45 minutes (or however long the wife and son will let you). You gotta be able to tell the Grandkids you hunted the first legal Sunday in PA.


Well, I did just spend 1 full week by myself hunting up in Potter with no resistance. And I have more trips coming.


----------



## Matt Musto

Wes15 said:


> Good luck!!! Fly eagles fly!!! Oklahoma here!


Welcome, You coming east to hunt?


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> Seriously? The first Sunday of deer hunting ever? On the way home find a public spot and walk out and sit for 45 minutes (or however long the wife and son will let you). You gotta be able to tell the Grandkids you hunted the first legal Sunday in PA.


Yea, shooting a buck in archery season made me miss the first Saturday opener of rifle season last year and again this year plus the Sunday this year. Buck only for the first week in 5B.
And of course this Sunday there is a chance of rain. Hopefully it will allow me to get out in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some may have seen the news on the other thread, our KS trip is being postponed a week; we had an unexpected death in our family yesterday. I am heading back to Potter to hunt the weekend there and will be back on Monday to tend to what needs to be done at home. Won't be picky this trip as it looks like I won't be getting back up for the rifle opener because I'll either still be in KS or on the way home from....Hopefully, I'll be in a stand this evening.


----------



## nicko

My condolences Joe. 

Good luck up in Potter and in KS. Hopefully the end of the PA heat wave will mean plenty of action up there.


----------



## ezshot81

Sorry for your loss. Has anybody used the 20' climbing sticks from Dick's?


----------



## jasonk0519

ezshot81 said:


> Sorry for your loss. Has anybody used the 20' climbing sticks from Dick's?


The field and stream sticks? I have a few sets of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Uh sorry that info would probably be helpful.
Big game quick stick. 5-4' sections.


----------



## updaeynon

Sorry I'm not too active, basically a weekend warrior type. Here's what happens while I'm at work! Time to get the wife back to shooting a bow.


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Man that's just down right ignorant of that buck to diss you like that when you ain't home lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let’s hope the weather forecasters are wrong this weekend, if not it looks like the first Sunday hunt will be a washout, at least up here and Potter.


----------



## Bassthumb32

12-Ringer said:


> Let’s hope the weather forecasters are wrong this weekend, if not it looks like the first Sunday hunt will be a washout, at least up here and Potter.


Showers here in Franklin co. so far on Sunday.


----------



## j.d.m.

Had quite a bit of young buck cruising and following doe last week. All up in 3b. No shooters yet though. Temps had me doing other things last few days. Hoping for action next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Let’s hope the weather forecasters are wrong this weekend, if not it looks like the first Sunday hunt will be a washout, at least up here and Potter.


I will be in a treestand, unless there's a hurricane. Then I will be on the ground somewhere. I don't even have to have an arrow nocked but I will be 'hunting' regardless of conditions.


----------



## Charman03

vonfoust said:


> I will be in a treestand, unless there's a hurricane. Then I will be on the ground somewhere. I don't even have to have an arrow nocked but I will be 'hunting' regardless of conditions.


Not me, I’ll be in church...j/k


----------



## nicko

Break out those Treestand umbrellas. But if it ends up being a washout, it will just be one more 2020 kick in the teeth.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got, dropped my gear, grabbed my climber and ran; primarily to set up for the am...clipped in at 3:50 saw my first buck at 4:05, seen three more since....sounds like a freight train in the bottom with glimpses of brown and white...hope the nice one runs up the hill....at least I know they’re in the area (lol)


----------



## nicko

Good luck Joe. If I could get away with it at home, I'd spend the entirety of November up there open to bow season. Welll.....maybe two weeks....start small.


----------



## Billy H

Sounds like it’ll be dry down here Sunday morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Figures drive 5 hours...hopefully I’ll stick one tomorrow morning...


----------



## 13third

Joe my condolences to you and your family. 
I don’t post much but figured you fellas would get a chuckle outta this. If you recall I mentioned on last years thread about us purchasing a campground. Well it’s secluded and has a good deer population. I’ve done some sits there and passed a few decent 8 pointers by. Well today I figured out why I do not like cuddeback cameras. I was 20 miles away up a tree in one of my favorite spots and get this picture. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s what I call motivation!!!!


----------



## davydtune

Just couldn't pass this guy up, gave me a perfect 15 yard shot


----------



## 13third

Congratulations Davy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Davy....I wouldn’t have passed him up either.


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Davey.


----------



## PAbigbear

davydtune said:


> Just couldn't pass this guy up, gave me a perfect 15 yard shot


Nice! With your stick bow?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope I am as lucky today... Congrats Davey


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sitting in my stand and I get a Reveal alert from the cam in the creek bottom.....









[emoji15][emoji44]


----------



## Billy H

Umbrellas? We don’t need no stinking umbrellas! Raining here now and I’m as snug and as dry as can be ! It’s always nice to have this alternative.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Billy


----------



## PAbigbear

I blew a great opportunity last week on a really good buck when I hit him in the shoulder. We ended up seeing him dogging 2 doe when we were about to give up the search, but he locked up in the brush at 40 yards and never presented an opportunity to finish the job. Down in the dumps and disgusted with myself I kept rotating stands trying to get another crack at him but it never happened. Yesterday I decided to change things up and biked in to an area I saw a couple nice buck in last week. Soon as it was light enough to shoot I gave a couple grunts and bleats and had a decent 8 point run in and somehow I wiffed and shot under him at 34 yards. Now, I'm really dejected and already planning where I'll be rifle hunting when I heard a branch break and caught this 8 point sneaking by. He fed for what seemed like 20 minutes from 50-60 yards, then turned and headed towards me. Around 20 yards he cut off his trail and offered me a shot at 16 yards I could not pass up. He went about 100 yards and piled up. Certainly not the biggest I've seen in the woods, but I'm happy to tie my tag to.

This was the 4th out of 5 tags at camp, 3/4 on state forest land. My uncle with the unfilled tag hasn't hit it very hard, but hopefully he can find one next week when he'll be back up a couple days prior to bear season.
Mine 11/12









Cousin 10/31









Dad 11/2








Brother 11/7


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Good job! Congrats on those 2G bucks. Can’t wait to be back up there!


----------



## Billy H

You guys are killin it👍


----------



## HNTRDAVE

davydtune said:


> Just couldn't pass this guy up, gave me a perfect 15 yard shot


nice shooting! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice...getting it done...if fixes were my target I’d have three this morning. Nothing else YET!


----------



## nicko

Congrats bigbear. A great season for your family. Good luck to everybody out today and this weekend. NY college visits today and tomorrow so I'm out.

Joe, assuming you do not know the individual on your trail cam pic.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Just couldn't pass this guy up, gave me a perfect 15 yard shot


Very nice! It's great to see everyone getting a chance and making it happen this year.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> I blew a great opportunity last week on a really good buck when I hit him in the shoulder. We ended up seeing him dogging 2 doe when we were about to give up the search, but he locked up in the brush at 40 yards and never presented an opportunity to finish the job. Down in the dumps and disgusted with myself I kept rotating stands trying to get another crack at him but it never happened. Yesterday I decided to change things up and biked in to an area I saw a couple nice buck in last week. Soon as it was light enough to shoot I gave a couple grunts and bleats and had a decent 8 point run in and somehow I wiffed and shot under him at 34 yards. Now, I'm really dejected and already planning where I'll be rifle hunting when I heard a branch break and caught this 8 point sneaking by. He fed for what seemed like 20 minutes from 50-60 yards, then turned and headed towards me. Around 20 yards he cut off his trail and offered me a shot at 16 yards I could not pass up. He went about 100 yards and piled up. Certainly not the biggest I've seen in the woods, but I'm happy to tie my tag to.
> 
> This was the 4th out of 5 tags at camp, 3/4 on state forest land. My uncle with the unfilled tag hasn't hit it very hard, but hopefully he can find one next week when he'll be back up a couple days prior to bear season.
> Mine 11/12
> View attachment 7305581
> 
> 
> Cousin 10/31
> View attachment 7305582
> 
> 
> Dad 11/2
> View attachment 7305583
> 
> Brother 11/7
> View attachment 7305584


Damn Bigbear that's a great season for you and your family. I'm curious if these were all public land deer or private somewhere. If public, man that bodes well for PA despite CWD, EHD, etc. Also, what kind of bike are you using? Trailer? I have a Specialized Diverge that I've used for scouting but haven't set for hunting yet. I should because one of my better spots it about 3 miles back in and, aside from some pretty stout hills has great access roads.


----------



## Bassthumb32

The wind is forecasted to actually cooperate with my favorite area for the first time that my calendar aligns with me being able to go. But wouldn't ya know it I have my cell cam set up to watch that area and the deer activity has drastically dropped the past few days.


----------



## bucco921

Bassthumb32 said:


> The wind is forecasted to actually cooperate with my favorite area for the first time that my calendar aligns with me being able to go. But wouldn't ya know it I have my cell cam set up to watch that area and the deer activity has drastically dropped the past few days.


I wouldn't worry about a camera with a 50' radius field of view if you know the area is good. Cameras are a double edged sword. I had to learn not to let the cam dictate my confidence in areas that I know are good.


----------



## Bassthumb32

bucco921 said:


> I wouldn't worry about a camera with a 50' radius field of view if you know the area is good. Cameras are a double edged sword. I had to learn not to let the cam dictate my confidence in areas that I know are good.


Yeah I'm still going to sit there. The camera can only see small part of the activity that this spot can produce. I'm just playing headgames with myself lol. The stress of this season is starting to get to me.


----------



## bucco921

Bassthumb32 said:


> Yeah I'm still going to sit there. The camera can only see small part of the activity that this spot can produce. I'm just playing headgames with myself lol. The stress of this season is starting to get to me.


I definitely understand that lol. GL


----------



## PAbigbear

Mr. October said:


> Damn Bigbear that's a great season for you and your family. I'm curious if these were all public land deer or private somewhere. If public, man that bodes well for PA despite CWD, EHD, etc. Also, what kind of bike are you using? Trailer? I have a Specialized Diverge that I've used for scouting but haven't set for hunting yet. I should because one of my better spots it about 3 miles back in and, aside from some pretty stout hills has great access roads.


3/4 were killed on state forest. My dad's 7 point was killed on our camps 10 acres, which is 1/4 mile from state forest. 
I was using a hang on stand yesterday so I carry everything in or lashed to a backpack. When I take my climber I have a cheap trailer I bought off Amazon that I strap my stand to and use a bow sling to carry my bow. I rode back for my cart, wheeled the deer back, then walked back for my bike. Some guys would quarter and pack them, but I only had a few hundred yard drag to get it to a logging road and wheeling the cart isn't really that bad.


----------



## Charman03

What’s everybody’s advice for a gut shot possibly liver?


----------



## fap1800

Assuming you recently shot? If so, I'd let it lay overnight and come back in the morning.Plenty cold enough. I'd maybe go try and retrieve the arrow if you know you achieved a pass-through. Do you know of anyone local that has a tracking dog? Maybe throw something on one of the FB hunting pages.


----------



## 12-Ringer

10-13 hours


----------



## PAbigbear

Charman03 said:


> What’s everybody’s advice for a gut shot possibly liver?


Go tomorrow morning.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Agree about tomorrow morning...and pray nothing bumps him.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congratulations Davy!

Congrats to you and your crew PAbigbear. Some chunky looking buck. Third time was the charm! 



12-Ringer said:


> Nice...getting it done...if fixes were my target I’d have three this morning. Nothing else YET!


Sorry to hear about the loss of a family member Joe...my condolences.

Them fixes was foxes right!? I think I woulda' had a nose bleed if I was as high up as your set looks. Bet that cam alert wasn't quite what you were expecting this morning.
Saw a buck this morning but doesn't sound like my outing was any better then yours today, better luck tomorrow!


----------



## full moon64

congrats everyone on your buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

12 doe and one basket 8 that would have taken an arrow if his girlfriend cooperated as he was but 6” off of her tail.

Back at it again tomorrow...repositioned my climber and left it at the base for the am...


----------



## boneheadjaz

Hey all! Haven't been on in a long time, but I'm back in the game. Had a career change and hunting time was almost non existent. Got that all squared away now! Congrats on all the great deer! I was able to shoot my buck Oct.30th. My fifth public land buck and my best buck to date. 8pt with a sticker below the browtine. Made a poor shot so just left and came back Halloween morning. was a tough track but found him in the swamp. Went about 300yds. (He is tagged. The green rubber wire is through the tag and then folded his ear around it and wired shut so I didn't lose the tag on the way out.)


----------



## jasonk0519

Great Buck Bonhead! I bet that was a tough nights sleep before you went to track him, I’m glad it worked out, Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck!!


----------



## Mr. October

Hunting NJ this morning. I had a decent buck with a bad limp come in at first light. I took what I thought was a good shot but think he was a little farther than I thought or I deflected. He didn’t go far. I busted out the true talker and worked him for a bit. Two other bucks came in. Both small and broken but one got his attention and he came through an opening at 30 yards. I stopped him and shot. He went about 20 yards. Stopped. Stood. Then turned and bedded. I can just see his butt and rack. I think he looks done but I got all day so gonna wait a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good for you


----------



## nicko

Congrats mr O. Sounds like you got it done.


----------



## Mr. October

One of those giant earth shaking helicopters just buzzed me and he didn’t move. Climbing down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

He was dead moments after I shot. First kill with a Sevr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats!!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Davy, Bonehead and MrOct!
Holding out for one of the studs here in Tennessee.
Had a stud tailing a doe across field the afternoon we pulled in. 
Passed on pic buck first morning.
Lots of deer, turkeys and coyotes. They’ve woken us up 2 nights now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt, bet it’s nice being with the family!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Pete. 

Good luck to all hunting PA and beyond the state borders.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to all that have put some bucks down. 
Seems like last few days are heating up, and next week should be really good, especially with the temps and weather. 
I shot this guy Wednesday AM in the rain. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congratulations perryhunter.
Had a real close encounter with a solid, shooter shortly after 9am unfortunately he was in the thicket directly behind me, maybe 10 yards, smart deer. I carefully pruned away some interfering branches. Running some errands and getting lunch before hitting it again this afternoon.
Feels like I’m in Pennsylvania being able to hunt tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

I ended a 10 year archery buck drought on Thursday morning. I have a number of rifle bucks in that time frame, but only released one arrow on a buck and missed him low. I’ve been pretty picky, but I couldn’t pass up the opportunity on Thursday. He was the 6th buck I saw on public that morning. I had to throw the book at him to get him to commit - grunts, bleats, snort wheezes - and he slowly circled my tree and gave me a perfect 30 yard shot. Went about 60 yards. Took my time quartering and packing him out. Just one of those perfect mornings with a perfect ending!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Tam


----------



## nicko

You guys are in treestands......







I’m here.


----------



## Missions95

nicko said:


> You guys are in treestands......
> View attachment 7306329
> I’m here.


Don’t feel bad, that’s where I am too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

I'm over the moon! Took my 11 your old nephew Ted hunting this morning still trying for his first deer and well............... 15 yard shot, from the ground with no blind, absolutely the heaviest blood trail I've ever seen! He kept his composure so well through the shot too, so proud of the little dude 😁


----------



## TauntoHawk

davydtune said:


> I'm over the moon! Took my 11 your old nephew Ted hunting this morning still trying for his first deer and well............... 15 yard shot, from the ground with no blind, absolutely the heaviest blood trail I've ever seen! He kept his composure so well through the shot too, so proud of the little dude


Gorgeous buck Dave tune, he's gonna remember that one for a long time 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> You guys are in treestands......
> View attachment 7306329
> I’m here.


That looks horrible...lol!


----------



## full moon64

Tam9492,,Dave Nephew congrats/


----------



## Mr. October

tam9492 said:


> I ended a 10 year archery buck drought on Thursday morning. I have a number of rifle bucks in that time frame, but only released one arrow on a buck and missed him low. I’ve been pretty picky, but I couldn’t pass up the opportunity on Thursday. He was the 6th buck I saw on public that morning. I had to throw the book at him to get him to commit - grunts, bleats, snort wheezes - and he slowly circled my tree and gave me a perfect 30 yard shot. Went about 60 yards. Took my time quartering and packing him out. Just one of those perfect mornings with a perfect ending!
> 
> View attachment 7306315
> 
> View attachment 7306317
> 
> View attachment 7306321


Nice buck! Congratulations on breaking the drought.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> You guys are in treestands......
> View attachment 7306329
> I’m here.


How’s the rut there?


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> I'm over the moon! Took my 11 your old nephew Ted hunting this morning still trying for his first deer and well............... 15 yard shot, from the ground with no blind, absolutely the heaviest blood trail I've ever seen! He kept his composure so well through the shot too, so proud of the little dude [emoji16]


Great job and congratulations to the young hunter. It’s possible deer #2 may be a disappointment. [emoji3]


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> That looks horrible...lol!


it’s for our son so I can suck it up.

congrats Davy. Hopefully a young hunter hooked for life.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

tam9492...congrats on breaking the archery drought!

boneheadjaz...congrats on the recovery of your best buck to date!

Way to go perryhunter...... toughin' it out in the rain!

Mr. October...congrats on the NJ buck! Sounds like you were do some opportunities for a change.

davydtune, congrats to your nephew...hope he don't think he's gonna top that one soon.

Sorry if I missed anybody...you guys are stacking them up like cord wood! 
Lookin like a banner season for PA archery hunters this year and those in this thread are only a small display of it.

Last 2 days have been low on deer sightings for me. To be honest I saw more deer right before the cold front got here??? Passed 2 earlier this week and nearly had a shot on another...now I'll be tryin to get it done this week......and stay warm at the same time.

I wonder how Charman made out today...


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats all. Especially the nephew Davy. Love seeing the kids with a deer.
Was pretty excited for tomorrow (and still am just a bit of a knock here). One of my college room mates had told me his son (11yo) wants to hunt but this guy has never hunted. Told him I'd get him out. Kid plays hockey and tomorrow is the only day they could make it work. Had them over shooting a crossbow and gave him an adjustable bow that he'll use until he grows out of it. 
It's an hour drive for them to get here, then another 35-40 minutes to hunting grounds then 15-20 minute walk. Couldn't do that to the kid in the morning so we were planning on an evening hunt.

20-30mph winds with gusts to 40 and rain. And the kid hurt his wrist at hockey and may be down for the count anyway. We're going to talk at 10am. 

Little bummed. Was hoping for a "Davydtune nephew" day, or doe, or even a deer sighting. Might have to wait until next year.


----------



## PAbigbear

Way to go Ted! Good job mentoring Davy!


----------



## davydtune

Thanks guys! I think I'm just as or even more excited about this than any of my own kills 😁 Has been very awesome to be able to pass on my knowledge to the little dude. I did tell him that it all comes with price though as uncle davy is getting old and beat up and well I'll be needing someone to haul stands and deer around in the future, lol!


----------



## Mr. October

Man for those still with tags in your pocket the temps dropped pretty good overnight and with a pending cold front it could be a good morning out there. Good luck on PA's first-ever Sunday.


----------



## Billy H

Just getting caught up on this thread congrats to the additional successful hunters, great to see these bucks hitting the ground. Had a couple close encounters but not getting it done here.

Some might find this interesting if your bored in stand and feel like a bit of a read. We ( son and I) have had chronic problems with a neighbor to the 150 acres we sole permission on. He's done it all from trespassing to dumping trash on the property. Absentee owner and he did this for years with no deterrent. When we took over this guy tried us a few times. We removed his stands and made sure he knew it when he got caught on cam. Last year this guy called me and said he knew all the neighboring property owners and was going to set up feeders on the boarders so it would be ilegal for us to hunt, yes the guy is a real POS. I laughed at him and told him to go ahead. Not sure if he did. That bring us to this past week. My son went to one of his sets and found his cam was stolen, a brand new 5 gal bucket and a pile of corn under the stand. Obviously dumped earlier that day. Somebody set us up. Gee whiz wonder who? The PGC was called and surprisingly they responded the next day after initially telling us we can't hunt it for 30 days now that its been baited. They were given the whole history whats been going on here, have the guys name and address and have him on their radar screen. Its only a matter of time now. A couple cell cams with GPS tracking are in the works as well. 
The joys of hunting southeast PA.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Just getting caught up on this thread congrats to the additional successful hunters, great to see these bucks hitting the ground. Had a couple close encounters but not getting it done here.
> 
> Some might find this interesting if your bored in stand and feel like a bit of a read. We ( son and I) have had chronic problems with a neighbor to the 150 acres we sole permission on. He's done it all from trespassing to dumping trash on the property. Absentee owner and he did this for years with no deterrent. When we took over this guy tried us a few times. We removed his stands and made sure he knew it when he got caught on cam. Last year this guy called me and said he knew all the neighboring property owners and was going to set up feeders on the boarders so it would be ilegal for us to hunt, yes the guy is a real POS. I laughed at him and told him to go ahead. Not sure if he did. That bring us to this past week. My son went to one of his sets and found his cam was stolen, a brand new 5 gal bucket and a pile of corn under the stand. Obviously dumped earlier that day. Somebody set us up. Gee whiz wonder who? The PGC was called and surprisingly they responded the next day after initially telling us we can't hunt it for 30 days now that its been baited. They were given the whole history whats been going on here, have the guys name and address and have him on their radar screen. Its only a matter of time now. A couple cell cams with GPS tracking are in the works as well.
> The joys of hunting southeast PA.


Maybe set a trap line and see if you catch a giant rat.

I thought you could bait down there?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Maybe set a trap line and see if you catch a giant rat.
> 
> I thought you could bait down there?


 It needs to be from an mechanical distribution feeder. No dumping buckets allowed. As far as I’m concerned all feeding should be outlawed in the state. But that’s just me.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> It needs to be from an mechanical distribution feeder. No dumping buckets allowed. As far as I’m concerned all feeding should be outlawed in the state. But that’s just me.


So, mechanical feeders are ok, but not bait piles? We live in a strange state. I do agree that baiting should be illegal regardless of method.


----------



## 138104

First deer of the day came through and it's a buck. Good start though, but need a doe.


----------



## jasonk0519

It a Beautiful Sunday morning to be in the stand. Let’s hope this is just the start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Billy, is it still shut down for 30 days? You said initially, I’m wondering if they told you different when the responded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Shot this nice 6X5 in Wayne National on Thursday. I watched him for about an hour eating acorns with his girlfriend and they fed to within 60 yards and that was it. They starting feeding away from me and at sunset I decided to grunt to him. He didn't even pay attention to my grunts. Then I gave him a snort wheeze and it was like I slapped him in the face and called his girlfriend ugly. He came stomping up the mountain and stopped at about 33 yards and turned to back to his lady when he didn't see another buck. I drew and mouth grunted to stop him and double lunged him with a Muzzy MX3. I shot a nice 9 point in Pa. but ended up having the game warden come and take the deer because it had a huge tumor in it's steaks and it wasn't fit to eat. He gave me a replacement tag so I'm still at it in Pa. Also my son shot a nice wide 9 point in Pa, overall the Bone family is having a pretty good season.


----------



## nicko

Wow Pabone! The width on that buck is amazing. Congrats to your son and you.


----------



## nicko

Billy, you and your son are to be commended for keeping your cool with this jackwagon neighbor. Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Billy H

Way to go PA bone. Another great buck

Jason he said it would be Ok as of Saturday.

Nicko we are finally glad he committed a game violation to get the PGC involved. The theft, dumping, and trespassing is a police matter and it’s tough to get them to do much unless you have some kind of proof . The rope is playing out, soon he’ll have enough to hang himself

yeah it’s great to be out on a Sunday.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats everyone that scored, looks like a great season for many and continues to be one of if not the best threads on this site.
Billy, he’s days are numbered.

High winds here today elected to sleep in, hopefully they’ll move this afternoon.
We pulled a card on one of the plots yesterday and it sure does give inspiration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

That is a stud pabone! Congrats!!!!


----------



## rogersb

Sat a couple hours this morning then went to grab a camera I've let sit over a month and haven't hunted the area, just letting it tell me info for next year. A bear mangled and ruined it after the camera was there 2 days. 

Side note I found a great new spot where I saw 15 deer in one sit and had 6 inside 20 yards. I'll get out there a couple more times this week. Good luck to anyone still out.


----------



## skinner2

I was planning on going out this morning but decided against it when I got up and it was pretty windy with temps already in the 50's. I am on vacation this week so just decided to stay in today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## 138104

Made it to 12:00 before rain started. Saw 1 buck, 1 doe, and a flock of turkeys. I also just realized today the season runs until the 20th. I might burn some vacation time to get a final atchery hunt in.


----------



## nicko

got a late cancellation of work for Monday so I’m free and clear tomorrow.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ll be hunting all week to last day for statewide anyway. Got fresh sign around my stand up north. M excited to see what’s on my camera at that spot. Hoping something big enough to make sure I get out of bed every morning, and not sleep in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

PaBone said:


> Shot this nice 6X5 in Wayne National on Thursday. I watched him for about an hour eating acorns with his girlfriend and they fed to within 60 yards and that was it. They starting feeding away from me and at sunset I decided to grunt to him. He didn't even pay attention to my grunts. Then I gave him a snort wheeze and it was like I slapped him in the face and called his girlfriend ugly. He came stomping up the mountain and stopped at about 33 yards and turned to back to his lady when he didn't see another buck. I drew and mouth grunted to stop him and double lunged him with a Muzzy MX3. I shot a nice 9 point in Pa. but ended up having the game warden come and take the deer because it had a huge tumor in it's steaks and it wasn't fit to eat. He gave me a replacement tag so I'm still at it in Pa. Also my son shot a nice wide 9 point in Pa, overall the Bone family is having a pretty good season.
> View attachment 7306612
> View attachment 7306613
> View attachment 7306614
> View attachment 7306615
> View attachment 7306616


Holy cow man! That thing is HUGE! Nice job to you and your family. Bummer on the 9 pt.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Sat a couple hours this morning then went to grab a camera I've let sit over a month and haven't hunted the area, just letting it tell me info for next year. A bear mangled and ruined it after the camera was there 2 days.
> 
> Side note I found a great new spot where I saw 15 deer in one sit and had 6 inside 20 yards. I'll get out there a couple more times this week. Good luck to anyone still out.


And a good spot for bear. [emoji3]


----------



## Bassthumb32

I had an awful day Saturday I ended up injuring a small 6 point. I was slowly walking to a mid day set up and I stopped and was debating where to set up at and I heard a twig break looked and there he was about 60 yards away through some very thick saplings. I grunted and he made his way to me. At 25 yards he stopped and did a rub then kept coming. He stepped out at twenty turned broadside slightly quartering to and I let it fly. Heard a loud thump he jumped 4 feet in the air and landed on his side and started kicking like they do when they go down. I thought he'd stay there but he got up and started back through the thick saplings and stopped where I first saw him at. He was limping pretty badly. I lost him through the brush. I went back to the truck waited 2 hours went to where I shot him, no blood then I went to where I last saw him no blood no arrow. Went back to the truck and a guy in our club thought he might have saw him and took me to where he saw him and we found a little bit of blood we got a general direction of where he had headed and I backed out again. Came back that evening 6-7 have elapsed at this point we find the blood again all in all track him for about 500 yards and we lost blood and ultimately we never found him. He never laid down either. I hope he will be ok but I'm pretty sure I hit him hard on the shoulder. I feel sick. Pretty upset with myself.


----------



## j.d.m.

Sucks to hear, sorry. It happens unfortunately though. Most likely will survive and will be digging doe next few weeks yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Learned a lesson yesterday. This particular stand is only a few hundred yards from the truck, and I actually even park in a different (farther) spot to not disrupt any travel patterns of deer. Wasn't sure how long the weather would hold out and didn't expect any deer to be moving with the wind forecast. Wanted a stand I could get out of quickly if needed. 
It is uphill to get back to the truck though. Then I shot a doe. Rather than drag the deer I remembered I had stashed a cooler in the truck a month or so ago. "I'll just take the cooler down and throw the quarters etc in the cooler." Thinking "How bad could it be? I backpack them out a couple times a year."

I will never do that again. Carrying a cooler is WAY different than throwing a framepack on and carrying weight. Took me over an hour to get up the hill to a spot that I could even get the truck reasonably close to, in the meantime it began raining and with the recent logging roads (i.e. mud) I fell a couple times into the mud. 
My arms and shoulders are very sore today. I've made a lot of dumb decisions in my life, this just happens to be the most recent one. 

Hope everyone else had fun Sunday hunting.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I went yesterday just to be out on the first ever archery Sunday, hunting doe in the rut is tough but it's nice when you can just get out and observe deer. I had 2 deer come through in the dark making rubs and opening scrapes then at sunrise I could see a doe cross a field. Later I spotted a group of deer coming down an edge which were a spike, large 6 and a nice 110in 8pt all came in crossed the hollow I was sitting and went up the point behind me. Then 4 does entered the field feeding as if they had been waiting for thr bucks to leave, one of which had an arrow hanging out of her shoulder (there's public just across the road). A spike and a 7pt showed up and ran them in circles for 15min never got a shot opportunity to try and get the wounded doe down she looked a little stiff but otherwise fine just and eye sore for people who see her until she breaks it off.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I went out yesterday morning and yesterday afternoon with zero expectations of seeing anything.I saw tons of chasing in the morning and had several well within range but they never stopped.I went out again at 3:00pm.It was raining hard but the wind wasn't terrible.I didn't expect to see anything but just had to go.I could have easily killed two cruising non legal bucks Not a half hour into my sit a lone mature doe skirted me just out of rangle and fed on acorns.She was starting to work into me when a tree fell about 20 yards from her.The wind really picked up to the point it was dangerous even being in the woods.Trees and limbs were coming down all around me and the tree I was in started to sway and rock.I actually felt safer in the tree than I did trying to climb down lol.Trees were down all over the place as I drove home but deer were everywhere.


----------



## nicko

Dead morning for me today. Zero deer......saw the same woman walking the trails 3X.


----------



## Mathias

I hear you Nick. First sit here with zero deer.
Hunting the rest of the week in Pa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

boneheadjaz said:


> Hey all! Haven't been on in a long time, but I'm back in the game. Had a career change and hunting time was almost non existent. Got that all squared away now! Congrats on all the great deer! I was able to shoot my buck Oct.30th. My fifth public land buck and my best buck to date. 8pt with a sticker below the browtine. Made a poor shot so just left and came back Halloween morning. was a tough track but found him in the swamp. Went about 300yds. (He is tagged. The green rubber wire is through the tag and then folded his ear around it and wired shut so I didn't lose the tag on the way out.)
> View attachment 7306024
> View attachment 7306023
> View attachment 7306021
> View attachment 7306022


How do you like your Hawk Crawler? I'm on the fence about getting one.


----------



## King

Beautiful morning to be in a tree. Put a 30 yard shot on this guy. Blind rattled and grunted him in. Made a scrape 90 yards out and then continued on his path to find the bucks he heard. He ran 20 yards, stood there for a minute and got wobbly legs. Crashed 20 yards from impact as I watched him in the binos. I couldn’t have scripted it any better.


----------



## nicko

Congrats King!!! Looks like he snapped both brows?


----------



## King

He has shorter brows. He actually snapped the end of his one beam.


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I'm having the worst season I can remember. I hit a doe on November 3 high in the shoulder and never found her. Never found my arrow, hair or blood. I watched her run on a trail for 80 yards and then lost site of her. I searched for 3 hours the next day on the trail then grid searched to no avail. I was pretty discouraged but hoping she may be alive? 

This past Friday I took a half day and went back to this spot and planned to set up on the ground near my trail camera and call to see if something might come out of the bedding area and get a shot on my trail cam. As I was looking to set up I glanced south of me and there was a buck cruising towards me on a trail that would take him 15 yards past me broadside and upwind. I dropped to my knees behind a blow down and waited for him to appear as he was cruising at a good clip. After 30 seconds or so I glanced to my left to see if he had stopped and he was 8 yards from me and locked in on me, face to face. A 4 minute standoff ensued and my bow arm was shaking uncontrollably. I was able to verify this time off of my Ringer cam which he happened to stop in front of. Finally he started to ease back and I was able to drop my arm for relief. He was going to go upwind of me but then decided to go to my left and scent me. As he walked 10 - 15 yards broadside his head went behind a large caliper tree and I drew. He cam to a halt and I had his vitals in plain view for a chip shot. I placed the pin at the top of his heart and squeezed. Right away I knew something went wrong. It definitely did not sound like a hit and he ran about 30 yards, wheeled around, and started stomping and blowing at me for two minutes. I had no shot at this point because of brush. He finally walked off blowing as he left. Ugh

Turns out I didn't see a small sapling that deflected my arrow. There was a tuft of white hair at the shot. I found my arrow about twenty degrees to the right of my shot line, no blood, hair or fat on my arrow. I went and sat in my stand until dark and then went home. The next morning I looked for blood and found some where he stood stomping and blowing at me. It was bright red. I followed it for 150 yards with small specks at the end where he crossed a road and none after that. I'm sure he's alive but I'm pissed that I made a bad shot at such a close range.

Fast forward to Sunday afternoon...........


----------



## yetihunter1

Have a little bit of novel for you guys….

So I am back from my 10 day Rutcation and to sum it up in one word I would have to say bittersweet…..but heavy on the bitter. So I started with a half day on 11/6 and just saw two small bucks cruising, one at 3pm and one at last light. The next day I set up higher on the ridge and had a shooter come in to 10 yds….20 minutes before legal light…..then a spike come down the ridge at 70yds later that morning. I moved to the back of the property to the downwind side of some doe bedding in the afternoon in the hopes of catching some cruising. This puts me in close proximity to some houses and the deer half to cross the drive way (150 yds away) to get up the ridge im on. 10 minutes before sunset the one neighbor hops in his side by side and drives up and down the long driveway till dark…..i did not see any deer that night.

Monday I took my mentor hunter out for her first rut hunt on some private property in WC. We saw one shooter in the am who wouldn’t cross the creek/property line to give us a shot and then one other deer running in the thicket above us but never came out.

While out hunting Monday my wife had a medical scare with our 4 month old son. He hadn’t been feeling well so she took him to the doc who then immediately ordered him a Covid test based on how he was breathing. So Tuesday and Wednesday I stayed home to watch the little guy till we got the test results back (negative luckily) and make sure my wife didn’t go crazy.

Thursday I was able to get back out and set up high on the downwind side of a saddle in the am. Was a sweaty mess because I over dressed and the temp had dropped yet but ended up seeing tons of activity. Several bucks cruising and one monster fork horn with a doe pinned down in the bottom. Later in the am, a nice shooter (8pt with no brows) ran down the ridge to the bench below me that the fork horn and hot doe were on. Seeing that I decided I needed to shift lower because that was where I saw all the action. I climb down, walk down the ridge and set up on the bench. 10 mins later the no brow 8 shows up at 10 yds. I reach into my pocket to grab my release and…..its gone. It fell out of my pocket in my rush down the side of the ridge, so I got to watch this buck slowly walk by my stand at 10 yds. I get down and walk the area several times looking for it but a brown release on brown leaves does not really pop out. To save my day I ran home grabbed my old wrist rocket release, resighted my bow and then drove back to my hunting spot. Set up high on the ridge, 50 yds from the trail due to lack of time. Had a doe come down the ridge as I was setting up. Then around 3:00 had a no brow 7 side hill the ridge 50 yds below me and directly down wind. For the next hour we played around, me trying to get him up the ridge and him trying to see if I was on the trail. I finally got him to start up the ridge when a family with their 3 small loud kids decided to come down the hiking trail. The buck froze, watched them walk by and then walked out of my life. Then around 4:30 I see movement on the hiking trail coming towards me. I think it must be the family returning when I see a two doe come running down it. And then there he is….following the doe is a monster 8pt, an absolute brute, and they are coming right to me. They get to around 30 yds, i’m shaking, I draw back and…I hit the trigger to soon and shoot under him! He takes three bounds and stops, then walks back to the does. He is at 30 yds again, I take a deep breath range him, draw my bow and….he runs after one of the does trying to go back the way they came. I hold full draw and he eventually comes back with her to the area he as just at. I put the pin on the vital V and fire…..CRACK!!! I hit low, right at the joint or top of the leg and he takes off.

I reranged where he was at and while it looked like he was in the same spot he was actually a little further out so what looked like a 30 yds shot was actually 35-36. I am crestfallen but hoping I punched through the shoulder to get atleast one lung, if the shot was high enough. I called Tauntohawk who came out to help me track. We gave him a few hours and started up. We found good blood, consistent if not very heavy and when he stopped we found good puddles. Problem was it had rained all day so the blood was diluted from the water on all the leaves. We were having trouble telling if it was darker, lung blood or just muscle blood because everything was mixing with all the water. We tracked him for 400 yds till we got to a big pool of blood that was still warm…we jumped him. Taunto and I backed out and I came back in the am.

Friday morning was raining again, which hadn’t been in the forecast earlier. I get to the spot of last blood and its basically all washed away. I have no blood, no sign, so I just start grid searching down all the deer trails and terrain features for the next three and a half hours. Nothing. Called several dog trackers and all were busy or wouldn’t take the track because from my description I had a non lethal hit on the buck (they think I hit upper leg). I called a few other guys who hunt the area and asked them to also keep their eyes open just so I can have some closure on if he is alive or dead (if dead I will put my tag on what ever is left).

Friday afternoon I set up in a spot close to where I last saw him in the hopes that a hot doe would get him up despite being hit with an arrow and I could confirm alive or dead. I didn’t see him but I did see another large buck running a group of does and mock charging a ballsy spike buck who kept getting in on the action.

Saturday I was back in the same area with the same hope of seeing him from stand if it was only a wound or seeing vultures circling if he died. Saw nothing in the morning, shifted in the afternoon to a spot I know holds a lot of does in the hopes I would see him there if still alive. Saw lots of does between 60-200 yds away being run by small bucks but not the deer I shot.

Sunday morning I was back in the same spot as Saturday night and had 8 doe bed 45 yds from for 5 hours with no buck sightings. Wife called saying she needed help with the boys so I climbed down and ended my rutcation with the horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach that I had wounded a buck of a lifetime and I may never know if he lived or died. I plan to get out later this week to look for a vultures or check the bottoms for a body near water but I think I may have broke his leg or shoulder and he is hurt but alive.

All in all I saw a ton of activity on the days I hunted, lots of chasing and more mature bucks then I have seen in awhile but when it came down to it messed up my chance and now how to live with this feeling for the rest of the year.

Hope everyone else is having better luck than me.


----------



## King

Thankful for good friends saving me a 300 yard solo drag.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One heck of a trip...where were you hunting Matt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Randy!!!!


----------



## Matt Musto

I was setup last evening by 1 pm for the first Sunday hunt in PA History. Bumped a small spike on my way in. Around 3 the same spike came by me at 40 yards and I ranged the trail thinking another deer would be by on that trail possibly. an hour later I saw a few does off in the distance out in the fields and was starting to feel like I was done for the evening. Then I looked up where the spike cam from and an absolute hammer 10 pointer was coming out and heading away from me at about 60 yards. I hit the grunt tube and he stopped. He started to move and I hit it again an he turned and came back towards me. He got on the trail at forty yards and turned broadside going to my left and stopped behind a tree with his vitals wide open. I thought to hit the tube again but didn't want to spook him since he didn't see the deer that grunted to him initially. He was still standing there and I ranged him at 43 yards. I can shoot 60 yards at my range and do often so I was comfortable with a clear shot at this distance plus he looked closer because his body was so big. well I put my 40 pin on his heart and squeezed. It did not sound like a hit and he ran 20 yards away from me back the way he came and stopped. I tried a snort wheeze and a grunt but that made him trot off. I was sick with myself. I aimed at the heart thinking he might drop into the shot jumping the string but he never heard it until my arrow hit the dirt 5 yards beyond him. I got down and crept over but my thought of a clean miss was evident when I found my arrow buried to the fletching and my broadhead lost to a root, no blood or hair. I will stop shooting in anticipation of jumping the string.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> One heck of a trip...where were you hunting Matt?


This was behind my work in a creek bottom I've been hunting for 18 years.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to all the harvests. PA Bone awesome spreads on both you and your sons bucks. What did they tape?


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> I was setup last evening by 1 pm for the first Sunday hunt in PA History. Bumped a small spike on my way in. Around 3 the same spike came by me at 40 yards and I ranged the trail thinking another deer would be by on that trail possibly. an hour later I saw a few does off in the distance out in the fields and was starting to feel like I was done for the evening. Then I looked up where the spike cam from and an absolute hammer 10 pointer was coming out and heading away from me at about 60 yards. I hit the grunt tube and he stopped. He started to move and I hit it again an he turned and came back towards me. He got on the trail at forty yards and turned broadside going to my left and stopped behind a tree with his vitals wide open. I thought to hit the tube again but didn't want to spook him since he didn't see the deer that grunted to him initially. He was still standing there and I ranged him at 43 yards. I can shoot 60 yards at my range and do often so I was comfortable with a clear shot at this distance plus he looked closer because his body was so big. well I put my 40 pin on his heart and squeezed. It did not sound like a hit and he ran 20 yards away from me back the way he came and stopped. I tried a snort wheeze and a grunt but that made him trot off. I was sick with myself. I aimed at the heart thinking he might drop into the shot jumping the string but he never heard it until my arrow hit the dirt 5 yards beyond him. I got down and crept over but my thought of a clean miss was evident when I found my arrow buried to the fletching and my broadhead lost to a root, no blood or hair. I will stop shooting in anticipation of jumping the string.


That sucks. I always aim where I want the arrow to hit. I only had one deer drop and it was a clean miss right over her back. I blamed the broadhead as it was loud in flight.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats King!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> One heck of a trip...where were you hunting Matt?


this Matt? I was local all week on public....no trips for me this year with the kids so young 
don’t and no family in the state.


----------



## nicko

The two Matt’s had it going on. Sorry to hear about the lost deer. It sucks for sure.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> The two Matt’s had it going on. Sorry to hear about the lost deer. It sucks for sure.


It was a great couple days and that buck I hit was an absolute giant. I am getting cams out there this week too. Hope I can get him limping by.


----------



## PAbigbear

yetihunter1 said:


> It was a great couple days and that buck I hit was an absolute giant. I am getting cams out there this week too. Hope I can get him limping by.


I lost a good buck and the feeling is one that you just can't describe. Absolutely sickening. Totally deflating. All the time and effort leading up to moment that matters the most and you blow it made me feel like just hanging up my bow. We actually saw the buck I hit chasing 2 doe while making a last ditch effort to find more blood and this morning he showed up on a cell cam about a mile away. I'm fairly certain I hit either square on the ridge of the shoulder blade or right at the joint because I only had 3.5-4" penetration. Hopefully you'll get some closure asap, but hopefully it's him still kicking and you'll get another crack at him.


----------



## nicko

It won't make anybody feel any better but they are incredibly tough animals. The amount of abuse / damage they can take and absorb / recover is astounding. Just serves to add even more to the respect they deserve.


----------



## boneheadjaz

andymick32 said:


> How do you like your Hawk Crawler? I'm on the fence about getting one.


Probably one of the best investments I've made in hunting gear. It's honestly a game changer when it comes to getting the whole deer out! Buy it and you won't have any regrets.


----------



## Mr. October

boneheadjaz said:


> Probably one of the best investments I've made in hunting gear. It's honestly a game changer when it comes to getting the whole deer out! Buy it and you won't have any regrets.


I agree. I don't own one. I've used a buddies up in the mountains last year and it is easily the most efficient and best cart you can use if you have room in your vehicle for it. I bought one this summer but it took up too much room in my SUV so I sold it to a friend. If I had a pick-up I'd definitely have one.


----------



## Mr. October

Temps in the 20s here this morning. Get out there if you can and have a tag. It's gotta be good today.


----------



## jlh42581

Yard deer last night...























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassthumb32

That is amazing!


----------



## 138104

I believe this is the same buck I am seeing regularly. I am surprised I haven't seen anything bigger.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Yard deer last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well he showed that 3d target whose who.


----------



## Bucket

I had 4 of my 5 deer targets molested over the past couple weeks. 3 of the 4 suffered broken legs in the affair. They all had some nasty "stains" on their hind end and one went at it till he was blead. That's what I call hard up!


----------



## 138104

I've seen 4 different buck today cruising through. One was a decent 8.


----------



## Mathias

Rolled in after midnight.
Sat from 9-11 this morning close to home. Nothing seen.
Heading out to the woods shortly.
Wish the wind would subside.


----------



## andymick32

boneheadjaz said:


> Probably one of the best investments I've made in hunting gear. It's honestly a game changer when it comes to getting the whole deer out! Buy it and you won't have any regrets.


Glad to hear. I was just about to buy a new one and a guy I know posted one he used a couple times for sale on Facebook. Saved myself about $100. Hopefully going to test it out this week on a doe.


----------



## Matt Musto

On my way home from work I saw a lot of doe only groups out feeding around 4 pm. 5-8 does in each group and no buck around molesting them


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PaBone, Congrats to you and your son on those bucks! Too bad about the 9pt, had that happen 3 or so times now.

vonfoust, Congrats on the doe! How are your arms and shoulders today?

King, Congrats on the buck. Good friends to have with that John Deere around.


----------



## nicko

Snug as a bug in a tree stand rug in 5C… Windy as all get out right now .....














actually getting a little bit of snow


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your friend is back! Probably trying to stay out of the wind.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck Nick and anybody else at it this week. Wednesday through Friday I can go all day if I have the mind too.

I don't like the wind either but one of the nicest bucks I've seen over the last 4 years was chasing a fawn near dark on a day like this. Was 35 degrees with 15-20mph winds.


***Was out till 11:30 this morning...in the stand at 5:15am. A lil after 6am, I heard what I thought was a deer coming my way...it trotted past me inside 20yds and appeared to be a doe. Not 30 seconds later there was another deer...a decent looking buck from what I saw...but too early to legally shoot or tell just how big it was anyway!

Fast forward a bit, I had traded a cam card on the walk in and was having a look at 6:59am, I glanced to my right and saw a deer coming my way beyond some thick stuff about 50-60yds out.
I saw a bit of antler...slid the camera in my pocket, grabbed my bow off the hook and stood up. He came right on by me broadside at 15-20 feet, a bit close but almost perfect otherwise, cept for the part where he only had one 7" spike with a teeny y on it! He was also missing a touch of hair on his back.

Back to the trail cam pics...the first deer in the dark that trotted past me was a doe fawn...the buck was the one I posted the 3 pics of that I passed early last week. I'd likely not pass him again and still probably wouldn't even though....he's now busted up a little. Probably lost 2-3 inches off his right side g2 and most of his g3.... Guess I should shot him when I had the chance...


----------



## Mathias

Wish I was in Iowa. Not so much for the size of the deer, but the fact that ours are weenies and don’t move when it’s windy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wish I was in Iowa. Not so much for the size of the deer, but the fact that ours are weenies and don’t move when it’s windy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...same in KS...seems 20mph winds are the standard out there


----------



## Bassthumb32

I will have to work the remainder of the season anyone else that gets a chance to go out GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nicko

Wind got to be a little too much in the stand… I was more focused on holding on then looking for deer. Climbed down and found a nice break out of the wind at a powerline crossing. Always saw deer move through this area over the years and there’s a defined trail cutting through the grass. I’ll ride out the rest of the day here. If anything moves, I’ll hear it before I see it.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, buck, doe or either today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

i’ll take either Matt… I have two antlerless tags for 5C and the freezer is getting low. But I’m being picky on antlers.


----------



## 138104

Well, looks like you guys who hunt out of state better be careful. Fuehrer Wolf implemented an out of state travel ban effective this Friday. You either have to have a negative COVID test 72-hrs prior to returning or quarantine for 14 days. Bunch of BS.


----------



## nicko

No dice this afternoon but this property is always better in the morning. I may end up in the same spot on Saturday morning.


----------



## Bassthumb32

Perry24 said:


> Well, looks like you guys who hunt out of state better be careful. Fuehrer Wolf implemented an out of state travel ban effective this Friday. You either have to have a negative COVID test 72-hrs prior to returning or quarantine for 14 days. Bunch of BS.


I think it's funny how I work in Maryland but that's ok.


----------



## 138104

Bassthumb32 said:


> I think it's funny how I work in Maryland but that's ok.


Right. It would be interesting to know how many folks travel out state due to work.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bassthumb32 said:


> I think it's funny how I work in Maryland but that's ok.


Works for me, we'll get back from KS on 11/29 and well golly gee whiz, I guess I'll just have to quarantine in Potter County until 12/13. Wait a minute, isn't that the entire PA rifle season ...haha


----------



## nicko

I like the way you think Joe.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> No dice this afternoon but this property is always better in the morning. I may end up in the same spot on Saturday morning.


Just a reminder..... Archery Deer season ends on Friday the 20th. The PGC should have put more emphasis on it ending on a Friday as that never happened before. 
Might be a good spot for Bear, that comes in Saturday.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Just a reminder..... Archery Deer season ends on Friday the 20th. The PGC should have put more emphasis on it ending on a Friday as that never happened before.
> Might be a good spot for Bear, that comes in Saturday.


Season is still open in special regulation units right up until the Friday before gun season begins. I am in 5C.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Season is still open in special regulation units right up until the Friday before gun season begins. I am in 5C.


I always forget about those special areas. Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## KylePA

Schleprock1 said:


> I always forget about those special areas. Good luck on Saturday.


I believe in the special regulation area I can hunt on Sunday with my bow as well....


----------



## King

With my season essentially done outside of a couple doe tags, I'm still working on trying to get my middle son his first deer. Last night we had 10 deer move through with really the only opportunity on a mature doe was ended by a boarder on their horse walking through the horse trail.  We will be after it again next week since we have a wrestling tournament this weekend.


----------



## King

Got an interesting buck on camera. I love the dagger. Sorry it's a picture of a picture.


----------



## Schleprock1

KylePA said:


> I believe in the special regulation area I can hunt on Sunday with my bow as well....


I don't think so. Every time you are allowed to hunt on Sunday it is called out specifically as a Sunday in the listing of seasons and bag limits.
*DEER, ARCHERY (Antlered and Antlerless) WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D:* Sept. 19-Nov. 14; Sunday, Nov. 15; Nov. 16-27 and Dec. 26-Jan. 23, 2021.
See how "Sunday, Nov. 15th" is specifically called out above.
You can hunt Bear on Sunday with your bow. *BLACK BEAR (Statewide): *Nov. 21; Sunday, Nov. 22; and Nov. 23-24.
Provided you have a Bear tag.


----------



## KylePA

Good point I initially read it November 16-27 which would include Sunday. I guess I could be "bear" hunting at my house on Sunday.


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Good point I initially read it November 16-27 which would include Sunday. I guess I could be "bear" hunting at my house on Sunday.


Yeah Kyle, I was looking at this today and its only bear hunting this sunday....but next sunday you can shoot deer again


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> Yeah Kyle, I was looking at this today and its only bear hunting this sunday....but next sunday you can shoot deer again


 Makes a lot of sense 🙄


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Well, looks like you guys who hunt out of state better be careful. Fuehrer Wolf implemented an out of state travel ban effective this Friday. You either have to have a negative COVID test 72-hrs prior to returning or quarantine for 14 days. Bunch of BS.


It's absolutely ridiculous and gets everyone all paranoid. I'm leaving for IL in a couple hours. I was originally supposed to fly, but my wife's family was uneasy with me air traveling and then coming home next week for Thanksgiving, regardless of the recent study that found you're absolutely fine in a plane while wearing a mask. I'll be darned if I'm giving up my trip so I said, fine. I'll drive. It's 13 hours, but so what. I'm hunting with my buddy who lives out there and will have limited exposure. We're going to stay in his camper. Going to a county that has literally nearly 600k less residents than Bucks. Welp, the new travel restrictions are announced and all of a sudden my MIL thinks I'm a flipping risk. Complete logical thinking out the window. Meanwhile, my wife works at the Justice Center with 100 folks in her department. Sees the public bout daily. My BIL is working as a super at a dealership remodel down in Philly. Me...I work from home! But I'm the risk. At least Thanksgiving will be quiet. lol!


----------



## Bassthumb32

Yeah the whole deer season over on Friday is kind of wild. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Schleprock1

Bassthumb32 said:


> Yeah the whole deer season over on Friday is kind of wild. Doesn't make sense to me.


Well with last Sunday and this week we gained 6 days. And Saturday the 21st starts Bear season. I can understand closing archery before that day. I can just imagine the fights when a group of 25 starts putting on a bear drive under guys archery hunting for deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It’s going to be crazy...I bet we’ll continue to see a few more giants fall because of it as well...more people moving deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PA has produced some true giants this year!!! Not that it means all that much in the grand scheme, but PA leads al states in both buck and doe harvests in the AT deer contest this year.

I’ve seen 5 different PA buck that would be wall hangers in any of our homes. I am only aware of one that was shot (156” 11-point).


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous and gets everyone all paranoid. I'm leaving for IL in a couple hours. I was originally supposed to fly, but my wife's family was uneasy with me air traveling and then coming home next week for Thanksgiving, regardless of the recent study that found you're absolutely fine in a plane while wearing a mask. I'll be darned if I'm giving up my trip so I said, fine. I'll drive. It's 13 hours, but so what. I'm hunting with my buddy who lives out there and will have limited exposure. We're going to stay in his camper. Going to a county that has literally nearly 600k less residents than Bucks. Welp, the new travel restrictions are announced and all of a sudden my MIL thinks I'm a flipping risk. Complete logical thinking out the window. Meanwhile, my wife works at the Justice Center with 100 folks in her department. Sees the public bout daily. My BIL is working as a super at a dealership remodel down in Philly. Me...I work from home! But I'm the risk. At least Thanksgiving will be quiet. lol!


"I'm sorry everyone, I don't want to ruin anyone's Thanksgiving or be the cause of anyone getting sick. With these new restrictions I will sacrifice and stay in Illinois until Thanksgiving is over. Please Facetime right after dinner so I can see everyone. Oh, I'll return Friday but just to be safe I will be gun hunting for 14 days away from everyone."


----------



## nicko

I didn't do nearly as much local bowhunting this year as I usually do. Still time left in the regular season but I may only get out one or two more times before thunder stick season begins. 

Wish Potter wasn't 4.5 hours away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Wish Potter wasn't 4.5 hours away.


Tell me about it. The ride isn’t bad it’s the time you’re missing either out of the woods and/or away from your fam...10hrs of traveling for 11 hrs in a stand if you try to make a weekend trip without taking time from work[emoji20]and stay in your stand sun up to sundown.

Hopefully the Sunday hunting catches on...that will help!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Tell me about it. The ride isn’t bad it’s the time you’re missing either out of the woods and/or away from your fam...10hrs of traveling for 11 hrs in a stand if you try to make a weekend trip without taking time from work[emoji20]and stay in your stand sun up to sundown.
> 
> Hopefully the Sunday hunting catches on...that will help!


Having Sundays open would help a lot with trip planning. Had a dead no-hunting Sunday up there this month. I chose the dates for the trip but won’t do that again.

Will still plan to get up there post Christmas.


----------



## Mathias

Sitting here, waiting on venison meatloaf in the oven and I see the daily visitors to the yard, doe and fawns, run off. Pretty nice buck out there, several times broken off, makes me wonder, who did it.
Broke out my Montana decoy this afternoon , added a frilly white tail, and have her airing out near the house.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sitting here, waiting on venison meatloaf in the oven and I see the daily visitors to the yard, doe and fawns, run off. Pretty nice buck out there, several times broken off, makes me wonder, who did it.
> Broke out my Montana decoy this afternoon , added a frilly white tail, and have her airing out near the house.


Matt, have you had luck with the decoy in the past? I often see deer up in Potter come to a field or pipeline edge and just look around for other deer. Seems it could be effective under the right conditions. Do you use any estrus with the decoy or go au'natural?

How about some pics of that meatloaf? 😋


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bassthumb32 said:


> Yeah the whole deer season over on Friday is kind of wild. Doesn't make sense to me.


You don’t like the extra days?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Even with the statewide season being a week longer this year it still feels like the season flew by for me. The older I get the quicker time seems to pass me by.

I've hunted 15 days this season and like having the extra time this year. I'll be taking advantage of the last 2 days left as well and enjoying some more piece & tranquility...
Not that I hate the gun season...but it's a completely different experience.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, have you had luck with the decoy in the past? I often see deer up in Potter come to a field or pipeline edge and just look around for other deer. Seems it could be effective under the right conditions. Do you use any estrus with the decoy or go au'natural?
> 
> How about some pics of that meatloaf? 😋


Nick, I killed this buck a couple seasons ago at my place up north with a decoy. He came in, circled ‘her’, touched her with his nose, ran off and came right back in. I don’t use estrus. Unfortunately that deke floated away this summer in the 6-8” rain event.
Meatloaf was a hit. I realize I need more venison, lone doe gets an arrow....


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Having Sundays open would help a lot with trip planning. Had a dead no-hunting Sunday up there this month. I chose the dates for the trip but won’t do that again.
> 
> Will still plan to get up there post Christmas.


One of the reasons we no longer go up to that part of the State to hunt. It's a long way to go on a weekend for one day of hunting.


----------



## 138104

Perfect morning. Too bad the deer are smarter than me. Got busted 3 times already.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Perfect morning. Too bad the deer are smarter than me. Got busted 3 times already.


Glad someone is out there this morning.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Glad someone is out there this morning.


I have to climb down in an hour to get on a webex meeting, but better than nothing. 

Just saw a small buck with his nose to the ground. Maybe he'll push some does to me. Also being entertained by a squirrel stealing stuffing from my target to make a nest.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Perfect morning. Too bad the deer are smarter than me. Got busted 3 times already.


Getting winded?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Getting winded?


Not sure. My scent should have been blowing away from them, so I suspect they saw movement.


----------



## Bassthumb32

LetThemGrow said:


> You don’t like the extra days?


No I'm super thankful for the extra days. Last Saturday was a lot of fun for me. Just the season ending on a Friday instead of a Saturday threw me for a loop.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can’t tell you how many questions I’ve been getting from friends and family about dates...can I archery hunt the weekend, can I hunt bear on Sunday, season real ends on Friday, firearms really opens on Sat...can I pheasant hunt on Sunday?

It’s all in the digest or even the new pocket guide the PAGC put out 



https://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Documents/2020-21%20Hunting%20Trapping%20Digest/2020-21%20Digest%20Pocket%20Guide.pdf



I will be the first to say, not a whole lot makes sense and the changes are certainly a break from decades of tradition...my guess is everyone just want to be sure...I for one am thankful the PAGC is at least experimenting with the change, it’s about time.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Can’t tell you how many questions I’ve been getting from friends and family about dates...can I archery hunt the weekend, can I hunt bear on Sunday, season real ends on Friday, firearms really opens on Sat...can I pheasant hunt on Sunday?
> 
> It’s all in the digest or even the new pocket guide the PAGC put out
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Documents/2020-21%20Hunting%20Trapping%20Digest/2020-21%20Digest%20Pocket%20Guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I will be the first to say, not a whole lot makes sense and the changes are certainly a break from decades of tradition...my guess is everyone just want to be sure...I for one am thankful the PAGC is at least experimenting with the change, it’s about time.


Thanks for the pocket guide. Just printed it off.


----------



## Bassthumb32

I love the fact they gave us an extra week during the rut great move that really got me excited. I too am glad they are experimenting. I hope they continue the rut week next year. I personally am a little torn on the Sunday hunting though. Just because it really conflicts with church for me but that's just my personal conflict.


----------



## Mathias

Just came in. Cold, looking forward to tomorrow’s 60 degrees.
Saw a nice buck at 7:48 walking along a thicket. Short time later a doe came down the hill, thought he’d be in tow, but nothing else.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think if the last 9-months have shown me anything, it’s how important personal choice/freedoms are important to many in our country. Just recently I found myself embroiled in a less than comfortable conversation with a private business owner in West Chester (bar owner). As one might expect he was livid with the mandated closures, BUT what I found most interesting, his own words, “my wife and I made the decision to close anyway as we thought it was the right thing to do, but as soon as they told us we had to close I defied the order and reopened”???

I tried to avoid the conversation altogether, but failed miserably and my inquisitive, yet relatively simple mind was perplexed. Diving deeper i learned that he and his wife were generally concerned for the well being of their patrons, their employees, and their personal family, citing the often grueling hours they put in at their establishment to keep it at the standards they desire. I doubt anyone could find those intentions anything less than less than honorably responsible. 

However, hearing the inflection of his voice change and watching the color of his complexion change as he began to share his utter disdain for the mandatory closure, I couldn’t help but ask him...why the fervor?

I can’t say I was surprised with the response citing everything from entitled freedoms, liberal rule, communism, etc...but what surprised me was the end result of the mandate would have been the same result he CHOSE.

I’m not trying to stir any pot, poke any bear, or disrupt what tends to be the most trafficked thread on these boards; but the above situation really helped provide some clarity. 

It’s not about the actual closing of businesses or schools or hunting on Sundays, it’s about having a choice in the matter.


----------



## 138104

Interesting viewpoint, but not too surprised. I think that is just human nature.

For those with kids in sports, did you see masks are required while playing? It is getting ridiculous. I will be in Conshohocken Friday and Saturday watching my son play soccer with a mask on. So stupid...


----------



## vonfoust

The reason the Americas were populated is that those that chose to come here did so because they didn't want to be told what to do. Many small business owners own businesses because they don't want to report to someone else. It's no surprise that still exists in our population and is directed at government. 
I can say that if someone tells me what to do I resist, just ask my wife.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> The reason the Americas were populated is that those that chose to come here did so because they didn't want to be told what to do. Many small business owners own businesses because they don't want to report to someone else. It's no surprise that still exists in our population and is directed at government.
> I can say that if someone tells me what to do I resist, just ask my wife.


You're a brave man to challenge your wife!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No bucks seemed to be around and decided I was done passing this morning. Almost straight down shot from 10 ft up, down in about 35yds.
As she laid...


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Can’t tell you how many questions I’ve been getting from friends and family about dates...can I archery hunt the weekend, can I hunt bear on Sunday, season real ends on Friday, firearms really opens on Sat...can I pheasant hunt on Sunday?
> 
> It’s all in the digest or even the new pocket guide the PAGC put out
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Documents/2020-21%20Hunting%20Trapping%20Digest/2020-21%20Digest%20Pocket%20Guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I will be the first to say, not a whole lot makes sense and the changes are certainly a break from decades of tradition...my guess is everyone just want to be sure...I for one am thankful the PAGC is at least experimenting with the change, it’s about time.


I guess I'm just used to looking up dates and reg every season and recording them into my calendar but to be fair I'm usually trying to balance 2 or 3 states

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassthumb32

That looks like a big ol nanny doe AJ nice!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ! Looks like she will fill the freezer very nicely.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> You're a brave man to challenge your wife!


I didn't say I win.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> I didn't say I win.


That was a given!


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I guess I'm just used to looking up dates and reg every season and recording them into my calendar but to be fair I'm usually trying to balance 2 or 3 states
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah...between PA, DE, KS and the occasional invite to NJ, I feel like I need a database to access. 

The PA pocket guide has been valuable, just save it on my phone, everything from the orange requirements and Hutu government hours to seasons and bag limits.

Wish other states had the same


----------



## Billy H

Getting down to the last days I’ll be able to archery hunt this year. Pretty sure first legal buck I get a chance at is going to get it. Certainly no real shortage of young bucks here. Many are sub legal . At this point I think I’d prefer that over a doe here, not that another doe is out of the question. 😆 I want more venison and the thought of late season bow hunting isn’t real appealing to me these days.

that’s a big girl AJ 👍


----------



## King

Congrats AJ! Looks like a hefty nanny.


----------



## 138104

Stars aligned, so back out until dark.


----------



## Mathias

This guy just spent some time eyeballing my decoy. Circled all around. 22 yards at his closest. Going to be a dandy next year I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

11-18 32 yard shot, 70 yard recovery. Elite Synergy with grim reaper broadheads. 2nd sit of the year at my house.


----------



## nicko

Congrats roger!!!! Did you eat those tenderloins yet?


----------



## nicko

Good luck Dave and Matt. Hoping for hero pics. 

it’s funny at this team of the season. There’s plenty of hunting left between a week + in special reg units, two weeks of gun, and the post Christmas season. But there is something about the looming end of the 1st bow season that almost makes it feel
like the season as a whole is coming to an end. The promise of October and the beautiful fall colors are gone, the anticipation of November and the lead up to the rut are passed.

I’ll switch gears quickly and happily pick up the gun two Saturdays from now and make use of all days I can during those two weeks. Another trip to Potter for gun season and just need to pick dates for a late season trip.

While the bow hunters “golden season” is drawing to a close, there’s still plenty to look forward to.


----------



## nicko

Enjoying one of my favorite seasonal brews from a glass that marked a time when the Eagles were good. At least the beer hasn’t changed.


----------



## full moon64

Roger,Aj congrats..Good Luck too all...Buckle up..We need you back here


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Roger. 
Saw a total of 6 tonight. One little shoebox doe under my tree early. Was watching 4 doe in the beans waiting to see if something would show up. Sure enough a buck showed up. A real long spike went in and pushed them off the field not chasing just annoying them. One doe limping very badly off the hind leg. Eventually making their way through the hedge down to the end of the field into where I was set up. Was way to dark by then. Another great sunset tonight.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I think if the last 9-months have shown me anything, it’s how important personal choice/freedoms are important to many in our country. Just recently I found myself embroiled in a less than comfortable conversation with a private business owner in West Chester (bar owner). As one might expect he was livid with the mandated closures, BUT what I found most interesting, his own words, “my wife and I made the decision to close anyway as we thought it was the right thing to do, but as soon as they told us we had to close I defied the order and reopened”???
> 
> I tried to avoid the conversation altogether, but failed miserably and my inquisitive, yet relatively simple mind was perplexed. Diving deeper i learned that he and his wife were generally concerned for the well being of their patrons, their employees, and their personal family, citing the often grueling hours they put in at their establishment to keep it at the standards they desire. I doubt anyone could find those intentions anything less than less than honorably responsible.
> 
> However, hearing the inflection of his voice change and watching the color of his complexion change as he began to share his utter disdain for the mandatory closure, I couldn’t help but ask him...why the fervor?
> 
> I can’t say I was surprised with the response citing everything from entitled freedoms, liberal rule, communism, etc...but what surprised me was the end result of the mandate would have been the same result he CHOSE.
> 
> I’m not trying to stir any pot, poke any bear, or disrupt what tends to be the most trafficked thread on these boards; but the above situation really helped provide some clarity.
> 
> It’s not about the actual closing of businesses or schools or hunting on Sundays, it’s about having a choice in the matter.


I think people get tired of hearing that our leadership trusts us but their actions say otherwise.


----------



## Mathias

AJ & Roger, well done!

Only saw the one buck today, where’d all the girls go???

Hunting a different property tomorrow morning, will be first morning there.

Plenty of time left fellas.......


----------



## jason03

nicko said:


> Good luck Dave and Matt. Hoping for hero pics.
> 
> it’s funny at this team of the season. There’s plenty of hunting left between a week + in special reg units, two weeks of gun, and the post Christmas season. But there is something about the looming end of the 1st bow season that almost makes it feel
> like the season as a whole is coming to an end. The promise of October and the beautiful fall colors are gone, the anticipation of November and the lead up to the rut are passed.
> 
> I’ll switch gears quickly and happily pick up the gun two Saturdays from now and make use of all days I can during those two weeks. Another trip to Potter for gun season and just need to pick dates for a late season trip.
> 
> While the bow hunters “golden season” is drawing to a close, there’s still plenty to look forward to.


Very well put nick, my sentiments exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Roger! 

Back out for the pm today and had me some live bait from 4:06 till 4:41 hunting near cut corn. Remembered I had a camera & got a decent pic when one of them passed by at 15yds.










The live bait worked...16 minutes later a buck followed her path, but wasn't quite what I was hoping for. 8th buck I've seen this season, the pics aren't very good but he appeared to be yet another buck busted up a bit...with only 1 antler.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> AJ & Roger, well done!
> 
> Only saw the one buck today, where’d all the girls go???
> 
> Hunting a different property tomorrow morning, will be first morning there.
> 
> Plenty of time left fellas.......


I saw 8 doe today and was wondering where all the guys went??? ***


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> No bucks seemed to be around and decided I was done passing this morning. Almost straight down shot from 10 ft up, down in about 35yds.
> As she laid...


Despite opinions to the contrary, that is one of my favorite shots. I have found it to be very effective. Looks like a good one too.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I guess I'm just used to looking up dates and reg every season and recording them into my calendar but to be fair I'm usually trying to balance 2 or 3 states
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


And you can't always believe the published regulations. NJ's seasons require an advanced law degree to follow. They very by deer management zone at a much more granular level than PA. They originally published that permit archery season, which is a ridiculous extension of the regular archery season, in the zone I hunt closed on Nov 21. This was the published regulation. Oh . . but wait. They didn't really mean it. It turns out it REALLY closes on the 29th. Oops. They had updated the published regs but didn't tell anyone. They did send an e-mail out the other day. It doesn't really matter to me but I have a buddy I hunt with who still has his buck tag there and we were thinking tomorrow was the last chance.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> 11-18 32 yard shot, 70 yard recovery. Elite Synergy with grim reaper broadheads. 2nd sit of the year at my house.
> View attachment 7309178


Nice. Looks like a great season for you.


----------



## Bucket

Like Nick said, there is a lot of season left. 

Over the past 2 or 3 years I've gotten to the point that I don't really care to carry a gun in the 2 week rifle season. Last year I toted the rifle on the first day, then switched to the bow for the rest of my hunts. And, I've become very fond of the late season. After all the hub-bub of the Holidays, it's pretty darn relaxing to go hide in a tree for a few hours.

The game isn't over, it's only half time!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I think people get tired of hearing that our leadership trusts us but their actions say otherwise.


I agree with this but the inverse is also true....its people at both end of the spectrums that draw this thing out and make it worse for everyone. That is why I hunt....I can disappear in the woods and not worry all this haha.


----------



## 138104

Deer were entertaining me from my office this morning. Ended up seeing 2 buck, 2 does, and 4 fawns. Reese was patiently watching them too, but don't let her calmness fool you. She would have chased them in a heartbeat if I let her out.


----------



## Mathias

Shhh here he comes!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Nice morning to be in stand. Snuck in early and was setup by 5:40 enjoying some coffee and hell breaks loose. Grunting, running around. 7:15 I see a pile of deer running my direction does/little ones all come past the stand at mach 20. I hear grunting and here he comes. The trophy unicorn with a foot long single spike feeling frisky. I assume it was the same deer I heard in the dark as they all came from the same overgrown field. That was it for the morning as I ran outa coffee and had a 9am work call.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Settled in the stand by 5:40...was a beautiful last morning to be out. 6:12am, the first deer of the day passed by me at 14yds......was difficult to see his headgear but there wasn't much there.
2 doe after sun up and dead there after. See what the rest of the afternoon brings.

Had to wonder why the ground was all disturbed in front of this cam but got my answer later on...


----------



## Shootinxs

Finally got it done. Got into my stand yesterday afternoon at 3:05. Had a fox come through almost immediately and was taking some video for my kids. Didn't even get my phone put away when I heard some more leaves crunching coming from the same direction. Saw the buck coming towards me with a doe following behind him. Didn't even get a chance to stand up or he would have busted me. I've never shot a deer from the sitting position so this was all going to be new to me. He stopped to check out a mock scrape I have out in front of me at 16 yds. I didn't have a clear shot because of the way he was standing. He took a couple more steps and I drew back while he was behind a tree. He took one step out and I let an arrow fly. I hit him back a little far and the arrow stuck in him as he bolted. The doe ran back the way they came and stopped. She hung around in front of me for about 5 minutes trying to figure out what the hell just happened. She eventually followed after him following the exact same trail he took getting out of there. I shot him at 3:20. I've seen ten different bucks this season including the one I shot a couple weeks ago and never found. (Still feel sick about that as it was my first one that I never recovered.) I had a great season with a lot of highs and that one low point. With it being the second to last day of the archery season I wasn't going to be picky anymore and decided to shoot this guy. He's barely a legal six point but a huge body and just bad genes. His one brow tine was busted off. Glad to get him out of the gene pool. 

I ended up trailing him about a hundred yards before it got too dark to see. I knew it was going to be cold last night so I backed out and waited until 7:30 this morning to continue looking. (I learned my lesson from the last one) I found him about 50 yards from where I stopped last night. Ended up shooting him in the liver. Missed the heart and lungs completely which is upsetting but I'm attributing it to shooting from the sitting position. I'll be practicing that a lot more this summer. Hopefully these pics work. First time trying to do it. The trail cam picture is a couple minutes before I shot him. If you look just to the left of his antler you can see the straps from my climbing sticks on the tree my stand is in.





















The time is off because I never changed it for Daylight Savings Time so it says 4:18 when it was actually 3:18.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Shootinxs'....almost the 11th hour!


----------



## jasonk0519

Congrats Shootinnx. Good move backing out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Loading up to head to the NY cabin for their gun opener, I plan to hunt new to me state ground since I have a buck and doe off the property already. The owner will have his grandkids ages 14 through 21 up so I want them to have full run of his place and stands choices as well as him and my father still don't have antlers on the season so I will be there as camp cook and will venture to public the first 2 or 3 days of the season since at this point more deer or another buck is just icing on the cake.
My 450 bushmaster and I have some exploring to do in the swamps and ridges of upstate NY. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats shootinxs!


----------



## nicko

After a broadhead snafu on the bowstring, I’ve got a brand new set of perry24 strings installed on the E35. Solid string set. 👍🏻

Went with flo orange and flo green with clear servings.


----------



## Billy H

Shootinx's getting it done 👍


----------



## huntin_addict

Tags all filled in PA, got one down in OH too. Time to restock the pantry for the winter. 3 Quarts marinated in Teriyaki, 2 in Korean BBQ & 2 in salt, pepper and some Frank's hot sauce. Chili and vegetable soup up next.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> After a broadhead snafu on the bowstring, I’ve got a brand new set of perry24 strings installed on the E35. Solid string set. [emoji1303]
> 
> Went with flo orange and flo green with clear servings.
> 
> View attachment 7309819
> View attachment 7309820
> View attachment 7309821
> View attachment 7309822
> View attachment 7309823


I didn’t know Perry24 built strings. Not far from me. 
They look really good! What material?


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I didn’t know Perry24 built strings. Not far from me.
> They look really good! What material?


I use 452x. I don't really advertise, but do sell them.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Settled in the stand by 5:40...was a beautiful last morning to be out. 6:12am, the first deer of the day passed by me at 14yds......was difficult to see his headgear but there wasn't much there.
> 2 doe after sun up and dead there after. See what the rest of the afternoon brings.
> 
> Had to wonder why the ground was all disturbed in front of this cam but got my answer later on...


That’s a cool bud AJ....they can do some damage but man they also work their ass off! They can be mean *******s too [emoji123]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had a warm, breezy and zero movement afternoon...till late.

4:12pm, I saw a ***** fella out for a walk with his german shepard...came through within 100yds. Public spot so can't complain.

4:36pm...I saw a heffer of a doe, noticeably heavier then the one i shot, thought it was a buck that had somehow broken off both antlers but was just a chunky old doe. The wind was blowing a solid 10-15mph and I had been turned around in my stand watching her...then I lost track of her. I had lost sight of her for several minutes and was thinking I should turn back around but didn't?

4:56pm, I still hadn't turned back around but kept glancing behind me intermittently. Don't know how I missed her getting there but the wind subsided briefly and then I heard leaves crunching. I glanced over my shoulder and there she stood, broadside at 15yds. By the time I turned slowly all the way around she had continued walking and I never had a clear shot again. She was lucky as I would have shot her.

Watched her wonder off and saw the same mother doe and fawn from last night till quitting time. Those 2 ended up inside 20yds as well to wrap out my last night of the regular archery season.

Was a good season for me.

76 deer sightings over 5 properties in 19 sits. 8 buck...4 legal and passed 3 of them with no shot on the 4th. Conservative estimate of 40 something deer may be more accurate as I saw a few of the same deer multiple times.
I had 2 goose egg sits for the season and over hunted one spot but continued to see deer and have them in range...doing 'something' right I guess.
I passed on a buck I probably shouldn't have, while at and over hunting the only property I had cams on...hoping to see something 'bigger' even though I had nothing bigger on camera.

Biggest 'stat' I take away from the season is...60-70% of the deer I saw were inside of 20yds. That's a win to me.
Now if I'd stop being so picky I'd been done in archery season...but I know I ain't the only one......and I do like being out.


----------



## jlh42581

I spent my last evening on the ground. At 415pm my day was done and I left my house in full solids except my hat and facemask. I was out of the truck at 430 and walking in. Setup on the ground on a point. Judged it wrong could hear the deer coming at dark thirty. Thought it was gonna come out in front of me, came out behind me. I decided to stand and that was a mistake. The deer was 40 yards behind me.

Today showed me that you only need 20 mins. I had 20 mins to take or to not bother and almost went out with a bang. Hunted this season less than ever.

Going out tomorrow to walk this rifle and scout more. I swear the big woods is the new youtube story. Between that and the hunting public, dudes having nothing better to do the woods are ridiculous here. Cant even imagine rifle season. Thankfully I didnt take but a half day till the first friday. If not for the saturday and sunday opener, I wouldnt even go till the first weekend.


----------



## andymick32

Took out a big “banded” nanny doe right at last light last night. Turns out the band was just a piece of PVC pipe stuck on her leg. I didn’t notice a limp, but had to be causing her some pain. Also got to use my new Hawk Crawler cart for this first time. Worked great


----------



## andymick32

These photos are driving me crazy. I Always get duplicates when using my iPhone.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

A buddy in Tioga county tonite


----------



## andymick32

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Tioga county tonite
> View attachment 7309989


Wow, congrats to him on some last day magic! That’s a stud.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bet that 'collar' didn't feel the greatest, looks like it was diggin in pretty good. Congrats Andy!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> That’s a cool bud AJ....they can do some damage but man they also work their ass off! They can be mean *******s too [emoji123]


I'll have to get some pics of the tree's they fell this spring. Bet they took a good while to...some of them were likely 5-6ft around!

2 weeks back, that beaver was eyeing up that other tree it got hung up on this morning.


----------



## nicko

The Indian summer that won’t end. 50 degrees at 6am in Mt Penn. Oh well.......settled in on the ground and waiting for sunrise.


----------



## LetThemGrow

4:45 my son got his first archery buck...he has gotten several does with crossbow but never a shot at a decent buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey...that’s AWESOME... congrats to you both


----------



## nicko

Congrats LTG!!!!! His smile says it all. 👍🏻


----------



## Straw

Congratulations to your son LTG. Gotta love that smile


----------



## Mathias

LTG~well done to both of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

That’s good stuff LTG. Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the young hunter👍


----------



## ForestPhantom

That is so cool. That’s where the dreams are made and the obsession grows. Congratulations. It will be a memory for life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

LTG congrats too son...on first buck,Andy congrats on doe..


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Congrats to you an your son LTG thats awesome. Congrats Andy on the doe I never got a chance at a single doe this year. Did see alot of bucks tho an killed my biggest with the bow so no complaints here.


----------



## Mathias

Must be getting old, love hunting days like this.

Saw 12 deer this morning, only 1 basket rack 6. Couple more steps and I was doe happy.

See what this afternoon brings.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

*I’ve seen bucks in this field on several occasions. Thought I change it up a bit and have some fun if something shows up. Put an ancient shot out 3D as a decoy and I’m buried in a hedgerow. She’s got no legs, no ears , no tail. No great loss if the skunk comes along.







*


----------



## Billy H




----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome looking setup Matt...I’m look out at rain and 15mph winds


----------



## nicko

Good to hear you guys are seeing deer and getting some action.

Another goose egg today......multiple walkers on the trails too. This property we hunt in 5C Mount Penn area has been a dead zone this year… Acorn crop never materialized and with very thin cover and habitat, not much to really draw the deer to spend much time here. Throw in regular human pressure on a daily basis and it’s not a recipe for a lot of sightings. We will still hit it on opening day of gun next year as people hunting on the other side of the mountain and other end typically get things moving.


----------



## LetThemGrow

What caused the acorn failure this year? Here in 5B it’s been brutal hunting with no acorns...

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I’m as happy as if I had shot it. Maybe happier? Guess it’s a “dad thing”.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to you and your son LTG! That's a good one for a first archery buck. A 'little' bit nicer then my first .

I wasn't quite ready for my archery season to be over...I was enjoying it! Next outing for me will be looking for a fall turkey this Wednesday, barring how much rain we get.

Good luck to you guys still at it!!!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> What caused the acorn failure this year? Here in 5B it’s been brutal hunting with no acorns...
> ........


 I don’t know it was so much a failure as it just seems to be the crop cycle I see on this mountain. Next year will probably produce a bumper crop. The club I shoot at it 5 miles away on the other hand has marble size acorns, all solid and meaty. Just one of those down years I guess. Wouldn’t necessarily think it was due to a late frost but I don’t know that for sure. But 250 miles north in Potter, our lease had a good crop.

Hunting on this mountain goes the way of the acorns.....no acorns = very few deer sightings.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to your boy LTG!!
very nice 1st buck!!


----------



## j.d.m.

It was a dry year. Acorns started developing but dried up. They dropped, but were only half the size they should be, and most were empty. This is both in my areas of 5c and 3b. Up in 3b on us, the acorns are pretty much non existent, also no apples either. All the small creeks were dried up and farmers had corn down early. For us, anyway, all the deer were and are hanging around areas that have good water in the creeks, and cut ag fields. I’ve seen deer browsing on buds and woody offerings before Halloween already. That is way earlier then I normally see them hitting that stuff. I just hope we have a mild winter, or the deer herd could suffer this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

They’re predicting a mild, virtually snowless winter, let’s hope so!


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> They’re predicting a mild, virtually snowless winter, let’s hope so!


Let's hope they got that forecast right. Snowless winter sounds good to me


----------



## Mathias

j.d.m. said:


> It was a dry year. Acorns started developing but dried up. They dropped, but were only half the size they should be, and most were empty. This is both in my areas of 5c and 3b. Up in 3b on us, the acorns are pretty much non existent, also no apples either. All the small creeks were dried up and farmers had corn down early. For us, anyway, all the deer were and are hanging around areas that have good water in the creeks, and cut ag fields. I’ve seen deer browsing on buds and woody offerings before Halloween already. That is way earlier then I normally see them hitting that stuff. I just hope we have a mild winter, or the deer herd could suffer this winter.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was dry for awhile up in 3C also. Right after I planted my plots, they suffered as a result. We have virtually no oaks in my area but for the ones I’ve planted.
Apple crop was low, a series of cold, frosty days in May was the kiss of death for them.
Hoping 2021 is better on *so *many levels........


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> It was dry for awhile up in 3C also. Right after I planted my plots, they suffered as a result. We have virtually no oaks in my area but for the ones I’ve planted.
> Apple crop was low, a series of cold, frosty days in May was the kiss of death for them.
> Hoping 2021 is better on *so *many levels........


I’m with ya. Last year when the oaks were raining acorns, it had to be the best year I’ve had in the woods in a long time. It was a guarantee the deer would be in the same general area all day. I almost got run over by a doe with tongue hanging out, getting chased by a shooter buck. 
And I also agree, 2020 just needs to be over. Although 2021 doesn’t seem to be promising much better, we can can only hope and do the best we can. 

Good luck to those bear hunting and getting ready for rifle deer. Be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Any of you have pointers for a small food plot?
Will probably be about 30-40 yards square. Will be beside a creek in an area that is usually on the wetter side year round. Gets ok sun but not much later in the year. Just looking to figure what to plant and when. What for summer? Clover for fall/winter?


----------



## j.d.m.

I have personally had best luck with purple top turnips. Plant late July early august. If your soil is low on ph, plant earlier and fertilize in august. I have done turnips and clover, and honestly, the clover works longer then turnips, but the turnips work better then clover. I have 3 plots, I did turnips, and the deer hammered them all through archery season. When I did clover, they hit that as well, but not as intense as turnips. As of 3 days ago, the deer are still hitting what’s left of the clover, but like I said, for archery season in, PA, turnips work the best in the northern eastern tier. I have 5 gallon bucket worth to plant this next summer. Turnips for me when I get the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I dont know about you guys, I can only assume since most of you live much more urban than me....

The public land is becoming a disaster. People are everywhere even in archery season. The low price treestands of today ensure anywhere you think to hunt theres probably already a stand hanging there. This morning I pulled a stand I had up for a few weeks, the very first time I hunted it a guy walked through the bedding area. The irony of complaining about stands and stuff right??? Thought was to move it to a pinch I was fairly sure wasnt being hunted(a simple ridge pinch, not something you see on a map). I go there with the stand on my back, there sits a $250 double ladder muddy, the most deluxe stand they make. Took the stand right to the truck, figured IF I hunt it, Ill just run and gun.

This repeats everywhere I go anymore. If its not stands its cameras or ground blinds. I wish I could say its because of gun season, it isnt.

In ten more years between all this low priced stuff, cheaper cams and cell cams you wont have a piece of public left where someone hasnt set foot recently.

And they say hunting is a dying sport....


----------



## Mathias

Fly EAG;.....oh wait 😳😮🤔🤣


----------



## ezshot81

j.d.m. said:


> I have personally had best luck with purple top turnips. Plant late July early august. If your soil is low on ph, plant earlier and fertilize in august. I have done turnips and clover, and honestly, the clover works longer then turnips, but the turnips work better then clover. I have 3 plots, I did turnips, and the deer hammered them all through archery season. When I did clover, they hit that as well, but not as intense as turnips. As of 3 days ago, the deer are still hitting what’s left of the clover, but like I said, for archery season in, PA, turnips work the best in the northern eastern tier. I have 5 gallon bucket worth to plant this next summer. Turnips for me when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you plant anything in your clover plot for the summer months or was it a dedicated plot. Will look into the turnips. Thanks


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Fly EAG;.....oh wait 😳😮🤔🤣


😂😂 They suck so bad ! The next few weeks are gonna be rough on Eagles fans


----------



## Mathias

I don’t watch the crap, but have a family member that’s a Brown’s fan.

On the food plot question, I’m going to try purple top turnips in one of my plots next year. I have a good clover plot that I’ll continue to manintain. 
My very first plot attempt, several years ago was Evolved Harvest Mega Plot, I got it at Walmart, figured it was junk. It was unbelievable, plot was loaded with deer every time I looked at it. Maybe I should give it a go again.


----------



## Straw

Jlh I am with you. All the free money and time off has the woods around me full of people and stands. I have hunted one spot in the Alleghany national forest for 8 years and never seen another archery hunter there. This year I had 3 different trucks parked in the pull off at different times.


----------



## j.d.m.

Public land around me is crazy. I will say this,,, I am in no way against crossbows, my daughter uses one, my father-in-law uses one. That said, all, and I mean every single archery hunter I run into on public, is carrying a crossbow. That.... in itself, is what is getting these guys out, along with the long season. 

Food plot wise, the plots I planted clover, I did so in early May. They last about 4 years with good maintenance ( mowing). The turnips, I plant around 4th July or shortly after. That is in 3b- Wyoming Co. the turnips have drawn deer in like crazy. Seen some amazing buck interaction (fighting, sparring, chasing doe) when planting turnips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Settled in the stand by 5:40...was a beautiful last morning to be out. 6:12am, the first deer of the day passed by me at 14yds......was difficult to see his headgear but there wasn't much there.
> 2 doe after sun up and dead there after. See what the rest of the afternoon brings.
> 
> Had to wonder why the ground was all disturbed in front of this cam but got my answer later on...


I think beavers are a really cool animal but need to find a trapper in NJ. Our property is under assault from all fronts. We lost almost all of the mature trees to an influx of brackish water and the beavers have come back and are threatening to eat all the new growth.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I use 452x. I don't really advertise, but do sell them.


Good to know.


----------



## Mr. October

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A buddy in Tioga county tonite
> View attachment 7309989


Wow. That’s a giant.


----------



## Jason19

who all had gotten monster bucks and bear now at this point


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The Indian summer that won’t end. 50 degrees at 6am in Mt Penn. Oh well.......settled in on the ground and waiting for sunrise.


Damn Nick. I forgot we were neighbors. Pheasant run development here.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> 4:45 my son got his first archery buck...he has gotten several does with crossbow but never a shot at a decent buck.
> View attachment 7310075


He certainly did now. Congrats to him.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> What caused the acorn failure this year? Here in 5B it’s been brutal hunting with no acorns...
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words guys! I’m as happy as if I had shot it. Maybe happier? Guess it’s a “dad thing”.


I think every couple,years are just down acorn years. There are always a few trees that produce. They are the place to be early in the year. I’d bet next year we are back to a better mast crop.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> I dont know about you guys, I can only assume since most of you live much more urban than me....
> 
> The public land is becoming a disaster. People are everywhere even in archery season. The low price treestands of today ensure anywhere you think to hunt theres probably already a stand hanging there. This morning I pulled a stand I had up for a few weeks, the very first time I hunted it a guy walked through the bedding area. The irony of complaining about stands and stuff right??? Thought was to move it to a pinch I was fairly sure wasnt being hunted(a simple ridge pinch, not something you see on a map). I go there with the stand on my back, there sits a $250 double ladder muddy, the most deluxe stand they make. Took the stand right to the truck, figured IF I hunt it, Ill just run and gun.
> 
> This repeats everywhere I go anymore. If its not stands its cameras or ground blinds. I wish I could say its because of gun season, it isnt.
> 
> In ten more years between all this low priced stuff, cheaper cams and cell cams you wont have a piece of public left where someone hasnt set foot recently.
> 
> And they say hunting is a dying sport....


My best public land spot is a 3 mile hike from the nearest parking lot. I don’t see anyone else back there. 🙂


----------



## Mr. October

Just catching up after a couple days off line. I hunted on Saturday in NJ with my best friend. I don’t have a buck tag there since I got the good buck the week prior but he did. I had some doubts about shooting a doe since I don’t really need more meat at this point and wasn’t sure how hard the EHD had hit us. I was happy to see a lot of deer in person and on our cameras. But to the hunting, at first light I had a really nice 8 point come in. I tried to will him to go toward my buddy but he turned and went back the way he came. I saw quite a few does but nothing came close enough to bother picking my bow up.

The stand my buddy was in requires the use of a crossbow. You are only a few feet up on a little island in a swamp. The deer come out on top of you and you can never get to full draw undetected. So my buddy had my Sub1 Lite. About 8:00 I was almost dozing off when I heard a sudden noise and brush crashing. It took me a second to realize Joe shot. He wound up with a nice 6 point.

But the cool part was the pic I found on the nearby trail cam later. The camera activated on the buck’s final dash. He died 30 yards later.
Oh. I never set the time after DST ended.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> I dont know about you guys, I can only assume since most of you live much more urban than me....
> 
> The public land is becoming a disaster. People are everywhere even in archery season. The low price treestands of today ensure anywhere you think to hunt theres probably already a stand hanging there. This morning I pulled a stand I had up for a few weeks, the very first time I hunted it a guy walked through the bedding area. The irony of complaining about stands and stuff right??? Thought was to move it to a pinch I was fairly sure wasnt being hunted(a simple ridge pinch, not something you see on a map). I go there with the stand on my back, there sits a $250 double ladder muddy, the most deluxe stand they make. Took the stand right to the truck, figured IF I hunt it, Ill just run and gun.
> 
> This repeats everywhere I go anymore. If its not stands its cameras or ground blinds. I wish I could say its because of gun season, it isnt.
> 
> In ten more years between all this low priced stuff, cheaper cams and cell cams you wont have a piece of public left where someone hasnt set foot recently.
> 
> And they say hunting is a dying sport....


Public land is definitely busier than normal and I suspect it's just the start. It's the thing all the cool kids are doing now. I saw more wall tents setup the first week of November than I've seen combined in 15 years. The Hunting Public is certainly a factor. There's cell cameras, better, lighter gear, e-bikes, saddles and a big segment of the hunting population that is taking full advantage of these advancements.


----------



## ezshot81

Stopped in the local shop on Sat and they had 11 broken crossbows on the counter. Mostly strings but a few were other problems.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never planted any plots. Farmers I hunt on always plant soybean, corn and grass for silage...so there's always something that draws deer.
I have some experience hunting near turnips, if I was gonna have a plot, it would likely be turnips.

You guys had me wondering if I was going to see increased hunting pressure this season with everything going on, but so far I haven't, though I hunt mostly private land.
One of the properties I hunted about half or more of my archery time on this season is public. It has been hunted in the past by others but I'm thankful I only saw a dog walker and never another hunter this season or any of there gear left behind.



Mr. October said:


> Just catching up after a couple days off line. I hunted on Saturday in NJ with my best friend. I don’t have a buck tag there since I got the good buck the week prior but he did. I had some doubts about shooting a doe since I don’t really need more meat at this point and wasn’t sure how hard the EHD had hit us. I was happy to see a lot of deer in person and on our cameras. But to the hunting, at first light I had a really nice 8 point come in. I tried to will him to go toward my buddy but he turned and went back the way he came. I saw quite a few does but nothing came close enough to bother picking my bow up.
> 
> The stand my buddy was in requires the use of a crossbow. You are only a few feet up on a little island in a swamp. The deer come out on top of you and you can never get to full draw undetected. So my buddy had my Sub1 Lite. About 8:00 I was almost dozing off when I heard a sudden noise and brush crashing. It took me a second to realize Joe shot. He wound up with a nice 6 point.
> 
> But the cool part was the pic I found on the nearby trail cam later. The camera activated on the buck’s final dash. He died 30 yards later.
> Oh. I never set the time after DST ended.
> 
> View attachment 7311052
> View attachment 7311056


Congrats to your buddy Mr.O! That pic is pretty cool but that little tilted tree he's in looks a bit sketchy to me...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I think every couple,years are just down acorn years. There are always a few trees that produce. They are the place to be early in the year. I’d bet next year we are back to a better mast crop.


Been on this lease since 99 and never seen anything like this years total lack of acorns across whole hillside. Neighbors have same problem.


----------



## Mr. October

ezshot81 said:


> Stopped in the local shop on Sat and they had 11 broken crossbows on the counter. Mostly strings but a few were other problems.


Lots of these high-speed affairs break limbs pretty easily.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've never planted any plots. Farmers I hunt on always plant soybean, corn and grass for silage...so there's always something that draws deer.
> I have some experience hunting near turnips, if I was gonna have a plot, it would likely be turnips.
> 
> You guys had me wondering if I was going to see increased hunting pressure this season with everything going on, but so far I haven't, though I hunt mostly private land.
> One of the properties I hunted about half or more of my archery time on this season is public. It has been hunted in the past by others but I'm thankful I only saw a dog walker and never another hunter this season or any of there gear left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your buddy Mr.O! That pic is pretty cool but that little tilted tree he's in looks a bit sketchy to me...


 It does look pretty skinny in the pic but it's a pretty solid tree. I think the camera distorts it a bit. It looks like the deer is like 15 yards from him too but it's really only about 6-7.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Damn Nick. I forgot we were neighbors. Pheasant run development here.





j.d.m. said:


> winter.


Yep, you’re right around the corner from my parents house. I do my Mt Penn hunting 10 minutes away from you.


----------



## nicko

Eagles are toast. Stick a fork in them. Glad I got to see them win a SB because they aren’t getting back to that level until a lot of personnel turnover takes place.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> *FIRST PLACE* Eagles are toast. Stick a fork in them. Glad I got to see them win a SB because they aren’t getting back to that level until a lot of personnel turnover takes place.


Fixed it for ya. That's a helluva division.


----------



## Bassthumb32

I know it's not archery related but I'm getting excited for rifle season. A place I recently started looking into more the last couple weeks of archery is getting more and more fresh rubs. It's the same place I hit a buck the last Saturday of the season and wasn't able to recover.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ez

What kind of other food do the deer have around your planned plot location? 

I love turnips and Brassica, I do think they are one of the best hunting plots you can grow but they are tough in small plots. Deer can have them wiped out quick, I had 1/3 acre plot decimated before archery season this year. I've also had bad results if the soil was too wet the bulbs rotted and nothing ate them after that. Clover chicory does much better in that same wet area now and handles browse pressure like a champ. Clover is tough to beat for full season nutrition attraction if its your only plot as it's available to eat from April to November. Also much easier to establish and maintain.. White, alsike, balansa are all clovers that do well is poor draining soils and I also mix a little chicory into all my clover plots. Also like to mix the annuals an perennial clovers and over seed each year.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Right on cue the 9 o’clock rain


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decided I’d hang out in the duck blind while the weather passes...threw a handful of decoys out real quick...you never know..


----------



## ezshot81

TauntoHawk said:


> Ez
> 
> What kind of other food do the deer have around your planned plot location?
> 
> I love turnips and Brassica, I do think they are one of the best hunting plots you can grow but they are tough in small plots. Deer can have them wiped out quick, I had 1/3 acre plot decimated before archery season this year. I've also had bad results if the soil was too wet the bulbs rotted and nothing ate them after that. Clover chicory does much better in that same wet area now and handles browse pressure like a champ. Clover is tough to beat for full season nutrition attraction if its your only plot as it's available to eat from April to November. Also much easier to establish and maintain.. White, alsike, balansa are all clovers that do well is poor draining soils and I also mix a little chicory into all my clover plots. Also like to mix the annuals an perennial clovers and over seed each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The two properties that boarder mine both have food sources. The one the guy plants somewhere between 1/2 to 1 acre of corn and the other is a tree farm.


----------



## vonfoust

The amount of brassicas I can plant they are usually gone in a week. If I can hunt the week they decide to mow them down great. If not I'm better off with clover with a cover crop of winter rye/wheat to draw most of the season.


----------



## nicko

How deep do turnips need to be planted?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> How deep do turnips need to be planted?


They can be broadcast...or drilled very shallow.


----------



## j.d.m.

Broadcast after roughing up soil. Then we just drive around over them with atv to pack them in a little, keeping from floating away if rain real hard. I do agree, if no other food source close enough, and you don’t have a total of 2-3 acres, the deer will decimate the turnips before archery season begins. They also don’t recover from browse like clover does. Unless you can fence it off until bow season, real small plots of turnips don’t make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPJ77

Does anyone else think limiting the Sunday hunting days to a single species is a bit foolish? My thought is if on Saturday and Monday you can hunt small game then why not Sunday? Also you have an overlap of turkey into bear on Wednesday which doesn't affect Sunday but still it's an overlap so what's the difference. Even during bow season you could only hunt deer on that Sunday. I am glad to see the Sunday hunting, I just question why not open them to everything in season at that point?

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## nicko

CHAMPJ77 said:


> Does anyone else think limiting the Sunday hunting days to a single species is a bit foolish? My thought is if on Saturday and Monday you can hunt small game then why not Sunday? Also you have an overlap of turkey into bear on Wednesday which doesn't affect Sunday but still it's an overlap so what's the difference. Even during bow season you could only hunt deer on that Sunday. I am glad to see the Sunday hunting, I just question why not open them to everything in season at that point?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


It is silly but at the very least it is a start. Baby-steps start but at least it got started. I hope the state legislature will see that the three Sundays this year did not mark the decimation of game and most importantly, hopefully the squawking from non-hunters about sharing these Sundays is minimal.

PA has been in the dark ages with Sunday hunting way too long.


----------



## nicko

If you have FB, hopefully you can see this.....buck with figurative steel balls.




__ https://www.facebook.com/127033936186/posts/10158434042361187


----------



## ezshot81

Steel balls and possibly a screw or two loose. I know we will name him Trump. 

Looks like I'll go with the clover then based on the size of my plot.


----------



## nicko

Get your Christmas shopping done early here.









Hunting Store


Shop for Hunting Store - printed t-shirts, hoodies, phone cases, stickers, posters, mugs, and more.




www.coolarttee.com


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Get your Christmas shopping done early here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting Store
> 
> 
> Shop for Hunting Store - printed t-shirts, hoodies, phone cases, stickers, posters, mugs, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coolarttee.com


Thanks for sharing Nick! Just gave the wifey some Christmas ideas . There are some good ones in there for sure!!


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Thanks for sharing Nick! Just gave the wifey some Christmas ideas . There are some good ones in there for sure!!


Spoon & Crockpot


----------



## j.d.m.

ezshot81 said:


> Steel balls and possibly a screw or two loose. I know we will name him Trump.
> 
> Looks like I'll go with the clover then based on the size of my plot.


I get all mine from welter seed co. You can order whatever different types and mix if you want. Or if you have a feed a seed supply near you. The ones you buy at Walmart or tractor supply work okay, but who knows how long they are in that bag, and do deteriorate as time goes on, lowering germination success each year. Just my experience with box store vs seed supply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Still grinding in 5C . I’m in a spot one mile from montco SPCA as the crow flies.There is no doubt about it when feeding time is. The barking carries a long ways. Sounds like they have a full house.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Billy. Nothing like suburban hunting. Spot I hunt in Mt Penn, if the wind is right, I can smell the French fries from McDonalds. Can also hear the kids having recess at St. Catherine’s. On a Saturday morning early in the season, I can hear the PA system announcing the homecoming king and queen for Antietam HS. 


leaf blowers
aroma of cooking bacon
perfumey clothes dryer exhaust

Hmmmmmm.....why do I hunt this spot?


----------



## Billy H

Well I certainly don’t get all that much intrusion. I do hear the one neighboring landowner out playing tractor, or four wheeler. Fortunately there really are no commercial buildings or businesses here. All homes or farms with anywhere between 2 to 100 acres


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Good luck Billy. Nothing like suburban hunting. Spot I hunt in Mt Penn, if the wind is right, I can smell the French fries from McDonalds. Can also hear the kids having recess at St. Catherine’s. On a Saturday morning early in the season, I can hear the PA system announcing the homecoming king and queen for Antietam HS.
> 
> 
> leaf blowers
> aroma of cooking bacon
> perfumey clothes dryer exhaust
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....why do I hunt this spot?


It's the bacon...


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> It's the bacon...


It does smell good.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Good luck Billy. Nothing like suburban hunting. Spot I hunt in Mt Penn, if the wind is right, I can smell the French fries from McDonalds. Can also hear the kids having recess at St. Catherine’s. On a Saturday morning early in the season, I can hear the PA system announcing the homecoming king and queen for Antietam HS.
> 
> 
> leaf blowers
> aroma of cooking bacon
> perfumey clothes dryer exhaust
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....why do I hunt this spot?


We always joke that leaf blowers are the sound of hunting season.


----------



## Gangster II

12-Ringer said:


> Decided I’d hang out in the duck blind while the weather passes...threw a handful of decoys out real quick...you never know..


That looks like a blind at cedar swamp.


----------



## Billy H

Morning hunt didn't produce much. At 9:00 had four doe come in together well within range but downwind and on high alert. Didnt even bother to lift the bow. No sense blowing them out. They walked straight to bedding area. Nothing else seen. Nice morning to be out.


----------



## noclueo2

nicko said:


> Good luck Billy. Nothing like suburban hunting. Spot I hunt in Mt Penn, if the wind is right, I can smell the French fries from McDonalds. Can also hear the kids having recess at St. Catherine’s. On a Saturday morning early in the season, I can hear the PA system announcing the homecoming king and queen for Antietam HS.
> 
> 
> leaf blowers
> aroma of cooking bacon
> perfumey clothes dryer exhaust
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....why do I hunt this spot?


I swear people wait till that last two hours of light on Saturdays to do their leaves, never fails.

I had a kid shooting his BB gun blankly into the woods I was hunting last year. I calmly got down and talked with him and his father about gun safety. We've been pretty good friends ever since. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Nicko you better get your shopping done..You got a big game MONDAY NIGHT...CARSON😮


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko you better get your shopping done..You got a big game MONDAY NIGHT...CARSON😮


I'll be rooting for an eagles loss. Peterson keeps marching Jason Peter out at left tackle despite him getting run over and Carson getting blown up by his missed assignments.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> I'll be rooting for an eagles loss.


Hoping for a good draft for next year?


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Hoping for a good draft for next year?


Not as long as Howie Roseman is the GM. He passed Justin Jefferson in the 1st round and drafted Jalen Reagor instead and he drafted Jalen Hurts with their 2nd pick. Reagor might turn into a solid receiver but he's not helping them this year and Jalen Hurts gets maybe 3 snaps per game while other teams have their top picks playing as starters. I think they need to implode in order for real change to take place.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Not as long as Howie Roseman is the GM. He passed Justin Jefferson in the 1st round and drafted Jalen Reagor instead and he drafted Jalen Hurts with their 2nd pick. Reagor might turn into a solid receiver but he's not helping them this year and Jalen Hurts gets maybe 3 snaps per game while other teams have their top picks playing as starters. I think they need to implode in order for real change to take place.


I'm thinking they could take all 4 teams from the division, combine them together and make one half decent one. If they get the first 20 draft picks....


----------



## fap1800

Had some solid success in IL. Killed a big girl that dressed out at 126. I had a chance on day two for a solid nice 8, but just didn't have the lanes to thread the needle. Oh well...that's hunting. Got back and I have to say that I'm excited to get a chance at that this mature buck. It's been quite a while since I've seen something 3.5 or older. There's lots of pressure in the area and I'm just hoping I can get a chance at him either tomorrow morning or Friday before the army hits the deer woods.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Colin and good luck sticking that buck.


----------



## nicko

Never been a fan of ladder stands but gonna give this one a try for the gun opener on Saturday.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> View attachment 7312772
> Never been a fan of ladder stands but gonna give this one a try for the gun opener on Saturday.


Strap looks a bit suspect, but otherwise looks good to go.


----------



## nicko

Work is done until early December for a day or so before the gun trip up to Potter. Saturday gun opener in a few days. Smell of Thanksgiving day food prep filling the house. Sounds of the NFL radio network playing in the background. Enjoying a new Irish whiskey as I relax outside with Maisy and reflect on how much I have to be thankful for despite the 2020 chit sandwich we all have had to take a bite of. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all my PA brethren, near and far. Good luck to those still getting at it with stick and string and to those picking up the guns for two weeks. Be well, be safe, and best of luck to all.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like too much ozone ruined the cushions on that ladder stand?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> View attachment 7312772
> Never been a fan of ladder stands but gonna give this one a try for the gun opener on Saturday.


Nicko GETTR DONE..Looks like my school chair in 5 th grade


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko GETTR DONE..Looks like my school chair in 5 th grade


How did your rut hunting work out? Any luck getting on a mountain monarch?


----------



## KylePA

I ended up buying a new Matthews v3 27” over the weekend. Broke it in nicely tonight.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the christening Kyle!

I seen a "ladder" stand like that once Nick. Chained to the tree...the ladder was more like step a stool though, maybe 4' high???
Apparently it worked well enough to get a shot. Fallen tree a few yards away from it had a big limb sticking up... with an arrow stuck in it.


----------



## perryhunter4

KylePA said:


> I ended up buying a new Matthews v3 27” over the weekend. Broke it in nicely tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Kyle....nice foamy/bubbling blood [emoji106]. Speaking of the V3, I have a VXR 31.5 on the way at 27” and 85% too (usually 27.5, but Mathews are always long). Not sure if it will fit well enough to put down my Realm X, but I did really like the one I played with of my buddies’ two weeks ago set at 29. Love my Realm X though [emoji108]


----------



## nicko

That's a foamy bloody mess Kyle. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Nicko,
You drinking Connor McGregor’s Proper #12?[emoji3] lol. What kind of Irish whiskey you got....I like that on the rocks too! Good luck upstate.
I would really like to get a camp up there somewhere. We used to hunt Tioga every year for bears many consecutive years and I enjoyed it upstate. 
I’ll be heading out Saturday for doe only. Three in the freezer this year, so not desperate, but will can some and jerky the rest. Also might do some “miller’s hot bologna style”....loved it when I did it years ago.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Nicko,
> You drinking Connor McGregor’s Proper #12?[emoji3] lol. What kind of Irish whiskey you got....I like that on the rocks too! Good luck upstate.
> I would really like to get a camp up there somewhere. We used to hunt Tioga every year for bears many consecutive years and I enjoyed it upstate.
> I’ll be heading out Saturday for doe only. Three in the freezer this year, so not desperate, but will can some and jerky the rest. Also might do some “miller’s hot bologna style”....loved it when I did it years ago.


The new offering......


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> The new offering......
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312911


Never tried it...u liking it?


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Never tried it...u liking it?


No complaints.  Good flavor.

Was looking for Jameson 18 for a holiday treat but not in stock.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> No complaints.  Good flavor.
> 
> Was looking for Jameson 18 for a holiday treat but not in stock.


Very good, expensive and hard to find locally.


----------



## Mathias

way to go Kyle, sweetheart of a bow you’ve got there.


----------



## perryhunter4

Happy Thanksgiving PA Brethren!
Enjoy some turkey, beer, family and football!!


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving PA Brethren!
> Enjoy some turkey, beer, family and football!!


 What he said


----------



## Mathias

Anyone hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Anyone hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I have been hunting is cleaning products. Our son made soup late last night to have with our meal today and left pumpkin puree' splattered everywhere. Soup better be good.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Anyone hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was supposed to rain until lunch time. It’s almost tropical out. Good chance I’ll be out tonight for an hour or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Kyle congrats..Happy Thanksgiving everone...Just be thankful,,I have good friend at work with terminal cancer I just talked too.Very emotional I'm tore up....Live every day like there is no tomorrow


----------



## fap1800

I’m in the stand with the rain gear on. Been fine so far. Have 6 does bedded behind me about 60 yards off. Just need the buck to come cruising by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's the truth moon, there are only 2 certainties in life and seeing tomorrow isn't one of them. My 1st grade teacher, 2 aunts and an uncle died of cancer, terrible way to go.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck fap!

No hunting for me today but did some boomstick shooting. 30-30 and an in-line are ready for service.

Any idea why a bear carcass would be left to rot in an area where the PGC is known to pickup animals?


----------



## Mathias

Sat this morning for a bit. Rain had stopped by 6am.
Saw the broken rack buck at first light standing 35 yards in front of me.
May venture out after out feast.....


----------



## j.d.m.

I stayed in with the rain this morning. Planning on being out this afternoon. Happy Thanksgiving!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ughh hate that heavy thanksgiving meal and now trying not to nod off in my tree stand.


----------



## nicko

Strap in there Billy.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Ughh hate that heavy thanksgiving meal and now trying not to nod off in my tree stand.


Good luck Billy...


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ha ha just realized what I wrote . I don’t hate that thanksgiving meal I “ATE” is what it should say. I love me some thanksgiving meal! Just saw three doe . Kinda pepped me up some😁


----------



## full moon64

Bill,,, Matt good luck


----------



## KylePA

I am out for that last 1.5 hours of daylight. Not expecting much with everyone and their mother outside with how nice it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Later meal here. Just three of us but enough to feed an army.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Good luck guys. Later meal here. Just three of us but enough to feed an army.


Enjoy your meal..Nicko.stayed focused Big game Monday,,,,You may have too pull Carson


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck guys who are out!! Like the looks of your spot Matt. 
Ate way too much but great. Just my wife, daughter and I this year. Let’s see if Washington can pull into the lead in the NFC Least ....lol!


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Good luck guys who are out!! Like the looks of your spot Matt.
> Ate way too much but great. Just my wife, daughter and I this year. Let’s see if Washington can pull into the lead in the NFC Least ....lol!


Rooting for Alex Smith.


----------



## Mathias

Hunted close to home after company left (don’t dime me out to wolfie)
Passed on doe with her twins, probably my daily yard guests.

On the topic of football, going through the channels I see the _Washington football team _vs someone. Add another reason not to watch that nonsense. Sad times.

Thankful for a lot especially archery/bowhunting.


----------



## KylePA

Lots to be thankful for this year. Got my money’s worth this archery season. This guy came strolling past and ended up less than 5 yards quartering to. At the shot he immediately hit the ground wobbled back up and started coughing blood out his mouth. I grabbed another arrow and gave him another Trypan and he made it another 10 yards. 

Buck tag filled. By far not my best buck bit super happy with how things played out. Long grueling season with lots of challenges. Things happen quickly and soo much to be thankful for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Well done Kyle!


----------



## full moon64

Kyle good for u...Nice buck...


----------



## perryhunter4

That’s awesome Kyle! You really kicked into another gear this last week Congrats!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Kyle 👍


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle!!!! Full season right there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome Kyle!


----------



## davydtune

Nice Kyle!


----------



## Mathias

By the sounds of it I should be goose hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassthumb32

Do we talk about rifle hunting in this thread since that is what is coming up next here in PA or do we stick strictly go archery?


----------



## 138104

Bassthumb32 said:


> Do we talk about rifle hunting in this thread since that is what is coming up next here in PA or do we stick strictly go archery?


I think most in this thread are ok with rifle talk.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> By the sounds of it I should be goose hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Goose hunter everywhere. I’m hearing them as well. Big reason I quit goose hunting all the sudden everyone was doing it. I’m kinda bitter about what happened to a lot of our goose spots.


----------



## jasonk0519

Kyle, you broke that rig in quick! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jasonk0519 said:


> Kyle, you broke that rig in quick! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s for sure. Lots of interesting comments on the 27” platform on here but it is really awesome to hunt with.

If anyone is looking for a Ninja Ritual 30 or E-35 with a vgrip I’ll cut a good deal for one of the PA brethren. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats again Kyle. Too bad them bows are for a righty though .


----------



## Mathias

Shot one Kyle and agree it’s a sweetheart of a hunting bow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The 'store' didn't have one of my usual first day of gun season snacks...gummi peach rings. I'll be taking a ham sandwich or 2 (maybe a hoagie instead), gummi worms and chocolate covered cashews to go along with my canteen of iced tea. That's a lite menu for what I've taken with me at times in the past.

It's not been out of the question for me to be eating by 7:30-8am during the gun season...but during the archery season I'll seldom take much more then a candy bar...no idea why I do that!?

Some of you will remember this pic I posted from what I took for the first day in 2016...minus a ham & cheese hoagie...


----------



## Billy H

last sit of the season in 5C. Till after Christmas.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Billy, I’m sitting tomorrow with my bow.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> The 'store' didn't have one of my usual first day of gun season snacks...gummi peach rings. I'll be taking a ham sandwich or 2 (maybe a hoagie instead), gummi worms and chocolate covered cashews to go along with my canteen of iced tea. That's a lite menu for what I've taken with me at times in the past.
> 
> It's not been out of the question for me to be eating by 7:30-8am during the gun season...but during the archery season I'll seldom take much more then a candy bar...no idea why I do that!?
> 
> Some of you will remember this pic I posted from what I took for the first day in 2016...minus a ham & cheese hoagie...


AJ, looks like you’re baiting bears with that “meal” more than fixing for an all day sit in the woods.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Funny you say that...used to ask my dad if he was going hunting...or going to eat. Never seen a bear at the property I'm going to, a mile or so down the road, yes.

A guys gotta have something to do between seeing deer...or not....and counting shots in the surrounding area.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Good luck Billy, I’m sitting tomorrow with my bow.


Good luck. Deer will be getting pushed around that’s for sure.

I hit it hard this year with only a doe to show for it. Most of my spots are burnt and I’m pretty burned out as well. The break will re-energize.


----------



## jlh42581

Starting to wonder if PA shouldnt have multiple gun seasons that even residents need to draw for like many western states. First, Second maybe Third/Fourth rifle seasons. Instead of having EVERYONE just bum rush the woods


----------



## AjPUNISHER

This is the stand where I used to spend most of the gun if I wasn't tagged out before then, until losing that property with over 20yrs of memories on it.









Haven't been in a treestand during the gun season since 2013. Weren't calling for rain last I looked or I would be manufacturing something like this again...like I did for the opener in 2018.


----------



## jason03

jlh42581 said:


> Starting to wonder if PA shouldnt have multiple gun seasons that even residents need to draw for like many western states. First, Second maybe Third/Fourth rifle seasons. Instead of having EVERYONE just bum rush the woods


I actually think it should be like Ohio, one week only!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jason03 said:


> I actually think it should be like Ohio, one week only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d support that.


----------



## jlh42581

jason03 said:


> I actually think it should be like Ohio, one week only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im a hair worried what the two weeks of doe included is going to do to the public land in 4D. The numbers are pretty low on public. The private man some of it is out of hand how many deer are on it but the public, not so much.

My thought was same amount of tags but spread the people out. Only allow 1/4 of the license holders per a season. Hell make the "seasons" three days but dont allow everyone out there at once.


----------



## nicko

jason03 said:


> I actually think it should be like Ohio, one week only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the howling and gnashing of teeth that would ensue.


----------



## full moon64

everyone good luck tomorrow...Be safe....Belts and orange vest...👍


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> everyone good luck tomorrow...Be safe....Belts and orange vest...👍


Same to you! I've never fell off the ground so I won't need a safety belt though.
Are you going to go out with the bow or you afraid people will see you...because of the orange.

Sorry I can't resist this...

Did you ever answer Nick about having any luck with a rutting mountain monarch? I assumed you didn't answer (publicly atleast) because if you gave a yes or no answer, you would have had to kill him. 
Don't be angry with me for saying that, in all seriousness...I'm just jokin' with you, kinda!


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Same to you! I've never fell off the ground so I won't need a safety belt though.
> Are you going to go out with the bow or you afraid people will see you...because of the orange.
> 
> Sorry I can't resist this...
> 
> Did you ever answer Nick about having any luck with a rutting mountain monarch? I assumed you didn't answer (publicly atleast) because if you gave a yes or no answer, you would have had to kill him.
> Don't be angry with me for saying that, in all seriousness...I'm just jokin' with you, kinda!


Well hell, I just assumed Full was “connecting”from the Mtn as he went in at dark in season and doesn’t came back out til well after season. No chance to get caught. 8 miles deep, I am also sure he has seen many a monarchs this year.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Somewhere, right now...I feel like somebody is giving me the bird! Probably you as well...


----------



## nicko

Last dial-in with the .30-06 this morning. 100 yards......First two shots are wide right, minor windage adjustment, and then the other three. Good to go.

It’s be a year of rebirth for this gun. My Dad bought it brand new in 1969 for $300. When he said that with my Mom there to hear it, she said.....”wait a minute....we had 4 kids, were living on hotdogs, and you spent $300 on a gun?????”

Scope crapped out last year in the middle of the Potter trip and the stock finish was cooked......chipped, cracked, and detached with exposed wood that took on water in rain and snow. Got the stock refinished, checking redone, barrel reblued, general cleanup, and a new Leupold scope. Should be good to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Forend and stock finish on the wood of my old 30-30 marlin are pretty much non existent now. Not gonna win any beauty pageants but it puts'em where the shooter aims them.


----------



## full moon64

Nicko sweet...The rifle is ready..Good luck...


----------



## Mathias

Damn good looking rifle Nick, but this is *archery talk  *


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> Forend and stock finish on the wood of my old 30-30 marlin are pretty much non existent now. Not gonna win any beauty pageants but it puts'em where the shooter aims them.


About the same with w. my Marlin 35 Rem. 1st ever rifle. Gun holds a lot of sentiment w. me and has put down a lot of deer and a PA black bear. It’s pretty beat, but still shoots awesome! So I hear and understand loud and clear [emoji106]


----------



## perryhunter4

Nicko - they did great work restoring that thing. Looks like a beauty.


----------



## 138104

Since we are posting gun photos, I bought this Howa 270 a few weeks ago. When I brought it home, my son asked if he could use it. So, we went to the range so he could sight in his new gun...lol! I'll be out with my inline tomorrow unless I get a wild hair and grab the bow.


----------



## Gangster II

good luck, be safe


----------



## nicko

Strapped in, locked and loaded. Good luck everybody.


----------



## 138104

Fawn next to me


----------



## nicko

Very quiet here in 5C. Have only heard 2-3 distant shots so far.


----------



## nicko

Saw to come over the ridge line… Looks like pick up bumped by hunters on the other side… Two shots over there as well… Hopefully getting to your moving… Oh great here comes a dog running through the woods


----------



## 138104

Hopefully no one shoots the dog!


----------



## nicko

I put signs up at two of the main trail entrances up here letting people know deer season is open in hunters are in the woods. Hoping to limit the amount of foot traffic up here for today.


----------



## scotchindian

Out with the 35 Rem this morning as well... also my first gun, dad gave it to me for Christmas the year I turned 12. Shoots as good i can hold it, for as far as I can usually see in the deer woods. When the 35 talks, the deer sit up and listen.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Model 14 .30 Remington here. Haven’t taken it out of the cabinet in 40plus years. Good memories


----------



## Nukeshtr

Hard to find ammo for some of the guns I have... lol


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Hopefully no one shoots the dog!


😲


----------



## nicko

A few fairly Local shots but really pretty quiet for opening day of gun.


----------



## 138104

Nothing like having a doe at 35 yds and no shot. Oh well. Been having a lot of activity, so might get lucky.


----------



## 138104

Very quiet around here. Sounds like archery season!


----------



## nicko

Unfortunately put a shot too far back on a doe.....,gut shot. Ran off with its tail tucked and back hunched. At the point of impact, just some hair and some brownish stomach liquid… About 25 yards after the point of impact, I found a small pile of gut and was able to at least figure out which direction it went. Marked both locations with napkins and backed out. That was at 10:30 AM that I shot. Going to have to give this deer overnight and look for it about 10:30am tomorrow.

Disgusted. I know the deer will die… I just hate the idea that it’s gonna take that long for it to expire. Halfway considering seeing if I can get a local tracker in here with his dog. Has anybody used a tracking dog locally? This would be up in the 19606 ZIP Code.


----------



## 138104

I would still look today. Take it slow and be ready to take a follow-up shot. A bullet will do massive internal damage, so can't imagine it would have the strength to run off.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I would still look today. Take it slow and be ready to take a follow-up shot. A bullet will do massive internal damage, so can't imagine it would have the strength to run off.


I was kind of thinking the same thing regarding bullet damage versus broadhead damage but everything I’ve looked up says to give even a guy shot with rifle 10 to 12 hours. Just don’t wanna screw it up and push the deer away.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing regarding bullet damage versus broadhead damage but everything I’ve looked up says to give even a guy shot with rifle 10 to 12 hours. Just don’t wanna screw it up and push the deer away.


How much hunting pressure is there? That deer could be getting pushed anyway.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> How much hunting pressure is there? That deer could be getting pushed anyway.


Just myself and my buddy and his son. They know I hit it they have not moved from their spots. No other hunters up here.


----------



## perryhunter4

Nicko...With the bullet, I would look for that deer around 3:30-4.


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the feedback guys....I’ll wait until 3 pm and see if I can pick up the trail from last mark.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys....I’ll wait until 3 pm and see if I can pick up the trail from last mark.


Nicko good luck.....I think you will find her first bed,,,,


----------



## nicko

Touchdown!!!!! Rigor mortis had already set in… Did not even go 100 yards… Looks like it was dead for a while.

My buddy came down and we start doing a grid search of the powerline… I walked right past this patch of Laurel brush a couple times, staring into it looking for a body of a deer. I saw nothing… My buddy walked right up to the edge of it and “said there it is”.

Thankful for a successful recovery.


----------



## 138104

Congrats!! Hopefully the gutting won't be too bad.


----------



## fap1800

Nice job, Nick and way to stick with it. The 30 cal Core Lokt did its job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!!! Rigor mortis had already set in… Did not even go 100 yards… Looks like it was dead for a while.
> 
> My buddy came down and we start doing a grid search of the powerline… I walked right past this patch of Laurel brush a couple times, staring into it looking for a body of a deer. I saw nothing… My buddy walked right up to the edge of it and “said there it is”.
> 
> Thankful for a successful recovery.
> View attachment 7314432


👍


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Nice job, Nick and way to stick with it. The 30 cal Core Lokt did its job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as long as I do my job, these slugs always do theirs.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> as long as I do my job, these slugs always do theirs.


Good size doe? Where did you hit? Congratulations


----------



## fap1800

I took my son out this morning for a sit in the blind. Saw two doe and heard very little shooting around Ralph Stover. The boy decided he could stay up til 10 when I suggested at 9 that 5am would come quick. Maybe next time listed to dad, bud. Lol.









Up in the tree with the 220 and just a couple of shots so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!!! Rigor mortis had already set in… Did not even go 100 yards… Looks like it was dead for a while.
> 
> My buddy came down and we start doing a grid search of the powerline… I walked right past this patch of Laurel brush a couple times, staring into it looking for a body of a deer. I saw nothing… My buddy walked right up to the edge of it and “said there it is”.
> 
> Thankful for a successful recovery.
> View attachment 7314432


Way to go Nicko!! 
Congrats!


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!!! Rigor mortis had already set in… Did not even go 100 yards… Looks like it was dead for a while.
> 
> My buddy came down and we start doing a grid search of the powerline… I walked right past this patch of Laurel brush a couple times, staring into it looking for a body of a deer. I saw nothing… My buddy walked right up to the edge of it and “said there it is”.
> 
> Thankful for a successful recovery.
> View attachment 7314432


Nice!!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Good size doe? Where did you hit? Congratulations


Small one.... I knew it wasn’t big when I shot.

Unfortunately straight gut shot but damage was significant. I think it had been dead for a while.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Small one.... I knew it wasn’t big when I shot.
> 
> Unfortunately straight gut shot but damage was significant. I think it had been dead for a while.


Did you try that new method posted a few threads down and carry it out on your back?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Did you try that new method posted a few threads down and carry it out on your back?


Ha ha!! Hell no.....don’t need blood soaking through my clothes.

Side note, I’ve often looked at the game movement tables and for today, peak game movement per the table was 10:30am - 12:30pm. Maybe coincidental but we saw most deer movement during this window timeframe today.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Ha ha!! Hell no.....don’t need blood soaking through my clothes.
> 
> Side note, I’ve often looked at the game movement tables and for today, peak game movement per the table was 10:30am - 12:30pm. Maybe coincidental but we saw most deer movement during this window timeframe today.
> View attachment 7314516


Wow Nicko your my new moon guide,,,

Kidding..Too me they are always spot on natural movement ...With no pressure...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Naturally pushing only doe tags all I saw were small bucks, had one 7pt bedded by me for hours. Historically might be the least amount of shots I've ever heard in PA 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Relatively quiet first day of the gun season around here comparatively speaking. Still heard 40 shots for the day with 37 of them occurring before noon, the last 3 after 4:40pm......compared to 77 shots heard during last years opening day. There was literally no shooting heard from the area in over a 180 degree range of my position today, lots of dead quiet area today.

Quite possible many filled their buck tag in archery season this year thanks in part...to covid19. Maybe more will be in the woods when doe opens statewide next Saturday?

I was in a buck only zone but carrying a dmap tag that I didn't feel like using today. First deer of the day was a lone doe 7:54am, 5 doe at 8:07, another lone doe at 8:37 and a mother doe and fawn at 2:44pm. Saw 2 buck on the opener last year but none today. 
Didn't see a single deer running and all seemed to be moving on their own and milling around...except for the last 2, momma was nervous, but the wind was also ripping around 20mph by then. 
Was nice to not see a deer breathing heavily and running around with it's tongue hanging out.

One of the farmers relatives took a good 9pt by 7:30am and 1 of the farmers killed a doe and coyote. No idea how the rest of that gang did. 

Almost forgot my dad...he saw the same thing as he did for the opener last year...0.


----------



## j.d.m.

Talked to father in law who is up north in 3b. No shots all day on and around the farm we hunt. Quiet all day. I know there is a decent quantity of guys that hunt my in laws farm, and still no shots. Hoping it doesn’t get crazy before I get back up there next week. Still looking to fill a buck tag using the bow of coarse.


----------



## conservewild

I hunted all day in 2D and heard very very few shots I was expecting probably 10x based on the buck and doe concurrent season. I was able to take a good buck and had several nephews and a brother in law who did well on does.


----------



## 138104

Out this morning deer watching. I am getting way too soft, but she had 2 tiny fawns with her.


----------



## nicko

Of all the screwed up things this year, at least 2020 has brought the beginnings of Sunday hunting to PA. Good luck to all out today.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Of all the screwed up things this year, at least 2020 has brought the beginnings of Sunday hunting to PA. Good luck to all out today.


Heard alot shots 5c,,,was at club,,practicing bow...


----------



## nicko

Just got texts from my buddy and his son. They doubled up on does within the past hour. Making the most of the first gun hunting Sunday.


----------



## nicko

Pulled the tenderloins from my deer and while they look good, they smell like gut. Makes sense since it was a gut shot that sat for a few hours before I got to it. Probably going to have to chuck them.


----------



## colebro123

D


----------



## jlh42581

I could've shot two doe's now the last two days and both looked so small i never even lifted the gun. The population here is not doing well so I am in no hurry to help it shooting young doe's to fill tags. I dont even care if I harvest a doe. I mainly had the tags for private land that plans went away. I might shoot one if the right situation presents, Im lazy on killing doe's. Both of them were 2 miles to the truck on two different days. It better be worth my time to pull the trigger.

Taking the boy for his second round here in an hour. He went yesterday morning and was over it early but hes 9. I dont make him go.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice Thanksgiving and opening weekend thus far. I also wanted to thank those who followed along and chimed in on the KS hunt thread with words of encouragement and enthusiasm.

We’re home safe, Covid tests scheduled for tomorrow and as soon as results are in my Pop will be heading to Potter where we have 4-guys waiting. My cousin shot an 8 yesterday around mid-day, my uncle saw a nice one but couldn’t get a shot this afternoon, he’s still perched I. The same spot...my other 2 uncles have been blanked so far.

I’m not sure if I will make it up or not, trying to juggle a few things. We’ll see...

I wanted to give my PA brethren first shot before I list in the classifieds.

I have a large Kuiu Kutana Storm Shell jacket...worn once (last week in KS).

$250 to your door, includes USPS Priority Shipping with tracking. You save $100 on a jacket worn once for about 3 hours...Merry Christmas.

If I don’t hear from anyone on this thread tonight it will be listed in the classifieds tomorrow.


















Thing is unreal...stayed bone dry in a torrential downpour. I need a different size.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was going to ask you why getting rid of it...then saw the need a different size at the bottom.

Good luck in Potter, if you make it, and with your covid tests. Tomorrow looks like a pretty craptastic day weather wise.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> I could've shot two doe's now the last two days and both looked so small i never even lifted the gun. The population here is not doing well so I am in no hurry to help it shooting young doe's to fill tags. I dont even care if I harvest a doe. I mainly had the tags for private land that plans went away. I might shoot one if the right situation presents, Im lazy on killing doe's. Both of them were 2 miles to the truck on two different days. It better be worth my time to pull the trigger.
> 
> *Taking the boy for his second round here in an hour. He went yesterday morning and was over it early but hes 9. I dont make him go.*


Good on you for not making him go. 

I first went with my dad when I was 7 or 8, a few times in the archery season. Don't think I made the rifle season more then once that I can remember back then, but do remember their being snow and us leaving early because I was half froze.


----------



## PAbigbear

AjPUNISHER said:


> Relatively quiet first day of the gun season around here comparatively speaking. Still heard 40 shots for the day with 37 of them occurring before noon, the last 3 after 4:40pm......compared to 77 shots heard during last years opening day. There was literally no shooting heard from the area in over a 180 degree range of my position today, lots of dead quiet area today.
> 
> Quite possible many filled their buck tag in archery season this year thanks in part...to covid19. Maybe more will be in the woods when doe opens statewide next Saturday?
> 
> I was in a buck only zone but carrying a dmap tag that I didn't feel like using today. First deer of the day was a lone doe 7:54am, 5 doe at 8:07, another lone doe at 8:37 and a mother doe and fawn at 2:44pm. Saw 2 buck on the opener last year but none today.
> Didn't see a single deer running and all seemed to be moving on their own and milling around...except for the last 2, momma was nervous, but the wind was also ripping around 20mph by then.
> Was nice to not see a deer breathing heavily and running around with it's tongue hanging out.
> 
> One of the farmers relatives took a good 9pt by 7:30am and 1 of the farmers killed a doe and coyote. No idea how the rest of that gang did.
> 
> Almost forgot my dad...he saw the same thing as he did for the opener last year...0.



Just curious why you check the time every time you see something worth noting? Do you keep a detailed logbook?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> Just curious why you check the time every time you see something worth noting? Do you keep a detailed logbook?


I do. 

Most of it likely means very little...but I still do it. I include many other things as well and keep the same kind of records for the turkey and archery seasons. In the end I think some of the info does have some usefulness...to me at least. 
I keep a pretty detailed fishing "log" too....


----------



## nicko

Like it. Sounds like it adds another layer to every hunt where you compile data and get to look back at it and see if any trends or factors coincide with observed movement.

Not sure if you look at the data you compile this way AJ but just wondering if you do, have you seen any common variable aside from the basics like best times being the first couple hours of the morning and last hour of the day?


----------



## j.d.m.

Welcome back Joe and Bruce. Sorry it didn’t go as well as planned. It was very fun following along. I was thinking you should have gotten a little more aggressive with going to were the deer are, but you guys know the farm better then any of us. I’ve learned from hunting in-laws property up in Wyoming county, if I don’t go to where I’m seeing deer the very next day, I just end up sitting in stands the whole time, watching deer from afar. All, and I mean ALL of my best interactions and opportunities were when I moved a stand to where the deer were, and in the next morning or evening depending on stand, I had my best action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

j.d.m. said:


> Welcome back Joe and Bruce. Sorry it didn’t go as well as planned. It was very fun following along. I was thinking you should have gotten a little more aggressive with going to were the deer are, but you guys know the farm better then any of us. I’ve learned from hunting in-laws property up in Wyoming county, if I don’t go to where I’m seeing deer the very next day, I just end up sitting in stands the whole time, watching deer from afar. All, and I mean ALL of my best interactions and opportunities were when I moved a stand to where the deer were, and in the next morning or evening depending on stand, I had my best action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do get a lot of questions and comments about that very particular aspect. One thing to keep in mind is these deer are typically unpressured, in fact, this year, primarily because of the Covid Crisis, only saw two hunters for a total of 4-days prior to our arrival AND one of those days was in the early season. Most of the time deer view this property as sanctuary of sorts and flock to it, with the least bit of pressure from neighboring properties, with that said, they do NOT tolerate pressure well. If they get the sense there is foot traffic where it shouldn't be, they simply slink away into any one of the many abandoned water causeways and may not return during the duration of our stay...in fact, I am convinced that's what happened with the big one I saw Sunday morning. He looked right at me, took his doe entered the cedars and never appeared again, not to be seen from stand or on any one of the 25+ cameras on the property.

On this place, less is more, even given the fact that we're only there for a week...BUT....if there is a time to get after them, it is during the rut. They will do some crazy things for a hot doe. That is the part the bothers me a little with my decision on the last day. I knew we had really pushed through the sanctuary looking for Pop's deer, we were running deer out of those 40-acres with just about every step. As much as we were running them out, they all wanted to get back in there asap and sometimes, getting the doe on their feet, helps bring in the buck. Even armed with this knowledge, I left for the other side of the farm, instead of parking my rear in anyone of the 5 stands surrounding that particular sanctuary, or brushing myself into one of the two hedgerows/shelter belts. The "best" stands are tough AM hunts on any west winds as not only are you sneaking edges of open bean fields, but your wind is carrying across those fields...you can see the conflicting variables. 

Thanks for following along, we really do appreciate the virtual comradery. It also gives me a better appreciation for those who self film etc...I mean I am just out there with my phone and sometimes I am debating, put it away, or capture/share the moment...can't imagine doing it with a cam/mic/arm/2nd angle cam...etc...probably have to leave even earlier than I do to get to each stand each day.


----------



## j.d.m.

There is always that risk, with pressure, and every property is different. For us, since it is a very active farm and there is pressure on all properties around it, I move as soon as I know or think where they are coming from. Wind has to be right, and I only ever get that one chance. After that, the spot goes to normal status, with the normal type of activity. Yes, I believe my presence has a lot to do with it, scent wise, but it has always given me that chance. Now, me being able to succeed on that chance is a different story. 
You have a rare opportunity with that kind of property and and having a sanctuary. Us PA guys don’t ever really have that situation other then a neighboring property being off limits to ALL hunting and hunters with no exceptions. 
The ability to move closer on the fly for me, has only been an option for the private ground I hunt. The public I hunt, is always too over hunted from day one of season, so pressure is moving deer different every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear ya...to think he can dedicate the amount of space to sanctuary status is truly amazing and really does make a difference as to what deer call his place home for their entire lives and attracts those searching in the fall....


----------



## dougell

We had a fun weekend.With our buck tags burnt,we had no choice but to hunt DMAP'd areas,mostly owned by timber and conservation organizations.Our first spot was a newer shelterood cut about two miles from home.We rarely use treestands during rifle season but put one up here because it was loaded with acorns and the regeneration was a little too high to see into unless you were in a tree.Jordan climbed in the stand before daylight and I went upwind but outside of the cut.A little after first light I walked the edge trying to get my scent in there to push any nervous deer past him.It didn't take long before I heard his .308 crack and deer number one was down.We got that deer taken care of and went to another DMAP unit.Not a single hunter was there and no shooting heard in the vicinity.Jordan passed several small bucks and a few iffy shots at doe but by the end of the day,saw over 45 deer.I ended up killing a bedded doe with a decent buck as I was putting on a slow drive for him.I shot the deer in a really bad spot so we went back to the truck to get a pack.Jordan swapped rifles and grabbed the 300 wsm to watch a different clearcut and I went back to pack that doe out.I no sooner got the truck and heard a big boom in the direction where he went.A few minutes later he called to say he had another big doe down.Sunday morning we finished cutting those deer up and went out around noon to see nothing in spots where we saw a few dozen the day before.Jordan decided to call it quits so I drove him home and decided to hunt that stand in the shelterwood cut until dark.I was halfway to it when a lone doe stood up from underneath a pine tree and hesitated just long to get leveled.All total,I saw about 12-15 deer but I never stopped moving either day,trying get deer past my son.He saw well over 45 different deer in three different DMAP units,including several buck.I heard a grand total of two shots off in the distance and only saw two other guys in the one unit.I talked to both guys and they sat from morning til dark and never saw a single deer.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to all you guys in sePa hunting this afternoon ⚡⛈😳


----------



## vonfoust

Heard over 60 shots on Saturday before noon. Some pretty far away, but the most shots I've heard on opening day in a long time.


----------



## nicko

Work for tomorrow canceled so the day is free and open. Gonna see if I can fill my other 5C tag. The doe I shot on Saturday was small and I'm sure I'm going to lose meat because of the gut shot.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Like it. Sounds like it adds another layer to every hunt where you compile data and get to look back at it and see if any trends or factors coincide with observed movement.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you look at the data you compile this way AJ but just wondering if you do, have you seen any common variable aside from the basics like best times being the first couple hours of the morning and last hour of the day?


I have, to certain degrees. Most of what I've garnered is more so related to where I hunt but some it can be applied elsewhere.
I figured out how I was archery hunting one of my spots was likely shooting myself in the foot and never realized how much...with when I hunted it,where I setup and how I entered and exited from it. I saw deer before and had some success but not like I have in the last 2 seasons at the same property since altering my strategy, more deer have been much closer...more often. 
Wished I would have figured it out sooner.

Since were in the gun season. 
I hunt mostly farm owned properties that get driven out at nauseam so what you might see from day to day is drastically different. The farmer and the surrounding neighbors do sit but drive much more. I do participtate on a day or 2 of drives a season and while it's a sure fire way to see a bunch of deer in a hurry, it's never been something I liked to do very much. This part may sound easy to do but I've found it isn't. I can hunt 4 properties in that general area but have found only 1 spot within one of them where many deer will bed in or pass through when they are pushed. I don't recall ever sitting it for more then a few hours and not seeing atleast some deer pass through there...ever. Been that way for over 20yrs and have as of yet to find another spot within any of those other 3 properties where my chances of seeing a deer have been better the 50/50 at best.

Maybe not the kind of factors alot of people consider or worry about but they have something in common...pressure...either by one person or by many and how the deer react to it. Makes you think a bit about how & where you hunt and if your giving yourself the best chances of success...or could your strategies be improved.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Work for tomorrow canceled so the day is free and open. Gonna see if I can fill my other 5C tag. The doe I shot on Saturday was small and I'm sure I'm going to lose meat because of the gut shot.


Nicko,
Just my opinion, but think you’re making a bigger deal of the “gut shot” than needed. You shot the doe at 10:30 and found it a little after 3. That’s not even 4 and a half hours. While it was warmer on Saturday, it certainly wasn’t overly warm (especially with wind) and I bet was even cooler up at your camp. Early season gets much warmer. As long as you took care of it right away getting the hide off, lightly washing down and getting ice in cavity.....you would be fine. Gut shot is always going to have a smell for a little, but it shouldn’t have seeped into your meat and tainted it within 4 hours unless taking care of it was delayed or done improperly. I would have wasted a lot of meat in my younger years if I didn’t eat a gut shot deer. Of course that’s me. If you’re not comfortable I am not forcing it on you just giving you my take. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Work for tomorrow canceled so the day is free and open. Gonna see if I can fill my other 5C tag. The doe I shot on Saturday was small and I'm sure I'm going to lose meat because of the gut shot.


You'll lose more meat shooting one through the front shoulders with a rifle, than you will through the guts. A couple ounces of rib meat at most.


----------



## nicko

I’ve got a highly sensitive sense of smell. If I smell anything that doesn’t seem right, it’s in the trash. 

Might be overthinking it. Either way, I’ll happily pick up the gun and get after them again tomorrow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sunday, I sat the same property where I saw the 9 deer on Saturday. 25 shots heard by 12:30pm but only 1 was fairly close...never saw a deer and decided to move elsewhere. 
Slowly and quietly made my way into the spot on the other property at 1pm, where the deer often bed and pass through when pushed, saw 6 doe bedded right away. Farmers did a drive again on the property behind me and fired 9 rounds...got nothing...3 more doe came my way. 
Around 3pm they did another drive on the same property yet again and took 4 more shots...2 more doe came by me. Ended the day with 11 flattops seen, no buck so far, and heard 43 shots.

Neighbors were doing some drives and shooting just like Saturday again. Farmers had done a couple drives earlier in the day and killed 6 doe between 2 properties...missed quite a few as well.

Didn't hunt today.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Funny you say that...used to ask my dad if he was going hunting...or going to eat. Never seen a bear at the property I'm going to, a mile or so down the road, yes.
> 
> A guys gotta have something to do between seeing deer...or not....and counting shots in the surrounding area.


These days counting shots isn’t so hard. At least in 3D. I’ve heard 2 shots all week. Nothing like the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Starting to wonder if PA shouldnt have multiple gun seasons that even residents need to draw for like many western states. First, Second maybe Third/Fourth rifle seasons. Instead of having EVERYONE just bum rush the woods


I wasn’t in the woods much opening day but not that many people out by all accounts.


----------



## jlh42581

I'll tell you this much, the amount of crying people don't like Sunday hunting is a bold faced lie.

I was out in all three and the public lands were slammed full.

Next time someone tells me they don't like hunting Sunday I will roll my eyes without a doubt. I guess those trucks were figments of my imagination those three days.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Most of us do like Sunday hunting, it’s typically the retired people that don’t, and believe it or not, I do believe there are some of the die hard hunters, that NEED that day to be illegal, so they have no choice but to do other things then hunt during season. I know guys that would be in trouble with family if they didn’t get other stuff done on sundays. Now that is only a small portion, I feel, but still there. I would love for Sunday’s to open, but.... I have private ground to hunt. I can see how public would be a mess, but no more then Saturday’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

I know these are rifle deer but I wanted to share. 
My dad has owned this farm in 5c for over 50 years. This is the first time that all three of his sons got a buck in the same hunting season. I shot my buck in archery season and my two bros tagged out on the first two days... Also my Father in Law shot a nice 8 on the first morning.


----------



## jlh42581

j.d.m. said:


> Most of us do like Sunday hunting, it’s typically the retired people that don’t, and believe it or not, I do believe there are some of the die hard hunters, that NEED that day to be illegal, so they have no choice but to do other things then hunt during season. I know guys that would be in trouble with family if they didn’t get other stuff done on sundays. Now that is only a small portion, I feel, but still there. I would love for Sunday’s to open, but.... I have private ground to hunt. I can see how public would be a mess, but no more then Saturday’s.


Thats exactly correct, no worse than Saturday. I would actually have more opportunity to do the things my family wants if Sundays exist. I dont have to be then so steadfast that Saturday is the only day I get to go without vacation. Most events are on Saturdays that my wife or kid want me to be involved in. Actually took a step back this year and said, ya know what if you wanna go on a saturday morning or evening ill give you a half a day. Cause lets be honest, hunting shouldnt define us, its a hobby. Im as guilty as any in forgetting that.

I get some guys are too die hard for their own good, that might be exactly why they are anti Sunday.

Hopefully more sundays are quickly in the works. Already saw guys saying about "what about my turkey sunday, what about small game sunday" ... what if we just act like Americans and do what we wanna do seven days a week religion and politics be damned.


----------



## vonfoust

My wife (jokingly) calls the Sunday hunting bills "your divorce papers"


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> My wife (jokingly) calls the Sunday hunting bills "your divorce papers"


I tell mine when she says something like that... Don't threaten me with a good time

She's also joking. I've pushed the limits a few times but I know that limit too.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Buddy of mine killed this on saturday.25" outside spread.


----------



## nicko

Wow!!! That's a whopper.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys up at camp haven't heard a shot since noon on Sunday.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Guys up at camp haven't heard a shot since noon on Sunday.


I'm only taking a guess that's in the northern tier?

I think people don't believe me when I say how low the herd is up here. I spend an ungodly amount of time in the woods. Hunting, fishing, driving, riding sxs, scouting, running cams.

Majority of the public land is beat. There's a few deer here and there. I know with the amount of land I cover how hard it is to get on deer. If I only had a week or two, it would be that much worse.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes Potter County, Ulysses Borough and Eulalia Townships to be a little more specific....can't say that I totally agree on the deer numbers, we have no problem seeing them, there were over 25 in the field out front of the house last night with 2 super nice 8's in that group, they just get away from you in those big mountains rather quickly. There is almost zero room for error with the wind and the group I hunt with don't "put much stock in all that wind stuff". I mean don't get me wrong, they;ll open an app and pick a stand that says the wind is good for, but then give no consideration whatsoever about how they get there, including riding ATVs and UTVs to within sight of the stands. I have no issue with my Pop and the other "older" guys doing that, they deserve it, they put their miles in on those mountains. I may take a bike the 1.5 miles form the house to the wood lot, but I'm usually walking another 1/2 mile or more from where I leave it. With the exception of my cousin, the majority guys up there now don't move, they go to the one of the same 5 stands and will sit all day. Some would get lost in the backyard if they walked more than 10-minutes (haha). I'm not surprised they don't see or hear more. 

My cousin,on the other hand, is about as hardcore as they come, he shot his 8 on Saturday afternoon after making his third move of the day. Was out in the lighter rain last evening looking for bear and traversed Story and Commissioners trails today hoping to spot a bear. Those that may not know, that is a lot of ground, that is way back in there, with challenging terrain...he didn't see another hunter or hear a shot...he's been back there since before light and is still in there somewhere. 

I only mention all of that because there have been A LOT of great PA deer put down this year from the northern tier and a majoirty of the best deer being shared are coming from land that is accessible to the public. Those hunters are getting in off of the beaten path though, that's for sure and not too many people want to do that anymore.


----------



## nicko

I’m sure the shots will pick up on Saturday when those WMUs are opened up to does as well as bucks.

I’ve had a handful of really slow days up in Gennessee this season, mostly during the Indian summer days. But I’ve had some really good days too of 10-15 deer per day and multiple legal bucks. I stay open to being mobile and will change my location multiple times per day if I’m not seeing deer.


----------



## jlh42581

You touched on a few key points. 

1: people don't move anymore and there's so much land the deer don't have to be where you are

2: people are afraid of the woods. It always shocks me to think I'm running late, pull in and see no trucks, come out to 5/6 at the trailhead at lunch. Or leave at night and see no other trucks. On occasion I can see the roads, guys are leaving before I even get down

3: yes there are pockets of deer and it's feast or famine. In the valley below I counted over 100 the night before gun season. If I didn't know those deer were down there you couldn't tell me on the mountain above there was 100 in the valley.

My observations though are year round up here. I'm saying this as a whole. I still passed up many gimme shots this year but it's nothing like it was.

The sheer size of the terrain is what's letting those bucks get big. However they're not nearly as frequent occurance as urban bucks. It's not even close.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

They can be anywhere in this part of the state.We strictly hunt DMAP units during rifle season that are open to the public.It's very rare to see another hunter more than 100 yards from a road.My son saw over 45 deer in the one spot on saturday.He had off school yesterday and hunted most of the day in that area and never saw a tail.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep, there one day gone the next a BIG change from suburbia where there are only so many places they can go. We have had them run circles around around us on spots as small as 40 acres and never see them, yet the cams show they were there minutes before and after us?? 

One thing is for sure on the northern tier, gone are the days where the "sitters" out hunt the still hunters. There use to be a time where you'd position yourself and wait for those who can't stand the cold to start moving back for late/breakfast, early lunch and pick off what they push....now those guys are either in heated Maverick blinds watching Netflix on their phones OR they simply don't go to the northern tier anymore. With a bang stick in your hand, you're much better off being on your feet...and it never ceases to amaze me how few have the skills necessary to still hunt effectively.


----------



## 138104

Anyone seen a picture of a 17-pt killed in Montgomery Co?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Anyone seen a picture of a 17-pt killed in Montgomery Co?



A guy at work just asked me the same thing...I have not


----------



## vonfoust

That's a big deer Doug. I think I'd fall out of my stand if I saw that.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> A guy at work just asked me the same thing...I have not


My son's teacher showed him the picture. It was his teacher's uncle who killed it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Starting to see some good deer show on camera, it amazes me their ability to vanish with pressure and reappear. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looking like we'll have snow on the ground up in 3A when we get up there Friday night. Huge advantage putting eyes on deer in the timber but most of all helps figure out which spots are worth hunting.


----------



## jlh42581

I have about 3" at my house in northern most 4D at 2100' and its still snowing. Forecast up here is calling for more this weekend.


----------



## Ebard22

Have probably 8" up here in the snow belt. May stalk bedding areas in the morning after everything settles down.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> That's a big deer Doug. I think I'd fall out of my stand if I saw that.


It's for real.I don't know the story but I'm pretty sure he killed it on property owned by the people who started the dump in Kersey.They literally own thousands of acres of tightly controlled managed properties.Regardless,there's still deer dying of old age up here on public land.


----------



## jlh42581

The wind up here is railing. I'm glad I'm in my home office. You'd need to cover every inch of skin.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

It's official, I hate weathermen and weatherwomen. Monday the forecast for Saturday was 30% chance of showers. Tuesday it was looking up, it went to partly sunny 10% chance of showers. Today......60% chance of rain, up to 1/2 an inch, heavy at times with 10-20 mph winds. Two antlerless tags to fill and 2 Saturdays and an hour each evening Monday through Friday to get it done. There's always late archery season I guess.


----------



## LetThemGrow

We have 10 weeks of archery and 2 weeks of firearms...don’t blame the weathermen.


----------



## Charman03

LetThemGrow said:


> We have 10 weeks of archery and 2 weeks of firearms...don’t blame the weathermen.


We only have 1 week of firearm for doe here, and Saturday would be the opening day, so bad weather that day does stink


----------



## 12-Ringer

No one went out in our camp today...I don’t know what the heck is going on anymore...when my younger brother asked the senior team who are up there now, “what’s the deal” the only response he got back was “it’s not vacation weather”....they’re all retired so what the heck is a vacation when you’re retired.

My dad headed up this morning and the extent of his excursion was to drive the bike around and pull some of the cams...and replace some with cell cams...

Looks cold...









I remember my first hunt..12-years old, broke my arm in two spots a week before I was set to head to camp, I had a cast that kept my left arm bent at a 90-degree angle at the elbow...I was using an open sight .30-.30 without a scope or carry strap. I had to carry my own gun with two wool socks over my left hand trying to keep my fingers warm, I felt like gold ole’ Elmer hiking the Potter County mountains 









..... man how times have changed ... a few weeks ago my 17- year old nephew left the stand and hiked back to the house because his cell phone battery died he had to use the bathroom  and now the same group of “mentor” who drug me around the woods 46 years ago are sipping coffee, eating tasty cakes and counting snowflakes from the porch.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m thankful all these guys are still around and on the other end of the nut busting (hahah)


----------



## nicko

How much snow on the ground up there Joe?

More importantly, What kind of tastykakes?


----------



## 12-Ringer

A lot and more on the way...look at the pic of my pop


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> A lot and more on the way...look at the pic of my pop


Didn’t get above 20 degrees and that was without the winds, guys said it was ripping on top


----------



## BGM51

About 4 or 5 inches of snow nick. 

I got up here this morning. Really windy and bitter cold. Got out this afternoon to pull some camers.

Still hunted my way around. Saw 3 doe. No bucks. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like we better bundle up. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Looks like we better bundle up. Thanks Bruce.


Nicko,,,Pac boots man and hot coffee


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> No one went out in our camp today...I don’t know what the heck is going on anymore...when my younger brother asked the senior team who are up there now, “what’s the deal” the only response he got back was “it’s not vacation weather”....they’re all retired so what the heck is a vacation when you’re retired.
> 
> My dad headed up this morning and the extent of his excursion was to drive the bike around and pull some of the cams...and replace some with cell cams...
> 
> Looks cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my first hunt..12-years old, broke my arm in two spots a week before I was set to head to camp, I had a cast that kept my left arm bent at a 90-degree angle at the elbow...I was using an open sight .30-.30 without a scope or carry strap. I had to carry my own gun with two wool socks over my left hand trying to keep my fingers warm, I felt like gold ole’ Elmer hiking the Potter County mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... man how times have changed ... a few weeks ago my 17- year old nephew left the stand and hiked back to the house because his cell phone battery died he had to use the bathroom  and now the same group of “mentor” who drug me around the woods 46 years ago are sipping coffee, eating tasty cakes and counting snowflakes from the porch.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m thankful all these guys are still around and on the other end of the nut busting (hahah)


I get where you’re coming from Joe, trust me I do. But hunting is different for everybody. At their ages and the wind and cold, they sound just as content in camp telling stories, etc....
I said this drinking beers one night with a bunch of my friends (we are all passionate hunters) around the fire in the fall....”At the end of the day, aren’t we all just chasing memories?” That’s what it’s about. Mounts are memories, past hunts are memories, camaraderie are memories....... I have sat countless all day sits, I scout all year around ever second(enjoy it more than the hunt), go hard all archery season in several states, but when the season winds down I look back and it’s all memories. Successful or not, die hard or not,..... we are all just chasing memories.
Wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep, couldn’t agree more....I know they check in on this thread ever once and a while so it’s fun ribbing them


----------



## perryhunter4

BGM51 said:


> About 4 or 5 inches of snow nick.
> 
> I got up here this morning. Really windy and bitter cold. Got out this afternoon to pull some camers.
> 
> Still hunted my way around. Saw 3 doe. No bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good luck Bruce. Def looks pretty cold 
Snow can be good and bad. Great for sign, spotting movement and tracking but it does make it tougher and more exhausting getting around those hills!


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, couldn’t agree more....I know they check in on this thread ever once and a while so it’s fun ribbing them


Lol.... I am sure they got their digs in on you over the years....so good work 
Now your 17 ur old cousin on the other hand retiring back to camp because the phone battery was dead.....good lord!! Might need to help him....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Scotty C...congrats to your bro's and your f-i-l. Tell that one brother of yours he needs a new pair of blue jeans, they look a bit drafty! 

Had a coating of snow here in 4E today, but it didn't even last the morning on the mountain. Saturday's weather has been changing all week...calling for 50% chance of snow/rain at this point.
I'll take that any day over the torrential downpour I was out in on the last day of last years season. That was miserable to hunt in, only saw 1 deer all day...the 8pt I killed.

Never know what you won't see if you don't go out.

Think I'll take the 50cal and sit a few hours where I archery hunted this year, not expecting to see much if anything there this time of year and can't shoot a doe there yet, but I have some cards to swap out... providing nobody stole my chit. Never know where you could find a buck hiding during the gun season.


----------



## Scotty C

AjPUNISHER said:


> Scotty C...congrats to your bro's and your f-i-l. Tell that one brother of yours he needs a new pair of blue jeans, they look a bit drafty!
> 
> Had a coating of snow here in 4E today, but it didn't even last the morning on the mountain. Saturday's weather has been changing all week...calling for 50% chance of snow/rain at this point.
> I'll take that any day over the torrential downpour I was out in on the last day of last years season. That was miserable to hunt in, only saw 1 deer all day...the 8pt I killed.
> 
> Never know what you won't see if you don't go out.
> 
> Think I'll take the 50cal and sit a few hours where I archery hunted this year, not expecting to see much if anything there this time of year and can't shoot a doe there yet, but I have some cards to swap out... providing nobody stole my chit. Never know where you could find a buck hiding during the gun season.


I actually think those are his good jeans lol!!
I think he just got out of his tractor trailer a few hours before that pic. Same boots,same jeans and puffin on his Marlboros in stand lol!


----------



## Drew A

I have 8-12 inches of snow on the ground here in 1B (Greene Township). Seeing tracks in both my front and back fields. Went out this morning and did not see anything. Will go across the street to game land 218 this morning and see what is moving around.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## andymick32

LetThemGrow said:


>


nice video! Definitely makes it more interesting having some history and videos/pics of a deer prior to killing.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was thinking that buck seemed familiar LTG! 


Grey militia was out in force yesterday...dead other then that at my archery spot, 1st time back in there since Nov 20th.

As expected good movement on cams till the pm of the gun opener. Another cam definitely missed some deer this week, scrape has been worked over since monday's heavy rain but the cam hasn't taken a picture since that beaver on the AM of the 20th. After I cycled the cam it seemed to be working ok again but it also might be starting to take a dump.

Good luck and be safe tomorrow guys...doe are legal for the rest of the wmu's that weren't already, might get a lil dicey in some areas...


----------



## Mathias

Up in 3C. 27 shots so far......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slow here at camp...maybe 6 shots...Most of our guys are over on the lease in Eulaia. So far the three guys who have shot a buck I’ve only seen buck and the guys who can shoot a buck or a doe haven’t seen anything. I passed on a really nice eight this morning that only had one side and three doe so far.

I got here Thursday around 2:30 And have passed on five legal buck so far (all small) I’ve seen about 35 doe and three really decent buck that I just couldn’t get a bead on...


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> No one went out in our camp today...I don’t know what the heck is going on anymore...when my younger brother asked the senior team who are up there now, “what’s the deal” the only response he got back was “it’s not vacation weather”....they’re all retired so what the heck is a vacation when you’re retired.
> 
> My dad headed up this morning and the extent of his excursion was to drive the bike around and pull some of the cams...and replace some with cell cams...
> 
> Looks cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my first hunt..12-years old, broke my arm in two spots a week before I was set to head to camp, I had a cast that kept my left arm bent at a 90-degree angle at the elbow...I was using an open sight .30-.30 without a scope or carry strap. I had to carry my own gun with two wool socks over my left hand trying to keep my fingers warm, I felt like gold ole’ Elmer hiking the Potter County mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... man how times have changed ... a few weeks ago my 17- year old nephew left the stand and hiked back to the house because his cell phone battery died he had to use the bathroom [emoji849] and now the same group of “mentor” who drug me around the woods 46 years ago are sipping coffee, eating tasty cakes and counting snowflakes from the porch.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m thankful all these guys are still around and on the other end of the nut busting (hahah)


I think a lot of folks begin to relish the time with friends as much as the hunt. 30 years ago, I’d have been in the woods well before dawn until after dark regardless of weather or conditions as long as I had a tag in my pocket. As I’ve gotten older, I’m not out in the woods if it’s miserable. I’m miserable 5-6 days a week for 10-12 hours a day. I don’t need to be miserable on my time off. That said, rain=miserable. Snow=in the woods. Unless I was going to sit out there and worry about the trip home.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> I get where you’re coming from Joe, trust me I do. But hunting is different for everybody. At their ages and the wind and cold, they sound just as content in camp telling stories, etc....
> I said this drinking beers one night with a bunch of my friends (we are all passionate hunters) around the fire in the fall....”At the end of the day, aren’t we all just chasing memories?” That’s what it’s about. Mounts are memories, past hunts are memories, camaraderie are memories....... I have sat countless all day sits, I scout all year around ever second(enjoy it more than the hunt), go hard all archery season in several states, but when the season winds down I look back and it’s all memories. Successful or not, die hard or not,..... we are all just chasing memories.
> Wouldn’t have it any other way.


Amen! This completely!!


----------



## rogersb

Was out for a couple hours but had to leave for a meeting. Be back out later. 5 shots heard. No deer seen.


----------



## Mr. October

I came back from camp Tuesday to handle some work and personal obligations and was supposed to return yesterday to hunt the antlerless opener today. But the weather guessers said today would be an all-day rain event... until yesterday. Now I wish I was in the Poconos with my new rifle. Oh well. I have Monday off and will head back up tomorrow.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> I came back from camp Tuesday to handle some work and personal obligations and was supposed to return yesterday to hunt the antlerless opener today. But the weather guessers said today would be an all-day rain event... until yesterday. Now I wish I was in the Poconos with my new rifle. Oh well. I have Monday off and will head back up tomorrow.


Same here. I was planning on heading up to 3b for weekend, but with the heavy rain forecast, I agreed to work today and half day tomorrow. No more the 5 hours after I agreed and schedules were set, the forecast changed to be perfect up there. Go figure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okuma

12-Ringer said:


> Slow here at camp...maybe 6 shots...Most of our guys are over on the lease in Eulaia. So far the three guys who have shot a buck I’ve only seen buck and the guys who can shoot a buck or a doe haven’t seen anything. I passed on a really nice eight this morning that only had one side and three doe so far.
> 
> I got here Thursday around 2:30 And have passed on five legal buck so far (all small) I’ve seen about 35 doe and three really decent buck that I just couldn’t get a bead on...


Wow... 8 bucks since Thursday!


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> I came back from camp Tuesday to handle some work and personal obligations and was supposed to return yesterday to hunt the antlerless opener today. But the weather guessers said today would be an all-day rain event... until yesterday. Now I wish I was in the Poconos with my new rifle. Oh well. I have Monday off and will head back up tomorrow.


I was holding out hope for a bear so I walked some areas I didnt expect to see deer and still saw over a dozen doe. A handful under 100 yards, a few under 50, and one at 25. No bear. I only had about 3.5-4 hours though.

I left a little early and passed a guy sitting on the road. He told me he sat all day and saw no deer. I was like no kidding.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I was holding out hope for a bear so I walked some areas I didnt expect to see deer and still saw over a dozen doe. A handful under 100 yards, a few under 50, and one at 25. No bear. I only had about 3.5-4 hours though.
> 
> I left a little early and passed a guy sitting on the road. He told me he sat all day and saw no deer. I was like no kidding.


I did get out for a walk around French Creek State Park. I have an antlerless tag there as well. There was a lot of orange in the woods but I did see some deer. Just not close enough to seal the deal. It was a good afternoon for still hunting.


----------



## perryhunter4

I was out yesterday for 4 hours in AM....just one spike. Sat for last hour and a half of Eve and passed two smaller doe at dark and saw the spike again. Didn’t get to hunt this morning as I was on the road for travel field hockey til late afternoon. Hopped in std when got back and 0 deer seen. Small lots and small farms surrounding my place have been hammered this first week. Deer herded up on properties off limits. If I can get off later in week, think I might game lands and make a day of walking and still hunting. Hit some thick areas.


----------



## Mathias

6 shots!?
I heard 6 after dark!
113 for the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

What a great Thursday and Friday I just had! Took my great niece to our campground for an evening sit in my blind. Literally 2 minutes after climbing in the resident 20” 6 pt comes blowing in harassing a doe. She didn’t get a shot and I could sense the disappointment she had for Uncle Donnie. I reassured her there was a lot of time left and he may be back. Sat til 4:05 before we saw another deer, 9 to be exact. 6 does a spike and a four point(yes I know that’s not 9,that parts coming). Morgan was ready to shoot the first buck to give her a shot and I said that she shouldn’t do that because I had seen a nice buck in the group. Her reply was I’ll shoot the spike! Just about then the bigger buck appeared and I talked her through the shot. She did wonderful for a 12 yr old girl and had her first buck and we were both tickled pink.


















Friday morning we were going to get with some buddies to do some hunting Miss Morgan and her dad met at my house at 7 to go to our meeting point to join the others. At 7:05 we were about ready to depart the house and lo and behold Crabby in guarding a doe in our horse pasture. I told my nephew “ shoot that #_*+{]” and he did. Sad and happy all at once. I’ve hunted crabby for 2 years but haven’t devoted time to him. I was fortunate enough to have him directly under my stand last fall and at 20 yards on another occasion. Both with not enough light to put an ethical shot on him. Extremely happy for both these lucky hunters! 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thanks a great day ! Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

13third said:


> What a great Thursday and Friday I just had! Took my great niece to our campground for an evening sit in my blind. Literally 2 minutes after climbing in the resident 20” 6 pt comes blowing in harassing a doe. She didn’t get a shot and I could sense the disappointment she had for Uncle Donnie. I reassured her there was a lot of time left and he may be back. Sat til 4:05 before we saw another deer, 9 to be exact. 6 does a spike and a four point(yes I know that’s not 9,that parts coming). Morgan was ready to shoot the first buck to give her a shot and I said that she shouldn’t do that because I had seen a nice buck in the group. Her reply was I’ll shoot the spike! Just about then the bigger buck appeared and I talked her through the shot. She did wonderful for a 12 yr old girl and had her first buck and we were both tickled pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday morning we were going to get with some buddies to do some hunting Miss Morgan and her dad met at my house at 7 to go to our meeting point to join the others. At 7:05 we were about ready to depart the house and lo and behold Crabby in guarding a doe in our horse pasture. I told my nephew “ shoot that #_*+{]” and he did. Sad and happy all at once. I’ve hunted crabby for 2 years but haven’t devoted time to him. I was fortunate enough to have him directly under my stand last fall and at 20 yards on another occasion. Both with not enough light to put an ethical shot on him. Extremely happy for both these lucky hunters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple of great buck! Nice job to everyone!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow 13third that was some good stuff!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's awesome donnie, some great deer you got them on

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I spent the weekend at home, honestly it was nice to be with the family no plans no hunting. I will head north to try and filled my last buck tag in NY with a muzzleloader this Friday. 

My father hunted 3c Saturday at our place, heard only 20 shots for the doe opener and shot an average 2yr old 8pt right at last light making it the 3rd buck to be shot out of a single food plot this year on our place. 

He drove to Ny this morning and shot a doe at the cabin. That man puts more time afield than anyone I know and a few unfortunately circumstances kept most of his tags unfilled this season so it's nice to see him having some success with the gun. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Shot a 160 poundish doe at 10:16am yesterday. She went about 70-80yds bleeding like a stuffed pig, likely 50yds of it mostly plowing on her chest. Got her tagged...gutted and to the truck when one of farmers stopped by. 

We gathered up and made plans for a drive. I had some lunch and shared some of my grub including sour gummi worms with one of the guys' 4 yr old sons. I said you can have some more and he grabbed the whole bag! He was quite the little fella and fool of energy. He went along on the drive with his dad, tripping and talking away almost the entire time. He was a riot!

My dad and I were both driver's for part of the afternoon and not long into that drive, the driver with his 4yr old along had dropped 2 doe not far from me. I ended up helping him get his 2 out and then spent the rest of the afternoon till after 4pm standing in roughly the same area and shot another even bigger doe at 2:46pm.

I heard a few deer get up on the drive ahead of me but never saw a one. Ended up seeing 27 deer for the day. 24 doe & fawns...3 buck...a 3" spike, 7" spike and 4pt. That single drive kicked out a ton of deer and resulted in about 12 of the 19 deer taken. A gorgeous wide 8pt (that later headed to the taxidermist) was taken early in the morning on another farm up the road by one of "our" guys and was the only buck taken for the day. A large 11pt was seen in the same general area as that 8pt, several times, but survived the day.

I counted 79 shots yesterday in the area within earshot, 2 of them mine. My dad only saw 2 live deer for the day and never had a shot. Everybody in the area I was hunting with...who fired a shot...filled tags yesterday, except for one fella who took some ribbing about that.

My brother-in-law who was hunting with a buddy in Benton heard a few shots and even with a neighbor driving a property next to them...said it was pretty quiet and never saw a deer yesterday.

I ended up dragging 4 deer yesterday and along with a bit of driving... I'm a bit sore in places I forgot I had today.









I got a better pic or 2 with timer mode but this one of the blurry kind my dad always takes...








My 2nd doe of the day...a bit bigger then the first...


----------



## HNTRDAVE

2G Sunday success! Sunday afternoon,after lunch and a mountain top nap, I dropped down about 200 feet in elevation. I see a doe come running up the ridge, look behind her in the binos and see this guy hot on her trail. He stopped in a shooting lane long enough to get my crosshairs on his vitals,down he went. Big bodied, 10 point, wide spread, southern Potter county mountain buck. Truly blessed this month! First my pa bull elk and now this guy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I didn’t realize it was open again this Sunday?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn’t realize it was open again this Sunday?


Last one of the year was 11/29


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats...where abouts in Southern Potter...we’re in Ulysses Township.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a real decent .couple days..arrived Thursday around 2:30PM, between then and Saturday at dark I passed on 11 different legal buck and saw 31 doe and a bear. Spent all but about 4 hours on our family’s 155 acres. Did go to the lease one day as o didn’t want my Pop over there by himself. Did see the best buck of the trip over there but couldn’t get a bead on him when he dropped over the ledge..and a bug bear walked right up on me just after light. Every time I see one close I am simply mazes how quiet they can be...the lease is in 2H so the season was closed.

I did see three good buck that I would have taken had I gotten a clean shot, but it didn’t work out that way. Sat morning a beautiful buck came by at roughly 70 yards, but was missing his right side so he too got a pass..would have been a nice 8 if he had all of his head gear. 

I know there were a couple good ones around, they just gave me the slip. Our camp did get 2 buck and 3 doe in the first week. We still have three up there all with unfilled buck and doe tags.

No matter what happens, we’ve had a good year up there...One buck and three doe in the archery season, 2 buck and three doe in the firearms season. Pretty much the same 6 guys hunting...we do mix a few “annual uncles” who come up for the rifle season, but they didn’t contribute to the totals.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats...where abouts in Southern Potter...we’re in Ulysses Township.


Thanks! camp is located near Conrad. Wharton Township.


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats Dave!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Congrats Dave!


Thank you!


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> 6 shots!?
> I heard 6 after dark!
> 113 for the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son and I hunted 3c on saturday.We never saw another hunter all day but we heard more shooting than I can remember in a long time.My son killed two doe by 8:30 so I didn't bother shooting any.All three of us saw legal bucks and my brother passed an 8 point that I would have killed in a heartbeat.

I don't know if you ever had anything done at Scavazzo's near Lawton but they make some really good sticks.I didn't feel like dealing with more than one deer so I dropped one off there and had the entire thing made into sticks.He wasn't taking any more deer but he's friends with my brother so he took one more.I think he said that he already processed over 500 deer last week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

According to the three processors who I know personally - this is the best year they've had out of the past 5...don't know if that is related to "remote work" orders which are allowing more folks to get out and about. A buddy took a nice 8 this morning behind his house in Oley, he wouldn't have hunted if he was working from the office. He took a couple of hours of flex-time and was back at his house with his buck before 8:30AM.


----------



## dougell

Around here and up at my Brother's place,there's nowhere near the amount of processors doing deer that there used to be.I guess the ones left just get overwhelmed.A few years ago,quite a few shops shut down around here when CWD reared it's ugly head.It was very quiet around here on the first weekend but quite a bit of shooting in 3C.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> My son and I hunted 3c on saturday.We never saw another hunter all day but we heard more shooting than I can remember in a long time.My son killed two doe by 8:30 so I didn't bother shooting any.All three of us saw legal bucks and my brother passed an 8 point that I would have killed in a heartbeat.
> 
> I don't know if you ever had anything done at Scavazzo's near Lawton but they make some really good sticks.I didn't feel like dealing with more than one deer so I dropped one off there and had the entire thing made into sticks.He wasn't taking any more deer but he's friends with my brother so he took one more.I think he said that he already processed over 500 deer last week.


I know Jeff there. I wanted so badly to take a doe over for sticks and their kielbasa with cheese and jalapeños


----------



## dougell

Jeff graduated from high school with my brother.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to Dave...and to your niece and nephew 13!


I've had my hands full butchering but think I'll make it back out tomorrow. Will be out again by Thursday where I took my doe from, always has been alot of doe there, might even fill my last doe tag if I feel the urge .

My dad saw about 30 deer on his ride home from work last night before dark..not an antlered buck among them.

One of the 2 guys who hunted in Benton Saturday, where they saw nothing that day, took a big 10 at 4:30pm yesterday afternoon. Never saw that buck before and had no cam pics of it.

Another buddy hit a doe yesterday morning, but thinks he hit too low. 3 drops of blood and some leg bone. He looked for as long as he could before work but no joy.

Another friend hasn't seen much all year...did see a buck during the rifle season so far but couldn't say if it was legal or not.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother's out trying today 7-degree windchills up there in Potter; hasn't seen anything.

I got out yesterday for a few hours on a small local lot and was blanked, I think only the 2nd or 3rd time all year I had a sit somewhere and didn't see a deer; even off in the distance. My cam is getting some hits around 7:30AM and if all goes well I'll be out this afternoon and perhaps tomorrow morning. We'll see.....


----------



## Mr. October

After about a 3 mile swing around the gamelands trying to move a deer to my hunting buddy, I put a great stalk on a doe feeding in a gas line deep on an SGL yesterday afternoon. I had it all figured out. She put her head down, I moved closer . . . I was channelling my inner lion. There was a little hill where I figured I could take my pack off, put it on the hill, and get a nice, steady prone shot. All went perfect. I got to the hill, calmly removed my pack, laid my new rifle across it, assumed a prone position, looked through the scope . . and could see nothing but a bit of grass and the top of the deer's back. Hmmmm. A smart hunter would have looked left and seen a strong stable tree he could have crept to and used as a rifle rest. Yes, that's what a smart hunter would have done. But there wasn't one of those around. Just me. I tried shooting from a sitting position. (Deer was ~130 yards or so.) I shot, she took 3 steps looked around, and disappeared into the brush. I was pretty sure I missed but spent about an hour looking. 10 minutes into this, another deer pops up 40 yards away but I didn't shoot again not knowing whether I had a dead deer or not. It turned out that it was a bit small anyway. Meanwhile my hunting buddy killed a nice doe. We were 1.5 miles back in the gamelands and had a dead deer, a treestand, 2 packs, 2 rifles, and us. Thankfully we had our Hawk Crawler cart. (Best deer cart E-V-E-R). Pushing that thing out, I was really, really happy I'd missed. I wasn't up for another trip back in. 

That's a wrap for my 2020 deer season. I still have tags left but no want or desire to fill them. I was really just hoping to christen my new rifle yesterday but it is what it is.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I could have used a smarter hunter with me a few times this year...isn't it frustrating when you take a shortcut that you know you shouldn't take and get the results you knew were likely? Happened to me last week as I was still hunting the mountain. Located 4-deer, 3 bedded, 1 up feeding, spotted them about 80 yards through the timber. Every instinct I had told me to stay put and study the area harder/better (I had already been scouring for about 30-minutes AFTER I spotted the deer). I decided to shift about 20 yards closer and 30 yards to south for a different/better view with the glass and low and behold as soon as I took about 10 steps a decent buck that was bedded and I didn't see decided to pop up and he didn't stick around long enough to put the .308 to work. Stood there just shaking my head....


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> isn't it frustrating when you take a shortcut that you know you shouldn't take and get the results you knew were likely?


Right!? You'd think we'd learn over time. Moments before my lion-stalk, I was working my way along a trail in the woods that ultimately leads to an easy crossing of a thick edge and into the gasline but the crossing was still a half-mile to the east of me and I had to make my way back west. "How hard could it be to cut through the edge to the gas line?" Now I know the answer to this. It's a tangle of scrub oak, thorns, and small trees. It's all but impossible to walk through. Still, I tried anyway just to ensure I could keep myself grounded with a little brushy hell.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Somebody round here lose a Uniden Bearcat BC125AT Handheld Scanner? If so, I know where you weren't supposed to be when you lost it!


----------



## PAbigbear

Was cutting a doe up today and found this when I was slicing the backstraps. No sign of injury and completely healed over. Nervous now because I keep wondering where the rest of it is. On another doe I killed last week there was a small caliber hole through the one shoulder blade. The meat around it was lighter colored and gristly.


----------



## j.d.m.

PAbigbear said:


> Was cutting a doe up today and found this when I was slicing the backstraps. No sign of injury and completely healed over. Nervous now because I keep wondering where the rest of it is. On another doe I killed last week there was a small caliber hole through the one shoulder blade. The meat around it was lighter colored and gristly.
> View attachment 7320910


Reminds me of the old days trick or treating, and seeing on the news about people putting blades in the candy bars. Yikes, I’d be cautious with meat around that area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Was cutting a doe up today and found this when I was slicing the backstraps. No sign of injury and completely healed over. Nervous now because I keep wondering where the rest of it is. On another doe I killed last week there was a small caliber hole through the one shoulder blade. The meat around it was lighter colored and gristly.
> View attachment 7320910


Yikes. Baby bites!


----------



## perryhunter4

Over the last few years, including this year, I have shot a deer with a broadhead lodged in it. This year it was a deadmeat lodged in high shoulder/neck. Many homes and 60 acres or less wood lots around my place (1 spot) and many of these folks “just shoot” not considering angles, posture, etc...numerous deer over years with one front leg, low leg hanging, arrow hanging out of center shoulder....you name it. It’s sad and pretty shameful but doesn’t stop.


----------



## nicko

Coming home from our Potter trip empty handed but that’s our / my fault. I put what I thought was certain killshot on a buck yesterday morning at 7:30am. 50-60 yard shot, gun anchored against a tree, deer broadside. It mule kicked and took off on what I thought was the death run and disappeared down the mountain. When I took up the trail, had blood spray and bunch of hair at impact. He started spraying blood and left three separate puddles where he stood with one spot where blood was coming out both sides. Expected to walk up on him any second but he went all the way down the mountain into a ravine and went up the other side. He never bedded once and blood ran out. 

The stench of failure.


----------



## dougell

Tough break Nick.Sometimes logic defies us.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some tough critters, that’s for sure


----------



## Charman03

nicko did you run out of snow to not be able to follow his tracks? I’ve done that before and after lots of miles finally ran the deer down and finished it off.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> nicko did you run out of snow to not be able to follow his tracks? I’ve done that before and after lots of miles finally ran the deer down and finished it off.


His tracks went up a hillside that gets midday sun and the snow was mostly gone. And his tracks started to mix with other tracks. And by the point of the track, blood had stopped. I tracked him once by myself and then a second time at midday with my buddy. He may very well be dead now. These Remington corelokt bullets do a lot of damage. 

Just can’t understand how I could not recover him with the shot I had. I’ll take the gun to the range one day next week and run some shots through it just to make sure it was not an equipment issue.


----------



## BoHunter0210

nicko said:


> His tracks went up a hillside that gets midday sun and the snow was mostly gone. And his tracks started to mix with other tracks. And by the point of the track, blood had stopped. I tracked him once by myself and then a second time at midday with my buddy. He may very well be dead now. These Remington corelokt bullets do a lot of damage.
> 
> Just can’t understand how I could not recover him with the shot I had. I’ll take the gun to the range one day next week and run some shots through it just to make sure it was not an equipment issue.


Looks like brisket blood to me. They bleed like that but never stop. Hope you can figure out if your scope has moved.


----------



## dougell

I heard a shot in front of my house just before dark yesterday and texted my neighbor to see what he killed.This is what he texted me.I never saw the buck before and he killed it probably less than 100 yards from my front door.


----------



## BoHunter0210

dougell said:


> I heard a shot in front of my house just before dark yesterday and texted my neighbor to see what he killed.This is what he texted me.I never saw the buck before and he killed it probably less than 100 yards from my front door.


😮just never know what might show up.


----------



## nicko

BoHunter0210 said:


> Looks like brisket blood to me. They bleed like that but never stop. Hope you can figure out if your scope has moved.


I suspect the scope is fine but I want to make sure. More likely user error.


----------



## Mathias

With the snow, I’m going to take my bow out back, maybe I’ll be pleasantly surprised too.....


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> With the snow, I’m going to take my bow out back, maybe I’ll be pleasantly surprised too.....


Good luck Matt..wish more hunters tried archery..during gun


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> Over the last few years, including this year, I have shot a deer with a broadhead lodged in it. This year it was a deadmeat lodged in high shoulder/neck. Many homes and 60 acres or less wood lots around my place (1 spot) and many of these folks “just shoot” not considering angles, posture, etc...numerous deer over years with one front leg, low leg hanging, arrow hanging out of center shoulder....you name it. It’s sad and pretty shameful but doesn’t stop.


Unfortunately, I think this is probably a direct result of the introduction of crossbows. I'm not saying all bowhunters are perfect. Far from it. But especially in PA where there is no requirement for a separate educations course to get your archery license many of the crossbow hunters (by no means all) don't really understand how an arrow works or how a broad head kills. They are told their crossbows are like a rifle. (Refer to Ravin commercials.) So they shoot like it's a rifle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Good luck Matt..wish more hunters tried archery..during gun


Curious why you would wish for that.....

I've been out twice since I got home on Sunday, was blanked on Monday and only a 40lbs yearling yesterday. Didn't see a soul or even a car in a lot and I was quite alright with that....Have a few tags and couple folks who didn't score and won't hunt when its real cold, so I may take a doe or two to help them out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> Good luck Matt..wish more hunters tried archery..during gun


Why?

Oops sorry Joe I see u asked too...well, curious minds want to know. I thought I remember full moon saying he quit hunting during rifle season...so I’m not understanding?? I also can’t grasp the hatred for the tool that started me on the hunting journey. It’s just a tool.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I heard a shot in front of my house just before dark yesterday and texted my neighbor to see what he killed.This is what he texted me.I never saw the buck before and he killed it probably less than 100 yards from my front door.


Doug,
Some of you guys up there are putting them down in the big woods. I am guessing a lot has to do with persistence. 
I forget who posted about their buddy hunting in Benton and seeing nothing one day on all day sit and then a few days later kills a nice buck in the same spot. Time in stand and the woods trumps anything in my opinion (including scouting).


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Doug,
> Some of you guys up there are putting them down in the big woods. I am guessing a lot has to do with persistence.
> I forget who posted about their buddy hunting in Benton and seeing nothing one day on all day sit and then a few days later kills a nice buck in the same spot. Time in stand and the woods trumps anything in my opinion (including scouting).


I agree 100%


----------



## perryhunter4

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is probably a direct result of the introduction of crossbows. I'm not saying all bowhunters are perfect. Far from it. But especially in PA where there is no requirement for a separate educations course to get your archery license many of the crossbow hunters (by no means all) don't really understand how an arrow works or how a broad head kills. They are told their crossbows are like a rifle. (Refer to Ravin commercials.) So they shoot like it's a rifle.


It’s funny you bring up the Ravin mantra. I had a gentleman tell me the other week he’s going to shoot a buck at 100 yards in the future with his Ravin. He was dead serious. So I hear ya there!
I can tell you I have found crossbow bolts across property lines on my the neighbor I am close with and survey ribbon on trees...clearly shooting from a loc on into his property. He will say something but isn’t in woods a ton....he gives me a lot of control there and if I see it, I will certainly address it! Many of us have tight property boundaries here and so if you shoot one...sure come get it, no problem....but have some inkling of courtesy and call or text first. I just wish everyone would respect others and hunting would be so much nicer.
I don’t blame it on crossbows and have nothing against them, but I do understand the point. It happens here a lot with gun drives and regular bows too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree...it’s not the weapon as much as the idiot behind it...


----------



## nicko

I screwed up my once chance this week but I can say from my experience in the northern tier it is all about persistence. I saw very limited “fresh” sign in the area I hunted but stuck with it and got an opportunity on the 3rd day when I saw nothing the prior two days. Big woods deer can be hard to figure out and sometimes you just have to go on faith and hoping you catch them coming through when two days of prior sign say chances are slim. 

A lot of land and so many places they can be.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is probably a direct result of the introduction of crossbows. I'm not saying all bowhunters are perfect. Far from it. But especially in PA where there is no requirement for a separate educations course to get your archery license many of the crossbow hunters (by no means all) don't really understand how an arrow works or how a broad head kills. They are told their crossbows are like a rifle. (Refer to Ravin commercials.) So they shoot like it's a rifle.


Apparently you didn't read the pile of posts on here in the last 2 months about guys hitting the shoulder or not being able to find the deer after shooting it. It's not a crossbow phenomena. It's a lack of knowledge about deer anatomy and willingness to take marginal shots from a lot of people launching broadheads at animal from all tools used to do it..


----------



## yetihunter1

Schleprock1 said:


> Apparently you didn't read the pile of posts on here in the last 2 months about guys hitting the shoulder or not being able to find the deer after shooting it. It's not a crossbow phenomena. It's a lack of knowledge about deer anatomy and willingness to take marginal shots from a lot of people launching broadheads at animal from all tools used to do it..


Being one of the guys who hit a deer in the shoulder/leg I beg to differ that it is always a lack of knowledge or a willingness to take marginal shots.....while that could be the case with some people I feel we need to remember that we are shooting at a living animal that does not stand still like the target in our back yard. We practice (or atleast I do) all summer and during the season to make sure we are efficient with our equipment but that is only the portion we can control. For my example I had a buck at 30yds, within my comfort range, that was corralling does. After ranging, drawing my bow and settling the pin he moved to stop a doe from wondering off then returned to the spot I though he had been in. During this time I had been at full draw the entire time and now had him standing perfectly broadside in the same area I had ranged him. I put the pin on the bottom third line (lungs and top of heart, right in the vital V) and squeezed. The arrow it about 5 inches or so lower than expected and right in the top of the leg/shoulder. After ranging the spot again after the shot I realized he had moved 5 or so yards further out from where I originally ranged him. This deer was not recovered and is still alive but this was not due to lack of knowledge on deer anatomy or a marginal shot. Its due to the fact that this is hunting and I'm not shooting at a stationary target. 

While I agree there are people who fit the mold you speak off I wouldn't paint everyone on here with that brush who shared their stories this year because you are covering a lot of good hunters with those broad strokes.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is probably a direct result of the introduction of crossbows. I'm not saying all bowhunters are perfect. Far from it. But especially in PA where there is no requirement for a separate educations course to get your archery license many of the crossbow hunters (by no means all) don't really understand how an arrow works or how a broad head kills. They are told their crossbows are like a rifle. (Refer to Ravin commercials.) So they shoot like it's a rifle.


I started and organized a semi-controlled hunt in a huge,rural residential area about 12 years ago on 9500 acres.Every hunter had to have a bowhunter-ed card,pass a proficiency test with BH's and attend an annual orientation meeting where it was stressed and re-stressed to not push marginally hit deer.I sat through at least a half dozen bowhunter-ed classes and it always amazed me how little most hunters understood deer anatomy.It also amazed me how non-proficient a high degree of hunters where at 20 yards.Every hunter had to report any wounded deer and I was one of the guys who went out to recover them.At the end of the year,every hunter had to fill out a form stating how many deer they shot,missed wounded etc.On average,I would go out on a minimum of two dozen call per year and that was just the ones I was called out on.A lot of hunters never called and there where other people to call as well.Regardless,loads of deer were wounded but less than 10 would be reported every year.If you've ever heard the ridiculous 50% wounding rate claims,trust me,they aren't that far off.I thought it would be better once crossbows were legalized but results never improved.I'm no longer involved in running the hunt but still get a couple DMAP coupons every year just to kill some deer after Christmas.I do know out of approx 115-125 hunters,there's less than 20 not using crossbows now.Three years ago when my son turned 12,I took him to take the proficiency test and he was the only one there with a compound.I used to administer the proficiency test and I can tell you with a high degree of certainty that lot's and lot's of hunters have no business shooting at a live animal.We allowed crossbow hunters to use a shooting stick and I watched plenty of them not be able to put 3 arrows into a 6" circle at 20 yards.I hate to admit it but after witnessing what I did for over a decade,I don't have a lot of respect for most hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I truly do believe there is as much to blame on what happens AFTER the shot as on the shot itself. Let's face it, we've all been there at one point or another, thousands of 10-12 rings throughout the spring and summer, but a less than ideal shot on an animal come crunch time. A "bad" shot doesn't always result in a wounded, but recovering deer. Sure, its something everyone tries to convince themselves of, but is certainly not always the case; many die and go unrecoverable. I agree with Doug in so much that if you are not 100% that your deer is down (saw it fall or heard it crash) it is BEST TO BACK OUT or WAIT...even if initially it is just for an hour and even to check the shot site. I have been part of too many recovery attempts where the ambitious, excited hunter got on the trail too soon and moved the deer. Once that happens recovery odds drop, how far, well that's a reflection of a host of factors, but they certainly drop.

I've said it many times before, the weapon is irrelevant it ALWAYS comes down to the person behind it AND that doesn't necessarily mean the person behind it is a slob either; things can happen - you bump your sight, rest or scope without realizing; a branch deflects a projectile; broadhead,vane, bullet is defective, etc...Sure there are plenty of irresponsible folks out there and certain weapons tend to almost foster irresponsibility, even in otherwise responsible folk e.g. firearms and crossbows....primarily because there is a thought, it was sighted in when I put it away last year, should be good now. I can tell you it drives me NUTS when folks I associate with take that approach, my own brother has NEVER sighted in his rifle (.260), yet he takes it hunting every year. This year he shot and recovered a doe at roughly 60 yards and his son, shot a doe at 120 yards and she dropped right in the field (.243). Not that I would ever want anything other than clean kills, but it doesn't help to stress the importance of knowing your weapon and ammo and practice with it when stuff like that happens. I passed on a 68 yard shot in KS on what would have been my best buck to date. He was standing broadside in a field, with a doe, oblivious to my presence. Most of you know I had my Ravin with me and I blew the 10-ring out of my 80 yard target this summer. I was totally confident I could hit what I was aiming at, but conflicted enough that I felt it wasn't the right thing to do. I don't know what others would do and quite frankly I don't care. 

I shoot all of the weapons that I hunt with several times a year. To be honest, I enjoy it and I've learned a lot because I do it. I switched bullets in the .308 and .270 this year, in doing so both guns were roughly 7" high and 4" to the right. If I would have stopped in Cabelas on my way to camp and grabbed those shells, I could have had a problem in the field. I know how the chokes in my 1200, SX4, and 835 perform with 2.75 - 3.5 loads of lead, steel and tungsten and with all of that said, I could still screw-up. 

I think we'd all be better off moving away from sweeping generalities and simply focus on each individual situation for what it is. In my case, I always want to do as much as I can to take the weapon out of the equation. I want the confidence to know exactly what I can do with that weapon and if something goes awry, I shoulder the blame, whether it was not seeing a limb, not realizing I bumped my weapon, misjudging distance, passing on a shot that I wasn't comfortable with even though I know that I could hit my mark with my weapon. The only way you know that is by practice.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I started and organized a semi-controlled hunt in a huge,rural residential area about 12 years ago on 9500 acres.Every hunter had to have a bowhunter-ed card,pass a proficiency test with BH's and attend an annual orientation meeting where it was stressed and re-stressed to not push marginally hit deer.I sat through at least a half dozen bowhunter-ed classes and it always amazed me how little most hunters understood deer anatomy.It also amazed me how non-proficient a high degree of hunters where at 20 yards.Every hunter had to report any wounded deer and I was one of the guys who went out to recover them.At the end of the year,every hunter had to fill out a form stating how many deer they shot,missed wounded etc.On average,I would go out on a minimum of two dozen call per year and that was just the ones I was called out on.A lot of hunters never called and there where other people to call as well.Regardless,loads of deer were wounded but less than 10 would be reported every year.If you've ever heard the ridiculous 50% wounding rate claims,trust me,they aren't that far off.I thought it would be better once crossbows were legalized but results never improved.I'm no longer involved in running the hunt but still get a couple DMAP coupons every year just to kill some deer after Christmas.I do know out of approx 115-125 hunters,there's less than 20 not using crossbows now.Three years ago when my son turned 12,I took him to take the proficiency test and he was the only one there with a compound.I used to administer the proficiency test and I can tell you with a high degree of certainty that lot's and lot's of hunters have no business shooting at a live animal.We allowed crossbow hunters to use a shooting stick and I watched plenty of them not be able to put 3 arrows into a 6" circle at 20 yards.I hate to admit it but after witnessing what I did for over a decade,I don't have a lot of respect for most hunters.


A local park has a controlled hunt system near my office. I signed up to be part of the "random group" for the 2019 season. I was drawn and invited to take the first part of a three-phase "evaluation". I was initially impressed that a local park would put this much into permitting bowhunting. I showed up, sat thorough the short 45-minute session, took a paper-pencil test, then to the field portion which was about a basic as you could get. I had zero issues with any of it, I don't think any experienced hunter would have, then it came to the proficiency test. They had 6 hay bales at 25 yards with a series of standard paper plates tacked to the bales. You had 5 shots and had to hit the plate with 3 out of 5 shots. Yes, that was it...a standard paper plate which I believe is 9.5-10" across at 25 yards. I witnessed on gentleman miss the entire bale 2x and the woman keeping the results, told him to take a break, come back and try again in an hour?

Some of you here likely know of this place as I shared this when I signed up, hoping some would join in...I did get two doe there and saw one nice buck. When you get through all of the shenanigans, you are assigned a section of the park that is supposed to be yours for the season, really didn't stop any of the others from coming in and as far as being random, the same 5 guys have had the same 5 zones for the past 4 years. One is the township supervisor, two of the others are his sons and the remaining two are co-workers....random huh?


----------



## dougell

True,anything can happen and not every bad shot is the result of a poor decision.It's also true that what you do after the shot is at least as important,if not more important than what you do before the shot.Still,when you preach and stress over and over again to back out on a gut shot,you wouldn't believe how many guys just have to chase that deer.My son shot a doe this year and hit it square in middle of the hind quarters at less than 20 yards.He has no idea what happened but the deer didn't make it 30 yards.The outcome was good but he almost hung his bow up for the year over it.I missed an easy gimme shot at a doe at 20 yards this past year.I still have no idea how it happened and was convinced it was dead until I pulled my clean arrow out of the dirt.Crap does happen but there's way more deer getting wounded than there should be and rifle season is no better.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A local park has a controlled hunt system near my office. I signed up to be part of the "random group" for the 2019 season. I was drawn and invited to take the first part of a three-phase "evaluation". I was initially impressed that a local park would put this much into permitting bowhunting. I showed up, sat thorough the short 45-minute session, took a paper-pencil test, then to the field portion which was about a basic as you could get. I had zero issues with any of it, I don't think any experienced hunter would have, then it came to the proficiency test. They had 6 hay bales at 25 yards with a series of standard paper plates tacked to the bales. You had 5 shots and had to hit the plate with 3 out of 5 shots. Yes, that was it...a standard paper plate which I believe is 9.5-10" across at 25 yards. I witnessed on gentleman miss the entire bale 2x and the woman keeping the results, told him to take a break, come back and try again in an hour?
> 
> Some of you here likely know of this place as I shared this when I signed up, hoping some would join in...I did get two doe there and saw one nice buck. When you get through all of the shenanigans, you are assigned a section of the park that is supposed to be yours for the season, really didn't stop any of the others from coming in and as far as being random, the same 5 guys have had the same 5 zones for the past 4 years. One is the township supervisor, two of the others are his sons and the remaining two are co-workers....random huh?


This area has 3500 acres of undeveloped land that surrounds the residential area.Once you get a permit and a handful of DMAP tags,you just hunt whenever and wherever you legally can.It's like a big SGL.Other than checking every deer in,there's really no difference than hunting any where else.The interior has a bunch of small wooded areas they call parklets that are DMAP'd seperately.Since they all border residential areas,the number of hunters is limited and there's a drawing for those spots.Those are the spots that are loaded with deer so hunters fight pretty hard fopr them.Those are essentially tame deer and it amazes me that people actually want to hunt them,let alone fight over them.The 3500 acres of undeveloped land is an overbrowsed.ecological disaster with little food once the fall rolls around.That's where I hunt when I hunt there and I never see a soul.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I started and organized a semi-controlled hunt in a huge,rural residential area about 12 years ago on 9500 acres.Every hunter had to have a bowhunter-ed card,pass a proficiency test with BH's and attend an annual orientation meeting where it was stressed and re-stressed to not push marginally hit deer.I sat through at least a half dozen bowhunter-ed classes and it always amazed me how little most hunters understood deer anatomy.It also amazed me how non-proficient a high degree of hunters where at 20 yards.Every hunter had to report any wounded deer and I was one of the guys who went out to recover them.At the end of the year,every hunter had to fill out a form stating how many deer they shot,missed wounded etc.On average,I would go out on a minimum of two dozen call per year and that was just the ones I was called out on.A lot of hunters never called and there where other people to call as well.Regardless,loads of deer were wounded but less than 10 would be reported every year.If you've ever heard the ridiculous 50% wounding rate claims,trust me,they aren't that far off.I thought it would be better once crossbows were legalized but results never improved.I'm no longer involved in running the hunt but still get a couple DMAP coupons every year just to kill some deer after Christmas.I do know out of approx 115-125 hunters,there's less than 20 not using crossbows now.Three years ago when my son turned 12,I took him to take the proficiency test and he was the only one there with a compound.I used to administer the proficiency test and I can tell you with a high degree of certainty that lot's and lot's of hunters have no business shooting at a live animal.We allowed crossbow hunters to use a shooting stick and I watched plenty of them not be able to put 3 arrows into a 6" circle at 20 yards.I hate to admit it but after witnessing what I did for over a decade,I don't have a lot of respect for most hunters.


I have taken the Advanced Bowhunter course for twice now, once when I first started and again as a refresher a couple years ago. It is required for some of the properties I hunt, which also have required meetings and proficiency tests ( Joe do we hunt the same spot???). I agree it was interesting watching some people in it. I have also seen at some proficiency shoots where a broadhead shot is required, guys pull out an unopened box of broadheads and screw them on to shoot them at the test..... 

Also since this was brought up, I wish at the hunters training and advanced bowhunters training they dove more into the blood trailing of deer. As you have noted Doug, this is one of the major causes of lost deer. Detail of reaction at the shot, color of the blood, bubbles no bubbles. If you single lung a deer, do you push it or let it lay (varying opinions on this one I know)? I feel I have gotten pretty good at this and have tracked deer with guys I know have more woodsmanship and skill reading a track than I (Tauntohawk for example). I feel this is something that should be addressed more in the basics of hunting education.


----------



## dougell

I took the old IBO class as an elective at Penn state in 1988 or so.It was a much more in depth class than the watered down version that the PGC puts out.I think it helps some guys but it's not going to keep the wounding rate any lower.That's just an individual thing and way too many people can't control themselves.A buddy of mine(past UBP president)sat in one of my stands one weekend.He gut shot a beautiful 8 point and watched it lay down less than 60 yards from him.He knew it was gut shot but climbed down to put another arrow in it and it jumped up to be found a few weeks later about 3/4 of a mile away..A year later he gut shoots another nice buck from one of my stands and calls me at work to help him as this one was hit perfect even though he saw it run for about 100 yards and then walked away.I told him to hold tight and I'd be there in a couple hours.In the meantime,a doe walks past that he drops with a spine shot.It's flopping around so he empties his quiver and never hit it.He climbed down and had to pull an arrow out of the ground to finish it off.Anyway,i get there with about 1 1/2 hour left of shooting light and we find the arrow and a sparse blood trail.The arrow had blood on it but also stomach matter,which he claimed was there because the arrow exited back and low.The blood was sparse but the deer never left an old trail that ran along the side of a huge spoil pile.After a couple hundred yards I told him we should back out because the hit wasn't as good as he though.He insisted on trudging ahead,without his bow.mind you.About 100 yards later,we find the deer,head up just staring at us but very much alive with a big hole in it's gut.I wanted to leave it til morning but he runs back to his truck to get his bow while I stayed.About 45 minutes later he comes back,sweating like a prostitute in church and the buck is still there staring at us.The buck is laying on the side of a huge ravine,not 20 yards away,sick but very much alive.He pulls a muddy arrow out,shoots and all you can hear is the arrow dinging off trees down that ravine lol.The deer jumps up like it isn't even hurt,runs down the ravine,crosses a creek and makes it up the opposite ravine and stands on a narrow bench.We came back the next day and that's where he laid.Now this guy should have known better in both instances but couldn't help himself.He's good for a wound or two every year and fought the inclusion of crossbows like a rabid dog.


----------



## nova bowhunter

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is probably a direct result of the introduction of crossbows. I'm not saying all bowhunters are perfect. Far from it. But especially in PA where there is no requirement for a separate educations course to get your archery license many of the crossbow hunters (by no means all) don't really understand how an arrow works or how a broad head kills. They are told their crossbows are like a rifle. (Refer to Ravin commercials.) So they shoot like it's a rifle.


whatever dude


----------



## 138104

Where are these proficiency tests administered? I'd like to attend one.


----------



## 138104

nova bowhunter said:


> whatever dude


He's not lying. It's right on Ravin's website.


----------



## nova bowhunter

Perry24 said:


> He's not lying. It's right on Ravin's website.


there could be 20 reasons why there was a blade in the backstrap. the chances are that a 100 yard crossbow shot made it]]]] is pretty slim.


----------



## dougell

Some of the marketing put out by many manufacturers makes me cringe.My favorite is,expand your kill zone lol. 

I have zero issues with crossbows and think they've done a lot of good.They're still close range weapons and need to be treated that way.


----------



## 138104

nova bowhunter said:


> there could be 20 reasons why there was a blade in the backstrap. the chances are that a 100 yard crossbow shot made it]]]] is pretty slim.


If you follow PA hunting groups on Facebook, you'll see that guys love high shoulder shots with rifles. So, i think it would be safe to say they aim the same when they shoot crossbows. Just an opinion, no facts. They love head shots over there too.


----------



## davydtune

I've pulled a few blades out of the straps over the years. Some long before crossbows


----------



## davydtune

Well other than taking the nephew out and maybe a walk with the flinty I'm done deer hunting for the year. Tagged a 3rd opening afternoon of rifle on a Dmap........just got done making a bunch of sausage  Time to get ready to trap some yotes. Going to spend a week or two at camp after the first of the year. Got all my gear out and I have 25 cable restraints and 8 good offset #2 quad coils. Just need to boil everything and then wax the footholds  The yotes are super thick around camp this year.


----------



## nova bowhunter

Perry24 said:


> If you follow PA hunting groups on Facebook, you'll see that guys love high shoulder shots with rifles. So, i think it would be safe to say they aim the same when they shoot crossbows. Just an opinion, no facts. They love head shots over there too.


or, maybe there is more older former bowhunters that crossbow hunt that know there the deer anatomy is for arrow placement. im from Virginia so i dont follow any Pa facebook groups


----------



## 138104

nova bowhunter said:


> or, maybe there is more older former bowhunters that crossbow hunt that know there the deer anatomy is for arrow placement. im from Virginia so i dont follow any Pa facebook groups


Your tune would change if you did. During archery, a guy asked if he should bother tracking since the deer didn't drop in its tracks. It was shot with a crossbow. That is one of many examples.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Well other than taking the nephew out and maybe a walk with the flinty I'm done deer hunting for the year. Tagged a 3rd opening afternoon of rifle on a Dmap........just got done making a bunch of sausage  Time to get ready to trap some yotes. Going to spend a week or two at camp after the first of the year. Got all my gear out and I have 25 cable restraints and 8 good offset #2 quad coils. Just need to boil everything and then wax the footholds  The yotes are super thick around camp this year.


Our neighbors shot two opening week, my dad missed one...tracks were everywhere....


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Our neighbors shot two opening week, my dad missed one...tracks were everywhere....


i had one less than 40 yards down below the 7 acre field but it was in all the thick stuff so no shot. Buddy had one pass through about 6:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> i had one less than 40 yards down below the 7 acre field but it was in all the thick stuff so no shot. Buddy had one pass through about 6:30 Saturday morning.


I have never seen one in the woods....have heard them while camping and hiking but have never laid eyes on one


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I have never seen one in the woods....have heard them while camping and hiking but have never laid eyes on one


If you’ve never seen them before, you have to do a double take the first couple times because you’d swear you’re looking at a dog.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> If you’ve never seen them before, you have to do a double take the first couple times because you’d swear you’re looking at a dog.


I would likely not shoot due to that. I swear I see pics and think they killed someone's dog.


----------



## rugger2

Perry24 said:


> If you follow PA hunting groups on Facebook, you'll see that guys love high shoulder shots with rifles. So, i think it would be safe to say they aim the same when they shoot crossbows. Just an opinion, no facts. They love head shots over there too.


If you're talking "Hunting Pennsylvania", I try to avoid that page as much as possible.


----------



## 138104

rugger2 said:


> If you're talking "Hunting Pennsylvania", I try to avoid that page as much as possible.


"Hunting Pennsylvania closed group" on Facebook.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I would likely not shoot due to that. I swear I see pics and think they killed someone's dog.


I have no doubts now when I see them up in Potter because they are so thick up there. When there is a fresh dusting of snow overnight, we see tracks everywhere the following day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was interesting, as thick as the tracks were they didn't hit any of the gut piles our group left behind...


----------



## dougell

Probably too much human scent around the gut piles.


----------



## nicko

I killed a doe the day after Christmas a few years back. I put the heart in a ziploc bag for my buddy who was with me and he forgot to pick it up when we dragged the deer out. I was back up there the next day hunting and it was plenty cold so I decided to swing by the spot and pick up the heart for him. *Everything* was gone except for some blood on the leaves...including the plastic bag containing the heart. You would have had a hard time telling that a deer was field dressed there the prior day. No yotes on this property based on my experience, but a lot of fox and raccoons. 

I have also seen gut piles lay untouched for days.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm definitely slipping, getting older...lazy...maybe both, never made it out yesterday, but finished my butchering!

Had a coating of snow yesterday but was all but gone today . Saw one vehicle parked this morning on the drive but otherwise not many seemed to be out.

Saw 2 big doe at 7:05am this morning and then nothing most of the rest of the day. Sat the same spot till about 2pm and then took a hike to that spot where I almost always see deer. Didn't kick up a one between there and after creeping into it and settling in. 4:30pm, somebody shot close enough to me to peak my interest...coincedently or not...at 4:44pm...a fawn, followed by a buck came walking and trotting down through from the same general direction of the shot.
He had a low profile rack with at least one long main beam going forward, could of dumped him but never got a good look at his headgear. In and out some thicker stuff and of course crossed down below me in a blindspot...and headed to the field which I could see just about jack chit of. Think the buck was a bit wiser and stayed in the woods for a bit longer...but the fawn was defintely in the corner of the field when I came up out...on my way back to the truck.




perryhunter4 said:


> Doug,
> Some of you guys up there are putting them down in the big woods. I am guessing a lot has to do with persistence.
> I forget who posted about their buddy hunting in Benton and seeing nothing one day on all day sit and then a few days later kills a nice buck in the same spot. Time in stand and the woods trumps anything in my opinion (including scouting).


That was me by the way. He saw nothing Saturday and shot a stud Monday afternoon from the same treestand. Getting it mounted too .

I totally agree, scouting doesn't mean a whole lot during the gun season, especially in heavily pressured areas. Deer will travel through and use alot of the same areas to evade hunting pressure year after year but you never know from one day to the next what could show up anywhere or how it's going to get there. Kinda like the rut in alot of ways.

The fella that got the big 8pt Saturday morning was just walking into a stand...and the buck stood up on the bank about 30yds below him. Never know!


----------



## rogersb

Got a nice doe with my 308. Was out for 2 hours and saw 8 doe and 3 buck. All deer within 200 yards. Majority within 100. Doe I shot was 25 yards. I'll be out again tomorrow a little an Saturday, would like to get another doe.


----------



## Mr. October

perryhunter4 said:


> It’s funny you bring up the Ravin mantra. I had a gentleman tell me the other week he’s going to shoot a buck at 100 yards in the future with his Ravin. He was dead serious. So I hear ya there!
> I can tell you I have found crossbow bolts across property lines on my the neighbor I am close with and survey ribbon on trees...clearly shooting from a loc on into his property. He will say something but isn’t in woods a ton....he gives me a lot of control there and if I see it, I will certainly address it! Many of us have tight property boundaries here and so if you shoot one...sure come get it, no problem....but have some inkling of courtesy and call or text first. I just wish everyone would respect others and hunting would be so much nicer.
> I don’t blame it on crossbows and have nothing against them, but I do understand the point. It happens here a lot with gun drives and regular bows too.


I'm not trying to knock crossbows which apparently people think I am. I OWN a crossbow and have hunted with it. There are definitely a lot of vertical bowhunters out there that shoot beyond their abilities, and make poor shot choices but in 5D I see so many crossbow hunters that haven't even shot their crossbow more than a 1/2 dozen times and really fundamentally don't understand how an arrow kills. In general I wish PA required a bowhunter education course to get an archery license. But then I also wish we could dispense with 3/4 of the shows on the Outdoor Channel that show a boatload of questionable arrows and bolts being launched at deer.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I would likely not shoot due to that. I swear I see pics and think they killed someone's dog.


The first one I shot was with a bow, within 10 yards of my stand. The arrow actually pinned it to the ground. I swear I sat there for 5 minutes with binoculars looking for a collar and feeling like I just shot someone's pet.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I have taken the Advanced Bowhunter course for twice now, once when I first started and again as a refresher a couple years ago. It is required for some of the properties I hunt, which also have required meetings and proficiency tests ( Joe do we hunt the same spot???). I agree it was interesting watching some people in it. I have also seen at some proficiency shoots where a broadhead shot is required, guys pull out an unopened box of broadheads and screw them on to shoot them at the test.....
> 
> Also since this was brought up, I wish at the hunters training and advanced bowhunters training they dove more into the blood trailing of deer. As you have noted Doug, this is one of the major causes of lost deer. Detail of reaction at the shot, color of the blood, bubbles no bubbles. If you single lung a deer, do you push it or let it lay (varying opinions on this one I know)? I feel I have gotten pretty good at this and have tracked deer with guys I know have more woodsmanship and skill reading a track than I (Tauntohawk for example). I feel this is something that should be addressed more in the basics of hunting education.


Once upon a time, I was a certified instructor. Part of our class was blood trailing. We'd lay out a blood trail for the students to follow. Other instructors laid out a trail equivalent to a double-lung hit. I laid out a trail from a high, single-lung hit or liver hit, etc. A blind person can blood trail a well-hit deer. I made trails from fatally hit deer that weren't so easy to trail. I always had another instructor or volunteer act as the hunter with a description of the shot and deer's reaction including the last place they saw it. The students were almost never successful without assistance but it gave me the opportunity show them from experience how to follow a difficult trail and tips and tricks I'd learned from dozens and dozens of tracking jobs.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Apparently you didn't read the pile of posts on here in the last 2 months about guys hitting the shoulder or not being able to find the deer after shooting it. It's not a crossbow phenomena. It's a lack of knowledge about deer anatomy and willingness to take marginal shots from a lot of people launching broadheads at animal from all tools used to do it..


Yes, I did. There are plenty of vertical bow hunters out there that don't know their limitations or deer anatomy. Or when not to shoot.


----------



## Charman03

Can tell hunting season is nearing its end


----------



## dougell

I came home from work last night to find Jordan had a another fresh doe hanging in the garage.


----------



## nicko

Assuming you are good at sharpening knives Doug. Looks like Jordan gets to have the fun and you do the work. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## dougell

That's the 10th deer he's killed this year and I was only with him to deal with about 4 of them.He hunted his rear off in archery season because they only went to school every other day and on wed,they leave at noon.One of his buddies was exposed to someone with covid so he had to go on quarantine the day before yesterday.I haven't had to gut or extract a single deer for him this year and he skins and butchers them with me.He was just starting to skin that one when I got home.It's kinda sad that he really doesn't need me anymore but it's also a good feeling knowing that he's capable and motivated to go with or without me.


----------



## 13third

Best day I’ve had with the rifle yet this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

That would be about as good of a day as it gets.


----------



## nicko

Congrats 13!!! Did you call them in?


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Congrats 13!!! Did you call them in?


Thanks Nicko. No calling just got lucky as they passed through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Almost time 😈 Just waiting for the Fed Ex man to drop of a few things including some wax for the footholds. After Christmas it's on coyotes.....it on


----------



## LetThemGrow

13third said:


> Best day I’ve had with the rifle yet this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Ruger and coyote....


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Almost time 😈 Just waiting for the Fed Ex man to drop of a few things including some wax for the footholds. After Christmas it's on coyotes.....it on


Do you trap every year Davy? Looks like you're gonna have a extensive trap line.


----------



## black_chill

dougell said:


> I came home from work last night to find Jordan had a another fresh doe hanging in the garage.



I'm more interested in the 85?? in the background.


----------



## dougell

It's a 150sx


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Do you trap every year Davy? Looks like you're gonna have a extensive trap line.


I used to for years but it's been a few with all the health issues I've had and such. Still feeling really good and I'll be off work for a little while so I busted everything out  There isn't even any of my water stuff for ****, rats, and mink in that pic but I'm not looking to trap much anything than yotes since they are so thick around camp. I will have a couple beaver sets as there is a dam right near camp and it doesn't seem that anyone traps them there. I will take some gear for ****, fox, rats, ect. as well just because but not really planning on running any of it. I do have a couple folks around home that want me to trap their places as well. Will see how ambitious I end up being, lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t know much about it, but hear prices are really low right now...is that true?


----------



## davydtune

Oh yeah prices are horrible. I just love to do it plus well them yotes need knocked back.


----------



## davydtune

Also I need some hides for my own projects. So I'll put up and tan anything I get myself


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty cool!


----------



## nicko

Last day for the thunder sticks tomorrow (until late season flintlock.....still think about making the switch to flintlock for late season). 

Anybody giving their rifles and slug guns one more spin? I’ll probably get out but it won’t be an all day affair.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I haven't seen a yote this year but have definitely heard a bunch. Seen a lot of red fox though.

I'll likely be out most of the day if not all of it. Was thinking of the late season last Saturday in between my 2 shots.

Was out for about 7 hrs today at my main archery hunting spot. Frosty & crunchy but not a thing moving this morning near me. Ended up seeing 5 flat tops and an unknown between 2:15 and 5pm. I watched the last 2 deer, a 140 to150lb momma doe and her fawn for almost 40 minutes, eventually getting to 22yds for quite awhile as I sat there on the ground with the in-line. 
I was imaging how hard that would have hit her at that distance but didn't have the heart to do it!

I was seeing that doe often...all through the archery season and well inside 20yds a few times, so she was kinda like my "pet" so to speak. Seems she's stayed in the area most of the season and will survive till next if she stays there.

I also had a new to me buck show up on cam Wednesday afternoon, was hoping I'd get a look at him but he didn't read the same script.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> The first one I shot was with a bow, within 10 yards of my stand. The arrow actually pinned it to the ground. I swear I sat there for 5 minutes with binoculars looking for a collar and feeling like I just shot someone's pet.


I've never seen a coyote, but this picture would make it hard for me to shoot one! Damn gsd looks like a coyote...lol!


----------



## davydtune

That dog doesn't look like a coyote at all to me but I've seen 100s of them at this point. The tip of their tail and their yellow eyes give them away. They also move a little different than most dogs, their gate is just different.


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> That dog doesn't look like a coyote at all to me but I've seen 100s of them at this point. The tip of their tail and their yellow eyes give them away. They also move a little different than most dogs, their gate is just different.


That's my problem. I've never seen one in the wild. Only ever got 1 on my trail cam at my place, which is odd as they are around.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Oh yeah prices are horrible. I just love to do it plus well them yotes need knocked back.


I grew up trapping muskrats in South Jersey. I more or less paid my way through college trapping them. At the time muskrat trapping was the third largest industry in NJ. I prime black rat would fetch $10-12. Now days, $3.00 is a good price. It sucks. 

And I can't believe what they do to them. Muskrat is a beautiful, warm fur. The big trend now is to trim it short and dye it lighter colors. Maybe thats a concession to the anti-fur people. I don't know.


----------



## Mr. October

One of the things I love about being an adult, is being my own Santa Claus. This is one of the presents I got myself at Cabelas on Black Friday. I have to say . . this thing works pretty darn good. It touches knife from sharp up to scary sharp in seconds and restores a dull blade in a few minutes. And it easily fits in a pocket or a pack. If you need a good knife sharpener or a present for a hunting friend or anyone that does a lot with knives it's a good one. Work Sharp Guided Field Sharpener | Cabela's


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> One of the things I love about being an adult, is being my own Santa Claus. This is one of the presents I got myself at Cabelas on Black Friday. I have to say . . this thing works pretty darn good. It touches knife from sharp up to scary sharp in seconds and restores a dull blade in a few minutes. And it easily fits in a pocket or a pack. If you need a good knife sharpener or a present for a hunting friend or anyone that does a lot with knives it's a good one. Work Sharp Guided Field Sharpener | Cabela's


That looks like something I could master...thanks for link!


----------



## rogersb

I knocked down 2 doe this week. I might get out and do some drives today but not bringing a gun. Good luck to anyone still out to fill a tag!


----------



## nicko

Cool and foggy morning in 5C. Hoping the mighty Thunderstick gets one more chance to bark.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Cool and foggy morning in 5C. Hoping the mighty Thunderstick gets one more chance to bark.
> View attachment 7322638


Good luck Nick.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> That looks like something I could master...thanks for link!


It's really easy to use. Check out the videos on Youtube. It even has built in broadhead wrenches.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Foggy here as well. No shots no deer 9 turkeys.










The two bucks that we were after are dead. I just enjoy being out for a bit away from the workday stresses. We have our freezer full now, time to start planning for 2021....


----------



## nicko

Fog up here thick as pea soup… Visibility well under 100 yards. Decided to call it quits. Time to look toward second season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> That looks like something I could master...thanks for link!


If you ever find yourself needing a quick touch up...this will get it done and will get a razors edge.

I also have the Ken Onion worksharp and hit most of my major blades in the spring of every year ... my salt water fillets usually need the most attention but the standard worksharp allows me to hit my mower and axe blades as well as kitchen knives, scissors, fillets and the rest.

The only knife I don’t use it on is my Steep Country Benchmade and that’s only because Benchmade does it once a year for me


----------



## LetThemGrow

You’ve piqued my interest. I have some fillet knives that need to be sharpened. I usually fillet 3-400 trout for a local fishing rodeo, as well as what my kids catch. So this would work?

I decided to fill a tag, will try to get my wife on a doe tonight.


----------



## nicko

Congrats LTG!!!

I have the Ken Onion Worksharp too and it makes getting knives shaving sharp a breeze. We have a cheap paring knife in our kitchen that got some many chips and dings in the blade edge it was closer to being a serrated knife. Got it shaving worthy in 5 minutes. 

But I do like the idea of that portable Worksharp.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yea it will work on filet knives, not sure what your running, but the better the steel the easier it will both take and keep an edge.

I highly recommend Dexter’s...if you’re doing a lot of trout, the 6”UR cut or the 6” SG136FFEG...these things are plain bad-ass and don’t break the bank.

I use the 8-9” options for many saltwater species but the 6” is probably my favorite. Bought a couple as gifts for by buddies who waterfowl hunt and they haven’t stopped raving. 

Congrats on filling your tag and good luck getting your wife on one this afternoon?

Curious, firearm or bow?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yea it will work on filet knives, not sure what your running, but the better the steel the easier it will both take and keep an edge.
> 
> I highly recommend Dexter’s...if you’re doing a lot of trout, the 6”UR cut or the 6” SG136FFEG...these things are plain bad-ass and don’t break the bank.
> 
> I use the 8-9” options for many saltwater species but the 6” is probably my favorite. Bought a couple as gifts for by buddies who waterfowl hunt and they haven’t stopped raving.
> 
> Congrats on filling your tag and good luck getting your wife on one this afternoon?
> 
> Curious, firearm or bow?


I use 6” as well, just lower end Rapala and Cabelas knives. Safe to say in my past I’ve done more in one year with cheap Rapalas than most people do in a lifetime. I’ll have to look up Dexters.

Doe was with my Encore .243, barrel to 18” and camo dipped. Gun is 36” OAL...handy in the tree.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice


----------



## Mathias

Squirrel made my cushion into a nest.
Hoping for a doe on this nice mild afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Squirrel made my cushion into a nest.
> Hoping for a doe on this nice mild afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck Matt..


----------



## nicko

The fat lady has sung. Never ceases to amaze how fast these seasons go. 

That said, looking forward to getting back up to Potter and trying to lock in on deer in their late season patterns.

Speaking of late season, I still play with the idea of going flintlock. Won’t happen this year but I can plan for next year. Which flintlocks are some of you shooting? If I recall correctly, there are some PA guys who use a very modern flintlock (black composite stock, silver barrel). I can’t remember the make or model.


----------



## PAbigbear

I shoot a T/C firestorm. T/C quit making all flintlocks so if you want to go that route you'll have to find a used one. I'd lean towards a Lyman Great Plains if you want a current production model. I'd stay away from cheaper models with slow locks.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> I shoot a T/C firestorm. T/C quit making all flintlocks so if you want to go that route you'll have to find a used one. I'd lean towards a Lyman Great Plains if you want a current production model. I'd stay away from cheaper models with slow locks.


Any thoughts on the Lyman Deerstalker?


----------



## 13third

Perry24 said:


> Any thoughts on the Lyman Deerstalker?


GREAT FLINTLOCK CHOICE! Been using one for 22 years and ZERO complaints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> The fat lady has sung. Never ceases to amaze how fast these seasons go.
> 
> That said, looking forward to getting back up to Potter and trying to lock in on deer in their late season patterns.
> 
> Speaking of late season, I still play with the idea of going flintlock. Won’t happen this year but I can plan for next year. Which flintlocks are some of you shooting? If I recall correctly, there are some PA guys who use a very modern flintlock (black composite stock, silver barrel). I can’t remember the make or model.


 made by me cick What We Do


----------



## PAbigbear

.


----------



## 138104

13third said:


> GREAT FLINTLOCK CHOICE! Been using one for 22 years and ZERO complaints
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Thinking of buying one as another option during late season.


----------



## perryhunter4

I have a TC PA Hunter Carbine and an RMC Accusporter. The RMC is really nice muzzleloader! For those looking to get into it... it can be fun trying to find the right powder charge and bullet combo


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> The fat lady has sung. Never ceases to amaze how fast these seasons go.
> 
> That said, looking forward to getting back up to Potter and trying to lock in on deer in their late season patterns.
> 
> Speaking of late season, I still play with the idea of going flintlock. Won’t happen this year but I can plan for next year. Which flintlocks are some of you shooting? If I recall correctly, there are some PA guys who use a very modern flintlock (black composite stock, silver barrel). I can’t remember the make or model.


I want to buy a kit from Cabin Creek Muzzleloading this winter and hone my skills for next year.


----------



## Mathias

Made a friend on my walk out


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I have a TC PA Hunter Carbine and an RMC Accusporter. The RMC is really nice muzzleloader! For those looking to get into it... it can be fun trying to find the right powder charge and bullet combo


I like that the RMC has a removable breech plug. I hated cleaning my TC Renegade.


----------



## LetThemGrow

We struck out. She saw a few but further than she was comfortable shooting. Always a good decision.

The scheming for 2021 begins...


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Made a friend on my walk out
> View attachment 7322966


I heard they like being scratched behind the ear.


----------



## Billy H

]


full moon64 said:


> made by me cick What We Do


How cool is that. I've been to Dixons a bunch. Been quiet a few years since I was into muzzleloaders. All I have left are a pound each of 4fg and 2fg, rifles were sold to make room for modern long guns. Dixons is a really neat shop. Bought a couple of the knife making kits there as well.


----------



## nicko

Good to see I'm not the only one looking at flintlocks for late season. Adds another layer of interest and preparation.


----------



## 138104

Road trip to Dixon's?


----------



## Mathias

I venture there once a year. Neat shop, really like the area too.


----------



## Hammer 1

I have not been on here for a while and wanted to post how my season ended on Thursday Dec 10th. I hunted hard all archery season this year and didn't even see a legal shooter or get the chance at a mature doe. First year in 20 I didn't get a deer with my bow. I was suppose to have surgery on Dec 1st of this year but it was cancelled due to large numbers of covid patients in my local hospital. This gave me the chance to go out for rifle season. I didn't see anything until Thursday the 10th. I know this is an archery forum but I was still very proud to take this guy with a rifle. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Heckuva buck hammer....congrats!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Good buck Hammer, big body too....congrats.
Looks like you hit him in the back ham?


----------



## Hammer 1

perryhunter4 said:


> Good buck Hammer, big body too....congrats.
> Looks like you hit him in the back ham?


Yes he was quartering away hard and my wind was blowing right to him. He was about 70 yards and I should have taken a little more time. I hit him in the left ham with a 7mm mag, thank god for the power it has because he didn't go far. It did a serious number on his internals. I'm much better with a bow lol


----------



## Red Eye 81

I have a RMC Accusporter Carbine that I bought many years ago. It usually stays in the gun cabinet because I have been blessed by a good streak shooting bucks with the bow. This year no deer for me, so I think I am going to take the flintlock out for some late hunts. Mine is an older one without the removable breech plug, a pain to clean but doable. If I was looking to buy a flintlock, I would consider the ones with a high twist rate barrel so you can shoot sabots out of them. My Accusporter has a 1:32 twist, so I can shoot sabots. When I bought mine the Lyman Great Plains hunter was the other I was looking at, I think it has a high twist rate also. I seen that RMC is making guns again, but they went up in price since I bought mine.......800.00+


----------



## Red Eye 81

Correction....Accusporters have 1:28 twist rate.


----------



## dougell

I have 2 RMC's,one for me and one for my son.Basically you get a Green mt barrel with a 1/28" twist so it stabilizes sabots,along with a very nice L-R lock.The lock is the key to any flintlock and the extra money spent is worth it in my experience.It depends on what you're looking for but it's hard to beat the handiness and reliability of an RMC.


----------



## vonfoust

Love the flintlock season. Will be out with bow and flintlock, just depending on the day. I have a PA Pellet gun that I shoot powder out of now and a Lyman Great Plains. Both will be making their way to the range this week.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck Hammer!


----------



## nicko

This flintlock talk has definitely piqued my interest. Not looking to make a purchase for this late season (will hunt it with the bow). But the idea of hunting with a flintlock is very appealing. 

A kit gun is intriguing as I can see the build process helping one get familiarized quickly with the new firearm. Also reading a lot of positives about the Lyman models. I've watched PA flintlock hunts on youtube the past couple years after Christmas and it looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> This flintlock talk has definitely piqued my interest. Not looking to make a purchase for this late season (will hunt it with the bow). But the idea of hunting with a flintlock is very appealing.
> 
> A kit gun is intriguing as I can see the build process helping one get familiarized quickly with the new firearm. Also reading a lot of positives about the Lyman models. I've watched PA flintlock hunts on youtube the past couple years after Christmas and it looks like a ton of fun.


It does Nicko...Good luck late season...Snow is coming...White Christmas and late season


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Curious why you would wish for that.....
> 
> I've been out twice since I got home on Sunday, was blanked on Monday and only a 40lbs yearling yesterday. Didn't see a soul or even a car in a lot and I was quite alright with that....Have a few tags and couple folks who didn't score and won't hunt when its real cold, so I may take a doe or two to help them out.





full moon64 said:


> Good luck Matt..wish more hunters tried archery..during gun


Still waiting for this to be answered....why do you wish that? You’ve posted in the past that you don’t even go afield during rifle season.


----------



## Aspade17

I know this is obviously an archery forum, but would anyone be interested in getting some PA guys together between Christmas and New Years to maybe try and move some deer be it with a flintlock or bow?
Not sure of everyone’s schedule or location, I do know myself and 13third are located near Bedford/Fulton counties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

nicko said:


> The fat lady has sung. Never ceases to amaze how fast these seasons go.
> 
> That said, looking forward to getting back up to Potter and trying to lock in on deer in their late season patterns.
> 
> Speaking of late season, I still play with the idea of going flintlock. Won’t happen this year but I can plan for next year. Which flintlocks are some of you shooting? If I recall correctly, there are some PA guys who use a very modern flintlock (black composite stock, silver barrel). I can’t remember the make or model.


I have a T/C Hawkens 50 cal I bought new in the late 70's to hunt the late season and last year I found an unfired T/C Pennsylvania Hunter a guy was selling. I like the Pa. Hunter just have to get used to no set trigger and stiffer trigger. I may upgrade the Pa. Hunter to a double set trigger, but have been shooting it well.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sure looks like a shed buck









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

The buck on the KS farm we hunt have started dropping and there are a few on the Hunting PA who have found sheds already.


----------



## moparsnhuntn

12-Ringer said:


> The buck on the KS farm we hunt have started dropping and there are a few on the Hunting PA who have found sheds already.





TauntoHawk said:


> Sure looks like a shed buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I saw one on the last day of rifle season.


----------



## perryhunter4

So early every year for past 3-4 years now! Before that period I don’t remember it being this early in PA (exception of one here or there).


----------



## bamsdealer

Do any of you have experience grouse hunting the game lands or forests in southeast pa? I dont have a dog and more or less want to get out for some exercise, so no need to give up your secret spots. Just curious how far north or west I need to go to get into a decent grouse population. I live in Montgomery County. Used to have luck grouse hunting in the snow looking for tracks when I was a kid, but that was southwest pa. I've come across very few grouse while out deer hunting in Montco...


----------



## dougell

I can't speak for SE Pa but You'll be lucky to find a huntable population of grouse in most places.The population crashed over a period of just a few years in most places.I saw one grouse this year in spots with good habitat where I'd have over a dozen flushes per day 10 years ago.I wouldn't even shoot one in this part of the state.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We knock some down in Hickory Run...4th run trail closest to the falls is usually decent in the late season.

Also SGL 40 off of 940...was in there this spring for turkey and they have clearcut A LOT heard grouse drumming in there every time in...


----------



## bamsdealer

Yeah... I was thinking I'd have to run up to at least Hamburg or Jim Thorpe area. Dont have much experience with either. I just know snow gives me a fighting chance hunting without a dog.

Thanks for the tip on Hickory run and recent grouse populations. If I make it out, I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## Missions95

110 up behind auburn has held pretty decent grouse numbers the last few years. In the last couple years I could usually get 3 or 4 flushes stomping around an afternoon. I haven’t really spent any time in there this season, but may be worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

What in the hell is this white crap in my back yard???


----------



## PA_ENGR

Grouse is no longer open in late season if you wanted to hunt. Going out running dog isn’t an issue.
Southwest PA outside of mountains in Fayette and Somerset are pretty much gone. Imagine the same in the SE.


----------



## Missions95

It’s open right now till Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

C’mon Spring


----------



## nicko

Was out getting the Synergy dialed in for late season. as the snow started. I’m ok with this bow but much more consistent with the e35. Gonna have to commit the time to getting the e35 BH tuned again after recently changing strings. 

Might put this Synergy in the classifieds after the season closes.


----------



## 138104

Reese loves it though. Watching her sliding around makes the snow tolerable.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> What in the hell is this white crap in my back yard???


We are to get 20 in our neck of woods Perry...so hold on


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Was out getting the Synergy dialed in for late season. as the snow started. I’m ok with this bow but much more consistent with the e35. Gonna have to commit the time to getting the e35 BH tuned again after recently changing strings.
> 
> Might put this Synergy in the classifieds after the season closes.


Try the Enkore. I’m hearing nothing but great things about that bow. Has my interest too.


----------



## Mathias

Throwback , still one of my favorites


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Try the Enkore. I’m hearing nothing but great things about that bow. Has my interest too.


What’s the ATA on it?

Edit....,just pulled up the specs on the Elite website.....33” ATA.

I may look for another e35. Bow is just very comfortable for me.


----------



## Mathias

They make a 34” version, the Remedy.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> We are to get 20 in our neck of woods Perry...so hold on


Just shoveled my sidewalk and 3" so far. It can stop now.


----------



## nicko

Replaced a shear pin on the snow blower auger axle, gassed up, fired it up, and filled the spare tank. 

Can't believe I shoveled this stuff by hand for so long.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Replaced a shear pin on the snow blower auger axle, gassed up, fired it up, and filled the spare tank.
> 
> Can't believe I shoveled this stuff by hand for so long.


I was just shoveling Nicko...What happen too the kids knocking at door too make some extra money?OH that was us knocking Nick,,,forget Now..video games.,.grrrrr


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> I was just shoveling Nicko...What happen too the kids knocking at door too make some extra money?OH that was us knocking Nick,,,forget Now..video games.,.grrrrr


These kids have no work ethic. Probably want $15 an hour. 😆


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> These kids have no work ethic. Probably want $15 an hour. 😆


OMG your right


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> These kids have no work ethic. Probably want $15 an hour. [emoji38]


If they shovel my driveway for $15/hr, I'm in. My snowblower is not starting until my parts arrive on Friday. Even then, it's iffy. Might need to break down and buy a new one.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> If they shovel my driveway for $15/hr, I'm in. My snowblower is not starting until my parts arrive on Friday. Even then, it's iffy. *Might need to break down and buy a new one.
> *




No need to do that Dave. You have a teenage son.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hammer 1 said:


> I have not been on here for a while and wanted to post how my season ended on Thursday Dec 10th. I hunted hard all archery season this year and didn't even see a legal shooter or get the chance at a mature doe. First year in 20 I didn't get a deer with my bow. I was suppose to have surgery on Dec 1st of this year but it was cancelled due to large numbers of covid patients in my local hospital. This gave me the chance to go out for rifle season. I didn't see anything until Thursday the 10th. I know this is an archery forum but I was still very proud to take this guy with a rifle. Merry Christmas to everyone.


You should be proud, that's a fantastic buck...CONGRATS!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm a bit late posting about how my last day of the gun season went. 
It could be related to what I ate that day or in combination with that and dragging 2 deer around...but my stomach was out of whack and I spent about all of Sunday in bed. 
Kinda felt like a muscle pull and a wicked air bubble/heartburn mix? At any rate...I finished my butchering earlier tonight and I'm starting to feel right as rain again.

Shot this doe not long after the frost melted off.








Right as the sun made one of its' last brief appearances for the day, around 11:17am, I saw a group of 7 deer coming my way. 5 doe, a spike 3pt and a 9pt...the bloody spot on his neck is where I shot him...he was dead before he hit the ground right where the picture was taken.








Sun kinda messed with the pic and I could "fix" it...but I kinda like it. I heard 77 shots for the day, although probably 40-50 something of them were a very long ways away. No shooting near me for about 1 1/2hrs before I saw that group but somebody likely bumped them from somewhere.

My dad finally saw some deer...2 fawns & 2 doe...but never had a shot he was comfortable with, at the lone doe. We stayed out till dark but he never got another chance. I heard the last shot of the day at 5:07pm, still legal by about 3 minutes, but can't say I could figure out how they knew exactly what they were shooting at by then...unless it was pretty damn close.

This buck was the 6th I saw for the gun season in 61hrs spent hunting and the only 1 I could say without a doubt was legal, may have been another but I couldn't say one way or the other about him, others weren't any where near point restrictions.
He's also a bit of personal milestone being my 25th PA buck in 27 seasons. Not sure without checking past dates but he's atleast my 3rd buck shot on the last day of the gun season, one in 2009 and another in 2019.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice finish to the season!

It is looking like another failed snow forecast here, headed out to plow before long


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> No need to do that Dave. You have a teenage son.


No kids Nicko..


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> No need to do that Dave. You have a teenage son.


I told him to call his friends and they could shovel the entire driveway. He just looked at me and walked away. Fortunately, my neighbor is going to bail me out.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice finish to the season!
> 
> It is looking like another failed snow forecast here, headed out to plow before long


We got 10", so I'm glad it was on the lower end. Although even up until 10 last night, they still had us in the 14-20" range. They blamed the sleet for the lower totals.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> We got 10", so I'm glad it was on the lower end. Although even up until 10 last night, they still had us in the 14-20" range. They blamed the sleet for the lower totals.


Yeah, we got a little over a foot here. Ton of sleet on top though....probably an inch plus of crust. Getting ready to dig in!!


----------



## nicko

I haven’t surveyed our final snowfall total but I’ll be getting to work on it soon.


----------



## Schleprock1

9 inches of snow measured here in the Newberry/Lewisberry area. We had sleet from 7 PM until after 10:30 when I went to bed. I'm sure that compressed it a bit over night. My Ariens cleaned it right out of the driveway with minimal direction from me. One of the best investments I have made over the years.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> 9 inches of snow measured here in the Newberry/Lewisberry area. We had sleet from 7 PM until after 10:30 when I went to bed. I'm sure that compressed it a bit over night. My Ariens cleaned it right out of the driveway with minimal direction from me. One of the best investments I have made over the years.


Which model do you have? I am looking at a Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE 28 in. 265 cc Two-Stage since I have a local dealer, but Ariens makes a nice snowblower too.


----------



## Mathias

Maybe 6” here. All plowed and shoveled out. Plowed my 2 neighbors drives too. Heavy stuff, ice on bottom.


----------



## Schleprock1

I have one they don't make anymore. From looking at the new models the Deluxe looks like it has everything mine has. All hand controls to control the chute. If you can get hand warmers it would be a big plus.

It really depends on how much area you have to clear as to what model you need.

One big plus for the Ariens is the ability to throw snow back behind you. The chute rotates back a little past 90 degrees. So when you are heading out toward the road you can easily throw the snow back into the yard.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I haven’t surveyed our final snowfall total but I’ll be getting to work on it soon.


Nicko your running late im,been shoveling since 5 am,Im done







,,,Oh your still going over game plan with Doug,,,We finally have good quarterback..


----------



## 12-Ringer

I remember one time in HS I made $200 shoveling before school on a two-hour delay....these days the kids hear they have a delay and they go back to bed until its time to go....seems like the few who don't are the minority.....


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> I have one they don't make anymore. From looking at the new models the Deluxe looks like it has everything mine has. All hand controls to control the chute. If you can get hand warmers it would be a big plus.
> 
> It really depends on how much area you have to clear as to what model you need.
> 
> One big plus for the Ariens is the ability to throw snow back behind you. The chute rotates back a little past 90 degrees. So when you are heading out toward the road you can easily throw the snow back into the yard.


I got into an argument with a PENNDOT driver over snow removal. They had it piled up so high around my driveway that I couldn't throw it up over. So, I was shooting it across the road. Plow was coming through and he stopped and gave me a hard time. I had a few choice words and he starts getting out of the truck. Fortunately, a 2nd plow was coming, so he got back in a drove off. I would have gotten my butt kicked...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I got into an argument with a PENNDOT driver over snow removal. They had it piled up so high around my driveway that I couldn't throw it up over. So, I was shooting it across the road. Plow was coming through and he stopped and gave me a hard time. I had a few choice words and he starts getting out of the truck. Fortunately, a 2nd plow was coming, so he got back in a drove off. I would have gotten my butt kicked...lol!


I park out Expedition at the end of the drive, in teh road, across the apron....they plows have to go around..last big storm in 2019 a plow driver told me how stupid/risky that was, to which I replied, if your plows didn't turn the end of the drive into an ice wall I might consider otherwise and what's the worse that happens, you hit my truck and then pay for me to get a new one.....in PA if you're not on a snow emergency route ANY damage done by plows, whether government owned or not is their fault...it helps my old neighbor was a private adjuster....learned plenty of tricks/tips from him. Parking the SUV there, makes the plow swing out away from the apron of the drive AND keeps that areal generally clear. The snowblower and shovels do the rest.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I park out Expedition at the end of the drive, in teh road, across the apron....they plows have to go around..last big storm in 2019 a plow driver told me how stupid/risky that was, to which I replied, if your plows didn't turn the end of the drive into an ice wall I might consider otherwise and what's the worse that happens, you hit my truck and then pay for me to get a new one.....in PA if you're not on a snow emergency route ANY damage done by plows, whether government owned or not is their fault...it helps my old neighbor was a private adjuster....learned plenty of tricks/tips from him. Parking the SUV there, makes the plow swing out away from the apron of the drive AND keeps that areal generally clear. The snowblower and shovels do the rest.


I am on a state road, so might be a snow emergency route. I'll look into that though. Would be nice to not have to deal with a wall of snow.


----------



## nicko

I imagine guys who drive plows get a lot of static for stuff like this.


----------



## Mathias

*Breaking news*

Gov’nor wolfie declares Ringer road as snow emergency route.


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> I got into an argument with a PENNDOT driver over snow removal. They had it piled up so high around my driveway that I couldn't throw it up over. So, I was shooting it across the road. Plow was coming through and he stopped and gave me a hard time. I had a few choice words and he starts getting out of the truck. Fortunately, a 2nd plow was coming, so he got back in a drove off. I would have gotten my butt kicked...lol!


The trick is to get out there before they come through with the plow. I live on a 55 mph State Route with 12 foot lanes and 10 foot shoulders. They basically plow 2 full lanes worth of snow into my driveway. As soon as they go through the first time clearing the driving lane I get out there and clear the shoulder to the left of my driveway for 50 feet. When they do the shoulder the plow empties out before they get to my driveway.
And a good snow blower able to throw 50 feet helps.


----------



## nicko

I’ve got an older Craftsman model my Dad gave when he bought a new one.....gotta be 15+ years old. But it starts up on the first pull every time. Need to replace the skid plates.....seems to grab even on asphalt and concrete.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> The trick is to get out there before they come through with the plow. I live on a 55 mph State Route with 12 foot lanes and 10 foot shoulders. They basically plow 2 full lanes worth of snow into my driveway. As soon as they go through the first time clearing the driving lane I get out there and clear the shoulder to the left of my driveway for 50 feet. When they do the shoulder the plow empties out before they get to my driveway.
> And a good snow blower able to throw 50 feet helps.


Not the wet slushy stuff. Well, at least my old Craftsman 8.5hp couldn't. Maybe my new one will do better, but it is only 9hp.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I’ve got an older Craftsman model my Dad gave when he bought a new one.....gotta be 15+ years old. But it starts up on the first pull every time. Need to replace the skid plates.....seems to grab even on asphalt and concrete.


Nicko shut it down,,you need too stay fit for late season drag,,,shovel up brother


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm a bit late posting about how my last day of the gun season went.
> It could be related to what I ate that day or in combination with that and dragging 2 deer around...but my stomach was out of whack and I spent about all of Sunday in bed.
> Kinda felt like a muscle pull and a wicked air bubble/heartburn mix? At any rate...I finished my butchering earlier tonight and I'm starting to feel right as rain again.
> 
> Shot this doe not long after the frost melted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right as the sun made one of its' last brief appearances for the day, around 11:17am, I saw a group of 7 deer coming my way. 5 doe, a spike 3pt and a 9pt...the bloody spot on his neck is where I shot him...he was dead before he hit the ground right where the picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun kinda messed with the pic and I could "fix" it...but I kinda like it. I heard 77 shots for the day, although probably 40-50 something of them were a very long ways away. No shooting near me for about 1 1/2hrs before I saw that group but somebody likely bumped them from somewhere.
> 
> My dad finally saw some deer...2 fawns & 2 doe...but never had a shot he was comfortable with, at the lone doe. We stayed out till dark but he never got another chance. I heard the last shot of the day at 5:07pm, still legal by about 3 minutes, but can't say I could figure out how they knew exactly what they were shooting at by then...unless it was pretty damn close.
> 
> This buck was the 6th I saw for the gun season in 61hrs spent hunting and the only 1 I could say without a doubt was legal, may have been another but I couldn't say one way or the other about him, others weren't any where near point restrictions.
> He's also a bit of personal milestone being my 25th PA buck in 27 seasons. Not sure without checking past dates but he's atleast my 3rd buck shot on the last day of the gun season, one in 2009 and another in 2019.


That's a great season there AJ!


----------



## dougell

Yep,way to stick it out AJ.


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ! Full freezer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

All this snowblower and plow talk and over here with a single shovel in my possession. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I have over a 200 yd driveway (steep!). This snow was a *******!! Ice, sticking, set turning to ice on inclines..yada, yada. Then hand shoveling everything else....was at til 4!! Glad it’s done!!!!!

AJ- nice buck there!!


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk said:


> All this snowblower and plow talk and over here with a single shovel in my possession.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Mine too man up


----------



## nicko

Have my eyes on a 2nd season trip up to Potter. Not sure what snow levels will be then.....looking at the end of 1st full week into January. Roads have never been impassable but food sources will likely be under a full blanket. Past experience is they hit ferns roots in the timber but there is no consistency to it. Food plots will be the focus and some one-man pushes.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Have my eyes on a 2nd season trip up to Potter. Not sure what snow levels will be then.....looking at the end of 1st full week into January. Roads have never been impassable but food sources will likely be under a full blanket. Past experience is they hit ferns roots in the timber but there is no consistency to it. Food plots will be the focus and some one-man pushes.


Nicko you need take one down...Late season is fun..


----------



## BGM51

Nicko just taked to my buddy upstate. They got 12 to 14" of snow. Tuff getting around right now. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> Nicko just taked to my buddy upstate. They got 12 to 14" of snow. Tuff getting around right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ooof!!!! Thanks for the heads up Bruce. Will likely reach out to you for an update as we get into January. Not likely that it will change our plans unless it is travel prohibitive. RYHC does get limited late season traffic on the roads and pipelines but no maintenance could make things interesting.


----------



## jlh42581

I have 16" at my house. I just bought our SXS last spring and one of the first things I did was give the snow blower back to the family and buy a plow. I will say, a plow in small residential driveways would suck, even on mine thats only 60" . Ideally in small residential id take a skid steer every time or even the snow blower. Its just too tight to do it effectively. Even with a small plow I had to hit my driveway five times over the course of the storm to ensure i wasnt trying to impress penn dot.

Main roads here are already clear.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Anyone know how much snow Bradford Co got? Heard it was several feet but find that hard to believe?


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> Anyone know how much snow Bradford Co got? Heard it was several feet but find that hard to believe?


Believe I saw Towanda had 40". Parts of Tioga were upwards of 3'.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Anyone know how much snow Bradford Co got? Heard it was several feet but find that hard to believe?


LTG . . . this pic is from the Facebook PA Trail Cams page. It is reported to be the border of Tioga and Bradford . .


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm a bit late posting about how my last day of the gun season went.
> It could be related to what I ate that day or in combination with that and dragging 2 deer around...but my stomach was out of whack and I spent about all of Sunday in bed.
> Kinda felt like a muscle pull and a wicked air bubble/heartburn mix? At any rate...I finished my butchering earlier tonight and I'm starting to feel right as rain again.
> 
> Shot this doe not long after the frost melted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right as the sun made one of its' last brief appearances for the day, around 11:17am, I saw a group of 7 deer coming my way. 5 doe, a spike 3pt and a 9pt...the bloody spot on his neck is where I shot him...he was dead before he hit the ground right where the picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun kinda messed with the pic and I could "fix" it...but I kinda like it. I heard 77 shots for the day, although probably 40-50 something of them were a very long ways away. No shooting near me for about 1 1/2hrs before I saw that group but somebody likely bumped them from somewhere.
> 
> My dad finally saw some deer...2 fawns & 2 doe...but never had a shot he was comfortable with, at the lone doe. We stayed out till dark but he never got another chance. I heard the last shot of the day at 5:07pm, still legal by about 3 minutes, but can't say I could figure out how they knew exactly what they were shooting at by then...unless it was pretty damn close.
> 
> This buck was the 6th I saw for the gun season in 61hrs spent hunting and the only 1 I could say without a doubt was legal, may have been another but I couldn't say one way or the other about him, others weren't any where near point restrictions.
> He's also a bit of personal milestone being my 25th PA buck in 27 seasons. Not sure without checking past dates but he's atleast my 3rd buck shot on the last day of the gun season, one in 2009 and another in 2019.


That's a great buck AJ! Way to stick to the end.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Anyone know how much snow Bradford Co got? Heard it was several feet but find that hard to believe?


You know where I’m at up there, we received 35” per my neighbor. He’s happy he has a backhoe, besides his truck plow. Hoping he hits my place......


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s a lot of snow, especially with a season of no acorns or soft mast. Hoping the snow melts fast enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the snow updates guys! That’s gonna be hard on deer in mature forests...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> LTG . . . this pic is from the Facebook PA Trail Cams page. It is reported to be the border of Tioga and Bradford . .
> 
> View attachment 7325958


Definitely feel sorry for the deer and other critters trying to get by right now. Measured 14" here yesterday and that was bad enough.


----------



## dougell

14" is no problem but that's why deer need high quality,preferred browse.In the northern tier,they'll start heading into the valleys if the snow depths linger on much longer.Back around 2005,we had two years of back to back winters where we got 2+ feet of snow in January and it lingered for almost two months.I did a browse impact survey that spring for a project I was involved with and found 16 dead deer in one area and over a dozen in another spot.We busted open the femurs and the bone arrow was like strawberry jelly,a sure sign of starvation.A lot of deer survived anyway but I got very few pictures of fawns that summer.If deer are dying,fawn recruitment can be impacted by as much as 95%.That's why clearcuts on the ridgtops almost always regenerate better than ones at lower elevations.During bad winters you won't even a find a deer track in most of the ones on the ridges.The deer herd crashed in the northern teir from those winters.It was the habitat controlling the deer not hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Remind me...if I am bow hunting the late season in 5C do I need orange?

I know I don’t need it upstate, but for reason I thought in the regulated areas where folks are still out with their shotguns I needed to have it on...


----------



## Mathias

No orange required.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Remind me...if I am bow hunting the late season in 5C do I need orange?
> 
> I know I don’t need it upstate, but for reason I thought in the regulated areas where folks are still out with their shotguns I needed to have it on...


Only if you are hunting with a shotgun/slug gun. Archery and flintlock not required.

Spending time lately looking into flintlock. Gonna take a drive to Dixon’s in Kempton either tomorrow or Monday to puruse and get info. Stock is low all around on flintlock guns right now as most other guns and ammo. I was considering a gun kit but read enough reviews to steer me towards a fully assembled gun. Too many reviews of needing to do metal work. I can handle modifications to a wood stock but metal mods not for me.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Only if you are hunting with a shotgun/slug gun. Archery and flintlock not required.
> 
> Spending time lately looking into flintlock. Gonna take a drive to Dixon’s in Kempton either tomorrow or Monday to puruse and get info. Stock is low all around on flintlock guns right now as most other guns and ammo. I was considering a gun kit but read enough reviews to steer me towards a fully assembled gun. Too many reviews of needing to do metal work. I can handle modifications to a wood stock but metal mods not for me.


Nice people,,,,powder mixture is key...less faster..When I had mine there was no delay..You will learn fun too shoot..


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> No orange required.


 But highly recommend wearing some orange when moving around. A hat at the very least. 5C is brown and down territory, if it moves it has a target on it.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> But highly recommend wearing some orange when moving around. A hat at the very least. 5C is brown and down territory, if it moves it has a target on it.


oh I agree if you’re in _that_ type of environment. I’m fortunate enough to hunt in locations where I’m alone. And certainly no SGL’s for me, scary stuff in this overpopulated area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My plan was to wear my hat the entire time, but wasn’t sure if I had to break out the vest as well.

Can’t believe I don’t have a decent buck on cam since the Sat after Thanksgiving....plenty of forkies and small 6’s, even a small 8, but nothing that would even score 100”....very weird.


----------



## Billy H

I'm on private as well but this time of year some guys are desperate to fill tags and are a little more apt to do a little trespassing . I won't move an inch in 5C during any gun season without some orange.


----------



## Mathias

I’ll be heading out blind so to speak. I don’t think I have any local cams out right now, except the backyard. Hoping for a couple weeks of 50 degree weather though 🏝


----------



## 12-Ringer

This guy visits my one cam set multiple times a day...have a feeling I’m close to the den...










Pretty cool sitting here on the couch and getting an alert that he cruised by...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice pic Joe! A den is a prime cam set location, I’ve only ever achieved it once on a fox. They moved on within a week, maybe it was the cam but likely my intrusion. Got some good stuff though....


----------



## Mathias

I’m going to add a couple of those Tactacams to my place upstate.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are very much worthwhile for situations like that....

I am hoping they don’t change too much about the plans, primarily the fact that they cams share the pics...for example the $8 per month cam provides for 500 transmissions per month...if you add two cams (2nd cam is $.50 less per month at $7.50)...the 2 cams share the 1000 transmissions, in effect one cam could take 200 and the other 800, or any imaginable combination thereof.

I have come to realize that the best option for camps is to pool their resources and share an account. For example our camp has 9 of these, putting them all on the 500 pic per month plan allows for 4500 transmissions per month. The cost per month is $68, you share the log-on and password with all those who contributed and the entire group has access to all of the photos. You split the monthly fee in whatever way makes sense for your group. It really is pretty neat!

If anyone pulls the trigger on one, there is a pretty good thread in the sticky section where a Reveal rep (BigTen) helps troubleshoot. In addition, I am certainly willing to share my thoughts and what settings, etc... I believe get the best out of the camera .


----------



## nicko

I regularly see fox on the property I hunt in Berks. Some days see 2 or 3 in a few hours. Beautiful animals.

Looks like rain in the forecast on Christmas Eve. Should knock some of these snow levels down. Hoping to get up to Potter again but snow levels may make that plan moot. Have to wait and see.


----------



## Billy H

I've been checking out that sticky on the cams trying to decide if I want to go that route or not. On the fence. Theft is one concern.


----------



## Mathias

Pretty much scratched late season off up in 3C, 35” with 3-5 more coming. Maybe X-Mas eve rains will reduce it some. Was hoping to hunt my new stand in the mature Norway spruce, always deer sign in my Norway’s in winter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah, if you were going to pull the trigger on one now you definitely want to make sure you get yourself one of the lockboxes that they make for it; I believe they sell at $29.99. With their current model there is no way to lock the camera in the closed position, and the SD card is the key to the whole operation. 

You have to have a minimum class 10 U3 SD card in the camera so that they can read, write and transmit fast enough. One thing I’ve noticed about these cameras that they are very picky with the USB cards. Those cards range anywhere from $15-$26 apiece depending on when and where you get them. It seems the 32GB have been offering the best performance, these are the cards I purchased and haven’t had a single issue.











The camera does have a built-in design that lets a standard python lock type cable pass through the back to secure the camera itself to the tree but any passerby could simply open the camera and take the SD card.










































If anybody is even remotely thinking about trying a cell camera, I would highly recommend these. Even if the transmission feature isn’t for you or doesn’t work in your particular location, this is a $99 trail camera that takes some pretty nice pictures and video. You can set the camera to range from 8MP, 12MP or 24MP and the video feature does offer an HD quality video. 

Right now the plans do not allow for the transmission of video clips, so you can’t get a video clip transmitted to your phone. I leave all of my cameras on 12 megapixels as I have found that that helps the cameras transmit more seamlessly.

The new version....not sure when It will be released, is expected to have lockable door and a few other features. Reps are saying it will still come in at $99, but I’m not sure I’d hold my breath on that one BUT considering you’d have to add a $30 box to keep the insides safe, I guess any new model under $130 is a deal?


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe.


----------



## yetihunter1

I know I’m hitting a taboo subject but since the bow is at LAS for some emergency warranty work I was thinking of late season with the muzzleloader but can’t find any 245gr Powerbelts anywhere in my area. Didn’t realize I was down to my last one and need to check the scope on the gun before taking it out. Anyone know a store that has them in stock in Chester county?


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I know I’m hitting a taboo subject but since the bow is at LAS for some emergency warranty work I was thinking of late season with the muzzleloader but can’t find any 245gr Powerbelts anywhere in my area. Didn’t realize I was down to my last one and need to check the scope on the gun before taking it out. Anyone know a store that has them in stock in Chester county?


Dixon’s in Kempton said on FB their gun inventory is low but they are well stocked on other items and accessories. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I regularly see fox on the property I hunt in Berks. Some days see 2 or 3 in a few hours. Beautiful animals.
> 
> Looks like rain in the forecast on Christmas Eve. Should knock some of these snow levels down. Hoping to get up to Potter again but snow levels may make that plan moot. Have to wait and see.


Where I hunt in Chester they are a certifiable nuisance. I stopped hunting at night because there are so many foxes if you try to let a deer go overnight they pretty much decimate it. I have a picture somewhere if 6 of them at once from my stand. The landowners wife doesn’t want anyone to shoot them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Hey Joe, are you done building Cam’s these days? I have a bunch of stuff cluttering up my work benches and cabinets for building Cam’s, but never have the time anymore. With prices of new cameras and the features they have, quality of pics and speed of shutter, I almost wonder if it’s worth it anymore. I have a couple of Sony p41 and 43 laying around, one or 3 that have never even been used. I made a bunch of lock boxes for the pelican 1040, 1020, 1010, 1050, and 1060 cases. Just piled up in a corner of my basement. I look at that stuff and keep thinking I should just sell off everything, but I think about how it kept me out of trouble putting time into building them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe that's what we are doing we have 7 taticams in my family between 3 hunters and run them on one plan so everyone can get the pics. We will be doing the same next year for the cabin in NY. 



Been very happy with their performance through this season. The hardest part is dealing with pictures when your stuck in the office. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

I have only used 16gb class 4 cards in my 3 Reveals and haven't had a single issue. It sounds like I need to get my camp members to open their wallets though. I buy all the cameras, batteries, cards, cell plans and do all the scouting and select all the stand sites for everyone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

j.d.m. said:


> Hey Joe, are you done building Cam’s these days? I have a bunch of stuff cluttering up my work benches and cabinets for building Cam’s, but never have the time anymore. With prices of new cameras and the features they have, quality of pics and speed of shutter, I almost wonder if it’s worth it anymore. I have a couple of Sony p41 and 43 laying around, one or 3 that have never even been used. I made a bunch of lock boxes for the pelican 1040, 1020, 1010, 1050, and 1060 cases. Just piled up in a corner of my basement. I look at that stuff and keep thinking I should just sell off everything, but I think about how it kept me out of trouble putting time into building them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t say I’ve stopped but really a niche population these days wanting super highly quality DSLR “camera traps” with multiple triggers and sometimes even multiple light sources.


----------



## full moon64

PAbigbear said:


> I have only used 16gb class 4 cards in my 3 Reveals and haven't had a single issue. It sounds like I need to get my camp members to open their wallets though. I buy all the cameras, batteries, cards, cell plans and do all the scouting and select all the stand sites for everyone.


Been there ,had private tree farm I hunted,,,150 ac,,,Only bowhunter first two years,,,Then I shot a monster...He let more friends every year after that,...While I was doing tree triming and mowing for ZERO money.. I GOT USED UP..
I WALKED AWAY>..State Gamelands forever..We have some big deer on state lands ..I will not comment on what I see or have killed this year...I never will..Let people know I saw some..🤐

Pic is one of deer I shot on that tree farm


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I have only used 16gb class 4 cards in my 3 Reveals and haven't had a single issue. It sounds like I need to get my camp members to open their wallets though. I buy all the cameras, batteries, cards, cell plans and do all the scouting and select all the stand sites for everyone.


Wow..you’ve been lucky, but that’s good to know about the cards. D o you happen to know the brand of cards you’re using?


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Wow..you’ve been lucky, but that’s good to know about the cards. D o you happen to know the brand of cards you’re using?


SanDisk. Same cards I use in every camera I have.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> SanDisk. Same cards I use in every camera I have.


Thanks


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> I know I’m hitting a taboo subject but since the bow is at LAS for some emergency warranty work I was thinking of late season with the muzzleloader but can’t find any 245gr Powerbelts anywhere in my area. Didn’t realize I was down to my last one and need to check the scope on the gun before taking it out. Anyone know a store that has them in stock in Chester county?


I got a bunch in that size, let me know. Maybe I should take back my "I'm done for the year" if you're feeling up to getting out some in the snow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Dixon’s in Kempton said on FB their gun inventory is low but they are well stocked on other items and accessories. Might be worth a shot.


Did you go to Dixon's today?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did you go to Dixon's today?


Not today.....figured with a weekend it would be busy. May head up tomorrow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Snow looks deep in 3C even after a few days of settling









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> I know I’m hitting a taboo subject but since the bow is at LAS for some emergency warranty work I was thinking of late season with the muzzleloader but can’t find any 245gr Powerbelts anywhere in my area. Didn’t realize I was down to my last one and need to check the scope on the gun before taking it out. Anyone know a store that has them in stock in Chester county?


Let me look I believe a have some, just like half a dozen or so. Just need to check if they are 245s or 295s. You can have them, I'll just drop them in the mail. Like I said not a bunch of them but at least a few to get by


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear said:


> I have only used 16gb class 4 cards in my 3 Reveals and haven't had a single issue. It sounds like I need to get my camp members to open their wallets though. I buy all the cameras, batteries, cards, cell plans and do all the scouting and select all the stand sites for everyone.


And with your track record on killing deer... seems like they have a great deal. Looking for new members.....hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Dixon’s in Kempton said on FB their gun inventory is low but they are well stocked on other items and accessories. Might be worth a shot.


I will give them a call today. Thank you.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> I got a bunch in that size, let me know. Maybe I should take back my "I'm done for the year" if you're feeling up to getting out some in the snow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You know me, never down and out. Was gonna try and hit MD for the late ML season but I had surgery a 1.5 weeks ago (not major but painful) and my walk today has me rethinking it. I do try to get a couple guys together every late season and do some drives and your always welcome for those. If they are 5D I will be doing the ML, if it is 5C I will be pusher or sitting with a bow for a buck (if it is back in time).


----------



## yetihunter1

davydtune said:


> Let me look I believe a have some, just like half a dozen or so. Just need to check if they are 245s or 295s. You can have them, I'll just drop them in the mail. Like I said not a bunch of them but at least a few to get by


I appreciate it, I'm not sure they would get here intime as I will be heading out this week and well I my mail has been delayed by almost a week. It is very nice how many people reached out to offer rounds or help, makes me realize this world (or atleast the PA Bowhunting portion) isn't as crazy as it looks in the news.


----------



## nicko

Took the ride to Dixons today. That place is as much of a muzzleloader museum as it is an active muzzleloader shop. A whole lot of history there. They were down to two brand new flintlocks (Lyman Deer stalkers). I opted not to ask the store owners any questions as they were actively helping hunters getting ready for the season. 

Looking at all the muzzleloading accessories and items made archery seem simple.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Archery IS simple....unless you are Matt....then it’s 5 bows a year....decisions, decisions, oh the stress.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Took the ride to Dixons today. That place is as much of a muzzleloader museum as it is an active muzzleloader shop. A whole lot of history there. They were down to two brand new flintlocks (Lyman Deer stalkers). I opted not to ask the store owners any questions as they were actively helping hunters getting ready for the season.
> 
> Looking at all the muzzleloading accessories and items made archery seem simple.


Not nearly as bad as it seems at first glance. Just like archery. You can get in as far as you want.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Took the ride to Dixons today. That place is as much of a muzzleloader museum as it is an active muzzleloader shop. A whole lot of history there. They were down to two brand new flintlocks (Lyman Deer stalkers). I opted not to ask the store owners any questions as they were actively helping hunters getting ready for the season.
> 
> Looking at all the muzzleloading accessories and items made archery seem simple.


It’s just as “addicting” I promise you that. Testing powder loads and right bullet combinations can be fun and also frustrating!! Flintlocks obviously get a lot dirtier than inlines thus cleaning between every shot can be time consuming. But it is really fun and challenging!! 
I’ll also tell you what.....keeping your head down and tight while lining up open iron sights down range is a task in itself ! I really hope I can get out a weekend or two outside my daughters field hockey stuff.


----------



## dougell

When I hunt,I take 4 or 5 loaded speed loaders,some cleaning taches


nicko said:


> Took the ride to Dixons today. That place is as much of a muzzleloader museum as it is an active muzzleloader shop. A whole lot of history there. They were down to two brand new flintlocks (Lyman Deer stalkers). I opted not to ask the store owners any questions as they were actively helping hunters getting ready for the season.
> 
> Looking at all the muzzleloading accessories and items made archery seem simple.


It's not complicated at all but the learning curve is way longer than it is with archery.


----------



## jlh42581

Tell ya what, ammo and supplies are scarce. I had a local shop tell me theres no primers for reloaders, period. Theyre all going to ammo manufacturers.

If thats not bad enough theres very little refinement of lead in the USA. So now we mine the lead, ship it to china to have it refined, then have it shipped back.


----------



## dougell

I sent in a .308 to get rebored into a .338 federal.For the past two weeks,I've checked multiple websites every day trying to find bullets and everyone is out of stock.I have plenty of primers and enough .308 brass to resize but I need bullets.Yesterday I took a trip to grices and they were out of just about everything.I went over to Bob's just for the heck of it and they had some 180gr accubonds,which is what I wanted but I paid $48.


----------



## jlh42581

They dont need to take your guns, take one item out of the equation and it rolls downhill. Im after 45 colt, i can find some but the prices are stupid too. Id really like to find a new 270 round. Glad Im looking now and not next fall. The guys I spoke to said prior to the election they were speculating that by next fall things would semi normalize. Now theyre thinking 2+ years behind. I dont know how it makes a difference that fast. Out of curiosity I asked about 9mm. They had gotten 3 boxes of 20 rounds that day, hollow points .... $21 , no play ammo at all. Regular 22 is gone, you can get some shorts but thats it.

I bet I have 4-5 sites with a notify me about ammo on 270 or 45 right now. My 9mm i dont shoot like some people, ive got three boxes of critical defense, im ok there. Ive got enough superformance in 243 to kill whitetails for years.

Just cant get what I want. Lesson learned


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> They dont need to take your guns, take one item out of the equation and it rolls downhill. Im after 45 colt, i can find some but the prices are stupid too. Id really like to find a new 270 round. Glad Im looking now and not next fall. The guys I spoke to said prior to the election they were speculating that by next fall things would semi normalize. Now theyre thinking 2+ years behind. I dont know how it makes a difference that fast. Out of curiosity I asked about 9mm. They had gotten 3 boxes of 20 rounds that day, hollow points .... $21 , no play ammo at all. Regular 22 is gone, you can get some shorts but thats it.
> 
> I bet I have 4-5 sites with a notify me about ammo on 270 or 45 right now. My 9mm i dont shoot like some people, ive got three boxes of critical defense, im ok there. Ive got enough superformance in 243 to kill whitetails for years.
> 
> Just cant get what I want. Lesson learned


Anything in particular you are looking for in 270? A local campground has some Federal Power Shok 270 in stock. I believe they had 130 and 150 grain. I bought 2 boxes of 150.


----------



## jlh42581

Perry24 said:


> Anything in particular you are looking for in 270? A local campground has some Federal Power Shok 270 in stock. I believe they had 130 and 150 grain. I bought 2 boxes of 150.


Id try that out, im looking to go from a 130 to a 150 to slow it down and see if I have better stabilization. This gun was my grandfathers, its a first year savage the serial is in the 8000s. Its a beautiful gun to start then he had it cut down so it shoulders like a dream. I was shooting whitetail season 130 out of it, which it does ok but id like to see if it can do better. I recently traded a 30.06 in to buy the 45 lever gun. Part of my reason was I was shooting a 150 grain bullet out of it and the velocity of it made a mess if it touched bone. Some guys might like that instant drop but id prefer to not give up an entire neck or shoulder if I pull it. 

My research has led me to believe going up in weight might do both, be more stabile out of the older gun and not hit like a freight train. I dont shoot long distances, thats another reason I picked that little 45 lever gun. Light, no recoil, no need to often shoot over 75 yards, no scope pure open sights. I have the guns that can do the longer work. I didnt realize just how much I loved that 270 beyond sentimental value until this season.


----------



## dougell

Depending on the rate of twist,a longer heavier bullet may stabilize better.I wouldn't expect to notice any difference in terminal performance based on weight.You will see a difference in terminal performance if you change the construction of the bullet.Regardless of what bullet you use,you're still gonna get blood shot at any .270 velocity.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I gave my last full box of .243 to a friend for his sons this year. I figured no big deal I’ll replace it until next year. This isn’t sounding too good....


----------



## jlh42581

LetThemGrow said:


> I gave my last full box of .243 to a friend for his sons this year. I figured no big deal I’ll replace it until next year. This isn’t sounding too good....


By all means if you find anything in the popular calibers you own, buy it. It's that scarce.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

I was at grices today to pick up a 20 gauge for my son for Christmas. They had 4 boxes of 20 gauge shells, zero 243 and 308 and the only primers were large caiber magnums. This is one of the biggest gun shops in pa


----------



## davydtune

These are the reasons I have acquired many lead bullet molds and am always adding to the lead pile  I also keep "some" powder on hand and I do snag bullets whenever I can.  Now primers.........I have slipped on and I'd be hurtin there if it wasn't for some good friends hooking me up 😉 Never felt the need to have a wars worth of supplies but I'm too the point that I'd like to be set for the rest of my life..........I'm getting there  Really want to try and make my own black powder some day too 😊


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> Id try that out, im looking to go from a 130 to a 150 to slow it down and see if I have better stabilization. This gun was my grandfathers, its a first year savage the serial is in the 8000s. Its a beautiful gun to start then he had it cut down so it shoulders like a dream. I was shooting whitetail season 130 out of it, which it does ok but id like to see if it can do better. I recently traded a 30.06 in to buy the 45 lever gun. Part of my reason was I was shooting a 150 grain bullet out of it and the velocity of it made a mess if it touched bone. Some guys might like that instant drop but id prefer to not give up an entire neck or shoulder if I pull it.
> 
> My research has led me to believe going up in weight might do both, be more stabile out of the older gun and not hit like a freight train. I dont shoot long distances, thats another reason I picked that little 45 lever gun. Light, no recoil, no need to often shoot over 75 yards, no scope pure open sights. I have the guns that can do the longer work. I didnt realize just how much I loved that 270 beyond sentimental value until this season.


I run 150s out of my Savage 110 270 win, just likes them better. Even likes them better when I load them down a bit.......2700fps and they clover leaf all day long  Faste rthan that and they start to open up, not bad but looser for sure.


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> I run 150s out of my Savage 110 270 win, just likes them better. Even likes them better when I load them down a bit.......2700fps and they clover leaf all day long  Faste rthan that and they start to open up, not bad but looser for sure.


Same gun, good to hear. Gonna try it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I have some extra primers (209a) if somebody needs any during these times.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Archery IS simple....unless you are Matt....then it’s 5 bows a year....decisions, decisions, oh the stress.


😄 I used to tinker with different bows thought not nearly so much as some of the guys on here. But then I shot nearly every day and competitively the year round. At today's bow prices . . no thanks. I'll keep shooting my Chill for a while.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Tell ya what, ammo and supplies are scarce. I had a local shop tell me theres no primers for reloaders, period. Theyre all going to ammo manufacturers.
> 
> If thats not bad enough theres very little refinement of lead in the USA. So now we mine the lead, ship it to china to have it refined, then have it shipped back.


PSA: If anyone is close to Richland's Shooters Supply they DO have primers. Limit 300 per family. I picked up 300 large rifle primers the other day. And no price gouging either. Just regular pre-pandemic pricing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Maybe overlooked or forgotten, I grabbed three boxes of 3" 20guage 6 shot, three boxes of 3" 12guage 6 shot from Walmart for grouse/pheasant. 

Picked two boxes each of 150grn .270 and 165grn .308s at Cabelas in Christiana with no issue. That was more than a month ago...they had plenty of .243, .30-.30, 7mm and .300, but no 30.06....just an FYI


----------



## 138104

I have a box of 30-06 Remington Core Lokt that I will never use if anyone needs it. Please PM me.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I have a box of 30-06 Remington Core Lokt that I will never use if anyone needs it. Please PM me.


PM sent.


----------



## perryhunter4

Just an FYI.... if you have a tractor supply close... they have the Tactacam Reveal cams marked down 20% for $89.99!!!! That’s a steal right now. Buddy texted me earlier and I called our store right away and had them put some back til I can get up there after work. Never tried them but at that price I’ll be checking them out.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Just an FYI.... if you have a tractor supply close... they have the Tactacam Reveal cams marked down 20% for $89.99!!!! That’s a steal right now. Buddy texted me earlier and I called our store right away and had them put some back til I can get up there after work. Never tried them but at that price I’ll be checking them out.


Was this at the Newport TSC?


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Was this at the Newport TSC?


Yep.


----------



## Missions95

They don’t have them online, so I assume it’s a local store thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Missions95 said:


> They don’t have them online, so I assume it’s a local store thing...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to call around and check a few stores around you. Our local one had all trail cams marked down 20%....only 11 Tactacams left and she told they have been moving like hotcakes this morning. They must have just posted the 20%.


----------



## perryhunter4

Ok guys...picked up my cams at lunch. I have some quick questions for those who already have and use these:
1) so the cam only sends the “2nd image” out of a burst of images to your phone? It doesn’t send all of them....which I guess would be nice to keep the monthly pic qty down.
2)does it send you an email or text alert? And then you go open the App to look at the pics? Can you see all of the pics on SD card through the app?
3)what settings are you finding best? Mine will all be in woods settings
4)when you pull the cards each cam check is there a need to reformat or anything special when changing cards out?
5) how long are the batteries lasting for you guys?
6)is there anything special you need to do to get the cams to share the data plans or does it auto sync after setting up each cam?
7)there were comments on the lock box....if somebody took the cam by chance with us having these connected to data plans wouldn’t we be able to track down the thief? Possibly even get a pic sent prior to them stealing or ripping out SD card. Any thoughts on this? Remote farm I hunt sees some good trespassing at times, which we have cut down on heavily in past two years. 

I am a little nervous setting these up for first time [emoji3]. Anything special i am missing I need to pay attention to? 
I am debating putting these out til Spring but guessing I could just put out now and keep the low data plan to get used to them. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Ok guys...picked up my cams at lunch. I have some quick questions for those who already have and use these:
> 1) so the cam only sends the “2nd image” out of a burst of images to your phone? It doesn’t send all of them....which I guess would be nice to keep the monthly pic qty down.
> 2)does it send you an email or text alert? And then you go open the App to look at the pics? Can you see all of the pics on SD card through the app?
> 3)what settings are you finding best? Mine will all be in woods settings
> 4)when you pull the cards each cam check is there a need to reformat or anything special when changing cards out?
> 5) how long are the batteries lasting for you guys?
> 6)is there anything special you need to do to get the cams to share the data plans or does it auto sync after setting up each cam?
> 7)there were comments on the lock box....if somebody took the cam by chance with us having these connected to data plans wouldn’t we be able to track down the thief? Possibly even get a pic sent prior to them stealing or ripping out SD card. Any thoughts on this? Remote farm I hunt sees some good trespassing at times, which we have cut down on heavily in past two years.
> 
> I am a little nervous setting these up for first time [emoji3]. Anything special i am missing I need to pay attention to?
> I am debating putting these out til Spring but guessing I could just put out now and keep the low data plan to get used to them.
> Thanks for any input.


I can't help you with all your questions, but did they have any left?


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Ok guys...picked up my cams at lunch. I have some quick questions for those who already have and use these:
> 1) so the cam only sends the “2nd image” out of a burst of images to your phone? It doesn’t send all of them....which I guess would be nice to keep the monthly pic qty down.
> *Yes, no matter what degree of burst you select the cam will only transmit the 2nd image of the burst...warning, many running burst setting experienced issues with transmissions.*
> 
> 2)does it send you an email or text alert? And then you go open the App to look at the pics? Can you see all of the pics on SD card through the app?
> *As long as you allow the app to send notifications, you will receive a notification alert when an image is received. You can click on the notification itself which opens the app to see the image.*
> 
> 3)what settings are you finding best? Mine will all be in woods settings
> *It really depends...if you are running on a trail or naturally visited source (scrape, rub, water, etc...) I have found running the camera on 1-pic per event, with NO delay, sent with the timely feature to be the best. I run my flash on high, but with the min blurr night feature. I also set the MP to 12....these settings help ensure your cam is transmitting every image it captures. BE WARNED though, this could be an issue if you're running on a feeder or something that tends to create a congregation in front of the cam. IF that is what you're doing, I'd suggest adding a delay between pics, I run one of mine on a feed site with 1 pic per event with 30sec delay and get what I want/need from the cam.*
> 
> 4)when you pull the cards each cam check is there a need to reformat or anything special when changing cards out?
> *I have yet to pull my cards, that's part of the draw...I run and HIGHLY recommend 32GB Class 10 U3 card, at 12MP it holds 9k pics, with the 1 pic per event, every image is sent to my phone and delete those that are NOT of interest from me on the app, but they do stay on the card. You can review the storage capacity from the app, so you'll know in advance if the card is close to being full. When you change the card it is recommended that you format the card IN the camera. This helps connect the card and the camera to one another.*
> 
> 5) how long are the batteries lasting for you guys?
> *Mine have been out for more than a month and still read 100%, standard alkaline register most accurately with the app battery meter. The lithiums tend "fool" the meter that the app has and they could read 100% one day and dead the next. Alkalines don't last as long in the cold temps, but the advantage of keeping reliable tabs on the power level is more important to me than the couple of extra images the lithiums capture.*
> 
> 6)is there anything special you need to do to get the cams to share the data plans or does it auto sync after setting up each cam?
> *My advice, start small and put all cams on the plan at the same time...unless you're running on a super hot site, you may just be surprised how many images you get...500 sounded like nothing for me as I run many cams some that capture 1000 in 10 days, most of ***** or squirrels camping on some food source. I would NOT run one of these cams on a spot like that, unless you run the unlimited plan and create a delay between your pics. Keep in mind that currently all of the cams have to be on the same plan, so you can't run one with the unlimitd pacakage and another with teh 250 per month; they need to be on the same plan. The GREAT feature about these cams is that they share their transmissions. For example, if you picked up three cams, and put each on the 500 pic plan, you'd be paying $23 a month for 1500 transmissions. One cam could capture 20, another 400 and the third 1080...or any crazy combination. You can turn one cam off and the other two continue to share the total, but if you SUSPEND one cam, you lose the 500 associated with that cam's activation. It usually takes 24 hours from the time you make any setting adjustments for them to go through to the cam.*
> 
> 
> 7)there were comments on the lock box....if somebody took the cam by chance with us having these connected to data plans wouldn’t we be able to track down the thief? Possibly even get a pic sent prior to them stealing or ripping out SD card. Any thoughts on this? Remote farm I hunt sees some good trespassing at times, which we have cut down on heavily in past two years.
> *You can't track it as there are no GPS features and if the moron was dumb enough to walk in front of the cam, you would get the pic sent, but in my experience, that is not a very big help (unless you know the person in the photo). There is a pass-code feature, but if you follow the thread in the stickies, it seems all it takes is a call to CS to get that bypassed.*
> 
> I am a little nervous setting these up for first time [emoji3]. Anything special i am missing I need to pay attention to?
> I am debating putting these out til Spring but guessing I could just put out now and keep the low data plan to get used to them.
> *I'd put them out soon so that you can work out the bugs now. I do advise the lock boxes, they are custom designed and fit the cams perfectly and add a little piece of mind. Reveal is running a pretty cool contest with some impressive prizes,*
> 
> Thanks for any input.


*click the expand feature above as I embedded my responses.
Hope this helps...
let me know if you want/need anything else*


----------



## nicko

Snow made it easy decide where to relocate this stand.

Saw more fox tracks than deer tracks. Little paw prints everywhere.


----------



## Mathias

Hoping by Friday this white stuff is just a memory!
Fox tracks everywhere it seems, interesting to see where they look for food...


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’m headed to a cabin west of Driftwood Thursday, anyone familiar with that area? NE of Benezette I believe.

Joe...u taking ammo orders? 

Cool info about Richland Shooters...Jim is a good guy and I’m not surprised he isn’t gouging folks. I feel bad for all the trials his eyes have given him.


----------



## nicko

There was still a good 6”+ on the ground. This side of the mountain gets very little direct sunlight in the winter so the snow tends to hang around longer.


----------



## Mathias

1-2” of rain Thursday night here and up north. Should be interesting up there on the remaining substantial snow pack.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I’m headed to a cabin west of Driftwood Thursday, anyone familiar with that area? NE of Benezette I believe.
> 
> Joe...u taking ammo orders?
> 
> Cool info about Richland Shooters...Jim is a good guy and I’m not surprised he isn’t gouging folks. I feel bad for all the trials his eyes have given him.


If I go tomorrow I’ll reach out to see if folks need anything ... don’t know if o can mail ammo, but maybe some of us could meet up...


Nick, I might have missed it, did you head to Potter?


----------



## hrtlnd164

LetThemGrow said:


> I’m headed to a cabin west of Driftwood Thursday, anyone familiar with that area? NE of Benezette I believe.
> 
> Joe...u taking ammo orders?
> 
> Cool info about Richland Shooters...Jim is a good guy and I’m not surprised he isn’t gouging folks. I feel bad for all the trials his eyes have given him.


I live in Emporium, about 15 miles north west of Driftwood. The Driftwood area got about 16-20” of snow last week and a couple more 1 or 2” snowfalls since then. Compacted down to around a foot now. Supposed to get rain Thursday then dropping into the teens so I suspect a hard crust by the weekend. Did a mile + hike in a brushy creek bottom yesterday and it is tough going. The rain and freeze will make most mountain roads tough to travel. Be safe and good luck!


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I can't help you with all your questions, but did they have any left?


A friend just called and said 3 left. There were 12 at lunch


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> *click the expand feature above as I embedded my responses.
> Hope this helps...
> let me know if you want/need anything else*


Big thanks Joe for the details!
Are you able to see all of your pics from the app? 
So setting a 2-3 pic burst has hung them up huh? I normally do that on cams and then do a 30 sec to 1 minute delay. I only have 16 mb cards right now, so if I get them out soon might have to go with that til I order the 32 mb. 
You can change most settings on cam too right from app...like bursts, delays, etc...? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

An inch of rain and the crust it will create for the animals is a concern. Anyone remember the last time that happened, the creeks were in the trees going. My ranch house sits on a foundation but not a basement, it gets water in the spring only under the worst of conditions. I keep a removable sump pump. Went and bought parts to make the plumbing of it rock solid just incase yesterday. Getting places and hunting might be the least of our concerns.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Big thanks Joe for the details!
> Are you able to see all of your pics from the app?
> So setting a 2-3 pic burst has hung them up huh? I normally do that on cams and then do a 30 sec to 1 minute delay. I only have 16 mb cards right now, so if I get them out soon might have to go with that til I order the 32 mb.
> You can change most settings on cam too right from app...like bursts, delays, etc...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can only see the pictures with the app that the camera transmits. That’s another reason why I found the most efficient setting to be one picture per event, this ensures that every picture of the camera is taking is being sent to your phone. If you have your camera set on any degree of burst from 2 to 5 the camera will transmit the second picture of the burst and the rest will be recorded on the memory card that you won’t be able to see until you pull the memory card.

I would be very careful and make sure you test the camera with that SD card before you go through the effort of putting it out. Many people who have used anything less than a class 10 U3 memory card have had troubles. One of the telltale signs that the card is acting up is that you’ll get transmitted pictures that are all gray. Apparently the class 10 U3 cards are the most efficient in reading the picture and writing it to be able to transmit. 

I did see earlier on this thread that PA bear said he gets away with different sized cards, but from all that I’ve been reading, I have a feeling he might be in the minority. 

I know these cameras are typically very sensitive to the SD card. I’d hate for you to travel somewhere, set the camera up and have it not working as you expect it should.

You can adjust all of the settings with the app. I haven’t visited my camera site in more than a month but I’ve change the settings several times.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A screenshot of the settings on one of my cams on a food source...









The only difference on a trail or natural site is I remove the 30 sec delay. I have received up to three pics with the same time stamp...meaning it captured, recorded, and sent 3 pics in the same minute


----------



## jlh42581

Since we were on the ammo topic I came across this tonight

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIgvoJKovIg


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> If I go tomorrow I’ll reach out to see if folks need anything ... don’t know if o can mail ammo, but maybe some of us could meet up...
> 
> 
> Nick, I might have missed it, did you head to Potter?


No......the pics I posted are 5C Berks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

hrtlnd164 said:


> I live in Emporium, about 15 miles north west of Driftwood. The Driftwood area got about 16-20” of snow last week and a couple more 1 or 2” snowfalls since then. Compacted down to around a foot now. Supposed to get rain Thursday then dropping into the teens so I suspect a hard crust by the weekend. Did a mile + hike in a brushy creek bottom yesterday and it is tough going. The rain and freeze will make most mountain roads tough to travel. Be safe and good luck!


Thanks. I sent you a PM so I don’t clutter the thread any further.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Before I try other avenues, I thought I’d offer to my PA fellow hunters:

Sitka Fanatic Lite jacket, XL: $175
Danner Santiam 400gram, 10 EE: $100
Predator Fleece Shacket, XL: $50

Can email pics and more info, prices cash in person.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fanatic Lite jacket is one of my favorites....


----------



## TauntoHawk

Since the topic of both taticams and snow levels up state this is a live look from 3C today
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

davydtune said:


> These are the reasons I have acquired many lead bullet molds and am always adding to the lead pile  I also keep "some" powder on hand and I do snag bullets whenever I can.  Now primers.........I have slipped on and I'd be hurtin there if it wasn't for some good friends hooking me up [emoji6] Never felt the need to have a wars worth of supplies but I'm too the point that I'd like to be set for the rest of my life..........I'm getting there  Really want to try and make my own black powder some day too [emoji4]


Funny you say that, my son has been trying to make black powder. He got the charcoal part down, and has the other chemicals to add, just has never completed it yet. I have a couple tubs of powder, and bullets to reload my calibers, not sure on primers, as all my stuff is with a buddy that reloads for me. Otherwise, I have many boxes of rounds done and ready for years to come. I guess I’m lucky in that way right now. I am short on the ammo for the “fun” guns though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

A guy I know posted on Facebook that he went to Walmart just as they were putting all the ammo that came in on the shelves. It was 6 boxes of 6.5 Creedmore. Guess how many boxes he left with.
Hint....the shelves are empty again. 
And that is why you can't find any ammo.


----------



## jlh42581

Schleprock1 said:


> It was 6 boxes of 6.5 Creedmore. Guess how many boxes he left with.


That round is so popular now that they dont even rank the .270 winchester as a "popular" round.

Fine by me!

But yes, the shipments are that small. I check every day. I find some here and there but $50 boxes of rifle ammo is rough. I suspect it smooths back out this year regardless of naysayers. .... HOPEFULLY


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> If I go tomorrow I’ll reach out to see if folks need anything ... don’t know if o can mail ammo, but maybe some of us could meet up...
> 
> 
> Nick, I might have missed it, did you head to Potter?


You can ship ammo via UPS.


----------



## nicko

Found a place that still had some Traditions PA Pellet redi-pak flintlocks in stock so I jumped on it (Abes General Store in Oil City PA). Probably won't get it until close to New Years but I should have time to get used to it and take it up to Potter in mid January. 

Whole new weapon for me. Looking forward it.


----------



## Mathias

Looking better Taunto. Hopefully the rain beats it down to non-existent, but that’s unlikely.


----------



## nicko

Mostly patchy snow now in yards in my neighborhood… More grass than snow at this point.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Found a place that still had some Traditions PA Pellet redi-pak flintlocks in stock so I jumped on it (Abes General Store in Oil City PA). Probably won't get it until close to New Years but I should have time to get used to it and take it up to Potter in mid January.
> 
> Whole new weapon for me. Looking forward it.


The biggest hassle is cleaning them unless it has a removable breach plug. I used to put the barrel in boiling water and then use the cleaning jag to move water through the barrel like a siphon. After letting it dry a minute or 2, I ran a patch with bore butter on it to prevent rust.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> The biggest hassle is cleaning them unless it has a removeable breach plug. I used to put the barrel in boiling water and then use the cleaning jag to move water through the barrel like a siphon. After letting it dry a minute or 2, I ran a patch with bore butter on it to prevent rust.


It does have a removable breech plug.

I have a lot to learn. Description with the pack says all you need is powder and primers which confuses me because I did not think I would need a primer for a flint lock. Definitely is not a percussion muzzleloader.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> The biggest hassle is cleaning them unless it has a removeable breach plug. I used to put the barrel in boiling water and then use the cleaning jag to move water through the barrel like a siphon. After letting it dry a minute or 2, I ran a patch with bore butter on it to prevent rust.


Yeah, they are fun to clean [emoji108]. I use a mix of Murphy’s oil soap, alcohol, and hydrogen peroxide in a tub of boiling water in sink and use the ramrod to swab barrel. I then run a dry patch or two through, let air dry for a little and then also run some very light bore butter through. I pay particular attention getting into the lock, pan and other items too with pipe cleaners and q-tips. 
You will really enjoy it Nick.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> It does have a removable bridge plug.
> 
> I have a lot to learn. Description with the pack says all you need is powder and primers which confuses me because I did not think I would need a primer for a flint lock. Definitely is not a percussion muzzleloader.


You'll need 4FG for the pan and 2FG for the barrel. Are you going to shoot a patched round ball or sabot?

Gosh, talking about this stuff makes me want to buy one...lol!


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> I suspect it smooths back out this year regardless of naysayers. .... HOPEFULLY


 I tend to agree with this.


----------



## full moon64

Merry Christmas ,,Everyone...Stay safe...Praying for everyone too Have there best year in 2021..
Dave....


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> It does have a removable bridge plug.
> 
> I have a lot to learn. Description with the pack says all you need is powder and primers which confuses me because I did not think I would need a primer for a flint lock. Definitely is not a percussion muzzleloader.


Your PA Pellet is a 1:28 twist....so it’s fast. Round balls aren’t going to be good in that twist and you should consider sabots. Also, you’re going to need to get yourself your flints and leather patches as I am sure the gun doesn’t come with them and you’ll need them to get your spark in the pan. As Perry said, you’ll also need 4F powder for your pan and 2F or 3f for your barrel powder. You will also want to get a powder measure to measure your powder load for barrel and maybe a few “quick load” tubes to be ready in the field when hunting.


----------



## PAbigbear

Those "pellet" guns are designed for pellets, but I wouldn't use them. The flashpoint of pyrodex or 777 is much higher than real black powder and don't provide as consistent or fast ignition.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> You'll need 4FG for the pan and 2FG for the barrel. Are you going to shoot a patched round ball or sabot?
> 
> Gosh, talking about this stuff makes me want to buy one...lol!


From what I have read, patched round balls do not shoot well out of this gun. Seems the fast twist of the barrel is really designed for sabots.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Your PA Pellet is a 1:28 twist....so it’s fast. Round balls aren’t going to be good in that twist and you should consider sabots. Also, you’re going to need to get yourself your flints and leather patches as I am sure the gun doesn’t come with them and you’ll need them to get your spark in the pan. As Perry said, you’ll also need 4F powder for your pan and 2F or 3f for your barrel powder. You will also want to get a powder measure to measure your powder load for barrel and maybe a few “quick load” tubes to be ready in the field when hunting.


I bought two 1/2” flints along with the gun.

The gun is a “redi-pak” that comes with all of this which makes getting started a lot easier for a greenhorn.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Those "pellet" guns are designed for pellets, but I wouldn't use them. The flashpoint of pyrodex or 777 is much higher than real black powder and don't provide as consistent or fast ignition.


Would you suggest using the same black powder for both the pan and barrel?


----------



## nicko

Watched a few vids of this gun on YT and priming the barrel with powder before dropping the pellets in appears to give faster and more consistent ignition.


----------



## davydtune

Flintlocks are breeze to clean.......I just use windex 😉 It works like a charm  Heck only takes like 2 or 3 patches to get her squeaky clean. After that I do lube the barrel up with Borebutter and that helps a lot as well


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Would you suggest using the same black powder for both the pan and barrel?


Stay away from teh pellets and do yourself a favor and get real BP. I've been through a bunch of subs and while they will work you just cant get as fast as a lock time with as with real BP. I run 3F out of my flinty...........90 grain with a 250 grain conical over top. I also normally use the 3F in the pan as well. I think it ignites better in the bitter cold than 4F.......I do use 4F as well since I was gifted a bunch of it but it almost seems like the sparks want to skip across the top of the smoother 4F when it's into the single digits.


----------



## davydtune

Well Merry Christmas all! 

Getting ready to take the flinty out with a small group of friends tomorrow, my favorite time to hunt  I did need a new possibilities bag so I got some leather out and went to work. Made the bag, a couple open top pouches for in the bag and even made a nifty strap on speed loader holder for on the stock. I'm ready to go get cold! Lol!


----------



## Billy H

davydtune said:


> Flintlocks are breeze to clean.......I just use windex 😉 It works like a charm  Heck only takes like 2 or 3 patches to get her squeaky clean. After that I do lube the barrel up with Borebutter and that helps a lot as well


Steaming hot water is what I always used. 
Was fun while it lasted, but never got that much enjoyment out of flintlock . Late season hunting in a lot of cold damp snowy/ rainy conditions. The hassel began to outweigh the enjoyment by a lot. I used half decent equipment. Thompson center rifles. Renegade and hawkin. Much rather carry the bow by. Good luck to those going out. 

Keep your powder dry🤪


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas to all you guys! If something ever happens to AT I sure hope we have a backup plan. This annual thread is a winner.

All this blackpowder talk has me thinking about my TC Firestorm. Had one bad experience with hangfire in damp weather and I shelved it. Hmmm

2020 sure has been uncertain...but think back to a young man who found out his fiancé is expecting a child, the lengthy journey to pay taxes with her as they travelled with the donkey, the shame he likely endured, the stress of a birthing experience in a barn...and all that uncertainty was EXACTLY God’s plan. I take comfort that the same God is still overruling today.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Watched a few vids of this gun on YT and priming the barrel with powder before dropping the pellets in appears to give faster and more consistent ignition.


That's what guys are doing, but if you're going to measure out and dump 10 grains of loose powder in, just dump another 70 in and be done with it. IMO, the only advantage of pellets is not having to weigh out powder. The barrel is still going to be just as dirty and you won't notice the difference while cleaning up with hot, soapy water. 

I use 3f in the barrel and 4f in the pan. You could get by with 3 in the pan.


----------



## 138104

Merry Christmas! I hope you all have an opportunity to spend time with family.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope you all have an opportunity to spend time with family.


Merry Christmas! 

Dealing with a power outage here this morning. Nothing new around here.


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody. Got up at 5:30am to get a brisket started. I love smelling like woodsmoke before the sun comes up.

Thanks for all the black powder suggestions. Like any gun, I guess I’ll just need to experiment and see what the gun likes. For cleaning the barrel between shots at the range, what method makes the most sense? I can’t see myself hauling a bucket of hot soapy water to the gun club.


----------



## PAbigbear

I shoot maxi-balls out of my flintlock and don't clean between shots. My inline I swab between each shot because the sabots I use fit pretty snug. My firestorm shoots better with a fouled barrel, but that's something you'll have to experiment with. For cleaning between shots any black powder solvent works or even windex sprayed on a patch.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Merry Christmas everybody. Got up at 5:30am to get a brisket started. I love smelling like woodsmoke before the sun comes up.
> 
> Thanks for all the black powder suggestions. Like any gun, I guess I’ll just need to experiment and see what the gun likes. For cleaning the barrel between shots at the range, what method makes the most sense? I can’t see myself hauling a bucket of hot soapy water to the gun club.


Buy some pre soaked patches, that would be the easiest. I take and cut patches out of rags and put in a small container or even a zip lock with window cleaner.....just enough to make the patches moist. I keep some dry patches on hand as well. I find a dry patch works well for a few shots.


----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas all.

No power here either, 2020 the gift that keeps on giving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Merry Christmas!
No power here either. Got the generator and kerosene heater going. My wife is going to meet up and do family stuff but I have to stay here and keep things going. This might be my favorite Christmas gift ever 😀


----------



## full moon64

Merry Christmas..Everyone....sorry about power...But we have each other..
Nicko,,,once you find a sweet spot in powder in pan...Once you do when you pull trigger there will be no delay...Just a down deer


----------



## jasonk0519

Merry Christmas!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic day with their families and loved ones...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Enjoying the blessings of a happy and healthy family......and the aroma of a brisket smoking. 

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Enjoying the blessings of a happy and healthy family......and the aroma of a brisket smoking.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody.


Your making me hungry Nicko...Its my birthday today I'm buying myself a climber treestand tomorrow..Nicko wish u had a 4c tag..


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Your making me hungry Nicko...Its my birthday today I'm buying myself a climber treestand tomorrow..Nicko wish u had a 4c tag..


Happy b-day Dave.

Which climber are you looking at?


----------



## full moon64

Cougar Claw Den,,,,and getting extra Top the sport version,,,sit bar deal...In working on 5c property right now...I will land something...
GOING USA MADE<<<others arent...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I use 4F, pellets and 295gr powerbelts in my flintlock. Definitely was fun the few times I ever took one out. Took out a young Y tree and a 6pt in my 2 shots with it....

Have power here and the snow is gone except for a few piles left over from the plow. Having a small get together this afternoon for the first time since this whole covid thing got started.

Happy B-Day Moon!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bamsdealer

Im plan on taking the flint out for doe in 2A. Probably just do a little still hunting on SGLs. If anyone wants to get together and coordinate some pushes tomorrow afternoon or Monday shoot me a PM. 

Merry xmas all!


----------



## full moon64

thx you,,,I feel younger


----------



## perryhunter4

Merry and blessed Christmas PA gang!! I hope those who lost power have it back!!
Happy b-day Moon! 

So anybody get any hunting related items? I got two Coopa electric hand warmers, 2 spare batteries for my Pnuma vest (only complaint is batteries go dead quick) a pretty cool Realtree hoody my 10 yr old got me (she was so proud of that)and my wife also got me a bow hunting shirt that reads “ I’d Hit That”.......[emoji108]
Very thankful for what we have.....especially after this year!!


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


>


Turkeys flying down in one clip was really cool the way it was captured. 
Also that one buck at the end in the gang had some nice width....could be a nice one next year!


----------



## nicko

My son gave me Lifestraws. Apparently you can use these things to purify any water to a safe drinkable state, even your own urine. I hope to never be in a situation where I would have to put that to the test.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> My son gave me Lifestraws. Apparently you can use these things to purify any water to a safe drinkable state, even your own urine. I hope to never be in a situation where I would have to put that to the test.


I'd like a product review.


----------



## j.d.m.

Merry Christmas PA guys!! We lucked out with power. But I did get woken up at 2:30 am to the wind just ripping through. Kept an eye on a tree that I need to drop. Was preying it didn’t come down in that wind. Good luck tomorrow, I’ll be out with bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cougar Claw Bubba Super Sport
New WorkSharp Field Sharpener (keep old one at the beach)
New EZKut WOW saw (leave old one at camp)
New gun cleaning kit
Kryptek Gaiters


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Cougar Claw Bubba Super Sport
> New WorkSharp Field Sharpener (keep old one at the beach)
> New EZKut WOW saw (leave old one at camp)
> New gun cleaning kit
> Kryptek Gaiters


Nice Im ordering the Den Prowler full stand ,,and just top section of sport sit down bar section,,,


----------



## Mathias

Hoping to get out with my bow tomorrow.
Really hoping this situation passes in this country. My Wife surprised me with a 10 day trip she booked for ‘21. Flying into Denver and then meandering about a few states sightseeing (and looking for an elk hunting destination ) Probably have to update my camera prior to the trip, I have a mirrorless that’s a few years old now and looking for suggestions on a new one if anyone can offer some insight.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Hoping to get out with my bow tomorrow.
> Really hoping this situation passes in this country. My Wife surprised me with a 10 day trip she booked for ‘21. Flying into Denver and then meandering about a few states sightseeing (and looking for an elk hunting destination ) Probably have to update my camera prior to the trip, I have a mirrorless that’s a few years old now and looking for suggestions on a new one if anyone can offer some insight.


Awsome,,I only went too Montana,,406-559-0098 call my friend here,,next week,,Talk too him..Rob Smallock[he used guide for people } He is owner of ASAT camo,,Just mention Dave Howie your old hunting partner from NJ..Nicest family I ever met...Stayed with him,,,hunted a week Anaconda MT


----------



## 12-Ringer

We did a ton of research comparing 20+ cams and determined that the best bang for our buck was the Nikon D5600 and have been very pleased with the purchase. Does way more than we need, but easy enough for a lay photographer to use. Has its own WiFi so that you can transfer pics right from the camera to your phone or other Bluetooth devices.

There are certainly nicer/more expensive units out there, but my wife and I took a class and one of the key messages were that the lenses are often more important than the camera itself for folks like us. Man was he right...we have one lens that cost 3x that of the camera...but I was able to take these pics from close to 400 yards away...




































A few others from the cam...

































































Glad to chat about it more if you’re interested, just drop me a line


----------



## Mathias

Nice camera Joe but I don’t want a DSLR.


----------



## jlh42581

I use a canon M50 when i do serious work. Its getting harder and harder to beat whats already in your pocket.

Took this photo with an android


----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> Turkeys flying down in one clip was really cool the way it was captured.
> Also that one buck at the end in the gang had some nice width....could be a nice one next year!


Yeah we saw him from stand one night. He appeared to have busted off several tines. But frame wise next year he could be a good buck for our area. With all the pressure most bucks die by 3....


----------



## perryhunter4

Hey Joe....check your Antler Insanity app tonight. I am playing around with my apps tonight looking at plotting a walk for the flinter....and my AntlerInsanity app has my pins back.....


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Nice camera Joe but I don’t want a DSLR.


I’m in the same boat Matt. Not sure where to go. Soo much information out there. The f50 cannon looks like a good option...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

jlh42581 said:


> I use a canon M50 when i do serious work. Its getting harder and harder to beat whats already in your pocket.
> 
> Took this photo with an android
> 
> View attachment 7329810


A lot of truth to that, iPhone pic yesterday:


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> I’m in the same boat Matt. Not sure where to go. Soo much information out there. The f50 cannon looks like a good option...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an Olympus EM5 MkII, May just go with the newer III, but some of the Fuji’s look sweet and kind of retro too.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Hoping to get out with my bow tomorrow.
> Really hoping this situation passes in this country. My Wife surprised me with a 10 day trip she booked for ‘21. Flying into Denver and then meandering about a few states sightseeing (and looking for an elk hunting destination ) Probably have to update my camera prior to the trip, I have a mirrorless that’s a few years old now and looking for suggestions on a new one if anyone can offer some insight.


 You’ll enjoy that trip. I’ve traveled quite a bit in the Rocky Mountain states. Not hunting related, just running around on two wheels. Lots to see, even in the tourist traps. But found the most fun off the beaten path.


----------



## 12-Ringer

perryhunter4 said:


> Hey Joe....check your Antler Insanity app tonight. I am playing around with my apps tonight looking at plotting a walk for the flinter....and my AntlerInsanity app has my pins back.....


Not mine...I do have a tab that reads “previous data”, but nothing is there?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Hoping to get out with my bow tomorrow.
> Really hoping this situation passes in this country. My Wife surprised me with a 10 day trip she booked for ‘21. Flying into Denver and then meandering about a few states sightseeing (and looking for an elk hunting destination ) Probably have to update my camera prior to the trip, I have a mirrorless that’s a few years old now and looking for suggestions on a new one if anyone can offer some insight.


If you meander far enough west do yourself a favor and hit Western Montana...you could hunt as far as you could think out of Victor and will see some of the most magnificent scenery you could imagine. The right time you can deer, elk, and bear hunt.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Not mine...I do have a tab that reads “previous data”, but nothing is there?


Try clicking on your folder icon. The night before I was just playing with it and clicked that and it had one pin come up?....next day I opened it again by accident and all of a sudden all of my pins are back. Just checked and everything is there and a new layout in folder for pins that is pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

21 degrees this morning with 10+mph wind. No deer, done before 10am.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> 21 degrees this morning with 10+mph wind. No deer, done before 10am.


Glad you got out,,I had family obligations...Key walking in cold is not sweating...Its easy too do


----------



## Mathias

Heading out shortly.....
wish it was 20 degrees warmer 🥶


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Heading out shortly.....
> wish it was 20 degrees warmer 🥶


Good luck,,,Those rechargeable hand warmer are tempting


----------



## Billy H

Now that buck season is over I’m back out with bow in hand. Managing to keep warm. 27* out right now. These electric socks are a huge game changer for me. So far This afternoon I’ve heard one muzzleloader blast and one shotgun blast in the distance.


----------



## full moon64

Bill good luck


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Bill good luck


Thanks moon


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin and his crew cleaned up in D-town today....last I heard they had 6 on the ground. Driving for doe management for the farmer who lets them hunt. He wanted more deer killed than what was killed up to this point.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to anybody out there this afternoon.

Moon, I got one of those handwarmers for my wife (not sure why I only got one). She hasn't tried it yet but maybe I'll get it charged up tonight and see how it does when I get the pup out for a run tomorrow morning.

Billy, which brand electric socks? I put the boot blankets on this morning but didn't throw in any heat packets. 3 hours and my toes were done.

FLINTLOCK TALK (skip if you like)

Made another run to Dixons this afternoon to pick up some leather strips for the flintlock flint, a bag of cleaning patches, bore cleaner, and 4F priming powder. Also been watching a bunch of flintlock vids (loading, sighting in, gun cleaning, gun disassembly and reassembly, powder loads). Don't have the gun yet but already feel prepared for when it arrives. 

I don't hear of many guys doing this but do any of you who shoot flintlocks wear safety glasses, even while hunting? I see the pan powder charge that goes off inches from the face of the shooter and since I wear contact lenses where even the smallest speck of debris feels like a pebble in the eye, I'm thinking I should wear a pair, at least for range work.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Cousin and his crew cleaned up in D-town today....last I heard they had 6 on the ground. Driving for doe management for the farmer who lets them hunt. He wanted more deer killed than what was killed up to this point.


I’m hoping to get a half day hunt down there in the next few weeks. Sounds like they had a good day!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Farmer was happy...farm will be closed now except for geese


----------



## 12-Ringer

I personally do not at all enjoy those hunts, but understand why they exist.

Went out to FCSP for some pheasants...wow what a crowd. Made one loop and came home. Should have taken my deer gear and peeled off somewhere...didn’t expect that kind of crowd. I knew they stocked Wed and Thursday, but geeze!! It’s been a while since I was interested in chasing them, maybe I just forgot about the diehards?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Good luck to anybody out there this afternoon.
> 
> Moon, I got one of those handwarmers for my wife (not sure why I only got one). She hasn't tried it yet but maybe I'll get it charged up tonight and see how it does when I get the pup out for a run tomorrow morning.
> 
> Billy, which brand electric socks? I put the boot blankets on this morning but didn't throw in any heat packets. 3 hours and my toes were done.
> 
> FLINTLOCK TALK (skip if you like)
> 
> Made another run to Dixons this afternoon to pick up some leather strips for the flintlock flint, a bag of cleaning patches, bore cleaner, and 4F priming powder. Also been watching a bunch of flintlock vids (loading, sighting in, gun cleaning, gun disassembly and reassembly, powder loads). Don't have the gun yet but already feel prepared for when it arrives.
> 
> I don't hear of many guys doing this but do any of you who shoot flintlocks wear safety glasses, even while hunting? I see the pan powder charge that goes off inches from the face of the shooter and since I wear contact lenses where even the smallest speck of debris feels like a pebble in the eye, I'm thinking I should wear a pair, at least for range work.


Only one,,


----------



## rogersb

Good luck everyone still chasing deer. I watched 13 here around the house for awhile, they are grouped up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We were planning to head upstate on Monday, but that’s not happening now...some people in my family don’t seem believe in coordinating or that there’s a pandemic taking place...

not saying we all need to live under rocks or something but reasonable precautions are certainly prudent...according the Facebook feed my wife shared it seems like my household is the only one in my family who feels that way though as others travel across state lines, gather without masks, much closer than 6-feet, just to open Christmas gifts together...


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> We were planning to head upstate on Monday, but that’s not happening now...some people in my family don’t seem believe in coordinating or that there’s a pandemic taking place...
> 
> not saying we all need to live under rocks or something but reasonable precautions are certainly prudent...according the Facebook feed my wife shared it seems like my household is the only one in my family who feels that way though as others travel across state lines, gather without masks, much closer than 6-feet, just to open Christmas gifts together...


Thats crazy,,,,Joe,,I know I drive truck,my terminal is in North Jersey...I'm the only one wearing a mask..


----------



## Billy H

Nicko I have the 7 volt Gerbing sock liners. Can be found at the warming store




__





Heated Clothing, Heated Jackets, Heated Gloves, Heated Socks, Heated Vests | TheWarmingStore.com


We have the best selection of heated clothing including heated jackets, heated gloves, heated socks, heated shirts & heated vests....




www.thewarmingstore.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Thats crazy,,,,Joe,,I know I drive truck,my terminal is in North Jersey...I'm the only one wearing a mask..


We don’t wear masks in the car or in our home unless we have guests. My in-laws stopped by today for about an hour, everyone wore masks, no problem.

We (my fam of 4) visited my parents on Thursday afternoon, everyone wore a mask, no problems.

It’s not a hard thing to do...

This was the first Christmas in our 27 years together that my wife and I weren’t running from one place to the other. Please understand I realize how fortunate we are as many folks don’t have family/friends to spend time with so it’s not a complaint at all. We really didn’t know what to do with ourselves. Just hung out with Ty and a Camille, tried the latest Red Dead Revolver with Ty...Don’t know how kids these days do it...ended up on the Peleton for a bit followed by some cooking and cleaning....petty low key, but we were together and that’s something to be said these days


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Nicko I have the 7 volt Gerbing sock liners. Can be found at the warming store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heated Clothing, Heated Jackets, Heated Gloves, Heated Socks, Heated Vests | TheWarmingStore.com
> 
> 
> We have the best selection of heated clothing including heated jackets, heated gloves, heated socks, heated shirts & heated vests....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thewarmingstore.com


Bill, how long have you had these? Sounds like you’d endorse them...anything someone should know about them if they’re considering a purchase?


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> We don’t wear masks in the car or in our home unless we have guests. My in-laws stopped by today for about an hour, everyone wore masks, no problem.
> 
> We (my fam of 4) visited my parents on Thursday afternoon, everyone wore a mask, no problems.
> 
> It’s not a hard thing to do...
> 
> This was the first Christmas in our 27 years together that my wife and I weren’t running from one place to the other. Please understand I realize how fortunate we are as many folks don’t have family/friends to spend time with so it’s not a complaint at all. We really didn’t know what to do with ourselves. Just hung out with Ty and a Camille, tried the latest Red Dead Revolver with Ty...Don’t know how kids these days do it...ended up on the Peleton for a bit followed by some cooking and cleaning....petty low key, but we were together and that’s something to be said these days


Only out of my truck ,mask goes on,,,dispatch room ,by people etc..


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I personally do not at all enjoy those hunts, but understand why they exist.
> 
> Went out to FCSP for some pheasants...wow what a crowd. Made one loop and came home. Should have taken my deer gear and peeled off somewhere...didn’t expect that kind of crowd. I knew they stocked Wed and Thursday, but geeze!! It’s been a while since I was interested in chasing them, maybe I just forgot about the diehards?


I don't even bother with deer hunting at French Creek / gamelands once pheasant opens. The deer either take off like they have been stuck with a red hot poker or burrow into the thickest crap possible and won't move until after dark. 

The stocking truck crowds will make you wonder why you even bothered. I was at FC gamelands one day when the stocking truck showed and one guy stood with his gun at port arms next to the truck as the game wardens were getting ready to release the birds, like he was going to shoot a round of trap. The wardens squelched that real fast.


----------



## Mathias

Saw one button buck in range, 10 others not.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> We were planning to head upstate on Monday, but that’s not happening now...some people in my family don’t seem believe in coordinating or that there’s a pandemic taking place...[emoji107][emoji107][emoji35]
> 
> not saying we all need to live under rocks or something but reasonable precautions are certainly prudent...according the Facebook feed my wife shared it seems like my household is the only one in my family who feels that way though as others travel across state lines, gather without masks, much closer than 6-feet, just to open Christmas gifts together...[emoji849][emoji107][emoji35]


We're heading up Gennessee for two days in January (14 and 15). I'd like to leave early on 1/13 to get in a half day in the woods but my buddy can't get out of work until noon.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’d like to hook up this summer with someone who could share some flintlock experience and help me get better with my Firestorm. I’m west of Reading.

This discussion has gotten me intrigued again after shelving the gun for several years.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Bill, how long have you had these? Sounds like you’d endorse them...anything someone should know about them if they’re considering a purchase?


 I’m a bit leery of endorsing any product these days. All I can say is they work well for me. Your results may vary. Have been using them a couple years now. Folks should know they cost as much or more than the boots on their feet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> I’m a bit leery of endorsing any product these days. All I can say is they work well for me. Your results may vary. Have been using them a couple years now. Folks should know they cost as much or more than the boots on their feet.


You get what you pay for right?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I’m a bit leery of endorsing any product these days. All I can say is they work well for me. Your results may vary. Have been using them a couple years now. Folks should know they cost as much or more than the boots on their feet.


You could develop your own logo to stamp on these products.....”Billy H Approved “


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> FLINTLOCK TALK (skip if you like)
> 
> I don't hear of many guys doing this but do any of you who shoot flintlocks wear safety glasses, even while hunting? I see the pan powder charge that goes off inches from the face of the shooter and since I wear contact lenses where even the smallest speck of debris feels like a pebble in the eye, I'm thinking I should wear a pair, at least for range work.


 Ive never used saftey glasses with a flinter and I shoot a right handed flinter lefty. I started shooting my dads at a young age and just got used to it. I now use my grandfather's Flinter which my father just passed down to me.


----------



## KylePA

I thought about going out tonight. I didn’t need a deer that bad to freeze. Sat in that house with the fire going with a nice glass of bourbon. Was much more enjoyable. 

I’ll sneak out a day or two next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Tried to talk myself in goin out yesterday but with pushing 30 some inches of snow coupled with the fact that I do have a freezer full of venison I just couldn't get motivated.


----------



## davydtune

I ended up with a bunch of thermacell warmers for Christmas. My folks got me a pair of the bigger pocket warmers and I also ended up with a pair of the small hand warmers from an exchange. I charged the bigger ones up and well even on the highest setting they are not close to being as warm as the disposable chem ones. However I haven't had them out in the crap with them yet so we will see. I also got one of the bigger Jet Sleds and man is it nice and it will be super handy  Can pull deer out, stands around, ice fishing gear, trapping gear, ect.. Gonna be put through some paces real quick here when I spend a week + at camp snaring yotes 😉


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> You get what you pay for right?


 True a lot of the time.


----------



## perryhunter4

For those that tote the flintlocks.... how many let the load and powder in barrel for a few days or short season? I’ve always shot mine out but powder is getting harder to come by and not cheap. Was thinking bout locking in unheated garage in a cabinet that locks. Don’t want to keep inside due to high temp swings (and for safety).


----------



## J_Burk

I let the load in the barrel unless it was damp out and I feel that moisture could impact the powder


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've left mine in for both a flintlock and an inline, but use pellets and powerbelts. If it was foggy, rainy, snowy or otherwise damp out I might reload the flintlock out of precaution but otherwise just knocked the powder back out of the pan. Don't have that much time afield with the flinty though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A friend out solo with a flintlock saw over 20 deer and had 40yd shot opportunities but couldn't get the gun to fire. Turns out the plug was fouled solid and the spark never got through it. Not sure how you venture out without making sure that's clean but he got that sorted and was back out in the PM...but didn't see another deer.

2 other fellas out with bows saw quite a few doe and a 6pt buck during the morning. One of them was ground hunting when he had a group of doe come by at 30yds...but he got busted at half-draw.

Can't say I had any/much motivation to go out Saturday in the 20 something degree temps with the 15-20mph breeze and a full freezer but I've since found a little motivation. My dads work schedule is going to give him some time during the week to get out and another buddy asked what I was doing this coming Saturday. Dad killed 1 archery deer this year with virtually no luck since and another buddy has had a few chances but hasn't gotten anything yet so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> We did a ton of research comparing 20+ cams and determined that the best bang for our buck was the Nikon D5600 and have been very pleased with the purchase. Does way more than we need, but easy enough for a lay photographer to use. Has its own WiFi so that you can transfer pics right from the camera to your phone or other Bluetooth devices.
> 
> There are certainly nicer/more expensive units out there, but my wife and I took a class and one of the key messages were that the lenses are often more important than the camera itself for folks like us. Man was he right...we have one lens that cost 3x that of the camera...but I was able to take these pics from close to 400 yards away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few others from the cam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to chat about it more if you’re interested, just drop me a line


Those are some great pics!


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> We did a ton of research comparing 20+ cams and determined that the best bang for our buck was the Nikon D5600 and have been very pleased with the purchase. Does way more than we need, but easy enough for a lay photographer to use. Has its own WiFi so that you can transfer pics right from the camera to your phone or other Bluetooth devices.
> 
> There are certainly nicer/more expensive units out there, but my wife and I took a class and one of the key messages were that the lenses are often more important than the camera itself for folks like us. Man was he right...we have one lens that cost 3x that of the camera...but I was able to take these pics from close to 400 yards away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few others from the cam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to chat about it more if you’re interested, just drop me a line


Great pictures. Which lense do you have?

This is my dream lense.


----------



## Aspade17

Ended up taking my flintlock out from lunchtime on yesterday evening and connected on a big doe at about 40 yards. 
She was very slightly quartering to, punched her through both lungs. She ran for the first 10 yards then walked another 20 bedded down and was dead in under 2 minutes. 
She hardly bled so glad she didn’t go far and I could watch her. 

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! I ended up with another Reveal camera, and half a dozen iron will broadheads, as well as an OOAL scout platform.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Tried to talk myself in goin out yesterday but with pushing 30 some inches of snow coupled with the fact that I do have a freezer full of venison I just couldn't get motivated.


Our snow is all gone here but there isn't even a little room in the freezer. I was reminded recently that the Love Run in Philadelphia is a "Go" for 2021 so I need to spend a little less time in hunting boots and a little more time in running shoes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Great pictures. Which lense do you have?
> 
> This is my dream lense.


We have the Tamron version and I highly recommend it ...certainly not $10k and the primary functional difference between the two is the recovery speed...which for what most of us do, isn’t essential. Now if you were on the sidelines of a sporting event and looking for those intense sequences, that’s another story.

I’ve recommended this lens to several and everyone who pulled the trigger has been satisfied.


----------



## Mathias

🤠


----------



## Schleprock1

perryhunter4 said:


> For those that tote the flintlocks.... how many let the load and powder in barrel for a few days or short season? I’ve always shot mine out but powder is getting harder to come by and not cheap. Was thinking bout locking in unheated garage in a cabinet that locks. Don’t want to keep inside due to high temp swings (and for safety).


When you leave the load in, whether over night or for a few days (or all year when you forget about it), use your touch hole pick before priming the pan. I use powder not pellets so opening up a little space in the packed powder gives a place for the spark to get into. And if the powder right at the touch hole did draw a little damp while sitting, you've now exposed drier powder.


----------



## vonfoust

I wear shooting glasses while at the range with the flinter, sometimes while hunting as well.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I don't hear of many guys doing this but do any of you who shoot flintlocks wear safety glasses, even while hunting? I see the pan powder charge that goes off inches from the face of the shooter and since I wear contact lenses where even the smallest speck of debris feels like a pebble in the eye, I'm thinking I should wear a pair, at least for range work.


I wore contacts in 2000 when I was in Iraq, the sand storms sucked! An in-law who served at the same time wore contacts as well but couldn't wear them comfortably again for a quite a few years after getting back.
I've worn them at one point or another for just about everything I've hunted...not just for eye protection though.
Do yourself a favor and get a yellow or even an amber pair of lenses. You'd be surprised how much better you can see on cloudy days or near dark and you can pick up movement significantly better as well.


----------



## davydtune

My nephew got his buck back from the taxi today! That was fast! Under 2 months


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice...


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother shot his on 10/25 and it arrived here from MO on 12/24....Merry Christmas to him...


----------



## davydtune

Nice!


----------



## Mathias

That’s a good one!


----------



## nicko

Your bro got a beauty Joe. Congrats to him.


----------



## full moon64

tell brother congrats..,,NICE


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah..he’s stoked...his best by far. 146” 12-point (11 with a 1” kicker off the left brow)


----------



## perryhunter4

Davy - nice PA buck there! That frontal shot of mount does the buck much more justice. 

Joe - bro killed a nice one! Looks similar to one I shot in MO 3 years back (155”)....they def have more “character” out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good buck your bro shot Joe!



perryhunter4 said:


> Davy - nice PA buck there! That frontal shot of mount does the buck much more justice.
> 
> Joe - bro killed a nice one! Looks similar to one I shot in MO 3 years back (155”)....they def have more “character” out there.


Character often comes with age...hard to pass a 3yr old in PA when it’s the biggest bucks you know of in the area...and yet you know it hasn’t reached its potential.


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> Good buck your bro shot Joe!
> 
> 
> Character often comes with age...hard to pass a 3yr old in PA when it’s the biggest bucks you know of in the area...and yet you know it hasn’t reached its potential.


I don’t think I ever said or insinuated something different. My post wasn’t to start a mature buck in PA debate. It was simply congratulating those well deserved. Yes, most of the time character comes from age, but I have also seen plenty of mature bucks with no drop tines, sticker points, etc.... I have seen many bucks in MO with stickers and a few with drops and Joe’s bros buck looks very similar to one I shot years back. 
I am also not judging anybody on what they shoot. I have said it on here many, many times.... if it makes you happy shoot it... regardless what state you hunt in. We don’t hunt to make others happy or get into a pissing contest whose is bigger, whose is more mature, etc....I could give two ****s (at least I don’t). I spend most of my free time in the woods and don’t do it for anyone else. 
I also think everyone who has become an “age biologist” in this day and age is full of **** too. It’s the new buzz. Everybody and their brother can now tell the exact age of a buck on the hoof with simplicity because they have watched a ton of deer shows, read a few articles and studied some pics.... it’s BS. It’s not that easy. Unless somebody has specific history with a certain deer.... it’s not that easy. I’ve witnessed it go to both end of the spectrum several times. 
What I am getting at is....if it makes you happy than shoot it regardless of age, character, etc....if you want to try and let it go and give it another year....that’s great too! 
Congrats again to both!! They’re both very nice bucks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well said Perry!!!


----------



## dougell

Yesterday afternoon I left work early to get a new fax machine and Jordan calls me to say he just filled his last DMAP tag for the year.He was sneaking along when he caught about 1/2 dozen deer down in a creek bed.It was too thick to shoot so he worked the ridge above them as the walked along.He said it took about 45 minutes for them to get to a spot open enough to shoot.When the biggest one stepped out,he dropped her in her tracks at about 60 yards


----------



## 12-Ringer

He’s growing up...you’ve shared enough pics of him to literally see it...pretty cool!!! 

Congrats to him and kudos to you and your wife!


----------



## dougell

Thanks Joe.He really doesn't need me with him in the woods anymore.He just called to say,bring a 4 wheeler out here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Thanks Joe.He really doesn't need me with him in the woods anymore.He just called to say,bring a 4 wheeler out here.


Haha...doesn’t need you for the fun, only the work...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good stuff Doug, quite a young man and that is a reflection of his parents.

Perry....I must have used the wrong words, I wasn’t implying anything only sharing what I’ve observed in my little exposure. We’ve found over last 21 seasons of pulling jawbones that you can be relatively sure of most deer aged 3 or younger. Estimated age has been the simplest standard for defining “shoot vs pass” for our lease. Agree that we should each be happy with our harvest choices.


----------



## perryhunter4

Doug - that boy puts us all to shame. You should be proud of raising him. Motorcross, wrestling, outdoors all the time (vs being tied to phones/computer).....let alone he’s a killing machine in big woods. That’s awesome!


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> *Doug - that boy puts us all to shame*. You should be proud of raising him. Motorcross, wrestling, outdoors all the time (vs being tied to phones/computer).....let alone he’s a killing machine in big woods. That’s awesome!


This is the truth. Congrats to Jordan.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> Doug - that boy puts us all to shame. You should be proud of raising him. Motorcross, wrestling, outdoors all the time (vs being tied to phones/computer).....let alone he’s a killing machine in big woods. That’s awesome!


Thanks but believe me,the struggle is no different with him than it is any other kid when it comes to those Satanic video games,Fortnight in particular.I dealt with that for a few years and just finally put a stop to it.When we were young,we had no other choice than to go outside and use our imagination to have entertainment.Today it's at their finger tips and it's not easy to pry them away from it.Believe me,I understand the struggle.

This was a different type of year and it bode well for hunting.Covid shut down the only indoor motorcross track in this part of the state and it also shut down wrestling.He came back healed and strong this past year after missing the last two wresting seasons and that time off had a negative impact on him..He also gained 60+ lbs.He started going to optional wrestling practices and even a wrestling club but a young 15 year old sophmore wresting at 160+lbs was gonna test him after missing the last two season.Covid pretty much shut wrestling down this year and I think it may have been his way of bowing out gracefully.His coach wanted him to wrestle at 145 and I refused to let him lose the weight.It really bugged me the last two years going to matches and not seeing him run onto the mat but it was a good experience for him while it lasted.I'd rather him just be a content well-rounded kid than a 4ft tall stunted wrestling star who nobody would care about in 10 years lol.Now we'll just have to see if they're allowed to play baseball this spring.


----------



## nicko

Doug, I think I recall you mentioning how his shoulder kept dislocating as well. Getting out of wrestling may have been best for the longterm health of that shoulder.


----------



## dougell

The socket was stretched but he has all his mobility back now and no pain.We were advised by two othopedics to never let him wrestling or play footaball again because the risk or reinjury was high.I was fine with that but my wife is one of those crazy wrestling moms and she couldn't accept it.I ended up taking him to a sports medicine surgeon in Erie and he said with intense physical therapy,he could probably wrestle.He could also fix it with surgery but that would have killed baseball.I wasn't comfortable with it but he was gonna wrestle last year and then hurt his knee racing MOTOX early last fall.It wasn't all that bad but they had to keep draining it and it took months before it stopped filling up with fluid.That was probably a blessing because he had to sit last season out as well.He's spent the last two years pounding weight in the gym almost every day and he's more into baseball anyway.I knew if he kept wresting something bad was gonna happen.It just wouldn't be worth it but I wanted him to be the one to make that decision.We went to the gym about a month ago and two of his buddies were in there running on treadmills with about 5 layers of sweats on with plastics.I think that made his mind up for good.


----------



## nicko

I didn't know wrestlers still wore those plastic suits. Sounds like a big bacteria trap.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Thanks but believe me,the struggle is no different with him than it is any other kid when it comes to those Satanic video games,Fortnight in particular.I dealt with that for a few years and just finally put a stop to it.When we were young,we had no other choice than to go outside and use our imagination to have entertainment.Today it's at their finger tips and it's not easy to pry them away from it.Believe me,I understand the struggle.
> 
> This was a different type of year and it bode well for hunting.Covid shut down the only indoor motorcross track in this part of the state and it also shut down wrestling.He came back healed and strong this past year after missing the last two wresting seasons and that time off had a negative impact on him..He also gained 60+ lbs.He started going to optional wrestling practices and even a wrestling club but a young 15 year old sophmore wresting at 160+lbs was gonna test him after missing the last two season.Covid pretty much shut wrestling down this year and I think it may have been his way of bowing out gracefully.His coach wanted him to wrestle at 145 and I refused to let him lose the weight.It really bugged me the last two years going to matches and not seeing him run onto the mat but it was a good experience for him while it lasted.I'd rather him just be a content well-rounded kid than a 4ft tall stunted wrestling star who nobody would care about in 10 years lol.Now we'll just have to see if they're allowed to play baseball this spring.


I hear ya Doug. I was that kid. I am only 5’6” now and cut weight all my life from a teenager through freshman yr of college. I gave a lot to wrestling and the sport gave a lot to me (discipline, respect, counting on yourself, etc....). But I woke up my freshman year of college and decided that was it and finished out w. football. I coached for 4 years when I came home and loved it....still miss it and the boys like crazy......but then our “lives” get in the way. 
No shame on him walking away...especially as he is staying active! Best of luck in baseball....not his throwing shoulder is it?


----------



## yetihunter1

I wrestled through high school and college and at 36 years old I have had one knee surgery, need another one on the other leg, have two herniated discs in my neck, a partially torn rotator cuff, cracked ribs and all sorts of small fun aches and pains. I loved it and everything it taught me but between that, football and rugby my body is not a fan. I miss it and will probably let my boys wrestle if they want but will make sure they don't do some of the dumb stuff I did to make weight or get that "edge".


----------



## dougell

Wresting certainly builds character.It makes you mentally and physically tough.I love the sport but I wasn't willing to let him lose weight for my ego and I knew it would be an issue in high school.I put 80k miles on a brand new truck in 4 years hauling him to tournaments all over the state.It was fun and I really got into it but it was also draining.Once he started to wrestle for the school.it was even more fun.He was never gonna be a real big anyway so I was never willing to let him cut weight.Once you get to high school,they have slots that need to be filled today.No way would I let a growing kid cut 20lbs for a coach.When we went to tournaments I always bumped him up a weight class or age class just so he's be forced to wrestle tougher kids.I see kids in high school cutting weight to avoid certain kids.Some of my buddies know what every kid in the district weighs and their exact record.They adjust their kid's weight accordingly.That's my only real complaint about wrestling.The one thing I always did like was the fact that it didn't matter who your Daddy was when you stepped out on that mat.That's not the case with baseball or football.You can't always wrestle with your kid but you'll always be able to hunt and fish with him.


----------



## dougell

Not his throwing arm Perry but he did break that wrist snowboarding last Feb lol.That actually whizzed me off.He was making really big gains in the gym and we were hitting at least once a day til he broke it.Luckily,covid wiped out baseball in the spring and he was about 3/4 of the way healed by the time they started playing at the end of June.It still bothers him a little bit.The knee is 100% and his shoulder bugs him a little if he bench's real heavy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

6 years in, plus another 16 coaching, I sure hope I’ve given back as much as the sport has given to me...I too miss it more than I thought I would. Have been very fortunate to make the trip and o Hershey a few times, never as or with a Champ, but did take a youngster who earned a sliver. Those in this sport in PA k ow exactly what that means....he’s on a full ride to Oklahoma now as he wasn’t going to crack the line-up at PSU.


----------



## dougell

We had a kid win states the year before last and he went to NC because he wouldn't get any matt time at Penn State.I watched that kid wrestle since he was little and can't ever remember seeing him lose.In fact,I don't think I ever saw him win without pinning the kid.It's crazy to think what it takes to wrestle there.


----------



## 138104

I would hate to be on the receiving end of an attacking gsd.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny how many PA wrestlers are ALL-Americans for their respective D1 squads....heck the once proud Iowa squad has 9 starters who are from PA...Cael has done a tremendous job putting PSU on the map, but the by-product of that is many of our homegrown going elsewhere..can’t say I blame them...college isn’t cheap.


----------



## King

I never wrestled growing up. Baseball was my sport. However, my two oldest kids wrestle and my middle son has taken off. He just started his 3rd year of wrestling and took 1st in PJW Area 13 qualifier last year. They ultimately cancelled the State tournament due to COVID which was disappointing for the kids. Heck, we even put a 13'x35' section of mat in our basement with matted walls for practice. (For the record, I repaired the electrical work in the ceiling)


----------



## King

That’s what I look forward to after hunting season now. Wrestling season...


----------



## nicko

Flintlock question......

Davy and PAbigbear, you both mentioned that you use Windex to clean the bore of your barrel. Assuming you are putting Windex on the cleaning patch and swabbing the bore, correct?


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Funny how many PA wrestlers are ALL-Americans for their respective D1 squads....heck the once proud Iowa squad has 9 starters who are from PA...Cael has done a tremendous job putting PSU on the map, but the by-product of that is many of our homegrown going elsewhere..can’t say I blame them...college isn’t cheap.


Cael turned that program around big-time. Never found myself rooting for PSU in wrestling til Cael got there. Go to a few ea year. Would love if I had the Big 10 network over the winter....I would never leave the house....lol!
PA wrestling in general is on a whole other level (outside Iowa) in HS! I remember my third yr coaching we wrestled a Fla and VA team in a holiday tourney, whom had placed in their respective state tourneys and we beat them pretty good and we had about a .650 win club that year. Lots to be said about wrestling in our state. 
It’s awesome to see so many others on here that wrestled and have boys wrestling!!


----------



## perryhunter4

King said:


> That’s what I look forward to after hunting season now. Wrestling season...


That’s awesome King....sounds like the boys keep you going!


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Flintlock question......
> 
> Davy and PAbigbear, you both mentioned that you use Windex to clean the bore of your barrel. Assuming you are putting Windex on the cleaning patch and swabbing the bore, correct?


I really liked using Lehigh Valley lube and cleaner, but apparently they're shut down. From a quick search it appears it may be re-labeled as Shenandoah Valley lube. If you're at Dixon's they'll know. But windex works fine.


----------



## nicko

Thanks. Gun supposed to arrive this week and all other powders and bullets next week. I’ll take the time between shipments to get used to breaking down and reassembling.


----------



## bamsdealer

Killed a nice doe Saturday with a. 50 cal roundball. She was down in 40 yards. Pass through heart shot, and still took a good 3 minutes to completely expire. If I zipped a broadhead through there, she may have gone 80 yards, but would have been dead in under 10 seconds. Im amazed at the lack of tissue damage round balls do, at least in my experience. I get there's some shock, but seems not enough to knock one down. Literally just a hole through meat and organs. My bowshot deer have massive hemorrhaging in comparison.

I currently have a t/c pa hunter, 1 in 66 twist and shoot round balls. Think I'm going to pick up something with a faster twist rate and try modern projectiles to see if they do more damage for next season. I know its a whole different ballgame if I shoot one with a t/c sabot out of my inline behind 100 gr of powder. Anyone have experience shooting maxi balls or sabots out of a flintlock?


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Flintlock question......
> 
> Davy and PAbigbear, you both mentioned that you use Windex to clean the bore of your barrel. Assuming you are putting Windex on the cleaning patch and swabbing the bore, correct?


Mix a solution of windex and vinegar for your patches at the range. As for cleaning at home there’s no substitute for hot water and dawn dishsoap (or Murphy’s and alcohol mixed in).... that’s my 2 sense and you will find the same from ole timers if doing research on them.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Flintlock question......
> 
> Davy and PAbigbear, you both mentioned that you use Windex to clean the bore of your barrel. Assuming you are putting Windex on the cleaning patch and swabbing the bore, correct?


Yes


----------



## dougell

bamsdealer said:


> Killed a nice doe Saturday with a. 50 cal roundball. She was down in 40 yards. Pass through heart shot, and still took a good 3 minutes to completely expire. If I zipped a broadhead through there, she may have gone 80 yards, but would have been dead in under 10 seconds. Im amazed at the lack of tissue damage round balls do, at least in my experience. I get there's some shock, but seems not enough to knock one down. Literally just a hole through meat and organs. My bowshot deer have massive hemorrhaging in comparison.
> 
> I currently have a t/c pa hunter, 1 in 66 twist and shoot round balls. Think I'm going to pick up something with a faster twist rate and try modern projectiles to see if they do more damage for next season. I know its a whole different ballgame if I shoot one with a t/c sabot out of my inline behind 100 gr of powder. Anyone have experience shooting maxi balls or sabots out of a flintlock?


For years I hunted with a TC and round balls.Nothing will live with a hole in it's heart or lungs but finding blood with no snow can be a little challenging at times because they almost always run..Years ago I picked up a RMC with a 1/28" twist.They aren't what Daniel Boone hunted with but they're the nicest production gun for my needs.The best part about them is the fact that they use a high quality L&R LOCK WITH A CASE HARDENED FRIZZEN.It makes a huge difference in reliability and lock time.They stopped making them for several years and then started production again a couple years ago.As soon as they started I picked up one for my son.They're around $800 but you get what you pay for.We shoot 85gr of FFFG and use a 240gr Hordady XTP.That's a cheap,accurate load that produces much better terminal results.


----------



## dougell

Lot's of ways to clean them.Windex works good as does water but the guys who are really into it,have barrels that are pinned to the stock,None of them use water because they can't remove the barrel.Most of the guys I know who are really serious about flintlocks use windex and then follow up with WD-40.Mine have removeable breech plugs.I remove the breech and touch hole every time I clean.I run a wet patch and two dry patches between shots so mine never get real dirty.After I get white patches with winden,I shoot some G96 in the barrel and scrub it good with a brass brush and then push two or three real tight patches through it.


----------



## bamsdealer

I'll have to take a look at those. Thanks for the recommendation. I dont mind spending money for a good product that'll last me a lifetime. 

There's been quite a few times where there's nothing more than hair on the ground and a deer that vanishes in a puff of smoke. Sometimes its hard to even get a direction of travel. To each their own, but if I can use modern technology to up my odds while still maintaining the traditional aspect of using a flint and open sights im all for it.


----------



## dougell

That's the way I look at it bam.It's a slightly more effective and convenient flintlock but you don't loose any of the challenge.If you google RC accusport,the site will come up.They make them neat State College.


----------



## 138104

The guy who killed that teen at Nockamixon turned himself in. Looks like he is getting a slap on the wrist. I would be furious if I was the teen's parents.









Hunter who thought he was firing at animal shot and killed teen at Lake Nockamixon, DA says


In what prosecutors described as a tragic but criminal hunting mishap, a Warminster man was charged with homicide in connection with the October fatal shooting of an 18-year-old man in Nockamixon State Park.




www.mcall.com


----------



## nicko

Wife and I took a trip to the Conowingo dam in MD this morning. I saw more bald eagles today alone then I have seen in my entire life.

Up in a stand in 5C for the afternoon shift. Kicked some up on the way in. Hopefully they hung around.


----------



## 138104

...


----------



## perryhunter4

bamsdealer said:


> I'll have to take a look at those. Thanks for the recommendation. I dont mind spending money for a good product that'll last me a lifetime.
> 
> There's been quite a few times where there's nothing more than hair on the ground and a deer that vanishes in a puff of smoke. Sometimes its hard to even get a direction of travel. To each their own, but if I can use modern technology to up my odds while still maintaining the traditional aspect of using a flint and open sights im all for it.


You’ll like it I promise you that. I have a TC PA Hunter Carbine and the RMC Accusporter.....RMC is so much nicer!! I have the older one without a removable breech plug. I actually called up to RMC yesterday and was inquiring if I could drill out the bore for the removable b. plug....can’t because of the stock but as Doug stated they are in production again but there is a waiting list. I was added yesterday and I am 14 or 15 on the list. She said they were waiting on the Green Mtn barrels for almost a year. They got a supply in so she said they could catch up within a few months tops. 
I think I am going to take a trip after muzzy season a day during the week if anyone wants to take a road trip. Might trade in the old one for a new one (or have two lol). Again, they’re a great gun! I shoot Hornady XTP’s out of mine with 100 grain FFG.

On your PA Hunter....did you ever try conicals vs balls? I’ve had better accuracy with the conicals. I’ve always had issues with “consistency” of patches when shooting round ball (always varying thickness in cuts)....which affected accuracy slightly after 30 or so. Use the pillow-ticking patches. With the short barrel of the carbine it’s a short range gun for sure anyway. 
Congrats on getting it done with the round balls though man....doesn’t get much more traditional than that with the flinter you’re toting. Good job!


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> The guy who killed that teen at Nockamixon turned himself in. Looks like he is getting a slap on the wrist. I would be furious if I was the teen's parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter who thought he was firing at animal shot and killed teen at Lake Nockamixon, DA says
> 
> 
> In what prosecutors described as a tragic but criminal hunting mishap, a Warminster man was charged with homicide in connection with the October fatal shooting of an 18-year-old man in Nockamixon State Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcall.com


Wow....I didn’t hear about this. It’s a shame these incidents happen every year!!! Identify your damn target and if you’re not sure don’t f’ing shoot!!! 
This is a real shame......


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> You’ll like it I promise you that. I have a TC PA Hunter Carbine and the RMC Accusporter.....RMC is so much nicer!! I have the older one without a removable breech plug. I actually called up to RMC yesterday and was inquiring if I could drill out the bore for the removable b. plug....can’t because of the stock but as Doug stated they are in production again but there is a waiting list. I was added yesterday and I am 14 or 15 on the list. She said they were waiting on the Green Mtn barrels for almost a year. They got a supply in so she said they could catch up within a few months tops.
> I think I am going to take a trip after muzzy season a day during the week if anyone wants to take a road trip. Might trade in the old one for a new one (or have two lol). Again, they’re a great gun! I shoot Hornady XTP’s out of mine with 100 grain FFG.
> 
> On your PA Hunter....did you ever try conicals vs balls? I’ve had better accuracy with the conicals. I’ve always had issues with “consistency” of patches when shooting round ball (always varying thickness in cuts)....which affected accuracy slightly after 30 or so. Use the pillow-ticking patches. With the short barrel of the carbine it’s a short range gun for sure anyway.
> Congrats on getting it done with the round balls though man....doesn’t get much more traditional than that with the flinter you’re toting. Good job!


They show the RMC in stock on their website. That's odd...


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Wife and I took a trip to the Conowingo dam in MD this morning. I saw more bald eagles today alone then I have seen in my entire life.
> 
> Up in a stand in 5C for the afternoon shift. Kicked some up on the way in. Hopefully they hung around.
> 
> View attachment 7332378


I tell anyone who has never seen a bald eagle that Conowingo is the place to go. I usually try to get down there in the spring when the shad are running. It’s pretty cool watching the eagles swoop down right in front of you to catch fish. They are much better at catching them than I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I went through RMC when I was in machine shop in high school as they were made ten miles from school. Shop wasnt really that big but they were laying it out even then.


----------



## jasonk0519

Do you guys think foxes get to your dead deer more this time of year? I backed out on a doe this week and found the hind quarters tore up pretty bad after a few hours. A buddys kid had a buck that they got to this week too. I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if they are hungrier and more active in the cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

bamsdealer said:


> Killed a nice doe Saturday with a. 50 cal roundball. She was down in 40 yards. Pass through heart shot, and still took a good 3 minutes to completely expire. If I zipped a broadhead through there, she may have gone 80 yards, but would have been dead in under 10 seconds. Im amazed at the lack of tissue damage round balls do, at least in my experience. I get there's some shock, but seems not enough to knock one down. Literally just a hole through meat and organs. My bowshot deer have massive hemorrhaging in comparison.
> 
> I currently have a t/c pa hunter, 1 in 66 twist and shoot round balls. Think I'm going to pick up something with a faster twist rate and try modern projectiles to see if they do more damage for next season. I know its a whole different ballgame if I shoot one with a t/c sabot out of my inline behind 100 gr of powder. Anyone have experience shooting maxi balls or sabots out of a flintlock?


This review on the Tradtions PA Pellet Flintlock includes some ballistic info based on different powder loads. When loaded to the maximum recommended 150 grains of powder, a Hornaday sabot has some pretty good ballistics. 



https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/the-pa-pellet-flintlock-from-traditions-performance-firearms/


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> This review on the Tradtions PA Pellet Flintlock includes some ballistic info based on different powder loads. When loaded to the maximum recommended 150 grains of powder, a Hornaday sabot has some pretty good ballistics.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/the-pa-pellet-flintlock-from-traditions-performance-firearms/


I shot 150 grains out of my inline once. I will never do it again. The recoil was ridiculous.


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> Do you guys think foxes get to your dead deer more this time of year? I backed out on a doe this week and found the hind quarters tore up pretty bad after a few hours. A buddys kid had a buck that they got to this week too. I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if they are hungrier and more active in the cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are real thick on the property I hunt in 5C Berks but I have luckily never had to leave a deer overnight. 

Mr. October who posts here is very close to the Berks property I hunt and he has said if he leaves a deer overnight, the foxes will tear into it.


----------



## PA_ENGR

nicko said:


> This review on the Tradtions PA Pellet Flintlock includes some ballistic info based on different powder loads. When loaded to the maximum recommended 150 grains of powder, a Hornaday sabot has some pretty good ballistics.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/the-pa-pellet-flintlock-from-traditions-performance-firearms/


 Never shoot maximum load. Your looking at 90-110 grains for good accuracy with synthetic BP (777, pyrodex, BH209) and even less with real BP (goex, Swiss,etc). real BP is usually 75-95 grains as measured.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I shot 150 grains out of my inline once. I will never do it again. The recoil was ridiculous.


Yeah, I don't think I'll feel the need to max out the load. I've read plenty of reviews with good results using 100 grains. 

Can't wait for everything to arrive and get to shooting.


----------



## bamsdealer

Thanks Perry. I've only ever shot roundball. It's a 1/66 twist. Always heard a faster twist rate was better for conicals and maxi so I never tried them. Mine has a longer barrel, I'd say around 30" and have always been satisfied with the accuracy. I can keep them on a paper plate at 80 yards, so that's good enough for me. Mine likes 90gr FF.

My buddy showed up with a Traditions PA Featherweight. 1:28 twist. And boy was it light. Literally felt like it was half the weight of my T/C. Watched him pull up and drop a doe at 125 off hand with a Hornady sabot. Said he hasn't lost one since swtiching from balls a few years ago so that pretty much sold me. He had it loaded with 80 gr black powder.


----------



## bamsdealer

Fox are thick everywhere I hunt in 5D. I've had what I thought were fox get to a couple I left lay over the years. Because of that, I haven't left one overnight since. Then I got a trail cam pictures of yotes last winter. If it was a big buck and I wasn't sure about the shot, I would. I stopped shying away from the shoulder, especially on doe.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jasonk0519 said:


> Do you guys think foxes get to your dead deer more this time of year? I backed out on a doe this week and found the hind quarters tore up pretty bad after a few hours. A buddys kid had a buck that they got to this week too. I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if they are hungrier and more active in the cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm seeing daily fox and coyote activity multiple cams right now, seem to be out and about alot

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mating season for fox, maybe ’yotes too?


----------



## Red Eye 81

80 grains of FFg GOEX out of my RMC. I also shoot the Hornady XTP sabots.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> The guy who killed that teen at Nockamixon turned himself in. Looks like he is getting a slap on the wrist. I would be furious if I was the teen's parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter who thought he was firing at animal shot and killed teen at Lake Nockamixon, DA says
> 
> 
> In what prosecutors described as a tragic but criminal hunting mishap, a Warminster man was charged with homicide in connection with the October fatal shooting of an 18-year-old man in Nockamixon State Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcall.com


It sounded like the victim's family agreed to the plea deal. I know the victim's family are all hunters. They were on the Facebook PA Hunting page.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> Do you guys think foxes get to your dead deer more this time of year? I backed out on a doe this week and found the hind quarters tore up pretty bad after a few hours. A buddys kid had a buck that they got to this week too. I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if they are hungrier and more active in the cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where I hunt in 5D I don't even hunt the evening anymore. It is impossible to leave a questionable hit overnight. It just feeds the multitude of foxes. Been that way for years. I've seen as many as 6 at one time in there. The owner's wife doesn't want us to shoot them.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> It sounded like the victim's family agreed to the plea deal. I know the victim's family are all hunters. They were on the Facebook PA Hunting page.


 This is very close to home for me. Fish Nockamixon lake a lot. One of my buddies daughter was good friends with the victim. I can honestly say if the nock (as us locals call it) was the only place I could hunt I would not go in any firearms season. Lots of whack jobs up from the city hunt there. Evansburg park is a close second. As far as the shooter it sounds like the charge will be involuntary manslaughter, even though he ran and tried to cover it up giving away his gun and ammo. He was using a .17 cal rifle. As far as I am concerned any rifle including muzzleloader should be ilegal in the southeast special regs. area. Firearms should be shotgun only with no single projectiles. If I was this guys parents i would push hard for that.. Way to many people around anymore.. I am glad they have him though.


----------



## davydtune

PA_ENGR said:


> Never shoot maximum load. Your looking at 90-110 grains for good accuracy with synthetic BP (777, pyrodex, BH209) and even less with real BP (goex, Swiss,etc). real BP is usually 75-95 grains as measured.


This here  My inline and my flinty really like 90 grains, super accurate and still hits plenty hard. I run 777 in the inline and 3F Goex out of the flinty. My sidelock I run musket caps and 80 grains of either 777 or 2F........just what it likes the best and is crazy accurate.

As far as bullets I run a saboted 44 cal 300 grain Hornady XTPs or Swift A Frames out of my inline and 250 grain Lee R.E.A.L.s I mold out of the flint and the side lock. Those Lee reals make a damn mess though, they flatten right out and make a big exit hole.


----------



## davydtune

I'm hoping the yotes are moving good the next week or two  Headed mid next week and are staying for a week maybe more to trap. There's just so many of them  Told dad to bring the AR and I'll grab the 10 ga and we'll get some hunting in for them as well.


----------



## jasonk0519

Mr. October said:


> Where I hunt in 5D I don't even hunt the evening anymore. It is impossible to leave a questionable hit overnight. It just feeds the multitude of foxes. Been that way for years. I've seen as many as 6 at one time in there. The owner's wife doesn't want us to shoot them.


That’s pretty bad that you have to stop hunting the evening. The sad part about my deer the other night was it actually was a good hit and the deer died quick. I felt like I made a good shot but my lighted nock didn’t light up so I didn’t se it hit the deer. The arrow was covered in gut, that made me back out. The deer was either quartering more than I thought or deflected on impact, it did make a loud crack when it hit the deer. The deer wasn’t totally ruined, it probably would have been overnight though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> I shot 150 grains out of my inline once. I will never do it again. The recoil was ridiculous.


I did that for a year when I lived in OH. I was convinced I was going to make a 200 yd gun out of that thing and use it instead of a shotgun. The only thing I succeeded in was beating myself up.

Currently have been shooting a Lyman Great Plains with a 1:32 twist and TC Maxi Hunter 350's out of it with 90g of Goex FF. Have been pretty pleased with results. 
Have a PA Pellet Gun as well, not sure of the twist on that but I used to shoot the 44cal sabots like Red Eye has shown since I was shooting those in my inline at the time as well. Have found that the TC Maxi Hunters shoot well enough out of it as well. No keyholes out to 100 yds (and I can't shoot at a deer at 100 yds with it anyway) so that's where I'm at for the time being.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> That’s pretty bad that you have to stop hunting the evening. The sad part about my deer the other night was it actually was a good hit and the deer died quick. I felt like I made a good shot but my lighted nock didn’t light up so I didn’t se it hit the deer. The arrow was covered in gut, that made me back out. The deer was either quartering more than I thought or deflected on impact, it did make a loud crack when it hit the deer. The deer wasn’t totally ruined, it probably would have been overnight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well . . that's one of the reasons but a big one. It is a suburban area and the deer don't move until late. Like very last light. I don't stay out there and shoot at shadows anymore. Nothing good really comes from that. Plus my workday usually starts very early and my hunting spot is an hour from home so until DST ends, I don't get home from hunting until sometime between 8-9pm. Considering I'm usually in bed by then . . . it makes for too late of an evening. I really enjoy hunting the mornings much more anyway. And I can't really remember a year I haven't filled my tags with deer I'm happy with. The foxes are a menace though. Guaranteed you aren't getting any meat if you shoot a deer in the evening and can't recover it until morning. May as well not have shot.


----------



## perryhunter4

PA Brethren. I have two items I don’t use or need and offering here first as I don’t want to ship given the size of package and delays right now.

1 - brand new JX3 Hybrid. Used twice to climb in yard trying it out and don’t see it for me. $350 face to face. These things come with rave reviews and a long, long waiting list. 

2 - new, never used Leupold SX-1 Ventana 20-60x80 mm. Comes in locking, padded hard case with everything including tripod. These are almost $600 from Leupold. Will do $385. Never been used other than setting up when I first got it to look out big window from house. 

PM me if interested and I can text pics of either one. 
Thx.


----------



## nicko

Anybody get out today for one more hunt in 2020? Tomorrow is looking like a washout.


----------



## Mathias

Contemplated it, but have dinner plans this evening with friends.
Tomorrow morning looks good, I’ll be out.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Contemplated it, but have dinner plans this evening with friends.
> Tomorrow morning looks good, I’ll be out.


Correction.....just checked the weather and rain not supposed to roll in until 1pm. I'll see how I feel about a 5am wakeup tomorrow.

To all my fellow PA hunters and AT members, have a safe and happy New Year. Let's put this chit year behind us and look forward to brighter 2021 days, a greener spring and summer, a more golden fall, and a holiday season we can get back to enjoying with families and friends.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Correction.....just checked the weather and rain not supposed to roll in until 1pm. I'll see how I feel about a 5am wakeup tomorrow.
> 
> To all my fellow PA hunters and AT members, have a safe and happy New Year. Let's put this chit year behind us and look forward to brighter 2021 days, a greener spring and summer, a more golden fall, and a holiday season we can get back to enjoying with families and friends.


Nicko...get too sleep early.....Happy New Years everyone...BE SAFE


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rickskaw

Happy New Years PA hunters!! Be careful and good luck if going out this morning before the storm


----------



## perryhunter4

Happy New Year PA brothers!!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Mathias

Best over the calf wool socks? I like Darn Tough, but open to suggestions.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Darn tough are my favorite. Happy new year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Anybody ever see tags like this on a tree stand and know what it’s for?


----------



## Mathias

*PGC Equipment Identification Number*
Equipment Identification Numbers can be used on trap tags, hunting blinds or tree stands.
Anytime a trap, regardless of description, is used to capture wildlife, that trap must be marked with a durable identification tag attached to the trap or trap chain. The tag must have either the trapper's name and legal home address written in English or they could use the PGC Equipment Identification number on the tag. If a trapper was previously issued a trapper ID number from a regional office, that number can still be used.
Portable hunting blinds or stands may be placed overnight on State Game Lands beginning two weeks prior to the opening of the first deer season within each Wildlife Management Unit and must be removed no later than two weeks after the close of the last deer season within each Wildlife Management Unit.
Overnight placement of portable hunting blinds is also permitted during the spring turkey season within each Wildlife Management Unit.
All portable hunting blinds or stands placed overnight on any State Game Land or any Pennsylvania Game Commission Public Access program property during this time must be conspicuously marked with a durable identification tag that legibly sets forth the owner's first name, last name and legal home address in English. A tag bearing a number issued by the Pennsylvania Game Commission can be used in place of a tag bearing the name and address of the stand's owner. This may include a valid PGC Customer Identification Number (CID) issued with their hunting license or a PGC Equipment Identification number on these tags instead of their name and address. Tags attached to these stands or blinds shall be readily visible. 
It is unlawful to construct, place, maintain, occupy, use, leave or abandon any structures or other tangible property on State Game Lands except under the conditions set forth above. 
To obtain a PGC Equipment Identification number, submit the equipment application on the Get ID tab. The number issued by this application is permanent and can be used to tag a blind, trap or tree stand for the lifetime of the hunter.
If you misplace your Equipment number you may return to this page and inquire upon your number on the Find ID tab.


----------



## Mr. October

It seems we have some pretty tech-savvy trail cam users/builders here. So . . I only have a handful of cheap Campark trailcams from Amazon. Overall I'm pretty happy with them though one of them stopped working at night. It takes pictures but they are almost all dark. I sometimes see an eye glowing or if a deer is on top of the camera I see an outline. I don't have a high expectation and for the money I'll just replace it if I can't fix it. It seems like the timing is off or something with the infrared. It works fine in the day time. The other ones just like it have been fine. I've tried replacing the batteries and I've tried forcing the infrared and light filter to recalibrate by making it take pictures in dark and light in rapid succession. The red leds light up when it takes a picture and it looks the same as the other cameras but I get mostly black pics. Any ideas?


----------



## nicko

All is quiet
On New Years day


----------



## LetThemGrow

My favorite footage of year is over the rut....


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> All is quiet
> On New Years day
> 
> View attachment 7333342
> View attachment 7333343


And then the cold rain started.


----------



## nicko

Great compilation LTG. I could watch stuff like this for hours. Some really nice bucks. Do you if many made it through gun season?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Great compilation LTG. I could watch stuff like this for hours. Some really nice bucks. Do you if many made it through gun season?


The nice 8 got shot by a neighbor. The Limpy 8 was still here second week of rifle so that’s a plus. It’s rare for bucks to live past 3 here.


----------



## Mathias

Rainy sit. No deer, one fox.
3 hen turkeys have been hanging out recently, good to see. They roosted short distance away from stand.


----------



## nicko




----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> View attachment 7333693


That’s very cool! Would be great if they still did these. Some county numbers in that map really surprise me.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> View attachment 7333693


Was mt first year hunting. I was one of the 607 successful antlered shooters in carbon County that year.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Rainy sit. No deer, one fox.
> 3 hen turkeys have been hanging out recently, good to see. They roosted short distance away from stand.
> View attachment 7333581


I plan to sit this afternoon bow in hand. At the bigger farm I hunt.. Cams showing at least one good buck still hanging around, a few smaller bucks and a basket six that has walked in front of me numerous times this year including last week. The bigger buck is 100% nocturnal. The little guy is on a couple cams all over the place morning noon and night. Not seeing as many doe as I'd like to see. I'll be on the fence if I get a mature one in range. 

The neighboring farm cut corn right before Christmas and has a huge homemade multiman elevated shooters box right over the one field. It sounded like a war over there at dusk the one night. I know its legal but it bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## nicko

Was out from sunup to 11:30 this morning and saw nothing. My buddy brought his son and had him play bird dog. No weapon in hand and he sees 7.

The flintlock arrived in the mail today. This thing is so light if feels like an air rifle. The black plastic/composite stock feels super cheap but I guess that is what helps make this gun “light”. I was supposed to receive a 2 pack of flints with what I ordered but those were not in the box. Called the store and they are going to send them but I got antsy after receiving the gun and made a trip this afternoon to Dixons and bought 3 flints and 1 lb of 3F. There are 15 sabots included with the gun package so tonight will be reading the manual, watching vids, and breaking the gun down for a cleaning to remove any oils. Then off to the range tomorrow.....if it’s not raining too hard. Luckily the shooting benches have a roof overhead.


----------



## 138104

Beautiful sunset tonight


----------



## Mathias

Perry, it was a great sunset! And a beautiful afternoon, my kind of temps.
Saw 12+ deer, none close enough.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Just didn’t feel like going out tonight after a funeral today...but yes the sunset was awesome here as well! Good to see some of you guys still out there! Good luck!!


----------



## nicko

Took the new flintlock apart today, cleaned the bore, cleaned any manufacturing residue off the frizzen and pan, and installed the flint. Weather forecast tomorrow sucks but may allow me to have the range to myself. Only have 15 sabots right now until my order from midway arrives but I have enough to get some familiarity with the gun and see how the zero is from the manufacturer.


----------



## davydtune

A small group of us were out yesterday with the flintys. We saw close to 50 deer, 3 very nice bucks and a couple younger bucks. We had 3 flints and 1 crossbow. 5 flintlock shots, one crossbow shot.........only one dead (or even hit) deer and that was from the guy with the crossbow, lol! I had several chances but I just could never get a clean shot. What a hoot though!


----------



## davydtune

Also bumped a flock of well over 100 turkeys which was an awesome sight to see, haven't seen a flock that big up here in about 10 years.


----------



## ForestPhantom

I saw 4 doe yesterday afternoon. Very peaceful in the woods. Tried a new spot but was kind of scouting on my way in as well. I was kind of hoping for some worse weather for the late season but looking like it’s gonna be pretty warm. Enjoy folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Put two does in the freezer with the flintlock this past week. As far as the sabot/roundball, I've always shot round balls and would find it hard to pay for any sabots when I have about 500 lbs of lead and the tools to make round balls. 50 cal. 70 grains 3f goex.


----------



## Billy H

Sat yesterday afternoon, was a nice afternoon out.. saw five deer, two small bucks, one mature doe, two fawns. No shooting.


----------



## Mathias

A quick 1/2” of snow here despite the rain forecast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Early morning party at the Reveal 









Nothing too special, just a couple of doe were digging for some acorns...


----------



## Mathias

Are the cams local?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, this one is...


----------



## Mathias

Are there multiple versions of the Reveal, updated versions, or just one?


----------



## nicko

Now that's the way to check trail cams.......from home.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, will be buying one shortly. Perfect for my favorite property over in Bucks.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> A quick 1/2” of snow here despite the rain forecast.


 I'll take it. Picked up pork shoulder cheap (surplus new years I guess) and have the stick burner going. Way better dealing with it in the snow than rain


----------



## 12-Ringer

Right now there is only a single version...it runs $99 and there are three monthly plan options to choose from $5-250; $8-500; $13-unlimited.

If you get multiple cams, they all have to be on the same plan BUT they share the transmissions...for example, my 5 are all on the 500 plan, but I actually get 2500 transmissions from the entire pool...one could take 10, another 1000, a third zero, etc...with any combo that gets to 2500. There is a $.50 break on the every cam after the first, so in my case it’s $8 for the first cam and $7.50 for each of the other 4.

The app is free and you can check the status, change the settings, from the app; including suspending the service. 

The word is they will be releasing two newer models in May, but those models won’t carry the $99 price tag...as it stands now they are looking at three options $100, $150, and $200. Each model will have slightly different available features (IR/black flash, improved cam, ability to transmit video, etc...). Hasn’t really been much shared about costs of the plans, but I’d suspect they will increase, especially if video transmission will be a possibility.


As I recently learned this, my position changed and I secured a few more of then gen1 cams as they have been flawless for our group. Like I said before, I believe we’re up to 11 or 12 now and haven’t had an issue with one of them. Members of our group are running them in KS, PA, DE and NJ. We could have been and should have been smarter and put most on a single shared plan so everyone gets the updates at the same time, but we can work toward that as all of the plan options are month-to-month and there is currently no fee for deactivating or reactivating a unit.


----------



## Mathias

Where are you finding them for $99?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Where are you finding them for $99?


No one has them in-stock anymore. If you have a TSC nearby, check there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll let you know as soon as I get a tip...right now the best I have found them is $120, even those are out of stock. Scheels, BassPro, and Cabelas all had them at $99...TSC had them at $89.99 last week, but it reminded me of the Cabbage Patch Kid craze of the 80’s. They wouldn’t sell online or hold one if you called (unless you know the manager )

I sincerely believe (just my thoughts/opinion) there will be a major run on these gen1 cams and here’s why...

The guys behind this are awesome, some very bright minds so maybe I’ll be wrong and they’ll figure out something that no one else has or unlike most business people don’t care to make an extra buck or two......as things often go these days....the masses want a Aston Martin Vantage but want to pay for a Nissan Sentra....THIS gen1 cam is about the closest I think you can get to that....no it doesn’t have GPS mapping, video transmission, app control, etc...features some of the other manufactures offer, but by all reports seems to clearly outperform every other cam on the market with a price point under $300 (and some
In the $400-$500 range)

As the team moves to add some of the new features consumers are asking about, the operational costs will likely increase, I’d suspect that’s going to be a given...if upgrades to the standard model include things like gps mapping and video transmissions, the plans too will likely have to increase to allow for that type of data transmissions, which means the memory card requirements too will likely have to increase to handle the load.

Right now the most reliable cards (32GB, class10, U3) are running $12-$15 a piece, maybe a little less of you buy them in bulk like I did....the gen1 cams, without modification, cannot be secured in the locked position to the tree, so they offer a Reveal lock box at $29.99 on their site (I have one for each of my cams). Unlocked someone can stroll by and remove the SD card and without the SD card the camera will not operate.

So the gen1 cams, even if you can get one at $99 and run the $5 plan, it will minimally cost you $117 to get it on a tree and working the first time...if you have even the slightest security concern, add another $30 for the box; so $147. (I did build my own custom box for the Potter cams to help with the bear and it was quite a chore. Although I should report I don’t necessarily own the proper tools to be cutting steel circuit boxes. With the right tools it might be easier/faster, but this box cost me $19 and 2 hours to build. Start to tree ... a weekend as to allow for the JB Weld and paint to set...)

If you factor those known costs into cams starting at $150 or $200 you can see how your getting further away from the Sentra, but still miles from the Vantage. Add to it the unknown costs of possible plan increases, memory card requirements, etc... you may be further away from where you wanted to be....

Just my .02, might be worth more to some, less to others.


----------



## 13third

Joe do you not like or not have any experience with the Cuddeback cuddelink system. I put 5 of them into place at the campground for security purposes basically, however as season wound do two were deployed for deer surveillance. I chose cuddeback because of the ability to piggyback 16 cameras to one cell plan. I have the 20 per month plan which gets me 2500 photos. I just ordered 2 solar panels to see how they went. The main camera took/transmitted over 6700 photos in 4 months on the first set of batteries which I thought was good but I wanna see how the solar panels do. I know they are more expensive than most other cell cameras but only paying for one cell plan monthly was a huge factor in my decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have not personally used the Cuddelink system, but when I looked into it and read the reviews, I didn't see the value and versatility that I was looking for...if I am not mistaken the least expensive camera is $200 and the least expensive plan was $15 per month for 750 images. With the Reveal I could get two cams and 1000 images for just $.50 more. 

In addition, unless I am mistaken, if I were to add a second camera in the Cuddelink system, I don't get 750 MORE pics that both cams could share (like you would with the Reveal), instead they share the original 750. Let me know if this is incorrect.

To be completely clear about a few things, I never thought I'd get into this type of camera use. In my humble opinion, the Reveal presented a "no-brainer" opportunity to give one a try. I've said it before, if it didn't work out in the way I liked, I had a $99 trail cam...I have since realized that the cam itself really has outperformed several others 2x it's price point and the transmission feature is almost like a bonus. I am currently running one as a regular trail camera (no cell plan) and have been impressed with everything about it.

The one feature that would really have made it impressive to me and would NOT have created any additional production cost would be a lockable case. Admittedly the research and development team, didn't think of it, at the time; they were more focused on the tech stuff.

Have you had any issues with your system?
What happens if the card in your main cam gets filled, does service stop or do they offer a looping feature?


----------



## TauntoHawk

The power of food this time of year is remarkable. My father has 3 acres of property but is not "in the woods" about 1 acre is yard and 2 is cleared understory trees. 2 sides of his property is cattle pasture with 5 strand electric the other two sides are houses as he's at the end of a cul-de-sac. It's several hundred yards to any "woods" and most of that is small patches of honey suckle behind houses. We plant small 40x40 test plots when trying new food plot seed because we can see how it grows and it acts as a control because there's no browse pressure. One of the 3 test plots this year was a whitetail institute brasssica blend. 2 nice bucks in October discovered the plot in the middle of the night separately and swung through a few times around midnight through oct/nov. During gun season 1 these bucks started to show about every other day around 9pm where he'd come through back yards from his hidy hole and hungrily eat the brassica leaves. Since the snow both bucks have been like clock work showing almost every single night progressively coming earlier and earlier. Yesterday was the first either one has shown in daylight when 1 of them accompanied by a spike was there at 5pm, he must have marched through 3 backyards and cow pasture to get there.


I wish I could keep food this long on our hunting properties but short of fencing it until earlier December there's no way to keep them from eating everything long before winter.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice buck!


----------



## 138104

Hey Nick, I think you need to buy some of these for your flintlock...lol!


----------



## jlh42581

This weather here is relentless. Freezing rain, heavy snow. I barely got out of my house during my time off. Ive got stuff I wanna do for next year and heck, maybe id hunt a day if it would cooperate. You cant even walk here, ICE.


----------



## Mathias

Where are you located jlh?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Hey Nick, I think you need to buy some of these for your flintlock...lol!


Ha ha.....gun condoms.

Got to shoot the flinty this morning. At 25 yards, it was hitting way high and to the right, not even hitting paper. I adjusted the rear sight as far as it would go to bring the shot down. Still a bit high so I’m going to need to hold lower or rotate the rear of gun up slightly and keep the front bead lower. Had a number of misfires from the flint getting dirty and no spark or the flint needing to be adjusted. Last few shots consistently went off so I think I got that part down.

Need to experiment with powder load. Not sure I need 100 grains of 3F per load.....started to try 90 grains but.....ran out of powder. It was just as well......after 9 shots, the gun was getting pretty difficult to load. I was swabbing the bore with Windex every 2 shots snd then every shot but the sabots were hard to seat at the end.

But, it was fun. Still have to work on not flinching at that initial pan flash.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> It seems we have some pretty tech-savvy trail cam users/builders here. So . . I only have a handful of cheap Campark trailcams from Amazon. Overall I'm pretty happy with them though one of them stopped working at night. It takes pictures but they are almost all dark. I sometimes see an eye glowing or if a deer is on top of the camera I see an outline. I don't have a high expectation and for the money I'll just replace it if I can't fix it. It seems like the timing is off or something with the infrared. It works fine in the day time. The other ones just like it have been fine. I've tried replacing the batteries and I've tried forcing the infrared and light filter to recalibrate by making it take pictures in dark and light in rapid succession. The red leds light up when it takes a picture and it looks the same as the other cameras but I get mostly black pics. Any ideas?


Just a followup on this. I reached out to Campark support without really much of an expectation given the cameras I chose are cheap Amazon cameras. I was surprised to get a response from a person with followup questions and some things to try. After trying what they asked with no luck, they are sending me a new camera. Remember, this is a $40.00 camera with a 30 day warranty. I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I plan to sit this afternoon bow in hand. At the bigger farm I hunt.. Cams showing at least one good buck still hanging around, a few smaller bucks and a basket six that has walked in front of me numerous times this year including last week. The bigger buck is 100% nocturnal. The little guy is on a couple cams all over the place morning noon and night. Not seeing as many doe as I'd like to see. I'll be on the fence if I get a mature one in range.
> 
> The neighboring farm cut corn right before Christmas and has a huge homemade multiman elevated shooters box right over the one field. It sounded like a war over there at dusk the one night. I know its legal but it bothers the hell out of me.


Honestly I could never hunt out of one of those. I know it's legal and I'm not passing judgement on anyone who chooses to hunt from them but I feel like as a hunter, I should be out in the elements with my quarry.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Beautiful sunset tonight


That's a great picture!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I feel like as a hunter, I should be out in the elements with my quarry.


What about trail cams? Just curious how far you limit your exposure?


----------



## Mathias

A buddy is up in Sullivan hunting for a few days. 10” snow yesterday and no power, c’mon April!


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Where are you located jlh?


North Centre, Clearfield county is 5 miles down the road.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> What about trail cams? Just curious how far you limit your exposure?


I haven't decided yet. This year was the first year I started using them. I can't say they gave me any sort of advantage or disadvantage. I actually had more fun with them seeing the variety of wildlife. The three cheapies I got aren't cellular. I had 3 of them setup next to the 3 spots I hunt all the time anyway. Again . . people can do whatever they want. As long as it's legal it's not for me to judge. I just wouldn't feel like I'm hunting sitting in a little house with a roof and vinyl windows.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Just a followup on this. I reached out to Campark support without really much of an expectation given the cameras I chose are cheap Amazon cameras. I was surprised to get a response from a person with followup questions and some things to try. After trying what they asked with no luck, they are sending me a new camera. Remember, this is a $40.00 camera with a 30 day warranty. I'm pretty pleased with that.


That is good to hear. I offered to repair one for a member and it was going to cost me $34 to get a replacement IR array, he too contacted the company and they simply sent him a new camera. Unfortunately, the new camera only lasted 4-weeks and it started doing the same thing...no night or very weak night pics. He sent me the original "bad" unit and I tinkered for a while, but couldn't get the new IR array to fire up. He has since dedicated it to a daytime only camera on his pond, capturing waterfowl.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Honestly I could never hunt out of one of those. I know it's legal and I'm not passing judgement on anyone who chooses to hunt from them but I feel like as a hunter, I should be out in the elements with my quarry.


My brother just bought 2 Maverick 6-shooters, with plans to put them on elevated platforms. Not sure where, our property really is NOT conducive to these type of stands. I have been vocal in my opposition to these, but what it is, is what it is...I don't have to use it. My guess is though they'll put it in one of the areas that I've identified as a "key area". I sure hope they don't plan on putting it near any of the neighbor's field edges...no better way to piss off a guy who has been a tremendous neighbor for 30 years, than to set a tower blind on his field edge. Neither one of my brothers have much sense about them when it comes to things like this..."this is what I want, this is what I am doing, you don't like it, work around it". My youngest brother owns 105 of the acres, so that's his land and I have no right to offer my thoughts unless he asks. The remaining 50 with the home, garage, and shed is currently my parents, but will be shared among the three of us boys at some point. My middle brother is the one who bought the blinds. Not sure why they are the way they are; but then again I am not so self-centered to consider that maybe it's me that's the oddball?


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> A buddy is up in Sullivan hunting for a few days. 10” snow yesterday and no power, c’mon April!


I left home yesterday at 6:30am to grab my deer sticks from Scavazzo's.It's about a 3.5 hr drive so I wanted to get back before the bad weather hit.I was on my way back on rt 87 in Sullivan county when the snow started to come down around 1:00pm.The rest of the trip was pretty slow and the snow seemed to be much worse as I travelled west.We probably got a total of 2-3 inches.It's crazy that Sullivan county got that much but not totally surprising.I will say this,everytime I drive through Loyalsock state forest,I have to tip my hat to the hunters who are dedicated enough to hunt those ridiculous ridges.


----------



## 138104

Bit foxy this morning at my house. Oh, and deer too.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> That is good to hear. I offered to repair one for a member and it was going to cost me $34 to get a replacement IR array, he too contacted the company and they simply sent him a new camera. Unfortunately, the new camera only lasted 4-weeks and it started doing the same thing...no night or very weak night pics. He sent me the original "bad" unit and I tinkered for a while, but couldn't get the new IR array to fire up. He has since dedicated it to a daytime only camera on his pond, capturing waterfowl.


The other two I got at the same time have been perfect so hopefully there was just some infant mortality on the bad one with the electronics. It wasn't in use very long before it stopped working. Hopefully the replacement is as good as the others. We'll see. I was delighted they volunteered to send a new one. I really didn't expect it. Let me know if you want the one that doesn't take good night pics to fool around with and/or fix. I don't need more than 3 of them and you are welcome to have it if you want to tinker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> The other two I got at the same time have been perfect so hopefully there was just some infant mortality on the bad one with the electronics. It wasn't in use very long before it stopped working. Hopefully the replacement is as good as the others. We'll see. I was delighted they volunteered to send a new one. I really didn't expect it. Let me know if you want the one that doesn't take good night pics to fool around with and/or fix. I don't need more than 3 of them and you are welcome to have it if you want to tinker.


Normally I'd take a member up on that, but I couldn't get through that circuit board effectively and even when I thought I had it, I couldn't get it to fire two different IR arrays 920nm and 980nm. It could have been something that I missed, but I still have it on my bench, along with too many other projects and not enough time (lol).


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Normally I'd take a member up on that, but I couldn't get through that circuit board effectively and even when I thought I had it, I couldn't get it to fire two different IR arrays 920nm and 980nm. It could have been something that I missed, but I still have it on my bench, along with too many other projects and not enough time (lol).


I have 2 Browning cams that won't turn on if you need more...lol!


----------



## John_pro

Here is some motivation for the guys still tackling the elements


----------



## John_pro

There are some nice public land bucks out there still


----------



## 138104

Great bucks! Do you mentor...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

GPS coordinates please


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Normally I'd take a member up on that, but I couldn't get through that circuit board effectively and even when I thought I had it, I couldn't get it to fire two different IR arrays 920nm and 980nm. It could have been something that I missed, but I still have it on my bench, along with too many other projects and not enough time (lol).


Well, if you change your mind just holler. Or if anyone else wants a daytime only camera it takes perfect pic in the light.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> I have 2 Browning cams that won't turn on if you need more...lol!


Did u try sending them back to Browning?


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Did u try sending them back to Browning?


They were refurbs I bought off of ebay. I don't think they had a warranty.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> They were refurbs I bought off of ebay. I don't think they had a warranty.


Bummer. Well you got decoys...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Got out for an afternoon hunt. Saw over a dozen antlerless but only fawns in range. Felt good to be out again.


----------



## Mathias

Sat a couple hours this afternoon. Saw no deer until I walked back to the house....smart little devils.


----------



## nicko

Range time with the flintlock tomorrow. I have 200 triple 7 pellets, two lbs of 3F black powder, and three packs of TC shockwave 250 grain sabots. Going to start with lesser powder loads (60 grains) and work up as needed.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Range time with the flintlock tomorrow. I have 200 triple 7 pellets, two lbs of 3F black powder, and three packs of TC shockwave 250 grain sabots. Going to start with lesser powder loads (60 grains) and work up as needed.


I can already smell the sulfur...lol!


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Range time with the flintlock tomorrow. I have 200 triple 7 pellets, two lbs of 3F black powder, and three packs of TC shockwave 250 grain sabots. Going to start with lesser powder loads (60 grains) and work up as needed.


I’ve found that I really like 65 gr of 2F and seem to get better results on deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I can already smell the sulfur...lol!


That gun powder cloud is a thing of beauty.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> That gun powder cloud is a thing of beauty.


Yes it is...then you start wondering if you actually hit the deer after the cloud clears...lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Yes it is...then you start wondering if you actually hit the deer after the cloud clears...lol!



Hell, first time at the range, I was wondering if I cut paper.

I have the rear part of the sight maxed out on elevation adjustment and windage setting is way to the left. Could just be my chitty flintlock shooting form.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Hell, first time at the range, I was wondering if I cut paper.
> 
> I have the rear part of the sight maxed out on elevation adjustment and windage setting is way to the left. Could just be my chitty flintlock shooting form.


Follow through is key. Don't lift your cheek until the smoke clears. This will help until you get used to the flash bang.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> *Follow through is key*. Don't lift your cheek until the smoke clears. This will help until you get used to the flash bang.


I’m sure this has a lot to do with it for me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I’m sure this has a lot to do with it for me.


Now imagine trying to aim at a bunch of dudes in red coats and shooting through a cloud of a few thousand of those things going off.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> That gun powder cloud is a thing of beauty.


Yes it is. It disguises my misses for a second or two so it leaves me with hope.


----------



## nicko

Looks like I picked a good day to go to the range and avoid the craziness that is today.

Dialed my powder loads down to 10 grains of 3F followed by a 50 grain 777 pellet with a 250 grain shockwave bullet. It took a number of shots but I finally started to get a hold on the shot process / follow through with the flintlock. I was getting some erratic shot patterns which I attribute mostly to the fact that I was not getting the sabots to seat completely due to powder buildup in the barrel. Gave the barrel a good swawith Windex which definitely picks up more powder residue then the traditions bore cleaner that came with the gun.

Finished up with this two shot group at 50 yards… Did not take a third as I ran out of priming powder. If I can maintain this at 50 yards, I’m happy with it.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Looks like I picked a good day to go to the range and avoid the craziness that is today.
> 
> Dialed my powder loads down to 10 grains of 3F followed by a 50 grain 777 pellet with a 250 grain shockwave bullet. It took a number of shots but I finally started to get a hold on the shot process / follow through with the flintlock. I was getting some erratic shot patterns which I attribute mostly to the fact that I was not getting the sabots to seat completely due to powder buildup in the barrel. Gave the barrel a good swawith Windex which definitely picks up more powder residue then the traditions bore cleaner that came with the gun.
> 
> Finished up with this two shot group at 50 yards… Did not take a third as I ran out of priming powder. If I can maintain this at 50 yards, I’m happy with it.
> View attachment 7336807


Nice shooting. Do you plan on taking it out on a hunt?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Nice shooting. Do you plan on taking it out on a hunt?


I may want one more shooting session to make sure that this group is not an outlier and that this is what I can expect In a hunting situation.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> I may want one more shooting session to make sure that this group is not an outlier and that this is what I can expect In a hunting situation.


It doesn’t matter Nick, they don’t usually go off when the deer steps out. At least that’s my experience. I learned real quick where the saying “a flash in the pan” comes from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Make sure first time out in the field with it you really load up the pan with powder and unleash it in the dark to unload. 🤣


----------



## Schleprock1

Pan powder. My experience is to fill the pan to the touch hole. Just enough to get some in the hole. Not above it. You get much faster "BOOMS".

You need to bring that group down or you'll be looking for deer with poor blood trails.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Confusion/Debate

If Laurie and Camille (wife and daughter) come out with Ty and I on a pheasant hunt so that they can watch/work/whatever with the dogs; do they have to have a licensee? If so, do they need the pheasant tag? They won't have a weapon, maybe have the dog whistle and/or electric collar transmitter.

Seems to me could be construed as participating in the hunt....which seems to me would require a license and/or maybe even the permit?


----------



## dougell

Only if they participate in the hunt,which would include handling the dog.With that said,A wco WOULD HAVE TO BE A FULL-FLEDGED HORSES BAGONIA TO PINCH A LITTLE GIRL WATCHING HER DOG HUNT.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Looks like I picked a good day to go to the range and avoid the craziness that is today.
> 
> Dialed my powder loads down to 10 grains of 3F followed by a 50 grain 777 pellet with a 250 grain shockwave bullet. It took a number of shots but I finally started to get a hold on the shot process / follow through with the flintlock. I was getting some erratic shot patterns which I attribute mostly to the fact that I was not getting the sabots to seat completely due to powder buildup in the barrel. Gave the barrel a good swawith Windex which definitely picks up more powder residue then the traditions bore cleaner that came with the gun.
> 
> Finished up with this two shot group at 50 yards… Did not take a third as I ran out of priming powder. If I can maintain this at 50 yards, I’m happy with it.
> View attachment 7336807


Use as little powder in the pan as possible and tap the stock to get it on the opposite side of the pan as the touch hole.You don't want a fuse.You want a small flash.Don't use junk flints either.I started using these last year and after trying just about everything,these perform the best by far.https://rmcoxyoke.com/product/german-jaspis-flints-pack-of-two/


----------



## Schleprock1

I would also say they should basically be following in your footsteps. Otherwise they could be construed as participating as "flushers".


----------



## 12-Ringer

I thought that would be the case, I called the NE region shortly after I posted (FYI...if you want to speak with some decent folks, that is the regional office to call...they helped me before with the deer carcass/bear bait question).

Basically they said what I thought and what both Doug and Schleprock stated....if they are participating in the hunt in any way, even went so far as to point out, retrieving or assisting with the retrieval of game, setting retrieving decoys, blinds, stands, handling the dogs, pushing or driving game, calling game, etc...they should be properly licensed. I asked if properly licensed in this case meant holding the pheasant tag, and the rep I spoke with said, that if they were not carrying weapons, he thinks the pheasant tag would not be required, BUT, he also cautioned that the cost of the tag wouldn't be worth the hassle if it turned out to be.....I asked specifically about filming...to which he replied that photography and video taping is not considered participating in the hunt.

I'd like to think along the same lines as Doug and would hope no one would give us a hard time, but I guess I am a criminal as Laurie and Camille both have been on a few turkey hunts with me. They both enjoy working the slate and box call, but I doubt either will ever have an interest in killing anything other than the spider so I've never considered, even for a second, getting them a license.


----------



## dougell

Take your wife and daughter out and let them enjoy watching the dog.My guess is,any game warden that would come along would just be happy to see them out there,gaining some respect for hunting.That's the way it should be at least.I'm not an outlaw but used to let my son shoot crows before he turned 12.He used to also carry a rifle as a MY but it was always on an empty chamber.It's the best way to teach them but had anyone seen us,we would have been pinched.My daughter is a bunny hugger,not a hunter.My wife is neither but both like to to watch the dog work on a nice day,nice day being the operative word.


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the link Doug. I’ll look into those. These cut agate flints are good for about four or five shots before they start getting fouled up. Are use a small pic to feed some of the pan primer into the touch hole… Seems to work out a little bit better than just tiltingthe rifle but I do both.

another trip to the range in this is my 50 yard group… Feel I’ve got a good powder load combo and sight set.

Good thing I ordered two more boxes of sabots yesterday…


----------



## dougell

Those Jaspis flints spark like crazy and are good for hundreds of shots,literally.

That's not a bad 50 yard group.Start practicing off your knee or with a shooting stick now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe...as crazy as it seems to have to cover your bases on this stuff, reality is that folks have creativity cheated in the past and the response has been these ridiculous regulations. 

The other wild card is that not all WCO’s are empathetic.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I may want one more shooting session to make sure that this group is not an outlier and that this is what I can expect In a hunting situation.


SHAVE THAT BEARD NICKO>>CLEAN UP MAN...


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> SHAVE THAT BEARD NICKO>>CLEAN UP MAN...


Dont wanna see any fires Nicko...WITH THE FLASH IN THE PAN


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Dont wanna see any fires Nicko...WITH THE FLASH IN THE PAN


Hmmmm......I’m confused. What am I missing?


----------



## Mathias

You can tell hunting season is about over.....


----------



## 138104

Damn, forgot Sat is the last day.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Damn, forgot Sat is the last day.


statewide, last day is Monday 1/18.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> statewide, last day is Monday 1/18.


Perfect, I have off for the holiday on the 18th.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Perfect, I have off for the holiday on the 18th.


This is where the mostly-no-Sunday-hunting in PA sucks. Heading up to Potter to hunt 1/15 and 1/16. Would love to be able to justify staying to hunt through 1/18 but 1/17 is a dead “no hunting day”.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> This is where the mostly-no-Sunday-hunting in PA sucks. Heading up to Potter to hunt 1/15 and 1/16. Would love to be able to justify staying to hunt through 1/18 but 1/17 is a dead “no hunting day”.


Sunday is your scouting day for Monday.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Sunday is your scouting day for Monday.


Rather be able to scout and hunt at the same time. Deer seen on Sunday may not be there on Monday.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wonder what the changes will be?


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7337504
> Wonder what the changes will be?


Hopefully we can submit online for antlerless licenses.


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7337504
> Wonder what the changes will be?


I heard from a very good source Sunday hunting is here for 2021-22. I am not picking a side just stating what I was told last evening.


----------



## LetThemGrow

perryhunter4 said:


> I heard from a very good source Sunday hunting is here for 2021-22. I am not picking a side just stating what I was told last evening.


Doubt that is why the PALS system is down though...


----------



## Mathias

perryhunter4 said:


> I heard from a very good source Sunday hunting is here for 2021-22. I am not picking a side just stating what I was told last evening.


I heard that too....


----------



## 13third

Thought I’d share a few photos of my true winter time passion with you fellas. I enjoy nothing more than listening to my beagles pour it on a cottontail, well maybe when they are hammering on a hare. I get them out at least 3 times a week and as of late My son and a few buddies have decided they like to tag along. I’ve also got two 3 month old pups that I need to get started in the next month, hoping that they make something as good as their parents, the two on the tailgate. 








This is Tressa









This is Trigger. 

Hopefully they make some good ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Beuatiful pups 13.


----------



## yetihunter1

If its true that the more white on the dipstick of the tail the better the hunter than Trigger is gonna be a beast of a hunting dog.


----------



## 138104

I had a chance to watch an older couple run their beagles years ago. They sat in folding lawn chairs and let them bring the rabbits to them. It was amazing watching them work. Good looking pups 13!


----------



## Schleprock1

Beautiful pups. Nothing like a good beagle. I spent my teenage years hunting with a beagle basset mix. Bought him off of a local guy known for his beagle pack he hunted. One Saturday we were heading into a small local field just as the previous owner was coming out with his pack. He had no luck. An hour later and four rabbits in our pouches we get back to the truck. Guess who is still standing there. He says "I never should have sold that dog" and offered twice what we paid for him. We loaded up the dog and headed home. 
Back then the hunting dogs lived outside chained to a box. When I stepped out onto the porch and worked the pump on the shotgun, Brooooohhh. He was ready.


----------



## jlh42581

That pals system is pretty 1999. I'm guessing a brand new interface


----------



## Red Eye 81

jlh42581 said:


> That pals system is pretty 1999. I'm guessing a brand new interface


Ohio knows how to do it. Buy online and print out on regular paper. And no silly county treasurer BS for doe tags either.


----------



## jlh42581

This day in age you shouldnt need paper anything. Take a picture of your deer, validate it with a timestamp by submitting it and tag x is no longer valid. You have 10 days to process it or produce a receipt for processing on request.

You should see the magic i pull off day to day in my job. It makes the above look like a walk in the park.

Example -> Stand up a server in the cloud, process data, package data, ship to a server thats stood up and managed purely by code and deploy it to a secure website with active directory integration -> round trip 3 minutes. These people doing tech in any walk of government are mostly hacks, most governmental technology is a solid ten years behind. Remember the obmacare fiasco?


----------



## full moon64

Nicko I was kidding with you,dont take out on me your Eagles are no good...Comon, Man


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## full moon64

Congrats Matt on your doe


----------



## 13third

yetihunter1 said:


> If its true that the more white on the dipstick of the tail the better the hunter than Trigger is gonna be a beast of a hunting dog.


I don’t have much experience in the beagles honestly,4 years to be exact, but I’ve heard that old adage as well. May possibly be true because his mother’s tail looks just like his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Matt!


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7337896
> View attachment 7337897
> View attachment 7337898


Congrats!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Beautiful view Matt both the scenery and how you decorated it 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

perryhunter4 said:


> I heard from a very good source Sunday hunting is here for 2021-22. I am not picking a side just stating what I was told last evening.


Don't you toy with my heart, I'd love sunday mornings for turkey hunting 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome Matt!!!! Congrats!! A blind man could follow that blood trail.

What's your snow level up there?


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Matt....way to go!


----------



## Mathias

Nick, snow pack is anywhere form 6+” to over my knees. No activity on the plots, they actually have a layer of ice below the top layer of snow, sounded like walking on a frozen pond. 
These Norway’s planted years ago are providing just what I wanted, excellent thermal cover and bedding area. Browsing on shrubs and my lawn area.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Matt on the doe, I took the Revolt X yesterday afternoon and hunted a hillside where deer have been digging acorns. Had a nice 8pt and 10pt under my tree at 2:00. Decided to pass on them, just young bucks. I hate passing on a late season 10pt but just the type of buck you want to see make it.


----------



## tyepsu

Think I'll hop out in 2A this afternoon. Only have a buck tag.


----------



## PaBone

tyepsu said:


> Think I'll hop out in 2A this afternoon. Only have a buck tag.


I've been hunting from about 1:00 till dark, still trying to fill my Pa buck tag also. Filled it once but the buck had a big tumor in it's hams and I had the game warden take it and issue a replacement tag.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Larry and Tye, I’m still hoping for one too. I won’t shoot one late that I’d pass on earlier in the season either, because, GLW I’ll see him even bigger come October!


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7337896
> View attachment 7337897
> View attachment 7337898


Congrats Matt!!! What bow are you shooting these days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

KylePA said:


> Congrats Matt!!! What bow are you shooting these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a PSE carbon?

Well that’s if he still has that one pictured...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Me and pops were in the woods shortly after 3 this afternon and I was seeing deer continuously from 3:15pm till dark. I counted 14 and could have easily been more, no bucks for sure but my dad got 2 shots off but whiffed on both.

Got home afterwards and discovered my Schwinn Mirada Mtn bike was theifed right off my F'N porch in the middle of town. I was in a good mood but can't say I am any longer.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Me and pops were in the woods shortly after 3 this afternon and I was seeing deer continuously from 3:15pm till dark. I counted 14 and could have easily been more, no bucks for sure but my dad got 2 shots off but whiffed on both.
> 
> Got home afterwards and discovered my Schwinn Mirada Mtn bike was theifed right off my F'N porch in the middle of town. I was in a good mood but can't say I am any longer.


Sorry too hear...stealing is the biggest sin,,I had stands etc..but bike off the front porch..grrr👊👊👊


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Congrats Matt!!! What bow are you shooting these days?


 Carbon Mach 1, best bow I’ve owned. LTG can tell you my bow history....


----------



## Mathias

As we wind down, what are your changes for this upcoming season?


----------



## PaBone

I didn't feel like toting a tree stand and bow this afternoon, so I sat with the flintlock on a hillside where deer have been eating acorns. This 8 point walked to 15 yards and I decided I'm done passing bucks and it's time to end this 2020 season.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Mathias said:


> As we wind down, what are your changes for this upcoming season?


Going to try a LWCG .5 stand and 1 stick climbing.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Sorry too hear...stealing is the biggest sin,,I had stands etc..but bike off the front porch..grrr👊👊👊


I have as of yet had a stand or cam stolen but I still have a stand out (locked up) and 2 cams (not locked) that I haven't checked in a month. Always was paranoid about that stuff...now even more so.

I filed a report about the bike but I'll likely never see that schwinn again....

The kicker is my neighbor saw somebody but didn't think anything nefarious about it at the time. My cheaper huffy (the one a fox bit some holes in the seat of during spring turkey season) was right next to other bike on the porch...but they didn't take both. Maybe they couldn't...as they rode off on the other. Shouldn't have to, but brought it in the house now.

String of middle of the night vehicle robberies around these parts early last year, my dads truck was one of the first hit. Nothing is off limits these days...especially in lieu of Covid.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Bone!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Bone!



Mathias said:


> As we wind down, what are your changes for this upcoming season?


 I was going to ask that at some point but you beat me to it. 

What would I do different? I made some archery hunting "changes" 2 seasons ago and their working out pretty well for me. If anything I'll try to spend as much time as I can in a stand during the first few days of November instead of a little later. Maybe I'll even get a new bow this year...then again...maybe not.


----------



## PaBone

I'm thinking about trying a saddle and one stick climbing also for next year, but I do lots of all day sits and I'm 60 years old. I have to stay mobile because the wind is so critical to success and I have good like using climbers, but the saddle hunting does intrigue me.


----------



## j.d.m.

What is one stick climbing? I have a saddle, but use lone wolf sticks or I use the bunch of strap on single steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Bone!

I got 5 sits in this week...had a couple of Great Danes screw me up on in Woodys. 

Saw a singe doe Wed night but could get her in range.











Was in Ridley last night and saw 8 far off with the glass, had a single at 65 yards, closest anything came.

This morning I was at Ridley again, started coming down the tree around 10 and a nice buck took off 50 yards to my south....never saw him before I decided to pack up. 

Been a long time since I was blanked on a season. Passed so many up to this point, makes me wonder why? I mean I’m not going to starve if I don’t get one, in fact, I donate almost all of them anymore. Still have some more time to get one down.

Got a new Cougar Claw climber and let me tell you guys...if climbers are your thing, you need to check these out. My Sunmit has been my goto, when tees don’t cooperate I have my Helium’s and either my M7 or my Mu60. This Cougar Claw is BETTER than my Summit...cables are much easier and reliable, the stand is quieter, carries better, packs abut the same, weighs about the same BUT it can be leveled as you go or when you get to your spot on the tree. No wheels, cranks, turnbuckles, etc... a simple pin and cable ... very easy and more importantly very safe. I’m working on a clip or two to showcase it, but if your considering anew climber for 2021, do yourself a favor snd at least check them out. I tried both the Equalizer and Higher Level, neither compare to the CC. As comfortable as the Summit too.

My brother added 105 acres to the family camp, so I’ll be hanging a couple of stands and likely work on a couple areas. We don’t always agree, in fact rarely agree on what’s the “right” thing to do, so I’ll like out do what I think is right for myself and the rest will do their thing. My middle brother bought two Maverick 6-shooter blinds and plans to put them
on elevated platforms, somewhere on the 155; that’ll be interesting.

Considering a DYI in OH next fall...also made some MD contacts that may pan out.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bone! 

Took the flinty out for the first time this afternoon. My buddy and his son were pushing but nothing. Constant stream of people walking the trails of the property in the afternoon. Looking forward to the last trip of the season to Potter and seeing no other humans in the woods. I still have a buck tag and two doe tags. I won’t be picky.


----------



## Straw

Joe i have a sitka question for you. I'm looking for a mid layer how do you think the Celsius midi and the gradient compare. I have handled the midi but haven't been able to put my hands on the gradient.


----------



## Mr. October

13third said:


> Thought I’d share a few photos of my true winter time passion with you fellas. I enjoy nothing more than listening to my beagles pour it on a cottontail, well maybe when they are hammering on a hare. I get them out at least 3 times a week and as of late My son and a few buddies have decided they like to tag along. I’ve also got two 3 month old pups that I need to get started in the next month, hoping that they make something as good as their parents, the two on the tailgate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tressa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Trigger.
> 
> Hopefully they make some good ones!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love some good beagles. Especially when they know how to hunt bunnies. Good luck with the pups.


----------



## Mr. October

Red Eye 81 said:


> Ohio knows how to do it. Buy online and print out on regular paper. And no silly county treasurer BS for doe tags either.


Yeah . . another goofy PA hunting law that is tied to lawmakers needing to make a change. That nonsense needs to end.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7337896
> View attachment 7337897
> View attachment 7337898


Nothin' like a snowy blood trail. Great job!
How are you likin' the PSE? I was checking out their new bow. I think that EVO cam is a really nice setup.


----------



## Mr. October

PaBone said:


> I didn't feel like toting a tree stand and bow this afternoon, so I sat with the flintlock on a hillside where deer have been eating acorns. This 8 point walked to 15 yards and I decided I'm done passing bucks and it's time to end this 2020 season.
> View attachment 7338679
> View attachment 7338680


What a fantastic late season picture! Great job on the January buck with the smokepole.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I have as of yet had a stand or cam stolen but I still have a stand out (locked up) and 2 cams (not locked) that I haven't checked in a month. Always was paranoid about that stuff...now even more so.
> 
> I filed a report about the bike but I'll likely never see that schwinn again....
> 
> The kicker is my neighbor saw somebody but didn't think anything nefarious about it at the time. My cheaper huffy (the one a fox bit some holes in the seat of during spring turkey season) was right next to other bike on the porch...but they didn't take both. Maybe they couldn't...as they rode off on the other. Shouldn't have to, but brought it in the house now.
> 
> String of middle of the night vehicle robberies around these parts early last year, my dads truck was one of the first hit. Nothing is off limits these days...especially in lieu of Covid.


I've been meaning to add security cameras. I guess it's time. I've been spending all my money on firearms and ammo and acccessories I'm pretty sure I won't be able to buy later this year so keep putting it off. But stories like yours make me realize it's time for the cameras.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Nothin' like a snowy blood trail. Great job!
> How are you likin' the PSE? I was checking out their new bow. I think that EVO cam is a really nice setup.


I can find zero faults with the PSE. Easily the best cam out there right now IMO. I sold it to a friend, he killed a great buck with it. I realized my loss and as he had 2 I bought mine back. I have this stupid superstition thing on bows, it and my desire to try different ones had me, as most know, changing them frequently.
This one stays, if anything I’ll add another, maybe a .......

Great hunt Larry! You guys have me thinking about a flinter kit again too 🤔


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> I've been meaning to add security cameras. I guess it's time. I've been spending all my money on firearms and ammo and acccessories I'm pretty sure I won't be able to buy later this year so keep putting it off. But stories like yours make me realize it's time for the cameras.


‘Our daughter gave us 2 security cameras for the place up north. Took them with us this trip, but forgot to download the app on our devices_ before_ going. They go inside but face out. I’m just hoping to see wildlife on them!
I wanted to take a Reveal trail cam with me, but they’re scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> Joe i have a sitka question for you. I'm looking for a mid layer how do you think the Celsius midi and the gradient compare. I have handled the midi but haven't been able to put my hands on the gradient.


The midi is by far my goto...the warmth tom weight/bulk ratio is unreal, but it’s not windproof. The gradient is windproof, but is also a little more bulky.

The gradient is very nice because you can wear it as mid or outer layer based on temps. I don’t wear the midi as an outer layer as it really doesn’t appear durable enough to handle getting through brush etc....

The gradient (both pants and top) likely get more use because of the versatility...but when it comes to the deer stand, my first choice mid layer is the midi....hope that makes sense


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> As we wind down, what are your changes for this upcoming season?


As far as gear - we will add more taticams when they are available and personally I might look at dipping a toe into the saddle craze

Habitat wise I have the normal plots to do in PA but this year we will add a hot fence to protect the brassicas until hunting season. And I have a bunch of work to help the gentleman in NY add some plots to his place.

Hunting wise I have lots of planning to do, I plan to hunt 4 states in the spring for turkey. Few cabin weekends and a few tent camping trips. 

For the fall I plan to focus on deer in just two states but might hunt bears in 3 as I'm going to make an effort to add a yogi to the freezer. 

Working on planning some more western hunts for future years but next year my focus remains on the east coast. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Might look to try our hand at a small turnip plot up in Potter. My buddy did real small throw-n-grows last year and they were completely overtaken by the natural summer growth. Nothing touched the ones that grew and one never germinated. Probably would need to rent a roto tiller at the very least to churn up ground along the pipeline. Plot would not be big so not sure if the effort would be worth it.


----------



## jason03

PaBone said:


> I didn't feel like toting a tree stand and bow this afternoon, so I sat with the flintlock on a hillside where deer have been eating acorns. This 8 point walked to 15 yards and I decided I'm done passing bucks and it's time to end this 2020 season.
> View attachment 7338679
> View attachment 7338680


Hey bone, is that by chance a Thompson center renegade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jason03 said:


> Hey bone, is that by chance a Thompson center renegade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has brass on it and the patch holder on the stock, so likely a Hawken. Renegade had all blued hardware.


----------



## Straw

Thanks Joe that is the info I was looking for. Looks like I will be adding the midi


----------



## Mathias

I need to lime my main plot and then finalize my seed choice for the year.
I ordered 3 Black Eagle arrows from South Shore to experiment with.
Really would like to stay bow content and just play around with arrow weight and broadhead choice (going fixed this year) as the year progresses.
The plan is to spend 2 weeks in Tennessee hunting this year along with trips down to help out and do some plots and stand placements.


----------



## PaBone

jason03 said:


> Hey bone, is that by chance a Thompson center renegade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a T/C Hawkens 50 cal I bought new back in 1978, Killed a lot of deer with that flintlock over the years. I also have a T/C Pennsylvania Hunter.


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> It's a T/C Hawkens 50 cal I bought new back in 1978, Killed a lot of deer with that flintlock over the years. I also have a T/C Pennsylvania Hunter.


 I owned the TC Hawkin as well as a Renegade both 50 cal. Used the Rengade the most. Dont miss them 😉. 

Pulled a couple cards on two different properties today. Bucks are shedding at both places. Also got a trespasser pic, surprised my cam was still there.


----------



## 138104

Anyone watching the Browns-Steelers? Someone better let the Steelers know the game started!

Browns 21 Steelers 0

Only the 1st quarter, so Steelers have plenty of time.


----------



## 138104

28-0 with 2 minutes left in 1st quarter.


----------



## 138104

I decided to work on my old snowblower to see if I could get it running. Drained the old gas and filled with the ethanol free stuff and changed oil. Was running pretty good after that, but the drive shaft was seized, or so I thought. Took the cover off to find this mess. Had poly stuffing jammed in the gear...lol! Anyway, might sell this cheap or keep it as a backup to the new one I bought after the December storm.


----------



## Mike Milito

nicko said:


> Your bro got a beauty Joe. Congrats to him.


Nice


----------



## Mathias

Nice temps for afternoon hunts this week sePa.


----------



## rogersb

If you hunt bear with your bow, do you use the same arrow/broadhead combo? I don't get complete pass throughs with my set up on deer and have been thinking I would try a heavier arrow this year, especially thinking about if a bear is in range. I have killed 2 doe and 2 bucks with this set up. 3 arrows came out the other side but did not pass through the animal and 1 got 14" of penetration but did not poke a hole out the other side. All 4 were shot broadside. 

I have an elite synergy, 60#, 28 or 28.5" DL (can't recall), 100 gr grim Reaper Pro broadheads.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> As we wind down, what are your changes for this upcoming season?


For this year I will be exploring a bit more of what the great state of PA has to offer. Have been talking western hunts with for 2022 but in preparation going to explore the big woods of PA (or chunks I haven't been to). Will do a turkey trip to MD followed by a turkey hunt and bear/deer scout to the SGLs up by Ricketts. Will be focusing on a camping/hunt in the fall in the same area for both deer and bear while also testing out some new gear (packs, bike, camping gear) that I want to use in a western hunt in 2022. 

Also looking to convert one of my LW sticks to a one stick and employ the one stick climbing method with my saddle. Been doing some research on EWO and should be able to get everything from double steps, aiders and a rappelling rope for a reasonable price (don't need to buy 100ft from REI). Figure if I am going to be going big woods, I might try to trim down my gear a bit.

Will also be looking to trim myself down a bit and start hitting some of the local hills for weighted hikes consistently (whether with my pack or my kids on my back). Down 35lbs this year already but hoping to get another 20 before next season.


----------



## dougell

Jordan filled his final tag saturday afternoon.


----------



## CHAMPJ77

rogersb said:


> If you hunt bear with your bow, do you use the same arrow/broadhead combo? I don't get complete pass throughs with my set up on deer and have been thinking I would try a heavier arrow this year, especially thinking about if a bear is in range. I have killed 2 doe and 2 bucks with this set up. 3 arrows came out the other side but did not pass through the animal and 1 got 14" of penetration but did not poke a hole out the other side. All 4 were shot broadside.
> 
> I have an elite synergy, 60#, 28 or 28.5" DL (can't recall), 100 gr grim Reaper Pro broadheads.


I feel like pass through isn't that critical. Depending on angle and how you hit ribs and if you catch a shoulder it can make pass through very difficult. The last two bucks I shot didn't get pass through but were dead within 100 yards. One time I saw the deer crash and the other I heard. Both dead within 5 minutes. This year I shot a 350 lb sow with my bow. Arrow went all the way through and just stuck out the other side of the bear. The bear only made it 50 yards and died within 10 seconds as I hit it double lung. I have a 28" draw 70lbs and shoot rage hypodermic 2 blades. I don't see the worth in changing arrows and weights and messing with your sites. Shot placement is the key.

Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## dougell

Shot placement is key but there's never been a deer lost to too much penetration and plenty have been lost with too little.I want a complete passthrough 100% of the time.


----------



## rogersb

CHAMPJ77 said:


> I feel like pass through isn't that critical. Depending on angle and how you hit ribs and if you catch a shoulder it can make pass through very difficult. The last two bucks I shot didn't get pass through but were dead within 100 yards. One time I saw the deer crash and the other I heard. Both dead within 5 minutes. This year I shot a 350 lb sow with my bow. Arrow went all the way through and just stuck out the other side of the bear. The bear only made it 50 yards and died within 10 seconds as I hit it double lung. I have a 28" draw 70lbs and shoot rage hypodermic 2 blades. I don't see the worth in changing arrows and weights and messing with your sites. Shot placement is the key.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


All deer have been down/dead inside 100 yards, but they are not as thick as a bear. That's my thinking about a heavier arrow for more penetration.


----------



## dougell

Do you have any idea what your arrows weigh now?More weight and more weight forward will help but ditching the grim reapers and going to a fixed blade head will also make a big difference.My son shot a 300gr arrow for three years with either a slick trick viper trick or magnus stinger.As a 12 year old,he was shooting 42lbs at 23" and every deer he shot was a complete passthrough.This year he shot a VXR at 70lbs and 27" with a Gold tip hunter 340 and 100gr slick trick mag.He pulled the arrow out of the dirt with every deer he shot and I don't consider a slick trick mag to be one of the better penetrating fixed heads.Actually,not even close but I've never had one not completely penetrate.


----------



## rogersb

dougell said:


> Do you have any idea what your arrows weigh now?More weight and more weight forward will help but ditching the grim reapers and going to a fixed blade head will also make a big difference.My son shot a 300gr arrow for three years with either a slick trick viper trick or magnus stinger.As a 12 year old,he was shooting 42lbs at 23" and every deer he shot was a complete passthrough.This year he shot a VXR at 70lbs and 27" with a Gold tip hunter 340 and 100gr slick trick mag.He pulled the arrow out of the dirt with every deer he shot and I don't consider a slick trick mag to be one of the better penetrating fixed heads.Actually,not even close but I've never had one not completely penetrate.


I don't know the arrow weight, but I did buy Muzzy 3 blade heads last year. I wanted to shoot a doe with one to see how they performed, but I never had a doe in range in October where I had a good shot to take. I carried both the grim reaper and the muzzy in my quiver.


----------



## Schleprock1

rogersb said:


> If you hunt bear with your bow, do you use the same arrow/broadhead combo? I don't get complete pass throughs with my set up on deer and have been thinking I would try a heavier arrow this year, especially thinking about if a bear is in range. I have killed 2 doe and 2 bucks with this set up. 3 arrows came out the other side but did not pass through the animal and 1 got 14" of penetration but did not poke a hole out the other side. All 4 were shot broadside.
> 
> I have an elite synergy, 60#, 28 or 28.5" DL (can't recall), 100 gr grim Reaper Pro broadheads.


If you increase your arrow weight prior to next season, you can easily use the same set-up for both deer and bear. Seems like you should have more weight for deer if you are going to use large mechanical's based on your previous experience. Nothing wrong with the large heads as long as you have the energy to push them through. If you want to stay with the arrows you have, you should probably move to fixed heads or at the very least one of the smaller expandable heads designed for lower KE set-ups.


----------



## PaBone

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7337896
> View attachment 7337897
> View attachment 7337898


What size pin do you have on your Tetra, I have the .010 and like it for shooting 3D's but not so much in low light while hunting. The .010 on my Tetra is finer than frog hair and thinking about getting a .019 XL housing for it. I kept the same peep on the Revolt X and never had to move it which is rare, just had to rotate the string about a 1/3 turn to get rotation right.


----------



## Mathias

.019
Really like the Tetra but tempted by the Garmin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> .019
> Really like the Tetra but tempted by the Garmin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that Garmin weighs more than your bow...lol!


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Jordan filled his final tag saturday afternoon.


That boy is a machine. How many did he knock down this year?


----------



## TauntoHawk

rogersb said:


> If you hunt bear with your bow, do you use the same arrow/broadhead combo? I don't get complete pass throughs with my set up on deer and have been thinking I would try a heavier arrow this year, especially thinking about if a bear is in range. I have killed 2 doe and 2 bucks with this set up. 3 arrows came out the other side but did not pass through the animal and 1 got 14" of penetration but did not poke a hole out the other side. All 4 were shot broadside.
> 
> I have an elite synergy, 60#, 28 or 28.5" DL (can't recall), 100 gr grim Reaper Pro broadheads.


I'm not pushing a ton of energy, draw weight in the low 60's 26.75 draw Centergy shooting total arrow weight of 418gr but Ive used qad exodus for the last 10-15 deer and have only had 1 shot not result in a pass through and it was a ground level frontal shot at 29yds and he went 40yds dumping blood. 

I have not had the broadhead not exceed expectations on every shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I've got one Kingpin with a .010 pin and one with a .019. The .010 is too small for my eyes. Outside it is fine for the most part but low light can be a challenge. When I shoot in my basement, I can barley see it unless the lighting is just right.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I think that Garmin weighs more than your bow...lol!


Shooting and carrying that bow is pure pleasure. I have to see how much heavier it is than my current sight. To range then immediately shoot would be awesome and would have resulted in a dead monster this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Shooting and carrying that bow is pure pleasure. I have to see how much heavier it is than my current sight. To range then immediately shoot would be awesome and would have resulted in a dead monster this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the concept too and it would actually work well on my Reckoning. That bow tilts back towards me when bare. I think I am at 7.5#, so what's another few oz?


----------



## 138104

The Garmin is listed at 14.7 oz. Does this include the batteries? That isn't bad if it does. My Fast Eddie XL weighs 14.4 oz.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ve been using the garmin since they came out. For me, absolutely worth it. The amount of extra movement and time I saved in the shot process, has been priceless. For me anyway. I had an HHA site previous, and the weight difference isn’t noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

And, if it makes a difference for anyone, it compensates for up close shots too. I ranged a shot 6 feet while paper tuning just for the heck of it, and it put the pin dead on when shooting paper. It put the pin about where the 30 ish would be on my set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> That boy is a machine. How many did he knock down this year?


I think he killed 9 this season.


----------



## full moon64

Congrats too Jordan..on doe


----------



## nicko

Swung into a local Dicks sporting goods for a small tackle box to hold all these flintlock tools and accessories and was surprised to see they have a small supply of muzzeloading and flintlock supplies. Was able to buy their last 2-pack of cut agate flints. 

Ammo? Zippo.


----------



## 13third

I know I’ve read that some of you fellas like the electric socks. Which ones have you guys had good luck with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I know at least one member here has the uber expensive ones and loves them. I cheaped out and bought a pair off Amazon, who despite convenience I’ve grown to hate based upon current events, for $60 or so. No idea on longevity yet, only a handful of uses but they work great.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ran into a guy today when I was moving a stand, he was in his mid-late 30's, pretty far back, really haven't seen anyone else back in this area. He told me he and his buddy found 10 deer in Coventry Woods last week...I know others here have connections in that area...has anyone heard anything of the sort. I have not and I would think that I would, given where I work and the connections I have in that area. I called the deputy who only retired last year and he hadn't heard anything, neither did the neighboring township supervisor who is a big-time bowhunter.

Seemed fishy....
Just curious if anyone else heard anything.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Ran into a guy today when I was moving a stand, he was in his mid-late 30's, pretty far back, really haven't seen anyone else back in this area. He told me he and his buddy found 10 deer in Coventry Woods last week...I know others here have connections in that area...has anyone heard anything of the sort. I have not and I would think that I would, given where I work and the connections I have in that area. I called the deputy who only retired last year and he hadn't heard anything, neither did the neighboring township supervisor who is a big-time bowhunter.
> 
> Seemed fishy....
> Just curious if anyone else heard anything.


Like EHD?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Like EHD?


That's what he was saying...I asked if they reported it and he said no. I asked if he wouldn't mind giving me a few more details so that I could report it and the conversation when off the rails a little. Could have been one of those, "you don't want to hunt back here they're all dead" type of deals, but I do know LAST fall (2019) I worked with several folks in the area and we finding a lot dead deer, 20 on one farm on 40; so you never know


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> That's what he was saying...I asked if they reported it and he said no. I asked if he wouldn't mind giving me a few more details so that I could report it and the conversation when off the rails a little. Could have been one of those, "you don't want to hunt back here they're all dead" type of deals, but I do know LAST fall (2019) I worked with several folks in the area and we finding a lot dead deer, 20 on one farm on 40; so you never know


I hunted that area this year and I did not see any dead deer this year.


----------



## Mathias

Joe you were talking to 🤥 I think.....


----------



## Mr. October

CHAMPJ77 said:


> I feel like pass through isn't that critical. Depending on angle and how you hit ribs and if you catch a shoulder it can make pass through very difficult. The last two bucks I shot didn't get pass through but were dead within 100 yards. One time I saw the deer crash and the other I heard. Both dead within 5 minutes. This year I shot a 350 lb sow with my bow. Arrow went all the way through and just stuck out the other side of the bear. The bear only made it 50 yards and died within 10 seconds as I hit it double lung. I have a 28" draw 70lbs and shoot rage hypodermic 2 blades. I don't see the worth in changing arrows and weights and messing with your sites. Shot placement is the key.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


I think the biggest thing a pass through does is to potentially provide a better blood trail especially when hunting from an elevated position. On heavier skinned/boned gamed like bears, elk, moose, etc. it is difficult to get a pass through with expandable heads. That doesn't mean a quick kill won't happen. But a pass through doubles the chance of finding blood especially if the exit is low. I know I certainly wouldn't change arrows or equipment from one species to another. Any modern hunting setup will do the job on just about any beast out there until you get to African game like Cape Buffalo or Elephant.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> That's what he was saying...I asked if they reported it and he said no. I asked if he wouldn't mind giving me a few more details so that I could report it and the conversation when off the rails a little. Could have been one of those, "you don't want to hunt back here they're all dead" type of deals, but I do know LAST fall (2019) I worked with several folks in the area and we finding a lot dead deer, 20 on one farm on 40; so you never know


EHD has a hard-stop for the year with the first frost. I was talking with the NJ State Veterinarian about this this year. The last deer kill from EHD will generally be within a week of the first hard frost. Our first hard frost was some time ago. If they really found 10 dead deer it was not likely from EHD.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> EHD has a hard-stop for the year with the first frost. I was talking with the NJ State Veterinarian about this this year. The last deer kill from EHD will generally be within a week of the first hard frost. Our first hard frost was some time ago. If they really found 10 dead deer it was not likely from EHD.


I made a few more calls last night and call BS on the entire thing...Coventry Woods is my go to for respite from the office. I can be at several different jump off points in less than 5 mins from the office and when things are really cranked, a short walk through the wild (as wild as you can get in these parts- haha) helps; at least for me. Both of my secretaries have property that border CW at opposite ends of the tract and one of my secretaries sons' hunts the West end of the tract near St. Pete's. The other is an avid hiker, doing a lot of off trail excursions on the East end and neither heard anything.


----------



## dougell

They wouldn't be dying from EHD now and there would be nothing left to them at this point


----------



## 12-Ringer

For the record....he never said EHD, just "they found them dead", when pressed couldn't get much more....again I doubt there was any truth to it, but I know others on this thread travel those woods, so didn't think it would hurt to ask.


----------



## j.d.m.

Most likely a distraction to get you to not hunt it. It’s PA public hunting to a tee... other good tactic is to tell other guys you seen a good one at “x” location, and have been seeing other deer around there. Hoping you hunt it, away from a spot they want to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> Most likely a distraction to get you to not hunt it. It’s PA public hunting to a tee... other good tactic is to tell other guys you seen a good one at “x” location, and have been seeing other deer around there. Hoping you hunt it, away from a spot they want to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be a big buck in there still holding on to his antlers!


----------



## dougell

Something just seems Yuppie about hunting a place called Coventry woods lol.I don't think I could do it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....I hear ya'...to be honest, nice area, often overlooked...some good deer taken every year on the fringes...


----------



## jlh42581

Speaking of deer disease. I'm really starting to loathe the trash bags full of deer thrown out all over. CWD is moving with reckless abandon due to morons everywhere.

You either quarter it where it drops or it goes to the landfill. Why is that such a difficult concept?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....I hear ya'...to be honest, nice area, often overlooked...some good deer taken every year on the fringes...


Setting GPS coordinates for Coventry Woods. 

Careful what you share here Joe. Think you said that backfired on you in the past.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> For the record....he never said EHD, just "they found them dead", when pressed couldn't get much more....again I doubt there was any truth to it, but I know others on this thread travel those woods, so didn't think it would hurt to ask.


Maybe someone just dumped carcasses after gun season 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hmmmmm.....doesn't sound like more Sundays will be added to the 2021-22 season. Still 3 Sundays.....just open to more game species that can be hunted. 

At least the ball got rolling but if this is all the progress that can be made, that ball just rolled into a pile of mud.









More Sunday hunting on Pennsylvania Game Commission agenda


Opportunities could be expanded in second year for Sunday hunting.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Setting GPS coordinates for Coventry Woods.
> 
> Careful what you share here Joe. Think you said that backfired on you in the past.


I'm not worried, I often don't hunt there...just walk the trails to clear my head. I run into too many folks on my trips in. I will shed hunt there, mid week and and usually find a couple. Nothing too insane or I'd be hanging stands. It's public ground that gets pounded by most locals. Nice walk if you're ever looking for one.


----------



## tam9492

nicko said:


> Hmmmmm.....doesn't sound like more Sundays will be added to the 2021-22 season. Still 3 Sundays.....just open to more game species that can be hunted.
> 
> At least the ball got rolling but if this is all the progress that can be made, that ball just rolled into a pile of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Sunday hunting on Pennsylvania Game Commission agenda
> 
> 
> Opportunities could be expanded in second year for Sunday hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pennlive.com


Not much the PGC can do when they only have statutory authority to allow hunting on 3 Sundays. In fact, adding species is about the only thing they can do without new legislation.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Hmmmmm.....doesn't sound like more Sundays will be added to the 2021-22 season. Still 3 Sundays.....just open to more game species that can be hunted.
> 
> At least the ball got rolling but if this is all the progress that can be made, that ball just rolled into a pile of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Sunday hunting on Pennsylvania Game Commission agenda
> 
> 
> Opportunities could be expanded in second year for Sunday hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pennlive.com


Yep, it's why a lot of people advocated for just giving the PGC regulatory power over all Sundays instead of the whittled down thing they ended up getting.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I'm not worried, I often don't hunt there...just walk the trails to clear my head. I run into too many folks on my trips in. I will shed hunt there, mid week and and usually find a couple. Nothing too insane or I'd be hanging stands. It's public ground that gets pounded by most locals. Nice walk if you're ever looking for one.


Just to clarify, it is not open to the public for hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matts right, I guess I should clarify. It’s a public property that’s open to a lottery each year. So any member of the public can apply to be part of the lottery system. There are some requirements that include a proficiency test that I believe it’s still done over at Frontier. A quick Google search will likely get you the information you need if that something you’re into.

There is a small core group that seem to get selected every year but they do a fair job of being transparent about what’s going on. 

So in one sense it’s public in that anyone can apply to be a member, but in another sense it’s not because you can’t wake up one morning and decide to go out there and hunt.

There are numerous parcels of private land that blend right into the Coventry Woods that get a ton of pressure from people especially along the Chestnut Hill end. Although the park boundaries are clearly marked, these private land folks often can be found inside the park boundaries.

Thanks for pointing that out Matt, I wouldn’t want anybody to get the wrong idea either.


----------



## dougell

Coventry woods.It makes me want to grab a picnic basket instead of a bow


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Coventry woods.It makes me want to grab a picnic basket instead of a bow


Maybe, but 500+acres in these parts inspires a lot more than picnic baskets (lol)


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Coventry woods.It makes me want to grab a picnic basket instead of a bow


Or a commercial mower and a dump truck filled with mulch.


----------



## nicko

Local hunting can be really frustrating in SE PA. Thank God for Potter. Even if i didn’t have our Potter hunting grounds, I would seek out some of these northern tier public opportunities. They may get ravaged during gun season but I’ve been on some public land in Gold PA I would readily put time into learning.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like it has huge potential for Toll Brothers.....


----------



## full moon64

j.d.m. said:


> Most likely a distraction to get you to not hunt it. It’s PA public hunting to a tee... other good tactic is to tell other guys you seen a good one at “x” location, and have been seeing other deer around there. Hoping you hunt it, away from a spot they want to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100%..
Thats why I never post kills or what I see..Also people I talk too think I eat tag soup...Too be a public hunter and have good spot...Its the only way too be..I see you guys use this place like facebook...You can call me wierdo..But I dont have too own private or go out of state too kill big bucks..


----------



## Mathias

Understood, but that’s not why we call you weirdo! 😄
Just kidding! Sound reasoning on your part.


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Agree 100%..
> Thats why I never post kills or what I see..Also people I talk too think I eat tag soup...Too be a public hunter and have good spot...Its the only way too be..I see you guys use this place like facebook...You can call me wierdo..But I dont have too own private or go out of state too kill big bucks..


Why come around at all then if you don't want to share?


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Agree 100%..
> Thats why I never post kills or what I see..Also people I talk too think I eat tag soup...Too be a public hunter and have good spot...Its the only way too be..I see you guys use this place like facebook...You can call me wierdo..But I dont have too own private or go out of state too kill big bucks..


Not only public , it pays to keep your yapper shut even if you have private land spots. Especially down here in the Special regs area.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Camaraderie by withholding? I think all thru time hunters have shared their bond over stories, antlers, drawings, or pictures. There’s a difference between vagueness about hunting area and a pretense of no success while wanting to be part of others successes.


----------



## nicko

I understand keeping stuff close to the vest but this place would be pretty boring if we didn't share info, experiences and pics. I think of Mathias' pics from a few days ago and as soon as I saw that pic with the bloody arrow on the snow with hair around it, I got excited and looked forward the end result as it meant a PA hunter getting it done late season. 

Not casting judgement on those who don't share much but if this thread had no pics, no descriptions of hunts, no anything, I'd have little reason to revisit it.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Why come around at all then if you don't want to share?


 Good point! 👋


----------



## Mathias

Anyone still hunting?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Anyone still hunting?


Potter bound tomorrow to hunt Friday and Saturday. I'm bringing the flintlock and a bow but intend to hunt with the flinty.


----------



## vonfoust

Was just checking the weather to see if I'm making it out an evening before Saturday or just Saturday. I always am out the last day of deer season, whether with the flintlock or bow. Just like sitting there the last hour, reflecting on what I saw and when, making plans for next year that I'll forget by Sunday, figuring out what is the best way to tell my wife "Yes I know deer season is over but I signed up for a dog trial tomorrow." And if there's a flower shop on the way home.


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> figuring out what is the best way to tell my wife "Yes I know deer season is over but I signed up for a dog trial tomorrow." And if there's a flower shop on the way home.


Maybe this will help... The last day is Monday the 18th. I'm guessing your dog trial is Sunday. You can get the dog trial in before deer season is over.


----------



## vonfoust

Schleprock1 said:


> Maybe this will help... The last day is Monday the 18th. I'm guessing your dog trial is Sunday. You can get the dog trial in before deer season is over.


Completely forgot!! I doubt I make it out Monday, she's already not happy with the current dog schedule and she only knows about half of it


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Was just checking the weather to see if I'm making it out an evening before Saturday or just Saturday. I always am out the last day of deer season, whether with the flintlock or bow. Just like sitting there the last hour, reflecting on what I saw and when, making plans for next year that I'll forget by Sunday, figuring out what is the best way to tell my wife "Yes I know deer season is over but I signed up for a dog trial tomorrow." And if there's a flower shop on the way home.


You got Monday yet this year right?

Whoops I see someone else caught that too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Was just checking the weather to see if I'm making it out an evening before Saturday or just Saturday. I always am out the last day of deer season, whether with the flintlock or bow. Just like sitting there the last hour, reflecting on what I saw and when, making plans for next year that I'll forget by Sunday, figuring out what is the best way to tell my wife "Yes I know deer season is over but I signed up for a dog trial tomorrow." And if there's a flower shop on the way home.


Which trial you heading too? Remind me again about your dog?


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Which trial you heading too? Remind me again about your dog?


This ones just a chukar challenge I'm going to see what the little English Cocker can do. I usually do the UFTA stuff (with the lab) and we finally started being competitive right when Covid shut everything down. 
Problem is that we hunt one day with an ecollar on (and I let him get "out there" because I don't feel like walking over there sometimes. If he gets birdy I'll hustle over) and the next day I'm trying to run him without a collar, timed, close working and supposedly under control.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice, they're always fun....good luck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> Anyone still hunting?


Haven't been out much but plan on going out a few more times during the last few days.

3 outings so far for a total of 7hrs and 45 minutes, 26 deer seen and had one outing with a goose egg. Don't really care if I kill anything again other then time......till spring turkey season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Curious why you would wish for that.....


Still haven’t got a reply to this moon? Why do u wish more people tried archery during gun season? Do u? I thought you posted before that you stay out of woods during gun season?


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone see the article in PA Outdoor News with the Montgomery County buck from years ago?


----------



## Mathias

Road trip, slimmies and kielbasa are ready 😋


----------



## nicko

Kill ‘em all!!!!!

PGC proposing to go to 14 day concurrent deer season statewide for regular firearms season.



https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/MediaReportsSurveys/Documents/2021%20January%20Agenda.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3UqFtM0LJdejPBeUo_fUC-XObDx-adedMAJVTcGhuZOVEbk35qyn7aTPc


----------



## Mathias

Nooooooo 😡


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Kill ‘em all!!!!!
> 
> PGC proposing to go to 14 day concurrent deer season statewide for regular firearms season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/MediaReportsSurveys/Documents/2021%20January%20Agenda.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3UqFtM0LJdejPBeUo_fUC-XObDx-adedMAJVTcGhuZOVEbk35qyn7aTPc


About time. Hopefully the BOC doesn't cave this year.


----------



## Mathias

Make antlerless firearms 3 days again.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Make antlerless firearms 3 days again.


I think if that happened, we’d be back to having an over population of deer in 2 years.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I think if that happened, we’d be back to having an over population of deer in 2 years.


Agreed. 

The state manages at a high level. Sadly people who don’t care will not balance their harvest with local conditions. 

I prefer a concurrent season, more deer movement on opening day. Plus some folks shoot a doe and leave the woods, instead of holding out for a buck.


----------



## nicko

I’ve relayed my experiences in Berks 5C over the years. The habitat on this property is marginal at best. And years spent hunting it, trail cams pics snd vids, have reaffirmed what I came to know.....this mountain does not hold deer. They pass through, they come and go. 

I have gone seasons struggling to see deer there only to see them running all over the place some days. I know now this property is not a hard measuring stick of the oversll deer herd. It is rather a loose litmus of the local deer herd that uses this mountain as its circuitous weekly route.

this type of property, if you wait for the perfect wind, you will hunt a handful of days a year. You will need to get out there and hunt as much as you can in areas you know produce and just hope the deer are traveling those areas that day.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Anyone still hunting?


Yup. Was out last evening. Got a nice red fox. Sat in a spot that had over 10 deer prior night. Only had the fox come in, 13 yard shot, did get him in hinds as he tried to run right when I shot. Too bad he has a bad ear infection and doesn’t make a good mount. Getting him tapper tanned..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Agreed.
> The state manages at a high level. Sadly people who don’t care will not balance their harvest with local conditions.


Not sure how that corresponds to a multi-week season? Please explain...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Not sure how that corresponds to a multi-week season? Please explain...


My perspective is that the state shortens or lengthens available days to harvest antlerless to achieve harvest goals for the state. On a local level, we each make decisions about what we think is best for our hunting area, regardless of how many days we have to shoot a doe. Sadly, some folks think available tags and available days to shoot does means they need to keep shooting even when there isn’t an over abundance of deer.


----------



## Mathias

I tend to agree. One way to keep ppl from being gluttonous is to limit the time available to hunt.


----------



## PaBone

I pulled some camera cards yesterday and had six does feeding on my turnip tops. They have dug up a few turnips and radishes but not eating any roots yet. We stopped shooting does because deer numbers have been so low around here, mainly from several EHD outbreaks and high coyote populations. This is the biggest group of deer I've seen in years and as long as we don't have another outbreak this summer of EHD we should be able to start shooting a few does.


----------



## Mathias

That’s a nice looking spot there.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Kill ‘em all!!!!!
> 
> PGC proposing to go to 14 day concurrent deer season statewide for regular firearms season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/MediaReportsSurveys/Documents/2021%20January%20Agenda.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3UqFtM0LJdejPBeUo_fUC-XObDx-adedMAJVTcGhuZOVEbk35qyn7aTPc


I actually emailed in a comment to the Commission several weeks ago. Right after rifle season. I didn't ask for a 14 day concurrent season, but I did ask for the first week to be concurrent. For those of us that got a buck in archery season the last two years the Saturday starter has not been experienced. And the first Sunday open in rifle season in many years was not experienced. Not to mention that by the now second Saturday all the deer are virtually nocturnal and won't move during daylight unless pushed. If the goal is population control, it doesn't make sense to take out the buck when one can service 100 does.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> 2nd tag for 3A was awarded this morning. Just need to send in for two tags in 5C (and maybe one in 3C....  ..... and I'll be set.





nicko said:


> Kill ‘em all!!!!!
> 
> PGC proposing to go to 14 day concurrent deer season statewide for regular firearms season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/InformationResources/MediaReportsSurveys/Documents/2021%20January%20Agenda.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3UqFtM0LJdejPBeUo_fUC-XObDx-adedMAJVTcGhuZOVEbk35qyn7aTPc


Some of you guys confuse me.
In September you are buying your 5th antlerless tag to use in area's with the longest killing opportunity, and in January you are complaining about hunters in areas with less hunting time getting to "kill'em all!!!" with fewer available tags.....


----------



## Schleprock1

Let's discuss cellular game camera's. According to the PGC Digest








It would be illegal for me to text a fellow hunter that a deer is headed his way. Wouldn't this apply to using cellular game camera's during hunting season as well?


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Some of you guys confuse me.
> In September you are buying your 5th antlerless tag to use in area's with the longest killing opportunity, and in January you are complaining about hunters in areas with less hunting time getting to "kill'em all!!!" with fewer available tags.....


I have no intention to use all the tags I get. Most deer I've ever taken in a season is two. And I eat two deer a year by myself.

Why do I get this many tags? Opportunities vary season to season in different areas. Bad acorn crop where I hunt in 5C this year and never had a realistic shot opportunity with the bow all year. If more opportunities exist in Potter or 5C for me to get two deer, I have options with two tags in each area.

My "kill em' all" is said in jest. Not complaining at all. A lot of hunters have limited time to get out and hunt. I'm all for more opportunties and Sundays open to all game species. 

Any more of my past posts you'd like to critique?


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> I have no intention to use all the tags I get. Most deer I've ever taken in a season is two. And I eat two deer a year by myself.
> 
> Why do I get this many tags? Opportunities vary season to season in different areas. Bad acorn crop where I hunt in 5C this year and never had a realistic shot opportunity with the bow all year. If more opportunities exist in Potter or 5C for me to get two deer, I have options with two tags in each area.
> 
> My "kill em' all" is said in jest. Not complaining at all. A lot of hunters have limited time to get out and hunt. I'm all for more opportunties and Sundays open to all game species.
> 
> Any more of my past posts you'd like to critique?


Not critiquing your posts. Just trying to understand how somebody that buys so many tags can complain about others killing all of the deer.
You explained your situation well. Now I understand.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Not critiquing your posts. *Just trying to understand how somebody that buys so many tags can complain about others killing all of the deer.*
> You explained your situation well. Now I understand.


Again, I was not complaining.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> Let's discuss cellular game camera's. According to the PGC Digest
> View attachment 7341345
> 
> It would be illegal for me to text a fellow hunter that a deer is headed his way. Wouldn't this apply to using cellular game camera's during hunting season as well?


Interesting...the transmission clearly alerts the hunter that live game has passed through the camera's detection zone...which according to your post is a violation.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> I actually emailed in a comment to the Commission several weeks ago. Right after rifle season. I didn't ask for a 14 day concurrent season, but I did ask for the first week to be concurrent. For those of us that got a buck in archery season the last two years the Saturday starter has not been experienced. And the first Sunday open in rifle season in many years was not experienced. Not to mention that by the now second Saturday all the deer are virtually nocturnal and won't move during daylight unless pushed. If the goal is population control, it doesn't make sense to take out the buck when one can service 100 does.


With a two week concurrent season,the harvest increased about 20%.They simply drop the antlerless allocation by 20% when they go concurrent.The idea of having a split season is to give people the illusion that they're seeing more deer that first week.


----------



## rogersb

I hope we get concurrent seasons for rifle. I didn't fill any of my 3 doe tags in archery so when rifle rolled around I got out and got 2 doe on back-to-back days. I could have gone out and filled the 3rd, but I was tired and sore so I didn't. If I had 2 weeks to fill 3 tags I could space out that work. Of course, I could just try harder to fill them in archery


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> I hope we get concurrent seasons for rifle. I didn't fill any of my 3 doe tags in archery so when rifle rolled around I got out and got 2 doe on back-to-back days. I could have gone out and filled the 3rd, but I was tired and sore so I didn't. If I had 2 weeks to fill 3 tags I could space out that work. Of course, I could just try harder to fill them in archery


Kill em' all!!!!


----------



## jasonk0519

Schleprock1 said:


> Let's discuss cellular game camera's. According to the PGC Digest
> View attachment 7341345
> 
> It would be illegal for me to text a fellow hunter that a deer is headed his way. Wouldn't this apply to using cellular game camera's during hunting season as well?


It looks like I need to delete a few texts. How long has this rule been around, I never saw this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting...the transmission clearly alerts the hunter that live game has passed through the camera's detection zone...which according to your post is a violation.


The way I read it it would be a violation. The question is, is it enforceable? 
I go into an area to hunt and there happens to be a cell camera on a tree 25 yards away. Deputy walks up and tries to give me a citation. I say, "Not my camera."


----------



## dougell

Until he looks at you phone but the chances would be slim.They do listen to scanners and pinch people all the time with two way radios.


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> Until he looks at you phone but the chances would be slim.They do listen to scanners and pinch people all the time with two way radios.


I would think they would need to get the serial number from the camera and a warrant to contact the company for the connected cell number.


----------



## tam9492

jasonk0519 said:


> It looks like I need to delete a few texts. How long has this rule been around, I never saw this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m 28, and that’s been on the books as long as I can remember. Of course, when I started hunting, that rule applied mostly to two-way radios.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Until he looks at you phone but the chances would be slim.They do listen to scanners and pinch people all the time with two way radios.


This happens a lot during bear season in the canyon...they nab a couple every year, big out west too...I can't believe how many outfitters knowingly break this law in support of their clients. A guy from work was on a combo hunt in Wyoming in this year...was settled in glassing for elk and his guide took a call from another guide who spotted a nice muley...they packed up their elk observatory and made a move for the muley, which according to him was MILES away....it didn't work out, but in the context of these posts is certainly interesting.

As for the enforceability; if they want to be jackwagons in the field, they simply issue the citation and force you to pay or fight it in court in which you would have to prove the cam wasn't yours, which I think would be easy enough.

Part of me understands the spirit behind the regulation, but wonder how much they could actually help in the moment. Don't get me wrong, it is great to sit 5-hours away and grab intel that the buck are starting to move more during daylight, but is that actually going to have a postive impact on me taking the deer in the pic that was transmitted...who knows...too many variables.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Part of me understands the spirit behind the regulation, but wonder how much they could actually help in the moment. Don't get me wrong, it is great to sit 5-hours away and grab intel that the buck are starting to move more during daylight, but is that actually going to have a postive impact on me taking the deer in the pic that was transmitted...who knows...too many variables.


I would think you would be alright in that scenario. But if the camera is within 100 yards or maybe even on the same property, they would have a case.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> I would think you would be alright in that scenario. But if the camera is within 100 yards or maybe even on the same property, they would have a case.


All of my cams are on property that I, most within eyeshot of a pre-hung stand or prepped areas for climbing. Not sure how a cam transmitting images within eye shot of my stand is an advantage but I guess if I was using my phone to post on AT during the hunt and the notification popped up and said "turn around you big dummy", it would be a help.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Let's discuss cellular game camera's. According to the PGC Digest
> View attachment 7341345
> 
> It would be illegal for me to text a fellow hunter that a deer is headed his way. Wouldn't this apply to using cellular game camera's during hunting season as well?


Deer and bear drives use two-way radios. Heck, I've seen them in group photos...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm just going to bite the bullet and get one of these....





__





Thermal Drones (Infrared) – Dronefly


THERMAL DRONES / INFRARED AERIAL IMAGING Dronefly has been servicing the rapidly growing drone industry for the past 5 years and continues to offer exceptional service and technical support to our expanding industrial UAV customer base. Find out why Dronefly has been leading the UAV industry




www.dronefly.com





I can sit on the porch and survail the entire property.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> This happens a lot during bear season in the canyon...they nab a couple every year, big out west too...I can't believe how many outfitters knowingly break this law in support of their clients. A guy from work was on a combo hunt in Wyoming in this year...was settled in glassing for elk and his guide took a call from another guide who spotted a nice muley...they packed up their elk observatory and made a move for the muley, which according to him was MILES away....it didn't work out, but in the context of these posts is certainly interesting.
> 
> As for the enforceability; if they want to be jackwagons in the field, they simply issue the citation and force you to pay or fight it in court in which you would have to prove the cam wasn't yours, which I think would be easy enough.
> 
> Part of me understands the spirit behind the regulation, but wonder how much they could actually help in the moment. Don't get me wrong, it is great to sit 5-hours away and grab intel that the buck are starting to move more during daylight, but is that actually going to have a postive impact on me taking the deer in the pic that was transmitted...who knows...too many variables.


We haven't used radios in a few years.The constant chatter drove me nuts but you did hear some interesting stuff.At least once a day when there was a lot of radio traffic,I used to like to say,Dad,Dad,I got one.The radio would blow up with about 5 different guys trying to get a hold of their kid lol.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I'm just going to bite the bullet and get one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Drones (Infrared) – Dronefly
> 
> 
> THERMAL DRONES / INFRARED AERIAL IMAGING Dronefly has been servicing the rapidly growing drone industry for the past 5 years and continues to offer exceptional service and technical support to our expanding industrial UAV customer base. Find out why Dronefly has been leading the UAV industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dronefly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can sit on the porch and survail the entire property.


How much does that run? Shoot a deer, send it up and let it follow until it drops! The ultimate recovery tool!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have no clue, I was joking...I saw the camera alone was $6500...would be neat to play around with...my buddy uses as lot of thermal imaging equipment in his line of work, so I have the good fortune of playing with a lot of it, but his very protective of his two drones. Did you know you are required to have FCC certifications, licenses and clearances to fly some drones in some areas....I didn't know that....we commissioned him to to some work for us and the hoops he had to jump through because of our proximity to Limerick was unreal. I guess better to be sate than sorry.


----------



## dougell

A few years ago,the PGC proposed to make scouting with drones illegal.I don't know what ever happened about it though.You definately can't spot a deer with a drone and then go hunt it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure how a cam transmitting images within eye shot of my stand is an advantage but I guess if I was using my phone to post on AT during the hunt and the notification popped up and said "turn around you big dummy", it would be a help.


I have read articles where folks chose a different stand or quickly headed to a stand due to cellular camera alerts. Not the scenario you describe...but at what point do we cross out of the fair chase territory? I ask because I don’t have any cellular cams YET but plan to own a few Tactacams this year. So how do I/should I use that data? Is it any different than someone texting me what they’ve seen headed toward my empty stand? 

Interested in input from you guys?


----------



## Schleprock1

LetThemGrow said:


> I have read articles where folks chose a different stand or quickly headed to a stand due to cellular camera alerts. Not the scenario you describe...but at what point do we cross out of the fair chase territory? I ask because I don’t have any cellular cams YET but plan to own a few Tactacams this year. So how do I/should I use that data? Is it any different than someone texting me what they’ve seen headed toward my empty stand?
> 
> Interested in input from you guys?


It's really getting hard for the PGC to police things like this. Anybody remember "SPORT" Sportsmen Policing Our Ranks Together. Some will call it a "snitch" system but that is only if you turn somebody in. Which I would do for outright poaching. But moreover it was a system of, if you are uncomfortable with what your buddies are doing, have a discussion with them. Sometimes peer pressure, or just the fact that people know they are being watched and judged, can change how they choose to act.

As for the "fair chase" thing. Most of that is on you and your conscience. Are you going to feel good if you're sleeping on stand and your phone wakes you up to tell you the biggest deer of your life is coming down the trail? Would you pass on it because it was an unfair advantage?


----------



## vonfoust

I have two cell cams now. Was sitting in a stand when an alert came up that there was a deer in front of another stand. It was odd to say the least. I'm used to sitting in one stand thinking "Damn I picked the wrong stand" but to have it verified was a kick in the groin. 
The thought crossed my mind "I should get over there." (not exactly sure how I would have even proceeded to do that but...) then quickly realized I didn't even want to shoot a deer like that. 

It definitely would be tough to enforce.


----------



## tca126

Can anyone better explain the proposed antlerless license options?


----------



## LetThemGrow

*SUNDAY HUNTING*
This past fall, Pennsylvania hunters were afforded the opportunity to hunt deer and bears on Sunday.
State law only allows the hunting of foxes, crows and coyotes on Sundays, but the state Legislature last year approved a change in that law to also allow more general hunting on three select Sundays.
Hunters were allowed to bowhunt for deer on one Sunday, hunt for bear on another and hunt with firearms for deer on the third.
Seasons for other game animals were open during those periods, and many hunters said they wished they could have been hunting those animals on those select Sundays as well.
The law allows for three Sunday hunts and specified that one had to be in archery deer season and another in firearms deer season. The third Sunday was left to the Game Commission’s discretion.
The law does not specify what species can or can’t be hunted on those Sundays.
For the 2021-22 season, the three special Sunday hunts are scheduled for Nov. 14, 21 and 28.
Bowhunting for deer will be allowed on Nov. 14 and 21; bear hunting will be allowed Nov. 21; and firearms deer hunting will be allowed Nov. 28.
Additionally, the Game Commission is proposing to allow small game and furbearer hunting on Nov. 14 and 21 as well.
Turkey hunting and waterfowl hunting will not be allowed.
*UNLIMITED DOE TAGS*
The Pennsylvania Game Commission each year issues a set number of antlerless deer licenses per WMU. The individual WMU allocations are based on local deer populations.
In recent years, the agency has not sold all licenses issued, which affects its deer management plans. Simply, a license that isn’t sold is one that can never be used to take a deer.
This past season, there were about 16,000 unsold licenses available in WMUs 2A and 4A. As of this week, WMU 2A had sold out, but WMU 4A still had over 5,000 tags remaining.
Currently, an individual hunter can hold no more than three antlerless licenses for WMUs outside the Special Regulations Areas of WMU 5C, 5D and 2B. Hunters can have an unlimited number of licenses for those three units, and those tags can be held in addition to three tags outside those units.
Under a new proposal, hunters outside the special regulations areas no longer will be limited to three licenses, and hunters inside those three units no longer will be allowed to buy as many tags as they want at one time.
The new proposal calls for hunters to be allowed to buy an unlimited number of tags statewide through a season, but each hunter can be in possession of no more than four tags at one time.


In this system, the agency would hold its usual three rounds of by-mail antlerless license sales in the summer. Hunters would be allowed to apply for one tag per round statewide – including in the special regulations areas – to end up with three tags at the end of those rounds.
Then, beginning the second Monday in September, tags that remain for sale would be available for purchase over the counter at county treasurers offices. Hunters would then be allowed to buy a fourth tag.
(Or, if you hadn’t bought any to this point, you could buy up to four in one shot.)
Moving forward, an individual hunter can buy a fifth tag after he reports to the agency that he has filled one of his four tags, and if there are still tags left for sale. And he can keep buying tags so long as they are available and as long as he proves he filled one of his other tags.
Four unused antlerless tags would be the most a hunter could have in hand at any given time, but there is no limit on how many that hunter can use through the course of a season. The only limitation would be in the number of antlerless licenses allocated to each WMU.
“The Commission also expects to see the collateral benefit of increased harvest reporting rates with this new process due to the harvest reporting requirements applied to the issuance of subsequent antlerless deer licenses,” the agency states in the Jan. 23 meeting agenda.
“Lastly, the Commission also sees the potential for antlerless deer license sales to stretch into regular firearms deer seasons for some WMUs, thus making some antlerless deer licenses available to hunters purchasing their hunting license later in the hunting season.”
*E-LICENSES*
All hunters currently are required to carry paper hunting licenses.
Beginning with the 2021-22 season, the agency is proposing to allow hunters to have electronic licenses, or e-licenses.
This is a digital copy of a license that hunters would carry on their phones. They would not need to have the paper license with them.
Paper carcass tags for the various game animals would still be required.
So let’s say you buy a hunting license online. You could just keep a digital copy of it, along with your muzzleloader stamp, archery stamp, bear license, etc., on your phone and the Game Commission would mail to you the appropriate paper carcass tags.
You can still go to a license agent and buy a paper license and receive all your harvest tags at the time of the sale.
*TURKEY SEASON CUTS*
“With wild turkey population trends declining in many wildlife management units,” the Game Commission states, there is a proposal for cuts to fall turkey seasons in 15 WMUs.
The fall season would be closed altogether in WMU 5A, where the agency has been talking about turkey declines for the last several years.
In WMUs 1A, 4A, 4B, 4D and 4E, where fall turkey hunting had been allowed for two weeks, the season would be reduced to one week.
In WMUs 2F, 2G, 2H, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3D and 4C, which had a two-week hunt followed two weeks later by a three-day hunt at Thanksgiving, the Thanksgiving leg of the season will be eliminated.
And in WMU 2C, which had a three-week hunt followed by the three-day Thanksgiving leg, the season would be reduced by one week.
The three-day fall season for WMU 5B, which covers nearly all of Lancaster County, would remain intact.
There is no change proposed to the spring gobbler season.


----------



## yetihunter1

not sure I am a fan of the new doe tag regs.....


----------



## LetThemGrow

Matt:

If you buy a new Bowtech in gray finish with 50# limbs I’d like right of first refusal.

Sincerely,
LTG


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Matt:
> 
> If you buy a new Bowtech in gray finish with 50# limbs I’d like right of first refusal.
> 
> Sincerely,
> LTG


I’ll add you to the list.....you’re #237

Yours in archery,
Matt

😘


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I’ll add you to the list.....you’re #237
> 
> Yours in archery,
> Matt
> 
> 😘


Sadly it’s probably true....



Even if u get a 60 let me know...but preferably a 50...that should eliminate some of the folks ahead of me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Hmmmmm.....doesn't sound like more Sundays will be added to the 2021-22 season. Still 3 Sundays.....just open to more game species that can be hunted.
> 
> At least the ball got rolling but if this is all the progress that can be made, that ball just rolled into a pile of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Sunday hunting on Pennsylvania Game Commission agenda
> 
> 
> Opportunities could be expanded in second year for Sunday hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pennlive.com


The way the press releases had these proposed changes listed was "Unlimited doe tags" . . which isn't exactly accurate. I actually very much like what they are proposing around antlerless tags. I guess last year there were several WMUs that didn't sell out and they felt like this was impeding their management efforts. But the big change would be no more mass buying of tags anywhere including special regs. The most tags you could have at a time is 4. If you fill one, you can go buy another. This does two things. No more of my hunting neighbors buying 50 tags at a shot and flinging arrows at every deer that walks or runs by.


----------



## Mathias

[emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a deer approach last evening to 45 yards, shed buck...for those still out, be careful.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> [emoji39]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take 5# of sticks, 5 rings of bologna, and a dozen chops.


----------



## 12-Ringer

On the cell cam issue....
I'd think it would be virtually impossible to immediately capitalize on the information received....like Von mentioned I too have been on stand, getting skunked, only to get a notification that something is moving closer to a stand in a different location. I think many of us have those second guessing internal dialogues on the way out, "should've picked the other stand"; now the notification confirms it and "a kick in the groin" is an apt description of the feeling....

How realistic is it that you would be able to get the notification, grab you gear, get to the location undetected, and capitalize on the information received....I don't know about you guys, but I think those chances are SUPER slim.

The way I used mine this fall was to help me decided which stands to pick, no different than what I did with my standard cams when I pulled the cards, only this fall, I wasn't traipsing all over the landscape, pulling cards. I had my cams set in locations where I had reason to suspect good activity, if the camera transmissions confirmed it, that's where I would hunt.

I should mention that this info doesn't replace good woodsmanship and as much common sense that rests in that statement, I was amazed at how many and how often folks disregarded skills that I know they posses, because THEY GOT A PICTURE. Watched guys hunt stands on the worst winds because they got a picture last night and they wonder why they don't see a deer while they are there....

These Reveal cams are SWEET; inexpensive and efficient - two qualities that are rarely shared in the same sentence these days; especially with regard to electronics. I gather the same data as my traditional cams, but can be much less intrusive about it. Since a lot of my hunting is on public these days I can monitor different locations, which I have already identified as worthy of my attention and when the action starts to heat up in these areas, move in for a hunt. It is much better than hiking a mile back to pull a card, only to learn they haven't moved on those acorns yet, or the apples are still holding tight, etc...It can also help confirm or refute my theories, e.g. WOW, look at his clear cut trail, deer must be hitting this all day....hang a cam and leave...2-weeks go by and nothing or 35 hits overnight...it would be almost impossible to "run and gun" to take advantage of exactly what is on the cam, but the info will direct my efforts AND best of all, I don't blow the spot hiking in and out to wonder what is going on....

That's what I do with my cams....., I just looked at my app now, a small 6pnt was in the area at 4:00AM, the cam has been out since 11/14 and the battery meter still reads 100%. Using standard duracell alkaline's, the card has 1GB of data on it (32GB card) not sure how many total pics as I often delete the ones from my app that I don't care to keep, right now there are 73 pics on my app from 1/4 to 1/14.

There is a part of me that certainly understands the spirit of the regulation, but there is NO part of me that feels this in any way violates the sanctity of fair chase any more than a standard camera. It would be different if it were a drone or something, that could follow the target and direct your action in real time. 

Hope the rant makes sense.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I'll take 5# of sticks, 5 rings of bologna, and a dozen chops.


Sorry brother, no bologna, it’s kielbasa with cheese and jalapeño 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I think I could have gotten within shooting distance if it was gun season Joe. 

Today it almost feels like I am in a stand while sitting here at my desk. I've gotten 7 notifications, 3 were nothing and 4 were a d*** squirrel. 
I do get that "card check" feeling every morning now when I go downstairs and get the morning coffee.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This giant tried sneaking through this morning...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where is that Chuckar Challenge you mentioned?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I have read articles where folks chose a different stand or quickly headed to a stand due to cellular camera alerts. Not the scenario you describe...but at what point do we cross out of the fair chase territory? I ask because I don’t have any cellular cams YET but plan to own a few Tactacams this year. So how do I/should I use that data? Is it any different than someone texting me what they’ve seen headed toward my empty stand?
> 
> Interested in input from you guys?


I was thinking about this when you asked me a question earlier about my feelings about blinds. You mentioned cell cameras. I won't use them for two reasons. 1) I'm cheap. 2) don't want to be tempted by the scenario you describe. This was the first year I used trail cameras at all and they played little or no part in my decisions on when or where to hunt. I used them at my NJ property and typically viewed the cards after returning home from hunting. Mostly we got a bit of an inventory of animals (deer and other). It was kind of fun to see what would be on there but it almost kept me from getting my nice buck I got there. I almost gave hunting there altogether after seeing the pics of the EHD-infected doe.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Sorry brother, no bologna, it’s kielbasa with cheese and jalapeño
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that works too...

Who does your processing?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Yesterday afternoon I watched 3 doe, 2 fawns and 2 buck feeding for the last 45ish minutes. I didn't recognize the nicer of the 2 buck at all..but he only carried one side. Thought the smaller one was a lil' spike y buck I had seen a few times in the regular archery season, that ended up losing a side completely before the season was over, but when I got a better look...it turned out it wasn't him at all. This one had a little y and a decent brow tine while the other side was broken off with about 4"s of main beam left. Nice to see some surviving buck this time of year!

This morning I was out for about 2hrs on a public property where I had cams out yet, not checked since 12/11. I encountered atleast 3 other sets of human tracks before I even got to the first cam, which was disconcerting to say the least, but neither cam was pilfered. 356 pics on one cam and 861 on the other....many doe (possibly a shed buck), a hawk, skunk, 2 coyotes and a ton of red fox movement among the highlights...as well as a different guy passing by each cam. None appeared to be hunting or atleast didn't appear to be carrying a weapon...curiously though...one was wearing nearly knee high rubber boots as he jogged his way through!?

Saw a fella walking his little doggy this morning but no deer either way. 5 late season outings thus far with 2 goose eggs...33 deer seen, a bald eagle and 1 human with his 4 legged friend.

I considered going out this evening, may have been good with the front coming in...although a bit breezy, but I reconsidered that idea.


----------



## Mathias

Sat this afternoon in 5c.
At last light I had a couple does milling about. Haven’t seen a buck in months [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Mathias said:


> Sat this afternoon in 5c.
> At last light I had a couple does milling about. Haven’t seen a buck in months [emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be your bucks shed already, I’m in southern 4c and the majority of our buck shed already. I’ve got a bunch of shed bucks on camera, the earliest ones shed by the middle of December here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamsdealer

Friend of mine shot what he thought was a giant doe in 5d last week right under his stand. Ended up being a 2 year old shed buck. Had a good look at it before he shot. Holes were completely healed over, so he lost his antlers some time ago. 

I went to a popular park in 5d with my young daughter and a flint for an hour this evening. She got cold so we left early at 5 and I saw a herd of 13 deer feeding in a field about a quarter mile from the public. Not one horn. Very little fresh sign and lots of boot tracks where I was. I know the park well and can usually get on deer if I'm alone and have a few hours, but often pass shots or limit myself to one public 5d deer a year.

Hoping for a midweek snow day before the season ends...


----------



## John_pro

Yes be careful identifying your targets out there.... the bone is starting to drop 








u


----------



## davydtune

Well back from my trapping adventure  We were at camp 8 days total and while we didn't get skunked it didn't go nearly as well as I hoped, lol! We just never got into the yotes which blows me away since they are so thick down there. We had fresh sign but we seemed to be behind them the whole week. Ended up with over 7 miles of trap line out and had 7 days of checks but only caught a few critters. However I did catch this gal and even though they were out of season and I had to let her go it made my trip! First one ever for me 😁 All in all it was an awesome trip though. Spending a week with my pops in that beautiful country was a win win in my eyes! I did wear the old man out a little, lol!


----------



## davydtune

And yes it was an interesting release, lol! I was just glad when she slipped out of the release pole snare that she ran the other way 😲


----------



## Mathias

I’ll bet that was a puckering experience!
I miss seeing them in my area, for several years I had non stop pics of them, then they vanished.


----------



## Mathias

This time of year, everything is nocturnal.
The young 8 is going to be a stud if he makes it a few years.


----------



## nicko

Three inches of fresh powder overnight. Hoping today turns out to be flintastic.


----------



## nicko

Three inches of fresh powder overnight. Hoping today turns out to be flintastic.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sat this afternoon in 5c.
> At last light I had a couple does milling about. Haven’t seen a buck in months [emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt after rifle I had at least 5 different bucks on cam at our 3c place. Once the big snow came through I started getting pics of shed bucks and haven't seen an antler on those cameras since. I'm sure not all are shed but it seems like that front triggered a few to drop on the early side. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

John_pro said:


> Yes be careful identifying your targets out there.... the bone is starting to drop
> 
> View attachment 7342497
> u


Nice


----------



## 138104

Not sure why I left my jacket at home. I hope I can make it the last hour.


----------



## nicko

Picturesque Potter.


----------



## Mathias

Liking that top pic Nick!


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Liking that top pic Nick!


That top pic is really cool!


----------



## perryhunter4

davydtune said:


> And yes it was an interesting release, lol! I was just glad when she slipped out of the release pole snare that she ran the other way


They can be pretty nasty. I still remember seeing my first one in the wild about 10 years ago hunting in WV. I heard this loud scream coming from the inside of a big oak tree...out comes a fisher with a squirrel in its mouth about 2 minutes later. I have now seen quite a few in PA over the past 3 years archery hunting.


----------



## j.d.m.

Well, the goose hunters don’t care about it being dark. The first shots rang out at 5:40 pm. Then more a few minutes later. Had to be shooting at skylined shiloetts. I could barely see 30 yards in front of me walking out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My boss called me today to ask what hunting season would be going right now that would make it sound like a war....goose! Hahaha


----------



## 138104

Saw a huge buck at 5:15 tonight. Had to be 20" wide. Shortly after, 2 big doe came in, but never got within 50 yds. Good night overall.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool pics Nicko!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw 10 deer this evening, a doe and her fawn at 4:07pm and then none again till just after quitting time. 
I stopped to watch 7 doe and a good buck (looked very much like the same 8pt I passed that was chasing doe on October 17th!) walk out of the woods my dad was in on my way back to the truck. They seemed to have came through right where my dad had been sitting but turned out he was on his way out by then and missed seeing them by maybe 30 sec's to a minute at most.

Was hoping my dad was going to get a chance at another deer for his final deer hunt of the 20-21 deer season...but he didn't even see one .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice pics Nick! No joy with the flinty huh?


----------



## Mr. October

bamsdealer said:


> Friend of mine shot what he thought was a giant doe in 5d last week right under his stand. Ended up being a 2 year old shed buck. Had a good look at it before he shot. Holes were completely healed over, so he lost his antlers some time ago.
> 
> I went to a popular park in 5d with my young daughter and a flint for an hour this evening. She got cold so we left early at 5 and I saw a herd of 13 deer feeding in a field about a quarter mile from the public. Not one horn. Very little fresh sign and lots of boot tracks where I was. I know the park well and can usually get on deer if I'm alone and have a few hours, but often pass shots or limit myself to one public 5d deer a year.
> 
> Hoping for a midweek snow day before the season ends...


In 2019 one of our guys shot a 7 point on opening day of rifle season. When he climbed down and recovered it, it was antlerless. It was really thick and he never did find one of the antlers but fortunately it was laying on one. Both shed. The deer was fat and healthy. They can start losing them pretty early. The year prior we watched a buck take off into some heavy rhododendrun and knocked one antler off on the way in. Also the first week of rifle season. All in 3D.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Not sure why I left my jacket at home. I hope I can make it the last hour.


I learned a long time ago. Always take a jacket. What a hard lesson learned too. I was in college and came home for a long weekend. I hunted Thursday night when I got home. Temps were in the 70s. I killed a doe that night. Friday was similar weather. When I hit the stand that evening I was in the same light cotton camo as the night prior. It was warm, and I chose to hunt a stand that required me to go through the neighbor's property to reach. They hunted as well, but I always made sure to get in well before them and not leave early to mess them up. (Though they often pushed the limits of legal hunting time.) Anyway, deer were on the move. There was a grove of persimmon trees across a wide ditch from me. They always attracted deer early in the season. But about an hour before dark, a cold front swept through dropping temps into the low 50s with a stiff wind. In minutes I was shaking uncontrollably in my summer get-up. I realized I couldn't stay in the stand much longer but couldn't walk out because of the neighbors. I decided to climb down and warm up. The stand was a homemade ladder stand on a telephone pole we had planted. There were no trees around but a lot of heavy brush. Basically, you could easily shoot from the stand but not once you climbed down. I left my bow in the stand and climbed down and literally did jumping jacks and other exercises to warm up. Just as I finally stopped shaking, I looked through the brush and saw a giant 8 pointer walking perfectly down the trail and stopping 12 yards away with his head down munching persimmons. I was on the ground surrounded by brush. My bow was up in the stand. Even if I had it, there was no shot from the ground. Lesson learned about not taking a jacket.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nice pics Nick! No joy with the flinty huh?


Nope. Two days, two deer seen. Seemed we were always one step behind. Get up and leave your post, come back two hours later, and see fresh tracks close enough that you could have clubbed one with the gun.


----------



## jlh42581

Have you guys been into the new license system yet? Just went in to buy a fishing license, completely different


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Nope. Two days, two deer seen. Seemed we were always one step behind. Get up and leave your post, come back two hours later, and see fresh tracks close enough that you could have clubbed one with the gun.


Tough luck Nick. Snow would have been nice here but it never lasted very long when we had it.
1 more day left for me and might only go out for the pm, not sure if I'll pull the trigger even if I get the chance though. Still have till this Saturday in the special regs, going to get out again?



jlh42581 said:


> Have you guys been into the new license system yet? Just went in to buy a fishing license, completely different


I haven't. Bought all my licenses online last year but was thinking of getting my new fishing license. What's been changed now?


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Have you guys been into the new license system yet? Just went in to buy a fishing license, completely different


Hopefully modernized a bit. I remember when it first came out it was considered state of the art. Then they didn't change it for 10 years.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Tough luck Nick. Snow would have been nice here but it never lasted very long when we had it.
> 1 more day left for me and might only go out for the pm, not sure if I'll pull the trigger even if I get the chance though. Still have till this Saturday in the special regs, going to get out again?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. Bought all my licenses online last year but was thinking of getting my new fishing license. What's been changed now?


Think we had too much snow. With the Friday night powder on top of what was already on the ground, there was 10-12 inches total. Deer were not touching to food plots and stayed in the timber. The one deer I saw was 50-60 yards but facing me straight on. Her neck was clear and wide open but with open sights and new to flintlock, I was not comfortable taking that shot.

Still one more week down here in 5C. I’ll probably get out one more time.

Managed to get my Explorer stuck on the lease on Friday morning. Thought I could make it up something that in hindsight I had no business trying and came to an immediate halt. Spent close to 1 hour trying to dig out with my windshield scraper and then another 30 minutes with my buddy. Didn’t matter which mode I put the 4WD drivetrain in (snow, sand, or mud/rut), I couldn’t move forward or backwards. One of the rear tires worked through all the snow and ice and into mud that ended up over top of the bottom profile of the tire. Once it became apparent we were not getting unstuck with our own efforts, I called AAA (had to walk a bit to get a signal) and they said they’d there in 60-90 minutes (which probably meant 3 hours). We were standing at the front entrance to the lease and another hunter on his ATV was driving out. He said he could run home and come back with his truck and chain to pull us out. “Hell yeah”! Then he said “ gotta warn you, I have covid in my house and I’m on quarantine”. Hmmmmmm......we’ve got our masks.... keep our distance. ”Sounds good....we’ll wait right here for you”. He returned in 15 minutes and plucked my ride out like it was nothing.

So ..... many thanks to covid Dave in Gennessee. Wouldn’t take money from us. Just a good guy willing to help an idiot get unstuck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was talking to a buddy today about how his deer hunting has been going and then the subject of spring gobbler hunting came up. I've been thinking about the spring and hunting gobblers for a few weeks already now and "we" still have a good ways to go before then .
He's shot at a few but has yet to take one and then mentioned how smart they are. I made a small circular shape with my index finger and thumb and said there brain is only about this big. I said they're not really that smart although sometimes it seems like they are. You also have to remember that most of the time, the hen goes to the gobbler or atleast meets him part way...so were going against nature in that aspect. It's also part of their natural wariness that makes them act the way they do, whether they already have hens or not and what mood their in on that particular day.
You can have 2 identical days and one day they'll gobble their ass off and the next virtually not at all. You also never know whether a responding gobbler will come running right in, take the typical 5 to 20ish minute approach or whether you'll have to reposition and work him for up to several hours. All part of the challenge...and fun!

I know Doug would agree that hunters often give turkeys too much credit but I think in some situations they're not given enough...even if it's only due to their nature and doing things subconsciously .

As much as I like deer hunting and fishing, spring gobbler hunting has been the season I've had the most passion for since I first started hunting in 1993-94 and I'm not sure I'd have it any other way.
Took me 3 years till I got my first turkey and after jumping the gun and shooting too far a few times in the spring, I finally knocked my first gobbler over in the fall of 96'...and it's been game on ever since, although they still manage to do unexpected things almost every season.


----------



## jlh42581

AjPUNISHER said:


> I haven't. Bought all my licenses online last year but was thinking of getting my new fishing license. What's been changed now?


The entire site is new, end to end


----------



## perryhunter4

jlh42581 said:


> The entire site is new, end to end


I just reported on some DMAP tags and yes, it’s definitely completely different.


----------



## bamsdealer

jlh42581 said:


> Have you guys been into the new license system yet? Just went in to buy a fishing license, completely different


Do you have the link, or is it just for fishing at this point? I was thinking of picking up a furtaker license and taking my 22 out tomorrow morning, but it says license sales will be unavailable starting 1/12. I have a couple 5d tags and my ml license, but don't need to take anything from public near the house. Ill take my bow out on private in the evening. I like to take one late season when I can let them hang for a week in my garage.


----------



## jlh42581

bamsdealer said:


> Do you have the link, or is it just for fishing at this point? I was thinking of picking up a furtaker license and taking my 22 out tomorrow morning, but it says license sales will be unavailable starting 1/12. I have a couple 5d tags and my ml license, but don't need to take anything from public near the house. Ill take my bow out on private in the evening. I like to take one late season when I can let them hang for a week in my garage.







__





HuntFishPA - Home







huntfish.pa.gov





I didn't get too deep on buying any hunting tags but it shows elk points.


----------



## dougell

I took a hike sat afternoon to retrieve a stand we put up back in November and never used.It was about a mile walk so I just took my time through the snow to not get sweated up.I figured I'd sit out the last few hours,reflecting on the season when two doe decided to interupt my peace and tranquility.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Doug!


----------



## dougell

bamsdealer said:


> Do you have the link, or is it just for fishing at this point? I was thinking of picking up a furtaker license and taking my 22 out tomorrow morning, but it says license sales will be unavailable starting 1/12. I have a couple 5d tags and my ml license, but don't need to take anything from public near the house. Ill take my bow out on private in the evening. I like to take one late season when I can let them hang for a week in my garage.


I got another DMAP coupon for my son sat evening because he's out of tags and they have off today.I took it to Walmart yesterday and the guy told me that their new password for the PAL's system didn't work.Kind of a dumb time to update the system.


----------



## vonfoust

Nice Doug. I missed a doe Sat. Trying to decide if I'm headed out tonight or call it a deer season.


----------



## dougell

I was ready to call it a deer season about a month ago lol.As I was sitting there sat evening,it occured me me how different things are compared to the 1980's.I just got done hunting 4 long months with essentially as many tags as we wanted to get.Earlier in the day,my son was saying how he had to pass on 5 different 8 point or better bucks after he already tagged one.never in a million years would I have ever thought hunting would be like it is.We are truly blessed in this state.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> Nice Doug. I missed a doe Sat. Trying to decide if I'm headed out tonight or call it a deer season.


I'm still debating whether I'll give it one last go this evening. I have enough venison but it's a long ways till October again. One last sit seems fitting as this point.

Got an unexpected call about 11:30 this morning. It was from the Police station I filed a report with about my stolen bike. Heading down there in about 20m to have a look!


----------



## whitetail archer

I'm ready for another hunting season


----------



## 138104

Out for the last few hours of the season. I really can't complain as I killed a nice buck during archery and passed on a bunch of does during rifle. Also saw some nice bucks that have me excited for the fall. 

Good luck to those out this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the doe!

I decidedly I’m done for the season as well, even though I could hunt a couple more weeks here at home.

Cleaned out my archery bench and cabinet, threw away a lot of miscellaneous BH’s, quivers, arrows etc that have been sitting around for several years now.
Built my new paper tuning stand. Will be shooting my new BE Rampage arrows with 125gr heads and moving on from there. Going with a single bevel BH with bleeder this year. Ditching the mechanicals.
This years emphasis is on quality, not quantity. Truly want to become one with my bow, I shoot it very well so it’s just a matter of refinement.
Pulled 3 cams this morning at 2 properties. I did identify and mark a tree where I’m moving a ladder stand for this upcoming season.
Walked a bit looking for sheds, the usual result-0


----------



## dougell

My perspective has also changed a lot over the years,especially since my son started to hunt.In the beginning,my focus was on him and now it's just on the actual hunt,whether I kill something or not.I focus more on the off-season and pre-season prep than I do the actual hunt.Don't get me wrong,I like quality bucks like everyone else does but I'd rather see someone else kill them.It's weird how things change over the years.For as much as I used to obsess over deer,I get far more out of watching my dog run around with a smile on her face looking for stocked ditch chickens.I never thought it would come to that lol.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> My perspective has also changed a lot over the years,especially since my son started to hunt.In the beginning,my focus was on him and now it's just on the actual hunt,whether I kill something or not.I focus more on the off-season and pre-season prep than I do the actual hunt.Don't get me wrong,I like quality bucks like everyone else does but I'd rather see someone else kill them.It's weird how things change over the years.For as much as I used to obsess over deer,I get far more out of watching my dog run around with a smile on her face looking for stocked ditch chickens.I never thought it would come to that lol.


I used to argue with my buddy that I would never be a bird hunter. "Just something to do around archery." was what I said. I can't really claim that anymore. I've now taken more trips for birds than for big game and trying to figure out if I can get one in next year.


----------



## nicko

My afternoon is free but I don’t feel the drive to head out. Season is still open through this Saturday in 5C so I expect to at least get out the last day. Public land around here has been trampled by this point and I get tired of seeing walkers when I hunt the property in Berks.

My only regret is losing the buck I hit low up in Potter during rifle. Otherwise, I spent a lot of time in the woods with friends and had fun along the way.

Going to sell my Synergy to my buddy as he is looking to upgrade from his 2006 Browning Illusion, may replace it with another E35 as a backup. I like the simplicity of solid limbs and the bow is very accurate for me.

Spent more time getting into different spots on the Potter lease and have spots I want to relocate a couple stands.

Never ceases to amaze how quickly the season passes. We spend all off season practicing, trying new gear, hanging stands, running cams, etc. next thing you know, it’s over in what sometimes seems like the blink of an eye.


----------



## tyepsu

Got into a stand in 2A 20 minutes ago, for one last sit. Now that I live in Ohio and mostly hunt there, I only got 1 3A doe tag this year. I filled that in early October, so it's buck only for me, in these last few hours.


----------



## 138104

Season's winding down...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

It was my bike at the police station...so got it back! Never thought that would happen.

Did decide to go out one last time but was only armed with my binoculars and a camera...didn't see anything moving in that wind this evening. 
With the deer seasons officially over round here now......my focus will be on spring turkey and THINKING about deer hunting.


----------



## 138104

That's a wrap! I had some activity with 10 mins of light left, but they hung up and never came into range.


----------



## nicko

Good news on the bike AJ.

perry, nice pic to close out the season.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> It was my bike at the police station...so got it back! Never thought that would happen.
> 
> Did decide to go out one last time but was only armed with my binoculars and a camera...didn't see anything moving in that wind this evening.
> With the deer seasons officially over round here now......my focus will be on spring turkey and THINKING about deer hunting.


Wow. Stolen bikes are hardly EVER recovered. They usually spend a couple years underground somewhere and than sold far, far away from where they were stolen.


----------



## vonfoust

Great news AJ. Love the last minute pictures, just didn't have the motivation yesterday. First "last day, last hour" I've missed in years.


----------



## Schleprock1

Thinking of selling my Hawk Crawler deer cart and wanted to offer it here to the PA crew first. I got it at the beginning of the season. $140
Why I am selling:
To get to my hunting location I start with about a 150 yard 30 degree climb. I find it's more work to drag the cart up the hill than it is to drag the deer down. 
I don't want to ship it. I will drive a reasonable distance to meet somebody that wants to buy it. I'm located between Harrisburg and York. 
PM me if interested.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For those wondering, the Crawler is an awesome addition to the arsenal...mine gets used for all sorts of things, unfortunately this year, I didn't haul any deer, but from firewood to minerals, treestands to apple trees, this thing gets it done over some pretty not so great terrain.


Got out this morning and seemed promising as I heard at least one deer move through in the darkness, but that was it...with the sun came a squirrel and a fox. Stayed until 10:00, thinking of hitting it again this afternoon, but the wind is starting to crank...I have my new Cougar Claw Bubba Super Sport in the back and was thinking I'd make the trek to the laurel side of the hill for the PM and leave it there for an AM hunt tomorrow; might put that plan on hold for a day....

Had a nice chat with the owners of those Great Danes that found enjoyment in coming through my set. Very nice folks who own 10 acres of property that back right up against the public land. Didn't seem at all adverse to hunting and we exchanged numbers; I asked if would be OK if I reached out in February about "looking for antlers" on their property. At first they seemed shocked that "it was a thing", but were quick to respond favorably. 

You never know.......


----------



## Mathias

I see gas prices are up already, no surprise, hopefully they don’t go out of control and affect our hunting excursions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Exactly right Joe...foot in the door however you can.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I see gas prices are up already, no surprise, hopefully they don’t go out of control and affect our hunting excursions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gas prices never dictated where I did or didn’t go… But that’s just me. Everybody’s situation is different. Interestingly, the hotel we stay at in coudersport reduced their base room rate the last two times we’ve been there. But that may just offset by the Covid taxes that they have been tacking on.


----------



## nicko

Not sure about you guys but my biggest achilles heel when hunting ( with a gun - rifle or flintlock) is getting antsy and the desire to pull up stakes and explore. This affliction typically does not hit me during bow hunts because of the time and effort invested in hauling all my gear in, setting sticks and stand, etc. I wonder how many unseen deer I could have put eyes on / taken shots at over the years if I just resisted the urge to get up and move. I keep thinking about last weekend in Potter where I left my post for 2 hours to check other areas only to return and see from tracks in the snow so close I would have been able to feed the deer by hand.

It would completely go against the grain of my routine but I think for late season, I'm better off waiting to head into the woods until legal time. I'm going to get ants-in-my-pants and want to move but maybe pushing my start time up will keep me in place long enough to not shoot myself in the foot. 

I'll have to remember this for next season.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I see gas prices are up already, no surprise, hopefully they don’t go out of control and affect our hunting excursions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I drive a combined 45,000-50,000 miles per year. Rising gas prices are very concerning, especially if it hits $4/g again. I am afraid we will see $5/g.

On another note, Dr. Levine is joining the Biden administration.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> My wife and I drive a combined 45,000-50,000 miles per year. Rising gas prices are very concerning, especially if it hits $4/g again. I am afraid we will see $5/g.
> 
> On another note, Dr. Levine is joining the Biden administration.


Fortunately, I also don’t let it impact my travel plans, but I know others aren’t so lucky, I can recall the days. So much for energy independence too I’m afraid.
Perfect coupling right there Perry, smh.
Glad we have archery!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Not sure about you guys but my biggest achilles heel when hunting ( with a gun - rifle or flintlock) is getting antsy and the desire to pull up stakes and explore. This affliction typically does not hit me during bow hunts because of the time and effort invested in hauling all my gear in, setting sticks and stand, etc. I wonder how many unseen deer I could have put eyes on / taken shots at over the years if I just resisted the urge to get up and move. I keep thinking about last weekend in Potter where I left my post for 2 hours to check other areas only to return and see from tracks in the snow so close I would have been able to feed the deer by hand.
> 
> It would completely go against the grain of my routine but I think for late season, I'm better off waiting to head into the woods until legal time. I'm going to get ants-in-my-pants and want to move but maybe pushing my start time up will keep me in place long enough to not shoot myself in the foot.
> 
> I'll have to remember this for next season.


Hard call to make about when or if moving will be of benefit Nick. Wouldn't have killed the buck I did on the last day this past year if I stayed where I shot the doe earlier in the morning!

In the late season I've typically seen better movement in the afternoons compared to mornings. Don't think I've ever been out all day for the late season (at least not in several years) so it's been easier to stay put on shorter sits.

About your Potter trip...could you say for sure that you didn't bump those deer towards that spot after you moved away from it?!

One of my farmer buddies rarely sits anywhere for very long during the gun season, he slowly walks around all day but gets deer every year doing it.

Stand I had on an old property I no longer hunt was as close to a lock as I ever had. Sit that stand all day on the opening Monday(back then) or both of the Saturdays...and you would get shooting at atleast one decent buck on one of those days. Brings back memories...B-I-L sat my stand opening day of rifle one year and had a double brow 9pt and a 156" 11pt head past that stand together...and missed! Had to wonder what would have happened if I hadn't shot my 9pt in archery, I would have been in that stand instead of him . One of 'our' guys got the double brow shortly after it was missed and the 11pt was killed by a neighbor the first Saturday.
Another season I was tagged out nobody sat my stand, Dad went for walk out by my stand and kicked a big 10 off the bank maybe 40yds from it...but never got a shot.
Another time when my buck tag was already filled I put my B-I-L on the opposite bank and took a long swing around to my stand to push it back to him. Nearing my stand there was a strip of tall weeds, not too far into a buck jumped up, scaring the hell out of me after I nearly stepped on him, and ran right towards him. Several shot later he downed it. His scope must have been knocked low so he took a lot of ribbing about leg shooting...and he made it worse by putting his empty brass on the tips of the antlers. LOTS of memories made on that property!

My dad hasn't had the same level of success with his strategy since losing the above property...but he always does a mix of sitting several hours and then going on a slow walk that would generally end up with him sitting back where he started from. He got quite a few deer within a slow walk not far from where he he had been sitting, several never even got out of their beds.


----------



## nicko

Could not help but notice the lower occupancy rate at our regular hotel in Coudersport. The parking lot was empty. Mentioned it to the desk clerk when we checked in on Friday and she said all the gas and oil guys have pulled out within the last week or so… she said it may have had something to do with the presidency (?), I do not play attention close enough to this stuff to look at the nuances that may or may not affect them nor the ripple effect on consumer prices.

end of the day, I come on to this thread to escape reality and all the political BS ..... Plenty of opportunity to discuss that in the basement. This thread is an escape for me.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> I see gas prices are up already, no surprise, hopefully they don’t go out of control and affect our hunting excursions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a farmer friend that went the end of last week and bought all his diesel and gas for the entire year due to the speculation of sky high prices. Said he wasn't really looking to throw almost 7k out right now for fuel but............


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I used to argue with my buddy that I would never be a bird hunter. "Just something to do around archery." was what I said. I can't really claim that anymore. I've now taken more trips for birds than for big game and trying to figure out if I can get one in next year.


Good bird dogs will do that to a person.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Thinking of selling my Hawk Crawler deer cart and wanted to offer it here to the PA crew first. I got it at the beginning of the season. $140
> Why I am selling:
> To get to my hunting location I start with about a 150 yard 30 degree climb. I find it's more work to drag the cart up the hill than it is to drag the deer down.
> I don't want to ship it. I will drive a reasonable distance to meet somebody that wants to buy it. I'm located between Harrisburg and York.
> PM me if interested.





nicko said:


> Gas prices never dictated where I did or didn’t go… But that’s just me. Everybody’s situation is different. Interestingly, the hotel we stay at in coudersport reduced their base room rate the last two times we’ve been there. But that may just offset by the Covid taxes that they have been tacking on.


I can't blame places for that assuming they are actually using those taxes to fund extra cleaning and sanitization efforts. I know a lot of hotels are resting rooms between guests too. COVID is costing these places their livelihood.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Could not help but notice the lower occupancy rate at our regular hotel in Coudersport. The parking lot was empty. Mentioned it to the desk clerk when we checked in on Friday and she said all the gas and oil guys have pulled out within the last week or so… she said it may have had something to do with the presidency (?), I do not play attention close enough to this stuff to look at the nuances that may or may not affect them nor the ripple effect on consumer prices.
> 
> end of the day, I come on to this thread to escape reality and all the political BS ..... Plenty of opportunity to discuss that in the basement. This thread is an escape for me.


Supposedly there will be executive orders by tomorrow shutting down gas/oil/coal mining on most Federal lands. I also suspect some pretty heavy taxes or tariffs on things like fracking.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Thinking of selling my Hawk Crawler deer cart and wanted to offer it here to the PA crew first. I got it at the beginning of the season. $140
> Why I am selling:
> To get to my hunting location I start with about a 150 yard 30 degree climb. I find it's more work to drag the cart up the hill than it is to drag the deer down.
> I don't want to ship it. I will drive a reasonable distance to meet somebody that wants to buy it. I'm located between Harrisburg and York.
> PM me if interested.


If anyone is vaguely thinking about a deer cart they should talk to Schleprock1 and snap this up. The Crawler is by far the best cart out there. Probably the only downside is the size. It has 4 articulating wheels that make it a bit bulky in the back of an SUV. But you can't beat it for getting gear into the woods or deer out of the woods.


----------



## Mathias

There is no “escaping” reality unfortunately.

I bought one of those Jet sleds years back, but I’ve never used it for hauling a deer. Seems like it would be nice in the snow at least.
Was driving late afternoon in the Chalfont/New Britain area yesterday and saw deer everywhere it seemed. One field had 25 or so, kind of surprising this time of year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Set up again about 100 yards from where I was yesterday morning...we’ll see

It’s really nice out at the moment, not sure what it’ll be like this afternoon as I saw a forecast of Highwinds coming in


----------



## Mathias

Was out with the dog awhile ago, little bit of snow coming down, good luck. I’ll enjoy my coffee by the stove!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Set up again about 100 yards from where I was yesterday morning...we’ll see
> 
> It’s really nice out at the moment, not sure what it’ll be like this afternoon as I saw a forecast of Highwinds coming in


Good luck! Hope you have some action.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Supposedly there will be executive orders by tomorrow shutting down gas/oil/coal mining on most Federal lands. I also suspect some pretty heavy taxes or tariffs on things like fracking.


Just read something similar this morning (executive orders rolling back some things). Makes sense now.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Set up again about 100 yards from where I was yesterday morning...we’ll see
> 
> It’s really nice out at the moment, not sure what it’ll be like this afternoon as I saw a forecast of Highwinds coming in


Good luck Joe.


----------



## vonfoust

Interesting thought last night. Just got a Christmas card in the mail, postmarked Dec 17th. Since my deer season is over I get to thinking ahead. If this is still happening in July, what are the chances that people are going to be missing out on doe tags due to the USPS?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing for me ....did see a tail on the way out....


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> I see gas prices are up already, no surprise, hopefully they don’t go out of control and affect our hunting excursions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty of things coming that will impact our hunting and way of life.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Interesting thought last night. Just got a Christmas card in the mail, postmarked Dec 17th. Since my deer season is over I get to thinking ahead. If this is still happening in July, what are the chances that people are going to be missing out on doe tags due to the USPS?


I’m waiting on a small package delivery, it’s been floundering at the phila postal facility for a week. If they’d concentrate on working instead of their smart phones and chasing tail all over the mailroom I would have had it on the 14-teamf like scheduled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Made a direct purchase on 12/6 - package arrived 1/7....I ordered a second of the same exact item from Amazon on 1/9, it arrived on 1/12....


----------



## j.d.m.

There is no telling what this next year will be like. Most of us have never seen this country in this state of upset. One thing we know, is that this next president is hell bent on reversing everything that has been done last 4 years, and wants to continue where it left off in 2016. We all need to remember that humans are by design, to be social and community driven species. We all need to remember that our neighbor, our families, friends, are not our enemies, but our way of life. Let’s not let the next 4 years tear us apart as this next administration will try to do. 

That said, I’m hoping the winds aren’t too bad for this afternoon. I got today and tomorrow left to hunt and that’s it. Hoping for a nice doe yet to make the freezer feel wanted. Good luck to those braving the weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Agreed jdm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill

j.d.m. said:


> There is no telling what this next year will be like. Most of us have never seen this country in this state of upset. One thing we know, is that this next president is hell bent on reversing everything that has been done last 4 years, and wants to continue where it left off in 2016. We all need to remember that humans are by design, to be social and community driven species. We all need to remember that our neighbor, our families, friends, are not our enemies, but our way of life. Let’s not let the next 4 years tear us apart as this next administration will try to do.
> 
> That said, I’m hoping the winds aren’t too bad for this afternoon. I got today and tomorrow left to hunt and that’s it. Hoping for a nice doe yet to make the freezer feel wanted. Good luck to those braving the weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the sentence stating "We all need to remember".

Curious to see how this goes over. I know there are 2 prominent members to this thread that voted Democrat or at least weren't supporters or Trump.

In all seriousness (please don't answer, don't want to take this thread where all the political threads go on here). I don't know how a hunter could vote Democratic, with what they stand for, but it seems there are a fair amount of Democratic members on AT. Idk, maybe they just hate Trump. I see him as the lesser or two evils.


----------



## nicko

I'm still waiting on flints that I ordered with my flintlock on 12/23. Got a Christmas card from my niece that took three weeks to arrive and all our decorations were already down. My parents mailed us an anniversary card on 12/3 and we got it 12/22.


----------



## 138104

black_chill said:


> I agree with the sentence stating "We all need to remember".
> 
> Curious to see how this goes over. I know there are 2 prominent members to this thread that voted Democrat or at least weren't supporters or Trump.
> 
> In all seriousness (please don't answer, don't want to take this thread where all the political threads go on here). I don't know how a hunter could vote Democratic, with what they stand for, but it seems there are a fair amount of Democratic members on AT. Idk, maybe they just hate Trump. I see him as the lesser or two evils.


Curious to why you would call out members in this thread? You may want to re-think your post.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Ordered an item from a seller on ebay on Jan 10th that was supposed to be located in New Jersey. Shipped Monday (the 11th) from......California. Got it by Friday (the 15th) by UPS ground.
Got a jump on my spring turkey hunting by ordering some new calls I likely don't really need on the 17th...see how long they take to get here.

I saw Trump as the lesser of 2 evils as well. They all lie (politicians and the like) and make promises they don't, won't or can't backup before being elected and after. Thought electing Mr.Biden was a mistake from the start and his often incoherent speeches didn't boost my confidence in him. Of course, that's just my opinion though.


----------



## black_chill

Who did I call out?? I didn't mention names.


----------



## j.d.m.

Boy that wind is picking up, at least here. Good news, it’s blowing the right way for my spot tonight. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is a better sub-forum suited for political banter...I often refer to it as ban-city as it seems most who frequent that particular area find themselves temporarily losing their AT privileges...

lets keep this thread on track and out of that gutter....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Left my stand this morning, but not heading to it this afternoon....maybe tomorrow afternoon...I have a Reveal hidden in the bushes watching it, so if anyone messes with it I will hopefully get an alert.


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> Boy that wind is picking up, at least here. Good news, it’s blowing the right way for my spot tonight. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My trash can blew half way down the street. Definitely whipping out there today.


----------



## nicko

Once wind speeds get to where they are today, it’s practically worthless hunting, at least from my experience.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Never was a fan of deer hunting very windy days but I wouldn't call them totally worthless, saw one of my best bucks to date on a windy day.

Couple spots I hunt have deep ravines in them worth hitting on windy days too. Depending on the winds direction, it doesn't blow through them much at all but instead across the top of them and deer were still moving within them.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hard call to make about when or if moving will be of benefit Nick. Wouldn't have killed the buck I did on the last day this past year if I stayed where I shot the doe earlier in the morning!
> 
> In the late season I've typically seen better movement in the afternoons compared to mornings. Don't think I've ever been out all day for the late season (at least not in several years) so it's been easier to stay put on shorter sits.
> 
> About your Potter trip...could you say for sure that you didn't bump those deer towards that spot after you moved away from it?!
> 
> One of my farmer buddies rarely sits anywhere for very long during the gun season, he slowly walks around all day but gets deer every year doing it.
> 
> Stand I had on an old property I no longer hunt was as close to a lock as I ever had. Sit that stand all day on the opening Monday(back then) or both of the Saturdays...and you would get shooting at atleast one decent buck on one of those days. Brings back memories...B-I-L sat my stand opening day of rifle one year and had a double brow 9pt and a 156" 11pt head past that stand together...and missed! Had to wonder what would have happened if I hadn't shot my 9pt in archery, I would have been in that stand instead of him . One of 'our' guys got the double brow shortly after it was missed and the 11pt was killed by a neighbor the first Saturday.
> Another season I was tagged out nobody sat my stand, Dad went for walk out by my stand and kicked a big 10 off the bank maybe 40yds from it...but never got a shot.
> Another time when my buck tag was already filled I put my B-I-L on the opposite bank and took a long swing around to my stand to push it back to him. Nearing my stand there was a strip of tall weeds, not too far into a buck jumped up, scaring the hell out of me after I nearly stepped on him, and ran right towards him. Several shot later he downed it. His scope must have been knocked low so he took a lot of ribbing about leg shooting...and he made it worse by putting his empty brass on the tips of the antlers. LOTS of memories made on that property!
> 
> My dad hasn't had the same level of success with his strategy since losing the above property...but he always does a mix of sitting several hours and then going on a slow walk that would generally end up with him sitting back where he started from. He got quite a few deer within a slow walk not far from where he he had been sitting, several never even got out of their beds.


I suspect I probably did bump some of them when I got up and moved around and my movement may have actually ended up pushing them right to the area that I vacated.

just part of the cat and mouse game that makes hunting so much fun.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Once wind speeds get to where they are today, it’s practically worthless hunting, at least from my experience.


Even if it was great hunting, I'd probably convince myself it sucked so I wouldn't be sitting out there freezing my arse off. 😃


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Once wind speeds get to where they are today, it’s practically worthless hunting, at least from my experience.


I have had some of my best days hunting windy days. You can normally get in clean with noise and movement and I have always seen an increase in deer movement, specifically buck movement, on those days. I think it was Nov 2 this year I saw 14 deer by 10am and shot a doe that came to 15 yds. All were cruising just below the ridge line out of the wind but using it to their advantage. 

Good days to hunt, maybe not from a tree (unless your a weeeee bit crazy like me), but I would debate against worthless.


----------



## nicko

You guys have had better luck than me in the wind. I typically spend more time hanging on to the stand as the tree sways trying to keep from falling.


----------



## jlh42581

The wind is when I go to the ground for sure. Ive walked up on many deer on windy days.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Anybody else see this? People's creativity never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seems forecasts were worse than reality at least in Elverson area....got stuck in the office later than Inwould have liked, but cruised a couple areas and while the wind was blowing it wasn’t as nuts as I thought it would be based on forecasts. Seen at least 30 on the 70-minute ride home in different fields.


----------



## j.d.m.

Wind died down around 4 ish. It was swirling though. Was supposed to be strong north west wind. A huge American flag on a property about 150 yards away. Was blowing strong in forecasted direction. Where I was sitting..... nope. Swirling every direction. I could sit and watch that flag whole time sitting, never changed direction. I froze my toes off, and didn’t see any deer. Not in any of the fields around either. One more last chance tomorrow and I’m done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I just dont have the drive after rifle to keep going. This year I got a buck and 2 doe but even if I got zero deer I think I would be done after rifle. Good luck to those still grinding it out.


----------



## nicko

Saturday last day and going with the flintlock. Hoping to clear all work obligations and follow-up off my calendar to make Saturday an all-dayer.


----------



## John_pro

Today seemed like the best day to be out hunting in the last few weeks, multiple mature bucks in daylight this morn


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks John_pro.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ll say...one of the few members here that is still “seeing” them (even if on cam)

I did see a nice one in a cut corn field last night with a small group of doe. Second time I’ve spotted him in a week. Can’t hunt that property, but I can look for sheds there...some motivation for the upcoming weeks.


----------



## black_chill

John_pro said:


> Today seemed like the best day to be out hunting in the last few weeks, multiple mature bucks in daylight this morn
> View attachment 7345782
> 
> View attachment 7345781
> 
> 
> View attachment 7345780


Is this in Indiana county, by chance?


----------



## j.d.m.

rogersb said:


> I just dont have the drive after rifle to keep going. This year I got a buck and 2 doe but even if I got zero deer I think I would be done after rifle. Good luck to those still grinding it out.


I’m honestly at the point we’re I’m kinda glad today is my last day to go. I keep going because I can, and I do just really enjoy being out bow hunting, but I need a reason to stop other then relying on my will power to get other stuff done. It doesn’t help though that the properties I have to hunt local, aren’t very productive pieces. I rarely get buck on camera or seen in the woods like ones just posted, on our “good” land to hunt, let alone late season public in 5c. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

I saw a lot of buck movement in daylight yesterday too, including a nice buck I hit in archery and obviously didn’t recover. Maybe I’ll see him next year.


----------



## KylePA

Also saw a ton of daylight movement last night out the kitchen window. Haven't been seing a ton of deer lately but never ceases to amaze me on lousy weather days, higher winds that I see a number of deer on their feet here in suburbia. I think some of it has to do with the lack of people outside to be honest.

I might give it a go one last time on Saturday. My kids are screaming for more honey bologna.


----------



## John_pro

black_chill said:


> Is this in Indiana county, by chance?


Elk county


----------



## John_pro

I think there might be a little rutting activity still going on in places, I had 3 mature bucks come by yesterday morning after 2 doe filtered through mostly all bucks holding 

then last Friday I looked around a little bit on a different gamelands, I didn’t see any evidence of rutting activity and matched up 2 sets

always makes me curious as to why they shed earlie and late, food sources are identical and cover the same.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome sheds and bucks!!


----------



## vonfoust

Wow, nice finds Johnpro, but really, those big ones are easy. They stick out like a sore thumb. Try coming to my area and finding some spikes and forkies. Then you know you're a "real shed hunter". 
It is getting about time for me to go spend 10-12 hours, maybe more, without finding a thing.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Wow, nice finds Johnpro, but really, those big ones are easy. They stick out like a sore thumb. Try coming to my area and finding some spikes and forkies. Then you know you're a "real shed hunter".
> It is getting about time for me to go spend 10-12 hours, maybe more, without finding a thing.


I stand a better chance of finding Elvis in the woods of PA than a shed antler.


----------



## Schleprock1

Schleprock1 said:


> Thinking of selling my Hawk Crawler deer cart and wanted to offer it here to the PA crew first. I got it at the beginning of the season. $140
> Why I am selling:
> To get to my hunting location I start with about a 150 yard 30 degree climb. I find it's more work to drag the cart up the hill than it is to drag the deer down.
> I don't want to ship it. I will drive a reasonable distance to meet somebody that wants to buy it. I'm located between Harrisburg and York.
> PM me if interested.


Bumping this up one time before I go to craigslist.


----------



## nicko

Keep talking myself into and out of getting out for a couple hours this afternoon. I think I have talked myself out of it.


----------



## John_pro

vonfoust said:


> Wow, nice finds Johnpro, but really, those big ones are easy. They stick out like a sore thumb. Try coming to my area and finding some spikes and forkies. Then you know you're a "real shed hunter".
> It is getting about time for me to go spend 10-12 hours, maybe more, without finding a thing.


yes I agree the spikes and forks are more challenging than the big ones

surprisingly the first 5 point side was pretty well camouflaged in oak leaves

I’d say since I started looking 6-7 years ago I’ve prob picked up 30-35 spike sheds and god only know how many forks


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I stand a better chance of finding Elvis in the woods of PA than a shed antler.


Getting close to the old "Vonfoust v Nicko" shed finding contest


----------



## nicko

Eagles took the first step in rebuilding and hired a new HC today. Hope the first thing he does is put his foot up Carson Wentz' butt and tells him to stop being a diva.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Getting close to the old "Vonfoust v Nicko" shed finding contest


I'd put my money on you.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I'd put my money on you.


I have found exactly one in my life so there is that....


----------



## j.d.m.

I personally think antlers drop when the sweet smell of estrous is gone. It’s all hormonal, just like milk. After an Initial time period, if she stops getting milked, she will dry up. As long as the estrous is in the air, and doe are still viable, the buck in that area are gonna hold on and keep at it. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I wouldn't have found any sheds early last year if I hadn't already been out looking for the 8 I lost. I've never made it a point to look for them so the rest have been by pure luck, spotting them mostly while spring turkey hunting or in the regular archery season(s).

I can understand having history with a certain buck, comparing growth, maybe giving a dog chew toy and making things with them......but some of you guys that do it every year have to have quite the collection.
Do you do something with most of them or are they in a pile somewhere?


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I wouldn't have found any sheds early last year if I hadn't already been out looking for the 8 I lost. I've never made it a point to look for them so the rest have been by pure luck, spotting them mostly while spring turkey hunting or in the regular archery season(s).
> 
> I can understand having history with a certain buck, comparing growth, maybe giving a dog chew toy and making things with them......but some of you guys that do it every year have to have quite the collection.
> Do you do something with most of them or are they in a pile somewhere?


I lost the one I found. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hah ha, von!

In the room I'm in right now I can see antler 3 piles. 1 has deadheads and sheds in it...another has just sheds and the 3rd pile is all the bucks I've ever killed. Still don't why I keep all the sheds and deadheads I've found and keep asking myself why I keep them.
I don't have enough room to display much else with a few fish on the wall, 6 turkeys and one in strut on the floor to go along with everything else in the room. If I ever decided to get a shoulder mount buck done I don't have a clue where I'd put it.


----------



## dougell

I never actually shed hunt but I come across a few every spring while hunting or scouting for turkeys.I never pick them up though.Last year my son was running the dog in the yard and twice she came up out of the woods with sheds in her mouth.


----------



## perryhunter4

JohnPro you always pile up the big sheds man!
Just curious if it’s led you to big buck during the season....i.e. have you correlated any over to seasonal sightings or patterns? Asking because it seems their patterns change a ton this time of year. 
I pulled 8 cams on two separate properties on Sunday and a ton of bucks had already lost. There were two half racks and only two decent bucks in full rack and a few spikes. Most of the bucks here have shed and I am gearing same from friends.
I spend a ton of time in the woods in offseason and have very few sheds to show for it. I am not shed hunting though....looking for deer sign over anything.


----------



## nicko

I haven’t put cams out for a few years now but when I did in 5C, I would see some bucks holding both sides into mid March.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was on several excursions last year in March, jumping deer holding both sides and place found one in December....part of the mystery


----------



## j.d.m.

My last sit was decent. 
Had a red fox cruise through and run into the corn field. He headed away from me, so no shot. Seconds later I heard what I thought was a bleat/ soft grunt. Look over and almost right behind where the fox came from, a young y buck was coming through. He then worked over a licking branch and headed into the field. His tarsal glands were still very dark. He was alone and was the o lay deer seen tonight. 
My season is a wrap. Soon time for next season prep, shed hunting, elevated box blind construction, land management. Gonna be busy this winter/ spring, but if makes next year better, it’s worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangster II

Unlimited doe tags. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## John_pro

perryhunter4 said:


> JohnPro you always pile up the big sheds man!
> Just curious if it’s led you to big buck during the season....i.e. have you correlated any over to seasonal sightings or patterns? Asking because it seems their patterns change a ton this time of year.
> I pulled 8 cams on two separate properties on Sunday and a ton of bucks had already lost. There were two half racks and only two decent bucks in full rack and a few spikes. Most of the bucks here have shed and I am gearing same from friends.
> I spend a ton of time in the woods in offseason and have very few sheds to show for it. I am not shed hunting though....looking for deer sign over anything.


Yes, I definately believe shed hunting has really helped me get on big bucks in the archery season.
In the bigwoods most of these deer are using the same food sources from September until March 

In 2018 i found an area that was destroyed with buck sign, consequently I managed to pull 5 antlers out of it as well, I swore I would come back

next 2 years the oak didn’t produce and the sign was minimal, well 2020 it produced and I managed to see 8 bucks and 15 doe in all day sit. I killed my biggest buck to date which was a 145 2/8 s 11 point

I have many spots like that now that are quite cyclical and depend on food, and shed hunting has really opened me up to the importance of food


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sweet buck!


----------



## Schleprock1

Gangster II said:


> Unlimited doe tags. What is wrong with these people?


It's only unlimited until the supply for the WMU is exhausted. 
And you can only possess 4 at a time.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> It's only unlimited until the supply for the WMU is exhausted.
> And you can only possess 4 at a time.


^^^^^^ This

It's not a bottomless barrel of tags.


----------



## Gangster II

The article I was sent did not make it clear. I figured someone here would know this skinny..
Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

the 4 limit possession will be interesting...as I understand it, it is 4 total...so for guys like myself who hunt several WMUs, it could be limiting (not that it matters this year, the way things have gone for me for sure) .... if that is truly the case the Commission loses...take for example my typical annual contribution 3-4 tags mixed between 5C and 5D and 2-3 more mixed between 2H and 3A....that's 5-7 tags a year minimum....

"I guess" one could buy whatever you want and keep the rest at home, but I don't think that is how "possession" is often viewed in these circles....

I could be wrong.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> the 4 limit possession will be interesting...as I understand it, it is 4 total...so for guys like myself who hunt several WMUs, it could be limiting (not that it matters this year, the way things have gone for me for sure) .... if that is truly the case the Commission loses...take for example my typical annual contribution 3-4 tags mixed between 5C and 5D and 2-3 more mixed between 2H and 3A....that's 5-7 tags a year minimum....
> 
> "I guess" one could buy whatever you want and keep the rest at home, but I don't think that is how "possession" is often viewed in these circles....
> 
> I could be wrong.


I'm betting they finally figured out a way to get people to fill out the Harvest Reports. My guess is you can only have four open tags on you CID number at one time. Fill out your Harvest Report online and now you have 3 and can apply for another.
This is how it's worded in the Agenda.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^^THAT WOULD BE AWESOME^^^^

At least then there is a much better chance for there to some accuracy/relevancy behind "the data" the Commission constantly throws at us and uses to inform their decisions....

Said it for YEARS....wish they would do it for the buck tags too....can't get your new license until you inform on your last one...

Both my son and I were randomly selected to particapte in the pheasant survey and my son was also selected for the dove survey....the survey site isn't working...card says if you have trouble just wait and they'll send a paper survey....


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> I personally think antlers drop when the sweet smell of estrous is gone. It’s all hormonal, just like milk. After an Initial time period, if she stops getting milked, she will dry up. As long as the estrous is in the air, and doe are still viable, the buck in that area are gonna hold on and keep at it. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is more true than not. I believe I've read that antlers drop when testosterone drops. So in areas where there are more does and less competition it is likely bucks drop antlers sooner. This certainly agrees with what I've seen over the years. I guess there is some merit to the expression "being horny".


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hah ha, von!
> 
> In the room I'm in right now I can see antler 3 piles. 1 has deadheads and sheds in it...another has just sheds and the 3rd pile is all the bucks I've ever killed. Still don't why I keep all the sheds and deadheads I've found and keep asking myself why I keep them.
> I don't have enough room to display much else with a few fish on the wall, 6 turkeys and one in strut on the floor to go along with everything else in the room. If I ever decided to get a shoulder mount buck done I don't have a clue where I'd put it.


I'm not even sure why I keep all the antlers from the ones I've killed. Most are literally in a pile in the corner of the garage. I keep threatening to get rid of them but haven't yet. The exceptional ones are on the wall in some way, shape, or form. But I've collected a lot of antlers in 40 some years of hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I haven’t put cams out for a few years now but when I did in 5C, I would see some bucks holding both sides into mid March.


A few years back I saw a big buck chasing a doe along the turnpike in 5C in April.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I'm betting they finally figured out a way to get people to fill out the Harvest Reports. My guess is you can only have four open tags on you CID number at one time. Fill out your Harvest Report online and now you have 3 and can apply for another.
> This is how it's worded in the Agenda.
> View attachment 7346544


The headline around this was really stupid. It really isn't "unlimited tags". But they did find a way to keep people from going to the court house and buying 25 of them in special regs. I DO like that. And now i fully support keeping the tags with the treasurers too because I want it to be a nuisance for the guys that hunt the neighboring properties to have to work a little harder. Maybe it will keep them from flinging an arrow at every piece of brown fur they whether they have a reasonable shot or not. If they don't see it fall they don't even go look.


----------



## Mathias

I saw these at a Sherwin Williams store yesterday. I immediately thought of applying it to a hunting scenario for a walk in style of hunt. Expensive and heavy however. Obviously a camouflage treatment would be required.


----------



## nicko

All I want / like to get is two tags for 3A and two tags for 5C. I've never taken more than 2 deer in a season but I like having options if Potter is providing more shot opportunities than Berks and vice versa.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> All I want / like to get is two tags for 3A and two tags for 5C. I've never taken more than 2 deer in a season but I like having options if Potter is providing more shot opportunities than Berks and vice versa.


Likewise. I usually have a 5D tag and a 3D tag. This year I picked up a 5C tag. The nice thing under the new scenario is you shouldn't necessarily have to pre-buy them. Without people buying 9000 tags each there should be some left through the season. Which is I think exactly what they are trying to do. Get tags into the pockets of people who will actually go use them.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I saw these at a Sherwin Williams store yesterday. I immediately thought of applying it to a hunting scenario for a walk in style of hunt. Expensive and heavy however. Obviously a camouflage treatment would be required.
> View attachment 7346748



Which location Matt? 

I've had one of them for over 17 years and used it every day for work until last week. Was in a garage getting up on some built-in shelving and two of the sections did not fully engage/click and it went out on me (my fault). I was maybe 6 feet up but landed hard on the garage floor on my back, ass, and elbow (all on my left-hand side). Felt OK that day but the next day I felt like I was in a car wreck. Elbow turned purple and swollen and still is sore to pressure. Don't know how I didn't break anything but the ladder. My weight came down on it and twisted it up so it's done. I bought a different brand to replace it and don't like it at all so I will be getting another X-n-C.. 

The xtend-n-climb models are expensive but IMO are the best of this type of telescopic ladder. Hauling one into the woods would be a major PITA. They are obviously portable but the weight is a big drawback.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Likewise. I usually have a 5D tag and a 3D tag. This year I picked up a 5C tag. The nice thing under the new scenario is you shouldn't necessarily have to pre-buy them. Without people buying 9000 tags each there should be some left through the season. Which is I think exactly what they are trying to do. Get tags into the pockets of people who will actually go use them.


This change will be good as well for people who wait to get their general license but I think some units will still sell out quickly.


----------



## Mathias

Wow, I’m light years behind, never saw a telescopic ladder before. 
This was in Falls twp, lower Bucks, not far from the township bldg.
I saw a fork horn in a very small wood lot too, felt sorry for him in that environment.


----------



## Mathias

A buddy had a telescopic stick/stand combo years ago, think it was called a Packmaster?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Wow, I’m light years behind, never saw a telescopic ladder before.
> This was in Falls twp, lower Bucks, not far from the township bldg.
> I saw a fork horn in a very small wood lot too, felt sorry for him in that environment.


A lot of RV places have really lightweight aluminum ones. They aren't cheap though.


----------



## Mathias

Bad image or cross with a sheep!?


----------



## ezshot81

Any of you guys do decide to unload some of your antlers, I'll pay shipping or pickup if close. Pup is on his last one and I struck out last year on sheds.


----------



## nicko

Last day tomorrow. Going flintlock or bust. Not liking the wind speed but it is what it is. Good luck to anybody hunting the 11th hour.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck with that Nick! ...wish you luck

My area says a high temp in the 20's with 15-20+mph winds. To tells you the truth I'm not sure I'd brave it even if it was still in here and I had a couple tags left...gettin' a chill just thinkin' bout it.


----------



## Gangster II

ezshot81 said:


> Any of you guys do decide to unload some of your antlers, I'll pay shipping or pickup if close. Pup is on his last one and I struck out last year on sheds.


Where are you located?


----------



## ezshot81

Gangster II said:


> Where are you located?


Lehighton area. North of Allentown.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I'm not even sure why I keep all the antlers from the ones I've killed. Most are literally in a pile in the corner of the garage. I keep threatening to get rid of them but haven't yet. The exceptional ones are on the wall in some way, shape, or form. But I've collected a lot of antlers in 40 some years of hunting.


Now you got me thinking of you doing a "Beavis" when you stare at your piles of antlers!

I think of those I killed as being a trophy in one way or another no matter the size. A few were on the wall in euro or plaque form at one time but all ended up in the same pile? Don't think I could ever get rid of them though as they're too much of a sentimental and physical reminder. One that I can hold in my hands and think back to whomever I may have been out with at that time, time of year, where I hunted, if I had previous history with that buck and so on. 
I could recount a fair bit about each one although the year involved could be hazy at times.

What about the spoils of turkey hunting...fans, spurs and beards? I've been at the point where I don't keep the fan unless its nearly perfect or unique in some way. The spurs and beards are put in shoe boxes and marked by date,state and season but I still haven't figured out what to do with them as far as displaying them. I have 4 on plaques, 2 full mounts and 2 breasts mounts taking up space as it is. I never really liked the multiple beard at a time displays but options are limited and otherwise take up a lot more room.


----------



## Mr. October

Gangster II said:


> The article I was sent did not make it clear. I figured someone here would know this skinny..
> Thanks


Like most media stories . . they sensationalized the headline grabbing parts.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Now you got me thinking of you doing a "Beavis" when you stare at your piles of antlers!






AjPUNISHER said:


> I think of those I killed as being a trophy in one way or another no matter the size. A few were on the wall in euro or plaque form at one time but all ended up in the same pile? Don't think I could ever get rid of them though as they're too much of a sentimental and physical reminder. One that I can hold in my hands and think back to whomever I may have been out with at that time, time of year, where I hunted, if I had previous history with that buck and so on.
> I could recount a fair bit about each one although the year involved could be hazy at times.


Same for me. But like looking at old photos, I realize I remember those things whether I have the photos or not. I would probably not be able to give the antlers away as dog chew toys or anything, but I could give them to someone that wanted to make something nice from them.


----------



## nicko

Got about six or seven of them bumped and on their feet but they ran to an area I don’t have permission to hunt.It’s a start.


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Got about six or seven of them bumped and on their feet but they ran to an area I don’t have permission to hunt.It’s a start.


Good luck Nick! Go for broke today.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Bad image or cross with a sheep!?
> View attachment 7346830


Baaaaaaaaaad.....


----------



## nicko

Walkers started hitting the trails so I decided about 11:30 AM to call it quits. Found a spot in the woods and was walking into to unload the gun and three tails popped up… Hung up in the timber about 60 yards away from me with no clear shot and they triotted ioff.

Not a bad final day for me on this mountain seeing 9 to 10 deer. Wind was cranking out of the west. I guess hunting in the wind isn't worthless afterall. 

I got an e-mail today about the 2021 Total Archery Challenge. Registration for the 7 Springs location starts 2/17 and the dates of the shoot are 6/3 - 6/6. Our sons high school is not announcing the graduation date for seniors until sometime in April and it could be during the dates of the shoot but I won't know for a while. Could still sign up and eat the cost if it comes down to it.


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> Same for me. But like looking at old photos, I realize I remember those things whether I have the photos or not. I would probably not be able to give the antlers away as dog chew toys or anything, but I could give them to someone that wanted to make something nice from them.


When I was a kid I took every sports trophy I had lined them up, snapped a picture and threw them all in the garbage five minutes later. Its just nonsense taking up space. Im getting better with age about not keeping stuff that serves no purpose. Id prob have the same thoughts as you but Ive eatn a ton of buck tags over the years by choice, they sure dont taste like mid winter shank veg soup.


----------



## vonfoust

This monster's still holding. JohnPro I'll invite you down when he sheds, I'm sure he will only enhance your collection


----------



## Gangster II

In a tree I've hunted out of for 15 years (old faithful). The homeowners informed us they will be moving in the spring. It's been a good spot over the years and we've killed a bunch of deer. 5D prime location.


----------



## nicko

Gangster II said:


> In a tree I've hunted out of for 15 years (old faithful). The homeowners informed us they will be moving in the spring. It's been a good spot over the years and we've killed a bunch of deer. 5D prime location.


That sucks. Sounds like the perfect tree to close out the season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gangster II said:


> In a tree I've hunted out of for 15 years (old faithful). The homeowners informed us they will be moving in the spring. It's been a good spot over the years and we've killed a bunch of deer. 5D prime location.


Maybe there's a chance the new owners will grant you permission if you ask? You never know.

I had a tree like that for 20yrs, took 3 of my nicest bucks during my last 5 yrs hunting out of it. Ended on a high note but the loss came out of nowhere like a kick to the groin.

I replaced that tree since then with another on a different property that consistantly produces but what I see from it could be altered significantly later this year. Hoping the farmer adds it to his and while I hunt no where near the property line (even though I have/had access to both) deer pass through it on their way by me from both directions. If somebody builds a house on it things are going to definitely change a bit.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nick, glad you atleast saw some deer for your efforts on this cold and breezy last day!

I was out in it for a bit but not hunting. That wind was definitely cold on any exposed skin.


----------



## Mr. October

Gangster II said:


> In a tree I've hunted out of for 15 years (old faithful). The homeowners informed us they will be moving in the spring. It's been a good spot over the years and we've killed a bunch of deer. 5D prime location.


Yeah that does stink. 5D is pretty tough to find new spots. Every acre has 2 hunters on it already.


----------



## ezshot81

Deer season over. Firewood season has begun. Something I enjoy almost as much. This year I'm clearing a few dead standing ash and brush to make a spot for clover. So it's a win win cutting to create a place to hunt.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Walkers started hitting the trails so I decided about 11:30 AM to call it quits. Found a spot in the woods and was walking into to unload the gun and three tails popped up… Hung up in the timber about 60 yards away from me with no clear shot and they triotted ioff.
> 
> Not a bad final day for me on this mountain seeing 9 to 10 deer. Wind was cranking out of the west. I guess hunting in the wind isn't worthless afterall.
> 
> I got an e-mail today about the 2021 Total Archery Challenge. Registration for the 7 Springs location starts 2/17 and the dates of the shoot are 6/3 - 6/6. Our sons high school is not announcing the graduation date for seniors until sometime in April and it could be during the dates of the shoot but I won't know for a while. Could still sign up and eat the cost if it comes down to it.


I got the email too. The other Nick is considering it and I'm interested too. Maybe Fri 6/4?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I got the email too. The other Nick is considering it and I'm interested too. *Maybe Fri 6/4?*


I’m good with that. 🏹


----------



## Wboutdoors

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the doe!
> 
> I decidedly I’m done for the season as well, even though I could hunt a couple more weeks here at home.
> 
> Cleaned out my archery bench and cabinet, threw away a lot of miscellaneous BH’s, quivers, arrows etc that have been sitting around for several years now.
> Built my new paper tuning stand. Will be shooting my new BE Rampage arrows with 125gr heads and moving on from there. Going with a single bevel BH with bleeder this year. Ditching the mechanicals.
> This years emphasis is on quality, not quantity. Truly want to become one with my bow, I shoot it very well so it’s just a matter of refinement.
> Pulled 3 cams this morning at 2 properties. I did identify and mark a tree where I’m moving a ladder stand for this upcoming season.
> Walked a bit looking for sheds, the usual result-0
> View attachment 7344153


Just used the same rolling clothes hanger for my new paper tuner haha. It works well!


----------



## nicko

Walked past an old baker treestand today. It was about 20 yards from the tree I killed my first archery deer from in 2006. Looked at it every year. This year was the first the metal straps popped from the tree growing beyond the constraints of the stand.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Walked past an old baker treestand today. It was about 20 yards from the tree I killed my first archery deer from in 2006. Looked at it every year. This year was the first the metal straps popped from the tree growing beyond the constraints of the stand.


Did you look around and see if there was a skeleton laying under it? Those things were awful.


----------



## Mathias

First woodchuck in the yard, and one of the coldest mornings. Maybe he knows something....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Storm brought a snake into the house this morning??? Seems odd considering we barely broke 20 degrees yesterday with the windchills.


----------



## nicko




----------



## jasonk0519

Ended this season tracking a doe for a buddy last night. He’s color blind so he has a really hard time with it. 80 yards of big sprays all the way up to a heart shot Doe. Fun night for me, I love tracking them for friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_pro

vonfoust said:


> This monster's still holding. JohnPro I'll invite you down when he sheds, I'm sure he will only enhance your collection


Hahahahah! Big or small, I take them all!


----------



## 138104

Went for a hike on the Standing Stone Trail. There was some snow, but not a bad hike. The views are spectacular.

We did run into this creepy dude though.


----------



## perryhunter4

Spent 7 hours walking a local piece of public today doing some scouting. Found quite a bit of sign from other hunters and saw a husband/wife lugging out a ladder std over a mile and half back in. Didn’t see too much deer sign but did find a promising area near a creek with a few potential stds. Seemed to be best distance away from the tram rd I suspect many come in on and I can walk the creek about 3/4 mile in well below that tram rd access pt. 
I just enjoy exploring new spots and scouting. I did have higher expectations for this spot though.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Storm brought a snake into the house this morning??? Seems odd considering we barely broke 20 degrees yesterday with the windchills.


Wow that’s wild Joe...especially given the cold temps we have had. Black snake?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yea...small one maybe 2.5”


----------



## nicko

Saw part of the preliminary approvals for 2021-22 season is to open the late firearms doe season to all counties in the special reg WMUs. Berks county which falls in 5C would benefit from this expansion as it has been excluded from this late gun season for about 10 years now. But I know what will happen.....I’ll be able to carry the rifle in January and will see bucks but no does.


----------



## j.d.m.

When they had some other areas open to that late season firearms in 5c the first year, A LOT of doe got hammered that late season. I heard more gun shots in the local area that late season then I did during regular season. Then they cut it back and only some select counties were open. 

All these attempts to get deer herds greatly reduced only wipes out the deer on public spots to the point of being useless for deer. Take game lands 205 for example. Years ago they had a lot more deer habitat/ food being managed for deer. Now 95% of that same land is for bird hunting. There are even signs up stating “dove habitat improvement project” in the fields being spent money on. I have yet to see “deer improvement” anywhere,,,, just added means to kill more, with no added access or land to get on them. 
You guys that hunt or hunted French Creek, know what I mean. The deer numbers may be higher then commission wants them in some areas, but the whole deal where the deer stay on unhuntable ground never changes. 

Just making the point that they can add all the chances to kill deer all they want in some of these areas, and it will never yield more deer killed if the “off limits” to hunting areas never change. 
We have a decent sized herd that hangs around the industrial park where I work. Those deer only ever die from old age, and car collisions. Not one has ever been shot or hunted,,,, because it’s not allowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Personally, I wish they’d close the late firearms season _everywhere._


----------



## 12-Ringer

My critiques have been rather consistent...it isn't about the timing or even the length of the season or even the allowable weapons and tag allocations, it is about access...at least in WMUs 5C and 5D. I want to be very clear, I am not insinuating there are not HUNDREDS of available acres to hunt in these zones, just pointing out that the deer know where to be and where not to be...I've accounted for a lot of my time afiled on this thread this year...easily put more time in the field this season than the last three combined. I had three decent buck in range that I passed on, all in Potter County. With all of the hours I spent beginning last January shed hunting and scouting public land in 5C and 5D, I've only had 5 buck in range, only one was "legal"; a small basket 6. I did see two good ones, both off far in the distance, but at least I saw them as I know others on public ground in these areas do not/have not.....

The only reason I even mention that is because if anyone wanted to meet up, I could take you on a ride and we'd likely see 50 deer with at least a dozen good buck, buck that most of us would be proud to take. They are congregated on properties that are not accessible to the general hunting public. Some do allow a small select group of hunters, who simply cannot or will not accomplish anything remotely close to the necessary harvest rates. I know of one property in Delco where the same 5 guys have hunted the 300 acres for the last 8 years and they don't believe in shooting does. Now they get a couple really nice buck every year (135+) and will let a 3.5 year old walk, but in their small minds, that's management. 

I've said it to anyone who asks and plenty who don't, there are PLENTY of deer in 5C and 5D, if there was some creative way for the Commission to engage/incent private landowners to open their land to the general public, and I don't mean daddy Warbucks who owns a couple hundred acres, I am talking about conglomerates like Smith Kline, Hanken, Phizer, EagleView, PECO, Chester Water Authority, Sunoco, hopsitals )Paoli, WC, Riddle, etc..), schools (WCU, Wiliamson, Neuman, Swarthmore, DCCC, Ursinus, etc...) the Commission would be much better aligned to accomplish their goals in these WMUs. (not looking for excuses why it can't be done, more like wishful thinking). If more land was available to the public I firmly believe the congestion that exists in places like Ridley, Marsh and French Creek State parks and the immediately surrounding SGLS, would NOT be so problematic....and if it was there would be plenty of places for someone dedicated and interested enough like myself to get away from the crowd instead of always trying to outsmart them and the deer at the same time.

I am thankful the Commission is engaging what appears to be a better data collection system with regard to harvest data and tag allocation accounting. The results remain to be seen, but its a big step in the right direction.

Sorry for the Monday morning rant...


----------



## Mathias

Wouldn’t mind the drive to see the deer you’re referencing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

It’s pretty much what I was saying Joe. You can add as many seasons and weapon choices you want.. it won’t get the populated deer onto properties that are open to public hunters. It just diminishes what’s left of the deer that do use those public grounds, and hunters do get more frustrated and end up giving up. 

What I fear with this “going in the right direction” you mention, is, the combination of the tag system, along with the added seasons so to speak, is going to result in snipers being hired to take care of the commissions goals. 

The tag system will result in less tags sold in these very same areas they want more deer killed. The added seasons will not provide more opportunity at deer in these areas, as the access won’t change. This will result in the commission falling back on snipers hired by commission with conjunction of the townships, hospitals, military bases, airports, exc.... 

And... our license fees will increase in the years to come, to make up for the hired snipers, and loss of tag sales due to “4 tags max in possession”. 

Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

And... let’s not forget that CWD creeps up more and more, so that’s same populated areas will get more rushed priority to down size the herds as quick as possible. Hunters cannot achieve this with no access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wouldn’t mind the drive to see the deer you’re referencing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool..PM sent


----------



## 138104

Is there a squirrel rut? They've been chasing hard all morning. I've seen at least a dozen at a time running each other.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's never easy and the Commission will never approach appeasing the million hunters who hunt here, heck some of us on this little speck we call Archery Talk can't agree.

I just see the problem getting worse on both ends...more and more deer in over-populated areas, wrecking havoc on the habitat and highways, as well as, all of the misguided public health concerns with CWD and EHD. I'm not sure if any of you have experienced it first hand, I can tell you when I walked the farms in Elverson last fall, it was almost too much for me to take and I am an avid outdoorsman and hunter. In one small creekbed on a farm on Rt 401, we found 11 deer in less than 200 yards. I could see one of those yuppie backpackers walking their designer dogs happen upon that scene; they'd probably call in the national guard.

It's more a reaction to the human urban flight than anything else. These deer were around long before we started building the communities many of us are living in these days. Heck, if I shared an aerial photo of my parents house, you would scratch your head wondering where all the deer he gets at his bird feeder come from, but they do, almost like clockwork. 

I doubt there will ever be "an answer", its likely up to each one of us to do our best to manage every opportunity as delicately as we can AND not to be afraid to share those opportunities when we discover them....I'm not talking about those few crab apple trees you found 2-miles back, I'm talking about landing a new private farm and slowly getting a few extra folks to hunt it.

I remember one year when me, my cousin, my uncle, and a friend killed 9 deer in 20 days on a small property in Downingtown. The owner was very clear, he wanted the deer gone. How much of an impact could I really have by myself? You might be surprised how many folks no NOTHING about the Game Laws, they think once you have your license your good to go. Try explaining to a property owner in West Chester who gave you permission to hunt because there are too many deer on her property that you can only take 2 doe because you don't have any more tags? Been there, done that and lost spots to others who were a little more savvy, so I learned from them....when those situations present, education is the best path and can allow you to invite a friend, family member, some who welcomes mentoring, etc...

There are certainly ways to help meet in the middle, just not always obvious...I am pretty certain the first thing most of us think about if we land a new private spot isn't, "who can I share this with". I've actually lost spots because I wanted to share them, doesn't make me any better than anyone else, in fact, probably a little more stupid that some (lol)


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> Ended this season tracking a doe for a buddy last night. He’s color blind so he has a really hard time with it. 80 yards of big sprays all the way up to a heart shot Doe. Fun night for me, I love tracking them for friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's more fun with a heart shot doe than "I'm not sure where I hit. It was getting dark. I was worried about getting a shot. I might have hit a limb. The arrow just has some fat on it. I didn't find much blood. It's supposed to pour rain. Can you help me?"


----------



## tam9492

Got my postcard reminding me to report on my DMAP now that the season is closed. I logged in to the new system, but can't find where to report on the DMAP. Anyone do this yet with the new system? On the phone now to try to figure it out...


----------



## Missions95

tam9492 said:


> Got my postcard reminding me to report on my DMAP now that the season is closed. I logged in to the new system, but can't find where to report on the DMAP. Anyone do this yet with the new system? On the phone now to try to figure it out...


It should just be in your regular list of tags to report. I reported mine last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Missions95 said:


> It should just be in your regular list of tags to report. I reported mine last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have thought so too, but the only tag showing up there was my spring turkey tag. I called and provided the tag number and reported that way:


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Spent 7 hours walking a local piece of public today doing some scouting. Found quite a bit of sign from other hunters and saw a husband/wife lugging out a ladder std over a mile and half back in. Didn’t see too much deer sign but did find a promising area near a creek with a few potential stds. Seemed to be best distance away from the tram rd I suspect many come in on and I can walk the creek about 3/4 mile in well below that tram rd access pt.
> I just enjoy exploring new spots and scouting. I did have higher expectations for this spot though.


Thanks for the reminder.....I have to get back to some local game lands to pull down some climbing rails and an ez-hang stand hook.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Personally, I wish they’d close the late firearms season _everywhere._


I hope not.....I just bought a flintlock.


----------



## nicko

Got up to the gun club this morning to make sure the rifle scope was not off or had moved since I put a bad hit on a buck in the 2nd week. It wasn’t the gun. Three shots at 100 yards and the first two shared the same hole in the target about 2 inches high. User error on my part. 

Got around to throwing out some old hunting related stuff and while digging through everything, lookee what I found. Apparently I was not as totally inept at shed hunting as I thought. Although I’m sure I simply stumbled upon these and was not actively searching.


----------



## nicko

Gun talk here.......skip if you want. 

So the scope I have on this gun (Leupold VX-3i) I bought brand new in the spring from Midwayusa. I put the gun away in the safe on the last day of rifle season and pulled it out today for the 1st time since. When I did, I saw this oil / liquid running down the scope housing from the gold ring. I had occasionally seen an oily-sheen in the same spot before but just wiped it away and thought nothing of it. This drip however does not seem normal.

Do you guys think this is a warranty issue? I know......should just call Leupold. Anybody ever had something like this happen to one of their scopes?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Gun talk here.......skip if you want.
> 
> So the scope I have on this gun (Leupold VX-3i) I bought brand new in the spring from Midwayusa. I put the gun away in the safe on the last day of rifle season and pulled it out today for the 1st time since. When I did, I saw this oil / liquid running down the scope housing from the gold ring. I had occasionally seen an oily-sheen in the same spot before but just wiped it away and thought nothing of it. This drip however does not seem normal.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a warranty issue? I know......should just call Leupold. Anybody ever had something like this happen to one of their scopes?
> 
> View attachment 7348811
> View attachment 7348812
> View attachment 7348813


I know nothing about scopes, but is there oil in them?


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> It’s pretty much what I was saying Joe. You can add as many seasons and weapon choices you want.. it won’t get the populated deer onto properties that are open to public hunters. It just diminishes what’s left of the deer that do use those public grounds, and hunters do get more frustrated and end up giving up.
> 
> What I fear with this “going in the right direction” you mention, is, the combination of the tag system, along with the added seasons so to speak, is going to result in snipers being hired to take care of the commissions goals.
> 
> The tag system will result in less tags sold in these very same areas they want more deer killed. The added seasons will not provide more opportunity at deer in these areas, as the access won’t change. This will result in the commission falling back on snipers hired by commission with conjunction of the townships, hospitals, military bases, airports, exc....
> 
> And... our license fees will increase in the years to come, to make up for the hired snipers, and loss of tag sales due to “4 tags max in possession”.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other than private communities and municipalities,I don't think you'll see snipers for a very long time,if ever.What you'll see is longer seasons and almost unlimited antlerless allocations in the near future.Pa is a big state and there's no way to manage it even close to the same.The SRA's have their own issues with smaller areas to hunt and little public land.However,even in the NC part of the state,you get to the point where guys are only willing to kill and deal with so many deer.Hunter numbers keep dropping and before too long,there won't be enough hunters to control the deer population.I see it already up in this part of the state and in the NE part of the state.I strictly hunt DMAP'd areas and I very rarely ever see another hunter and it gets worse every year.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I know nothing about scopes, but is there oil in them?


No idea. Maybe they use oil in their build process during assembly. Hope that's all it is. I know their warranty and service is good but I wouldn't be looking forward to having to send them the scope and sight in all over again with ammo being in such short supply. Calling them now.

UPDATE - just got off the phone with leupold.....the rep said there was too much lubrication used in the build process of the scope and it will occasionally seep out......just take a dry cloth and wipe it away and it will eventually stop.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> No idea. Maybe they use oil in their build process during assembly. Hope that's all it is. I know their warranty and service is good but I wouldn't be looking forward to having to send them the scope and sight in all over again with ammo being in such short supply. Calling them now.
> 
> UPDATE - just got off the phone with leupold.....the rep said there was too much lubrication used in the build process of the scope and it will occasionally seep out......just take a dry cloth and wipe it away and it will eventually stop.


Hopefully, it won't get on the lenses internally.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I hope not.....I just bought a flintlock.


Antique firearms an acceptable exclusion 😉


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Hopefully, it won't get on the lenses internally.


Glass is clean, no distortion or fogging. 🤞


----------



## PAbigbear

tam9492 said:


> I would have thought so too, but the only tag showing up there was my spring turkey tag. I called and provided the tag number and reported that way:


My dad had the same issue. I did mine last week with no issues.


----------



## LetThemGrow

No issues with ours tonight....


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog update. Interesting write up regarding the movement of single doe.





__





Loading…






www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## jasonk0519

Mr. October said:


> It's more fun with a heart shot doe than "I'm not sure where I hit. It was getting dark. I was worried about getting a shot. I might have hit a limb. The arrow just has some fat on it. I didn't find much blood. It's supposed to pour rain. Can you help me?"


Unfortunately I have been on too many of those tracks, not fun. Actually this one started of sounding bad, he thought he hit it back. I knew we were good at first blood, big sprays. I just kept telling my buddy “I found a little more here” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

May not be able to hunt them anymore but I can still cook them! Trying a venison back strap in the sous vide followed by a nice sear for dinner tonight!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

We ate a pack of the long...1/8th or so inch thick cut strips, rolled with beacon on Sunday, wasn't much left afterwards but I ate the rest yesterday! 

For any of you guys that made recent purchases online...were you charged the PA internet/sales tax for out of state purchases. I've made 3 purchases for 2021 and only 1 sale showed a tax of $1.00 added to the price at checkout but that $1 wasn't actually deducted?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Gun talk here.......skip if you want.
> 
> So the scope I have on this gun (Leupold VX-3i) I bought brand new in the spring from Midwayusa. I put the gun away in the safe on the last day of rifle season and pulled it out today for the 1st time since. When I did, I saw this oil / liquid running down the scope housing from the gold ring. I had occasionally seen an oily-sheen in the same spot before but just wiped it away and thought nothing of it. This drip however does not seem normal.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a warranty issue? I know......should just call Leupold. Anybody ever had something like this happen to one of their scopes?
> 
> View attachment 7348811
> View attachment 7348812
> View attachment 7348813


I’d call Leupold.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I’d call Leupold.


I did. Leupold rep said it is the result of an over-zealous amount of lubrication used in the build process and to just wipe it away with a dry cloth, it will eventually stop. I too it to the range that day, glass was clear and settings were still on. I took three shots but didn’t want to take more considering the dearth of any ammo right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> May not be able to hunt them anymore but I can still cook them! Trying a venison back strap in the sous vide followed by a nice sear for dinner tonight!


Nice...I see I’m not the only sous vide guy...

Last night’s roast 
Cheddar scalloped potatoes 
Kinders Butter Green Beans


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Nice...I see I’m not the only sous vide guy...
> 
> Last night’s roast
> Cheddar scalloped potatoes
> Kinders Butter Green Beans


That looks heavenly!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wife snd Kids killed it...that’s usually my barometer (lol)


----------



## yetihunter1

Finished product with a veg and mush risotto... I added a little more juice to my plate...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## nicko

😋


----------



## perryhunter4

You guys made me hungry last night. Cooked up some back straps wrapped in bacon tonight in broiler and some rice.....hit the spot and the ladies in the house scarfed it up!!


----------



## nicko

So I had an opportunity to buy a hunting license/tag with the new on-line PA pals system. 

Hmmmm....why would anybody have a need to buy a hunting license / tag with the season just about to close? Welllll.... seems with my flintlock enthusiasm and having never hunted with a muzzleloader of any type at any point in my life, it never occurred to me that I might need a muzzleloader tag. For whatever reason, I wondered while up in Potter at the end of the statewide season if I needed a tag. Turns out I hunted three days with the flintlock without the proper tag. Yes..... I was an outlaw with no excuse. Need to know the rules and regs. I luckily never got had a shot opportunity.

So, I knew I wanted to get out with the flintlock the last Saturday of the season here in the special regs area and fortunately, the online system was up and running and allowed me to buy a tag online. I was able to print out a copy of the muzzleloader tag to carry with me. And the new tag just arrived in the mail today. Interestingly, it was mailed from Denver Colorado… nowhere even regionally close to Pennsylvania. Also, on the back of the tags gives the ability to cut / notch the month and date of harvest. Not sure how this will look on the standard regular hunting license but looks like Pennsylvania is starting to get with the times.

Have to admit I’m embarrassed knowing I was hunting without the proper tag for three days. No excuses, Gotta know your rules and regs.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Now you will be forever known as NTO.. "Nick the Outlaw"....JK....

Last year was the first I bought a license online but it was provided by ASPIRA out of NY but the postage paid zip code is from TX as far as I can tell.

Bout time they made some changes to the tag system though...kinda diggin' the neon green too.


----------



## rogersb

I really like the new part where the license can be cut/ notched. If they make it a requirement then there will be no way to reuse a tag.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Now you will be forever known as NTO.. "Nick the Outlaw"....JK....




Kinda a good Cowboy Action Shooting moniker.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I really like the new part where the license can be cut/ notched. If they make it a requirement then there will be no way to reuse a tag.


And you don't have to try to make a ballpoint pen work in freezing conditions.


----------



## j.d.m.

Just a little worried about postal service getting tags to me on time this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I will continue to buy my tag in person whenever possible… I do not want to rely on the Postal Service and any delays to screw up the time frames for me getting in antlerless tags.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> And you don't have to try to make a ballpoint pen work in freezing conditions.


That will be nice!


nicko said:


> I will continue to buy my tag in person whenever possible… I do not want to rely on the Postal Service and any delays to screw up the time frames for me getting in antlerless tags.


Whenever u choose to buy a tag that is....


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> That will be nice!
> 
> Whenever u choose to buy a tag that is....


Touche' 

Between this and getting my car stuck in Potter, my 2021 is off to a rocky start.


----------



## 12-Ringer

like the avatar....wouldn't have suspected Bernie would join you on a hunt


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> like the avatar....wouldn't have suspected Bernie would join you on a hunt


sorry Nick, but I have no trouble believing that at all.


----------



## 138104

Got my euro back today. He's a unique one for sure.


----------



## nicko

Cool!!!! Crazy brow on the right side.


----------



## 138104

He must of had an injury from a prior year.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Didn't notice that extra base stuff very much in the kill pics you posted in October. Did you see it before you shot him or was it more of a surprise when you walked up to him?


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Didn't notice that extra base stuff very much in the kill pics you posted in October. Did you see it before you shot him or was it more of a surprise when you walked up to him?


Complete surprise. It was before sunrise when I shot him, so didn't get a great look at him.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Got my euro back today. He's a unique one for sure.


Congrats again Perry. 
Looks really good.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Complete surprise. It was before sunrise when I shot him, so didn't get a great look at him.


You need a better flashlight 😛
Looks great, send it out or self done?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> You need a better flashlight
> Looks great, send it out or self done?


Batteries burned out. 

I had my taxidermist do it. He is less than a mile from me and does excellent work.


----------



## davydtune

Future arrows 😁


----------



## davydtune

Starting to get fairly straight already but will see how well they stay after I de bark them monday evening 😬


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Lookin' good Davy! 

Think the last time I shot a primitive bow was back in middle school for "gym" class, bet they don't even offer that sort of thing these days. Alot of the kids today don't even know how to write their signature?!


----------



## jlh42581

Ive been asking for that notched cut tag system for YEARS, man am I glad to see that.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Starting to get fairly straight already but will see how well they stay after I de bark them monday evening 😬


What kind of wood are you using for this Davy? I re\member as kids making out own arrows using wooden dowels from the local hardware store.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> What kind of wood are you using for this Davy? I re\member as kids making out own arrows using wooden dowels from the local hardware store.


I did the same thing. I sharpened them in a pencil sharpener and used Elmer's glue to attach feathers. I miss those simpler days...lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I did the same thing. I sharpened them in a pencil sharpener and used Elmer's glue to attach feathers. I miss those simpler days...lol!


Ha ha.....consistent arrow weight was the last thing on our mind. When the tip broke off a cheap wood arrow, we used the empty brass shell from a bullet pinched in a vice as a new tip. We shot the arrow until it was too short.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> What kind of wood are you using for this Davy? I re\member as kids making out own arrows using wooden dowels from the local hardware store.


A couple types of viburnum but not exactly sure of the one. The other I do know and it is what we call "red brush" up here. It's super tough and almost cane like. I'm excited to see how they dry as I've never done this  They are taking to straightening very well  The other I'm pretty sure is American Cranberry but they seem a little softer than than the other. I did try some elderberry and also maple but the elderberry where just too weak and the maple just way too brittle.


----------



## davydtune

I'll be stripping the bark off tonight after work and then will continue to hand straighten for about a week or two. Then I'll bundle and lash around a nice straight board and let them dry the rest of the way but I know I'll have to get serious on the straightening after with a roller and maybe even a little heat. I left them long so I can try and get them close to spine with each other. Fletching will be wild turkey primaries attached with hide glue and sinew. Heads will be obsidian and/or chert. They will be hafted on with pine pitch and sinew. This is all pushing towards next deer season but I'm hoping to be ready for turkeys 😉 Will see though as this is all new stuff for me and well I'm completely planning on some failures, lol!


----------



## Sight Window

Can someone put a link where to fill in unused doe tags?


----------



## Schleprock1

Sight Window said:


> Can someone put a link where to fill in unused doe tags?


PGC Reporting links
When you go to the licensing website huntfish.pa.gov and log in you will eventually get to a page with your details. On mine the harvest reporting is in the lower right corner.
We can't give you a link because of the logging in issue.

I'm also assuming you are talking about DMAP tags? As regular unfilled antlerless tags do not get reported.


----------



## davydtune

Starting to look like arrow shafts


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Starting to look like arrow shafts


Looking good! I cannot wait to see the finished product. Did you build a spine tester?


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Starting to look like arrow shafts


Do you need Dave to send you his pencil sharpener?


----------



## perryhunter4

davydtune said:


> Starting to look like arrow shafts


Looking really good Davy!! Props to you on the primitive project!


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> Looking good! I cannot wait to see the finished product. Did you build a spine tester?


Not just yet but I will be soon  Will not be fancy, just a couple nail in the wall with a grid work drawn behind. Then just set the shafts on the nails and hang the weight. That is the one piece of consistency that I have to get as close as I can. Different weights and lengths I can deal with but they all need to bend around the bow the same 😉


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Do you need Dave to send you his pencil sharpener?


Lol! 😁


----------



## davydtune

perryhunter4 said:


> Looking really good Davy!! Props to you on the primitive project!


Thanks! Is something I've wanted to try for awhile and well I'm having a lot of fun with it


----------



## nicko

The snowblower picked a bad day to crap out on me. Glad I did some shoveling yesterday and didn’t leave it all until today.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The snowblower picked a bad day to crap out on me. Glad I did some shoveling yesterday and didn’t leave it all until today.


Rough. How much snow you guys over on the east side get?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The snowblower picked a bad day to crap out on me. Glad I did some shoveling yesterday and didn’t leave it all until today.


After 4 rounds of shoveling I'm waving the white flag and buying a snow blower.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Rough. How much snow you guys over on the east side get?


I'm not far from Nick. I'm guessing 18-20". I've easily cleared 6" of snow 3x. And more in between.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> The snowblower picked a bad day to crap out on me. Glad I did some shoveling yesterday and didn’t leave it all until today.


I had the same issue with the first storm. I had to drive 2 hours round-trip to buy a new one. No one had stock near me. Fortunately, I got the old one running, so might keep as a backup. I have 4 hours in so far, but should be done now. We had 16".


----------



## nicko

This blower is easily 15+ years old. It’s a Craftsman model my Dad gave me when he bought a new one and it’s been very reliable until today. Something appears to be partially stripped in the gears that link the augers to the impeller that throws the snow up the chute. The smallest amount of snow would stop the augers and make the impeller shudder and skip. I got all the shoveling done and dug out two of our three cars but my shoulders are barking. With the age of this unit, it doesn’t make sense to spend money on repairing it.

The snow really piled up from midday yesterday into this morning. I’d say we got right around the same amount Pete said.....18-20”.


----------



## Schleprock1

My snowblower tried to get out of working yesterday. I had a roll pin break on the gear selector half way through. Of course I don't have that size pin. Bush fix time. Put a wire staple through the hole and bent it over. Back to work. Only problem was I connected the linkage back up 180 degrees out. Now reverse is fast forward and 6th gear is reverse. We only got 11 inches here, south of Harrisburg. Went out last night around 9 PM to do everything again. Today the driveway mostly melted off.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> This blower is easily 15+ years old. It’s a Craftsman model my Dad gave me when he bought a new one and it’s been very reliable until today. Something appears to be partially stripped in the gears that link the augers to the impeller that throws the snow up the chute. The smallest amount of snow would stop the augers and make the impeller shudder and skip. I got all the shoveling done and dug out two of our three cars but my shoulders are barking. With the age of this unit, it doesn’t make sense to spend money on repairing it.


Google it Nicko. Probably need to replace a belt. They wear out. There are probably 2 of them, one for the drive wheels and one for the impeller, and disassembly is about the same to replace both of them. Get both and replace both. It will be like a new machine.
Link Below.
Craftsman snowblower belt replacement


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> After 4 rounds of shoveling I'm waving the white flag and buying a snow blower.


I can’t believe I went so many years without one.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> After 4 rounds of shoveling I'm waving the white flag and buying a snow blower.


I highly recommend Ariens brand. I believe Home Depot sells them in our area. Ask at your local store after this storm if they had any returns. When I bought mine I got an $1100 machine for $600 because somebody took it home and decided it was too big for them.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Google it Nicko. Probably need to replace a belt. They wear out. There are probably 2 of them, one for the drive wheels and one for the impeller, and disassembly is about the same to replace both of them. Get both and replace both. It will be like a new machine.
> Link Below.
> Craftsman snowblower belt replacement


I had the same thing with my 8.5 hp Craftsman years ago. Ran fine after replacing the belts.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I plowed near Pottstown today and it was about 12-14”. West of Reading we have 18-20”.


----------



## nicko

Dup


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I had the same thing with my 8.5 hp Craftsman years ago. Ran fine after replacing the belts.


I can handle that. 

👍🏻


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Google it Nicko. Probably need to replace a belt. They wear out. There are probably 2 of them, one for the drive wheels and one for the impeller, and disassembly is about the same to replace both of them. Get both and replace both. It will be like a new machine.
> Link Below.
> Craftsman snowblower belt replacement


Looks not too difficult. I’ll wait for warmer weather to do that. For now, I’ll hope we don’t get another whopper like this one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Didn't measure here but I'd guess 10-12"s in total. Cleared out twice yesterday via the old fashioned way, by shovel...good clean exercise!


----------



## Billy H

This was yesterday morning before work.. just a few inches.. today was a real picnic with 15 inches. A long steep driveway sucks in winter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We got dumped on here too in Delco...feel bad for those who cleared mid-day yesterday, most ended up with a solid sheet of ice under the snow, making it 2x as hard...Camille and Ty cleared the back walk, I took care of the my place and my two elderly neighbors. Damn hard pack at the end of the drive from the plows was the worst, even with my blower...

Dogs love it, I swear Storm will chase snowballs until he dies of exhaustion, I've told everyone more than anyone has asked how special he is...been wondering about that AKC pedigree, think something's amiss😂


----------



## Mathias

I think the worst of it came overnight here. Yesterday it was endless inches of sleet that was easy to move. THis morning it was dense, super heavy stuff, 7-8” or so. I do my 2 neighbors driveways too. Enough sun today that we’re all dry already.
Damn I hate the stuff.


----------



## nicko

We talked about this briefly but a good time to bring it up again........Total Archery Challenge signups for Seven Springs is 2/17 (shoot dates 6/3-6/6). Who's in?


----------



## nicko

And ............it's snowing again.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gotta replenish the water table somehow....


----------



## PAbigbear

Better get ready to get pounded again this weekend guys.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> We talked about this briefly but a good time to bring it up again........Total Archery Challenge signups for Seven Springs is 2/17 (shoot dates 6/3-6/6). Who's in?


I’m interested! Let’s hope it doesn’t get canceled again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Just a dusting up here


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I highly recommend Ariens brand. I believe Home Depot sells them in our area. Ask at your local store after this storm if they had any returns. When I bought mine I got an $1100 machine for $600 because somebody took it home and decided it was too big for them.


I'm looking at them, Husqvarna and possibly one of the Toro models. I prefer the Ariens or Husqvarna because their motors aren't made by MTD. It seems all the motors are made in China now. But then, unfortunately, "Made in America" isn't quite what it used to be either. I may suffer through the rest of this winter and shop for next year. Otherwise it looks like buying on-line and getting home delivery which may be the way to go regardless. These things are big!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> We talked about this briefly but a good time to bring it up again........Total Archery Challenge signups for Seven Springs is 2/17 (shoot dates 6/3-6/6). Who's in?


Me and a few friends are eagerly awaiting. I'm planning to sign up for the MTN Mile too.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> We talked about this briefly but a good time to bring it up again........Total Archery Challenge signups for Seven Springs is 2/17 (shoot dates 6/3-6/6). Who's in?


I'm in.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Me and a few friends are eagerly awaiting. I'm planning to sign up for the MTN Mile too.


What is the MTN Mile?


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> What is the MTN Mile?


The link for it seems to be broken so I'll revise my statement to say I plan to sign up for the MTM mile if it is happening. Basically it's a trail race of indeterminate length (not a mile but 2-4 miles). A weighted backpack is required.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> The link for it seems to be broken so I'll revise my statement to say I plan to sign up for the MTM mile if it is happening. Basically it's a trail race of indeterminate length (not a mile but 2-4 miles). A weighted backpack is required.


Gotcha. Couple years ago getting ready for elk hunting buddy and I decided we should shoot the TAC with weighted packs. My son joined in as well. That was an eye opener, lost a lot of arrows. Expensive day. Won't make that mistake again


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> The link for it seems to be broken so I'll revise my statement to say I plan to sign up for the MTM mile if it is happening. Basically it's a trail race of indeterminate length (not a mile but 2-4 miles). A weighted backpack is required.


That seems right my ally but the date is a tough one for me, I'm gonna be coming off 5 straight weekends of cashing in favors for turkey hunting and to get a 6th straight to shoot bow and trail run is going to be pressing hard. I'll likely do the super spartan at blue in July if that actually happens this year. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I'm looking at them, Husqvarna and possibly one of the Toro models. I prefer the Ariens or Husqvarna because their motors aren't made by MTD. It seems all the motors are made in China now. But then, unfortunately, "Made in America" isn't quite what it used to be either. I may suffer through the rest of this winter and shop for next year. Otherwise it looks like buying on-line and getting home delivery which may be the way to go regardless. These things are big!


I have the Toro Power Max 928. While this is my first season, I have 3 uses with it totaling almost 6 hours. Plenty of power and traction to handle a foot of snow on a steep driveway with ease. It also went through the plow slop, but could tell it was working a bit harder. 

Ariens makes a great machine too, but I have a Toro dealer nearby, so much easier to get warranty work done if needed.

This guy has a ton of reviews on just about every make and model.



https://youtube.com/c/PaulSikkema


----------



## 138104

Talk to your state reps. Wolf wants a 50% increase on state income tax.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I have the Toro Power Max 928. While this is my first season, I have 3 uses with it totaling almost 6 hours. Plenty of power and traction to handle a foot of snow on a steep driveway with ease. It also went through the plow slop, but could tell it was working a bit harder.
> 
> Ariens makes a great machine too, but I have a Toro dealer nearby, so much easier to get warranty work done if needed.
> 
> This guy has a ton of reviews on just about every make and model.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/PaulSikkema


I'm looking at the Ariens Classic 24 or the Husqvarna ST 124 . . the next machines up from those seem like overkill for my needs. I'll have to check the Toro site again but I didn't see a similar product there. They match up more with the Husqvarna ST 224 and Ariens Compact 24. But I may wait and shop between the seasons. Nobody has anything in stock at the time being, and if I order something it isn't going to get here until late February. Which means if I don't order one now we'll have 10 giant snowstorms before winter is over. And if I do it won't snow for 5 years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Does anyone know if a person or group of people can legally camp on State Game lands....I’m taking about hiking in and pitching their site wherever they want?

I didn’t think that was acceptable.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

State Forest's are much different but I don't think you can camp on Game Lands unless it pertains to being within 200 feet of the Appalachian Trail.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe Mr.Wolf will give it the OK if you pay taxes on your tent or dwelling for the duration of your stay.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> State Forest's are much different but I don't think you can camp on Game Lands unless it pertains to being within 200 feet of the Appalachian Trail.


Correct


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Does anyone know if a person or group of people can legally camp on State Game lands....I’m taking about hiking in and pitching their site wherever they want?
> 
> I didn’t think that was acceptable.


State Game Lands... No, State Forest...yes, State Parks....No except for 3, for the rest you have to be in the designated camp grounds.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I'm looking at the Ariens Classic 24 or the Husqvarna ST 124 . . the next machines up from those seem like overkill for my needs. I'll have to check the Toro site again but I didn't see a similar product there. They match up more with the Husqvarna ST 224 and Ariens Compact 24. But I may wait and shop between the seasons. Nobody has anything in stock at the time being, and if I order something it isn't going to get here until late February. Which means if I don't order one now we'll have 10 giant snowstorms before winter is over. And if I do it won't snow for 5 years. [emoji38]


How large of an area are you clearing? A 24" is probably fine for a residential driveway, but I would go bigger than you think you need.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Found a small encampment today nestled WAY back in SGL43 on the border of FCSP...interestingly the campers took very special care to travel too and from in and along a small creek masking their tracks in the snow????. Clearly they’ve been in for a while, getting through the recent storm.

To be totally honest, there were a few moments where I had wished I believed in carrying a side arm. Guys looked to be in their 30’s, I waved from a distance and followed my tracks back as fast as I could without running. 

Primary purpose in being out today was to look for tracks in this particular are which I thought was remote enough to escape the crowds...I guess not so much???


----------



## rogersb

Perry24 said:


> Talk to your state reps. Wolf wants a 50% increase on state income tax.


The info I saw was for individuals earning $133,000 or more and did not have any changes to earners below that. Do you have a link for the info that 50% increase is for all of us?


----------



## nicko

No such thing as a secret spot anymore Joe.

Possibly homeless?


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> The info I saw was for individuals earning $133,000 or more and did not have any changes to earners below that. Do you have a link for the info that 50% increase is for all of us?


Can't you see the chart? It shows the tax liability depending on your filing status and number of dependents. Current rate is 3.07% and they are proposing an increase to up to 4.49%. Not quite 50%, but close enough!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Found a small encampment today nestled WAY back in SGL43 on the border of FCSP...interestingly the campers took very special care to travel too and from in and along a small creek masking their tracks in the snow????. Clearly they’ve been in for a while, getting through the recent storm.
> 
> To be totally honest, there were a few moments where I had wished I believed in carrying a side arm. Guys looked to be in their 30’s, I waved from a distance and followed my tracks back as fast as I could without running.
> 
> Primary purpose in being out today was to look for tracks in this particular are which I thought was remote enough to escape the crowds...I guess not so much???


That's a little sketchy, I have hunted that area a bit myself and found old lean-tos but never anything that looked recently lived in. I always figured it was kids playing in the woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So such thing as a secret spot anymore Joe.
> 
> Possibly homeless?


Maybe, but the Montana Canvas Spike tent and Patagonia jackets might suggest otherwise. 

Strange is a kind adjective...


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve been in this area a few times and have never seen a person live or on any of the cams and have never seen evidence of folks. I nailed down some private access that makes accessing this area simple as compared to the 2-mile trek it took before hand.

Could be a bunch of survivalists trying to see if they can make it through a storm?


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> How large of an area are you clearing? A 24" is probably fine for a residential driveway, but I would go bigger than you think you need.


Not large at all. A residential driveway and sidewalk. I also need to navigate around 3 cars. That and storage is the main reason I haven't bought one until now.


----------



## Mathias

Probably wasn’t speckled trout you saw in that stream either Joe 🥺


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Found a small encampment today nestled WAY back in SGL43 on the border of FCSP...interestingly the campers took very special care to travel too and from in and along a small creek masking their tracks in the snow????. Clearly they’ve been in for a while, getting through the recent storm.
> 
> To be totally honest, there were a few moments where I had wished I believed in carrying a side arm. Guys looked to be in their 30’s, I waved from a distance and followed my tracks back as fast as I could without running.
> 
> Primary purpose in being out today was to look for tracks in this particular are which I thought was remote enough to escape the crowds...I guess not so much???


Odds are if they were up to anything obviously illegal they would have been moving 10 minutes after they saw you. 
Wouldn't hurt to notify the game commission of what you saw. From there it is up to them to make contact or ignore.


----------



## dougell

I don't carry the vast majority of places but I never go in the woods without my 10mm as I assume every other person probably has the same idea.It never used to bother me but the amount of meth heads changed my mind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^already done^^

Hasn't been sitting right since last night, so I called both FCSP office and the PAGC SE Regional Office...reported what, when and where I saw what I did, have two stand locations saved in my phone not far from there, so I was able to give the GPS coordinates as references. My conscious feels better.

I


----------



## THill202

Speaking of encampments, has anybody ever noticed this one just off the turnpike near Somerset?










It's on a utility's property and very visible from the TP. Always wondered what the back story is there and how they keep from getting kicked out. I feel like it gets a little bigger/better everytime I go past.


----------



## 138104

THill202 said:


> Speaking of encampments, has anybody ever noticed this one just off the turnpike near Somerset?
> 
> View attachment 7355615
> 
> 
> It's on a utility's property and very visible from the TP. Always wondered what the back story is there and how they keep from getting kicked out. I feel like it gets a little bigger/better everytime I go past.


Wow, that even has wind power!


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I don't carry the vast majority of places but I never go in the woods without my 10mm as I assume every other person probably has the same idea.It never used to bother me but the amount of meth heads changed my mind.


I carry any time I step out my front door. Or basically, once I get dressed. But the courses and training I've taken have all said "commit to carry". Obviously it isn't for everyone but for I've got the equipment and the permit and, unfortunately, never know where the need will arise. Too bad we don't 'cause then we'd just avoid those situations.

I DO want to pick up a 10mm. I've been silently watching hoping the Glock produces a Gen 5 version of the Model 20. I'm a lefty and appreciate the completely ambidextrous nature of the Gen 5 Glocks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I don't carry the vast majority of places but I never go in the woods without my 10mm as I assume every other person probably has the same idea.It never used to bother me but the amount of meth heads changed my mind.



The is a very bad meth problem in Pottstown which is basically a slingshot away from this area...I have in the past discovered some single-pot operations, not knowing what they were until police arrived...I'm going to stick with my generally optimistic outlook and go with a couple of yuppies trying to rough it in their $1800 wall tent and $200 jackets, but you never know....


----------



## dougell

It's always best to be prepared but carrying a sidearm everywhere is just a hassle to me.I don't even like carrying my wallet.I used to at least have it in my truck but I'm constantly on school property so I decided to take it out.I live in a safe place though because upwards of 50% of the population is already carrying around here.


----------



## Aspade17

THill202 said:


> Speaking of encampments, has anybody ever noticed this one just off the turnpike near Somerset?
> 
> View attachment 7355615
> 
> 
> It's on a utility's property and very visible from the TP. Always wondered what the back story is there and how they keep from getting kicked out. I feel like it gets a little bigger/better everytime I go past.


I always make sure to look for it every time I go by. It got pretty torn up one year from a snow storm if I remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Still don't have a carry permit (don't even own a handgun). All my guns are long guns. Maybe if you're used to carrying, it's no biggie. But seems like it would be a PITA.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Still don't have a carry permit (don't even own a handgun). All my guns are long guns. Maybe if you're used to carrying, it's no biggie. But seems like it would be a PITA.


After a while it's second nature. The hardest part is finding a holster you like. You wind up with a drawer full of them you don't. Let me know if you ever want to shoot some handguns. I'm a member at University Rifle Club.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> After a while it's second nature. The hardest part is finding a holster you like. You wind up with a drawer full of them you don't. Let me know if you ever want to shoot some handguns. I'm a member at University Rifle Club.


Thanks Pete. I do shoot them when I go to DB Rod & Gun with my Dad. Guns have become his hobby since he retired. Think he's got 10 handguns but what I like shooting is the Bushmaster AR and the .40 cal semi.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Thanks Pete. I do shoot them when I go to DB Rod & Gun with my Dad. Guns have become his hobby since he retired. Think he's got 10 handguns but what I like shooting is the Bushmaster AR and the .40 cal semi.


I picked up my first and only AR at Christmas. I don’t have a specific need for one but wanted to buy one while I still could. I suspect by this time next year that will be a thing of the past. Look closely at the pic from me shooting at 200 yards. This was after 2 full magazines










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I picked up my first and only AR at Christmas. I don’t have a specific need for one but wanted to buy one while I still could. I suspect by this time next year that will be a thing of the past. Look closely at the pic from me shooting at 200 yards. This was after 2 full magazines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a deer at about 10 o’clock from the target mound?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^thats cool^^^


----------



## nicko

How did it get in there and can it get out? 

Very neat. Seeing this teminds one of the simple pleasures of watching wildlife. I made a couple birdhouses with our son when he was younger, let him pick the paint colors, etc. It was a lot of fun watching barn swallows take up residence in the boxes for their nesting seasons. 

Might have to put up a box or two this spring. Thanks for the inspiration Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Screech owl Nick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Been 2 years since we’ve seen one here, I think it works my feeders. Love listening to them in Summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7355952


We maintain a bunch of wood duck boxes in New Jersey. Every year I find one or two screech owls in them when I’m installing fresh chips. They are sound asleep. I can take them out, clean out the box, put in fresh chips, and put them back in. They never wake up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> We maintain a bunch of wood duck boxes in New Jersey. Every year I find one or two screech owls in them when I’m installing fresh chips. They are sound asleep. I can take them out, clean out the box, put in fresh chips, and put them back in. They never wake up.


Wow....my wife would love something like that....


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Wow....my wife would love something like that....


so would I 
😳


----------



## 138104

Just saw that VaporTrail purchased Stokerized. Really surprised by that.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Just saw that VaporTrail purchased Stokerized. Really surprised by that.


Wow, good for Kyle!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Is that a deer at about 10 o’clock from the target mound?


Yep. After about 90 rounds of clanging steel I noticed him. He wasn't there when I started because I scanned the fields. The deer and bears at the club aren't even phased by shooting so you have to watch out for them. There is a bear that comes in and licks the steel targets for some reason.


----------



## Schleprock1

Cool Owl Pic. The neatest thing I found in my Bluebird box was a flying squirrel. I opened the side door to clean it out and there were some really big eyes looking at me...


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> We maintain a bunch of wood duck boxes in New Jersey. Every year I find one or two screech owls in them when I’m installing fresh chips. They are sound asleep. I can take them out, clean out the box, put in fresh chips, and put them back in. They never wake up.


 The guy across the road has one duck box on his pond. Never any ducks but usually a screech owl every year. That’s cool you actually handled them. I enjoy sitting on my deck watching all the different varieties of birds around my place. For a few years we had great crested flycatchers fledge out of a box 20 yards from the deck.


----------



## Mathias

We have a few of them too. Saw them during the snow event for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

After a long week, enjoying some mild temperatures on the deck with a drink or two and the grateful dead… Before the deep freeze rolls in next week. Would love to be able to get in some local icefishing in but I don’t know we will get that long and that low of a cold snap to make it happen


----------



## 12-Ringer

From a co-worker....TC pic from “western PA” was all that I got


----------



## Mathias

Mighty cool ^


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool pic. Would be even better thru a scope.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Snow is keeping me from checking a few remaining cams out there but I know the limping 8 made it thru. Unsure if this will affect his rack this year?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> From a co-worker....TC pic from “western PA” was all that I got


Wow! That’s a great pic!


----------



## Mr. October

I fear it is about time to wrap up the 20-21 thread. It has been a ball sharing the deer woods with everyone again.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I fear it is about time to wrap up the 20-21 thread. It has been a ball sharing the deer woods with everyone again.


I thought spring turkey season is included?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

...how could you forget about the spring turkey season Mr. O?, that's blasphemy!


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> ...how could you forget about the spring turkey season Mr. O?, that's blasphemy!


LOL! Because that is fishing season for me.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> LOL! Because that is fishing season for me.


Turkey hunt till noon....fly fish till dark!!! Best of both worlds!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Turkey hunt till noon....fly fish till dark!!! Best of both worlds!


Did that a couple times last year....as enjoyable as it is, it makes for a LONG day.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Did that a couple times last year....as enjoyable as it is, it makes for a LONG day.


I can't argue with that...I am known to take a nap next to the stream now and again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I fell asleep last season sometime in the 11AM hour, I know it was after 11:30 because I thought to myself, I should start the hike out if I wanted to be out by 1....I didn't wake up until 1:30.......luckily didn't pass anyone to give me a hard time.


----------



## yetihunter1

My favorite nap experience was on Penns Creek. Had been fishing all morning and decided to sit and relax on the edge of the creek and have lunch. Feet still in the water I nodded off after a little food. Woke up and noticed a water snake was using my legs as support to keep from being swept down in the current.....not a pleasant experience.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ty fell asleep once at the base of tree as we were waiting for the sun to rise during turkey season, I heard some rustling not too far from him as we were only 20-yards or so apart. As dawn broke I could see a skunk pass no more than 10 feet from where he was sitting...pretty thankful he was asleep, things could have been quite different if not (lol)....


----------



## Sight Window

Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


----------



## nicko

Typically wait until next season licenses go on sale.


Sight Window said:


> Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


I used to check 3dshoots.com for shoots but it appears to have been abandoned for lack of a better term.


----------



## Mathias

The earliest I recall from my more active 3D days was Springtown, upper Bucks County.


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


Some local shops and clubs are doing inside 3D shoots.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Some local shops and clubs are doing inside 3D shoots.


I’d like to find one of those....


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> I’d like to find one of those....


Not that close for you, but Perry County Archers has 2 left.


----------



## 138104

Weaver's Archery in Middleburg does 3D shoots on Thursdays. They are also doing grocery shoots.


----------



## davydtune

Sight Window said:


> Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


Meadville Field Archers up here by me has it's first shoot in March


----------



## rogersb

High Mountain Archery in Freeland has some indoor shoots. They post the dates and times on Facebook. Their page says the 3d course will open in April.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks guys. Most of these places would be road trips for me but good to see options in case cabin fever strikes!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Sight Window said:


> Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


Frontier Archery Club is doing evening shoots on Saturdays...I think at 4pm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

To the best of my knowledge, Penn-Del Archers and Delaware County Field & Stream haven't released their shoot schedules yet.


----------



## yetihunter1

I haven't shot at Penn-Del since I lived in West Chester and was a member...I need to get down there again. They had a decent field course I remember, out to like 100 yds for archery.


----------



## Mathias

From Springtown Rod and Gun clubs site:


3D Archery shoot
WhenSun, February 21, 6:30am – 12:00pm
Description3D Archery shoot every 3rd Sunday except in August. Open to the public.


----------



## 12-Ringer

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


😧
🤤


----------



## Aspade17

Sight Window said:


> Anyone having any 3-D shoots in March or May? Or sooner!!


We will be shooting in March (weather permitting). I run the Bedford sportsmen’s archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice buck!!


----------



## 138104

I'm ready for winter to be over. My newly-licensed daughter didn't understand what driving in the clear tire tracks meant and put the car in the ditch along our driveway. It was easy to get out, but just another headache.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well she can sure cut her teeth on snow driving this year!! No harm no foul...I know this morning I was hoping my daughter wouldn’t drive too hard since it was “only” a few inches...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Weekend looking like crap, as well as mid-week .... I don’t mind a little, but starting to wear on me now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Snow recharges the aquifers. Gotta embrace it, unless you like droughts?


----------



## nicko

Sounds like at least no damage Dave. And if it was going to happen anywhere, better on your own driveway.

Heavy ice buildup at the eaves on our roofs on the north facing side of the house. Luckily no interior leaks from ice dams (yet). Not even sure we've had enough of a cold snap / deep freeze yet to freeze lakes for some ice fishing. Have to take a drive up to Scots Run and see if anybody is out on the ice.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> I'm ready for winter to be over. My newly-licensed daughter didn't understand what driving in the clear tire tracks meant and put the car in the ditch along our driveway. It was easy to get out, but just another headache.


Dang Dave!! Glad nobody was hurt and on your property. It’s been a long winter already but we have half of Feb and all of March yet! Supposed to get cold too.


----------



## 138104

I can relate. Stole this from FB.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^







^^

I've now got 14-miles in and nothing...but have seen several still carrying both sides, so I am not that discouraged. Trying to be careful not to push the deer out as well. Saw a lot of other boot tracks yesterday, so I'm not the only one out....


----------



## vonfoust

Glad no one was hurt Dave. It's nerve wracking with teens.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I can relate. Stole this from FB.


Truth!


----------



## bamsdealer

Little off topic, but if anyone is southeast pa is looking to offload a used bow press, shoot me a pm.

Took my .22 out to try for a fox pelt last week, but was hard to set up due to the crunchy snow. Getting a furtaker license was a hassle. If buying online, you need to wait to get them in the mail. Ended up at Dicks and no one was taught how to use the new system, or the printer. After 25 minutes, I got a license printed landscape, half cut off. It had my Cid, so that was good enough for me.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Sounds like at least no damage Dave. And if it was going to happen anywhere, better on your own driveway.
> 
> Heavy ice buildup at the eaves on our roofs on the north facing side of the house. Luckily no interior leaks from ice dams (yet). Not even sure we've had enough of a cold snap / deep freeze yet to freeze lakes for some ice fishing. Have to take a drive up to Scots Run and see if anybody is out on the ice.


My dad and I went out last weekend, he had also went out the week before. Only part of the lake was froze but it was about 6 inches of ice. 

On another note I remember someone on here saying about having a surplus of sheds/small racked bucks they didn’t have a use for. If anyone does have some they’d like to unload I’d gladly pay shipping for them so my dogs would have some new antlers to chew on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> My dad and I went out last weekend, he had also went out the week before. Only part of the lake was froze but it was about 6 inches of ice.
> 
> On another note I remember someone on here saying about having a surplus of sheds/small racked bucks they didn’t have a use for. If anyone does have some they’d like to unload I’d gladly pay shipping for them so my dogs would have some new antlers to chew on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took a drive up to Scots Run Lake to check the ice situation (SE PA) and there were about 10-15 people on the ice fishing. I wasn't expecting the ice to be great with all the snow cover on top and I was right. Slush on top of the ice in spots and when I walked over to an unused hole, the thickness did not inspire confidence. I asked a guy how thick it was and he said 3 - 4 inches. That might be ok for some guys with clear solid ice but this was hazy ice from all the snow and coupled with the slush on top even with the air temperature 27 degrees, I said to my wife we needed to turn back for solid land. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good call NTO . No way I'd chance it on some hazy 3-4"s...and I've never ice fished before!


----------



## perryhunter4

Did anybody else get ice last night? Our driveway is a sheet of ice and thick. Can’t even walk on it without sliding. Will be stuck til at least this afternoon and it warms up. I am ready for Spring!!


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Did anybody else get ice last night? Our driveway is a sheet of ice and thick. Can’t even walk on it without sliding. Will be stuck til at least this afternoon and it warms up. I am ready for Spring!!


Yep. I thought we were spared, but it is a decent layer of ice. I'm hoping it melts when it warms up, but not holding my breath.


----------



## jlh42581

its been a freezing mist at my house since yesterday, still ongoing


----------



## perryhunter4

Obviously food is scarce for wildlife right now. I have deer digging in snow for the grasses in our yard but they are now decimating some of our trees. Anybody use anything (spray) to keep deer off their evergreens in winter? Think this tree will come back?


----------



## nicko

Deer definitely hit those cedars in weather like this.

We actually got lucky where I’m at in Chester County. Very little of the freezing rain, more like a light mist. Sidewalks and walkways slick but whatever icing we got is very thin.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like an arborvitae, it will live but may not fill out. I like the green giant variety the deer steer clear, except for the bucks rubbing them.
Not much ice at my place.
45 on Tuesday!


----------



## j.d.m.

Does anyone know, if my daughter turns 16 here in February, does she need to buy a fishing license for this year, or does she start next year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Almost positive if she’s 16 and fishing she needs a license...regardless of when she turns 16.


----------



## nicko

The day she turns 16, she’ll need a license.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Looks like an arborvitae, it will live but may not fill out. I like the green giant variety the deer steer clear, except for the bucks rubbing them.
> Not much ice at my place.
> 45 on Tuesday!


You’re better at botany ID than me.


----------



## perryhunter4

Well I hung dial soap from a few trees and threw shavings around ground bushes. Doubt it will work but we shall see.


----------



## nicko

Might be better off letting them decimate it and then just plant a new one in the spring.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Might be better off letting them decimate it and then just plant a new one in the spring.


Lol.... I had the same thought Nick. Will just need to make sure I find one of similar size.


----------



## Schleprock1

South of Harrisburg here. Rained all night here. An hour ago it was just wet. 20 minutes ago things started to turn to ice. Seems like the roads are staying warm enough. The cars are still zipping by at 55 MPH.


----------



## 138104

All ice in Liverpool, PA. Probably close to a 1/4". Already put salt down this morning and hoping that takes care of it before more snow arrives later this week. I hate winter.


----------



## rogersb

Propane truck couldn't make it down my road last week so I put down 500 lbs of salt and got them in yesterday. Looks like just in time. 6+ inches coming Thursday.


----------



## Mathias

Doesn’t happen often, but it’s warmer here than at our daughters farm in Tennesse.
I just want to be able to see grass again.


----------



## dougell

LOL.Isn't it crazy how we take those little things for granted?Grass,what a beautiful thing.I'm out the door and in a barn every morning at 6:00am.It puts me in a foul mood every morning when I walk out into it.Every year though,there's a morning that when I step outside and a warm breeze hits me in the face with that smell of spring.Shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## nicko

48° here in Spring city… Hoping it warms up just enough that I can fix my roof gutter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't know what to believe these days...by every metric provided yesterday at this time we should have been shrouded in ice when the alarm went off at 5:15AM, not so, in fact, it's almost 50-degrees now, yet Thursday looks like we should expect 5-6" more on Thursday into Friday? Guess we'll have to wait until Thursday to see....


----------



## dougell

We were supposed to get 8" last night but got pummeled with ice and rain instead.It's miserable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I bet, I don't envy you....I took a fall on Saturday morning carrying groceries from the truck to the house. Nothing serious, but enough to scare the wife and kids and leave some nasty bruises on my elbow, knee, and hip.

I'd rather have 10" of snow than 1/2" of ice...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Doesn’t happen often, but it’s warmer here than at our daughters farm in Tennesse.
> I just want to be able to see grass again.


So you looking forward to mowing and ticks?


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> So you looking forward to mowing and ticks?


Once again, you nailed it with the snarky comments, well done!


----------



## nicko

I'd rather mow than shovel and scrape ice.

A few deckmate scews and some Henry roof sealant on gutter seams...... back in order. Not pretty but effective.

Also, 2/17 is the first day to register for the TAC in Seven Springs. Anybody have a preference on date (Thurs. 6/3 - Sun. 6/6)?


----------



## Mathias

Me too Nick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I don't really mind the snow, but this ice kills me. Fortunately, it melted today on its own. Now time to get ready for the next round of snow/sleet/ice.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Once again, you nailed it with the snarky comments, well done!


Lol. At least in PA we have variety. 6 months from now we’ll be looking for anything but hot and dry....

Having a wood stove seems to take the edge off winter for me. I enjoy the warmth after coming in, the splitting on cold Saturdays, etc. Probably in 10 more years I’ll change my tune


----------



## PAbigbear

2.5" sleet here. I'd much rather had the 10" of fluff they were calling for. Over 20" in my yard now.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> 2.5" sleet here. I'd much rather had the 10" of fluff they were calling for. Over 20" in my yard now.



Ooof!! How much on the ground up there?


----------



## rogersb

I spent 2.5 hours clearing our road today with my little kubota. Probably going to he the same Thursday or Friday, whenever we get another 6". I dont mind snow if there's a melt in between storms but all I have been doing lately is using my front end loader to make more room for more snow.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Ooof!! How much on the ground up there?


The sun sides are probably 6"+/-. Winter sides and tops it's deep but probably 18-20" is pretty close in a lot of places. I was in up to my waist last week. It has about 7 layers of crust from sleet, freezing rain and freeze and thaw so it'll take forever to melt.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> The sun sides are probably 6"+/-. *Winter sides and tops it's deep but probably 18-20" is pretty close in a lot of places. I was in up to my waist last week*. It has about 7 layers of crust from sleet, freezing rain and freeze and thaw so it'll take forever to melt.


----------



## ezshot81

LetThemGrow said:


> Having a wood stove seems to take the edge off winter for me. I enjoy the warmth after coming in, the splitting on cold Saturdays, etc. Probably in 10 more years I’ll change my tune


I agree. My wife doesn't care for it when I get it cranking up to 75 ish. But coming in from the cold and sitting in front of the stove at that temp will put you right to sleep.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We love ours already through 1.25 chords...have about 1/3 of a cord left ...not sure if I’ll be getting any more this year or not..it’s nice to clear the racks before spring...have to wait and see how things progress this year.


----------



## ezshot81

I've gone through about 2 cords and have approx 1/2 cord left. Def helps with the propane bill. Had dropped 7 trees (probably about 10 cords worth) and was in the process of cutting when this dang storm dumped on us. Probably won't be cutting for a bit since there is still about 18".


----------



## 138104

I burn pellets and love it. I've burned 1.25 tons since November, so have plenty left to get through the rest of heating season. As long as I keep pellets in it, it runs on its own.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> I'd rather mow than shovel and scrape ice.
> 
> A few deckmate scews and some Henry roof sealant on gutter seams...... back in order. Not pretty but effective.
> 
> Also, 2/17 is the first day to register for the TAC in Seven Springs. Anybody have a preference on date (Thurs. 6/3 - Sun. 6/6)?


I’d prefer a Friday personally but I’m up for whatever works with the majority. Not sure who is planning to shoot this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Aspade17 said:


> I’d prefer a Friday personally but I’m up for whatever works with the majority. Not sure who is planning to shoot this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm fine with Friday too. I believe the other Nick is good with that too. Which range are you guys thinking?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well we’ve got a leaky house, I’m working on 4th cord. Start around Halloween and stop around Easter. Then frantically split everything for following winter before turkey season.


----------



## Aspade17

Perry24 said:


> I'm fine with Friday too. I believe the other Nick is good with that too. Which range are you guys thinking?


Sitka seems like the middle of the road as far as difficulty. 40-100 yards, I don’t know everyone’s comfort zone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Friday 6/4

Sitka

......

Works for me.


----------



## 138104

Aspade17 said:


> Sitka seems like the middle of the road as far as difficulty. 40-100 yards, I don’t know everyone’s comfort zone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking Yeti. I'm not sure I can get 100 yds with my setup...or see that far...lol!


----------



## Aspade17

That works for me! I’d rather everyone have a good time, I don’t care if that means the shots are at 25 or 125. Hopefully my 29 year old eyes fair alright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

If y’all are shooting Friday, I’ll join. I’d just be making a day trip, as I have work on Saturday. Never done it, but I’d love to give it a go. I’m good with Yeti for distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> That works for me! I’d rather everyone have a good time, I don’t care if that means the shots are at 25 or 125. Hopefully my 29 year old eyes fair alright.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember 29.......22 years ago.


----------



## ezshot81

Anybody driving out to tac from the Leigh valley area on that Friday. Would like to join but don't know if I feel like driving that in one day by myself.


----------



## Missions95

ezshot81 said:


> Anybody driving out to tac from the Leigh valley area on that Friday. Would like to join but don't know if I feel like driving that in one day by myself.


I’ll be going from southern Schuylkill Co, if you’d want to meet me at Cabelas, you’d be welcome to run out with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

rogersb said:


> I spent 2.5 hours clearing our road today with my little kubota. Probably going to he the same Thursday or Friday, whenever we get another 6". I dont mind snow if there's a melt in between storms but all I have been doing lately is using my front end loader to make more room for more snow.


Sunday I had to make room for more snow. Our driveway is about the steepest thing anyone can really get away with. Two asphalt company's wouldn't pave it, it's that steep. 
I get the 4 wheeler out and start ramming some snow over the edge so I have a place to put the snow in the forecast this week. Hit the bank and barely moved anything. Back up and really give it a go this time. Went up and over and by the time I got the thing stopped it was teetering on taking me for a ride down over the side, and with the plow on I'm pretty sure it would have flipped over at some point. (It was at this time that I realized the kids that live above me were out playing in the snow, very Catholic family. Pretty sure those kids learned a few words when I was HOPING to stop before heading down over) Put it in reverse as fast as I could and it just buried itself. Took me an hour to get it shoveled out.
That night I got into bed and my wife says "Took awhile to dig that one out." I didn't realize she saw the whole thing. She said it was like a cartoon. 

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Friday 6/4
> 
> Sitka
> 
> ......
> 
> Works for me.


Put me in as well.


----------



## 138104

So, are you guys registering for Yeti or Sitka? Also, what time?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad you're OK Von!!!!!


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Glad you're OK Von!!!!!


Was more funny than anything, but one of those heart stopping moments.


----------



## Aspade17

Perry24 said:


> So, are you guys registering for Yeti or Sitka? Also, what time?


I second this. I say we all decide on a time and course so we can register now. Don’t want to miss out on the time slot we want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Looks like the only slot with more than 5 remaining is 11:30. I’m good with that if y’all are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Missions95 said:


> Looks like the only slot with more than 5 remaining is 11:30. I’m good with that if y’all are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like that's the case anymore. Just went in and it's showing only 12:30pm slot remaining on Friday and one spot available.

Didn't expect things to fill that quickly. Oh well.


----------



## Missions95

Yea, they filled quick. I grabbed an 11:30 spot, but kinda sucks if nobody else did. How long does the course usually take to shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Missions95 said:


> I’ll be going from southern Schuylkill Co, if you’d want to meet me at Cabelas, you’d be welcome to run out with me


Thanks. But my cousin decided he wanted to go so we'll ride out together. Fri 9 am yeti course to start.


----------



## nicko

A lot of Thursday slots still open and Sunday too.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I'm fine with Friday too. I believe the other Nick is good with that too. Which range are you guys thinking?


We have a group that is on Leupold on Friday and Yeti on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Sunday I had to make room for more snow. Our driveway is about the steepest thing anyone can really get away with. Two asphalt company's wouldn't pave it, it's that steep.
> I get the 4 wheeler out and start ramming some snow over the edge so I have a place to put the snow in the forecast this week. Hit the bank and barely moved anything. Back up and really give it a go this time. Went up and over and by the time I got the thing stopped it was teetering on taking me for a ride down over the side, and with the plow on I'm pretty sure it would have flipped over at some point. (It was at this time that I realized the kids that live above me were out playing in the snow, very Catholic family. Pretty sure those kids learned a few words when I was HOPING to stop before heading down over) Put it in reverse as fast as I could and it just buried itself. Took me an hour to get it shoveled out.
> That night I got into bed and my wife says "Took awhile to dig that one out." I didn't realize she saw the whole thing. She said it was like a cartoon.
> 
> I'm ready for spring.


😲


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Doesn't look like that's the case anymore. Just went in and it's showing only 12:30pm slot remaining on Friday and one spot available.
> 
> Didn't expect things to fill that quickly. Oh well.


All the people that didn't get to shoot last year were able to start registering yesterday


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> All the people that didn't get to shoot last year were able to start registering yesterday


I missed that boat.


----------



## Aspade17

Well that sucks, what’s the plan now for everyone. I just need to know when to sign up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

It's either Thursday or Sunday if anybody is going to sign up. I can do either day.


----------



## 138104

I came across a few beds with blood today. I also saw this at a local state park. Do you think it was caused by a buck that just shed? No sheds were found, but didn't spend much time looking.

Second picture is a well used deer trail that leads to a bedding area. There was at least 10 beds.


----------



## Missions95

I could switch and do Thursday, if there’s a few of us that want to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I came across a few beds with blood today. I also saw this at a local state park. Do you think it was caused by a buck that just shed? No sheds were found, but didn't spend much time looking.
> 
> Second picture is a well used deer trail that leads to a bedding area. There was at least 10 beds.


I doubt that blood has anything to do with antlers...I’d go with either the female reproductive system or wounds on their lower legs from ice crust....I see that a lot when we have weather like we’ve been dealing with lately.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I doubt that blood has anything to do with antlers...I’d go with either the female reproductive system or wounds on their lower legs from ice crust....I see that a lot when we have weather like we’ve been dealing with lately.


Leg cuts from ice make sense. I think I just want to find a shed so badly that I'm forming wild stories in my head!


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> It's either Thursday or Sunday if anybody is going to sign up. I can do either day.


I say Thursday then. I’m pretty close to seven springs but I think it would be rough to hike and shoot all day then have to make a long drive home for all of you guys. 
Just looked and there are a bunch of slots open on Thursday. just need everyone to agree on a course and a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_pro

12-Ringer said:


> I doubt that blood has anything to do with antlers...I’d go with either the female reproductive system or wounds on their lower legs from ice crust....I see that a lot when we have weather like we’ve been dealing with lately.





Perry24 said:


> Leg cuts from ice make sense. I think I just want to find a shed so badly that I'm forming wild stories in my head!


I agree with Joe I imagine it’s a flesh wound from the ice. I’ve found a bunch of fresh antlers and I do not recall seeing blood anywhere near the area, not saying it isn’t possible tho 

The elk are a little different they will leave blood behind when they shed, but an elk pedicle is probably 8-10x bigger than a whitetail and a lot heavier.


----------



## 138104

Setup a Reveal cam today. Now I just need some deer to walk by to make sure it works correctly.


----------



## ezshot81

Checked a cam this morning. An 8 point still holding them, a fork missing one side, and a smaller deer that dropped both sides.


----------



## Mathias

^ What! Where’d you find one???


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> ^ What! Where’d you find one???


Here on AT. NIB for $120 from a fellow PA guy. I believe it sold in 4 mins and a guy and I both commented at the same time. However, my PM was received before his. I lucked out...lol!


----------



## Mathias

I saw that, day late and.........
new models coming, no real need right now.
keep us posted on results.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I saw that, day late and.........
> new models coming, no real need right now.
> keep us posted on results.


I was going to wait until I stumbled in it. Having snow on the ground should make it easy to know if it is working.


----------



## rogersb

I would love to get out and start shed hunting but with over a foot of snow I'm just going to wait. When do you guys typically start?


----------



## 12-Ringer

My uncle had a good day in lower DE today... he’s at 9 now


----------



## John_pro

Great finds!!!! I can’t remember the last time I saw bare ground! We have 14-16” up here with more on the way


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow that’s some serious bone. Shame about the deadhead.


----------



## jlh42581

Just absolutely insane you have no snow and here i have a solid 14-16"


----------



## jlh42581

John_pro said:


> Great finds!!!! I can’t remember the last time I saw bare ground! We have 14-16” up here with more on the way


Ive come to the conclusion it started snowing just before christmas and snowed almost every day since

Found my first box of hunting ammo today, .243 , we have plenty of that but I bought a box and my buddy picked it up. Thats his primary gun. Ive been looking for any calibers we own locally since hunting season ended.


----------



## nicko

Crazy lower DE has no snow cover. Can we send some from PA down there?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I did not find the sheds but the farmer who tends the larger fields of the property in NY picked up a match set just outside a cedar thicket of a buck I saw once in archery and got daylight pictures of on a scrape during rifle season.

My mind is mostly on turkeys right now but its always good to get confirmation that a dandy made it through and is hanging around.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice set...interesting demonstration in perspective...looks WAY bigger in the deer than in his hands.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Nice set...interesting demonstration in perspective...looks WAY bigger in the deer than in his hands.


For sure. Will be a dandy this fall...8 months from now scrapes should be opening up!!!


----------



## nicko

On the subject of turkeys, seems the population in 3A took a downturn this year. No where near as many tracks as past years and I don't think I saw one bird all season.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> On the subject of turkeys, seems the population in 3A took a downturn this year. No where near as many tracks as past years and I don't think I saw one bird all season.


I didn't see a turkey after the beginning of September. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> On the subject of turkeys, seems the population in 3A took a downturn this year. No where near as many tracks as past years and I don't think I saw one bird all season.


I had heard west nile was impacting them. Theres also no doubt predator numbers are higher than ever. No one is trapping anymore.









How is West Nile virus impacting Pennsylvania’s turkey population?


Pennsylvania Game Commission is leading a multi-state research project into the West Nile virus and wild turkey populations.




www.pennlive.com





The bird population where I am has gotta be low. It used to be pretty easy to get on multiple birds a day. Theres been a year or two now if i get one bird to work all season that was good. The hunting pressure on turkey is as high or worse than deer in the spring. Last year had to be monumental.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> On the subject of turkeys, seems the population in 3A took a downturn this year. No where near as many tracks as past years and I don't think I saw one bird all season.


The bad winter isn't going to help either.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> On the subject of turkeys, seems the population in 3A took a downturn this year. No where near as many tracks as past years and I don't think I saw one bird all season.


They are definitely thinking West Nile in some areas. A buddy that consistently hunts and kills birds in spring and summer was sent a test kit by the PAGC prior to fall harvest this year asking him to mail in some samples for testing if he harvested a bird. They are testing for a number of diseases with West Nile being one. 
Many folks were seeing dwindling turkey populations prior to even this year and I agree, this hard crusty layers of icy snow isn’t going to help. I’ve spoke to some farmers whom have seen them though sporadically though digging through the cow manure piles in pastures for food. 
Hoping this coming week of warmer and sunny weather melts this off after this next small snowfall we are to get overnight into tomorrow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Last year was by far the hardest turkey season I've had in Pa, up state I struggled just to find turkeys. The pressure on public was unreal and unrelenting, even when it wasn't hunters there were loads on hikers, bikes, and horse back riders in areas I had traditionally not encountered them. One ofy favorite areas literally had the roost area clear cut which pushed the birds completely to private. The weather didn't help any either, multiple mornings of snow and wind in mid may!?!

I filled both my tags in the back half the season but neither was a txt book gobbling to the gun hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covid fallout...so many out of work or working from home coupled with most entertainment venues limited it closed lead to many more folks in the outdoors last spring and I’d contend through the fall as well.

A very productive strategy that I’ve discovered hunting suburbia...stay home during the rut!!! So many suburban hunters pound the hardwoods after work and weekends, but when prime time arrives they tend to split for their camps, leased, guided hunts, whatever...I mean think about this thread alone and the number of guys plan their travel around the rut, leaving prime local grounds a little less congested than what they are during most other times of the season.

I didn’t notice that this year, perhaps folks worried about traveling or didn’t have places to stay, whatever...but some of the prime local spots that are usually almost vacated for 10-days or so in November were not...

I could be way off, but I really don’t think so...I agree with Taunto it wasn’t just hunters impacting...hikers, bikers, horseback riders, etc...were out in droves!

I worked three different birds that someone sniped by getting between me and the bird. Super frustrating, especially as the one time in Hickory Run, Camille was with me...thought she was going to be my good luck charm!


----------



## dougell

Cold wet spring are what's impacting the turkeys.There hasn't been much evidence that west nile is impacting them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting...



https://www.outdoornews.com/2021/02/02/declining-turkey-populations-prompt-hunting-changes-in-pennsylvania/


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> Cold wet spring are what's impacting the turkeys.There hasn't been much evidence that west nile is impacting them.


I agree, with the brutal rains we have been getting in the spring and cold temps and snow like last year, nests take a beating. I have killed birds the past few years on public and private and the gobbling textbook hunts simply just seem most dependent on how many idiots are out blowing a call at them non stop. The less pressured birds I hunt still come in gobbling.

I will say though that the biggest piece of public I hunt, used to be loaded with gobbling turkeys, 15-20 different birds some mornings that you'd hear on the limb. Last year, the first day we got on a gobbling bird mid morning and didn't hear one other before noon, even while they were still in the tree. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'd put my turkey hunting skills right down there with my shed hunting prowess. Said to my wife today on a walk around Scots Run Lake with the pup I may not even attempt a turkey trip this year. Was talking with an avid turkey hunter on our Potter land back in the spring and he was saying it was a terrible year for birds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We heard a lot up in Potter but only connected on one. Neighbors got 2 and friends on Ellis Hollow got 5, way back in Story, Commissioner and the Buck Cellar trails. 

From my humble perspective...they were around, just. It in their usual haunts. 

I’ve said before how much it baffles me the amount of time we spend scouting and prepping for deer and the countless hours we’ll sit on stand hoping our scouting efforts pay off....yet spring turkey rolls around and so many run to the same ridges we’ve hunted for years, in many cases the last time we were there was last turkey season. I have been guilty of this myself...

Like I said I worked several last year and three occasions others benefited from my work by slipping in, that’s what you have to deal with on public ground.

Hoping to have a better spring this year.


----------



## jg420

We are loaded with birds in 3B. They were gobbling all through rifle season which was weird. The property I hunt seems to have 4 different flocks with close to 80 some birds total.


----------



## Schleprock1

Here we snow again.......


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Last year was by far the hardest turkey season I've had in Pa, up state I struggled just to find turkeys. The pressure on public was unreal and unrelenting, even when it wasn't hunters there were loads on hikers, bikes, and horse back riders in areas I had traditionally not encountered them. One ofy favorite areas literally had the roost area clear cut which pushed the birds completely to private. The weather didn't help any either, multiple mornings of snow and wind in mid may!?!
> 
> I filled both my tags in the back half the season but neither was a txt book gobbling to the gun hunt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk





nicko said:


> I'd put my turkey hunting skills right down there with my shed hunting prowess. Said to my wife today on a walk around Scots Run Lake with the pup I may not even attempt a turkey trip this year. Was talking with an avid turkey hunter on our Potter land back in the spring and he was saying it was a terrible year for birds.


I'm just going to go with Taunto here. Just too much pressure for me. It's certainly not my lack of turkey hunting skills, or my 7 minute attention span. I am now positive that my lack of turkey success is due strictly to the hikers and bikers in my area that have gone through about 15 minutes before I arrived.......in the dark. 
(still working on a shed hunting excuse, if anyone would like to offer one up I'll gladly accept.)


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I'm just going to go with Taunto here. Just too much pressure for me. It's certainly not my lack of turkey hunting skills, or my 7 minute attention span. I am now positive that my lack of turkey success is due strictly to the hikers and bikers in my area that have gone through about 15 minutes before I arrived.......in the dark.
> (still working on a shed hunting excuse, if anyone would like to offer one up I'll gladly accept.)


I think the deer on your place dig a hole and bury them like a squirrel

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just picked up a NIB 2019 Ritual 35 in the classifieds. Selling my Synergy to my buddy and might actually sell off my last GT500. This will be my first not-used bow purchase since 2013. I've had 3 bows at any time and sometimes 4 for a while now. Doesn't make sense when really all I need and shoot are the primary bow and a backup.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Just picked up a NIB 2019 Ritual 35 in the classifieds. Selling my Synergy to my buddy and might actually sell off my last GT500. This will be my first not-used bow purchase since 2013. I've had 3 bows at any time and sometimes 4 for a while now. Doesn't make sense when really all I need and shoot are the primary bow and a backup.


Wait, you might sell the Fall Gray GT500???


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Wait, you might sell the Fall Gray GT500???


Yeah. I don't shoot it and I might as well use funds from selling it and the Synergy to pay for the Ritual and whichever press I have to buy to work on it. 

The GT is in great shape. I might get a tear in my eye when I have to box it up and mail it off to a new owner.


----------



## Mr. October

I've never really picked up the turkey hunting bug. I've tried it a few times but never get all that excited about it. I'm pretty sure if I decided to hunt turkeys in NJ I could kill one pretty easily. They strut and gobble year round down there. A couple years ago I had 8 toms and jakes strutting around me during archery season when I was messing with them with a turkey call. In the spring they come running at the smallest "cluck".


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> *I've never really picked up the turkey hunting bug. I've tried it a few times but never get all that excited about it.* I'm pretty sure if I decided to hunt turkeys in NJ I could kill one pretty easily. They strut and gobble year round down there. A couple years ago I had 8 toms and jakes strutting around me during archery season when I was messing with them with a turkey call. In the spring they come running at the smallest "cluck".


Same here Pete. Seeing everybody get excited for it is what gives me the itch to go........until I get out there. The I spend more time looking for deer sign than hunting turkeys. I've the attention span of a gnat when it comes to turkeys.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First off...I'm not ready to mow grass, but I've had my fill of snow.


I hunted 4C & 4E for spring turkey last year as I always have, took a longbeard from each but it was tough sledding. 
Farmer friend and his cousin were about 200yds from me the first morning when they nearly walked right into the roost of a bunch of hens and 4 gobblers. Both walked out with a longbeard before 6am. To top it off one of them missed his bird and it came right back in a second time to be missed yet again before finally downing it!
My dad and I both saw other longbeards and hens that morning but didn't have any luck. I also called in 2 hunters and saw 4 more milling around in there that morning.

I saw more hunters out during the turkey season then I likely ever have before...in areas where I rarely see more then one other hunter on any given day.

The way things are currently I don't really expect the woods to be any less empty come this spring.

Heard some vocal birds last year for sure, first one I shot gobbled his ass off on the 13th I think, but I didn't hear much gobbling at all for most of the first 2 weeks...even though birds were there. One I took later in the season (May 20th) had hens with him all season...as well as another longbeard and sometimes a 3rd. Never heard them gobble much at all, on the roost or off. The morning things finally went my way I was watching them from a distance and thought they left the property. I made a move in the opposite direction and not long after calling at my new position...they came running right to me and ended up in my lap. Still don't know how we never saw each other during my move since they had obviously circled back at the same time I moved. Very odd how things sometimes seem to work out.

Ran into a few very vocal birds during the last week. Worked one for nearly 2hrs the last day that refused to come a few more yard towards my dad...and ended up coming right past me instead. A group of 3 toms a little later in the morning, that we had worked earlier in the season, were also responding and coming our way....then a couple people in kayak's came down a creek between us and the birds. Hunt was basically over after that and couldn't even elicit a gobble from them again.

I think it was the hunt in NY that stands out the most . Worked that bird for nearly an hour and a half, was double and triple gobbling...sometimes even 4 & 5 times in a row. He was getting hoarse near the end when he slipped in quietly to 60-70yds, gobbled 2-3 more times and went the other way. Gave him a break, went after him and got him going again...but this time he expected me to come to him and wasn't having anything to do with anything less.

If going to the same places to hunt turkeys every spring is being guilty of something then I definitely am. I haven't preseason scouted for turkey in almost 20yrs but have been hunting the same couple of properties for them for over 25yrs. Some of my spots birds are already there, if not I will likely run across them being there during the season if not a few days to a week later. They usually roost in the same general area's if not the same tree's even. Neither of those things has changed very much in that time. I've likely killed nearly 20 toms at one property and wouldn't doubt that atleast 6 of them were while I was sitting at the base of the same tree.
I don't think deer hunting for rutting buck is all that much different really, lots of guys save a spot or 2 for the rut...even a particular tree...and don't hunt that spot till the conditions are right for it. I have such a property with a tree like that and it has put a good deer in front of me in consecutive seasons. I'm surely not the only one that has spot like that so why change when it's working.



12-Ringer said:


> I worked three different birds that someone sniped by getting between me and the bird. Super frustrating, especially as the one time in Hickory Run, Camille was with me...thought she was going to be my good luck charm!


Not something I've ever done that I know of but I have sat quiet and listened, then moved in and killed birds after the other hunter gave it up. I've had my hunt foiled 4 times that I know of and likely a few more times but on 3 of those occasions, the other guy got a bird or at the least a shot at one. I'm sure some do it intentionally and others don't realize it's not a real hen their hearing.
Those guys suck but it is a good strategy none the less, but I don't have to like it.

Hope you have better luck this season Joe. I'd been a little hot under the collar if that happened to me 3 times in one season.


----------



## davydtune

So I've been a busy busy boy 😁 I now have half a dozen self arrows built, have some heads ready, and now just need to mount them to the arrows. I also acquired a nice little pile of osage orange! For free I might add 😲 I have split and sealed 19 staves so far out of the 2 big logs and expect to get another 4 or 5 from the small pieces...............my arms and shoulders are getting pretty beat up by running this draw knife almost daily for a couple weeks now. I also have a nice load of black locust coming here next month. Not like that is enough  but I'm also in middle of an actual bow build with some black locust that was cut 2 years ago. Doing a short native style bow...probably be around 48" long and 40 lbs or so...................did I say my shoulders and arms hate me.......lol! Also appears that I have made an osage/locust nest in my yard, lol!


----------



## 138104

Arrows and heads look great! Can't wait to see the final build.


----------



## nicko

Arrows and heads are looking great Davy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow Davy that’s a lot of work, sore or not I’m guessing very satisfying?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Correct me if I am wrong Davy, but don't you have a small cadre of homemade fishing rods too?

That is some great work.


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Correct me if I am wrong Davy, but don't you have a small cadre of homemade fishing rods too?
> 
> That is some great work.


No that isn't me. I have built many things over the years but never rods. Would be pretty sweet to build a bamboo fly rod though.......🤔


----------



## davydtune

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow Davy that’s a lot of work, sore or not I’m guessing very satisfying?


Very 🙂 Keeps me out of trouble too, lol! Really hoping to take some critters with this gear 😁


----------



## davydtune

...


----------



## vonfoust

Wow Davey, that is incredible. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## perryhunter4

davydtune said:


> So I've been a busy busy boy  I now have half a dozen self arrows built, have some heads ready, and now just need to mount them to the arrows. I also acquired a nice little pile of osage orange! For free I might add  I have split and sealed 19 staves so far out of the 2 big logs and expect to get another 4 or 5 from the small pieces...............my arms and shoulders are getting pretty beat up by running this draw knife almost daily for a couple weeks now. I also have a nice load of black locust coming here next month. Not like that is enough  but I'm also in middle of an actual bow build with some black locust that was cut 2 years ago. Doing a short native style bow...probably be around 48" long and 40 lbs or so...................did I say my shoulders and arms hate me.......lol! Also appears that I have made an osage/locust nest in my yard, lol!


That is really great work man!! The TIME, patience and skill......awesome job!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

It is pretty cool putting something together yourself and watching others or have yourself gain enjoyment/success from it...


----------



## perryhunter4

On the turkey conversations......yes, I agree cold-wet springs have the most effect, however talk to any wild game biologist here in PA (or an officer)....birds are starting to get diseases too. It’s not just wet springs anymore. Hell before this past spring, our late springs (after poults are born) immediately prior weren’t too bad. 
The article contained here a few days back referenced all those things too. Game Commission wouldn’t be sending out letters and sample kits (costs $), if they weren’t onto something. Obviously some areas are much better than others. I tagged two nice gobblers last year, but one was in Western PA (no shortage of birds out there!). Many hardcore turkey hunters in my area had a very bad year....not just harvesting, but even locating birds consistently. 
I really think over the next few years we are going to see new evidence on some diseases affecting these flocks. I’ve spent quite awhile talking to some hard turkey hunters and a game warden on this topic. We also can’t forget about predation... which many immediately think yote or fox.... but don’t forget about cooons ( they wreck havoc on eggs), hawks, owls, possums, skunks and yes even crows! I am seeing many more red-tailed hawks around too. They can consistently be spotted on many field edges around here. Many more than years past.


----------



## LetThemGrow

davydtune said:


> Very 🙂 Keeps me out of trouble too, lol! Really hoping to take some critters with this gear 😁


I’m anxious to see your success! Way cool...and way beyond my abilities.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> On the turkey conversations......yes, I agree cold-wet springs have the most effect, however talk to any wild game biologist here in PA (or an officer)....birds are starting to get diseases too. It’s not just wet springs anymore. Hell before this past spring, our late springs (after poults are born) immediately prior weren’t too bad.
> The article contained here a few days back referenced all those things too. Game Commission wouldn’t be sending out letters and sample kits (costs $), if they weren’t onto something. Obviously some areas are much better than others. I tagged two nice gobblers last year, but one was in Western PA (no shortage of birds out there!). Many hardcore turkey hunters in my area had a very bad year....not just harvesting, but even locating birds consistently.
> I really think over the next few years we are going to see new evidence on some diseases affecting these flocks. I’ve spent quite awhile talking to some hard turkey hunters and a game warden on this topic. We also can’t forget about predation... which many immediately think yote or fox.... but don’t forget about cooons ( they wreck havoc on eggs), hawks, owls, possums, skunks and yes even crows! I am seeing many more red-tailed hawks around too. They can consistently be spotted on many field edges around here. Many more than years past.


I've been following this close with both turkeys and grouse.West nile has been studied with turkeys in Pa and to date,there's been no direct correlation.I'm 100% convinced that's it's cold wet springs and not disease or predation.I had the opportunity to participate in the capture and mortality studies for a few years so I've followed the data pretty close.Here's the deal with predation.predators do take both poults and adults but it's not enough to impact the population,or at least the data doesn't point to that.Nest raiders really aren't an issue because if a hen loses her clutch,she'll simply re-nest and that spreads out the poulting season.A hen can store a gobblers sperm for up to 30 days without breeding so it doesn't even matter if the gobbler is killed.That isn't the case however if she loses her poults.If she loses her poults,she will not re-nest and her poult production is done for the year.Very rarely will predators get all of her poults.However,all it takes is a short rain episode with cold weather to kill the poults from hypothermia.Poults are extremely vulnerable when they have down and become less vulnerable once they have full grown feathers.Cold wet spring are the culprit and they impact fawns almost as bad.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> I've been following this close with both turkeys and grouse.West nile has been studied with turkeys in Pa and to date,there's been no direct correlation.I'm 100% convinced that's it's cold wet springs and not disease or predation.I had the opportunity to participate in the capture and mortality studies for a few years so I've followed the data pretty close.Here's the deal with predation.predators do take both poults and adults but it's not enough to impact the population,or at least the data doesn't point to that.Nest raiders really aren't an issue because if a hen loses her clutch,she'll simply re-nest and that spreads out the poulting season.A hen can store a gobblers sperm for up to 30 days without breeding so it doesn't even matter if the gobbler is killed.That isn't the case however if she loses her poults.If she loses her poults,she will not re-nest and her poult production is done for the year.Very rarely will predators get all of her poults.However,all it takes is a short rain episode with cold weather to kill the poults from hypothermia.Poults are extremely vulnerable when they have down and become less vulnerable once they have full grown feathers.Cold wet spring are the culprit and they impact fawns almost as bad.


Doug - as always with this type of stuff over the years... you’re always right w. everything, so I am not arguing with you. I have no clue what I am talking about relative to any applicable turkey disease and that article posted earlier doesn’t either.... Both sources enjoy making stuff up. There is no way possible turkeys are diseased in any area. Enjoy always being right, I’ll bow out of this one.


----------



## nicko

The land we hunt is Potter (3A) has had a solid grouse population for as long as we have been hunting this spot (6 years now). Not as many flushes this year. They are still there but numbers appear to be down.


----------



## Mathias

[ATTA


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s so strange. As you know our camp is only about 3 miles from the entrance to your lease and we had more grouse on our place this year than we’ve ever had in years past. I don’t think I took one walk out to a stand that I didn’t kick up a grouse see a grouse or hear him drumming in the spring during turkey season.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> That’s so strange. As you know our camp is only about 3 miles from the entrance to your lease and we had more grouse on our place this year than we’ve ever had in years past. I don’t think I took one walk out to a stand that I didn’t kick up a grouse see a grouse or hear him drumming in the spring during turkey season.


I did spend less time roaming this year than I have in past years and didn't feel the need to be as nomadic. Might have something to do with me seeing a reduced number of flushes.


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> Doug - as always with this type of stuff over the years... you’re always right w. everything, so I am not arguing with you. I have no clue what I am talking about relative to any applicable turkey disease and that article posted earlier doesn’t either.... Both sources enjoy making stuff up. There is no way possible turkeys are diseased in any area. Enjoy always being right, I’ll bow out of this one.


I'm not arguing.I followed the grouse studies with west nile very closely and thought there was a good chance that it was impacting the turkeys as well.The PGC studied it and there was nothing even close to conclusive that west nile was impacting the turkeys like is may possibly be impacting the grouse.As far as any other diseases,I haven't seen or heard anything out there suggesting that could be the case but some type of avian disease if it's out there could always be an issue.I haven't heard about it though.What we have had is very cold,wet,miserable springs for the past few years and that has a huge impact on turkey poults.People like to blame predators on everything.I'm not saying you are but again,the PGC has done the studies and it hasn't proved to be an issue.These studies are all out there and they aren't even all that hard to find.Most are on the PGC website and if you can't find them,email the biologists and they'll send them to you.Honestly,I think it's a relief that west nile doesn't seem to be the culprit with turkeys.There's nothing you can do about that and I doubt mosquitos are going away.The weather comes and go and once we have a few decent springs,I'm 100% confident that the turkeys will start to recover in areas where they've seen a decline.Think about it logically.We hasn't seen a massive increase in predators over the past 5 years and west nile cases havn't shot up.What we have had is some really crappy spring weather and that coincides with a decrease in the turkey population.


----------



## dougell

West Nile Virus Research Continues Funding from a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Multistate Conservation Grant and the Pennsylvania Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation is helping the Game Commission, the University of Georgia Research Foundation, Inc., the Southeastern Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study, and National Wild Turkey Federation continue to learn about the effects of West Nile virus. The study is assessing and measuring the effects of experimentally infecting wild turkey poults and bobwhite quail chicks with West Nile virus to determine if the virus is impacting these game bird species the way it has impacted ruffed grouse. Turkey poults and quail chicks were inoculated with West Nile virus in 2019; one group at about 7 weeks old, another group at about 16 weeks old, and control groups (inoculated with a placebo) for each age group. All birds inoculated in the 7-week age group survived, with no related effects. No quail and only one turkey poult showed symptoms of infection when inoculated at around 16 weeks. All birds in the control groups were housed with inoculated birds and showed no signs of infection. No virus was isolated in post-trial blood samples with the exception of one turkey in the older age group. Preliminary microscopic analyses for the younger age group showed mild heart inflammation in some birds of both species and mild brain inflammation in some turkeys. Further analyses were not possible during the fiscal year due to COVID-19 laboratory closures. The study also tests for antibodies. Presence of antibodies to West Nile virus signifies that the bird survived infection and developed specific antibodies, which can circulate in the blood for years. During the fall 2019 wild turkey season, turkey hunters submitted blood samples from 194 turkeys across Pennsylvania. Of these, 34% had antibodies to West Nile virus or a closely related virus. This percentage suggests some turkeys are surviving infection.


----------



## davydtune

As long as this cold doesn't whoop them it's going to be a great year up here. Know of several big flocks up here close to home, I mean like 100+ bird flocks. They were running strong towards the end of flintlock season 🙂 Camp in 2f.is a different story. They are there but not a ton.


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> As long as this cold doesn't whoop them it's going to be a great year up here. Know of several big flocks up here close to home, I mean like 100+ bird flocks. They were running strong towards the end of flintlock season 🙂 Camp in 2f.is a different story. They are there but not a ton.


What's the habitat like near your camp?Have they made many new clearcuts or are the old clearcut starting to grow up?


----------



## ezshot81

I heard and saw them all archery and rifle season. A flock of at least 40. 4c


----------



## TauntoHawk

With turkey population decline being seen all up and down the east coast in many states, I don't think the answer is going to be as simple as one specific reason.


I don't have time right now to type out all my thoughts on the matter but I do love this thread leaning towards turkeys for once. 


Its supposed to be a very large cicada hatch this year, that usually means good things for the turkeys. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> What's the habitat like near your camp?Have they made many new clearcuts or are the old clearcut starting to grow up?


Constantly as alot of it is timber company land, all sorts of stages. The big difference there is the shear amount of coyotes and fishers.


----------



## LetThemGrow

With declining turkey numbers, wonder if they will stop offering the second spring tag next year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> With declining turkey numbers, wonder if they will stop offering the second spring tag next year?


Was thinking the same thing...if that happens, that would be a sure sign the issue isn't regional (which I currently believe). I know folks in western PA who think we're full of bologna as they are simply loaded out there...


----------



## dougell

It's not even on the table and most likely never will be.The second tag results in about one extra gobbler being harvested per 11 sq miles.Once a gobbler breeds a hen,they have no impact on the population because a hen can actually have two clutches with once breeding.As long as they start the season after the majority of hens are bred,the gobblers mean nothing..They control the harvest by lengthening or shortening the fall season when hens can be killed.That's why they're looking at axing rifles in the fall season this year.


----------



## rogersb

I rarely see turkey in my area of 3D and can count on one hand how many times I've heard them gobble even though I'm often out walking my dogs 3-4 miles in the morning. I enjoy seeing them when I do. A couple years ago I was hunting some public and had a small group come right by my tree and even though they were in season I didn't even lift my bow, just watched them do their thing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> It's not even on the table and most likely never will be.The second tag results in about one extra gobbler being harvested per 11 sq miles.Once a gobbler breeds a hen,they have no impact on the population because a hen can actually have two clutches with once breeding.As long as they start the season after the majority of hens are bred,the gobblers mean nothing..They control the harvest by lengthening or shortening the fall season when hens can be killed.That's why they're looking at axing rifles in the fall season this year.


Makes total sense.

On a localized level we had a population starting. Then neighbors shot 5 gobblers several springs ago; combined with two wet springs since then and turkey hunting went from viable to total waste of time here.


----------



## dougell

Most of the places that were once good for me and started to decline had more to do with nesting habitat than anything else.Last year we had a miserable spring and I saw very few poults.When you see a flock of hens in August with no little ones,it's not hard to figure out what happened.That's why I never waste my time scouting this time of year.The gobblers will be where the hens are in the spring and the hens will be near good nesting habitat.We don't have much agriculture around here so tukeys like to nest in clearcuts.The clearcuts are useless after 10 years or so and the turkeys fin better places to raise young.Without good nesting habitat,you'll always have less turkeys.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Was out this morning over viewing the timber harvest on farm I lease. Hopefully that boosts nesting cover in a few years.

Found 4 of these spots within 50 yards along well used trail with several beds.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I actually had this discussion recently via online chat with doctor Chamberlain who does a lot of researcher on turkeys. Whether "predator control" or habitat improvement had more impact. I see a lot of save the poults stuff advocating trapping and that's fine I wouldn't discourage anyone wanting to do anything with managing predators and varmints. But we also know that crows are a top predator of nests, Hawks/eagles often prey on poults, and a top killer of adult turkey is actually owls. I don't see anyone championing crow hunting and the others are firmly off limits. 

We also know that predator control on coyotes and such fill in the population very quickly so it's a never ending battle. 

At an individual land owner level habitat improvements to me offer more sustainability, give hens better nesting habitat. With better habitat you see increases in other prey type animals, the more rabbits running around the less likely a coyote or bobcat is going to chase a turkey for a meal ect. 

At a public land level how does this apply? I know of a 10k acre SGL that actually has really good habitat work going on but the turkey population has plummeted in recent years so again not a straight forward answer there. Is it predators? Over hunting? Or back to the staple of bad spring weather. 

The too cold and wet argument is nice because there's nothing much for us to do about it, we have an excuse it's mother nature and we just have to wait for better years. I haven't gone through 20yrs of weather data so no I can't really say it's recent years have been significantly worse than when populations were seen as more stable. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

If predators were the problem,there would have to be a sudden increase in predators.We have predators everywhere,always have and always will.We may have more than 30 years ago in some instances but there hasn't been a sudden increase of the last several years that was big enough to impact populations.The jury is still out on west nile but the preliminary finding aren't looking very promising as that being an issue.What we have had are very cold and wet spring the last few years and that will devastate poult recruitment.We start playing baseball games around April 20th and had several games cancelled the last two years(not last year because of covid)because of snow.The youth season was miserable the last couple of years


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Doug beat me to it but dropping the second tag in the spring was never really on the table or much of a concern for the reasons he stated.
The concern is for the hens in the Fall season which are the most harvested at that time. Same effect as shooting or not shooting doe...kill her and any fawns she would have had, same for a hen and the poults she would have had.

I like where the Spring season is set here in PA. I think it smart to have it that way as our state is reported to have the most turkey hunters in the country...reported to be more turkey hunters then there are actually turkey.
Having the season set as it it makes sure a high number of hens are already bred and will be further along in the nesting phase which also limits the possibility of hens abandoning nests due to possible hunter disturbance.
Some seasons having our hunting season as late as it is makes it harder to kill a tom then others depending on when they actually start breeding. Can't control the weather and other varaibles but it does a good overall job in making sure we have birds to hunt the following year.


----------



## dougell

Exactly AJ.I've combed over the west nile data as it pertains to grouse and I'm not sure that's the reason for their demise entirely.West nile is certainly fatal to grouse but in order for it to crash a population, there would have to be a very high infection rate.It's almost 100% fatal in crows but we haven't seen their numbers crash.How can that be?Hunters beat these subjects to death and always want to blame population declines on over harvesting and/or predators.In almost every case,it always boils down to habitat or enviromental conditions.Habitat changes are generally gradual enough that hunters don't see what's happening before their eyes.Look at it logically and habitat and envirmental condtions are the factors that change as the populations change.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good post Doug. Unscientifically...the land I lease to hunt is prime example. We really didn’t realize how open the forest was, how lacking in browse we were, how high-graded the timber was....until a meeting with DCNR. This land was prime 20 years ago, but it’s been slowly becoming a “biological desert” as Grant Woods likes to say.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Good post Doug. Unscientifically...the land I lease to hunt is prime example. We really didn’t realize how open the forest was, how lacking in browse we were, how high-graded the timber was....until a meeting with DCNR. This land was prime 20 years ago, but it’s been slowly becoming a “biological desert” as Grant Woods likes to say.


For about 10 years I had this honey hole on Moshannon state forest.It used to be owned by an investment corp who raped the hell out of it and high graded everything.Once the timbered it,they leased it to a bunch of guys for a few years and then DCNR bought it.It was crazy steep wlk for about 20-30 minutes and then it wasn't too bad.The clearcuts were smallish but there was several of them.I started hunting it around 2005,which is really when the deer population was at it's lowest point.It was thick and steep but a pretty easy place to figure out how to hunt but got very little pressure.It was awesome.I stopped hunting it when my son started to hunt because it was just too brutal to take a small kid in those areas,I was in there last year just scouting and saw very little sign and jumped very few deer.Those cuts too thick to walk through were now pole timber and completely useless to deer,turkeys and grouse.It used to be my facvorite spot for grouse.A buddy of mine from Erie took two good dogs in there last fall and never got a single point.Nobody or nothing wiped it out.The habitat simply changed and it's not easy to see until you stay away for a while.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hunting the same places year after year expecting the same results without doing anything to maintain/improve the habitat is fool-hearted. Unfortunately, to be done well and to sustain results, maintenance/improvement both have to be done simultaneously while hunting. If you wait until to don’t see them (deer, turkey, grouse, whatever) anymore, it takes twice the effort and perhaps 3x the time to get them back. Isn’t really rocket science although some biologists, whether armchair or degreed want us to think it is...

The most consistently productive properties are those being managed/maintained/improved at the same time they are hung hunted. Sure there will always be “Pop’s” stand and “Rutting Ridge”, full of nostalgia and maybe even consistent producers, but the more terrain available, the less likely that is. Down here in suburbia, let’s face-it, they have no place else to go...not the case in the northern tier.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Agreed Joe. The problem is when you don’t own land your options are limited on habitat management. But I’m excited that 1/3 of the farm will be timbered so in a few years things should be thickening up...and very few oaks and beech trees are marked, it’s a low-value sale by landowner to improve stocking and quality of trees.


----------



## nicko

Our Potter lease had been timbered and had pretty wide open clearcuts when we first joined 6-ish years ago. It was huntable then but has grown so thick now that it's a total battle to work through. I used to have a stand at the bottom of one of the clearcuts when we first joined. I wouldn't even consider it now.

While we have the leeway to plant foot plots and such, we aren't up there enough to try and make improvements. My focus has been to simply adapt to the changing habitat and the change in game movement and patterns.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

We used to hunt turkey at what we called the Long Hollow gamelands...#58 I think. They timbered and clearcut areas of it and put a huge biking/hiking path through it. Haven't been there in about 3 seasons or so, deer and birds were in there but it was a nasty mofo to navigate in spots!


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Our Potter lease had been timbered and had pretty wide open clearcuts when we first joined 6-ish years ago. It was huntable then but has grown so thick now that it's a total battle to work through. I used to have a stand at the bottom of one of the clearcuts when we first joined. I wouldn't even consider it now.
> 
> While we have the leeway to plant foot plots and such, we aren't up there enough to try and make improvements.  My focus has been to simply adapt to the changing habitat and the change in game movement and patterns.


The northern tier is over 80% public land so the only thing most of us can do is adapt.Learning how and when to adapt is honestly the only thing that drives me anymore.


----------



## nicko

Out on our deck a bit ago and right at sunset heard about 30-40 distant shots. I wonder if any of those geese got away.


----------



## nicko

Christmas in February. 🎄


----------



## Schleprock1

Always scares me when I see penn changes on the outside of the box. Especially to weight and draw length...


----------



## Mathias

Opinions sought on safest flea and tick preventative for dogs ....


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure if anyone can say with certainty what's safe and what's not.I guess it's a chance you have to take because lyme can be devastating to dogs as well.My dog runs daily and we live in a tick infested hell hole.I use a seresto collar and have never seen any type of parasite on her.Effective?yesSafe?who knows.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Opinions sought on safest flea and tick preventative for dogs ....


I would say a topical application like Frontline. Our dog has been on Nexguard which is an oral for 5 years without issue but I recall Billy saying he knows somebody who's dog dropped dead after taking it. Our vet dispenses it and we trust their opinion.


----------



## Mathias

My dog has been using Soresto collar for years now.
I saw a story on multiple deaths attributed to it.


----------



## ezshot81

Mathias said:


> Opinions sought on safest flea and tick preventative for dogs ....


Seresto flea and tick collars. Last 8 months. Set and forget. We put them on our dogs in the spring and they work awesome.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> My dog has been using Soresto collar for years now.
> I saw a story on multiple deaths attributed to it.


Hey Matt.....Yep, read it as well and out 4 year old dog had similar issues since we began it (used fri one prior) and Vet couldn’t figure it out. So this hit home today when reading. Collar came off tonight. We will be using something else moving forward.


----------



## Mathias

Keep me (us) posted on your research, thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We’ve settled on Nextguard and have been very satisfied. Our dogs are in the woods with us a lot and we haven’t had any issues. If they pick up a tick, we find it dead, never attached. Haven’t had any flea issues even down the shore where the fleas have been very bad the past couple of years. We use Soresto collar in a different way. We cut it up and put a piece inside the liner Of their beds and in the vacuum canister. 

Soresto collars can be especially problematic for children. If you have them on your dogs and the cuddle up with humans, especially kids, there could be issues. There has been a lot published about it.

Every time I turn around Camille is horsing around with our two, so we just avoided it.


----------



## 138104

We've used the Seresto collar since it came out. Never found a tick on either of our dogs, but our gsd tested positive for lyme back in December. She's fine, but our vet was an ass about it since I didn't buy the collar from him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I find it funny how sensitive vets have become about stuff like that...we left the vet we used for our previous 2, for a new guy...he’s great and I’d recommend him to anyone in the SE Delco area. 

You can find just about anything online and many times significantly discounted from the vet...our vet actually tells us where to look.


----------



## nicko

If you're not already using it....... chewy.com. We get all of Maisy's food, heartguard, and nexguard from them. Good prices, delivered to your door.


----------



## Aspade17

I’ve used nexguard on my GSP since he was old enough to use it because that’s what my vet recommended. No side effects and he is 7. 
I know for a fact that if they test negative for Lyme before going on nexguard and then become positive while on it, nexguard will pay for any treatment that the dog needs. Had another GSP with an ex girlfriend and he developed it after originally being negative for it and they took care of any bills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> If you're not already using it....... chewy.com. We get all of Maisy's food, heartguard, and nexguard from them. Good prices, delivered to your door.


Did you need a prescription with Chewy?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did you need a prescription with Chewy?


Your vet needs to approve the prescription but you can still get it through chewy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> If you're not already using it....... chewy.com. We get all of Maisy's food, heartguard, and nexguard from them. Good prices, delivered to your door.


Yep, that's our goto as well...there seems to be a big blue box at our door far too often (hahaha)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Might sound corny to some but we got pet insurance with our two now...learned the hard way with our last. I'm not sure that I'd recommend it for everyone, but if you have a working dog/field dog, it can very well be money well spent. PM if anyone wants details.


----------



## nicko

Nothing at all corny about pet insurance… Especially if you have an active hunting and field dog like yours Joe. Our first golden racked up a lot of vet bills for us from different things over the years. We never had insurance but I wonder how much it could’ve helped defray some of those costs. We don’t have it with Maisie… Got to skittish around gunfire so not a hunting dog.


----------



## vonfoust

Been using Soresto for years without a problem. Have used Bravecto off and on through those years as well. 

Please check in to Chewy and their donations to HSUS.


----------



## Straw

Mathias said:


> Opinions sought on safest flea and tick preventative for dogs ....


I have had good luck with the sorresto collars. I've used them for a few years now and I think had to pull one tick out of my dog in that time


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Nothing at all corny about pet insurance… Especially if you have an active hunting and field dog like yours Joe. Our first golden racked up a lot of vet bills for us from different things over the years. We never had insurance but I wonder how much it could’ve helped defray some of those costs. We don’t have it with Maisie… Got to skittish around gunfire so not a hunting dog.


We did A LOT of research and settled on Healthy Paws as it made the most sense for us. Our plan has a measly $250 annual deductible per dog and yet reimburses 80% of all allowable expenses. We chose HP because it has the widest birth of allowable expenses, we did NOT choose the option that included preventative and routine care as the premiums for those didn't add up. The costs do increase incrementally with your dogs age, so the sooner you get in the better off you are not only in the immediacy, but the long term. Our last increase was in Sept of 2019 and the next will be in Sept of 22. Combined we currently pay $120 ($66 Fawn, $54 Storm - Fawn's a year older) a month. 

In the period between 9/19 and 9/22 we will have paid $4320. When Storm was a puppy and injured his head requiring surgery, those bills totaled $4875. We paid his monthly premium at the time ($21), the deductible ($250), and 20% of the remaining ($925). Of the $4875 total were out of pocket $1175...(saving $3700) interestingly since we had met the annual premium with this issue, the typical puppy issues (ear infection meds, worming meds, etc).. were all reimbursed at the 80% rate for the meds/treatments for remainder of that year. We've only met the deductible 2 other times since and neither were to the marked degree (thankfully) of that initial surgery. Insurances are what they are and most rarely favor the consumer in the long run. I keep close track and we're only slightly in the red, even after all of the years. Wish I could say the same about auto and home owners....hahaha

The reimbursement process itself is VERY user friendly with HP, another reason we chose them fro the laundry list of available options. Take a picture or scan the receipt from the vet, send it to HP via the app, and we usually have the funds within a few days. I think the longest ever was a month where there were some questions about the Rimadyl prescritoion, but it all worked out.


----------



## Schleprock1

Just looked at the Middle Creek Snow Goose Camera LIVE FEED If you've never been there, now is the time to go.


----------



## dougell

There's a lot of good pet insurance out there and you should have it with any dog if you plan on actually saving the dog's life if something happens to it.My buddy's GSP got hit by a rattle snake two years ago and it cost him over 10K.The same dog broke his shoulder and it cost over 5K.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Just looked at the Middle Creek Snow Goose Camera LIVE FEED If you've never been there, now is the time to go.


Wow!!! That's a bunch of goose chit right there.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> We did A LOT of research and settled on Healthy Paws as it made the most sense for us. Our plan has a measly $250 annual deductible per dog and yet reimburses 80% of all allowable expenses. We chose HP because it has the widest birth of allowable expenses, we did NOT choose the option that included preventative and routine care as the premiums for those didn't add up. The costs do increase incrementally with your dogs age, so the sooner you get in the better off you are not only in the immediacy, but the long term. Our last increase was in Sept of 2019 and the next will be in Sept of 22. Combined we currently pay $120 ($66 Fawn, $54 Storm - Fawn's a year older) a month.
> 
> In the period between 9/19 and 9/22 we will have paid $4320. When Storm was a puppy and injured his head requiring surgery, those bills totaled $4875. We paid his monthly premium at the time ($21), the deductible ($250), and 20% of the remaining ($925). Of the $4875 total were out of pocket $1175...(saving $3700) interestingly since we had met the annual premium with this issue, the typical puppy issues (ear infection meds, worming meds, etc).. were all reimbursed at the 80% rate for the meds/treatments for remainder of that year. We've only met the deductible 2 other times since and neither were to the marked degree (thankfully) of that initial surgery. Insurances are what they are and most rarely favor the consumer in the long run. I keep close track and we're only slightly in the red, even after all of the years. Wish I could say the same about auto and home owners....hahaha
> 
> The reimbursement process itself is VERY user friendly with HP, another reason we chose them fro the laundry list of available options. Take a picture or scan the receipt from the vet, send it to HP via the app, and we usually have the funds within a few days. I think the longest ever was a month where there were some questions about the Rimadyl prescritoion, but it all worked out.


 I keep close track and we're only slightly in the red, even after all of the years. Wish I could say the same about auto and home owners....hahaha
Maybe I'm mistaken but didn't you just trash a car within the past year lol?I'm not sure what the auto rates are near you but I know I wouldn't want to be paying Philly rates.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I keep close track and we're only slightly in the red, even after all of the years. Wish I could say the same about auto and home owners....hahaha
> Maybe I'm mistaken but didn't you just trash a car within the past year lol?I'm not sure what the auto rates are near you but I know I wouldn't want to be paying Philly rates.


Yes, I had an accident in May, the insurance company paid a bill of $8800 for the repairs. I am 48 years old,have been on my own policy, with the same company since I was 18 years old, and this was my first ever claim. I don't keep too close a watch on this as I'd probably want to jump off of a bridge. I have used the same company with homeowners with every home I've ever owned and have never made a claim; so they are RAKING there too. I certainly don't mean any offense, I know insurance is how you support your family.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> There's a lot of good pet insurance out there and you should have it with any dog if you plan on actually saving the dog's life if something happens to it.My buddy's GSP got hit by a rattle snake two years ago and it cost him over 10K.The same dog broke his shoulder and it cost over 5K.


Did he get hit by a rattler in PA? Somethng I always worry about, even though in 48 years in Potter I only ever saw 2 and one was dead.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, I had an accident in May, the insurance company paid a bill of $8800 for the repairs. I am 48 years old,have been on my own policy, with the same company since I was 18 years old, and this was my first ever claim. I don't keep too close a watch on this as I'd probably want to jump off of a bridge. I have used the same company with homeowners with every home I've ever owned and have never made a claim; so they are RAKING there too. I certainly don't mean any offense, I know insurance is how you support your family.


No offense.Just jabbing you.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Did he get hit by a rattler in PA? Somethng I always worry about, even though in 48 years in Potter I only ever saw 2 and one was dead.


Yep and it was in a spot that they aren't regulary seen.It was as a sportsman's club where they were having a small chukar challenge.He said the dog yelped and acted fine until he got home.They never even knew it got bit until they got the dog to a vet and never actually saw the snake.It took the dog almost a year before he was semi-normal.After that I had my vet vaccinate my dog.My vet doesn't offer the vaccine and actually had to get it from another vet in State College.She claims I was the first person to ever request it.I worry about it every time I have my dog out when it's warm.I've never seen a rattle snake within walking distance of home and neither have any of my neighbors.About 2 miles away,it's loaded with them.It's weird how they just stick to certain types of habitat.We hunt SGL 44 all the time in Elk county.I've never seen a snake and never heard about anyone seeing thhem where they put birds.The other side of that SGL is loaded with them though.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I keep close track and we're only slightly in the red, even after all of the years. Wish I could say the same about auto and home owners....hahaha
> Maybe I'm mistaken but didn't you just trash a car within the past year lol?*I'm not sure what the auto rates are near you but I know I wouldn't want to be paying Philly rates.*


Our auto premium doubled after our son got his license and we added a 3rd car. It's still not cheap but I take every discount option we can get so instead of paying and arm and a leg, we just pay an arm and maybe 3-4 toes. We're 30 minutes west of Philly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Yep and it was in a spot that they aren't regulary seen.It was as a sportsman's club where they were having a small chukar challenge.He said the dog yelped and acted fine until he got home.They never even knew it got bit until they got the dog to a vet and never actually saw the snake.It took the dog almost a year before he was semi-normal.After that I had my vet vaccinate my dog.My vet doesn't offer the vaccine and actually had to get it from another vet in State College.She claims I was the first person to ever request it.I worry about it every time I have my dog out when it's warm.I've never seen a rattle snake within walking distance of home and neither have any of my neighbors.About 2 miles away,it's loaded with them.It's weird how they just stick to certain types of habitat.We hunt SGL 44 all the time in Elk county.I've never seen a snake and never heard about anyone seeing thhem where they put birds.The other side of that SGL is loaded with them though.


Damn, that’s crazy. I never even knew there was a vaccine for dogs. If you don’t mind my asking, was it very expensive?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Damn, that’s crazy. I never even knew there was a vaccine for dogs. If you don’t mind my asking, was it very expensive?


Nope.It was no more than $50.It took one shot and then a booster after that.It doesn't completely vaccinate them.It just gives them a better chance of surviving the bite


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Our auto premium doubled after our son got his license and we added a 3rd car. It's still not cheap but I take every discount option we can get so instead of paying and arm and a leg, we just pay an arm and maybe 3-4 toes. We're 30 minutes west of Philly.


My daughter used to run in the Pa high school Rodeo association.Since NJ didn't have one,they let those kids run in Pa.We were at a rodeo in south Jersey one year and I was talking to one of Dad's.He just sold his place in Jersey and was moving to Missouri to retire and get away from the taxes and high car insurance.Never heard that before as a reason to move lol.It's been a while since I checked but the last time I punched in a philly zip code,the premium was triple what it is here.Philadelphia actually drives the auto rates across Pa.The rest of the state actually subsidizes philly.If we gave Philly to New Jersey,our car insurance rates would decrease.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Mathias said:


> Opinions sought on safest flea and tick preventative for dogs ....


Matt

PM me if you like. A great place to discuss your flea and tick needs is your veterinarian.
AVMA recommendations are best. Can’t really post my advice on an open forum....I can answer a PM with hard science and so can your veterinarian


----------



## dougell

cowdocdvm said:


> Matt
> 
> PM me if you like. A great place to discuss your flea and tick needs is your veterinarian.
> AVMA recommendations are best. Can’t really post my advice on an open forum....I can answer a PM with hard science and so can your veterinarian


Rather than posting advise,can you post the science?I use two different vets,one for horses and one for my dogs,although my horse vet sometimes deals with the dogs.It seems neither really want to give me a strait,direct answer to what's safe,which leads me to question if any of them are safe.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> My daughter used to run in the Pa high school Rodeo association.Since NJ didn't have one,they let those kids run in Pa.We were at a rodeo in south Jersey one year and I was talking to one of Dad's.He just sold his place in Jersey and was moving to Missouri to retire and get away from the taxes and high car insurance.Never heard that before as a reason to move lol.It's been a while since I checked but the last time I punched in a philly zip code,the premium was triple what it is here.Philadelphia actually drives the auto rates across Pa.The rest of the state actually subsidizes philly.If we gave Philly to New Jersey,our car insurance rates would decrease.


Sold to NJ!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

cowdocdvm said:


> Matt
> 
> PM me if you like. A great place to discuss your flea and tick needs is your veterinarian.
> AVMA recommendations are best. Can’t really post my advice on an open forum....I can answer a PM with hard science and so can your veterinarian


Guessing by your username you might be a vet or vet tech...is there some type of veterinary oath against sharing advice on an open forum that others may also benefit from.....not being snarky, just curious?


----------



## Mathias

cowdocdvm said:


> Matt
> 
> PM me if you like. A great place to discuss your flea and tick needs is your veterinarian.
> AVMA recommendations are best. Can’t really post my advice on an open forum....I can answer a PM with hard science and so can your veterinarian


Sent you a message, thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Matt...is this the article you read?









Popular flea collar linked to almost 1,700 pet deaths. The EPA has issued no warning.


Since Seresto pet collars were introduced, the EPA has received more than 75,000 reports related to the collars, including 907 involving human harm.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Matt...is this the article you read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular flea collar linked to almost 1,700 pet deaths. The EPA has issued no warning.
> 
> 
> Since Seresto pet collars were introduced, the EPA has received more than 75,000 reports related to the collars, including 907 involving human harm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


Saw that one as well. 25million collars sold so far and around 1800 deaths/major issues. Much of it anecdotal at least in this article. Seemed like a few had an axe to grind. 
I've got them on both dogs right now and I pay attention to them the first couple of weeks to see if there's a reaction. For now unless something more comes out I think I'm sticking with the Soresto. 
Doing nothing is just not an option where I live.


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> Saw that one as well. 25million collars sold so far and around 1800 deaths/major issues. Much of it anecdotal at least in this article. Seemed like a few had an axe to grind.
> I've got them on both dogs right now and I pay attention to them the first couple of weeks to see if there's a reaction. For now unless something more comes out I think I'm sticking with the Soresto.
> Doing nothing is just not an option where I live.


Seems like a competetor trying to throw some shade.
1,700 deaths/25,000,000 collars sold = .0068% deaths.
Every mamal has the ability to be allergic to something. A honey bee could kill me.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Saw that one as well. 25million collars sold so far and around 1800 deaths/major issues. Much of it anecdotal at least in this article. Seemed like a few had an axe to grind.
> I've got them on both dogs right now and I pay attention to them the first couple of weeks to see if there's a reaction. For now unless something more comes out I think I'm sticking with the Soresto.
> Doing nothing is just not an option where I live.


That's exactly how I look at it as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^me too^^

Was curious what's available...still not sure why cowdocdvm wouldn't share?


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> ^^me too^^
> 
> Was curious what's available...still not sure why cowdocdvm wouldn't share?


I suspect for liability reasons.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> ^^me too^^
> 
> Was curious what's available...still not sure why cowdocdvm wouldn't share?


He may have some opinions that contradict the veterinary community (purely speculation on my part).


----------



## vonfoust

Had the opportunity to get the dogs out for about 4 hours today. I tell myself I'm looking for sheds. In reality about every 20-30 minutes I have to remind myself that I'm looking for sheds.
Lab comes up over a hill with something in it's mouth. I think "No way, he's got a shed." He then stops about 20 yards away from me with his back to me and lays down and starts gnawing on it. I give him the ole "Come here, now" He turns and I realize it's a deer leg. 
I was pretty excited that I was ahead of Nicko for about a minute there.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Had the opportunity to get the dogs out for about 4 hours today. I tell myself I'm looking for sheds. In reality about every 20-30 minutes I have to remind myself that I'm looking for sheds.
> Lab comes up over a hill with something in it's mouth. I think "No way, he's got a shed." He then stops about 20 yards away from me with his back to me and lays down and starts gnawing on it. I give him the ole "Come here, now" He turns and I realize it's a deer leg.
> I was pretty excited that I was ahead of Nicko for about a minute there.


Phew!!! Had me worried for a minute.


----------



## 138104

Ordered binos today. Nothing special, just Diamondback HD 8X42. What is a good bino harness to use while bow hunting?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Ordered binos today. Nothing special, just Diamondback HD 8X42. What is a good bino harness to use while bow hunting?


I use the vortex harness but it tends to be stretchy and the binoculars bounce around when you’re moving. Sitting on stand and not moving it’s perfectly fine.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Ordered binos today. Nothing special, just Diamondback HD 8X42. What is a good bino harness to use while bow hunting?


Just a harness?Tough to beat a Rick Young.If you want something with protection,Alaskan guide creations are nice as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Second Rick Young for the minimalists, I use it during 3d shoots and at the range...however I went with Sitka Mountain Harness when I’m hunting. Been very happy with it..range finder in side pocket, phone in the other. License in rear zip, if I’m running out for a short hunt close by, it’s all I take. I’ll walk back for knives, lights, etc...


----------



## Billy H

My son had a very healthy active 4 year old lab . Gave him nexgaurd in the morning and he was dead by the end of the day. A lot of people use it, but I will never give that stuff to my dogs. We use Frontline even though its kind of a PIA to apply.

Edit, sorry way behind here. Was responding to Matt's post 3 days ago.


----------



## perryhunter4

Perry24 said:


> Ordered binos today. Nothing special, just Diamondback HD 8X42. What is a good bino harness to use while bow hunting?


Hey Dave. I have collected quite a few over the years. If you need one, I have one I could give you probably laying in the hunting room.
I have a Rick Young on my go to Binocs and I absolutely love it. Doesn’t offer any cover/protection....but works incredibly well for bow hunting. Has a rangefinder clip I can hook my rangefinder too as well for quick access when needed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Pop liked the Vortex harness, but couldn’t get it on over top of his layers when the temps dropped and he’s a slim 5’10”, 170ish(I think)


----------



## Mathias

😳 (ignore the date) Need another year?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> (ignore the date) Need another year?
> View attachment 7373867


Brumby = good eating


----------



## LetThemGrow

McDouble on the hoof....


----------



## perryhunter4

Big shoutout to our very own Perry24. He built me a set of strings/cables for my SR6 that are phenomenal! He also had them made extremely quick. I have been doing bow work for quite awhile and cannot say enough about these. His end servings are immaculate. I only had to put one twist in bottom cable to time the cams perfectly and only three twists in right side yoke cables to be shooting bullet holes. I love the flo purple on this bow too! Great work here, Dave! I know where I’ll be ordering all of my strings in the future!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Very nice!!


----------



## nicko

Three string sets here from Perry24 so far. Agreed on the end servings. All three sets have been quality.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> Big shoutout to our very own Perry24. He built me a set of strings/cables for my SR6 that are phenomenal! He also had them made extremely quick. I have been doing bow work for quite awhile and cannot say enough about these. His end servings are immaculate. I only had to put one twist in bottom cable to time the cams perfectly and only three twists in right side yoke cables to be shooting bullet holes. I love the flo purple on this bow too! Great work here, Dave! I know where I’ll be ordering all of my strings in the future!!





nicko said:


> Three string sets here from Perry24 so far. Agreed on the end servings. All three sets have been quality.


Thank you for the kind words and for your business!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Thank you for the kind words and for your business!


So corporate and business-like.


----------



## Mathias

nice looking string set and a sweet bow! Building strings is no simple task.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^^isn’t that the truth^^^^


----------



## nicko

I like doing all other things archery related myself from tuning to arrow building but as long as there are string builders like Dave making quality sets, I'll gladly get my strings from him as long as he's doing it.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Mathias

Lots of turkeys around, more than I’ve seen in past winters. Somewhat surprised with the constant snowpack.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice pics Matt!


----------



## Mathias

Really enjoy the Pileated’s *LTG. *I played a sound clip on my phone and 3 came in, hard to photograph them up







close however.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Really enjoy the Pileated’s *LTG. *I played a sound clip on my phone and 3 came in, hard to photograph them up
> View attachment 7374151
> close however.


Another nice pic!

I have watched them from the tree many times and they are fascinating. Of course after an hour they aren’t as fascinating.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> So corporate and business-like. [emoji38]


LOL! I had to meet with each of my staff this week to go over their annual performance reviews. Must of carried over to AT.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Really enjoy the Pileated’s *LTG. *I played a sound clip on my phone and 3 came in, hard to photograph them up
> View attachment 7374151
> close however.


As much as I enjoy wildlife, I can’t stand woodpeckers. They have destroyed much timber in my woods. I have heard many say they only destroy dead trees....not the case at all. They have destroyed quite a few trees around here and they are everywhere. The only time I even remotely enjoy them anymore is is in the spring when they can make some turkeys shock gobble. Just my two cents....


----------



## perryhunter4

LetThemGrow said:


>


As always....good videos and clips!


----------



## glassbow201

I don't know how many of you saw this, but back in January while deer season was still going on in the Southeast, the board voted for preliminary approval to changes that will greatly affect hunters that kill deer in 5C and 5D. They are planning to limit hunters to a maximum of 4 doe tags at a time for the entire state, special regs areas included. After you report a harvest, then you are allowed to apply for another tag from the leftovers, but that would require a trip to a country treasurer or a pink envelope in the mail that takes weeks. You can't pick up your next tag at a retail store - is a drive to the county courthouse during their business hours during m-f excluding holidays.

Gone will be having in hand 3 tags for the state plus as many as you wish to purchase for 5C and 5D.

If you normally go into September with three tags for upstate hunts, and then also buy a handful of tags for 5C and 5D, you will not be able to do that this year.

This has not been finalized yet, but the first vote was snuck through in January while we were still on stand. They will meet and vote again in April. Take action now, and tell your hunting partners as well. 

If you want access to the same tags as years past, tell them to leave the special regs WMUs out of this new tag limit system. Contact the pgc and your commissioners by phone to get your voice heard. At the very least, send them an email to:
[email protected]









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov






pgc news page said:


> THREE-LICENSE LIMIT FOR ANTLERLESS DEER HUNTERS COULD BE LIFTED
> 
> 
> 
> Hunters statewide could get the opportunity to apply for and receive additional antlerless deer licenses, as long as licenses remain available, and provided that a hunter holds no more than four unfilled antlerless deer licenses at a time.
> 
> The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today gave preliminary approval to a measure that would remove the three-license limit for antlerless deer hunters statewide.
> 
> If the measure is adopted, hunters will continue to mail antlerless license applications to county treasurers, as required by law. Application would follow the same schedule where residents, and later nonresidents, are permitted to apply for a license in the opening round, and in each of two successive rounds for any Wildlife Management Unit (WMU) where licenses remain. Then in early September, over-the-counter sales would begin, and hunters could pick up a fourth antlerless license in any WMU where licenses remain, either by going to a county treasurer’s office to purchase the license or sending an application by mail.
> 
> Once a hunter obtains four licenses, the hunter could not purchase additional licenses without first harvesting deer and reporting them. At no time would a hunter be able to possess more than four unfilled antlerless licenses.
> 
> But there would be no limit on the total number of licenses a hunter could obtain in a license year. As long as licenses remain available, and a hunter holds fewer than four unfilled antlerless licenses, the hunter can purchase another. A hunter without an antlerless deer license could purchase four licenses at a time over the counter; a hunter with two unfilled licenses could purchase two at a time.
> 
> During the discussion on this proposal, Commissioner Kristen Schnepp-Giger commented that, for the vast majority of hunters, this change will not have direct impact, as they already are able to purchase antlerless licenses within the initial rounds of the antlerless application process, prior to the WMU of their choice selling out. But under the proposed change, those who hunt in WMUs that have leftover licenses available will have the opportunity to buy up to four licenses, instead of the previous limit of three.
> 
> The proposal to remove the three-license limit for antlerless deer hunters statewide is intended to ensure the licenses allocated within a WMU are issued to the fullest extent possible. For instance, in WMUs 2A and 4A in the 2020-21 license year, well over 16,000 antlerless licenses remained available in mid-November, and hunters in these and other areas have questioned whether the three-license limit continues to make sense.
> 
> The new process would be simpler, since the same distribution rules would apply to all WMUs, while maintaining fair and equitable distribution. There’s potential the proposed changes would make more antlerless licenses available deeper into hunting season, perhaps giving hunters who purchase their licenses later a chance to get one. And if implemented, the proposal likely would result in the collateral benefit of increased harvest reporting.
> 
> The proposal will be brought back to the April meeting for a final vote.


----------



## Mathias

4 is the max number of licenses that can be held at once. After that a kill allows for additional to be purchased.
I don’t think the spec regs areas should be excluded.


----------



## nicko

Just saw this on a PA hunting page on FB. Looks like Limerick township has their eyes on SGL 234.


----------



## Mathias

^ horrible. Limerick Twp is overdeveloped now. 422 makes it so convenient to do so. Maybe they can add another starbucks and some other trendy little boutiques the modern male gravitates towards.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Just saw this on a PA hunting page on FB. Looks like Limerick township has their eyes on SGL 234.
> 
> View attachment 7374546
> View attachment 7374547


I would think adding to SGL 234 compartment 1 would be a good concession if the added land was of similar or better quality.


----------



## nicko

If the township forces this down the throats of the game commission and puts a road right through the center of it, this place will turn into a park for all the young suburban professionals and stay at home moms. If they develop available land on the outskirts of it, not much you can do about that but a road through the center of these game lands will ruin them.


----------



## 138104

Any idea of how wide that ROW is? If it was defined, that could limit putting a road through.


----------



## 12-Ringer

glassbow201 said:


> I don't know how many of you saw this, but back in January while deer season was still going on in the Southeast, the board voted for preliminary approval to changes that will greatly affect hunters that kill deer in 5C and 5D. They are planning to limit hunters to a maximum of 4 doe tags at a time for the entire state, special regs areas included. After you report a harvest, then you are allowed to apply for another tag from the leftovers, but that would require a trip to a country treasurer or a pink envelope in the mail that takes weeks. You can't pick up your next tag at a retail store - is a drive to the county courthouse during their business hours during m-f excluding holidays.
> 
> Gone will be having in hand 3 tags for the state plus as many as you wish to purchase for 5C and 5D.
> 
> If you normally go into September with three tags for upstate hunts, and then also buy a handful of tags for 5C and 5D, you will not be able to do that this year.
> 
> This has not been finalized yet, but the first vote was snuck through in January while we were still on stand. They will meet and vote again in April. Take action now, and tell your hunting partners as well.
> 
> If you want access to the same tags as years past, tell them to leave the special regs WMUs out of this new tag limit system. Contact the pgc and your commissioners by phone to get your voice heard. At the very least, send them an email to:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


I actually support this move...maybe I’m in the minority?


----------



## nicko

no idea what this is… Maybe some type of marker put down for aerial surveying?


----------



## nicko

This is the one and only access road into these game lands. It is a regular two lane







Rd. once you get past the gate into the asphalt.


----------



## 138104

That is a bit odd. Have you seen any others?


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I actually support this move...maybe I’m in the minority?


I'm all for it as well. 

As far as that gameland in limerick I've always thought that hunting that placed was doomed to dissapear to the hand of surrounding development What a shame.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> That is a bit odd. Have you seen any others?


None.

I used to hunt these GL but stopped because hunting traffic really ramped up in recent years. It gets a lot of use.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> I actually support this move...maybe I’m in the minority?


Curious why? I know nothing of area or circumstances, at face value it seems to be a step backward for hunting opportunity? Likely there are mitigating circumstances you know about that I don’t?


----------



## nicko

glassbow201 said:


> I don't know how many of you saw this, but back in January while deer season was still going on in the Southeast, the board voted for preliminary approval to changes that will greatly affect hunters that kill deer in 5C and 5D. They are planning to limit hunters to a maximum of 4 doe tags at a time for the entire state, special regs areas included. After you report a harvest, then you are allowed to apply for another tag from the leftovers, but that would require a trip to a country treasurer or a pink envelope in the mail that takes weeks. You can't pick up your next tag at a retail store - is a drive to the county courthouse during their business hours during m-f excluding holidays.
> 
> Gone will be having in hand 3 tags for the state plus as many as you wish to purchase for 5C and 5D.
> 
> If you normally go into September with three tags for upstate hunts, and then also buy a handful of tags for 5C and 5D, you will not be able to do that this year.
> 
> This has not been finalized yet, but the first vote was snuck through in January while we were still on stand. They will meet and vote again in April. Take action now, and tell your hunting partners as well.
> 
> If you want access to the same tags as years past, tell them to leave the special regs WMUs out of this new tag limit system. Contact the pgc and your commissioners by phone to get your voice heard. At the very least, send them an email to:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


If the PGC will allow hunters to buy their doe tags on-line and print them out with their updated website, it would make buying the tags a lot easier but the counties would first need to give up control of those sales. If it’s going to make it easier to buy tags, I’d say just keep giving counties their meager cut of every doe tag sold and let us buy these tags on-line and print them out ourselves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For one I think it will improve harvest reporting. Keep in mind a hunter can still hold 4 permits in their possession at any one time, but can’t get more until they report on their previous. 

I was in-line last year at Chesco Court House snd the guy in front of me bought 19 permits. Said he was buying for others (which I didn’t think was allowable and if it is, that should also be stopped). I know when Ty was younger I would take him 1/2 from school and we’d drive up to get our together, might sound a little corny, but it was one of “those” moments/days. Stop off for lunch, grab our permit, goof around....

I’d rather not be crude about it as it will awaken the apologists, but we all know how important harvest statistics should be...they help shape everything from WMU boundaries and tag allocations to season lengths and timing.

While I do think this will hit the PAGC in the wallet, I do think it is better than what has been happening certainly has the potential to lead to more accurate data collection which we all hope would lead to better informed decisions being made.

I would love to see a general license increase with a guaranteed anterless tag included for the WMU of choice for all resident licenses purchased prior to 8/1 and non-resident 9/1. That will give a hard data point to shape the rest of the allocations and then they could proceed with antlerless tag sales as they have in the past; with the exception of the new limitations.

It would certainly be interesting and in the very least they are trying something that has the potential to lead to better data collection and limiting those who swallow tags at the point of purchase; to be used or not.


----------



## Billy H

This blind was still standing two weeks ago but that last blast of heavy snow took it out. You can see the wood prop that kept it solid till now. Mostly just dried out material let loose. Bummer but this would have been the third winter for it. Owes me nothing. On a positive 8 deer were feeding on the edge of a field when I rolled in.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> no idea what this is… Maybe some type of marker put down for aerial surveying?
> 
> View attachment 7374574


I think it’s a drone marker.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I think it’s a drone marker.


drone = target practice


----------



## LetThemGrow

LetThemGrow said:


> Curious why? I know nothing of area or circumstances, at face value it seems to be a step backward for hunting opportunity? Likely there are mitigating circumstances you know about that I don’t?


I thought u were commenting on Limerick development...were you commenting on new antlerless regs?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah, pretty sure I quote glassbow’s tag post


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, pretty sure I quote glassbow’s tag post


I too often read post without reading quoted portion. 

I’ve never been a fan either of guys buying 20 tags at a shot. Maybe someday we can buy our first round tags when we by license. One can dream....


----------



## Mathias

Decided, going to spring gobbler hunt Tennessee this year. Flying, not sure I want to take my bow. I’ll be content just calling for my S-I-L.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Decided, going to spring gobbler hunt Tennessee this year. Flying, not sure I want to take my bow. I’ll be content just calling for my S-I-L.


Should be fun...you can always ship you bow UPS...that’s what I do when I fly...in fact I also ship all of my gear too snd fly with just my carryon. Only slightly more expensive, much more secure, and you get notification that your gear is there waiting on you often before you even get in the plane.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Mathias

Good thought Joe, just so afraid of today’s shipping issues....


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Good thought Joe, just so afraid of today’s shipping issues....


Ship it now, maybe it’ll be there by Turkey season. UPS has been fairly dependable for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some agencies UPS, FedEx, have guaranteed delivery with insurance...I looked back, it was actually LESS than what the airlines wanted AND I didn't have to mess around at the airports. No baggage claim at all...

USPS told me they will NOT ship the bow and arrows together. I went with UPS with priority, insurance, and notifications it was $110...that price was for my bow case and a lockable 33-gallon tote that was packed with all of my gear. According to the notes I wrote on the receipt, the airlines wanted $60 for the bow case and $95 for the tote because of the dimensions and weight.

Sounds like just being there with your family will likely be vaca enough. Whatever you choose, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> _*USPS told me they will NOT ship the bow and arrows together.*_ I went with UPS with priority, insurance, and notifications it was $110...that price was for my bow case and a lockable 33-gallon tote that was packed with all of my gear. According to the notes I wrote on the receipt, the airlines wanted $60 for the bow case and $95 for the tote because of the dimensions and weight.


😲  I wonder what exactly they think they are protecting us from? You know . . all those mass shootings involving bows and arrows. Or maybe worried about Indian attacks since they seem to deliver via pony express these days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

haha...when I asked for the reason, I got a big song and dance without a reasonable answer and the local postmaster is GREAT guy. I don't get the sense he was bsing, I think he didn't know.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> haha...when I asked for the reason, I got a big song and dance without a reasonable answer and the local postmaster is GREAT guy. I don't get the sense he was bsing, I think he didn't know.


I'm sure. This is all the stupid policies the government has cooked up to protect us. You should try shipping a handgun of any kind any where other than back tot he manufacturer for repair. You can only do it through FedEx or UPS and it MUST be overnight. It costs a fortune. Not worth it. I just roll my eyes when non-gun owners talk about how "easy" it is to buy guns on-line.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I'm sure. This is all the stupid policies the government has cooked up to protect us. You should try shipping a handgun of any kind any where other than back tot he manufacturer for repair. You can only do it through FedEx or UPS and it MUST be overnight. It costs a fortune. Not worth it. I just roll my eyes when non-gun owners talk about how "easy" it is to buy guns on-line.


Easier for the people who don't follow the rules and ruin it for the rest of us...if I told you what my buddy went through to get his new Bergara B14 HMR 22-250 you wouldn't believe it, but if finally arrived last week.


----------



## dougell

I've sold a few guns over the past several years and they had to be shipped USPS unless going to someone with a FFL.UPS and FEDEX won't do it anymore.Last Dec I sent a barreled action from a Kimber Montana to a place in Oregon to have it rebored to a .338 Federal.The USPS sent it to a guy in Erie first.I did end of getting it but there was some sweating involved.


----------



## Schleprock1

glassbow201 said:


> If you want access to the same tags as years past, tell them to leave the special regs WMUs out of this new tag limit system.


So other than the "special regs WMUs", where else can you have more than 4 tags?
Seeing as how this is only directed at special regs area's, how would they leave them out of it?
I see this as giving the working man, that doesn't have the ability to go stand in line during office hours, a chance to get some tags.


----------



## 138104

Any 3D shoots this weekend? I'm itching to get to one, but can't seem to find one in my area this weekend.


----------



## nicko

3dshoots.com used to be a great resource for shoots. Too bad it's no longer maintained or updated.


----------



## Mathias

Had 30 deer in the corn field across the road then pass by the house. Then another group of 3, then 8 more awhile later.
Havent seen that many in quite some time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They were on the move today, I saw a bunch coming home from the office.


----------



## nicko

High pressure and clear forecast. Pressure right now 30.43.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I've sold a few guns over the past several years and they had to be shipped USPS unless going to someone with a FFL.UPS and FEDEX won't do it anymore.Last Dec I sent a barreled action from a Kimber Montana to a place in Oregon to have it rebored to a .338 Federal.The USPS sent it to a guy in Erie first.I did end of getting it but there was some sweating involved.


USPS will only ship long guns now. No handguns at all. They can only go FedEx or UPS overnight and must go to an FFL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> 3dshoots.com used to be a great resource for shoots. Too bad it's no longer maintained or updated.


Pa3darchery.com does a pretty good job. That’s who I send our schedule to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not all local, but.....not updated as of this moment









Shoot Schedules — United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania







ubofpa.org


----------



## 12-Ringer

Aspade17 said:


> Pa3darchery.com does a pretty good job. That’s who I send our schedule to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep getting an error when I try to log on, could be a firewall issue....I'll try again later this evening from home


----------



## ezshot81

Haven't had any side effect that we see using the serasto collars but may give these a try this year.


----------



## 138104

ezshot81 said:


> Haven't had any side effect that we see using the serasto collars but may give these a try this year.
> View attachment 7375681


Interesting. My wife has both those "flavors" in essential oils. I'll have to research it a bit more. Our dog will at least smell better...lol!


----------



## vonfoust

In my experience where I run my dogs, "repel" doesn't work. If it's not killing them there's no point. There are going to be enough that don't repel.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That collar looks interesting


----------



## ezshot81

My wife has some concoction of essential oils that we use for mosquitoes and those darn deer flies. It actually works so hoping the collars work as well.


----------



## vonfoust

ezshot81 said:


> My wife has some concoction of essential oils that we use for mosquitoes and those darn deer flies. It actually works so hoping the collars work as well.


I hope so too. Let us know. Even with the Soresto there are places mine come out with ticks on top of their hair. Haven't found one engaged with the Soresto yet though.
Bravecto is another one we use and have basically been happy. Same deal as the Soresto in that I've found some on top of the hair while hunting but never one engaged. 
Only difference between the two is I think I need a prescription for the Bravecto and I am in Tractor Supply regularly to get food for them so I just pick up Soresto when needed.


----------



## dougell

The only time I've ever found a tick on my dog is when the collar seems to be petering out.


----------



## davydtune

Now here's some bow wood just waiting to be dry,,,,,,a few bows in there 😊


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> Now here's some bow wood just waiting to be dry,,,,,,*a few bows in there* 😊


Not if I'm making them.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Not if I'm making them.


That made me laugh...I’m exactly the same though.


----------



## davydtune

😂


----------



## 138104

Ok, I saw these for sale for $150/each and my first thought was whether or not I could use it as a treestand...lol!

Thoughts?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Those would be great ladder for a freestanding platform overlooking a clearing or plot.


----------



## nicko

As long as you can stake them down to stabilize, it will work.

Would you pack it in and out on every hunt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry.....If you’re NOT interested send me a PM...don’t want to snake your find.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Perry.....If you’re NOT interested send me a PM...don’t want to snake your find.


PM sent


----------



## LetThemGrow

Maybe if you stencil “BEAST MODE” on them....


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe if you stencil “BEAST MODE” on them....


They would have to weigh 5.1543 pounds for those guys to be interested.


----------



## nicko

Long hours....no time off during hunting seasons.

Who’s in?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Yep...thousands are raised to be biased against u, or even hate you. Most things you do will be a “waste of time” until someone really needs help then it’s “vitally important”.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I saw they just graduated what I believe is their largest class out of the last three years; good for them. I sure hope there are few who really want the job and not settling because they failed at some other LEO/Military-type profession or thinking of it as a stepping-stone. I think I saw a recruitment statistic that the average graduate is out of the field in less than 4-years.


----------



## 138104

If my son blows off archery this fall, I'm hunting with this bad boy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

good luck...take it from me, it's not as easy as you think....I've hunted with both and my vertical bow is much easier to maneuver in the stand, I also fidn myself always having an added level of anxiety with the cocked crossbow. I won't carry, lift or lower it with the string cocked...probably just me.

I've been shooting my Prime a little more, thinking about the 3d shoot at Frontier on 3/20....but of course I woke up this morning (actually multiple times overnight) to my elbow killing me...yes, I shot for about 40-mins in the yard yesterday.

Not sure what to do....hard to hang it up when I enjoy it so much...thinking of cutting it down to 50lbs, re-working my entire set-up and go from there? Not sure.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> good luck...take it from me, it's not as easy as you think....I've hunted with both and my vertical bow is much easier to maneuver in the stand, I also fidn myself always having an added level of anxiety with the cocked crossbow. I won't carry, lift or lower it with the string cocked...probably just me.
> 
> I've been shooting my Prime a little more, thinking about the 3d shoot at Frontier on 3/20....but of course I woke up this morning (actually multiple times overnight) to my elbow killing me...yes, I shot for about 40-mins in the yard yesterday.
> 
> Not sure what to do....hard to hang it up when I enjoy it so much...thinking of cutting it down to 50lbs, re-working my entire set-up and go from there? Not sure.


Drop the draw weight and see if that helps. For 3D and hunting, I keep it at 60#. For regular practice, I turn it down.


----------



## dougell

I had really bad shoulder problems pop up three years ago the last week of the season.I dropped my poundage from 70 to 67 and couldn't believe how much of a difference that little bit made.Everything is fine now but I just left it where it was.I don't find crossbows fun to play with but I'd use one if I had no other choice.


----------



## nicko

I think dropping poundage is a no-brainer. You would be amazed how effortless drawing 50 pounds can feel and what it will likely do for the overall health of your elbow.… I limit myself to roughly 30 shots tops in a shooting session anymore. Going beyond that just starts to tweak one of my shoulders. Came to the understanding with myself while ago that I will never be able to comfortably draw the type of weight I used to. I’d much rather stay in the game and take care of my shoulder.


----------



## rogersb

I went from a crossbow to a compound. They're difficult for my type of hunting. If you have set stands or blinds they might be ok, but if you're mobile they suck.


----------



## 138104

rogersb said:


> I went from a crossbow to a compound. They're difficult for my type of hunting. If you have set stands or blinds they might be ok, but if you're mobile they suck.


We have ladder stands. This is really compact, so should be a bit easier to handle than the Excalibur I used to have.


----------



## nicko

Slick looking weapon Dave.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> good luck...take it from me, it's not as easy as you think....I've hunted with both and my vertical bow is much easier to maneuver in the stand, I also fidn myself always having an added level of anxiety with the cocked crossbow. I won't carry, lift or lower it with the string cocked...probably just me.
> 
> I've been shooting my Prime a little more, thinking about the 3d shoot at Frontier on 3/20....but of course I woke up this morning (actually multiple times overnight) to my elbow killing me...yes, I shot for about 40-mins in the yard yesterday.
> 
> Not sure what to do....hard to hang it up when I enjoy it so much...thinking of cutting it down to 50lbs, re-working my entire set-up and go from there? Not sure.


I blew mine out this past summer with torn tendons (might remember the post I made in here back then) but continued to battle through. It was a beotch this year but I managed and shot 4 with the bow (PA and Mizzou).... hanging stands was fun too. 
If it’s hurting back it down or shoot less. Injections have really helped, but I am sure the rest since archery season terminated helps too. I know it’s easier to say than do....[emoji3]


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I have the same anxiety with a cocked crossbow that Joe mentioned, but not quite to his extent, even after a limb failed on one during a practice session in the backyard. Surely got the brain racing as well as the heart rate in short order. There definitely needs to be a healthy respect for what they are capable of doing (as with any weapon) both during optimal function and otherwise. Xbow's keep getting faster, smaller and lighter...all adding to how much force is being stored and applied to those already smaller limbs.

I've owned one since 2010 and bounce back and forth between it and a vertical. They both have their tradeoffs, my crossbow being a bulkier and heavy model, I don't feel like toting it as often.
It definitely makes ground hunting easier to do but for one of my treestand setups I lose nearly half of my shooting angles so sticking with the vertical has been a much better option.

After the shoulder problems I had a few years back, I wasn't comfortable with my shooting or even drawing a vertical bow that year, even after dropping to 50lbs. Instead of forcing something I had little comfort or confidence in, I used an xbow all of that archery season instead, was glad I had it as an option to fall back on.


----------



## 138104

This Siege is stupid easy to cock and de-cock. I think it will be easy to do on stand.


----------



## PAbigbear

I walked up on this little guy this afternoon looking for sheds. First one of the spring.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool cub pic!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s awesome...my wife would love walking up on something like that!!! Of course, we have to go north for that to happen


----------



## davydtune

Sounds crazy but shooting these stick bows have helped my shoulders tremendously 🙂 5 years or so ago I would have told you I'd be shooting only xbows by now. I'm much stronger and have a lot fuller range of motion and now easily pull 60+ on my compounds and I was struggling with low 50s before 🙂


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> I think dropping poundage is a no-brainer. You would be amazed how effortless drawing 50 pounds can feel and what it will likely do for the overall health of your elbow.… I limit myself to roughly 30 shots tops in a shooting session anymore. Going beyond that just starts to tweak one of my shoulders. Came to the understanding with myself while ago that I will never be able to comfortably draw the type of weight I used to. I’d much rather stay in the game and take care of my shoulder.


Yes, less shots per session is a big help and I also have went to one shot then pull, another shot then pull, one shot at a time 😉 Helps with a little time between shots plus if I pull a shot I can take the moment and think about why I did so I can fix it on the next 🙂


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Sounds crazy but shooting these stick bows have helped my shoulders tremendously 🙂 5 years or so ago I would have told you I'd be shooting only xbows by now. I'm much stronger and have a lot fuller range of motion and now easily pull 60+ on my compounds and I was struggling with low 50s before 🙂


I think part of the problem that creates issues for guys with compounds is hard rollovers at the end of the draw cycle… The hump and dump. Letting down a compound bow is even worse if you’ve got shoulder issues. The consistent steady pull of a recurve or a long bow doesn’t have any of those awkward or abrupt changes in the draw cycle… Just increasingly stronger from beginning to end.


----------



## 138104

I put about 15 shots through the crossbow today and then 30 arrows on my compound. I can't lift my arms right now.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> I put about 15 shots through the crossbow today and then 30 arrows on my compound. I can't lift my arms right now.


sorry too hear Perry...My tired shoulders from driving truck for many years I have always shot 52 lbs...Never a problem for me ..Since 1977 I have never shot more weight..Pass through is not a problem...100 plus whitetails with the bow..I limit too 30 yds and in..


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> sorry too hear Perry...My tired shoulders from driving truck for many years I have always shot 52 lbs...Never a problem for me ..Since 1977 I have never shot more weight..Pass through is not a problem...100 plus whitetails with the bow..I limit too 30 yds and in..


Yeah, I think I am just going to order 50# limbs for my Reckoning and be done with it.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, I think I am just going to order 50# limbs for my Reckoning and be done with it.


Thats I'll I order.....Now you will enjoy shooting again


----------



## perryhunter4

PA Brethren: I have 4 Shikar sticks (17 1/8 step to step) along with five 5/8 inch flat straps for quick attaching to trees. Two steps also have Amsteel aiders on them. Also comes with 4 Shikar Stick Mules (orange). They were “sponge” painted and camoed and look awesome. 
Used them twice when I had my saddle, which I sold months back. They have sat in my hunting shed. 
$325 if I meet up with anybody, or $350 shipped. $450 if purchased from Out On A Limb (& stick mules) directly plus shipping. 

I have been trying to find AmeriStep Rapid Rails everywhere and so I would trade for a bunch of them, or also Summit Bucksteps. I can text pics to anybody interested....send me a pm.


----------



## nicko

Gave my 2015 Synergy a new home with a hunting bud who was looking to upgrade. Put a new set of perry24s strings on the bow (red, white, and blue) and got everything settled in and tuned up for him. We got to the range today and with some form tweaks, he was shooting better groups than I have ever seen from him.

Perry Valley BowStrings.....we knew him when.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Gave my 2015 Synergy a new home with a hunting bud who was looking to upgrade. Put a new set of perry24s strings on the bow (red, white, and blue) and got everything settled in and tuned up for him. We got to the range today and with some form tweaks, he was shooting better groups than I have ever seen from him.
> 
> Perry Valley BowStrings.....we knew him when.
> View attachment 7378572
> View attachment 7378573
> View attachment 7378574
> View attachment 7378575
> View attachment 7378576


Looking good!


----------



## nicko

The peep positioning in my pics was after initial install of the strings before any final tuning. Peep rotation after final tuning is spot on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Nick! Your buddy got himself a nice set-up!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone shooting Frontier 3d this weekend?

Big Chiques (E-town) was pretty decent this past weekend.

Not sure if I am going to make it to Frontier or not, but thought I'd ask here as I know it isn't far for many....


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone shooting Frontier 3d this weekend?
> 
> Big Chiques (E-town) was pretty decent this past weekend.
> 
> Not sure if I am going to make it to Frontier or not, but thought I'd ask here as I know it isn't far for many....


Hmmmmm.....Might try to hit this one. Do you know what the start and end time is? I know they are typically 7 AM until 12 noon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think everything is in their Facebook page, but I don’t have Facebook...a couple folks at work were mentoring it


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> good luck...take it from me, it's not as easy as you think....I've hunted with both and my vertical bow is much easier to maneuver in the stand, I also fidn myself always having an added level of anxiety with the cocked crossbow. I won't carry, lift or lower it with the string cocked...probably just me.
> 
> I've been shooting my Prime a little more, thinking about the 3d shoot at Frontier on 3/20....but of course I woke up this morning (actually multiple times overnight) to my elbow killing me...yes, I shot for about 40-mins in the yard yesterday.
> 
> Not sure what to do....hard to hang it up when I enjoy it so much...thinking of cutting it down to 50lbs, re-working my entire set-up and go from there? Not sure.


I picked up a Mission Sub-1 Lite a couple years ago. I'm very pleased with it though I've hunted very little with it. I got it to hedge my bets against injury and also because I have a couple of stands down in NJ where a vertical bow just doesn't work. (Way too close to the deer to draw undetected.) I still feel like the vertical bow is better in a treestand and prefer it. That said, my buddy Joe has killed 2 bucks 2 years in a row using it from one of the treestands in NJ. It is fun to shoot though.

Also, 12-Ringer . . check out the Spot Hogg Keeton release. I was having some issues with my shoulder last year and struggling to shoot. I literally had to ice down after shooting a couple dozen arrows. I shoot 62 lbs. I picked up a Keeton and, once I got used to it, find drawing, holding, and letting down 3-4x easier than other releases.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I think dropping poundage is a no-brainer. You would be amazed how effortless drawing 50 pounds can feel and what it will likely do for the overall health of your elbow.… I limit myself to roughly 30 shots tops in a shooting session anymore. Going beyond that just starts to tweak one of my shoulders. Came to the understanding with myself while ago that I will never be able to comfortably draw the type of weight I used to. I’d much rather stay in the game and take care of my shoulder.


Agree. I've shot 60 lbs. for at least 18 years or so. Haven't had an animal complain yet.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> This Siege is stupid easy to cock and de-cock. I think it will be easy to do on stand.


Good to know. My buddy Lou is in his mid-80s and barely made it to the woods last year due to his wife's ailing health. He has a VERY OLD crossbow. Like one that doesn't even have a dry fire inhibitor. On his one trip to the woods, he left it in the car because he couldn't get it cocked. (I wasn't there.) I'm thinking of picking up something like your 10-Point and loaning it to him for the duration of his hunting career.


----------



## Mr. October

full moon64 said:


> sorry too hear Perry...My tired shoulders from driving truck for many years I have always shot 52 lbs...Never a problem for me ..Since 1977 I have never shot more weight..Pass through is not a problem...100 plus whitetails with the bow..I limit too 30 yds and in..


I killed the biggest buck and biggest bodied deer I ever killed with a 52 lb. Bear Black Mag from the mid-80s. Arrow speed was probably south of 170 fps. It wasn't a pass through but only because the Bear Razorhead lodged in bone on the way out. He's hanging on the wall with miscellaneous bucks I've killed with more weight. (Not a lot more weight though.)


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I think part of the problem that creates issues for guys with compounds is hard rollovers at the end of the draw cycle… The hump and dump. Letting down a compound bow is even worse if you’ve got shoulder issues. The consistent steady pull of a recurve or a long bow doesn’t have any of those awkward or abrupt changes in the draw cycle… Just increasingly stronger from beginning to end.


At today's prices, I'm probably never buying a new bow. But this is why I'll never buy a bow without shooting it. I don't care about speed, hand shock, or all the other BS measurements people use to judge bows. All I care about is how it draws and how it shoots (it's accurate and stays accurate without constant tuning).


----------



## nicko

Had Maisy out for a run on local game lands this afternoon… Came off of one field and made a turn to see a woman with her little 10 pound yapper dog also out for a walk. Yapper saw us and started barking and Maisy who outweighs said yapper by about 50 pounds started running the other way with her tail tucked and looking all sheepish. It’s a good thing I was not dead set on her being a bird hunting dog.

🙀


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL...dogs????

Antler Wars Round I







Round II






Fawn (white/liver) is the female, she’s 10-months older


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Had Maisy out for a run on local game lands this afternoon… Came off of one field and made a turn to see a woman with her little 10 pound yapper dog also out for a walk. Yapper saw us and started barking and Maisy who outweighs said yapper by about 50 pounds started running the other way with her tail tucked and looking all sheepish. It’s a good thing I was not dead set on her being a bird hunting dog.
> 
> 🙀


That's funny but really wouldn't relate to birds. I have a 20# cocker that can push my 75# lab around when she wants to. In fact my lab is subordinate to just about any dog, but when birds are around he's a nut and everything else goes out the window.


----------



## dougell

Nice dogs Joe.My dog claims every dead animal and every animal part.God help any dog that would go near any of it.She's fine around other dogs as long as anything dead isn't involved.She'll share her toys but it's on instantly if the object was once alive.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> That's funny but really wouldn't relate to birds. I have a 20# cocker that can push my 75# lab around when she wants to. In fact my lab is subordinate to just about any dog, but when birds are around he's a nut and everything else goes out the window.


Interestingly,as an insurance agent,I've had more issues with cocker spaniels biting people than any other dog.Also interstingly,labs of all dogs come in second.They're my personal statstics,not an industry statistic.The biggest claim I ever had was when a lab bit an EMT that was entering a house.The second biggest was when a cocker spaniel bit a 5 year old girl in the face.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Interestingly,as an insurance agent,I've had more issues with cocker spaniels biting people than any other dog.Also interstingly,labs of all dogs come in second.They're my personal statstics,not an industry statistic.The biggest claim I ever had was when a lab bit an EMT that was entering a house.The second biggest was when a cocker spaniel bit a 5 year old girl in the face.


With the labs there is probably a direct correlation to breed popularity. As we all know, when a breed gets popular there gets to be some pretty sketchy animals out there with only vague resemblance to the breed standard in both conformation and disposition. I'm not sure where the Cockers rank on the popularity scale. I know they were once pretty high on the list. 

On an unrelated note, one of the best bird dogs I've ever hunted with was a big male cocker. He was an absolutely handsome animal. Tall (for a cocker), barrel chested, unbelievably friendly, and a bird hunting machine.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Nice dogs Joe.My dog claims every dead animal and every animal part.God help any dog that would go near any of it.She's fine around other dogs as long as anything dead isn't involved.She'll share her toys but it's on instantly if the object was once alive.


That's crazy....


----------



## Schleprock1

When I was a teenager my dad was looking for a beagle for rabbit hunting. A local guy had one and said we could take her and try her out. We hit the fields and that beagle stayed right behind me for the first half hour, not a good sign. She stayed there right up until the time a pheasant flushed out in front of me. And then we couldn't find that dog anywhere. Until we got back to the truck. She was hiding under it.... Dropped her of right where we picked her up at. Told the owner they have a nice house dog, not a rabbit dog.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> When I was a teenager my dad was looking for a beagle for rabbit hunting. A local guy had one and said we could take her and try her out. We hit the fields and that beagle stayed right behind me for the first half hour, not a good sign. She stayed there right up until the time a pheasant flushed out in front of me. And then we couldn't find that dog anywhere. Until we got back to the truck. She was hiding under it.... Dropped her of right where we picked her up at. Told the owner they have a nice house dog, not a rabbit dog.


We were out on SGL 43 earlier this year during pheasant season, went after school with Ty, but we left the dogs behind on this trip. We get to the lot and another father-son duo pull up with a handsome Weimaraner (Chief). Man he was a good looking dog, likely in the 70-80lb range, with a chest that looked like he could knock over a linebacker. The Dad was telling us they had been getting their limit each day and asked if Ty and I wanted to join him and his son and Chief. As we worked across the first scrub field to the hedge-row, I noticed the dog being all over the place and ranging far out of what would be effective range. Never really saw him slow down, put his nose down, or his part of his body language change. We get to the hedge a cock bird pops up, I drop it quickly and turned to see if Chief was moving for the retrieve only to see him hightailing back to the parking lot, with the owner blowing on his whistle as if he was a traffic cop in LA?

Not all dogs, despite their breed, are made to be in the field when guns are being fired. I feel bad for those animals when their owners do that to them...apparently he doesn't like the gun, BUT if he sees the bird the drive for teh bird overshadows the fear of the gun. He didn't see the bird flush or fall after the shot; at least that's how the owner explained it to me...I have seen other dogs struggle in the same way, but I wouldn't think owners of those dogs would invite others to join them, at least without sharing.


----------



## Schleprock1

No shots fired in the case I wrote about above. It was just a hen flushing that put her under the truck.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> That's funny but really wouldn't relate to birds. I have a 20# cocker that can push my 75# lab around when she wants to. In fact my lab is subordinate to just about any dog, but when birds are around he's a nut and everything else goes out the window.


last time I took her dove hunting, I cracked off two shots and she tried climbing up under my shirt. If I pull a gun out in the house, she leaves the room. She will stalk squirrels and rabbits all day long but couldn’t give two craps about birds. Just hearing another dog bark gets her all sheepish.

we just ended up getting a timid one out of the litter. Great family dog and loves being around people but hunting is definitely not her thing as well as some of the other things that will come along with it like gunfire and seeing other dogs.

I have a dummy launcher I bought and only used 5-6 charges out of the box. After those 5-6 loads, Maisy was already checking out.


----------



## dougell

My dog will jump through a living room window if we leave her inside when we're outside shooting.On the 4th of July she just runs from window to window wanting to go outside.I bought my son a wheely bird for Christmas a couple years ago so he can shoot clays by himself when I'm at work.You can't shoot anything unless the dog is outside.When we shoot clays she goes after every clay bird and tries to catch the pieces as they fall.I'm always afraid the arm of the machine is gonna nail her.It's thick where we hunt so I don't want her to be steady to shot.I want her under the bird or at least close to it when it drops.It doesn't make for a good field trial dog but that isn't what she is.You can ruin a dog real fast by not getting them trained on loud noises if you're not careful and it's hard to get them back.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That's crazy....


She's gotten real weird with other dogs and it all stemmed from hunting with other dogs and having them trying to pick up her bird.She's never gone after another dog if one comes up and sniffs her out in the field but I try and keep her away when I see other dogs.Don't let them go near one of her birds though.She almost killed my brothers dog during deer season.We were loading deer in the back of my truck to come home and his dog walked over and sniffed one of the deer.It was downright scary.It's weird because she's fine with our other dog and she played fine with my brothers dog all weekend up til it went near her deer.I'm afraid to let her look in a mirror and have her realize that she's actually a dog.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Interestingly,as an insurance agent,I've had more issues with cocker spaniels biting people than any other dog.Also interstingly,labs of all dogs come in second.They're my personal statstics,not an industry statistic.The biggest claim I ever had was when a lab bit an EMT that was entering a house.The second biggest was when a cocker spaniel bit a 5 year old girl in the face.


A lot of that has to do with Labs are the #1 dog breed and most popularly owned by far. When you have more of something, you have more chances of incidents. More lab owners (and I am sure cocker spaniel owners) in rural areas as well, that make up those total numbers. So most popular dog breed and mostly condensed into rural country areas and so most of us can go about anywhere and see multiple dogs of these breeds on the way. Most labs I have seen are very friendly but they are also very protective of kids and family (so maybe that’s also where incidents come in). 
Heck, some of the most aggressive dogs I have come across are ankle biters and their owners are the same mentality.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like y’all need a Boykin!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Sounds like y’all need a Boykin!


My cocker is mistaken for a Boykin often. In fact she looks very much like your avatar.


----------



## vonfoust

perryhunter4 said:


> A lot of that has to do with Labs are the #1 dog breed and most popularly owned by far. When you have more of something, you have more chances of incidents. More lab owners (and I am sure cocker spaniel owners) in rural areas as well, that make up those total numbers. So most popular dog breed and mostly condensed into rural country areas and so most of us can go about anywhere and see multiple dogs of these breeds on the way. Most labs I have seen are very friendly but they are also very protective of kids and family (so maybe that’s also where incidents come in).
> Heck, some of the most aggressive dogs I have come across are ankle biters and their owners are the same mentality.


I think a lot of it also has to do with shelters (and 'oops' breeders) calling lab mixes "labs". Seems as if there's any lab in there they advertise as lab because the general perception of labs being great pets.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^There is a guy who runs his Boykin in the park every weekend. I bet he complimented 100x each day about his Cocker Spaniel.....I told him he should wear a sign around his neck like the old Flav-a-Flav clock that reads, HE'S a BOYKIN!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I think a lot of it also has to do with shelters (and 'oops' breeders) calling lab mixes "labs". Seems as if there's any lab in there they advertise as lab because the general perception of labs being great pets.


Lot's of inbreeding too....sad, but happens much more than it should.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Lot's of inbreeding too....sad, but happens much more than it should.


This happened a lot with Goldens as the breed grew in popularity. They were always extremely laid back dogs with mild dispositions. In conformation they have more rounded features and a bit of a blocky head. When over-bred they became long and gangly with pointed noses and long, narrow heads. And they became hyper and bouncy which is the polar opposite of a well bred Golden.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> My cocker is mistaken for a Boykin often. In fact she looks very much like your avatar.


English?


----------



## dougell

perryhunter4 said:


> A lot of that has to do with Labs are the #1 dog breed and most popularly owned by far. When you have more of something, you have more chances of incidents. More lab owners (and I am sure cocker spaniel owners) in rural areas as well, that make up those total numbers. So most popular dog breed and mostly condensed into rural country areas and so most of us can go about anywhere and see multiple dogs of these breeds on the way. Most labs I have seen are very friendly but they are also very protective of kids and family (so maybe that’s also where incidents come in).
> Heck, some of the most aggressive dogs I have come across are ankle biters and their owners are the same mentality.


I agree with all of that 100%.It's very rare to see a mean lab and they can and should be protective.The one breed I never take my off of when I'm around them is a Jack Russel.They all think they weigh 150lbs.I had a bad claim one time with a Mastiff one time but it was a rescue and the people only had it about a week.That bugger did some damage though.


----------



## Mathias

Ain’t dogs great?!
Heard her making all kinds of excited sounds a short while ago, turned out there were 3 hen turkeys in the yard. The sight of turkeys ignites a Boykin.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> English?


Yep. The white gives it away but if you just see her working...


----------



## Mathias

beautiful pup!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great looking dogs guys....


----------



## Billy H

Example of three different labs. Yellow was a puppy mill dog typical American looks. Black in the middle blocky English that came from a show dog breeder. Other black english from field dog breeder. All different temperaments all protective. A neighbors pit/ Rotty mix made the mistake of coming on the property and those two blacks tore him up pretty good. , yet my grandkids can do anything to them and they love it.


----------



## Billy H

Current lab 100 pounds of big baby, same mother as black above.


----------



## 138104

Some great looking pups!

This camera is on a well-used scrape and licking branch. It seemed to dry up last year, but they are back at it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Lot's of inbreeding too....sad, but happens much more than it should.


Keep the Amish out of this discussion...


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Keep the Amish out of this discussion...


Now this is pretty damn funny. 👏


----------



## davydtune

This is my little dude  He isn't a sporting dog mind you but he is a hunting fool! Rains down terror on mice, chipies, squirrels, and has taken out a few litter of bunnies  He is my heavy and sticks to me like glue. He may only be 20 lbs but I have no doubt he would latch right on to anyone trying to cause his family harm. All in all he's a good egg, just a bit of a needy PITA at times, lol!


----------



## dougell

Is he a Jack Russel?It is refreshing to see the amount of people on this thread who hold their dogs in such high regard.You really have to have a mental disorder to not like and appreciate dogs.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Is he a Jack Russel?It is refreshing to see the amount of people on this thread who hold their dogs in such high regard.You really have to have a mental disorder to not like and appreciate dogs.


I like dogs better than a lot of people.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7380384
> 
> Example of three different labs. Yellow was a puppy mill dog typical American looks. Black in the middle blocky English that came from a show dog breeder. Other black english from field dog breeder. All different temperaments all protective. A neighbors pit/ Rotty mix made the mistake of coming on the property and those two blacks tore him up pretty good. , yet my grandkids can do anything to them and they love it.


You probably spend close to as much money to feed these three as you do yourselves.

🐶🐶🐶
🥓🥩🍗
💲💲💲


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thankfully Chewy.com exists...our food (Victor Hi--Pro Plus) is priced better there than anywhere in our area. Free delivery with autoship which really is a joke as you can ship it whenever you want/need with the "ship now" feature. It doesn't stop there either; beds, crates, toys, leads, etc...all seem to be priced much better there than most places and they ship fast. Addi to a "one-time auto-ship" and shipping is still free. With a prescription from your vet on file, heatguard, nextguard, rimadyl, all much cheaper than we can find anywhere in our area as well.


----------



## vonfoust

Chewy surpasses $4 million in relief efforts with new Humane Society of United States partnership


HSUS programs will directly distribute $1 million in food, supplies to pet parents




www.humanesociety.org





I'm fortunate that I have a Tractor Supply near me that has everything I need. I'm not going to argue the point but just say that I can't support an organization that donates to HSUS. This isn't your local humane society and they actively work against hunting. 
Everyone's money and situations are different. I'm only putting this out there in case anyone was unaware of Chewy's donations to this group.


----------



## ezshot81

These two know right where to go when they come in from outside. They are very entertaining but as mentioned above can on the rare occasion be a pita.


----------



## ezshot81

dougell said:


> Is he a Jack Russel?It is refreshing to see the amount of people on this thread who hold their dogs in such high regard.You really have to have a mental disorder to not like and appreciate dogs.


I think John Prines song " some humans ain't human" sun's it up pretty well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^hahaha^^


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> You probably spend close to as much money to feed these three as you do yourselves.
> 
> 🐶🐶🐶
> 🥓🥩🍗
> 💲💲💲


We only had three for a short while. Soon after that pic was taken we lost the yellow. Three big dogs is a bit too much. But yes dog food ain’t cheap.


----------



## Aspade17

I have to agree dogs are way better than most people! My shorthair has been through everything with me and couldn’t ask for a better dog, he’s as loyal as they come he’s 8 now and I dread the day I lose him. The golden is only 1.5 but is the most laid back dog you could find.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

While we’re at it, here’s my old boy. 10.5, cancer, and just keeps rolling with the punches.


----------



## vonfoust

Hope Pope125 doesn't check in on this PA archery thread turned dog show. He might have a heart attack!  BillyH you still in touch with him? Hope the FL move is going/has gone well for him.


----------



## Mathias

gas up again~ $3.12 today


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Hope Pope125 doesn't check in on this PA archery thread turned dog show. He might have a heart attack!  BillyH you still in touch with him? Hope the FL move is going/has gone well for him.


I think he liked dogs as long as no guns were in the picture.


----------



## nicko

Our girl loves picking items out of the laundry or any type of stuffed animal and just carrying it around. She doesn’t destroy anything… Just likes having them.


----------



## nicko

NOW WE’RE TALKING!!!!!!!









Pennsylvania Game Commission ready to take over doe license system, executive director tells legislators


New online platform clears away technical obstacles to direct issuing of antlerless doe hunting licenses.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> NOW WE’RE TALKING!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Game Commission ready to take over doe license system, executive director tells legislators
> 
> 
> New online platform clears away technical obstacles to direct issuing of antlerless doe hunting licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pennlive.com


That’s great!!
Well overdue.....


----------



## nicko

The state legislature will still need to be convinced to relinquish control of the application process but since they get $1 per tag, they may not want to give it up.


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> The state legislature will still need to be convinced to relinquish control of the application process but since they get $1 per tag, they may not want to give it up.


It’s a start though bud.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hope it goes thru. Raise the price to $10, give county $1 and use rest to pay for the new system.


----------



## LetThemGrow

https://m.facebook.com/OperationGameThiefPGC/photos/after-a-multi-year-investigation-that-began-in-2018-and-an-additional-year-of-ju/206998881178551/



Not on Facebook but had this sent to me.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Is he a Jack Russel?It is refreshing to see the amount of people on this thread who hold their dogs in such high regard.You really have to have a mental disorder to not like and appreciate dogs.


Yep


----------



## 138104

Damn it!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The state legislature will still need to be convinced to relinquish control of the application process but since they get $1 per tag, they may not want to give it up.


Yes. Hopefully we can continue to drag Pennsylvania out of the dark ages. $1.00/license is trivial. Bear in mind many treasurers offices hire part people t handle the load from antlerless licenses. Chances are those employees cost more than the $1.00/license.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Damn it!


lol, I actually like seeing them. Of course I’m all about diversity.....


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Hope Pope125 doesn't check in on this PA archery thread turned dog show. He might have a heart attack!  BillyH you still in touch with him? Hope the FL move is going/has gone well for him.


 Yep still talk to Bob. He isn't doing bad at all. He is a dog guy, had two nice dogs. Unfortunitly shortly before he moved him and I loaded his faithful German Short-haired Rudy into his truck after he collapsed in the yard for his final ride to the vet. Was a rough day for Bob. 

Bob is Turkey hunting in Florida right now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A little something my sis made for on the wall......and surprised with me with yesterday.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

See what you can do to keep her around for a couple of months

Nothing like live decoys


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hey guys, just wanted to share my 2020 Pa bull mount. Think he turned out pretty nice!!


----------



## Mathias

Looks awesome Dave.


----------



## dougell

Yep,very nice.Not many cabn say they've done that in Pa.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gorgeous mount!


----------



## BGM51

Beautiful. Congrats on a great bull.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Awesome bull and mount!


----------



## nicko

Looks great....congrats!!! Who did the taxi work?


----------



## 308ruger

Beautiful bull!


----------



## perryhunter4

Damn nice bull!!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## TauntoHawk

Good lord that's amazing 


Someday I'm gonna draw that tag 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Looks great....congrats!!! Who did the taxi work?


Thanks nicko. Victor Cook Taxidermy, he’s in Sinnamahoning.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks all! Can’t wait to get him home!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's some nice work on that mount! What did that run you?


----------



## davydtune

HNTRDAVE said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to share my 2020 Pa bull mount. Think he turned out pretty nice!!
> View attachment 7383950
> View attachment 7383951
> View attachment 7383952
> View attachment 7383953


That is awesome! Once again congrats!


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Dave on an absolutely giant bull. Beautiful mount also. I'm doing a public land bull elk hunt this September with my bow in Montana, I will be happy with any legal brow tine bull.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow that's an amazing bull and mount. I had forgotten how big he was.


----------



## John_pro

Absolutely gorgeous mount congrats man!!!


----------



## nicko

Might be a knockout blow for this car… 2012 Ford escape. Our 17 year old son put a stiff hit on a deer last night. Would be surprised if this is not totaled. Luckily both he and his friend in the car are fine and not hurt in anyway. I drove down the street about 12:30 this afternoon where he said it happened and immediately saw a dead deer in the ditch and broken pieces of car on the side of the road. Deer was a buck just starting to get nubs....decent body size.
























































d


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Nick, sure glad your son is ok.


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe. He was shaken up but otherwise fine. Cars can be replaced.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good news is the boys escaped....


----------



## dougell

A fair value will be around 9k depending on mileage.If the damage exceeds 70-75% they'll junk it.It tough to say without seeing it in person but you may be close to being totaled.You'll make out if it is.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> A fair value will be around 9k depending on mileage.If the damage exceeds 70-75% they'll junk it.It tough to say without seeing it in person but you may be close to being totaled.You'll make out if it is.


I'm not sure what the value is but I'd be surprised.....it's a 9 year old car with 113,000 miles.


----------



## BGM51

Glad to hear that everyone is ok. Always replace the vehicle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Glad the kids are ok Nicko.


----------



## Mathias

The important 2 came away unscathed. It’s a win Nick.


----------



## Mathias

First time seeing bare ground since last year! Shed hunting tomorrow!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Keep your ears open for gobbles Matt!!

Did u get a new Bowtech yet?


----------



## nicko

Car is at the collision shop. We’ll know by Monday or Tuesday if insurance will pay to fix it or cut us a check.


----------



## Billy H

Great bull !!


----------



## nicko

It’s kinda hard to fathom there are elk of this caliber here in the keystone state.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> It’s kinda hard to fathom there are elk of this caliber here in the keystone state.


Yes and no. We’ve got some of the biggest bears too. Just imagine what our deer could be with trigger finger control!


----------



## perryhunter4

Glad to hear kids are ok Nick!!

Started hearing consistent gobbles in AM before work this week!! They’re firing up!!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Yes and no. We’ve got some of the biggest bears too. Just imagine what our deer could be with* trigger finger control!*


Huh??? What's that?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt...what a view!!!!

Hopefully, your wife is tagging along, she may just be your good luck charm!!


----------



## nicko

Should be a great weekend to get out.


----------



## 138104

I took a walk on SGL near me tonight. No sheds, a bunch of ticks, and deer legs. At least it was a nice sunset.


----------



## Mathias

Turkeys galore.


----------



## Mathias

Ugly cousins


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some Spring motivation right there


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not quite the crowd you have, but pretty cool working in the basement and getting this moments ago...


----------



## Mathias

I’m actually very surprised at the number of turkeys in my area up there after a winter with so much snow pack. Of course it may well play out like the great buck on camera days before the season then......
My wife and I covered a lot of ground with not much to show for it. Hard to believe because I see upwards of 20 bucks each year.
I only found 1 dead deer on my property, usually it’s 3-4 in my warm season grasses alone.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow Matt you are really starting to take some cool quality photos!!! What are you using?


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys instead of starting a new thread, I figure I’ll ask the smartest group of guys on here. I’m looking to purchase a new or new to me rangefinder for TAC. Any recommendations on what to go with? 

The only real things I’m looking for it to have are the angle compensation and a red display. Not looking to spend $500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I have a leica.The glass is great but I've never been impressed with it.At dawn,dusk or in the fog.I get a ton on zero readings.Last Christmas I bought my son a Vortex razor and that thing ranges near 100% of the time.It was $500 but Vortex has another one for around $350.The glass wasn't quite as good but it ranged everything I pointed it at.

Unless your long range hunting out west with big differences in elevation,I don't see angle compensation as important.There's very little actual difference when your 20 feet up a tree and the deer is 30 yards away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The Muddy 650W might meet your standards and won't break the bank at $125ish on Amazon....only thing I am not sure of is the red display.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Vortex, it’s waterproof and warrantied for life.


----------



## Aspade17

I figured it was going to be between the vortex, sig, and leupold. Other than TAC, obviously will be used for hunting, and I do run the local sportsmen’s club 3D so I want to make sure I’m setting the course as good as possible. 

I’m not trying to try to get the cheapest thing possible, as I don’t mind spending the money when it’s justified. I just can’t see any reason to get a rangefinder that ranges out to 2000 yards, and pairs up with my rifle scopes. 

I currently run an older halo. Black display, no angle compensation, terrible in the fog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I own a leupold now and likely one of the few items that I overspent for...I don't rifle hunt often, if at all, and after all of the years I am usually pretty close (within a couple of yards) when field judging out to 60 yards. Most of the time the range finder never leaves my bag, except on those all-day sits in November, when I invent games to keep me occupied and I range every object in sight and compare to my guess (lol).

The reason I mentioned the Muddy is because my buddy has one and I was really impressed when he took it out at the 3d shoot. Small, clear view, lightweight, accurate, waterproof....he said he's had it for 2 years and has beaten it to death...pretty hard to beat for less than $130...


----------



## 138104

Not to change the subject, but has anyone used this flea product?


----------



## Aspade17

12-Ringer said:


> I own a leupold now and likely one of the few items that I overspent for...I don't rifle hunt often, if at all, and after all of the years I am usually pretty close (within a couple of yards) when field judging out to 60 yards. Most of the time the range finder never leaves my bag, except on those all-day sits in November, when I invent games to keep me occupied and I range every object in sight and compare to my guess (lol).
> 
> The reason I mentioned the Muddy is because my buddy has one and I was really impressed when he took it out at the 3d shoot. Small, clear view, lightweight, accurate, waterproof....he said he's had it for 2 years and has beaten it to death...pretty hard to beat for less than $130...


I’ll check into that one! I really have no bias towards a brand. I’ll use whatever works best, or fits my needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Don’t think I’ve ever heard of Capstar.


----------



## nicko

I’m still rolling with the old Nikon 440 rangefinder. I’ve had it over 10 years easily. Images are very dim when looking through it so it’s almost useless in low light but it is accurate and consistent.


----------



## Mathias

Same one here, still works so I haven’t replaced it.


----------



## PAbigbear

I used a Bushnell scout that I bought in 2002 until I shot over a buck a couple years ago. I was about 24' high, he was down over a steep side from the bench I was hunting so he was probably 40' below me. I'm certain the old Scout would work perfectly with a new battery. Now I have Bushnell with Arc and have no complaints. My brother said he likes it better than his Leupold.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got a sig 1250 and my father got a vortex he had a ton of issues with it and returned for a sig 2200 for less money. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I love my Leupold 1600I. On my 2nd one in 18 years as Leupold gave me 60% off when my first one finally died (lower model too). Love the red display, much easier to see over black...especially in fog, dawn and dusk. I think if they came out with one with a multiple color display, it would really be a hit (I think green would be a good one too).


----------



## davydtune

I have sig kilo and I cant complain about it at all. Grabs all that I point it at even a first and last light and in the rain. It is fast as well. I found it on sale for $150.


----------



## Mr. October

Regarding rangefinders, I used a Leupold for years. It was rock solid and was one of the first to do angle compensation. But it was a bit bulky compared to the new ones and I also didn't like the black LCD display. The light was too hard to use and didn't show the numbers very well so this year at Cabela's trade-in days I traded it on a Vortex Venom. It had red LEDs, It is much smaller and much easier to read. So far I like it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have heard good reports on the Venom as well...


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Regarding rangefinders, I used a Leupold for years. It was rock solid and was one of the first to do angle compensation. But it was a bit bulky compared to the new ones and I also didn't like the black LCD display. The light was too hard to use and didn't show the numbers very well so this year at Cabela's trade-in days I traded it on a Vortex Venom. It had red LEDs, It is much smaller and much easier to read. So far I like it.


I can't find that model. When I search, it shows a red dot scope.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever heard of Capstar.


Same here. Doesn't mention ticks so it's not something I would use.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Same here. Doesn't mention ticks so it's not something I would use.


The guy who suggested it breeds high-end german shepherds. He gives his dogs garlic to repel ticks and the capstar for flees. I never heard of it either. I have a vet appt tomorrow, so will inquire about alternatives to the Seresto.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> The guy who suggested it breeds high-end german shepherds. He gives his dogs garlic to repel ticks and the capstar for flees. I never heard of it either. I have a vet appt tomorrow, so will inquire about alternatives to the Seresto.


If you don't mind, could you share your vet's advice?


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> If you don't mind, could you share your vet's advice?


I definitely will.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> The guy who suggested it breeds high-end german shepherds. He gives his dogs garlic to repel ticks and the capstar for flees. I never heard of it either. I have a vet appt tomorrow, so will inquire about alternatives to the Seresto.


My dogs can have bad enough breath without adding garlic  Interested to see what your vet says as well.


----------



## dougell

It's tough to tell the truth whether it's with people or animals.It seems every DR and Vet has a different opinion,and much of that is based on what they've been told.We raise horses and it's amazing how much conflicting info you can get from vet to vet.Horses get worms and you have to worm them regularly.One vet will say,only worm them after a fecal sample and the next one will tell you to put them on a rotation schedule with different wormers at different times of the year.Some say twice a year and some experts say every other month.Who the heck are you supposed to believe?I just do what I've been doing for 20+ years with good results.It doesn't mean I'm right but since it works,I don't know who to believe.It's the same with tick meds.I'm sure every vet will have their own opinion but the truth is,some dogs will probably just react differently just like some people react differently to medications.Just look at the potential side effects on every medication that they push on TV.It's downright scary.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree, our vet (who we trust) stand behind his recommendation for Nextguard, but after hearing Billy's accounting of his son's lab, I did some looking and found several other instances. Now Fawn and Storm have been on the Nextgaurd regiment since they were old enough to start and we haven't seen any ill effects and we will likely continue in that same regard, but I'm always interested in hearing other's opinions


----------



## dougell

The vet we use for our dogs has both nextguard and also Serento collars.We just went with the Serento and it works like a charm with no obvious side effects.Our dog is on top of someone pretty much all the time and sleeps in bed with my son.Other than none of us having parasites,I haven't seen any side effects.Does that mean every other dog won't have any issues or we won't have issues pop up 20 years from now?It's simply impossible to say.We live in a tick infested hell hole,my dog runs daily and I've never picked a tick off her.

More opinions would just confuse me even more lol.


----------



## nicko

The only ticks I have pulled off our dog are live ones right after a run. Her coat is so light that even the smallest ticks really stand out. She is on Nexguard and rather than ticks going down through her hair to get to skin, they seem to want to get away from her skin and climb out.


----------



## dougell

About 15 years ago my buddy made a marginal hit on a doe one night.The next morning he brings his golden retriever out to help and when we got back to the truck,the dog had a couple dozen ticks all over her.I said you're not letting that dog in your house are you?He replied that the front line would kill then as soon as they bit her.That may be so but what it they decide to jump off and latch on to you?I would have made the dog ride back in the bed of the truck.Gross.


----------



## vonfoust

Had an imbedded tick this week. I hate those things.


----------



## rogersb

We use the serestro collars. I've found maybe a handful of ticks crawling on my poodle in 14 years but my schnauzer is a magnet. For the most part they won't attach and prefer to crawl off her. I think she is having a slight reaction to it this year though and is very itchy. I had it off for a month and she was fine. Back on and she's itching everywhere. We are looking into getting a chewable tablet for her.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> About 15 years ago my buddy made a marginal hit on a doe one night.The next morning he brings his golden retriever out to help and when we got back to the truck,the dog had a couple dozen ticks all over her.I said you're not letting that dog in your house are you?He replied that the front line would kill then as soon as they bit her.That may be so but what it they decide to jump off and latch on to you?I would have made the dog ride back in the bed of the truck.Gross.


With our first golden, we had her on front line. What I noticed with that application is ticks would latch on but then they would fall off dead and I never found ones turning into an olive. One time I brought her back after hunting woodcock and she was a mess in multiple regards… Bunch of burrs in her hair… She laid on the railroad tracks on the way back and got a big grease streak on her side… And I must’ve pulled about 50 to 70 ticks off. With front line, I noticed the tix would still go down to the skin unlike the way it seems to work with the next guard where it repels them away to the surface. I think I spent 2 to 3 hours cleaning her up after that hunt and having to cut out clumps of hair because some of the burrs were so embedded and matted. 

Even though our current golden is not a hunter, there is something about her coat that cleans up a heck of a lot easier when she does pick up junk. Her coat is a lot more fine and not as coarse.


----------



## LetThemGrow

This thread is going to the dogs


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

Another cool pic Matt. What camera are you using?


----------



## Mathias

Sony a7Riii


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Sony a7Riii


Awesome pics you are putting up!

Taking it to the stand this fall?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> This thread is going to the dogs


Yes.....getting very ruff.


----------



## 138104

Vet said Seresto collar issues were primarily due to knock-offs. He said he 's never had an issue with them. However, he recommended switching to a chewable since the collars aren't effective if they get wet. He sells Bravecto and Simparica. 

He said Capstar is used when there is already a flea infestation and not for regular use. I didn't bother asking about garlic as that wouldn't be an option. Can't imagine dog garlic breath...lol!


----------



## Mathias

On the recommendation of Sage’s vet, I switched to this for ticks/fleas.


----------



## nicko

Watching the Phillies with at least some fans in the stands. Good to see.


----------



## PAbigbear

Scored another $99 Tactacam Reveal last night at walmart of all places. They had two, but one was a display they wouldn't sell me. For anyone who is interested don't give up looking.


----------



## Mathias

I’ve never seen one for sale and man did I search....Good find!
I have a new model on pre-order.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7387645


Awesome picture! Do they wake when you lift the lid?


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I can't find that model. When I search, it shows a red dot scope.


I mis-spoke. It was the Ranger.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Awesome picture! Do they wake when you lift the lid?


In our wood duck boxes, I've taken them out, set them in the canoe, cleaned the box, put fresh chips in and put them back in and they don't wake up.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I mis-spoke. It was the Ranger.


Thanks. I have a Sig, but hard for me to see the black reticle. I'll have to look into that model.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Awesome picture! Do they wake when you lift the lid?


No, I picked it up and put pine chips in. Initially thought it was dead in the corner but it was warm and started to stir.
Has lunch waiting too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

That is awesome that they don’t wake. Kinda a flaw in defense, but cool to be able to handle one. Now we have to check our wood duck box up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov





_"Pennsylvania hunters followed up 2019-20 hunting seasons’ highest overall deer harvest in 15 years by topping it when they took an estimated 435,180 deer in the 2020-21 hunting seasons, which closed in January, the Pennsylvania Game Commission reported today. "_


----------



## Schleprock1

Just helped out local Red Tailed Hawk with an easy meal. 
As most know European Starlings are an invasive species. No closed season, no limit kind of thing. I do my best to keep them off of my bird feeders so the natives can eat. Saw one out there a few minutes ago. Grabbed the .22 air rifle and dropped him. About 3 seconds later a red tail swooped in and carried him off. Wish I knew that was coming so I could have had the camera ready.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> Scored another $99 Tactacam Reveal last night at walmart of all places. They had two, but one was a display they wouldn't sell me. For anyone who is interested don't give up looking.


With new models around the corner the Gen1’s have to be dropping in value...


----------



## Mathias

j.d.m. said:


> Now we have to check our wood duck box up north.


My wood duck box up north had winter squatters, they were gone last weekend.
I tend to dislike the starlings too.


----------



## dougell

Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> With new models around the corner the Gen1’s have to be dropping in value...


I'll take my chances. The 3 I have all worked flawlessly. Are the new models $99 also?


----------



## nicko

Finally upgraded from the Bowmaster press to a bench press. Took a little over a month to ship but got the LCA ez-green. The BM has been functional but tedious to use. This ez-green will make bench time a lot more efficient.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Brought most of our taticams in for the winter but left 2 as driveway cams























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> I'll take my chances. The 3 I have all worked flawlessly. Are the new models $99 also?


Oh I’ll think you will be fine. I’m just saying from the $150 scalping prices at least we are back down to retail prices. I think new ones are $119, with their popularity last year I would be shocked to see them for $99 but if I do....


----------



## nicko

Good night to refletch some sticks.


----------



## nicko

Drying rack


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. I have a Sig, but hard for me to see the black reticle. I'll have to look into that model.


That was the only thing I didn't like on my old Leupold. Well that and it was enormous by today's standards.


----------



## superslamsam

Pretty cool PA big buck story!









A new No. 1 buck for the PA record book - Venesky Outdoors


A set of enormous antlers recently discovered in a southeastern Pennsylvania antique shop has a new home, and a new spot in the record book.



veneskyoutdoors.com


----------



## Mr. October

superslamsam said:


> Pretty cool PA big buck story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new No. 1 buck for the PA record book - Venesky Outdoors
> 
> 
> A set of enormous antlers recently discovered in a southeastern Pennsylvania antique shop has a new home, and a new spot in the record book.
> 
> 
> 
> veneskyoutdoors.com


That is a cool story but this and similar ones always make me wonder about the laws in PA about selling animal parts. It is a somewhat confusing law but other than a few permitted auction houses I always thought the sale of antler was illegal. Yet stories like this pop up all the time. Just not enforced?


----------



## Billy H

Boyertown, montgomery county. Hitting close to home. Have to wonder what antique shop? Not many around there.


----------



## superslamsam

Billy H said:


> Boyertown, montgomery county. Hitting close to home. Have to wonder what antique shop? Not many around there.


I just wish that I would have been the one to buy it for $40! Lol


----------



## LetThemGrow

superslamsam said:


> I just wish that I would have been the one to buy it for $40! Lol


Well you would have to frequent antique shops which I’m thinking many of us don’t...

I imagine the profit on the rack is part of what made selling it to BP a no-brainer.


----------



## superslamsam

LetThemGrow said:


> Well you would have to frequent antique shops which I’m thinking many of us don’t...
> 
> I imagine the profit on the rack is part of what made selling it to BP a no-brainer.


I may start! Lol. I'm sure you're correct about the profit margin as well!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> That is a cool story but this and similar ones always make me wonder about the laws in PA about selling animal parts. It is a somewhat confusing law but other than a few permitted auction houses I always thought the sale of antler was illegal. Yet stories like this pop up all the time. Just not enforced?


When it is enforced you can be in a world of trouble....guy from Boyertown was busted for selling sheds in 2018...can’t remember the details but I know the fine was insane


----------



## nicko

As amazing as that rack must be to see in person, I really don't think I would have any interest in owning the rack of a deer I did not shoot.


----------



## 138104

The story behind the rack seems incomplete, so it shouldn't be scored as a PA record. Also, the guy who bought it and then resold it to Bass Pro should be fined like anyone else would be.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> As amazing as that rack must be to see in person, I really don't think I would have any interest in owning the rack of a deer I did not shoot.


Me too. Probably why I stink at shed hunting LOL


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Me too. Probably why I stink at shed hunting LOL


That and I have a big pile of antlers from deer I did kill in the corner of the garage. My wife keeps bugging me about it. I haven't found a good recipe yet . . .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Local hen


----------



## TauntoHawk

Turned on 2 taticams this week and they are already putting in work. 

I patterned both my turkey guns last night. 20ga semi was a dream to shoot and the pump 12 will rattle the lose change out of your pockets. 

I added some boots over the winter although the pacs won't get any use for at least another 8 months. Also got a new set of kuiu camo to field test this spring 

Have a week of vacation with my wife starting tomorrow and then my turkey hunting starts april 23rd in Maryland.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck Taunto. I will live vicariously through your turkey season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Good luck Taunto. I will live vicariously through your turkey season.


Ha ha me too. Birds are gone here.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Good luck Taunto. I will live vicariously through your turkey season.


Stay tuned I have 4 states in 5 weeks lined up. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My turkey hunting skills are right down there with my shed hunting skills but I know enough that turkey numbers are down where we hunt in Potter.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Stay tuned I have 4 states in 5 weeks lined up.


Nice pics, where all are you hunting this year? The 3C population is strong this year.
Heading to Tennessee soon, they are loaded with birds. In my fall deer hunts I see multiple flocks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Nice pics, where all are you hunting this year? The 3C population is strong this year.
> Heading to Tennessee soon, they are loaded with birds. In my fall deer hunts I see multiple flocks.
> View attachment 7391232


I want to hunt just about anywhere with birds but tennessee is towards the top of the list for turkeys. 

I will be in MD, Pa, NY and NH

Had some young guns practicing this morning









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

The turkeys around me have been very quiet. I hear some talking just at sunrise, but then goes silent. I thought about going out this year since I work from home, but we'll see.

Completely off topic, but does anyone have a Sleep Number bed? If so, is it worth it? I'm looking for an adjustable bed frame and mattress.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> My turkey hunting skills are right down there with my shed hunting skills but I know enough that turkey numbers are down where we hunt in Potter.


Northern Pa is nothing like it was 15yrs ago, last year we didn't have a longbeard sighting in person or on cam until May 26th which Is why I'm so happy to be getting pics immediately in april on the cams. Fortunately I was able to tag out else where but I put a lot of time in on public finding what few birds I could. The good thing is turkeys can bounce back very quickly, and this year is supposed to have a giant cicada hatch. Usually turkey poult survival goes up on years of high insect hatch. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Around my house here in 3D we are starting to see turkey regularly. Up until about 3 years ago I never heard a gobble and seeing a bird was rare. Last week I saw a flock of 30 and this morning walking the dog I saw 6, one was gobbling his head off.

We are considering getting a purple mattress.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> The turkeys around me have been very quiet. I hear some talking just at sunrise, but then goes silent. I thought about going out this year since I work from home, but we'll see.
> 
> Completely off topic, but does anyone have a Sleep Number bed? If so, is it worth it? I'm looking for an adjustable bed frame and mattress.


don’t have one but I have slept in them multiple times. They’re nice but I don’t know they are worth that much money.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> don’t have one but I have slept in them multiple times. They’re nice but I don’t know they are worth that much money.


Yeah, mattresses seem to be pricey no matter what. I can't get a good night sleep in my current bed, so I need to do something. I think the main thing is to have an adjustable base so I can elevate my head when I sleep. I sleep better on my recliner and think that might be why.


----------



## Aspade17

On our property here in 4A we’ve been fortunate to always have a good Turkey population. 
My dad is a Turkey killing machine, so I cut my teeth at a young age on turkeys. Now at 29 I’d almost be willing to say I enjoy it as much or more than any other hunting.
Me when I was just a young buck with dad and then a picture I snapped of him a few years back on a hunt that I thought just looked really cool.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, mattresses seem to be pricey no matter what. I can't get a good night sleep in my current bed, so I need to do something. I think the main thing is to have an adjustable base so I can elevate my head when I sleep. I sleep better on my recliner and think that might be why.


You can always try just putting some blocks underneath the feet of the bed at the headboard and to elevate a little bit and see if that might help.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> You can always try just putting some blocks underneath the feet of the bed at the headboard and to elevate a little bit and see if that might help.


Good idea, but that wouldn't work with our current mattress. Also, I have to go split king because the wife doesn't want to be elevated like that. I actually thought about getting a double bed and setting it up in my office...lol!


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of mattresses, anyone use any of the expandable foam ones that come in a box. Thinking about buying one for upstate.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Best of luck in TN Matt!


----------



## nicko

We cover all topics in this thread. Dave and Matt are hunting mattresses. 

If you come across any, some schools sell mattresses as fundraisers. The band program at our sons high school has a mattress sale fund raiser every year and you can get them at decent prices. We got two there and they deliver to your house.


----------



## Aspade17

Not to change the subject again, but I know we had talked about it before. 
If anyone hasn’t signed up for TAC and wants to shoot with me and a few guys I met at our 3D shoot last month there are still a few openings on Thursday for my time slot on the Sitka course. 
It is Thursday at 9:00 a.m. 
If anyone has signed up what times/day(s)/course are you shooting? I’m Sitka/9/Thursday and Nock on/730/Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> We cover all topics in this thread. Dave and Matt are hunting mattresses.
> 
> If you come across any, some schools sell mattresses as fundraisers. The band program at our sons high school has a mattress sale fund raiser every year and you can get them at decent prices. We got two there and they deliver to your house.


I think mattress hunting is tougher than whitetails...lol!

I'm in SEPA at Dock Mennonite Academy for soccer. What a beautiful facility they have here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Anybody else mow yet...first time here yesterday. Can't say I was ready to be doing that already.

Turkey season is coming up pretty fast. I'll be hunting here and NY like I usually do. Atleast 2 things are going to be slightly different this season for me. I'll be calling in birds with calls I made myself and will have a cam mounted to my gun to record what happens. Might have it on the bow come October & November as well...only wish I'd done it sooner with many of the things I've witnessed over the years.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I think mattress hunting is tougher than whitetails...lol!
> 
> I'm in SEPA at Dock Mennonite Academy for soccer. What a beautiful facility they have here.


 That’s the old Christopher Dock High School. I work down that way. I remember when that area around there was cornfields many moons ago. Now it’s a congested cluster. The Dock Mennonite community has grown tremendously over the years.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Anybody else mow yet...first time here yesterday. Can't say I was ready to be doing that already.
> 
> Turkey season is coming up pretty fast. I'll be hunting here and NY like I usually do. Atleast 2 things are going to be slightly different this season for me. I'll be calling in birds with calls I made myself and will have a cam mounted to my gun to record what happens. Might have it on the bow come October & November as well...only wish I'd done it sooner with many of the things I've witnessed over the years.


haven’t mowed yet but it’s coming soon for sure… Have done a little bit of weed whacking and weed cleanup however.

Any pics of your homemade calls that you can post up?


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> I think mattress hunting is tougher than whitetails...lol!
> 
> I'm in SEPA at Dock Mennonite Academy for soccer. What a beautiful facility they have here. If I would have known, you could have come over.


My 2 grandsons go there, it’s nice.
yay or nay on this truck selection fellas....


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> My 2 grandsons go there, it’s nice.
> yay or nay on this truck selection fellas....
> View attachment 7391536


Very nice truck! I say "yay", but are you using it for towing? If so, what is the trailer weight?


----------



## Mathias

No heavy towing, my tractor is 3500-4000# max


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mowed first time Friday


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> My 2 grandsons go there, it’s nice.
> yay or nay on this truck selection
> View attachment 7391536



Couple thoughts Very nice trucks, 6.2 in those Z71. Plenty of power, some off road features your paying for that if you don't go off the beaten path is kind of a waste. I believe those are Duratrek tires, worst tires I ever put on a truck. Lousy ride, noise and wear out fast


----------



## Mathias

I love cutting grass 🤗 I find it to be a nice mind numbing activity. A couple of my maples pushed out the makings of leaves yesterday. As beautiful as fall colors are, there’s something special about Spring when all of the trees just start to leaf out.
Perry24 you were probably at the main campus, my little guys are at the Godshall Road location.
‘Guess you’re not here again today?


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Couple thoughts Very nice trucks, 6.2 in those Z71. Plenty of power, some off road features your paying for that if you don't go off the beaten path is kind of a waste. I believe those are Duratrek tires, worst tires I ever put on a truck. Lousy ride, noise and wear out fast


I’m opting for the 5.3l, while it’s no power house engine, its durability is stellar, and it doesn’t require premium fuel like the 6.2, which is a great engine. I have a long history with the 5.3 in Tahoe’s, we never had a single issue with them.
I like the look of the Trail Boss, sets it apart from run of the mill, nose low 4x4’s.
The duratracs seem to garner mixed reviews, bit too aggressive for my daily needs, I was thinking about discussing options with the dealer.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I love cutting grass  I find it to be a nice mind numbing activity. A couple of my maples pushed out the makings of leaves yesterday. As beautiful as fall colors are, there’s something special about Spring when all of the trees just start to leaf out.
> Perry24 you were probably at the main campus, my little guys are at the Godshall Road location.
> ‘Guess you’re not here again today?


Yes, he played on the stadium field off of Detweiler Rd. We are not back there today, but possibly will be in May as we play the same team again. It will either be at Dock or Alderfer Park.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I’m opting for the 5.3l, while it’s no power house engine, its durability is stellar, and it doesn’t require premium fuel like the 6.2, which is a great engine. I have a long history with the 5.3 in Tahoe’s, we never had a single issue with them.
> I like the look of the Trail Boss, sets it apart from run of the mill, nose low 4x4’s.
> The duratracs seem to garner mixed reviews, bit too aggressive for my daily needs, I was thinking about discussing options with the dealer.


Have your 5.3’s used oil? If so what did you do? Both my Suburbans have been oil burners, otherwise can’t complain.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Have your 5.3’s used oil? If so what did you do? Both my Suburbans have been oil burners, otherwise can’t complain.


My experience was work related but I can say I never recall one instance of oil consumption issues. I have a few friends that are diehard Silverado fans and never heard of oil consumption issues from them either. I had a 5.0l in a F150 and it used a quart every 3k miles. I’m done with Ford.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Have your 5.3’s used oil? If so what did you do? Both my Suburbans have been oil burners, otherwise can’t complain.


My 04 Silverado didn't burn oil, but I traded it at 90,000 miles. My 03 Suburban started burning a quart between oil changes (6,500 miles) after 100,000 miles. We put 273,000 miles on the 03 before it needed too much work and we traded it on a 13 Suburban. The 13 has 175,000 miles on it and also burns about a quart between oil changes like our 03.

I really want a 21 Suburban with the 3.0 diesel, but it will be 5 years until I can find one used under $40,000 lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> My experience was work related but I can say I never recall one instance of oil consumption issues. I have a few friends that are diehard Silverado fans and never heard of oil consumption issues from them either. I had a 5.0l in a F150 and it used a quart every 3k miles. I’m done with Ford.


Interesting. Was hoping you might know a cure. Lots of discussions online about additives to help seals, etc. 

Hoping the new diesel Suburbans prove to be winners, seems like a great combo to me. 

I had 3 of the 5.4 F150 work trucks and 2 needed transmissions by 200K.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> My 04 Silverado didn't burn oil, but I traded it at 90,000 miles. My 03 Suburban started burning a quart between oil changes (6,500 miles) after 100,000 miles. We put 273,000 miles on the 03 before it needed too much work and we traded it on a 13 Suburban. The 13 has 175,000 miles on it and also burns about a quart between oil changes like our 03.
> 
> I really want a 21 Suburban with the 3.0 diesel, but it will be 5 years until I can find one used under $40,000 lol.


Ha ha we posted at same time but I’m totally agreeing. I traded an 04 on a 13 and at 80K we started using oil again. I told my wife next year they will make our next Suburban, we just can’t afford to buy it until 2026.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I’m opting for the 5.3l, while it’s no power house engine, its durability is stellar, and it doesn’t require premium fuel like the 6.2, which is a great engine. I have a long history with the 5.3 in Tahoe’s, we never had a single issue with them.
> I like the look of the Trail Boss, sets it apart from run of the mill, nose low 4x4’s.
> The duratracs seem to garner mixed reviews, bit too aggressive for my daily needs, I was thinking about discussing options with the dealer.


 Can't go wrong with the 5.3. Trust me on the tires I couldn't wait to get those off my truck. Chevy also has been known to offer Firestone Transforce tires, stay away from those. Have had good performance and wear with Cooper discoverer AT3. Worth a look if they are an option.


----------



## perryhunter4

I mowed this week unfortunately. It was a little wet Friday night but between work and coaching softball don’t have many eves. I hate wet grass mowed. Yesterday replanted trees the deer destroyed over winter and replanted one of the pines the deer snipped at good back in the woods. On way back to house I saw a big branch caught up on a big limb but was hanging into field path. I grabbed the long branches of the one hung up to pull it down and BOOM.... the big limb it was hung up on snapped at tree too and came down a hellun....all I had time to do was turn my head. I took it off the side of the head and got gashed pretty good. I have a nice shiner and big lump today with two gashes I am trying to hold together. Bobbed when I should weaved lol!!!! Could have been worst if I didn’t get my head turned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Holy crap Perry...glad you’re ok...


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> Not to change the subject again, but I know we had talked about it before.
> If anyone hasn’t signed up for TAC and wants to shoot with me and a few guys I met at our 3D shoot last month there are still a few openings on Thursday for my time slot on the Sitka course.
> It is Thursday at 9:00 a.m.
> If anyone has signed up what times/day(s)/course are you shooting? I’m Sitka/9/Thursday and Nock on/730/Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was considering signing up but it seems every year I ding up something in my bow shoulder and spend a month or more easing it back into shooting shape. Got a NIB leftover R35 this year and it has not been kind to my shoulder thus far, even with poundage set at 56-57 lbs. 

Unfortunately, I'm passing on the TAC this year.


----------



## 138104

perryhunter4 said:


> I mowed this week unfortunately. It was a little wet Friday night but between work and coaching softball don’t have many eves. I hate wet grass mowed. Yesterday replanted trees the deer destroyed over winter and replanted one of the pines the deer snipped at good back in the woods. On way back to house I saw a big branch caught up on a big limb but was hanging into field path. I grabbed the long branches of the one hung up to pull it down and BOOM.... the big limb it was hung up on snapped at tree too and came down a hellun....all I had time to do was turn my head. I took it off the side of the head and got gashed pretty good. I have a nice shiner and big lump today with two gashes I am trying to hold together. Bobbed when I should weaved lol!!!! Could have been worst if I didn’t get my head turned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad your ok. Could have been much worse!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Interesting. Was hoping you might know a cure. Lots of discussions online about additives to help seals, etc.
> 
> Hoping the new diesel Suburbans prove to be winners, seems like a great combo to me.
> 
> I had 3 of the 5.4 F150 work trucks and 2 needed transmissions by 200K.


I had decent results using Restore oil additive when I was seeing compression loss with a 2006 Explorer. Not a magic bullet but it did help.


----------



## nicko

OUCH!!! Never knew yard work to be high risk. Glad you're ok.


----------



## 138104

While we are talking vehicles, I am beyond disgusted with the new car we bought for my daughter. We picked it up 12/26 and on 4/1 it went to the dealer for a new transmission. It has under 4,000 miles on it. This car replaced another car that the transmission went out on. My daughter reminded me that the salesperson told her the transmission wouldn't go out on the new car. I told her to email him...lol!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> My experience was work related but I can say I never recall one instance of oil consumption issues. I have a few friends that are diehard Silverado fans and never heard of oil consumption issues from them either. I had a 5.0l in a F150 and it used a quart every 3k miles. *I’m done with Ford*.


We've owned six Fords since 1996 and ended up with a seized engine on an Escape due to oil loss. I have had varying issues with my Explorers depending on the model. 1996 Explorer seemed to go through tires way too fast. The transmission went on that while I was driving on 76 in Philadelphia on a Friday afternoon. That sucked. 2006 Explorer radiator (plastic) had to be replaced three times. My current 2013 has now had all four wheel bearings replaced in a little over 100,000 miles of use. Despite the wheel bearing issue, this current Explorer is otherwise the best in terms of reliability but the wheel bearing issue is poor.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> While we are talking vehicles, I am beyond disgusted with the new car we bought for my daughter. We picked it up 12/26 and on 4/1 it went to the dealer for a new transmission. It has under 4,000 miles on it. This car replaced another car that the transmission went out on. My daughter reminded me that the salesperson told her the transmission wouldn't go out on the new car. I told her to email him...lol!


Ugh.....which model?


----------



## 138104

A 2020 Hyundai Elantra. The warranty is great, but at the end of the day the goal is to not use it. This replaced a 2012 Ford Focus that had 173,000 miles on it when the transmission went out.

I've replaced front wheel bearings on my 03 Suburban. So far, the 13 is fine. I do have one on hand just in case. What I thought was a wheel bearing going bad turned out to be a caliper hanging up, but since I order the wheel hub online, it was too expensive to pay return shipping on.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> I was considering signing up but it seems every year I ding up something in my bow shoulder and spend a month or more easing it back into shooting shape. Got a NIB leftover R35 this year and it has not been kind to my shoulder thus far, even with poundage set at 56-57 lbs.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm passing on the TAC this year.


That’s unfortunate, but bummed shoulders are definitely the worst all around injuries in my book. Better to let them recover. How do you like shooting in the 50lb range? 
The reason I ask is I shoot a 70lb reckoning that I love but have been eyeing a 50lb revoltX in the classifieds, just don’t know if I can justify going that low. Would prefer a 50-60lb or 60-70lb but the lefty used market is few and far between


----------



## nicko

Shooting in the 50 lb range has been very comfortable for me. I could easily handle poundage in the low 60s with the limbs maxed but my bow shoulder won't tolerate it very long. I have my bows set at 55, 56, and 57 pounds.


----------



## Aspade17

As far as vehicles go, I may just have a one sided opinion but I’ll praise Toyota until I’m blue in the face. My dad had a 2002 Tacoma followed by 05 and 2008 tundras. 
The Tacoma got sold but was at about 275,000. 
The 05 is at about 330,000 but won’t pass inspection anymore due to a split frame, so it’s just a wood hauling truck around the house. 
The 08 is his current truck and is nearing the 285,000 mile mark if I remember correctly and he’s currently in the market for a new one. He’s terrible on maintenance and by that I mean he changes the oil maybe every like 30,000 miles of it’s lucky. 
My step mom has a rav4 with 300,000 on it as well that she drives to work. 
None of the 4 of those ever had any issues other than the normal ball joints and breaks and such. 

I currently have an 03 Tacoma with only 150,000 miles, and my fiancé has a 2020 Toyota Corolla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lauries 2012 Expedition has been an awesome vehicle, with the exception of a paint issue on the tailgate the only issues we’ve had have been operator issue 110k miles and still going strong, more importantly she lives it so much has turned down the opp to get something new last two years ... next will likely be suburban or something of similar I’ll, been making car payments to our savings account since 2017 to take some of the edge off a new one, whenever she decides she’s ready.

As for me, I’m in a 2016 Nissan Rogue...seemed to be best available option for a guy who puts around 60-miles a day in the car. Holding at 105k miles with no issues yet....hope I didn’t jinx us (haha)


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> OUCH!!! Never knew yard work to be high risk. Glad you're ok.


Lol...yes, yard work is usually relaxing not high risk. All these years of hanging stds alone, cutting branches, cutting trees/wood and always careful.... I guess I just slipped up yesterday. Shat happens. Never even realized the bigger limb was weak or going to snap like that. 
Turned out to be a nice day. Finished stoning a drainage ditch on side of driveway this morning in rain, then just finished trim mowing from Friday and got more grass seed out where my dog ruined some spots. I was a little disappointed to still see a few dandelions after spreading Scott’s a lot through past year. Not many but still a few. Had a little left to spread again in those spots. 

On the vehicle front. My play and hunting truck is a 2009 Tundra and that thing is an absolute beast. Never had a major issue with it yet and it has been used heavily in mountain terrain, cross country hunting trips, etc.... sits outside year round. Love that truck!!


----------



## Mathias

I wish the next iteration of the Tundra was on the ground. The current, and long in the tooth, version is woefully outdated. Nice, dependable trucks but waaaaay behind in updating, mechanically, electronically and visually.


----------



## Johnboy60

Hello from WMU 2F. Rumor has it that they’re going to start doe season on opening day of rifle season this year. Last time they did this quite a few years ago the deer got pounded and it took a few years of buck only for the first week to get the herd built back up.


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> Hello from WMU 2F. Rumor has it that they’re going to start doe season on opening day of rifle season this year. Last time they did this quite a few years ago the deer got pounded and it took a few years of buck only for the first week to get the herd built back up.


It is official. Guess we’ll have to wait and see how the upcoming season shakes out with kill totals.









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> It is official. Guess we’ll have to wait and see how the upcoming season shakes out with kill totals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


My boys were still at home at that time so I was in the woods most days of gun season with them. I remember that first year they did the doe season on the first day it sounded like a war zone. The deer processers were over run with deer. The next year was almost as bad. I forget how many years in a row that they did that but I do know they thinned them way to far and everyone was complaining. Just hoping it doesn’t happen again.


----------



## Mathias

Uggghhh.
worst 2 weeks of the year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Would NOT be all that bad if some would just exercise some self-control...it’s not really that hard.

What’s worse is listening to folks complaining about a year or two after they bragged on the way to and from the processors with a few slick heads in the bed of their truck.

Just because the Commission approves it, doesn’t mean folks have to go on a shooting spree.


----------



## dougell

More deer desperately need to be shot in every area of the northern tier where I hunted the last few years.The southern part of 3C where I hunt one day a year is completely overrun with deer.Exercising self-control is the last thing people need to do.The PGC biologists know exactly what needs to be done and hunters should absolutely listen to them.


----------



## Mathias

I heard 113 shots the first day of buck/doe last year.
I was not out all day, just morning and afternoon sits with my bow. 3C.
I can’t wait to see what’s in store without restraint! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's what makes me wish they would simply focus their efforts in the impacted areas and not release the hounds across the entire Commonwealth....Doug, your accounting is NOT the same "across the entire northern tier"....they already developed their nonsensical WMU boundary maps, why not simply have specialized seasons in the impacted WMUs, not like they don't have TONS of practice making different rules for different WMUs. I can promise you, what is right for southern 3c is NOT what's right for central 3A or NE 2H...and they simply can't regulate it with tag allocations either.

I can't argue that portions of the State are not over-run...do something in the specific spots other than flood them with available tags...like have a concurrent season in those units. Might even shift some commerce as folks may choose to travel elsewhere.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> More deer desperately need to be shot in every area of the northern tier where I hunted the last few years.The southern part of 3C where I hunt one day a year is completely overrun with deer.Exercising self-control is the last thing people need to do.The PGC biologists know exactly what needs to be done and hunters should absolutely listen to them.


Northern 3c with little to no ag where matt and I are is not over run. So there's a perfect example of a single unit not being uniform let alone the entire stste. I saw 1 mature doe the first 5 sits in archery. Some of that is I think we had too many young bucks on our food and they were keeping the doe groups out but still we do not have "extra" deer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Clover is greening up fast, it was not this green mid May last spring. 

Kinda nice being on a beach in mexico and have trail cams send you updates. Good or bad technology has changed hunting









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Forget the pictures....focus on the beach!!!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That's what makes me wish they would simply focus their efforts in the impacted areas and not release the hounds across the entire Commonwealth....Doug, your accounting is NOT the same "across the entire northern tier"....they already developed their nonsensical WMU boundary maps, why not simply have specialized seasons in the impacted WMUs, not like they don't have TONS of practice making different rules for different WMUs. I can promise you, what is right for southern 3c is NOT what's right for central 3A or NE 2H...and they simply can't regulate it with tag allocations either.
> 
> I can't argue that portions of the State are not over-run...do something in the specific spots other than flood them with available tags...like have a concurrent season in those units. Might even shift some commerce as folks may choose to travel elsewhere.


We killed deer in 4 different twps in 2H and 2G from I80 all the way into Sinnemahoning as well as in Wyoming county,which is on the bottom side of 3C.With the exception of 3C,every place we hunted was DMAP'd and open to the public.On the first day,we hunted a dmap'd property and my son lost track of how many deer he saw after 45.We heard little to no shooting and saw two guys the first two days.These are in areas where the they're begging people to kill deer.3C is a different story.The part where we hunt is all private property with quite a bit of agriculture.We did hear some shooting off in the distance for once but we didn't see a soul.The number of deer there is hard to even explain.It's not even fun shooting them and the only reason we even go there is to spend the day with my brother and do what little we can to shoot some doe.

I'm firmly convinced that they could have unlimted tags for 2H and 2G and not even reduce the herd to where it needs to be.There's way too much remote real estate and way too few hunters.Hunters have no impact on the herd in the northern tier.

The two week season doesn't determine the harvest.It's a combination of tag allocation and season length.They already know that a two week season will increase the harvest by 20%.As a result,the biologists bring two proposals to the BOC regrading tag allocation.Changing it to once week was purely political.It was done so that hunters would "see" more deer the first week but all they did was increase the allocations to get the desired harvest.We hunt multiple spots every year across a huge area and most years we find DMAP units that we never hunted before.I've yet to hunt a single place that didn't need less deer.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Northern 3c with little to no ag where matt and I are is not over run. So there's a perfect example of a single unit not being uniform let alone the entire stste. I saw 1 mature doe the first 5 sits in archery. Some of that is I think we had too many young bucks on our food and they were keeping the doe groups out but still we do not have "extra" deer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


My son and I get two tags each for 3C and we hunt there the first saturday every year.We've yet to hunt past 10:30am.I'm familiar with northern 3C but haven't hunted it in 20 years.It really isn't much different than the southern part except there's probably more AG between Montrose and Tunkhannock.The problem is,the area is broken up with small private 20-200 acres parcels that are all private.Most of those parcels get hunted but nobody gets the deer moving like they used to.My buddy and his family own hundreds of acres just outside of Montrose.They sit in shooting house on the edge of fields and nobody is allowed in the interior of the property.Two years ago,my brother sat from morning til dark on the first day of rifle season and only saw one spike the entire day.My son and I went up the next weekend and I just made a loop on the edge of huge patches of autumn olive.In one push,I put 11 past my son and 35 past my brother.We got done dealing with those dead deer and my brother went back and pushed the same area but just hit spots that I didn't go through.At least 20 more deer came past us.

I dropped a deer off at Jeff Skumanics in Lawton this past year on the first saturday to get made into sticks.I looped around from rt 29 to get there past Elk lake school and went through Meshoppen on the way back.There were deer out just feeding in the fields all over the place.Skumanick wasn't even taking any more deer but he's friends with my brother so he let me bring it up.When I picked it up a few weeks later,I think he told me he did 800+.


----------



## vonfoust

Going to try Imox on a few clover spots this year. anyone know the correct time of year to be spraying for PA? Or any help with timing at all. Mow wait a week then spray etc?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Too bad you're not on some decision making committees, my brothers would love you....last two years they couldn't even get tags for 2H because they were sold out before or just after non-residents could apply (they live in DE). So my youngest brother bought 100 acres in 3A to avoid the tag hassle.

We have a 500 acre lease in Eulalia (2H) that at one point was strictly managed, down to the requirement to submit jawbones to the management company and meet required quotas. The oversight gets less and less every year, in fact, we had no quota last year, nor any this...and haven't had to do more than send a summary update the last three years. The road up the back started washing out in 2017, which we reported (we're not permitted to do that intense level management ourselves or we would have repaired it)...by 2019 it was impassible by vehicle other than ATV/UTV, and last season the was was completely washed out...

I understand the PAGC has no governance over private grounds and that even within specific WMU boundaries herd density can be drastically different. 

I know some people will be stoked with the change, they can take less time off of work and potentially kill more deer. I can't tell you the last time I've seen camps, besides ours, open past Wednesday in our area...now that if its brown its down will be back in play, I'd suspect not as many would go home empty handed. I can't see that being a positive phenomena from Coudersport to Wellsboro, but that's just me....

I have found that it can actually be a positive phenomenon; especially if you have some good public ground that doesn't get pounded OR private ground (owned or leased). How could it be positive? SO MANY are lazy and just want a deer, they go out first thing Monday ..oops...I mean Saturday morning kill a doe and never go back out again, some even head home before the traditional Monday opener...leaving the rest to others...


----------



## dougell

The answer to most of the issues is DMAP but not nearly enough landowners participate.You should have to owners of the lease submit a DMAP application and your brothers would be able to get their tags.These changes have no impact on me or the way I hunt.Some years I don't even get a 2H or a 2G tag because all we get are DMAP tags and you can kill a deer with a dmap TAG STARTING ON DAY ONE.I have a buddy who just sold 200 acres in Grove twp Cameron county.He's a forester,doesn't hunt but hates deer.He DMAP'd his properties every year and couldn't even hand out all the coupons.I used to get one and save it for the last day.It was a steep,miserable place to hunt but there were plenty of deer and I never even cut a bootprint up there.The last time he offered me one I turned him down because it just sucked to hunt,even though killing a deer was almost a given.It just wasn't worth it.there's places like that all over the northern tier.Hunters just have no impact on the deer.There's a dmap'd chunk up the road from my house owned by the conservation fund.Last week there were 18 deer in one small 5 acre field when I dropped my son off at the bus.It's easy access,open to the public and they still can't get enough deer killed.

I would never want to be on any decision making committee or board.Animals are easy to manage.Hunters,not so much.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Going to try Imox on a few clover spots this year. anyone know the correct time of year to be spraying for PA? Or any help with timing at all. Mow wait a week then spray etc?


I hit a clover plot with Imox the last two years.The grasses looked like they were dying but ended up coming back to life as soon as winter was over.I wasn't impressed with it for what it cost but I'm no farmer either.


----------



## 12-Ringer

So let me ask you...as a resident in that area, do you think the 2-week concurrent season going to make a difference? Curious about your thoughts.


----------



## dougell

Not unless they increase the allocations substantially.Even then I don't think it will make much difference because there's so little pressure.It may make a difference in small localized areas that traditionally get hunted hard because of easy access but as a WMU as a whole,not a chance.Again,we strictly hunt DMAP'd areas where you can kill doe starting on the first day and I see hunters having zero impact in these spots.I see more and more deer every year except for areas where you can already see the habitat starting to decline and it's starting all over again.I'm an insurance agent and I can also tell you from experience that deer collisions are starting to get a lot more frequent than they were 10-15 years ago.


----------



## dougell

Years ago,when my son first started to hunt,I told him the best days to be a hunter in this state are just starting.There's less and less people hunting every year and in order to control the deer population,the opportunities will be almost unlimited.We're almost at that point now and it won't be long.I adamantly oppose any effort to curtail reducing the herd at this point.We've simply come too far to let it all go.I'm honestly sick of shooting and dealing with deer.If I were out there for myself,I wouldn't be controlling the population.


----------



## Schleprock1

Supprised nobody on here mentioned that you will be able to have 6 antlerless tags in your pocket now. Where extra tags are available of course. I can see two guys catching a herd of deer in a hollow and dropping 12 of them. 

I certainly wouldn't want that much work to do but somewhere in PA, it will happen.


----------



## dougell

Back when I was growing up in Wyoming county,we hunted with our two neighbors and their kids who were part time farmers.One was a teacher and the other was a state trooper.We never really planned on hunting with them but we'd run into them and you'd almost have to hunt together so you didn't get in each other's way.These guys killed every single deer they saw in doe season.It didn't matter what came out,they were shooting until they were empty and they hunted until the last hour of the last day.I know there were years when they'd easily kill 30 doe on maybe 500 acres.It was actually a pathetic sight..there were plenty of deer that were shot up pretty bad and they'd just let them lay.The majority went to feed their dogs.I stopped hunting there when my father passed away in 1997 but the next year,there would still be just as many deer.I never saw a tag go on a deer either.They claimed they were putting farm tags on them but I never witnessed it.The deer needed to be shot but that wasn't the way to do it.I generally have more than one tag in my pocket but have no desire to create any more work than I have to.When it turns into work,it stops being fun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Your last couple posts help solidify my two prevailing feelings...

1 - No matter what the Commission does (outside of intense hunter recruitment) there just are not enough folks hunting today....DMAP, 10k tags per unit, more open land, just doesn't matter.

2- Even borderline extermination level harvests rarely impact MOST areas....we see it year, after year, after year down here in the regulated zones, even when the tag allocations were unlimited and guys were shooting 15-20 per season (yes there are several in Delco who use to and some who still do), the deer are still here. In the regulated WMU's is really becomes an issue of access. Deer are crammed into housing development common-land, strips of a hardwoods between shopping centers, college/university/hospital properties where if MORE folks were permitted to hunt and not just a select few, MAYBE there could be the impact the Commission is hoping for with the tag allocations....

who knows, there is never an easy remedy to something that so many a passionate about


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I hit a clover plot with Imox the last two years.The grasses looked like they were dying but ended up coming back to life as soon as winter was over.I wasn't impressed with it for what it cost but I'm no farmer either.


What time of year did you spray?


----------



## nicko

If something doesn’t change over the course of this year, I can see lack of available ammunition alone keeping some hunters out of the woods.


----------



## dougell

We're at a major crossroads with deer management Joe.The number of hunters is continuously declining and those who do hunt,really don't put as much time into it as they used to.We're very close to the point where hunters will not be able to control the deer population on a state wide level.

Deer hunting is just different today.There's more food for the deer that are out there(northern tier) so they don't have to be on their feet searching.That can give you some slow days during archery season.There's also little pressure during rifle season so deer aren't on their feet.They've evolved with less pressure so that they're far more likely to lay still and let a hunter walk on by.The same old tactics from 20 years ago aren't as effective today as they once were.

What hunters see or don't see is the absolute worst way to judge how many are out there.As I've mentioned before,I used to be involved with a controlled hunt.This past year,bowhunters checked in 208 deer on 3500 acres.Think about that for a second.That's a minimum harvest rate of 38 dpsm with bows and guys still complain that there's no deer in there lol.If hunters are killing that many,what do you think the deer density is?


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> What time of year did you spray?


Around may


----------



## PAbigbear

Call me selfish, but hopefully the full 2 week concurrent season let's guys shoot their doe on the first day or two and go home like they used to. The last 3 days of the second week is busier on the state forest than the first 3 days. It's when the gangs drive and kill piles of deer.


----------



## Johnboy60

I have lived in the same town in PA all of my life. When we were kids we ran every square inch of it all the time. I can’t recall seeing a deer in town in those days. Now, we have deer all through town. I truly believe it’s because there are no kids outside anymore. No one bothers the deer. They stay in town during the hunting season. We also have coyotes now but not in town, at least no reported sightings. The private land leasing also changed things dramatically. Deer have lots of sanctuary now. And yes we have fewer and fewer hunters. Heck, seems we have fewer and fewer kids and lots of them just want to play with their electronic devices. The anti hunting, anti gun, anti red blooded American man mentality doesn’t help either.


----------



## nicko

I suspect on our lease in Potter that concurrent buck and doe for two weeks will mean very few hunters the 2nd week when we head up. We don't see many hunters as it is right now in the 2nd week with the split season. The 1st Saturday up there 6-7 years ago had a lot of bodies in the woods and a lot of shooting. Not so much anymore. 

The lead biologist who grants me permission on the property I hunt in 5C Berks has already extended the offer to me to hunt again next season without me even asking. He said the deer density numbers are higher than they want and "we look forward to having you back". Sounds good to me.  I wasn't really concerned about securing permission but being invited back so soon due to deer numbers might be saying something about the herd.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree bigbear...more than 1/2 of our camp doesn't even come up until they can kill a doe??? I mean I get it for the kids, but it's not like our family is starving.

..and Doug I agree and have shared similar sentiment many times.....plenty of deer, down here they're just in places we can't (not permitted) access them, up there in places folks don't want to access (either just the simple trip up or the hikes).

In my humble opinion, our ranks are flooded with super lazy folks, I'd venture to say 3 out of every 5 never travel more than a couple hundred yards from their homes/camps/vehicles to stands already waiting, many of which have been in the same tree for years....and I want to be very clear about one thing....I was one of those folks for 20+ years. Had premium property, with multiple access points, private off-street parking and eventually (last 10 years) total access to a bay in their 3-car garage. I had more than 15 stands set and kept two climbers hanging in the garage. The longest hike I had (my 2nd best spot) was roughly a mile; my best spot was roughly 90 yards from my truck. I would time deer movement based on the neighbors dogs being let out after dinner. Don't mistake this for bakcyard hunting or anything like that, the core was 65 acres in Glenmoore, that eventually fluctuated between that and 200 as neighbors came and went over that period of time. I cut my teeth there and am very grateful for the opportunity. When I lost all of that, I was faced with the stark reality of what it takes to get a good deer again. Deer I would let pass multiple times in a season, are now targets, because if not I'll more years like this past...tag soup. I was showing friends and family pics/vid clips of deer I was letting walk and they all told me I was nuts....again none bigger than maybe 110"? Just not what I want, so I try to practice what I preach, do what makes me happy (which is certainly subject to change given the circumstances) like 2019's rifle buck.


----------



## Mathias

Bird dogs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Bird dogs
> View attachment 7393366
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually get in trouble for trying to pet them.


----------



## perryhunter4

Our own “resident biologist” here has said how bad the past springs weather has been on turkey poults and population.... but yet the PA Game Comm has issued an article and study showing the “turkey hatch” and survival 2 years ago was great!! Lots of 2 yr olds+ out there this year. 
Yep, can’t be anything but “wet” springs hurting the turkey populations, right??[emoji2369]
Also take a look at the anterless tag allocation reduction in 3C....
Just sayin....


----------



## PAbigbear

She's so full of crap it's not even funny. She's been telling us the population is down because of wet weather. 2019 was the 4th wettest year in 150 years, right after 2018's record breaking year. Talking out her butt isn't doing her any favors with those paying attention.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Haven’t seen a turkey for weeks, hard to believe 5 years ago it was several times a week.


----------



## Billy H

Went over to run the brush hog over our paths and to clean up a few small areas that needed touch up. Looks like the farmer planted corn in the one field that is kind of hidden out of the way.
Can’t say I’m thrilled if it is corn, would rather see beans go in. Last year this field was supposed to be beans but cockleburr overtook it for the most part.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lots of ag get turned over in the last week...I never mind corn if it’s out before November...in fact, I prefer it as I know many good buck will live in there and stay safe. Two years ago we had it up almost until Thanksgiving, that was tough. You watch them chase a doe out of the corn and right back in, not to bt seen again that day...


----------



## nicko

Being in a shooting layoff definitely shows up when you finally get to the range and start stretching things out. Had to work out some kinks in my form but good enough to set a new site tape on the new bow. Finished up on a high note… They definitely did not all look like this.


----------



## Mr. October

Aspade17 said:


> That’s unfortunate, but bummed shoulders are definitely the worst all around injuries in my book. Better to let them recover. How do you like shooting in the 50lb range?
> The reason I ask is I shoot a 70lb reckoning that I love but have been eyeing a 50lb revoltX in the classifieds, just don’t know if I can justify going that low. Would prefer a 50-60lb or 60-70lb but the lefty used market is few and far between


My current bow is 60-70. I shoot at 61 lbs. my old bow had 60 lb limbs. I’ll never go back to pulling heavy poundage again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Would NOT be all that bad if some would just exercise some self-control...it’s not really that hard.
> 
> What’s worse is listening to folks complaining about a year or two after they bragged on the way to and from the processors with a few slick heads in the bed of their truck.
> 
> Just because the Commission approves it, doesn’t mean folks have to go on a shooting spree.


Realistically though that’s how it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I heard 113 shots the first day of buck/doe last year.
> I was not out all day, just morning and afternoon sits with my bow. 3C.
> I can’t wait to see what’s in store without restraint!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 3d I don’t think I’ve heard 100 shots all through rifle season for a couple years. Then I wasn’t out until antlerless last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> We're at a major crossroads with deer management Joe.The number of hunters is continuously declining and those who do hunt,really don't put as much time into it as they used to.We're very close to the point where hunters will not be able to control the deer population on a state wide level.
> 
> Deer hunting is just different today.There's more food for the deer that are out there(northern tier) so they don't have to be on their feet searching.That can give you some slow days during archery season.There's also little pressure during rifle season so deer aren't on their feet.They've evolved with less pressure so that they're far more likely to lay still and let a hunter walk on by.The same old tactics from 20 years ago aren't as effective today as they once were.
> 
> What hunters see or don't see is the absolute worst way to judge how many are out there.As I've mentioned before,I used to be involved with a controlled hunt.This past year,bowhunters checked in 208 deer on 3500 acres.Think about that for a second.That's a minimum harvest rate of 38 dpsm with bows and guys still complain that there's no deer in there lol.If hunters are killing that many,what do you think the deer density is?


And let’s not forget. Most who are hunting are convinced if they wait long enough a booner will inevitably walk out. So they don’t want to blow their chances by shooting a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I suspect on our lease in Potter that concurrent buck and doe for two weeks will mean very few hunters the 2nd week when we head up. We don't see many hunters as it is right now in the 2nd week with the split season. The 1st Saturday up there 6-7 years ago had a lot of bodies in the woods and a lot of shooting. Not so much anymore.
> 
> The lead biologist who grants me permission on the property I hunt in 5C Berks has already extended the offer to me to hunt again next season without me even asking. He said the deer density numbers are higher than they want and "we look forward to having you back". Sounds good to me.  I wasn't really concerned about securing permission but being invited back so soon due to deer numbers might be saying something about the herd.


Hey Nick . . do you hunt Neversink Mountain Preserve or elsewhere? I'd love to be be able to hunt there since it is like 5 minutes away but they tell me only adjacent landowners can hunt it.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Being in a shooting layoff definitely shows up when you finally get to the range and start stretching things out. Had to work out some kinks in my form but good enough to set a new site tape on the new bow. Finished up on a high note… They definitely did not all look like this.
> View attachment 7394716
> View attachment 7394717


Is that Daniel Boone!? If so I may have to look at re-joining there. The targets are a whole lot better now then when I was a member there.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Being in a shooting layoff definitely shows up when you finally get to the range and start stretching things out. Had to work out some kinks in my form but good enough to set a new site tape on the new bow. Finished up on a high note… They definitely did not all look like this.
> View attachment 7394716
> View attachment 7394717


Good shooting Nick. How are you liking the Ritual?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Hey Nick . . do you hunt Neversink Mountain Preserve or elsewhere? I'd love to be be able to hunt there since it is like 5 minutes away but they tell me only adjacent landowners can hunt it.


Neversink ..... the one behind the McDonalds and the car wash along 422. The Individual who gives us permission said he gets a lot of requests from guys who want to help there but he turns them all away. There are some landowners up there who I know have permission to hunt in the area around the witches hat but I think the fact that my parents live right on the edge of that property and I grew up there gave me preference points with him even though I don’t live there any longer.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Is that Daniel Boone!? If so I may have to look at re-joining there. The targets are a whole lot better now then when I was a member there.


You are correct Pete......That is Daniel Boone. It is such a bargain to be a member there. $60 to re-join as a new member and $10 fee for your electronic gate access card but renewal is only $25 per year. If you do want to re-join, let me know because you will need an active members name to put on your application to vouch for you. So much cheaper than any other club in my local area of Chester and Montgomery counties. If I wanted to join lower Providence, it would be $360 for the first year. Granted over the course of full year it’s not even a dollar per day but I have heard how busy their range gets if you were shooting a gun and sometimes having to wait in line.

No requirement for work detail at DB although they will always take help from any volunteers who want to pitch in. For an additional $40 per year, you can get access to shoot indoor archery in the clubhouse.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Good shooting Nick. How are you liking the Ritual?


if you saw some of my other groups, you might say otherwise.  Shooting out to 70 yards is way different than the 13 yards I can shoot in my basement.

I am liking it a lot but for whatever reason I have a tendency with it to pull off to the left with my shots a little bit. I think part of it is that my bow shoulder is still bouncing back from when I dinged it up earlier this year … Not yet at 100% stability but getting there.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> You are correct Pete......That is Daniel Boone. It is such a bargain to be a member there. $60 to re-join as a new member and $10 fee for your electronic gate access card but renewal is only $25 per year. If you do want to re-join, let me know because you will need an active members name to put on your application to vouch for you. So much cheaper than any other club in my local area of Chester and Montgomery counties. If I wanted to join lower Providence, it would be $360 for the first year. Granted over the course of full year it’s not even a dollar per day but I have heard how busy their range gets if you were shooting a gun and sometimes having to wait in line.
> 
> No requirement for work detail at DB although they will always take help from any volunteers who want to pitch in. For an additional $40 per year, you can get access to shoot indoor archery in the clubhouse.


Thanks Nick. I think I will. I keep my membership at South End and just take my portable target over there and shoot in the evening. I’m not even sure the club as a whole is okay with it but I am a member and not hurting anything. Still having a regular range would be good again. Especially since I have a bit of renewed interest in some shoots. I was probably a member there into the early 2000s when I joined at Reading and got neck deep in running the club there. Even became President. 

I used to use the gun range at Boone. It was decent though short. I’m a member at University Rifle Club and can shoot everything up to 50 BMG if I desire there. So not really worried about the gun range. I always liked shooting the shaded practice lanes at Boone. 

Maybe I can meet you there sometime and fill out an application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Thanks Nick. I think I will. I keep my membership at South End and just take my portable target over there and shoot in the evening. I’m not even sure the club as a whole is okay with it but I am a member and not hurting anything. Still having a regular range would be good again. Especially since I have a bit of renewed interest in some shoots. I was probably a member there into the early 2000s when I joined at Reading and got neck deep in running the club there. Even became President.
> 
> I used to use the gun range at Boone. It was decent though short. I’m a member at University Rifle Club and can shoot everything up to 50 BMG if I desire there. So not really worried about the gun range. I always liked shooting the shaded practice lanes at Boone.
> 
> Maybe I can meet you there sometime and fill out an application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last couple times I've been there the boxes with application forms was empty. However, I did find this on their Facebook page so if you can print out a copy it should suffice.

My grandpop was a member at the south end gun club back when they still had the live pigeon shoots. I remember going there as a kid after the shoot took place and seeing pits full of dead pigeons. Different times for sure.


----------



## Aspade17

Was sighting in my new sight, and saw that the serving on the factory reckoning strings was starting to come apart. So I went ahead and ordered a new set of Catfish strings and cables in the VEC99 material

They showed up Friday and I got them put on yesterday. Got a chance to shoot a bit today and here was my first 50 yard group. Not too bad other than low. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Last couple times I've been there the boxes with application forms was empty. However, I did find this on their Facebook page so if you can print out a copy it should suffice.
> 
> My grandpop was a member at the south end gun club back when they still had the live pigeon shoots. I remember going there as a kid after the shoot took place and seeing pits full of dead pigeons. Different times for sure.
> View attachment 7394830


I'll print this out and ping you privately about membership. Regarding South End, I was a pretty serious trapshooter for a few years and shot there regularly. It's an old club with some great history. If I'm shooting trap, I'd rather go there. Daniel Boone ranges aren't bad but there are a few too many people knocking back a 6-pack before they go shoot. At least, that is the way it used to be. I haven't shot trap there in a longgggg time.


----------



## rogersb

I spent the weekend at a buddy's came in western PA. I took a rifle for Saturday and my bow for Sunday. Somehow I left my arrows at the house and had to use his. We're the same draw length but he shoots a different spine and weight. Went to Sligo and shot their course. It's a nice course and I would recommend it to anyone in the area but go early because it fills up fast.


----------



## dougell

We shoot at Sligo a few times each summer.It's a nice shoot but once it get's hot,the deer flies will eat you alive there.


----------



## Johnboy60

We shot Sligo back in March. Shot up at Spartansburg this past Sunday. They had a nice set up.


----------



## full moon64

Anyone living near Allentown PA...Please PM me thx....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> haven’t mowed yet but it’s coming soon for sure… Have done a little bit of weed whacking and weed cleanup however.
> 
> Any pics of your homemade calls that you can post up?


Mowed 3 times so far, it's been growing like a weed.

Made a box call in February, was more or less just tinkering about, but sounds pretty good. 
Been making mouth calls for several weeks now and given a bunch away. An art form within itself, where a small change to the cut, tensions and reed thickness's used can significantly alter the sound...been fun testing different combinations out though.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Mowed 3 times so far, it's been growing like a weed.
> 
> Made a box call in February, was more or less just tinkering about, but sounds pretty good.
> Been making mouth calls for several weeks now and given a bunch away. An art form within itself, where a small change to the cut, tensions and reed thickness's used can significantly alter the sound...been fun testing different combinations out though.


Nice! How do the friends feel when you test it then hand it to them?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

They have asked me why they taste like clorox?!


----------



## Schleprock1

Another thread got me wondering about our PA group. Another poster was saying how terrible the PGC is with managing the deer herd. Went as far as saying they may be the worst in the Country. 
I started hunting in PA in 1979 when I turned 12. Back then antlerless tags were basically a mail in and hope your check doesn't get returned. At least in York County it was. You'd get a tag about once every 3 years if you were lucky. If you shot an antlered deer with 8 points and a 12 inch spread it was special. Here we are 40 years later and this year you can possibly have 6 antlerless tags in you pocket and we are consistently seeing larger bucks being harvested than we ever have before.

What could the PGC possibly have done better? They can't force private land owners to open their properties to hunters. I can't find the numbers but I know the PGC has added thousands of acres of State Game lands since 1979. Others on here talk of hunting all day in the northern tier and not seeing other hunters but seeing deer. 

Okay, I'm done venting. Any comments?


----------



## 138104

Any thoughts on what this is? I can't wait until you can transmit in HD.









Also found this on my driveway this morning.


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> Any thoughts on what this is? I can't wait until you can transmit in HD.


Flying Pileated woodpecker. Notice the shadow on the ground below it.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Flying Pileated woodpecker. Notice the shadow on the ground below it.
> View attachment 7396415


Good eye! I thought it was something over a kill...lol!


----------



## Buckslayer72

Perry24 said:


> Any thoughts on what this is? I can't wait until you can transmit in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found this on my driveway this morning.


pileated woodpecker is my guess


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> Another thread got me wondering about our PA group. Another poster was saying how terrible the PGC is with managing the deer herd. Went as far as saying they may be the worst in the Country.
> I started hunting in PA in 1979 when I turned 12. Back then antlerless tags were basically a mail in and hope your check doesn't get returned. At least in York County it was. You'd get a tag about once every 3 years if you were lucky. If you shot an antlered deer with 8 points and a 12 inch spread it was special. Here we are 40 years later and this year you can possibly have 6 antlerless tags in you pocket and we are consistently seeing larger bucks being harvested than we ever have before.
> 
> What could the PGC possibly have done better? They can't force private land owners to open their properties to hunters. I can't find the numbers but I know the PGC has added thousands of acres of State Game lands since 1979. Others on here talk of hunting all day in the northern tier and not seeing other hunters but seeing deer.
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting. Any comments?


I started to hunt the next year in 1980 and agree with everything you stated.My doe tag got declined that year but I did kill a 4" SPIKE.This was in Wyoming county where everything was private but you could virtually hunt just about anywhere.A 12" 8 point was a trophy.My brother killed an 18" 8 point in 1986.Word spread and people we didn't even know were stopping by all night to see it.It was one of the biggest bucks the taxidermist ever mounted.Today it's the smallest mount my brother has in his basement.My son shot a 4.5 year old 9 point this past year that would score higher that the buck my brother shot.He didn't think it was worthy of mounting.He ended up passing up 7 or 8 legal bucks before he shot that one.He also kill either 8 or 9 doe from early in archery season til after New years,along with a couple dozen pheasants and a couple of turkeys.Yeah,he has it was worse than I ever did.


----------



## TauntoHawk

For the amount of hunters we have and the vast areas of less than ideal habitat and or no ag (not necessary for deer but sure helps if you're trying to grow big racks fast) we've had great success over the last 40yrs in positively changing our deer herd. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> Another thread got me wondering about our PA group. Another poster was saying how terrible the PGC is with managing the deer herd. Went as far as saying they may be the worst in the Country.
> I started hunting in PA in 1979 when I turned 12. Back then antlerless tags were basically a mail in and hope your check doesn't get returned. At least in York County it was. You'd get a tag about once every 3 years if you were lucky. If you shot an antlered deer with 8 points and a 12 inch spread it was special. Here we are 40 years later and this year you can possibly have 6 antlerless tags in you pocket and we are consistently seeing larger bucks being harvested than we ever have before.
> 
> What could the PGC possibly have done better? They can't force private land owners to open their properties to hunters. I can't find the numbers but I know the PGC has added thousands of acres of State Game lands since 1979. Others on here talk of hunting all day in the northern tier and not seeing other hunters but seeing deer.
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting. Any comments?


I haven't hunted in any other states. Also, I've only hunted private land since 2005. With that said, I do spend time walking local SGL. I'd like to see more of a focus on habitat improvement for all game. I'm not sure if lack of funds, manpower, or both are affecting this, but I think that is lacking on public land.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> Another thread got me wondering about our PA group. Another poster was saying how terrible the PGC is with managing the deer herd. Went as far as saying they may be the worst in the Country.
> I started hunting in PA in 1979 when I turned 12. Back then antlerless tags were basically a mail in and hope your check doesn't get returned. At least in York County it was. You'd get a tag about once every 3 years if you were lucky. If you shot an antlered deer with 8 points and a 12 inch spread it was special. Here we are 40 years later and this year you can possibly have 6 antlerless tags in you pocket and we are consistently seeing larger bucks being harvested than we ever have before.
> 
> What could the PGC possibly have done better? They can't force private land owners to open their properties to hunters. I can't find the numbers but I know the PGC has added thousands of acres of State Game lands since 1979. Others on here talk of hunting all day in the northern tier and not seeing other hunters but seeing deer.
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting. Any comments?


I commented on Conserves thread _ guess I am a glutton, the herd is in the best shape its been in my lifetime (short of unanticipated disease like CWD or EHD)....I think it really comes down to how people define healthy...some need to see 100's of deer on their rides to and from to work each day whether on 422 in Chesco or 6 in Potter...if that's the way you define herd health, you likely think the Commonwealth is on life support...but if you look at the harvest totals over any period of time that interests you (ast 5, 10, 20 years (understanding these numbers are SIGNIFICANTLY lower than actual totals as the amount of hunters who do not report in this Commonwealth are known to be staggering) and compare those harvest totals against license sales over the same period, you will see we are just fine....like I said on that other thread...there has certainly been some significant changes over the last 20-30 years, those hunters who change with the times are still finding success (likely on much higher quality game); those who haven't may be sitting in a treestand 20 yards off of a Walmart paring lot.


----------



## Schleprock1

Perry24 said:


> I haven't hunted in any other states. Also, I've only hunted private land since 2005. With that said, I do spend time walking local SGL. I'd like to see more of a focus on habitat improvement for all game. I'm not sure if lack of funds, manpower, or both are affecting this, but I think that is lacking on public land.


I've hunted the same 200 acre farm here in York County since 1991. It only has about 40 acres of woods but over that 30 years I've seen different sections of that 40 acres go through natural stages a few times. I've seen wide open woods go to low saplings you can't see 20 yards through and the opposite. No logging has been done. Just firewood cutting of dead and or downed trees. 
The PGC keeps some open areas growing in brush and has others planted with ag crops. And they do some selective cutting/logging. What other habitat improvement can they do?


----------



## dougell

The legislature mandateS a cap on the PGC hiring employeess and they're short staffed in many important depts.It's hard to explain how much science goes into every timber cut and they simply don't have enough foresters on staff to cut what needs to be cut.That's a legislative issue,not an issue with the PGC.Most would agree though,especially the PGC that more needs to be cut.Obvioulsy the districts in rural areas are different that those in SE pa.However,just an example.The district where I live in covers 400 sq miles and has about 32k ACRES of SGL'sThey have three food and cover employees to deal with all that.One of my best friends is a supervisor.They're responsible for mowing and maintaining the rifle ranges,SGL roads,signs,bridges,culverts,marking boundaries and they have to maintain and fix their old equiptment.Somehow they have to find the time to do actual habitat work.We have phenominal habitat on every SGL in this district and the adjoining districts but it's because of joint cooperation with several sportsman's groups who donate,money,manpower and equip.When people work together,it's amazing what can be accomplished.About 10 years ago,the PGC aquired over 4k acres of mostly reclaimed strip jobs adjacent to SG 44 in elk county.The vast majority of that was converted into some of the most impressive pheasant habitat anywhere but it never would have happened if groups like Pheasant's forever,Pa wildlife habitat unlimited and Fox TWO SPORTSMAN'S CLUB DIDN'T STEP UP TO THE PLATE.


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> I've hunted the same 200 acre farm here in York County since 1991. It only has about 40 acres of woods but over that 30 years I've seen different sections of that 40 acres go through natural stages a few times. I've seen wide open woods go to low saplings you can't see 20 yards through and the opposite. No logging has been done. Just firewood cutting of dead and or downed trees.
> The PGC keeps some open areas growing in brush and has others planted with ag crops. And they do some selective cutting/logging. What other habitat improvement can they do?


I'd like to see better grouse habitat. I used to flush grouse regularly 10-15 years ago, but haven't seen one in years.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I'd like to see better grouse habitat. I used to flush grouse regularly 10-15 years ago, but haven't seen one in years.


The PGC had a huge study area on SGL 176 near State college where they rotated grouse blocks every ten years.It was a great study and it showed great promise but what they did was cut small blocks of pole timber and let the tops lay for cover.It was all labor with no commercial timber being sold to offset the cost.Another issue was,you had to have the right species for it to work.You can't just cut let's say oak and expect to make grouse habitat.Finding that right composition wasn't available on every or even most SGL's.We do have the right composition on certain parts of SGL 77 up hear and they do rotate those cuts every 10 years.Could more be done?Sure,but again,it comes down to money and manpower.

Grouse populations are a strange thing because they cycle and you're correct,the right habitat is crucial.Something crazy has happened all over the country and they're blaming it on west nile virus.I'm not sure I buy it though because our grouse population has crashed around here and crows,who are more susceptaple to WN are everywhere.We used to have really good grouse population around here but as the right clearcuts matured,the grouse started to vanish.I had one last hold out on a piece of Moshannon state forest.It was a miserable climb to get there so it rarely ever got hunted.However,it was nothing but small clearcuts and grapevine tangle that seemed to go on forever.Up until five years ago,it was nothing to have 20+ flushed in a day.Within two years,I didn't see a single grouse or have a single flush and that's with a couple of good dogs.Generally you'll see a population decline and the habitat declines but this was almost immediate.I have no idea what happened and I don't think anyone else does either.I do know that the PGC's grouse biologist is working very hard to try and figure it out.Like you said,more needs to be done with the habitat but something else happened.In the end though,it's always about habitat.If you don't have the right habitat,you won't have the game.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I haven't hunted in any other states. Also, I've only hunted private land since 2005. With that said, I do spend time walking local SGL. I'd like to see more of a focus on habitat improvement for all game. I'm not sure if lack of funds, manpower, or both are affecting this, but I think that is lacking on public land.


I agree. We used to hunt in Cambria County. When I started hunting in PA in the early 90s, it was not uncommon to see 30-60 deer a day. Opening day of rifle season sounded like war. Shots everywhere and they were all bucks. There were years when there was way too many deer. But after the great Gary Alt herd reduction, the pendulum swung the opposite way and we started seeing no deer. None. Ever. At least on the game lands that used to have a fair amount of animals. Part of it was the herd reduction and part of it was the big, mature open woods just stopped producing food. Nothing was done to make those gamelands more fruitful for wildlife. 

Then we moved our camp to 3D. The primary gamelands we hunt there has been managed with controlled burns and is virbrant and full of wildlife. We talked to the guy in charge a couple years ago and apparently the managers of the game lands vary by region and each make their own decisions. This guy was pretty on the ball and we told him of the stark contrast between the gamelands we used to hunt and the local ones. He said some of the managers believe in a very hands-off approach. 

I also found the whole deer exclosure thing the DCNR did a few years back educational. Within the first couple years they were quick to show off the growth in these exclosures. Over time, if you spent time in them, you quickly saw the exclosure by itself didn't do much for new growth. Excluding deer AND timbering produced very good growth but, at least from my observations, not much different than timbering without the exclosure. 

I also remember as a kid hearing about the evils of strip mines and how they "raped he land" and left it barren. Well, the best hunting, bar none, I have experienced in Pennsylvania was on the sites of former strip mines that had been replanted. There was every kind of cover, food, and wildlife imaginable. Deer, turkeys, deer, bears, song birds, grouse. All there. Sadly, that piece of property was privatized and closed off from the public.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> The PGC had a huge study area on SGL 176 near State college where they rotated grouse blocks every ten years.It was a great study and it showed great promise but what they did was cut small blocks of pole timber and let the tops lay for cover.It was all labor with no commercial timber being sold to offset the cost.Another issue was,you had to have the right species for it to work.You can't just cut let's say oak and expect to make grouse habitat.Finding that right composition wasn't available on every or even most SGL's.We do have the right composition on certain parts of SGL 77 up hear and they do rotate those cuts every 10 years.Could more be done?Sure,but again,it comes down to money and manpower.
> 
> Grouse populations are a strange thing because they cycle and you're correct,the right habitat is crucial.Something crazy has happened all over the country and they're blaming it on west nile virus.I'm not sure I buy it though because our grouse population has crashed around here and crows,who are more susceptaple to WN are everywhere.We used to have really good grouse population around here but as the right clearcuts matured,the grouse started to vanish.I had one last hold out on a piece of Moshannon state forest.It was a miserable climb to get there so it rarely ever got hunted.However,it was nothing but small clearcuts and grapevine tangle that seemed to go on forever.Up until five years ago,it was nothing to have 20+ flushed in a day.Within two years,I didn't see a single grouse or have a single flush and that's with a couple of good dogs.Generally you'll see a population decline and the habitat declines but this was almost immediate.I have no idea what happened and I don't think anyone else does either.I do know that the PGC's grouse biologist is working very hard to try and figure it out.Like you said,more needs to be done with the habitat but something else happened.In the end though,it's always about habitat.If you don't have the right habitat,you won't have the game.


Also . . this . . 
Grouse and warming PA climate


----------



## dougell

I also found the whole deer exclosure thing the DCNR did a few years back educational. Within the first couple years they were quick to show off the growth in these exclosures. Over time, if you spent time in them, you quickly saw the exclosure by itself didn't do much for new growth. Excluding deer AND timbering produced very good growth but, at least from my observations, not much different than timbering without the exclosure. 


Prior to 2000,they couldn't hardly grow an oak tree north of I80 without fencing it.Moshannon state forest had fences all over it and the contrast inside and out were extreme.They DMAP'd the crap out of MSF and about 12 years ago,stopped fencing and took every unit out of DMAP because they felt the herd was reduced enough.The difference was amazing.Not having to fence was good for the deer and the rest of the wildlife.The understory that was once bare where you could see for hundreds of yards starting to fill in to the point where now you can't see 40 yards after the leaves are out.I remember people saying that nothing could grow under a canopy.That simply isn't true.It;s unreal what too many deer can do.I noticed the habitat starting to decline in MSF over the past few years and last year they started DMAP back up and started to fence certain cuts,The reason the outside of the exclosures started to take off is because the deer herd was reduced.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Also . . this . .
> Grouse and warming PA climate


My question would be,why do southern states like virginia and TN have such robust grouse populations?I'm more and more convinced that it's a combination of habitat and the cold wet springs we've had in this part of the state.I'm also 100% convinced that's the problem with the turkeys as well.We've always had plenty of predators but the last two years I've never seen so many hens with no poults late in the summer


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My question would be,why do southern states like virginia and TN have such robust grouse populations?I'm more and more convinced that it's a combination of habitat and the cold wet springs we've had in this part of the state.I'm also 100% convinced that's the problem with the turkeys as well.We've always had plenty of predators but the last two years I've never seen so many hens with no poults late in the summer


Do they? I have some friends who are pretty avid grouse hunters and they all go North now. Canaan Valley in WV used to be really good. They were there two years ago and didn't flush a single bird in a week of hunting. The bird hunting forums all have people yearning for years past and not seeing many grouse these days. NJ, similar to PA, has removed grouse season altogether.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My question would be,why do southern states like virginia and TN have such robust grouse populations?I'm more and more convinced that it's a combination of habitat and the cold wet springs we've had in this part of the state.I'm also 100% convinced that's the problem with the turkeys as well.We've always had plenty of predators but the last two years I've never seen so many hens with no poults late in the summer


Just a quick look around and it looks like VA is seeing similar precipitous declines.

That article also highlights how few people hunt grouse anymore. Mosty an older population. The over-emphasis on deer hunting has definitely killed off a lot of interest in small game.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I agree. We used to hunt in Cambria County. When I started hunting in PA in the early 90s, it was not uncommon to see 30-60 deer a day. Opening day of rifle season sounded like war. Shots everywhere and they were all bucks. There were years when there was way too many deer. But after the great Gary Alt herd reduction, the pendulum swung the opposite way and we started seeing no deer. None. Ever. At least on the game lands that used to have a fair amount of animals. Part of it was the herd reduction and part of it was the big, mature open woods just stopped producing food. Nothing was done to make those gamelands more fruitful for wildlife.
> 
> Then we moved our camp to 3D. The primary gamelands we hunt there has been managed with controlled burns and is virbrant and full of wildlife. We talked to the guy in charge a couple years ago and apparently the managers of the game lands vary by region and each make their own decisions. This guy was pretty on the ball and we told him of the stark contrast between the gamelands we used to hunt and the local ones. He said some of the managers believe in a very hands-off approach.
> 
> I also found the whole deer exclosure thing the DCNR did a few years back educational. Within the first couple years they were quick to show off the growth in these exclosures. Over time, if you spent time in them, you quickly saw the exclosure by itself didn't do much for new growth. Excluding deer AND timbering produced very good growth but, at least from my observations, not much different than timbering without the exclosure.
> 
> I also remember as a kid hearing about the evils of strip mines and how they "raped he land" and left it barren. Well, the best hunting, bar none, I have experienced in Pennsylvania was on the sites of former strip mines that had been replanted. There was every kind of cover, food, and wildlife imaginable. Deer, turkeys, deer, bears, song birds, grouse. All there. Sadly, that piece of property was privatized and closed off from the public.


I can show you a 20 year old cleacut that's nothing but red maple with a forest of nothing but red oak.When they cut it,they enclosed it with an electric fence and just enough deer were able to get in and wipe out the oak which was taking off in the beginning.About a mile from there DCNR did a 70 acre shelterwood cut about 15 years ago and fenced it with woven wire.After about 3 years,the oak regeneration was so thick,it looked like mountain laurel from a distance.A couple year later I went to check it out again and the oak seedlings were ravaged and stump sprouts all had a defined browse line.My buddy was the district forester at the time so I called him to see what happened.A tree fell on the fence and they figured a doe and her two fawns got in.That's about 21 dpsm and they completely destroyed a successful shelter wood cut.The stump sprouts made it past the deer but the red maple started to take over and very few of the original seedlings survived.Deer have a huge impact and the worse shape the habitat is in,the more impact they have.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Do they? I have some friends who are pretty avid grouse hunters and they all go North now. Canaan Valley in WV used to be really good. They were there two years ago and didn't flush a single bird in a week of hunting. The bird hunting forums all have people yearning for years past and not seeing many grouse these days. NJ, similar to PA, has removed grouse season altogether.


They used to and their climate was always much warmer than Pa.That's why I discount a warmer climate in Pa being the cause.Is it west Nile?Has the incident rate increased in the southern states?I don't know.I do believe west nile impacts grouse as the studies suggest.What I don't know is if the incident rate of west nile has increased in these areas.I would think if it has,the crows,which are even more suscepible than grouse would be taking a hit and I don't see that at all.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Just a quick look around and it looks like VA is seeing similar precipitous declines.
> 
> That article also highlights how few people hunt grouse anymore. Mosty an older population. The over-emphasis on deer hunting has definitely killed off a lot of interest in small game.


I get that and it's happening almost everywhere.What I'm saying is,warmer weather never seemed to impact grouse in states that are much warmer than Pa.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I can show you a 20 year old cleacut that's nothing but red maple with a forest of nothing but red oak.When they cut it,they enclosed it with an electric fence and just enough deer were able to get in and wipe out the oak which was taking off in the beginning.About a mile from there DCNR did a 70 acre shelterwood cut about 15 years ago and fenced it with woven wire.After about 3 years,the oak regeneration was so thick,it looked like mountain laurel from a distance.A couple year later I went to check it out again and the oak seedlings were ravaged and stump sprouts all had a defined browse line.My buddy was the district forester at the time so I called him to see what happened.A tree fell on the fence and they figured a doe and her two fawns got in.That's about 21 dpsm and they completely destroyed a successful shelter wood cut.The stump sprouts made it past the deer but the red maple started to take over and very few of the original seedlings survived.Deer have a huge impact and the worse shape the habitat is in,the more impact they have.
> [/QU





dougell said:


> I get that and it's happening almost everywhere.What I'm saying is,warmer weather never seemed to impact grouse in states that are much warmer than Pa.


As more evidence shows climate change affecting bird species as a whole I would assume it has a direct imapct on declines in places like Virginia and West Virginia and other States. Just another factor in a very complex web.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I can show you a 20 year old cleacut that's nothing but red maple with a forest of nothing but red oak.When they cut it,they enclosed it with an electric fence and just enough deer were able to get in and wipe out the oak which was taking off in the beginning.About a mile from there DCNR did a 70 acre shelterwood cut about 15 years ago and fenced it with woven wire.After about 3 years,the oak regeneration was so thick,it looked like mountain laurel from a distance.A couple year later I went to check it out again and the oak seedlings were ravaged and stump sprouts all had a defined browse line.My buddy was the district forester at the time so I called him to see what happened.A tree fell on the fence and they figured a doe and her two fawns got in.That's about 21 dpsm and they completely destroyed a successful shelter wood cut.The stump sprouts made it past the deer but the red maple started to take over and very few of the original seedlings survived.Deer have a huge impact and the worse shape the habitat is in,the more impact they have.


I'm not disagreeing with that. It was just that in my observations in a 3 year old exclosure (it may have been older than that), the areas inside the exclosure where they neither timbered or sprayed the ferns looked no different than the outside of the exclosure where there was supposedly an abundance of deer. The area inside the exclosure where they didn't timber but sprayed ferns was little better with just striped maple growing. I wonder though how many deer were really present at that location? (And I'm failing to remember which State Park . . we visit a lot of them.Maybe Promised Land?) They kept having to cut down the row of little oak trees that kept growing outside the fence and blocking the view of the exclosure. The flip side was the area excluded from deer that was timbered AND sprayed was going gang-busters with new growth.


----------



## dougell

What year was that?Ferns are a big issue and it's tough to get decent regeneration without spraying them.Deer are the reason their so prolific though.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> As more evidence shows climate change affecting bird species as a whole I would assume it has a direct imapct on declines in places like Virginia and West Virginia and other States. Just another factor in a very complex web.


again,something like climate change would bring down a population very very gradually.The decline I witnessed and from what most hunters describe was very rapid over the span of a few years.All I have is questions and no possible answers other than cold wet springs.That wouldn't impact the entire country at the same time though so that most likley isn't the problem,unless it's just a regional thing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Schleprock1 said:


> Another thread got me wondering about our PA group. Another poster was saying how terrible the PGC is with managing the deer herd. Went as far as saying they may be the worst in the Country.
> I started hunting in PA in 1979 when I turned 12. Back then antlerless tags were basically a mail in and hope your check doesn't get returned. At least in York County it was. You'd get a tag about once every 3 years if you were lucky. If you shot an antlered deer with 8 points and a 12 inch spread it was special. Here we are 40 years later and this year you can possibly have 6 antlerless tags in you pocket and we are consistently seeing larger bucks being harvested than we ever have before.
> 
> What could the PGC possibly have done better? They can't force private land owners to open their properties to hunters. I can't find the numbers but I know the PGC has added thousands of acres of State Game lands since 1979. Others on here talk of hunting all day in the northern tier and not seeing other hunters but seeing deer.
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting. Any comments?


What conserve says is usually hot air, self congratulatory, or outright pot stirring BS.


----------



## nicko

Personally, I think the deer hunting in Pennsylvania is a pretty good quality right now. The herd reduction of the early 2000s definitely resulted in some slow years but once things stabilized and tag allocations were reduced, the deer I see now have bigger bodies and the bucks have bigger racks. My buddies dad still talks about how great hunting was in Potter when he would easily see 100 deer a day running all over the place But all the buck they shot were spikes and four points and three pointers and the occasional 6. 

I will take what we have right now any time over “the good old days”.


----------



## Mathias

I agree Nick. We can always want for more and miss the bigger picture entirely.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Personally, I think the deer hunting in Pennsylvania is a pretty good quality right now. The herd reduction of the early 2000s definitely resulted in some slow years but once things stabilized and tag allocations were reduced, the deer I see now have bigger bodies and the bucks have bigger racks. My buddies dad still talks about how great hunting was in Potter when he would easily see 100 deer a day running all over the place But all the buck they shot were spikes and four points and three pointers and the occasional 6.
> 
> I will take what we have right now any time over “the good old days”.


Totally agree Nick...I dont see alot deer ,but what I see there is no need too goo west...Iowa antlers are here in PA..


----------



## Mathias

Had a fun filled 4 days in Tennessee. Mostly catching up with family and just hanging out.
S-I-L twisted my arm, so I spent a few hours on the Kubota opening up some areas I had cleared a couple years ago. The 4 of us shed hunted the farm to no avail.
Sat for gobblers 2 mornings. He’s never hunted them before. Birds are/were visible in their fields all day long. 
The first day I managed to call in 2 _really _nice birds, we had no deke that morning. They came in to about 10 yards, I was whispering shoot, shoot.....until they tired of searching for the hen and walked off. S-I-L looks back at me and said “guess I should have shot!” Probably remember that more then if he shot one.
Second morning was cold, high 30’s, and we heard no less than 10 birds sounding off from the surrounding ridges.
We had a decoy hen that day. Called in multiple jakes and after a long standoff with a pair of really nice birds, not the same as first day, I coaxed them in to less than 20 yards, but he didn’t have a shot from his position. He was super excited just to have gone. Seeing them all the time he thought it was going to be easy. I’ll buy him a ground blind for Christmas and we can bow hunt it next year.
Did I say, I wanna move to Tennessee?


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was a great trip all around. Great action shot.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of these to contend with in the thickets


----------



## LetThemGrow

Ouch!!


----------



## J_Burk

dougell said:


> The PGC had a huge study area on SGL 176 near State college where they rotated grouse blocks every ten years.It was a great study and it showed great promise but what they did was cut small blocks of pole timber and let the tops lay for cover.It was all labor with no commercial timber being sold to offset the cost.Another issue was,you had to have the right species for it to work.You can't just cut let's say oak and expect to make grouse habitat.Finding that right composition wasn't available on every or even most SGL's.We do have the right composition on certain parts of SGL 77 up hear and they do rotate those cuts every 10 years.Could more be done?Sure,but again,it comes down to money and manpower.
> 
> Grouse populations are a strange thing because they cycle and you're correct,the right habitat is crucial.Something crazy has happened all over the country and they're blaming it on west nile virus.I'm not sure I buy it though because our grouse population has crashed around here and crows,who are more susceptaple to WN are everywhere.We used to have really good grouse population around here but as the right clearcuts matured,the grouse started to vanish.I had one last hold out on a piece of Moshannon state forest.It was a miserable climb to get there so it rarely ever got hunted.However,it was nothing but small clearcuts and grapevine tangle that seemed to go on forever.Up until five years ago,it was nothing to have 20+ flushed in a day.Within two years,I didn't see a single grouse or have a single flush and that's with a couple of good dogs.Generally you'll see a population decline and the habitat declines but this was almost immediate.I have no idea what happened and I don't think anyone else does either.I do know that the PGC's grouse biologist is working very hard to try and figure it out.Like you said,more needs to be done with the habitat but something else happened.In the end though,it's always about habitat.If you don't have the right habitat,you won't have the game.




I still hunt 176 a bit. Used to see tons of grouse in that checkerboard areas they cut, but as those areas grew up, I’ve seen less and less grouse. I can go through there with my dog and barely flush one. It was a neat concept and did well for years


----------



## nicko

Still a decent amount of grouse up on our lease in potter 3A. I have never gotten out of my way to hunt them because I’m always deer hunting but inevitably when I get up on my feet and start moving, I do kick them up.


----------



## nicko

Youth spring gobbler hunt is tomorrow. Anybody planning to get a young hunter out for a crack at a bird?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Lots of these to contend with in the thickets
> View attachment 7396690


Have contended with them MANY times...when someone tells you they'll puncture a truck/tractor tire, believe them....


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Still a decent amount of grouse up on our lease in potter 3A. I have never gotten out of my way to hunt them because I’m always deer hunting but inevitably when I get up on my feet and start moving, I do kick them up.


Saw more in the limited time that I put in last year up there, than in the previous 5 years combined...has a lot to do with habitat growth over that period of time, but the creekbottom that is littered with crab apples, has grown dens on the east side the grouse love to skirt the edge of that growth....


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Youth spring gobbler hunt is tomorrow. Anybody planning to get a young hunter out for a crack at a bird?


I hope to but my son is supposed to have a baseball game in Warren at 11:00amThat doesn't leave much time as the bus will leave at 8:00am.The turkeys have been consistently inconsistent this spring.Bird numbers are down some but they were gobbling pretty good about 3 weeks ago,then they just clammed up.I hadn't heard a bird in over two weeks so I hit some old spots on sunday and did about a 6 mile loop on my bike.I did hear what sounded to be 4 in one spot but that was it and being as there were at least 4,most likely a band of jakes.Monday I went to a different spot and two were gobbling their heads off.That's the easiest spot to get in and out of for a quick hunt but they haven't gobbled since.I never get too worked up about a lack of gobbling because that just follows changes in the annual breeding ecology.Eventually they'll gobble and you just have to be patient and be there when the time is right.time isn't on our side this year.Jordan has a baseball game almost every single saturday morning and there won't be many if any opportunities to go before school.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Youth spring gobbler hunt is tomorrow. Anybody planning to get a young hunter out for a crack at a bird?


Camille like hunting them, but doesn't want to kill them....I told her if she wanted we can make the trip and hunt them with a camera...she'll decide tonight. Since it's ~90mins to Hickory Run from my place the 300AM wake-up call is usually the deal breaker.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Personally, I think the deer hunting in Pennsylvania is a pretty good quality right now. The herd reduction of the early 2000s definitely resulted in some slow years but once things stabilized and tag allocations were reduced, the deer I see now have bigger bodies and the bucks have bigger racks. My buddies dad still talks about how great hunting was in Potter when he would easily see 100 deer a day running all over the place But all the buck they shot were spikes and four points and three pointers and the occasional 6.
> 
> I will take what we have right now any time over “the good old days”.


I think it really depends where you hunt. Where I hunt in Chester County we are covered up in spikes and 4 pts including some big deer with no points. Once in a while something a little better shows up but sighting really big bucks has been few and far between. No better or worse than we've ever seen it anyway. That said, I've seen nice bucks others have killed but can't say deer hunting is better than it ever was. The last truly big buck I saw in PA was about 15-16 years ago. That said, I spend limited time here on game lands with most of my weekends spent hunting in NJ. Also in that time we moved our camp from Cambria County to Carbon County. We had a few years of learning curve. We now regularly see plenty of deer but as of yet I haven't found any buck I would consider beyond average for PA.


----------



## dougell

It's the complete opposite in every place I hunt.I pass bucks every year that I would have mounted 20 years ago.More than any single factor,the lack of pressure followed by more food are the reasons.In heavily hunted areas I could see the deer situation not improving.My neighbor killed this buck 100 yards from my front door this past year.I never even knew he was there.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It's the complete opposite in every place I hunt.I pass bucks every year that I would have mounted 20 years ago.More than any single factor,the lack of pressure followed by more food are the reasons.In heavily hunted areas I could see the deer situation not improving.My neighbor killed this buck 100 yards from my front door this past year.I never even knew he was there.
> View attachment 7397010


That's a great buck.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I think it really depends where you hunt. Where I hunt in Chester County we are covered up in spikes and 4 pts including some big deer with no points. Once in a while something a little better shows up but sighting really big bucks has been few and far between. No better or worse than we've ever seen it anyway. That said, I've seen nice bucks others have killed but can't say deer hunting is better than it ever was. The last truly big buck I saw in PA was about 15-16 years ago. That said, I spend limited time here on game lands with most of my weekends spent hunting in NJ. Also in that time we moved our camp from Cambria County to Carbon County. We had a few years of learning curve. We now regularly see plenty of deer but as of yet I haven't found any buck I would consider beyond average for PA.


Are you saying those “big deer with no points” are genetically inferior? Or just big bodied yearlings?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear ya Pete, that's why I've shifted a little...I tend to see more and better quality deer than those whom I hunt with, simply because I moved some...it's not convenient or easy; everyone else leaves camp on their ATV/UTVs to pre-hung stands and I am hiking to my spot with my climber....but so far its been worth it. I passed on a few last year that made other in camp nuts (nothing big by any stretch, but that's kind of the point isn't it....passing on a 95" 8-point infuriates the crowd), but I had seen three different buck in the 135-140 class and even though I ate tag soup, it didn't really taste that bad as I had the experiences of seeing and plotting against those other buck to wash it down.

I can say with great confidence, the caliber of deer that I have seen on the hoof has increased tremendously over the last 15 years in Delco, Chesco, Montco, and Potter...can't say that I see them in the same places/spaces as I did before; I had to adapt a little.


----------



## Mr. October

These are some of the better bucks we have on trail cam this past year in 5D. All are decent but none that is anything bigger or better than we've ever seen. For each of these there were probably a dozen pics of spikes and 4 points.

This one is probably the best all year. Note the date. Hopefully he survived the late season, highways, etc.
If so he'll be a beast this coming year.










This dude isn't real big antler-wise and not a lot of points but check out the mass. We never laid eyes on him. I don't know if he made it
through the season or not. I'm not even sure if he would be considered legal. I can't tell if there are any more points off the backs.
_edit_ Actually looking closer I think he is still in velvet here. He must have had other issues going on. 









I can't find it now but we have a pick of a similar sized deer that is a straight up big 4 pt. Looks just ike this but the left antler
looks just like the right one here.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya Pete, that's why I've shifted a little...I tend to see more and better quality deer than those whom I hunt with, simply because I moved some...it's not convenient or easy; everyone else leaves camp on their ATV/UTVs to pre-hung stands and I am hiking to my spot with my climber....but so far its been worth it. I passed on a few last year that made other in camp nuts (nothing big by any stretch, but that's kind of the point isn't it....passing on a 95" 8-point infuriates the crowd), but I had seen three different buck in the 135-140 class and even though I ate tag soup, it didn't really taste that bad as I had the experiences of seeing and plotting against those other buck to wash it down.
> 
> I can say with great confidence, the caliber of deer that I have seen on the hoof has increased tremendously over the last 15 years in Delco, Chesco, Montco, and Potter...can't say that I see them in the same places/spaces as I did before; I had to adapt a little.


That is why we moved camp to a different part of the State. Where we were in Cambria county was really barren. Trail cams showed almost no deer of any kind over a period of weeks. And it's just as well. That area is smack in the middle of CWD. I'm sure that is coming to the rest of the state before too long but for now we are out of it.

My best spot on public land is 3 miles on GPS from the truck. Nobody else in camp has the wherewithall to go back there. I see way more deer than all but one guy who may be in the best spot on the mountain. But none of the bucks I've seen have been anything like 135-140. At best 120ish.

I spent a few days just walking the past couple years and have a few other spots to try. But then, I'm not a giant horn hunter either.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Are you saying those “big deer with no points” are genetically inferior? Or just big bodied yearlings?


A lot of the small bucks we see are yearlings but we do seem to see a few big-bodied deer every year with poor/no antler growth. I have no way of knowing why they don't get big antlers or a lot of points. Food? Genetics? Beats me . . .


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Youth spring gobbler hunt is tomorrow. Anybody planning to get a young hunter out for a crack at a bird?


Taking my brother out and hoping for a repeat of last year[emoji6] can't wait!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Youth spring gobbler hunt is tomorrow. Anybody planning to get a young hunter out for a crack at a bird?


My son has soccer at 9:30 in Tredyffrin and then 2:30 in Horsham. I'll take him out Sunday. Oh, wait...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hahaha


----------



## nicko

I noticed with all the final approvals for the 2021/2022 season that the Pennsylvania legislature was not impressed with the PGC website updates that would allow them to take over the sale of doe tags.

👎


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any fawn sightings yet? 

Spotted my first this morning in the way into the office.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Any fawn sightings yet?
> 
> Spotted my first this morning in the way into the office.


That’s early. 200 day gestation would put that doe being bred October 5th.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moved a cam in that area on my way home, maybe I’ll get lucky and get some pics[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> A lot of the small bucks we see are yearlings but we do seem to see a few big-bodied deer every year with poor/no antler growth. I have no way of knowing why they don't get big antlers or a lot of points. Food? Genetics? Beats me . . .


I see big bodied deer with no antlers too...they are does.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I see big bodied deer with no antlers too...they are does.


----------



## Mr. October

Question for turkey hunters . . from the regulations . . . does this apply if you have a concealed weapons permit?


----------



## Johnboy60

I believe a valid license to carry permit supersedes this as it does in archery season. Still illegal to hunt with it.


----------



## Johnboy60

Sec. 2525. Possession of firearm for protection of self or others.
(a) General rule.—*It is lawful for a law enforcement officer or any person who possesses a valid license to carry a firearm issued under 18 Pa C.S. Section 6109 (relating to licenses) to be in possession of a loaded or unloaded firearm while engaged in any activity regulated by this title*.
(b) Construction.
(1) This section shall supersede any prohibition on the possession of firearms or ammunition contained in any other provision of this title.
(2) This subsection shall not be construed to permit the hunting or harvesting of any wildlife with a firearm or ammunition not otherwise permitted by this title.

I found the above excerpt in the PA Game Law. Not sure what year they put this in but glad they did. The Game Commission should never take part in any infringement of our Second Amendment rights.


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> Sec. 2525. Possession of firearm for protection of self or others.
> (a) General rule.—*It is lawful for a law enforcement officer or any person who possesses a valid license to carry a firearm issued under 18 Pa C.S. Section 6109 (relating to licenses) to be in possession of a loaded or unloaded firearm while engaged in any activity regulated by this title*.
> (b) Construction.
> (1) This section shall supersede any prohibition on the possession of firearms or ammunition contained in any other provision of this title.
> (2) This subsection shall not be construed to permit the hunting or harvesting of any wildlife with a firearm or ammunition not otherwise permitted by this title.
> 
> I found the above excerpt in the PA Game Law. Not sure what year they put this in but glad they did. The Game Commission should never take part in any infringement of our Second Amendment rights.


Thanks. I THOUGHT that was the regulation but was having trouble finding that section. I think because I opened a link directly to the Turkey regs.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> Thanks. I THOUGHT that was the regulation but was having trouble finding that section. I think because I opened a link directly to the Turkey regs.


No problem. I had trouble finding it too. The section you posted at post #4899 that said “carrying” is unlawful is a bit odd. Giving them the benefit of the doubt, it may have just been an oversight on their part.


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> No problem. I had trouble finding it too. The section you posted at post #4899 that said “carrying” is unlawful is a bit odd. Giving them the benefit of the doubt, it may have just been an oversight on their part.


Unfortunately, with constantly updated and amended documents, inconsistencies abound.


----------



## Mathias

Color of this young one looks weird to me. Are the spots on them all ticks? 🥺


----------



## Johnboy60

Mathias said:


> Color of this young one looks weird to me. Are the spots on them all ticks? 🥺
> View attachment 7397845


No. Losing winter coats.


----------



## Mathias

Johnboy60 said:


> No. Losing winter coats.


Never saw one with such a 2 tone appearance, back end is really light, the rest of the herd more mottled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Never saw one with such a 2 tone appearance, back end is really light, the rest of the herd more mottled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one like that too. Also looks like it was shot with an arrow at some point. I am hoping to get a picture of her on my trailcam.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mathias said:


> Never saw one with such a 2 tone appearance, back end is really light, the rest of the herd more mottled.


Some of the deer I’ve seen lately have a lighter shade to them but they all look a little rough right now. That one doesn’t look too unusual to me.


----------



## Mathias

5 minutes ago out back window, maybe just blowing coat.


----------



## nicko

I’d say in between winter snd summer coats.


----------



## nicko

Got a new Potter license plate at the Black Forest Trading Post this weekend. Went with the old school look. The store was bustling.....good to see people getting up and getting out.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Got a new Potter license plate at the Black Forest Trading Post this weekend. Went with the old school look. The store was bustling.....good to see people getting up and getting out.
> View attachment 7397983
> View attachment 7397984


Do they bother with masks in Potter? It seems around me masks are becoming less common. I got my 2nd Pfizer jab today. I told my wife in 2 weeks I'm done with masks. I doubt I'll win that battle with her...lol!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Do they bother with masks in Potter? It seems around me masks are becoming less common. I got my 2nd Pfizer jab today. I told my wife in 2 weeks I'm done with masks. I doubt I'll win that battle with her...lol!


Owners at the trading post were maskless......hence a lot of in-store patrons were no mask. From what I see up there it’s 60/40 masks vs no masks. The trading post is a mom-n-pop shop so they have no corporate policy dictating. Other stores are sticking to the edict but not telling people to leave or mask up.

Our son went to get his first shot yesterday at Boyertown area high school… My wife signed him up…we mistakenly thought he was OK going by himself but they told him since he’s under 18 he needed to have a parent to sign for him so they turned him away..... but he said they were nice about it. I will be going with him on Tuesday for his 2nd attempt.

I have not yet scheduled myself even though it’s open to everybody because I want to make sure I have off work the following day in case I feel like crap.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Got a new Potter license plate at the Black Forest Trading Post this weekend. Went with the old school look. The store was bustling.....good to see people getting up and getting out.
> View attachment 7397983
> View attachment 7397984


Add one of these to the back


----------



## jlh42581

Im seeing a decent amount of turkeys recently. Lets try to not kill them all. Maybe consider not buying a second tag if youre in the north woods.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> Im seeing a decent amount of turkeys recently. *Lets try to not kill them all.* Maybe consider not buying a second tag if youre in the north woods.


Shouldn't be a problem for me......


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Im seeing a decent amount of turkeys recently. Lets try to not kill them all. Maybe consider not buying a second tag if youre in the north woods.


I'll be happy if I see or hear a turkey while turkey hunting.


----------



## nicko

Actually saw two turkeys in two days up in Potter this weekend. Prior to those, my turkey sightings to this point for the season was zero..


----------



## Sight Window

I pasted a turkey on the side of the road in Charlestown township (near Phoenixville) this morning. He was trying to walk though a chain link fence, I hope he did not get hit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight Window said:


> I pasted a turkey on the side of the road in Charlestown township (near Phoenixville) this morning. He was trying to walk though a chain link fence, I hope he did not get hit.


Wonder how close we are....I saw three (two toms and a hen) in Charlestown, actually just off Charlestown Rd this morning...guessing around 6:40ish....in either case, small world.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Owners at the trading post were maskless......hence a lot of in-store patrons were no mask. From what I see up there it’s 60/40 masks vs no masks. The trading post is a mom-n-pop shop so they have no corporate policy dictating. Other stores are sticking to the edict but not telling people to leave or mask up.
> 
> Our son went to get his first shot yesterday at Boyertown area high school… My wife signed him up…we mistakenly thought he was OK going by himself but they told him since he’s under 18 he needed to have a parent to sign for him so they turned him away..... but he said they were nice about it. I will be going with him on Tuesday for his 2nd attempt.
> 
> I have not yet scheduled myself even though it’s open to everybody because I want to make sure I have off work the following day in case I feel like crap.


I've yet to wear a mask in any store or restaurant during this entire fiasco.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I've yet to wear a mask in any store or restaurant during this entire fiasco.


Definitely would not be able to get away with that in the SE part of the state. Phoenixville borough had signs up saying you could get a $50-$100 fine if you were not masked up in *public*. They ended up taking those signs down real quick and issued an apology.


----------



## Mr. October

Sight Window said:


> I pasted a turkey on the side of the road in Charlestown township (near Phoenixville) this morning. He was trying to walk though a chain link fence, I hope he did not get hit.


I always see deer trying to go through that fence.


----------



## dougell

That's just one more reason why I live where I live.I don't have an issue following rules that actually make sense but the mask mandates where nothing but feel-good measures designed to control people.Our wrestlers had compete with masks on and couldn't shake their opponents hands after the match.That makes about as much sense as whizzing directly into a 90 mph wind.They want our baseball players to play outside with a mask on.Only one kid wears one.I'm not wearing a mask in a restaurant for 20 feet,just to take it off and sit there and appease other people's irrational fears.It just makes no sense. If a business asked me to leave,I would and I'd never come back.I haven't had that problem though.I'm not getting a vaccine either.My entire family had covid back in March.I had mild cold symptoms for two days.My son had a mild fever and a sore throat along with my wife.My daughter was about the same as me.I'm not saying it's not a real disease that poses a threat to certain people because it certainly does.However,we'll never recover from what's done to this country and it didn't have to happen the way it did.Use common sense and protect the most vulnerable.They did the exact opposite in this state.I will not wear a compliance mask unless I'm hunting turkeys.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I'll be happy if I see or hear a turkey while turkey hunting.


Same here....


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> Wonder how close we are....I saw three (two toms and a hen) in Charlestown, actually just off Charlestown Rd this morning...guessing around 6:40ish....in either case, small world.


We must live close because I saw one tom in that same place at 8:35!


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 5 minutes ago out back window, maybe just blowing coat.
> View attachment 7397965


 That little guy is quite light colored on back half, I haven’t seen as drastic as that before


----------



## 12-Ringer

Me neither...I am inclined to think there is a little more to that situation than shedding the winter coat....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Joe, did you ever publish the "Archery Talk PA Buck Statistics"...for 2020?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nope, unlike the previous year, no one sent me info..I can certainly pull the PA data from the Annual Contest, but that won't have WMU info and may not be as valuable.


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> Nope, unlike the previous year, no one sent me info..I can certainly pull the PA data from the Annual Contest, but that won't have WMU info and may not be as valuable.


I sent you mine 6 months ago. Everybody else must be the slackers


----------



## vonfoust

I sent the data on my archery buck....


----------



## 138104

Schleprock1 said:


> I sent you mine 6 months ago. Everybody else must be the slackers


Hey, I sent mine too!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Wonder how close we are....I saw three (two toms and a hen) in Charlestown, actually just off Charlestown Rd this morning...guessing around 6:40ish....in either case, small world.


I see that flock every week, the move all over that surrounding area


----------



## 12-Ringer

I ended up with PA specific data from 4 members...three “outted” themselves...didn’t think that was sufficient enough to interest the larger contingent.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I see that flock every week, the move all over that surrounding area


Do you think they are at all domesticated? They didn’t seem too bothered by the jogger that was bearing down in them, but them again it wasn’t like I watched the entire interaction as I drove by....


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I ended up with PA specific data from 4 members...three “outted” themselves...didn’t think that was sufficient enough to interest the larger contingent.


Guess it was an off year.


----------



## Nukeshtr

Perry24 said:


> Guess it was an off year.


Tag soup for some... 😩😩😩


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Seemed as though 2020 was a rather good archery season for many, wonder why data submission was so poor!?

Only 1 other hunter from my area submitted data for my WMU in 2019, but the data across the rest of the board was still interesting, oh well, maybe more will participate this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone planning on being out on Saturday? Weather across most of the State is looking decent. I am thinking I may head up to Hickory Run for the morning. 

We're holding a 50th Anniversary dinner for my parents on Saturday night. Just something small, my two brothers and I, our wives, and children (12-total). Six of the 8 adults are totally vaccinated, the two others have each had their first shot, my son and nephew have each had their first shot....about as safe as we could be for Camille's sake. She has been participating in a clinical trial since November 23 and while she physically looks and feels well, the constant testing still indicates the same levels of Leukemia are present. She is a warrior in every sense of the word!

A few pics from a trip to Hickory Run last spring....


----------



## dougell

Prayers for you daughter Joe.


----------



## Mr. October

All the best to her Joe . . . . 

I plan to be out. I have no expectation of actually seeing a turkey since I don't really have the vaguest idea what I'm doing but it will be fun to be in the woods. I'll probably be on SGL106/Conrad Weiser State Forest. I'm sure I won't be alone. I'll probably also have my 12 gauge "bow" with me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Pete...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

God Bless Camille!

Me and the "oldman" will be giving it hell on Saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Same to you Joe. 

I haven't seen my pops this enthused for turkey season in a few years, maybe cause he only had a chance at jakes last year but didn't take one!?


----------



## vonfoust

More prayers for Camille. Hadn't heard anything so was hoping it was behind you. I'm going to try to get out. I say I'm motivated every year, then 4am comes around


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> More prayers for Camille. Hadn't heard anything so was hoping it was behind you. I'm going to try to get out. I say I'm motivated every year, then 4am comes around


I have meetings with people in India every morning so I'm up at 3:30-4:00 every day anyway for years. I can handle 4:00a.m. way better than I handle 8:30pm. So I probably won't be out trying to roost any birds. LOL!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck Joe and Camille!!

Debating taking a run to Schuylkill Co with my son, as we aren’t seeing any birds where we normally hunt. He’d be tickled with a Jake, his dad is a poor guide.


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone planning on being out on Saturday? Weather across most of the State is looking decent. I am thinking I may head up to Hickory Run for the morning.
> 
> We're holding a 50th Anniversary dinner for my parents on Saturday night. Just something small, my two brothers and I, our wives, and children (12-total). Six of the 8 adults are totally vaccinated, the two others have each had their first shot, my son and nephew have each had their first shot....about as safe as we could be for Camille's sake. She has been participating in a clinical trial since November 23 and while she physically looks and feels well, the constant testing still indicates the same levels of Leukemia are present. She is a warrior in every sense of the word!
> 
> A few pics from a trip to Hickory Run last spring....


Praying for your adorable girl......Dave


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone planning on being out on Saturday? Weather across most of the State is looking decent. I am thinking I may head up to Hickory Run for the morning.
> 
> We're holding a 50th Anniversary dinner for my parents on Saturday night. Just something small, my two brothers and I, our wives, and children (12-total). Six of the 8 adults are totally vaccinated, the two others have each had their first shot, my son and nephew have each had their first shot....about as safe as we could be for Camille's sake. She has been participating in a clinical trial since November 23 and while she physically looks and feels well, the constant testing still indicates the same levels of Leukemia are present. She is a warrior in every sense of the word!
> 
> A few pics from a trip to Hickory Run last spring....


She’s look really good Joe, especially everything she has gone through! A true trooper right there!!!


----------



## perryhunter4

I’ll be out Saturday solo. Been up well before light and work for weeks scouting in mornings. It’s been nice to be back out watching the woods come alive again! 
By the end of late archery and flintlock you’re worn down, but it’s unbelievable how only a very little bit of time goes by and you’re starving to be back out there!!


----------



## Johnboy60

She’s blessed to have you and you her. You can tell by the look on her face how happy she is to be there. Thoughts and prayers and hope they’re gobbling.


----------



## nicko

Camille sounds like a fighter. 
👍🏻
Good luck if you get out.


----------



## Mathias

An amazing child your daughter Camille, she wears a beautiful smile despite carrying such a heavy load. It hurts the heart. Hope she bags a big ol’ tom 🦃


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I ended up with PA specific data from 4 members...three “outted” themselves...didn’t think that was sufficient enough to interest the larger contingent.


I forgot to send data, must not be used to filling tags

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^LOL^^^


----------



## TauntoHawk

I am taking my wife out Saturday in 3C and will hop over to NY for Sunday. 

I was in MD this past weekend, had a great time camping with the guys, the hunting was interesting. We covered lots of ground, heard lots of birds but experienced the most intense hunting pressure I have ever seen, which was accompanied by the worst hunter interactions I've encountered yet. Without great details it ranged from just crowded, to rude, ignorant to outright dangerous. 

Looking forward to this weekend where I will be spoiled with private land before I jump back into the public land scrum. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that..hopefully you'll be rewarded with a great experience with your wife on Saturday.


----------



## LostnWoods1

AjPUNISHER said:


> God Bless Camille!
> 
> Me and the "oldman" will be giving it hell on Saturday.


God Bless and prayers for you Daughter.


----------



## nicko

A little too warm a little too fast today. 🥵


----------



## HNTRDAVE

All packed and ready for camp in Potter, heading up first thing tomorrow morning. Trout fishing, turkey hunting , camp chores, and bringing my elk mount home! Can’t wait!


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> All packed and ready for camp in Potter, heading up first thing tomorrow morning. Trout fishing, turkey hunting , camp chores, and bringing my elk mount home! Can’t wait!


Weekend can’t get much better than all that. Good luck getting on the birds.

Not that the turkeys have anything to worry about with me chasing them but we will be in Pittsburgh the next couple days getting a final look at the university where our money will be going for the next four years. As always, I will live vicariously through those who know what they are doing in killing thunder chickens. Good luck to all and be safe .


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> All packed and ready for camp in Potter, heading up first thing tomorrow morning. Trout fishing, turkey hunting , camp chores, and bringing my elk mount home! Can’t wait!


Who did the work?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Weekend can’t get much better than all that. Good luck getting on the birds.
> 
> Not that the turkeys have anything to worry about with me chasing them but we will be in Pittsburgh the next couple days getting a final look at the university where our money will be going for the next four years. As always, I will live vicariously through those who know what they are doing in killing thunder chickens. Good luck to all and be safe .


Pitt?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Pitt?


Carnegie Mellon.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Who did the work?


victor cook, he is in Sinnamahoning.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Pitt?





nicko said:


> Carnegie Mellon.


Close enough. He can still wear Pitt gear and fit in. Probably should get him a Steelers jersey to wear to church on Sundays so he can fit in as well. Especially prevalent during playoffs. Tough to beat a Lambert jersey in church on divisional round Sunday.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Close enough. He can still wear Pitt gear and fit in. Probably should get him a Steelers jersey to wear to church on Sundays so he can fit in as well. Especially prevalent during playoffs. Tough to beat a Lambert jersey in church on divisional round Sunday.


Or if he wants a lot of attention . . get him a Patriots jersey.


----------



## nicko

Ha ha ha!!! As much as I am into sports, he is not which is fine because he's 10x the student I ever was.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Carnegie Mellon.


That's a tough school to get into, so congrats to your son. What does he want to study?


----------



## 12-Ringer

What's he planning to study there?

It was one of Ty's choices, as well...


----------



## nicko

He's not sure so going in undecided and seeing where his path takes him. We were talking the other night and he said maybe neuroscience would interest him. 

Sounds good.....what's neuroscience?  He could run academic circles around my wife and me.


----------



## dougell

I'm allergic to concrete and asphalt but Pittsburgh isn't bad as far as cities go.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> He's not sure so going in undecided and seeing where his path takes him. We were talking the other night and he said maybe neuroscience would interest him.
> 
> Sounds good.....what's neuroscience? [emoji38] He could run academic circles around my wife and me.


The study of science of neuro I think...lol!


----------



## dougell

I went to PSU for Business mgmt with a minor in Pysch.It was essentially applied common sense and what good I got out of it could have been learned in a quick 6 week crash course,I had some room mates over the years who had some crazy science based majors.I used to look at what they had to do and could never comprehend how any person's mind could work that way.It's truly mind boggling and can make you feel like a little insignificant speck in the world if you let it lol.


----------



## Nukeshtr

dougell said:


> I'm allergic to concrete and asphalt but Pittsburgh isn't bad as far as cities go.


Just a smidge too flat south of 80 in my opinion... lol. 
and the Pittsburgh mindset concerning sports teams has got to be from all the past inbreeding I’d say.... 😂😂😂


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> He's not sure so going in undecided and seeing where his path takes him. We were talking the other night and he said maybe neuroscience would interest him.
> 
> Sounds good.....what's neuroscience? [emoji38] He could run academic circles around my wife and me.


I know enough to know that matter is made of protons, neutrons, and electrons, but people are mostly morons

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukeshtr

Lol. I’m just kiddin. U sorthern guys are ok


----------



## 12-Ringer

We try...hahaha


Ty will be majoring in bio-medical engineering...wants to find new medicines/cures/health solutions. Final choice came down to Rensselaer, Pitt, Scranton, or Widener...much to our surprise he chose Widener citing their seamless transition between bio-med and bio-chem, and their junior year internship program. It was a close one/two with Rensselaer...both offered handsome packages, but we told him not to let that sway his decision. My wife is glad he won’t be far. Scranton’s science programs and facilitates were unreal, I would have never guessed it...learned a lot along this crazy journey with him this year. 

Waiting to hear the black market value of a healthy kidney, wondering if it will cover the meal program [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vonfoust

Good to hear Joe. These decisions are tough. Still hoping my daughter will decide what she is doing, she's got until May 1st so no pressure there......


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was hoping this 'breeze' was gonna die down by Saturday but doesn't look that way. Another blustery opener like 2019 maybe...still got a bird that morning though .

Today's wind dried out my clothes treated with Sawyers in a hurry though.


----------



## dougell

I've been out most mornings for the past two weeks and haven't heard a single gobble since last saturday.This past week I've seen two lone hens without any gobblers and a couple other lone pairs of hens.At least in these parts it seems like the hens are sitting on nests.That usually happens about a week or two into the season and it always coincides with a sharp decrease in gobblers gobbling on the roost.Most years I have my best success the last week of the season when the gobblers are lonely but they may just get lonely a week or two earlier this year.Time will tell.


----------



## rogersb

Good luck to those heading out in the AM and use your permethrin, the ticks are still bad around here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Camille changed her mind 15mph winds and 22-degree feels like temps didn’t help. If I roll out in the am, I’ll be going solo...BIG IF...haha


----------



## AjPUNISHER

⬆ Fair Weather hunter eh?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty much...never have much luck with turkey when the winds are up


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife is not trilled with the forecast but she's in the truck. Ive killed birds at least 3 times with snow flying in cold blustery conditions similar to what we will see tomorrow, but they certainly aren't the prototypical spring hunt. 

Taticams appears to be taking care of roosting for me, this guy and a jake buddy have had about 12 pictures taken tonight so they should be roosted not far in a large pine.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I can't say I ever had much turkey luck on high wind days either but I probably avoided most of those days because of it. 
Around these parts...calling for a low of around 38....64 for the high...mostly sunny day with a 10-15mph breeze, so not too bad.

According to my records, the weather for the opener in 2019 in my area was 45 degrees with a constant 15-20mph breeze with gusts over 30mph. Who knows, if it hadn't been the opening Saturday I may not have went out at all and waited for a nicer day, but my efforts paid off and the decision to go out on days like that is a little easier to make now.

If you go Joe, gun or bow?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Good luck Taunto, sounds like the wife has little choice now. No chance she'd take the truck and leave you there right .


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> I can't say I ever had much turkey luck on high wind days either but I probably avoided most of those days because of it.
> Around these parts...calling for a low of around 38....64 for the high...mostly sunny day with a 10-15mph breeze, so not too bad.
> 
> According to my records, the weather for the opener in 2019 in my area was 45 degrees with a constant 15-20mph breeze with gusts over 30mph. Who knows, if it hadn't been the opening Saturday I may not have went out at all and waited for a nicer day, but my efforts paid off and the decision to go out on days like that is a little easier to make now.
> 
> If you go Joe, gun or bow?


I decided I’m not going, it would have been with my 12guage


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Good luck Taunto, sounds like the wife has little choice now. No chance she'd take the truck and leave you there right .


She probably just came because we have child care and I promised her dinner in the finger lakes Saturday night. (I'm hunting the NY cabin Sunday morning) 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck to everyone heading out this AM!! Be safe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Snow, 25mph winds...25 degree temps....glad I didn't go....although my buddy did just get one?? If I didn't have to go so far, it would be a completely different story.


----------



## Mathias

My son and a buddy are at our place in 3C. Cold and wet he said. No activity early, maybe as it warms....


----------



## LetThemGrow

Windy here in Schuylkill Co, saw 2 jakes but no shot. Gobbled on roost but quiet on ground.


----------



## Gene94

Windy and cold this morning in 4B. Nothing on my place where I started. Quick ran up to state forest and struck a hot gobbler from the road at the first place I stopped. He was hot but then shut up after I had circled around him a few hundred yards to set up....realized why when I saw another hunter sneaking my way. Then back to my property where I heard one gobble twice but never worked. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad you had some action Gene....that's a big part of it


----------



## LetThemGrow

Trespassers messed things up, wind didn’t help later...but we enjoyed our time together afield.


----------



## Mr. October

I saw birds! 



Okay . . towhees,wrens, robins, crows, and geese. There were no turkeys. Well . . unless you count the semipalmated domestic one that was puffed up and gobbling at ducks in the pen with him. I was on my way home.


----------



## perryhunter4

I called a big ole boy in about 10 of 7 but he hung up at about 60-65. He stared at dekes for at least 2-3 minutes then walked behind blow down bobbing head around for a bit looking, then slowly back down over lip. I am thinking it might have been the breeder hen and Jake . First time I used a lay down hen inside woods....it’s going to stay in bag anymore unless I hunt fields (rare). I also had my other feeding hen out too. I should have stayed with my tried and true set. 
Heard 3-4 distant gobbles through 8 then not a peep for rest of morn til noon. Took a walk along a creek bottom at 10 trying to strike something but nada. 
It was very windy til about 10 or so then got warm quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

We slipped in tight until I could see our bird in the tree this morning, he was barely holding onto the limb in the wind but gobbled decent after a late start. he was roosted in a really weird spot, flew down and strutted around the rim of the pond below the house so we tried to get out ahead of him but he made it to the food plot first and spent an hour strutting and gobbling in the center. It was tough to get close with no vegitation so we set up about 100yds off and went to work. He didn't budge until I gave him a challenge gobble and he came to the woods edge about 65yds away and peered into the woods but just wasnt fired enough to commit and kept moving up the edge. His last Gobble was 7:22. We sat tight and heard a few distant birds around 8:15 but nothing on our place. The wind let up and the sun broke out around 10 and we sat the main food plot and saw 2 hens and jake but didn't hear a peep more. 

Did some food plot chores, found a small shed antler and left for the NY cabin around 3pm. 61 and sunny now hard to believe our real feel was in the teens this AM and dusting of snow was present. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Finished PA triple trophy#5 this morning at 1157. I didn't hear a peep in the wind until 1140 after it died down a bit. 2 year old double beard, 8.5" & 3.5".


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Brother!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats Brother! Damn near last minute to.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't know what the hellz just happened there!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No way that wind was 10-15mph most of this morning...part of the time I don't think I would have heard a bird gobble beyond 50yds. 

I was happy I wore the long johns but was wishing I hadn't on the walk out, warmed up pretty fast.

5 deer and 2 trespassers before 6am. Heard a bird in my dads direction on the roost while I was walking in but that was it. He heard 4 gobbling from 5:30 till about 7:30 but never got a look at any of them. 
Heard a lone tom on the ground a few times after 6am but he was faint. Didn't hear a gobble again till I moved in my dads direction. We got 2 going again around 9am and one seemed to be getting closer. I expected to hear a shot any minute but didn't know dad had moved away his spot a bit earlier. Best we can figure is pop got busted without knowing it while getting back to his spot cause that bird was pretty hot and then just quit talking all of a sudden.

Right at 10am I had made my way to the opposite end of the property. I no sooner rounded the corner of a wooded finger ravine next to the field when I saw a red headed bird along the edge about 70yds further down. I'm not sure if I would have gone un-noticed had it not been for the wind, but he didn't seem to notice me as I ducked down and then made my way to the nearest tree. I still wasn't sure if he had seen me but if he came in he was likely going to come right back up the edge at me. The bad...he was gonna be damn near in my lap before I'd see him. I threw out a couple yelps and he hammered right back from about 100 or so yards. Some more yelps with a few cutts and I clammed up. He was soon on his way and after a few more gobbles he was stone dead by 10:06am...15yds away.

We hunted till noon but couldn't find another willing bird for pops. Back near the truck at the opposite end of the property at quitting time we saw 3 more toms together over on a neighbor.

the tree I sat at...








how he fell...
















some jackass posing with a turkey. Their were a couple where the wind played hell with the fan.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats to you killers, hoping NY pans out in the morning

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> Finished PA triple trophy#5 this morning at 1157. I didn't hear a peep in the wind until 1140 after it died down a bit. 2 year old double beard, 8.5" & 3.5".


Congrats!!

And congrats AJ!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great job guys


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> Finished PA triple trophy#5 this morning at 1157. I didn't hear a peep in the wind until 1140 after it died down a bit. 2 year old double beard, 8.5" & 3.5".


Very cool! Talk about getting it done, quite literally, in the 11th hour!!!


----------



## davydtune

I was trying to jockey position on two paint brushes but just couldn't get it done. Knew were they were roosted, knew how they would travel but a mix of wind and kids riding 4 wheelers (they got into some trouble but not from me 😉 ) I just couldn't. Could hear them on and off all morning but didn't lay eyes on them until 11:45, across a big field (about 300 yards out) and still with a hen. They were strutting their stuff. I tried to call, gave the loudest cuts and yelps I could but they were not interested at all. Had I had a little more time I could have easily swung around them to cut them off at a pinch in a corner of the one field but not in 15 mins, lol!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Silent roost this morning or I was too far away to hear them, but got some going. By 8:06 I had seen 5 longbeards, 6 jakes, 5 hens and filled my special tag. Still be a designated caller in PA but I'll be taking an earlier road trip then I planned. Didn't expect to tag out so quick but I stepped in somethin I guess...

as he laid. A bit heavier then the first one at 21.89lbs








one of the 2 stubby's that hung around watching my bird flop. Was a little surprised they didn't jump on him.


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ!!! Love pic #2 action shot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Silent roost this morning or I was too far away to hear them, but got some going. By 8:06 I had seen 5 longbeards, 6 jakes, 5 hens and filled my special tag. Still be a designated caller in PA but I'll be taking an earlier road trip then I planned. Didn't expect to tag out so quick but I stepped in somethin I guess...
> 
> as he laid. A bit heavier then the first one at 21.89lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the 2 stubby's that hung around watching my bird flop. Was a little surprised they didn't jump on him.


Great quick season! I love those barrel chested heavy birds

I like the barring on the center of his fan 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Silent roost this morning or I was too far away to hear them, but got some going. By 8:06 I had seen 5 longbeards, 6 jakes, 5 hens and filled my special tag. Still be a designated caller in PA but I'll be taking an earlier road trip then I planned. Didn't expect to tag out so quick but I stepped in somethin I guess...
> 
> as he laid. A bit heavier then the first one at 21.89lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the 2 stubby's that hung around watching my bird flop. Was a little surprised they didn't jump on him.


Wow! Pretty bird. Nice!


----------



## vonfoust

So, I'm really starting to figure out that I stink at turkey hunting. Going to start looking for morels while "turkey hunting". Anyone have suggestions on where to find them? Volunteers for eating the first couple I pick? (If it's anything like sheds, and I expect it to be, there won't be a mushroom found.)


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> So, I'm really starting to figure out that I stink at turkey hunting. Going to start looking for morels while "turkey hunting". Anyone have suggestions on where to find them? Volunteers for eating the first couple I pick? (If it's anything like sheds, and I expect it to be, there won't be a mushroom found.)


What kind of arrows and broadheads do you use for those?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> So, I'm really starting to figure out that I stink at turkey hunting. Going to start looking for morels while "turkey hunting". Anyone have suggestions on where to find them? Volunteers for eating the first couple I pick? (If it's anything like sheds, and I expect it to be, there won't be a mushroom found.)


In PA, if you can find a stand of slippery elms, you're in a good spot....Google or do a YT search....IF you are lucky to find some I can give you a tip....cut a section of slippery elm and hide it somewhere, take 2-3 of the morels you found and break them apart, spreading them on the ground near the cut elm...you'll have a little morel farm in a year or two...


----------



## justinc535

AjPUNISHER said:


> Silent roost this morning or I was too far away to hear them, but got some going. By 8:06 I had seen 5 longbeards, 6 jakes, 5 hens and filled my special tag. Still be a designated caller in PA but I'll be taking an earlier road trip then I planned. Didn't expect to tag out so quick but I stepped in somethin I guess...
> 
> as he laid. A bit heavier then the first one at 21.89lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the 2 stubby's that hung around watching my bird flop. Was a little surprised they didn't jump on him.


One of the prettier fans I've seen in a while, congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

justinc535 said:


> One of the prettier fans I've seen in a while, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I agree, that's a great looking Tom.....if I were ever tempted to invest in another mount, that would be one that challenges me....

My hope is to have a display with a Grand Slam...not sure if I'll get a Super or a World, but I think a Grand should be attainable once I find the time....


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> So, I'm really starting to figure out that I stink at turkey hunting. Going to start looking for morels while "turkey hunting". Anyone have suggestions on where to find them? Volunteers for eating the first couple I pick? (If it's anything like sheds, and I expect it to be, there won't be a mushroom found.)


I think both of us would have a better chance at seeing bigfoot than finding a shed or any morels. I'm 0 fer 2 on those.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I think both of us would have a better chance at seeing bigfoot than finding a shed or any morels. I'm 0 fer 2 on those.


I figure I've got as much chance of calling in a morel as a turkey.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I figure I've got as much chance of calling in a morel as a turkey.


----------



## perryhunter4

Great bird AJ!....and Heck of a gobbler season....well, while it lasted


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife was able to get a tag on one. We weren't hearing anything on the roost so we were moving and checking areas with an owl call, we got through a section of pines to a recently thinned piece of oaks when I owl hooted and a bird hammers inside 100yds, we scramble back to the edge of the pines to set up and I check him again with a hoot and he gobbles, no sooner than I say to her "I think hes on the ground already" then I see him coming. We never made a turkey noise so I don't know if he heard the leaves rustling or what. I can't see a beard so I give her the hold off Signal and he closes inside 40yds and locks up looking at something off to the left. I can only see his back and a wing and he stayed like that for 20min. He finally turns around and slowly starts to work off and I can see he's got either the best jake beard or the smallest tom beard but his wing patch seems to be fully grown in and his head and body size said tom to me. I was too slow on the assessment and by the time I tell her shoot him if you can he's behind some trees and branches. He never looked our way once but something made him nervous and he wasn't turning around for anything and quickly slid off. 

We decide instead of hot pursuit to give him time to work off and find a change in his mood so we went the opposite direction. About 30min later I hear a hen cackle, I call back to her and instead a bird gobbles, I cut back and now 2 answer. We drop back to a tree with some good back cover and the birds are closing fast and gobbling hard, one sounds strong but the other sounds a bit suspicious like a jake. She can see them closing but at my angle I can't, when they reach 40yds they come trotting onto an old atv road and no sooner do I get out "jakes but you can shoo" bang she folds the front bird. 

She looked at me and said " I knew they were jakes already but if they want to gobble like a big boy they can get shot like one too!" 

We hunted the rest of the day for me with no action.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Congrats AJ!!! Love pic #2 action shot.


Last spring would have been great for action stills, IF I had been videoing. I watched one bird come out of the woods from about 200yds, gobble and strut his way down the field right to me. Another tom was with 3 hens and a buddy longbeard...been a short video but extremely close with nothing between us but air. Neither hunt this spring worked out very well for videoing so far but I'm not done trying .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to you and your wife Taunto! I have faith you'll get a crack at a good one.


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to you and your wife Taunto! I have faith you'll get a crack at a good one.


I won't really get to hunt for my own tags until next Monday, so far I've had someone else with on every hunt batting primary gun except yesterday where I hunted public and saw more people than turkeys. I got a busy work week and my wife works the weekend which will keep me at home with the kids but starting next Monday I should be able to hunt every day before work for about 2 weeks. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats to your wife taunto. Great recap.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, that's a great looking Tom.....if I were ever tempted to invest in another mount, that would be one that challenges me....
> 
> My hope is to have a display with a Grand Slam...not sure if I'll get a Super or a World, but I think a Grand should be attainable once I find the time....


Didn't consider a mount although he's not the first one I've killed with similar barring. I'm not sure what it would take for me consider having another bird done. I took one that was rather exceptional in 2017 with 1-5/8" spurs but didn't even consider it.

A Grand Slam display would be pretty nice. When I had enough time to do a U.S. Super Slam I would probably be too decrepit to attempt it, but then again I probably couldn't afford it anyway even though I'd only have 46 more states to go .
I'm not sure if I'd want to hunt the ocellated species, they be some seriously trippy looking birds, but those spurs are ridiculous.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats everyone on their birds! We are headed to camp this weekend so I'm planning on many many miles Saturday 😉 These mountain birds are not an easy hunt but boy is it fun


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great pics Taunto!!


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> She looked at me and said " *I knew they were jakes already but if they want to gobble like a big boy they can get shot like one too!*"


 Well done by the Missus.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Didn't consider a mount although he's not the first one I've killed with similar barring. I'm not sure what it would take for me consider having another bird done. I took one that was rather exceptional in 2017 with 1-5/8" spurs but didn't even consider it.
> 
> A Grand Slam display would be pretty nice. When I had enough time to do a U.S. Super Slam I would probably be too decrepit to attempt it, but then again I probably couldn't afford it anyway even though I'd only have 46 more states to go .
> I'm not sure if I'd want to hunt the ocellated species, they be some seriously trippy looking birds, but those spurs are ridiculous.



That’s a pretty pricey hunt as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Taunto that sounds like an awesome morning..... Great pics too


----------



## clark1402

Congrats to you and your wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Didn't consider a mount although he's not the first one I've killed with similar barring. I'm not sure what it would take for me consider having another bird done. I took one that was rather exceptional in 2017 with 1-5/8" spurs but didn't even consider it.
> 
> A Grand Slam display would be pretty nice. When I had enough time to do a U.S. Super Slam I would probably be too decrepit to attempt it, but then again I probably couldn't afford it anyway even though I'd only have 46 more states to go .
> I'm not sure if I'd want to hunt the ocellated species, they be some seriously trippy looking birds, but those spurs are ridiculous.


I need 49 states . . including PA. My only turkey success came in NJ where it isn't exactly a challenge. If you walk in the woods and say "cluck cluck cluck" chances are a bird will be along shortly.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> I won't really get to hunt for my own tags until next Monday, so far I've had someone else with on every hunt batting primary gun except yesterday where I hunted public and saw more people than turkeys. I got a busy work week and my wife works the weekend which will keep me at home with the kids but starting next Monday I should be able to hunt every day before work for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Probably related to fallout from covid with more people in the woods this spring again. The good news is many get disgusted and hang it up around 1-1/2 to 2 or so weeks in. Those that know what they're doing and keep at it, such as yourself, usually get an opportunity.
Last spring for the opening day I saw 6 other guys in the same woods, compared to 3 this year, but I'm betting the winds kept a few indoors. Monday, the woods seemed to be empty.

Saturday I gave up my spot 2 to guys that walked in on me early. The farmers I was hunting on try to keep friendly relations with the neighboring property that they came from, but at any rate...I just got up and went the other way. Around 8am they must have been on the move and gotten close enough to hear me calling. They ended up about 70yds away from me and calling with a decoy out. I think they were a little surprised when they saw me, but they got up and moved somewhere else as I never heard or saw them again the rest of the morning. I have high confidence I could put somebody in a spot on the property a lot of these guys are coming from and they could have a chance to kill a bird within a handful of sits at most, spring after spring. None of them have ever seemed to realize it though.

One of the farmers is hoping to get out this weekend and my dad was tentatively going to try tomorrow, but I'm not sure he is now. He congratulated me and shook my hand with my first bird but only shook his head when he saw the second. I know he's still happy for me, but also likely envious if not a little disgusted. He seems to be forgetting how quickly fortunes can change in the turkey woods...and that the shoe has been on the other foot so to speak at times with him having success while I struggled to have it. The season is still young.

Good luck next week Taunto! I'm assuming you'll hit NY again but are you going anywhere else this spring?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> I need 49 states . . including PA. My only turkey success came in NJ where it isn't exactly a challenge. If you walk in the woods and say "cluck cluck cluck" chances are a bird will be along shortly.


Only 48 to go then, no birds in alaska so the US super is 49


I'll be happy if I ever get half way, part of my problem is rehunting the same states over and over based on proximity. Lot easier to get to MD for the weekend than it is tennessee. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any intel on SGL 52....I can sneak a hunt in tomorrow, but have to be back here by 11:30 at the latest for a funeral....Hickory Run is 95-minutes door-to-park....seems like SGL52 would be around 60....examining either BaseMap and OnX, just wondering if anyone is willing to share some info?


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Probably related to fallout from covid with more people in the woods this spring again. The good news is many get disgusted and hang it up around 1-1/2 to 2 or so weeks in. Those that know what they're doing and keep at it, such as yourself, usually get an opportunity.
> Last spring for the opening day I saw 6 other guys in the same woods, compared to 3 this year, but I'm betting the winds kept a few indoors. Monday, the woods seemed to be empty.
> 
> Saturday I gave up my spot 2 to guys that walked in on me early. The farmers I was hunting on try to keep friendly relations with the neighboring property that they came from, but at any rate...I just got up and went the other way. Around 8am they must have been on the move and gotten close enough to hear me calling. They ended up about 70yds away from me and calling with a decoy out. I think they were a little surprised when they saw me, but they got up and moved somewhere else as I never heard or saw them again the rest of the morning. I have high confidence I could put somebody in a spot on the property a lot of these guys are coming from and they could have a chance to kill a bird within a handful of sits at most, spring after spring. None of them have ever seemed to realize it though.
> 
> One of the farmers is hoping to get out this weekend and my dad was tentatively going to try tomorrow, but I'm not sure he is now. He congratulated me and shook my hand with my first bird but only shook his head when he saw the second. I know he's still happy for me, but also likely envious if not a little disgusted. He seems to be forgetting how quickly fortunes can change in the turkey woods...and that the shoe has been on the other foot so to speak at times with him having success while I struggled to have it. The season is still young.
> 
> Good luck next week Taunto! I'm assuming you'll hit NY again but are you going anywhere else this spring?


Yes so right now I have the majority of my hunting is ahead of me, as of last night the plan that has formed is for me to leave here late Sunday night and spend 3 days in NY, 3 days at our place in PA, and then 3-4 days in NH. I'll have to keep working through the weekdays but I can get half morning hunts in every day for about 10 days then back home for a day to pick my wife up and do another 4 days with her but we likely won't hunt all 4 mornings just when she feels like it depending what else she wants to do. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Any intel on SGL 52....I can sneak a hunt in tomorrow, but have to be back here by 11:30 at the latest for a funeral....Hickory Run is 95-minutes door-to-park....seems like SGL52 would be around 60....examining either BaseMap and OnX, just wondering if anyone is willing to share some info?


I've scouted it preseason 2 different springs, found a few scratchings and hen tracks here and there but never heard a gobble on the mornings I was out at daylight listening. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Earlier today sitting on the porch enjoying a coffee on this frosty morning and listening for birds. This guy made a kill in side field.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Earlier today sitting on the porch enjoying a coffee on this frosty morning and listening for birds. This guy made a kill in side field.
> View attachment 7402777
> View attachment 7402780


That is so cool!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome...it’s something else watching them work!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

MD guide service is converting their operation...posted this yesterday.










Sharing for perspective....there are not only just a bunch of AT folks after these (lol)


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great pic Matt!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> MD guide service is converting their operation...posted this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing for perspective....there are not only just a bunch of AT folks after these (lol)


The Verizon popped up online at Cabela's this morning for a very brief window, we ordered 4 more to take the fleet to 10 but when I told my boss an hour later they were sold out. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> I figure I've got as much chance of calling in a morel as a turkey.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad saw a bald eagle sitting a nest on Saturday. I'll have to ask him exactly where and see if I can get a decent pic. 

Looking like another less then optimal turkey day tomorrow, this time rain. Pops want to go out but I guess it depends on just how much it's raining. 
I can remember a hunt he went on quite a few springs ago. It was pouring and I opted to go to work instead. He had a couple going and took a nice bird, they were both drenched. I'm not sure he'd be as game to hunt in that as he used to be though.

He changed his outing from Thursday of this week to Tuesday of next, looks like a good day at this point.


----------



## 138104

Nice find! You better go turkey hunting Saturday while you are on this hot streak. You might even stumble upon a shed!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Nice find! You better go turkey hunting Saturday while you are on this hot streak. You might even stumble upon a shed!


I've been told that


----------



## nicko

Oh crap… Chris is starting to pull away for me finding all those shrooms. An insurmountable lead.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Chris....known haunt or did you stumble upon a new area?

I'd cultivate that area for sure. some GREAT caps there....can see them stuffed with crabmeat already


----------



## vonfoust

Funny. Sitting at home last night and my buddy calls and says his daughter wants to go shooting the bows so I've got 20 mins to get ready. Had a new string installed (Perry24 makes great strings!) and hadn't really shot it since. Walking the outdoor course I look down and there they are.
My buddy thought I was nuts after I filled my hat up and told him I was filling his hat up too  Total luck, which is probably the only way I'm finding sheds morels or shooting a turkey.

Then I get home and I'm all excited and my wife won't eat them. I think the last statement was "If you're still alive by Sunday maybe I'll try them." (Along with "Do you seriously just walk around looking for things you can eat??"


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Nice find! You better go turkey hunting Saturday while you are on this hot streak. You might even stumble upon a shed!


That's funny when he sent me a txt I told him to get out there and he'll shoot a double bearded turkey and trip over a 150 shed on the way out with that kind of luck. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloradov

I hope to this year!!


----------



## 138104

This deer looks rough!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Someone texted this to me...have no idea if it’s true or not, but pretty interesting


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Someone texted this to me...have no idea if it’s true or not, but pretty interesting


The scale seems off, so I am going with fake news. Otherwise, I am cutting every tree down...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol...


----------



## nicko

We get cicadas every year and the last time the 17 year hatch came about, I don’t recall any type of copperhead mass feeding on them but we don’t really have copperheads in my area Spring City.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mathias

This guy was walking along the road by the house this morning, there is an impoundment below us along the creek, but not sure why he was up





















here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are kill in sight in our area....the damage they do is unreal.

Awesome catch though!


----------



## nicko

Looks like he could use some crest whitestrips. 

Joe, assuming you saw some of those beaver dams on Dwight Creek between red yote and dc hunt club. They have about three built.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> They are kill in sight in our area....the damage they do is unreal.
> 
> Awesome catch though!


I see no reason to kill them. Pretty amazing engineering skills.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They might be one of the best natural engineers on the planet, but will quickly destroy a parcel in more ways than one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Me, Pops and one of the farmers gave it the college try today. First property we hit...was rather crowded. They're were quite few birds there on Monday and are generally always a few, but after covering the entire property end to end we didn't even see a turkey...let alone hear any vocalizing. Strange to not even see birds in one of the fields at some point but we left to try another property with limited access.

Saw a few deer but never got decent pic opportunities other then at distance...









Property #2. Another property we often encounter birds. Heard 1 gobble at a distance almost right away to calls...over on a neighbors piece. Sounded iffy to me like a human imitating a gobble or a jake learning to, but only that one gobble. Saw several deer and covered the whole property but no luck. 

Property #3. Loads of deer but never saw or heard any turkey. Happened upon my 1st shed of the year. Has to more drops in there as it's a deer haven but I didn't look very hard for more.










We gave the farmer more exercise then he's had since the gun season and covered a lot of ground. I'm sure a few birds had to have heard our calls but it was one of those days where they just didn't seem to be responding. 3 longbeards were seen on another property of the farmers Friday afternoon, strutting together. Maybe we would have had better luck there this morning getting them on a bird, then again...you can never tell with turkey.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> They are kill in sight in our area....the damage they do is unreal.
> 
> Awesome catch though!


Ive been trying to get some removed at our NJ property. We lost 90% of the trees there to an influx of brackish water from the Delaware River a couple years ago and the damned beavers are clipping down everything new that grows. They have most of the remaining mature trees girdled and dying.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like I’ll be after the elusive PA snow turkey tomorrow...


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like I’ll be after the elusive PA snow turkey tomorrow...


It's ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

....and I forgot my snow shoes[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 12-Ringer

More importantly I guess, my snow camo....


----------



## nicko

Joe, are you up in Potter?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes...


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> More importantly I guess, my snow camo....


If you press the "Talking" button does it just say "Brrrrrrr. Go back to bed!"


----------



## ezshot81

Found these right beside my driveway last evening.


----------



## nicko

Looks like I just need to look next to my driveway to find these things.


----------



## nicko

Two weddings to go to this year.....10/23 and 11/6. What are these people thinking??????


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Two weddings to go to this year.....10/23 and 11/6. What are these people thinking??????


Simple...send a gift and skip the wedding.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Simple...send a gift and skip the wedding.


One is my brothers daughter. That one is 11/6. Already planning to come home after that one, pack the car, and head toPotter for the week. Other invite for 10/23 just came in yesterday and that will sink my chance to go up north for the senior hunt with my buddy and his dad. I can suck it up… My wife is excited to go and she’s really good about all the trips I take. I can always head up solo to hunt that Monday and Tuesday. Prime time to hunt scrapes.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Two weddings to go to this year.....10/23 and 11/6. What are these people thinking??????


Got a text two weeks ago asking if I wanted to enter a marathon in Moab Nov 6.....from a fellow bowhunter??


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic. But where do you two shop for pants being that tall?


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Got a text two weeks ago asking if I wanted to enter a marathon in Moab Nov 6.....from a fellow bowhunter??


Whaaaaat???


----------



## Schleprock1

We camp from April to the end of October. The October camping trips are only allowed to be to the local state park about 8 miles from home. I set the camper up Friday afternoon and stick around until about 10 PM. Then I head home to sleep and get up to hunt Saturday morning. And back to the campground for lunch. I will generally give up the evening hunt on Saturday because I get to hunt evenings every day of the season. But I only get those rare Saturday's to hunt mornings. And that one Sunday....


----------



## Sight Window

Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Chester Co. area? I want to get my European elk mount changed into just an antler mount. I got the original work done out west


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Chester Co. area? I want to get my European elk mount changed into just an antler mount. I got the original work done out west


Mike's Still Life Taxidermy. Looking up his info says he has a location in Spring City but he might still be located in Douglassville. Not sure of his current locale.


----------



## Sight Window

He good a 55 likes and great reviews on google, for whatever that is worth. Brian Mower Taxidermy in Lansdale

Pennsylvania taxidermy 267-640-9910


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> Mike's Still Life Taxidermy. Looking up his info says he has a location in Spring City but he might still be located in Douglassville. Not sure of his current locale.


Thanks, I have used him for deer, I am not sure if I trust him with an elk but other then size nothing is really different.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ezshot81 said:


> Found these right beside my driveway last evening.
> View attachment 7404455


Wow....better go play the lottery!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight Window said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Chester Co. area? I want to get my European elk mount changed into just an antler mount. I got the original work done out west





Sight Window said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Chester Co. area? I want to get my European elk mount changed into just an antler mount. I got the original work done out west


Just a hop away from Chesco ... Stuff-It Taxidermy...Bills a good guy...


----------



## 138104

Sight Window said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in the Chester Co. area? I want to get my European elk mount changed into just an antler mount. I got the original work done out west


I can't help with the taxidermy aspect other than someone in Bucks Co. Any particular reason why you only want a skull mount?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop got a nice bird today....20lbs 10oz, 9.5” beard, 7/8ths and 3/4” Spurs.

Called him in for my dad, was pretty cool, his best to date.


----------



## 138104

Nice bird, Bruce!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bruce and Joe!! 

Have the birds been vocal?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Congrats Bruce and Joe!!
> 
> Have the birds been vocal?


Not at all....first one we’ve heard this week.

My cousin hunted the first week and only heard 2, he got one.

Folks we’ve run into all reporting the same.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Great pic. But where do you two shop for pants being that tall?


Something I saw at Circus when I was young them long legs


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Two weddings to go to this year.....10/23 and 11/6. What are these people thinking??????


Football season too Nicko,,


----------



## PAbigbear

Filled my second tag yesterday on what was probably the most vocal turkey I've ever taken. He gobbled 170 times on the limb.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice! 

I had one of those 2-3 seasons back. Gobbled more then any other turkey I've ever heard through most of the season...and he had hens half the time. Thought he got whacked one morning and thought for sure he was a 2yr old...but was wrong on both counts.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Filled my second tag yesterday on what was probably the most vocal turkey I've ever taken. He gobbled 170 times on the limb.
> View attachment 7405238


Congrats bigbear!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Lets just say I quickly shifted from wanting to video my dads hunt this morning.... to doing my best statue impersonation to not get busted with a hen to my right yelping, another behind me, 7 jakes yelping and strutting at 22yds accompanied by another hen....AND 2 longbeards bringing up the rear but in no particular hurry. Wasn't a hell of a lot of gobbling...maybe 30 something (in just over 3hrs) and almost entirely all of them by a single tom with a dandy thick toilet brush! Jakes and a hen passed by pops like it was planned...the straggling longbeards on the other hand got to the same place but skirted around him out of range before ending up 35yds from me. He never got a shot. Closer when they came back through but not clear enough! Called the jakes back in later and had the toms and a hen going after that but the old man did something he knows better to do that ended that chance. 

2nd time the jakes came in...I heard NTO likes these kind of pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hopefully I get some action like that this morning...taking my nephew out.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Two weddings to go to this year.....10/23 and 11/6. What are these people thinking??????


10/23 . . maybe. 11/6 . . nope.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Got a text two weeks ago asking if I wanted to enter a marathon in Moab Nov 6.....from a fellow bowhunter??


I did my first marathon in November. It was a beautiful clear, cold November morning. I sort of regretted not being in a tree, but crossing that first finish line at a marathon was pretty rewarding.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Hopefully I get some action like that this morning...taking my nephew out.


Was another beautiful morning weather wise today, hope you had some more luck! Did you get more excited calling that bird in for your dad?

Yesterday morning, I was getting a bit uncharacteristically shaky by the time the 2 toms finally joined the rest, having so many birds so close...and then waiting to hear a shot from dad that never came. I was more excited just watching then I've probably been for the majority of them I've shot myself! 
I was glad when they started wandering away from me though, I was in need of a seating adjustment after not moving much at all for almost a hour solid. Couldn't have asked for a better setup other then the longbeards coming in a bit closer to dad. As the first birds worked in I had quit calling while the real hens and the jakes did the rest...was more then the longbeards could finally stand after staying back strutting, watching and listening for quite some time.

We watched those birds up the woods, me with my binos for another 2+ hours after they moved away but didn't call much more to them. My 2nd attempt to lure them back brought in 6 of the jakes but the longbeards stayed with a hen we later determined was a sitting a nest...and they didn't want to leave her it seemed. The jakes then circled back up to them, then I tried some aggressive cutting with gobbles mixed in and got an immediate gobble from the rather non vocal dominant tom and soon after the hen started answering back excitedly. Most of those 2 hours both of us could still see birds milling around from about 90 to 120yds up the woods but right after they answered me the last time dad lost sight of them and thought they wandered off. I could still see birds but when I lowered my binos I noticed dad heading up the woods in their direction!??? I quickly radioed him to inquire why but it was already too late as I saw birds going in the other direction. He tried to dispute they couldn't have seen him but the birds sudden departure seemed to reflect he was mistaken.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I did my first marathon in November. It was a beautiful clear, cold November morning. I sort of regretted not being in a tree, but crossing that first finish line at a marathon was pretty rewarding.


Good for you on completing one! 
I no longer have aspirations of doing much if any running anymore...so a marathon is definitely out, especially during that time of year. Probably worth mentioning after all the abuse I did to my body when I was younger...I think if I completed a marathon now my reward for crossing the finish line would be days of pain afterwards.


----------



## nicko

Last time my wife and I were in Key West, we were on the shuttle bus and a bunch of people that had just run in a half marathon on the island boarded. They were limping, hobbling, and looked to be in varying degrees of pain and discomfort. What fun.


----------



## nicko

Heard a property owner up in potter somewhat close to our lease is raising Russian boars and some of them have been getting out of the pen. I don’t know much about but I do know that they are nasty animals. I have never carried while bow hunting but I might need to rethink that.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Good for you on completing one!
> I no longer have aspirations of doing much if any running anymore...so a marathon is definitely out, especially during that time of year. Probably worth mentioning after all the abuse I did to my body when I was younger...I think if I completed a marathon now my reward for crossing the finish line would be days of pain afterwards.


Oh . . there is DEFINITELY a day of pain. LOL! I've done a bunch of marathons, an Ironman, and several half-ironmans. The post-marathon ache is the worst.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Last time my wife and I were in Key West, we were on the shuttle bus and a bunch of people that had just run in a half marathon on the island boarded. They were limping, hobbling, and looked to be in varying degrees of pain and discomfort. What fun.


It's worth it come hunting season when you can hike way further into the wood without even breaking a sweat than everyone else.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Story time


I had the "almost" perfect hunt Monday. Bird roosted alone where I wanted him to be, wet leaves and topography made it easy to slide inside 100yds just out of sight of his roost tree, he gobbled hard on the limb and got hotter once he hit the ground. He played hard to get just enough staying in a strut zone for 20min double and triple gobbling before he broke fast and came to the exact spot on the bench I had picked and thought "if I can only get him to come to that opening". When I squeezed off the shot I smashed a large dead limb I was certain I was clear of and the bird stood startled for a second and flew clear off the mountain. 

I don't miss turkeys often, but when I do I take it hard and personal. 

Tuesday I covered miles of public ground without so much as a fresh track. Later on in the day I was back on our land and was able to lay eyes on the bird again with a hen, and a few hours later he showed up infront of a trail cam, at dark I was able to locate him on the roost with an owl hoot and I was ready for another round. 

Wednesday I set up what I thought was 70yds from him but was likely closer to 130, he wasn't very hot this morning and mostly gobbled when provoked by crows. I only called to him twice, just a few clucks and Yelp back at his gobble. Shortly after I heard a hen Yelp above me and she appeared working her way towards me down the hill clucking. I called back to her once and heard him fly down, she was about 30yds away when he appeared as just a black shadow in the dark pines with a head so white it appeared to glow. He quick stepped the whole way in quarter strut until he hit an old skid road and popped into full strut. This time I let him get to 22yds with no questions about anything between me and him but morning air and he never moved after I pulled the trigger. 

While I have a second PA tag I drove over to the NY cabin. Spent the first 3 hours of the day speed hunting some state forest I saw alot of turkeys in during deer season. I had no trouble finding sign and seemingly had the entire place to myself seeing how I was the only vehicle down the dead end road but never raised a gobble or head anything on the roost. I got back to the cabin for a work call at 9 as I've been balancing work and hunting this entire trip. By 10 I freed up and took a walk behind the cabin, by 10:10 I had a bird answering every call. They were loafing in the shade on the edge of a field, a longbeard 2 jakes and 2 hens, I could draw interest but no intent and we had a 2hr stand off that ended with him strutting at 90yds when the noon bell hit. I had to sit tight until 12:30 just to get the clearance to crawl out of there but I'll try and tuck him in to bed tonight. 

PA bird was a good one for our mountain. 20.25lbs 9.75 beard 1&1/16 spurs

















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congratulations guys, nice gobblers.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great recap and pics Taunto....congrats!!!!!

Matt....beautiful. Hitting multiple west coast states?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Arizona or Utah? Been in a lot of places looked just like that in those two states. Red rocks.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Arizona or Utah? Been in a lot of places looked just like that in those two states. Red rocks.


Utah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Great recap and pics Taunto....congrats!!!!!
> 
> Matt....beautiful. Hitting multiple west coast states?


Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Great birds and stories AJ and Taunto!! That’s awesome! Love the details. The new job has me locked down during week but last Saturday am only heard one gobble around 6:10 on private and nothing rest of morning. Hope to find some action this Saturday!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Story time
> 
> 
> I had the "almost" perfect hunt Monday. Bird roosted alone where I wanted him to be, wet leaves and topography made it easy to slide inside 100yds just out of sight of his roost tree, he gobbled hard on the limb and got hotter once he hit the ground. He played hard to get just enough staying in a strut zone for 20min double and triple gobbling before he broke fast and came to the exact spot on the bench I had picked and thought "if I can only get him to come to that opening". When I squeezed off the shot I smashed a large dead limb I was certain I was clear of and the bird stood startled for a second and flew clear off the mountain.
> 
> Tuesday I covered miles of public ground without so much as a fresh track. Later on in the day I was back on our land and was able to lay eyes on the bird again with a hen, and a few hours later he showed up infront of a trail cam, at dark I was able to locate him on the roost with an owl hoot and I was ready for another round.
> 
> Wednesday I set up what I thought was 70yds from him but was likely closer to 130, he wasn't very hot this morning and mostly gobbled when provoked by crows. I only called to him twice, just a few clucks and Yelp back at his gobble. Shortly after I heard a hen Yelp above me and she appeared working her way towards me down the hill clucking. I called back to her once and heard him fly down, she was about 30yds away when he appeared as just a black shadow in the dark pines with a head so white it appeared to glow. He quick stepped the whole way in quarter strut until he hit an old skid road and popped into full strut. This time I let him get to 22yds with no questions about anything between me and him but morning air and he never moved after I pulled the trigger.
> 
> While I have a second PA tag I drove over to the NY cabin. Spent the first 3 hours of the day speed hunting some state forest I saw alot of turkeys in during deer season. I had no trouble finding sign and seemingly had the entire place to myself seeing how I was the only vehicle down the dead end road but never raised a gobble or head anything on the roost. I got back to the cabin for a work call at 9 as I've been balancing work and hunting this entire trip. By 10 I freed up and took a walk behind the cabin, by 10:10 I had a bird answering every call. They were loafing in the shade on the edge of a field, a longbeard 2 jakes and 2 hens, I could draw interest but no intent and we had a 2hr stand off that ended with him strutting at 90yds when the noon bell hit. I had to sit tight until 12:30 just to get the clearance to crawl out of there but I'll try and tuck him in to bed tonight.
> 
> PA bird was a good one for our mountain. 20.25lbs 9.75 beard 1&1/16 spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


This excerpt resonated with me... "I don't miss turkeys often, but when I do I take it hard and personal."

Congrats on the redemption!...though I had little doubt you would go empty handed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> Great birds and stories AJ and Taunto!! That’s awesome! Love the details. The new job has me locked down during week but last Saturday am only heard one gobble around 6:10 on private and nothing rest of morning. Hope to find some action this Saturday!


I like story time as well. Taunto definitely has a way with words. Too bad more regulars don't turkey hunt. There have been some great deer hunting reads over the years in here, whether anything was killed or not. 
Wondering how the morning went with Joe and his nephew?

You heard more then we did last Saturday and we hit 3 properties by noon. 
Same property we were at Wednesday was also the same property we heard/saw nothing at Saturday, is where we've seen the most other hunters and is also where I took both my birds from and have seen the most birds. Weekends have defintely seen more pressure as we've been there twice during weekdays and didn't see another hunter. Probably be there this Saturday again, maybe with 2 gunners, and then I'm back on the trigger solo in NY for a few days next week.

Good luck Saturday! All day hunting opens up here on Monday...ever hunt them in the PM?


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> I like story time as well. Taunto definitely has a way with words. Too bad more regulars don't turkey hunt. There have been some great deer hunting reads over the years in here, whether anything was killed or not.
> Wondering how the morning went with Joe and his nephew?
> 
> You heard more then we did last Saturday and we hit 3 properties by noon.
> Same property we were at Wednesday was also the same property we heard/saw nothing at Saturday, is where we've seen the most other hunters and is also where I took both my birds from and have seen the most birds. Weekends have defintely seen more pressure as we've been there twice during weekdays and didn't see another hunter. Probably be there this Saturday again, maybe with 2 gunners, and then I'm back on the trigger solo in NY for a few days next week.
> 
> Good luck Saturday! All day hunting opens up here on Monday...ever hunt them in the PM?


I was wondering how Joe made out too. I am sure we’ll hear before too long. And I forgot dang it....,,big congrats to Bruce and Joe on Bruce’s bird!!! 
I hear you about the properties. Just because I am not hearing them, I know they’re still around. Property sees a lot of pressure, but a lot of guys over calling and leaving by 9 or 10. I’ve killed a number of birds there and slow and steady (conserv calling)has won the race over others. I miss hearing them gobble though....lol!
Yeah, hunted in eves a few times over years in Spring but not enough. I coach my daughters softball team which is in full stride....so time is limited but will def be out when I can. I’ve had more luck in fall in eves but will be at it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> I like story time as well. Taunto definitely has a way with words. Too bad more regulars don't turkey hunt. There have been some great deer hunting reads over the years in here, whether anything was killed or not.
> Wondering how the morning went with Joe and his nephew?
> 
> You heard more then we did last Saturday and we hit 3 properties by noon.
> Same property we were at Wednesday was also the same property we heard/saw nothing at Saturday, is where we've seen the most other hunters and is also where I took both my birds from and have seen the most birds. Weekends have defintely seen more pressure as we've been there twice during weekdays and didn't see another hunter. Probably be there this Saturday again, maybe with 2 gunners, and then I'm back on the trigger solo in NY for a few days next week.
> 
> Good luck Saturday! All day hunting opens up here on Monday...ever hunt them in the PM?


AJ ive killed in the evening in other states but last year was my first time hunting PA seriously in the evening because I had both my tags left and filled both of them on afternoon or evening hunts. The first was a real evening hunt, shot him in the roost area after I heard a hen fly up I called and he came looking for the new girl. He was probably less than 2min from flying up himself and was the first time I called a bird in on a completely silent zero gobbles hunt. The second bird I started on at 7am but it took until 1:30 to kill him so I was glad to have the extra innings to work with but more of a traditional late morning cat and mouse hunt that just went to overtime. I also killed my first Maryland bird in the afternoon about 4pm, they have a similar 3 week until noon and 2 weeks of all day. That was my longest day of turkey hunting and I logged 14 miles of public ridges that day to earn a MD turkey. 

The only things I change is I go a little slower and call a little less aggressive and hang out in shady loafing areas and then roosting areas. 


Speaking of loafing areas, those turkeys yesterday laid down a bunch, I don't think people realize how inactive birds can be during the warm part of the day. They would lay in the cool grass under the shade and just swivel their head, when Id call the tom would stand up gobble pop strut a bit in place and lay back down, the jakes would hop onto a log for a better view into the woods. They don't seem to ever lose their attentiveness but they certainly don't power around in those black feathers all day long either. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Was another beautiful morning weather wise today, hope you had some more luck! Did you get more excited calling that bird in for your dad?
> 
> Yesterday morning, I was getting a bit uncharacteristically shaky by the time the 2 toms finally joined the rest, having so many birds so close...and then waiting to hear a shot from dad that never came. I was more excited just watching then I've probably been for the majority of them I've shot myself!
> I was glad when they started wandering away from me though, I was in need of a seating adjustment after not moving much at all for almost a hour solid. Couldn't have asked for a better setup other then the longbeards coming in a bit closer to dad. As the first birds worked in I had quit calling while the real hens and the jakes did the rest...was more then the longbeards could finally stand after staying back strutting, watching and listening for quite some time.
> 
> We watched those birds up the woods, me with my binos for another 2+ hours after they moved away but didn't call much more to them. My 2nd attempt to lure them back brought in 6 of the jakes but the longbeards stayed with a hen we later determined was a sitting a nest...and they didn't want to leave her it seemed. The jakes then circled back up to them, then I tried some aggressive cutting with gobbles mixed in and got an immediate gobble from the rather non vocal dominant tom and soon after the hen started answering back excitedly. Most of those 2 hours both of us could still see birds milling around from about 90 to 120yds up the woods but right after they answered me the last time dad lost sight of them and thought they wandered off. I could still see birds but when I lowered my binos I noticed dad heading up the woods in their direction!??? I quickly radioed him to inquire why but it was already too late as I saw birds going in the other direction. He tried to dispute they couldn't have seen him but the birds sudden departure seemed to reflect he was mistaken.


Unfortunately, no talking going on again yesterday, at least from the boys...did hear a bunch and called in a few hens, we watched a jake out the field, but he wanted nothing to do with coming to the wood edge. They boys seemed appreciative of the all of the effort, but when you don't hear spring thunder-chickens sounding off, a BIG dimension of the hunt is lost. We covered some ground too and just couldn't strike up a tom.....










I had to come home last night, but they are out now and heard a few before 6, but that was it...apparently there's a big tom strutting in a small field, but they really don't know what they are doing and I am trying to share my thoughts via text. First time either have seen a Tom strutting, seems like they are super excited....hope something pans out for them...interesting...he hasn't gobbled once, despite all of the strutting he's been doing....


----------



## 12-Ringer

on a different note....cousin was very lucky this morning....was going out with a few buddies for some drum in the DE bay. The boat owner is one of those know-it-alls, you know the kind who has done everything that you have done 2x as much and 2x as better. I find it funny as my cousin mates on tuna, tile, marlin, and sword boats throughout the summer and owns his own, but decided to be a passenger....warned the owner of dangers near Roosevelt, owner disregarded and they barely made it to the beach....thank GOD they're all ok, dealing with DNCR now and the fines are piling up....never would have thought there would be pollution issue, but fuel/oil leaked into the water, so fine....they want $2k to get the boat off of the beach....NO alcohol or drugs were involved, just plain ole pig-headed, stubbornness...hit the underwater jetty.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow. Kinda looks like my dock. Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> on a different note....cousin was very lucky this morning....was going out with a few buddies for some drum in the DE bay. The boat owner is one of those know-it-alls, you know the kind who has done everything that you have done 2x as much and 2x as better. I find it funny as my cousin mates on tuna, tile, marlin, and sword boats throughout the summer and owns his own, but decided to be a passenger....warned the owner of dangers near Roosevelt, owner disregarded and they barely made it to the beach....thank GOD they're all ok, dealing with DNCR now and the fines are piling up....never would have thought there would be pollution issue, but fuel/oil leaked into the water, so fine....they want $2k to get the boat off of the beach....NO alcohol or drugs were involved, just plain ole pig-headed, stubbornness...hit the underwater jetty.


Very lucky indeed. I grew up fishing the Delaware Bay and still fish there regularly though don't have my own ride anymore. That said, that isn't the boat I'd pick to go out there in to start with (no matter that the weather report said) let alone with a "know it all" as the captain. And yes . . fines for sinking/partially sinking your boat are extreme. And salvage costs a fortune. We were out with my favorite charter skipper out of Cape May on Tuesday. He had to rescue a couple idiots on Sunday. There were a couple guys in a 21' Mako that decided to chuck their anchor overboard without turning into the current and coming to a stop. The boat drifted over the anchor line, wrapped it up in the prop, and capsized the boat in about 4 seconds. Capt. Tom had to go get them. He said the one dude was like 300 lbs. and was not able to do much for himself getting out of the water and they couldn't lift him into the boat. Tom has an emergency step on his hull and told the dude to use it. "I don't think I can". Tom told him "Well, if you can't then your *** is staying in the water so you might want to at least try!" Ultimately they got him out and Tom ran them to the waiting ambulance at the Ferry terminal. Oddly, the Coast Guard didn't respond at all. The boat wound up chafing off it's anchor and beaching about 3 miles away in the Villas. The salvage operator was recovering it on Tuesday. The owner had no insurance or salvage coverage and they were trying to track him down. Salvage costs were going to exceed $10,000 + fines. 

In more successful drum fishing news . . .


----------



## Sight Window

Wow, glad everyone was okay. And nice fish!!


----------



## 138104

Glad everyone is ok. I am not familiar with bay or ocean fishing. Are the jetties marked?


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Glad everyone is ok. I am not familiar with bay or ocean fishing. Are the jetties marked?


It depends on the jetty, the location, and how up-to-date markers are maintained. Jetties are usually pretty fixed and stable but can be covered at high tides. Sand bars, shoals, and other underwater obstructions move around with weather conditions. Mariners need to keep charts and advisories up-to-date. And mostly open their ears and listen when someone tells them to be cautious in certain areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Most of the major one's are marked, the DE Bay, unlike the surrounding Rehobeth and Indian River Bays, is more "ocean-like"...but accomplished boaters can easily navigate those waters in just about anything. Not that I'd necessarily recommend running a 17' Carolina Skiff out to the wall, but during Taug season, they're lined up, some actually double tethered to the jetty. Like I said, my cousin is an accomplished boater, in fact, more so than anyone I know who doesn't run a charter for a career. He wouldn't have been on that boat if he didn't feel it was right.

I do agree with the post above, its the shoals and sandbars that are typcially a bigger concern than the jettys as they move almost every year. In the shallower bays (Rehobeth and Indian River) those shifts are usually significant. The shift outside of Massey's Ditch (Indian River Bay side) was so significant over the last two years, it opened an entirely new channel along Seaside campus of Pot Nets. Residents aren't too happy about it.

I had a chance to speak with my cousin a bit ago, he said the owner tried to cut the the edge of the north side jetty coming out of Roosevelt Inlet, clearly running between the marked jetty signs. They are currently attempting to salvage the boat themselves as my cousin drove down to get his boat and will be launching in Lewes in about 30-minutes, to attempt to get the boat inside the harbor/canal as it is current beached north of the inlet. Apparently the owner has fallen on hard times during the Covid-Crisis, losing his job etc... He's working part-time at both Lowes and UPS trying to hold his family's situation together and today was supposed to be a "let your hair down a bit" type of day, relaxing with buddies. He doesn't have the coin to have it done right, so they are going to do the best that they can.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Most of the major one's are marked, the DE Bay, unlike the surrounding Rehobeth and Indian River Bays, is more "ocean-like"...but accomplished boaters can easily navigate those waters in just about anything. Not that I'd necessarily recommend running a 17' Carolina Skiff out to the wall, but during Taug season, they're lined up, some actually double tethered to the jetty. Like I said, my cousin is an accomplished boater, in fact, more so than anyone I know who doesn't run a charter for a career. He wouldn't have been on that boat if he didn't feel it was right.
> 
> I do agree with the post above, its the shoals and sandbars that are typcially a bigger concern than the jettys as they move almost every year. In the shallower bays (Rehobeth and Indian River) those shifts are usually significant. The shift outside of Massey's Ditch (Indian River Bay side) was so significant over the last two years, it opened an entirely new channel along Seaside campus of Pot Nets. Residents aren't too happy about it.
> 
> I had a chance to speak with my cousin a bit ago, he said the owner tried to cut the the edge of the north side jetty coming out of Roosevelt Inlet, clearly running between the marked jetty signs. They are currently attempting to salvage the boat themselves as my cousin drove down to get his boat and will be launching in Lewes in about 30-minutes, to attempt to get the boat inside the harbor/canal as it is current beached north of the inlet. Apparently the owner has fallen on hard times during the Covid-Crisis, losing his job etc... He's working part-time at both Lowes and UPS trying to hold his family's situation together and today was supposed to be a "let your hair down a bit" type of day, relaxing with buddies. He doesn't have the coin to have it done right, so they are going to do the best that they can.


That sucks. Hopefully, the fines won't be too substantial for the fuel and oil dump.

When I had my boat, I frequently went to Raystown as that was the closest lake I could run the motor. I had a friend and his gf with me for the day and were heading towards the dam with the throttle wide open. All of a sudden, the boat does a 180, throwing us all out of our seats. Fortunately, I had the kill switch lanyard clipped to my belt, so it cut the motor. When I checked things out, a log was jammed between the prop and transom. Raystown is a flooded valley and most of the timber was left in place. Scared the **** out of me. That was the last trip to Raystown and then sold the boat a year later when my daughter was born.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sorry guys story time to be continued, I'm jetting to New hampshire right now trying to get there in time to buy a hunting license for the morning. 

But I'll leave a teaser, I caught up with the bird I battled yesterday and let's just say he's a limb bender!
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sometimes the most expensive lessons are the ones you learned the most from. Good to hear nobody was hurt on the boat… accept that guides wallet and equipment.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Taunto. You’re having a heckuva spring.

Seeing these pictures of you guys out in the spring woods makes me think about doing something foolish… Like going turkey hunting myself.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to TAUNT us Taunto....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Boys had a ton of action and for a couple of guys not sure what they’re doing, not sure you can expect more.

Long story short, the big Tom was with a hen that they couldn’t see at first because of a roll in the field. Eventually the hen lead the tom away from them. I told them this is a time when patience will pay off more than covering the ground, and advised them to get comfortable and sit tight. This was around 7:45 AM. They took my advice shifted a little bit and packed it in for the day and sure enough he came back around 10 AM gobbling his head off. Unfortunately, they never got a shot, but I’m sure it’s an experience those two won’t soon forget.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Sorry guys story time to be continued, I'm jetting to New hampshire right now trying to get there in time to buy a hunting license for the morning.
> 
> But I'll leave a teaser, I caught up with the bird I battled yesterday and let's just say he's a limb bender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That’s a toad anywhere, but in PA for sure!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> I was wondering how Joe made out too. I am sure we’ll hear before too long. And I forgot dang it....,,big congrats to Bruce and Joe on Bruce’s bird!!!
> I hear you about the properties. Just because I am not hearing them, I know they’re still around. Property sees a lot of pressure, but a lot of guys over calling and leaving by 9 or 10. I’ve killed a number of birds there and slow and steady (conserv calling)has won the race over others. I miss hearing them gobble though....lol!
> Yeah, hunted in eves a few times over years in Spring but not enough. I coach my daughters softball team which is in full stride....so time is limited but will def be out when I can. I’ve had more luck in fall in eves but will be at it.


Definitely been a few I can remember coming in to only clucks, purrs and scratching in the leaves. Not as much fun but those quiet birds keep you honest. One of my favorites was one that came into about 50yds, behind me, no clue he was there till he gobbled. Thought I was having the big one like Fred Sanford!


----------



## ezshot81

nicko said:


> Heard a property owner up in potter somewhat close to our lease is raising Russian boars and some of them have been getting out of the pen. I don’t know much about but I do know that they are nasty animals. I have never carried while bow hunting but I might need to rethink that.


i
Is that anywhere near Wharton?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> AJ ive killed in the evening in other states but last year was my first time hunting PA seriously in the evening because I had both my tags left and filled both of them on afternoon or evening hunts. The first was a real evening hunt, shot him in the roost area after I heard a hen fly up I called and he came looking for the new girl. He was probably less than 2min from flying up himself and was the first time I called a bird in on a completely silent zero gobbles hunt. The second bird I started on at 7am but it took until 1:30 to kill him so I was glad to have the extra innings to work with but more of a traditional late morning cat and mouse hunt that just went to overtime. I also killed my first Maryland bird in the afternoon about 4pm, they have a similar 3 week until noon and 2 weeks of all day. That was my longest day of turkey hunting and I logged 14 miles of public ridges that day to earn a MD turkey.
> 
> The only things I change is I go a little slower and call a little less aggressive and hang out in shady loafing areas and then roosting areas.
> 
> 
> Speaking of loafing areas, those turkeys yesterday laid down a bunch, I don't think people realize how inactive birds can be during the warm part of the day. They would lay in the cool grass under the shade and just swivel their head, when Id call the tom would stand up gobble pop strut a bit in place and lay back down, the jakes would hop onto a log for a better view into the woods. They don't seem to ever lose their attentiveness but they certainly don't power around in those black feathers all day long either.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure how many I've killed in the pm but it's a much smaller fraction of them as oppesed to before noon. I don't recall any of them being that close to roosting time but I could be mistaken. Only problem with hunting here in the afternoons is how hot it can be. I can remember one we were after around half a dozen springs ago. I hunted in shorts and t-shirt with a mesh leafy suit on top. Temp was in the 90's and it was oppressively humid.

Definitely agree about turkey loafing around, they do it much more then most probably realize...and when it's cold, they'll lay down in the sun with their wings spread out. Some might also be surprised how much time they spend in standing corn, their a lot like deer and will lay right down in a row.


----------



## nicko

ezshot81 said:


> i
> Is that anywhere near Wharton?


Gennessee.


----------



## Gene94

Made a phone call today and got permission on a 160 acre piece of private. 55 acres of woods surrounded by ag. Have to share with only 1 other guy[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Made a phone call today and got permission on a 160 acre piece of private. 55 acres of woods surrounded by ag. Have to share with only 1 other guy[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice! Can I be that other guy? Lol!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Sorry guys story time to be continued, I'm jetting to New hampshire right now trying to get there in time to buy a hunting license for the morning.
> 
> But I'll leave a teaser, I caught up with the bird I battled yesterday and let's just say he's a limb bender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


If I was ever tempted to get another mount done, I think another bird like this just might persuade me.

Congrats on a truly unique tom, the likes of which are rarely taken! I would not want your taxidermy bill for the 2020-21 hunting season though, you've had one helluva hunting year and it's not over yet.


----------



## Gene94

Perry24 said:


> Nice! Can I be that other guy? Lol!


Lol. I'm hoping it's true that only 1 other guy is hunting it. Sometimes landowners are unaware of what is actually going on around their property. Time will tell! I know there are lots of turkeys there though so I'm heading there tomorrow morning![emoji1696]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Lol. I'm hoping it's true that only 1 other guy is hunting it. Sometimes landowners are unaware of what is actually going on around their property. Time will tell! I know there are lots of turkeys there though so I'm heading there tomorrow morning![emoji1696]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Good luck! I hope you kill one!


----------



## Gene94

Thanks Perry! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> Sometimes landowners are unaware of what is actually going on around their property.


For sure. Pulled a few cards on lease today and we’ve got multiple trespassers turkey hunting on clearly posted land.


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> For sure. Pulled a few cards on lease today and we’ve got multiple trespassers turkey hunting on clearly posted land.
> 
> View attachment 7405868


Nothing more irritating!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Seeing these pictures of you guys out in the spring woods makes me think about doing something foolish… Like going turkey hunting myself.


Why not give it a go. You might just get a surprise...you never know what might happen or what you could see.

Didn't hear, see or even find fresh sign of turkeys being where I scouted but it was a beautiful morning.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Why not give it a go. You might just get a surprise...you never know what might happen or what you could see.
> 
> Didn't hear, see or even find fresh sign of turkeys being where I scouted but it was a beautiful morning.


The spring woods are nice. Mid morning....find a good comfortable tree to lean against, shaded from the sun.....zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Johnboy60

My wife found this fawn curled up right outside our house this evening. A big doe has been hanging around the last few days and no doubt this is one of hers.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Finally retrieved some cameras that were last checked end of 2020....amazing how easy we have it and how difficult snow makes life for the deer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> The spring woods are nice. Mid morning....find a good comfortable tree to lean against, shaded from the sun.....zzzzzzzzzz.


I did just that today for almost an hour this morning. Had a busy last few days, was tired and damn comfortable too!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Speaking of fawns, we heard one bawling briefly early Wednesday morning. We found out why when we saw a redfox dragging it. Not sure intervening would have done any good had it still been alive (they gotta eat to) but it was quite dead.

Saturday morning recap:
Dad had a plan this morning. Hit the property down the road first thing and see if he can get on one, if not...we head to the other property where we knew birds likely still were...and hope the other guys already hung it up for the morning.

So...thats what we did...and heard 2 very distant birds gobbling on the roost way back in a neighbor's property. By 5:39 they had gobbled 5 times and shut up, likely already on the ground. Saw a few deer and stayed at that property till after 7:30...not another gobble heard or a bird seen.

Then we headed to the property with all the action this season so far. After a 20 minute hike from the truck, we crested the ridge on the way to the area we wanted to be. 5 deer got out of their beds as soon as we reached the top. Not long after the deer departed, 2 jakes came over the other side of the hill at around 45yds. Dad readied for some action in hopes there were more then just the jakes but they seemed to be alone. Not much more action to speak of from then till noon. 2 lone hens seen and I had a nap! 
Back at the truck around 12:14pm and saw 7 birds come down from the top field and right into the woods we had just been in. Figured for a drink from the creek...but right after those 7 went in the woods...the 2 toms came across as well and headed in. Wasn't long after all 9 came back out into the field. We watched them till just after 1pm and they were still in the field when we left. 
Had the season opened all day today, instead of Monday......we would have at the least had a longer day .

Maybe we should have been there first but at any rate, it was the first Saturday so far we didn't see any other hunter's there, go figure!

Thought for sure I was walking up on a shed, I got punked by damned tree branch!









Dad made a derogatory joke about one of these probably weighing 20lbs.









Brownie catchin' some rays!


----------



## ezshot81

Congrats to everyone who has tagged one this spring. This is our turkey camp week in potter. Birds where quite this morning. On the walk in I saw 6-8 deer, a mother porcupine with a baby(first for me), what I believe was a water shrew running on water in the creek and found a 8 point shed. Did see one hen around 8. My dad and nephew heard 5 distant gobbles at first light and then nothing. Beautiful morning.


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> Sorry guys story time to be continued, I'm jetting to New hampshire right now trying to get there in time to buy a hunting license for the morning.
> 
> But I'll leave a teaser, I caught up with the bird I battled yesterday and let's just say he's a limb bender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


What a stud Taunto!! They are some hooks for sure!! If I were to have another bird mounted that would be it. Great job


----------



## Gene94

I heard 2 gobblers this morning and saw one a few hundred yards away running 2 hens around. No luck killing one though. Tons of potential on that property. My cousin killed one this morning though.....once in a lifetime bird. Check these spurs out!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Has 4 spurs long enough to measure and 3 additional button spurs!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

New Hampshire delivered everything I could have hoped for

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*^ *And the award for causing blue balls and being the biggest tease ever goes to........


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> New Hampshire delivered everything I could have hoped for
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Another TAUNT by Taunto. 

Congrats on a stellar season!!! Hopefully next week we can read your stories, looking forward to it!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Woops was supposed to st least have a picture... Sorry no service, I mean none anywhere I go. I pulled into a public library parking lot just to bum enough wifi to call my wife yesterday

It's 4am and I'm using a Dunkin wifi to download onX maps right now.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

1 gobble way off around 5:20 am yesterday and nothing else besides hens I played with for a little. I did have a buck and 4 doe within 5 yds feeding for about 15 minutes.... that was very cool watching them that long that close. Another big doe making circles in small hollow.... I am thinking she is getting ready to birth, as hollow is thick. 

I did get on river last night for the first trip of the year for flatheads. Not much luck... caught one small flathead and two nice channels. Looking forward to getting after them this year!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Woops was supposed to st least have a picture... Sorry no service, I mean none anywhere I go. I pulled into a public library parking lot just to bum enough wifi to call my wife yesterday
> 
> It's 4am and I'm using a Dunkin wifi to download onX maps right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Just joshin' ya! I won't have access to post updates either, not that I have a cell phone anyway. Sounds like you were pursuing a 2nd bird in NH this morning?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> 1 gobble way off around 5:20 am yesterday and nothing else besides hens I played with for a little. I did have a buck and 4 doe within 5 yds feeding for about 15 minutes.... that was very cool watching them that long that close. Another big doe making circles in small hollow.... I am thinking she is getting ready to birth, as hollow is thick.
> 
> I did get on river last night for the first trip of the year for flatheads. Not much luck... caught one small flathead and two nice channels. Looking forward to getting after them this year!


Don't think there are any flatheads in my branch of the Susq, used live bait much of the time but only ever caught channels. Me and a buddy used to fish for them alot a number of years ago. Sometimes we'd start before dark and stay out till after sunrise the next morning, always had a good time. 

I would never do this in a hunting situation but thought it was pretty damn funny at the time...
One morning somebody was hunting doves on one of the islands as we sat there fishing across the river. There was literally no danger of actually being hit by pellets with enough force to do any more damage then say rain drops would from that far away, but my buddy was gullible.
I got the idea to pretend I was hit when I heard one of their shots...and fell over with my chair to the ground. My buddy was less then pleased with me about it but he had a good laugh about it afterwards along with cussing me out.


----------



## dougell

This has been the first year since I was a kid that I haven't hunted one time.My son got pulled up to varsity baseball as a sophmore and he's had games every single saturday,mostly away.He has to be at school by 7:30am so sneaking a hunt in before school is almost useless.I can hunt any morning I want but have no desire to go unless he's with me.We generally have plenty of turkeys near the house but rarely ever hunt them because the neighbors hunt them pretty hard and they hunt nowhere else.Out of respect,we just let them alone.I probably haven't seen a turkey within 2 miles of the house in a few months,which is completely crazy.I was talking with the neighbor who owns the property behind me over the weekend.He told me he hasn't seen any since the PGC was trapping them at the end of the winter lol.There were about 40-50 birds coming in and they gave the PGC permission to set up on their property to trap them.I assume it was for a mortality study and doubt they relocated them but they're gone.


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys, haven’t posted in a bit so figured I’d give you a story at least. 

Had the day off after a weekend in Chincoteague for a fishing trip which was my Christmas present to my dad. 
So the day starts off with him and I not exactly sure which property to hunt because the turkeys haven’t been overly vocal. (Or so he tells me, I’m only usually able to hunt Saturdays. My dad and my uncle are in business together and usually hunt turkeys every day of the season). He having already shot one is just song to do the calling and enjoy the show (hopefully).
We end up in a spot where he’s heard one gobble almost like clock work everyday at 535. Sure enough at about 538 we are closing the distance up the mountain to his tree after he sounded off on the roost. We get set up about 100 yards, and the Turkey continues to gobble about every 45 seconds until around 620 when he flies down. 
..Meanwhile during this whole thing I say to my dad about the multiple turkeys gobbling on the ridge across from us...

When the bird we are on finally hits the ground he gobbled one time and then went silent only gobbling 3 times over the next 30 minutes, ever my time getting farther and farther away. 
We discussed what we should do and decide to go after the turkeys on the other ridge who have been gobbling their heads off. 

When we make it there, neither of us can recall having heard the birds since we left our previous spot. About the exact moment we both say that 3 long beards and a jake all cut loose and we scrambled to find cover. I tucked up against some brush and my dad laid down as we weren’t able to make it to any trees due to the birds being within 75 yards over a hill and sounding like they’re closing. 

He gently lets out a few soft purrs and clucks and the birds all cut him off. At that point they sound as if they should be in our lap. I then catch a bit of movement directly out in front of me and it’s just a red head from the beak to the top of the head. With that not being a shot I was willing to take and not knowing exactly how far truly is I tried to sit as perfectly still as possible all the while having no back rest and mainly just on the sit-up position. 

The bird ducked in behind a tree and then everything went quiet, I honestly thought the bird caught movement and slipped out taking the rest with him. To make things worse I heard the school bus coming down the road behind us and figured that would scare them away if they weren’t already. 

Oddly enough when the turkeys heard that bus they double and triple coupled. Over and over until it passed, which informed me where they were and allowed me to shift to my left so I would be able to make a shot if presented. My dad took the opportunity of knowing they were fired up to get aggressive with his calling and that’s all it took..

2 long beards sprinted over the bank and went straight into full strut. I picked out one and when he broke out of strut I squeezed off the trigger and watched him roll and the other one fly off. 

Wasn’t the biggest Turkey I’ve ever shot but it sure was an exciting one. He ended up weighing 20 pounds 10.25” beard but only 3/4” spurs. Don’t have any hero shots but here’s his beard. 

Austin


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats, cool story!


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was agreat morning....congrats!!!


----------



## Gene94

Just got this pic of trespassers going through my property a few minutes ago of course I'm not at home.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That is something that drives me bananas......hope you can figure out who they are and have a conversation with them.....


----------



## Gene94

Yeah, it's the first picture I've ever gotten of trespassers so I can't complain too much I guess......but if I met them there would be a conversation. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Do you think they saw your camera? Is it locked to the tree or in a box?


----------



## Gene94

It's not locked but they didn't steal it because I'm getting pics of deer since they walked through.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to hear it...I was more wondering about walking around with their facemasks on than stealing your cam...was wondering if they saw it and covered up or they just walk through the woods like that (lol).


----------



## Gene94

Not sure....they don't look like they saw it...I sent the pic to my neighbor to give him a heads up because they were headed his direction. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It's amazing that people commit any crimes today,let alone trespass when there's so many cameras and cell cams out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s a bummer Gene, share your frustration.

Doug...I think the lack of police/LE interest in trespassing is a big issue. Nobody wants to be bothered. These CRIMINALS know that IF they get confronted it will be by a landowner who hasn’t got many legal options. If the penalty was swift and hard it would deter more folks from committing crimes.


----------



## dougell

I think you're right but they wack people pretty hard around here.Our TWP police jump right on it and the state police do a real good job.That may be because they aren't quite as busy in an area like this like they are in the more urban areas.I have a neighbor who owns 15 acres right in front of my house.He will have anyone arrested that steps foot on it,even me and we're friends lol.He rarely has a problem but when he does,the people get prosectuted.My buddy was leasing about 400 acres of timber company land that was always open to the public.Naturally that whizzed off some people who always hunted it so they started messing with them.It was nothing major but they tore down signs and stuff like that.He got a picture of the one neighbor pushing a sign down with a 4wheeler that was staked down.He called the state police and when the trooper interviewed the guy,he got him to confess about all kinds of things,even loosening the straps on some ladder stands.I forget what he charged the guy with but it ended up costing him over $2500.The state police at least are very well trained to get information out of people.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> It's amazing that people commit any crimes today,let alone trespass when there's so many cameras and cell cams out there.


Maybe because there’s no prosecution anymore? Sad for sure.

Saw my first gobblers out here last couple days, only shots were with my camera.
Elk, Pronghorn, mule and whitetail, Bighorn, Mtn goat, wolves, bear, Prairie dogs.
Search continues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Maybe because there’s no prosecution anymore? Sad for sure.

One thing for sure,the trespass laws in Pa really don't have a lot of teeth.I can't speak for every area of the state but around here,you can get the police to show up and they will press charges.The penalties for a first offense aren't very steep though,Trespass in Ohio and see what happens.


----------



## vonfoust

Someone on here mentioned "pet insurance" a while back. I scoffed, as I've always said "It's a dog. I won't spend more than what a new puppy would be." 
Re-calibrating that response. I'm getting soft.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Someone on here mentioned "pet insurance" a while back. I scoffed, as I've always said "It's a dog. I won't spend more than what a new puppy would be."
> Re-calibrating that response. I'm getting soft.


HAHA...for most of us they're a big part of our family...Storm just got into it with a giant groundhog they other day...I am amazed that ANY wild critter ventures into my yard...Storm is a wimp around folks, but we have a small critter cemetery growing about back...raccoons, rabbits, squirrels, a goose, groundhog...he even jumped and swiped a robin off of the fence-post?? I've told this group how "special" he is several times. 

The insurance has bailed us out a few times with him and once with Fawn. Not all those encounters, especially wih the groundhogs, left him unscathed. I can pay the premiums for another 5 years and still be ahead, many of us can't say that about insurances....


----------



## dougell

My one buddy's GSP broke it's shoulder and got hit by a rattlesnake.He had over 15k in vet bills that he paid out of pocket.I don't think it's a requirement for your typical lap dog but not a bad idea at all for a gun dog.


----------



## vonfoust

This one incident would have paid for itself with insurance. And still not out of the woods, or really even close, yet.


----------



## dougell

What happened?


----------



## vonfoust

She ate something she shouldn't have. Had to get it surgically removed, along with a bit of intestine as it wore a hole through. Quite an incision, and it is a bit infected. My wife was at the vet hospital for over 8 hours Saturday. They finally called at 10:30 saying they had just completed surgery. We got her back Tues night since her blood work wasn't looking good. 
Follow up this morning and she has a fever from the infection and is bleeding because she just doesn't stay still. Even after all this she might not make it. 
Funny thing is I never got asked about whether or not to do the surgery, although I can't say I'd have answered any differently.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear that Chris. Hopefully meds and antibiotics knock out the infection and get things under control.


----------



## perryhunter4

vonfoust said:


> She ate something she shouldn't have. Had to get it surgically removed, along with a bit of intestine as it wore a hole through. Quite an incision, and it is a bit infected. My wife was at the vet hospital for over 8 hours Saturday. They finally called at 10:30 saying they had just completed surgery. We got her back Tues night since her blood work wasn't looking good.
> Follow up this morning and she has a fever from the infection and is bleeding because she just doesn't stay still. Even after all this she might not make it.
> Funny thing is I never got asked about whether or not to do the surgery, although I can't say I'd have answered any differently.


Sorry to hear this. They mean a lot to many of us that own them! They are mans best friend for sure. I hope everything works out and she comes through it all man!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hope everything works out Chris!


----------



## davydtune

So I ordered a set of the Tethrd One Sticks. They were kinda pricey but they are under a lb per with the rope. I will see once they get to me. The Muddy Pros I've been using are super nice but they are well over 3 lbs each with the rope.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let us know what you think.


----------



## dougell

That sucks Chris.I'm not sure if anyone would have done anything differently.We have a little lap dog that's pushing 16 years old.Nice dog but essentially useless.When she was 10 or 11,she got real sick to the point I thought we'd have to put her down.As it turns out her uterus was full of puss and she needed emergency surgery.It was $1200 but I really didn't bat an eye.Last year she had a few big growths show up.The vet estimated the teratment to be over 1k WITH BIOPSIES and everything.I told them to remove them and let the chips fall where they fall.That was a year ago and $450 later,she seems fine.I like the dog but I'm not spending several grand to fix a dog that's already outived it's lifespan.A younger dog is a whole different story.


----------



## vonfoust

Weren't sure what we'd wake up to this morning but she's still getting along.


----------



## 12-Ringer

glad to hear it.


----------



## Schleprock1

The cicadas are coming out in full force here in Northern York County. I've been seeing hundreds of them in the yard every evening for four days now. They just started singing this morning. I can just hear the chorus from inside the house.

I imagine the turkeys will not have to travel far to fill up on bugs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy in OH shared some pics of his yard the other day...covered...I'm not quite seeing that here....


----------



## Mr. October

My fence out back has a couple hundred empty husks on it. Every so often I see one fly away.


----------



## nicko

Those empty shells make for a good harmless joke to play on people who are squeamish about bugs.......harmless that is until the joke recipient doesn't find the joke funny.


----------



## 138104

I think I lucked out on cicadas since we disturbed the ground in 2006. I haven't seen any yet, but they will drive our dog nuts if they start appearing!


----------



## Schleprock1

We have a few around. Zoom in to see the old shells on the ground.


----------



## nicko

Hit a 3d shoot this morning for the first time in a couple years. Shooting solo, I typically try to get to a shoot to be the first shooter or right at the end to avoid too much standing around. No binocs and I might range a target or two that is a long shot to reduce the chances of losing or ruining an arrow. Otherwise, it's guesstimate the range, set my slider, and shoot. I shoot for shot placement in hunting scenarios vs shooting for score but I still keep track and consistently score out in the 250s for a 30 target course shooting like this. 

First two targets at 7am I'm behind a group of three (they are first shooters of the morning). All of them pull them pull out their binocs and rangefinders for each shot on the two targets.......which are clearly 20 yards....maybe 21 or 22 tops. I'm already thinking this could be a long morning. Then the 2nd guy in the group launches his first shot into the bushes. Groan......

Luckily, they saved me the torture and let me shoot through.


----------



## Johnboy60

^^^ Good for you. I started hitting 3d shoots with a couple guys from work this year. Hadn’t shot one in many years. Great practice for hunting and a good time spent with friends. And there’s nothing like some good archery club food when we finish up.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Hit a 3d shoot this morning for the first time in a couple years. Shooting solo, I typically try to get to a shoot to be the first shooter or right at the end to avoid too much standing around. No binocs and I might range a target or two that is a long shot to reduce the chances of losing or ruining an arrow. Otherwise, it's guesstimate the range, set my slider, and shoot. I shoot for shot placement in hunting scenarios vs shooting for score but I still keep track and consistently score out in the 250s for a 30 target course shooting like this.
> 
> First two targets at 7am I'm behind a group of three (they are first shooters of the morning). All of them pull them pull out their binocs and rangefinders for each shot on the two targets.......which are clearly 20 yards....maybe 21 or 22 tops. I'm already thinking this could be a long morning. Then the 2nd guy in the group launches his first shot into the bushes. Groan......
> 
> Luckily, they saved me the torture and let me shoot through.


Have fun Nicko ,,,dont forget tick spray.....Them dudes in front you are Cowboy fans..👊👊👊


----------



## Mathias

More binocular talk-
I’ve been on a quest for quality 10x42 binoculars. Tried several and thus far wound up sending them all back, for various reasons.
While out west, and realizing I had forgotten to pack any binos, I came upon German Precision Optics (GPO) line. I took the Passion ED’s outside to some shadowed areas and decided to buy them. I glassed a lot of mountainside out there and was impressed. Tried them at dusk here at home as well.
Very nice glass IMO in case anyone is searching.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> More binocular talk-
> I’ve been on a quest for quality 10x42 binoculars. Tried several and thus far wound up sending them all back, for various reasons.
> While out west, and realizing I had forgotten to pack any binos, I came upon German Precision Optics (GPO) line. I took the Passion ED’s outside to some shadowed areas and decided to buy them. I glassed a lot of mountainside out there and was impressed. Tried them at dusk here at home as well.
> Very nice glass IMO in case anyone is searching.


Good feedback! Just noticed them this year as well.


----------



## nicko

Quality binocs are definitely worth the money.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I still like my bushnell hd 10x42's (made Japan I believe). Germany does put out some nice glass though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Aspade17 said:


> Hey guys, haven’t posted in a bit so figured I’d give you a story at least.
> 
> Had the day off after a weekend in Chincoteague for a fishing trip which was my Christmas present to my dad.
> So the day starts off with him and I not exactly sure which property to hunt because the turkeys haven’t been overly vocal. (Or so he tells me, I’m only usually able to hunt Saturdays. My dad and my uncle are in business together and usually hunt turkeys every day of the season). He having already shot one is just song to do the calling and enjoy the show (hopefully).
> We end up in a spot where he’s heard one gobble almost like clock work everyday at 535. Sure enough at about 538 we are closing the distance up the mountain to his tree after he sounded off on the roost. We get set up about 100 yards, and the Turkey continues to gobble about every 45 seconds until around 620 when he flies down.
> ..Meanwhile during this whole thing I say to my dad about the multiple turkeys gobbling on the ridge across from us...
> 
> When the bird we are on finally hits the ground he gobbled one time and then went silent only gobbling 3 times over the next 30 minutes, ever my time getting farther and farther away.
> We discussed what we should do and decide to go after the turkeys on the other ridge who have been gobbling their heads off.
> 
> When we make it there, neither of us can recall having heard the birds since we left our previous spot. About the exact moment we both say that 3 long beards and a jake all cut loose and we scrambled to find cover. I tucked up against some brush and my dad laid down as we weren’t able to make it to any trees due to the birds being within 75 yards over a hill and sounding like they’re closing.
> 
> He gently lets out a few soft purrs and clucks and the birds all cut him off. At that point they sound as if they should be in our lap. I then catch a bit of movement directly out in front of me and it’s just a red head from the beak to the top of the head. With that not being a shot I was willing to take and not knowing exactly how far truly is I tried to sit as perfectly still as possible all the while having no back rest and mainly just on the sit-up position.
> 
> The bird ducked in behind a tree and then everything went quiet, I honestly thought the bird caught movement and slipped out taking the rest with him. To make things worse I heard the school bus coming down the road behind us and figured that would scare them away if they weren’t already.
> 
> Oddly enough when the turkeys heard that bus they double and triple coupled. Over and over until it passed, which informed me where they were and allowed me to shift to my left so I would be able to make a shot if presented. My dad took the opportunity of knowing they were fired up to get aggressive with his calling and that’s all it took..
> 
> 2 long beards sprinted over the bank and went straight into full strut. I picked out one and when he broke out of strut I squeezed off the trigger and watched him roll and the other one fly off.
> 
> Wasn’t the biggest Turkey I’ve ever shot but it sure was an exciting one. He ended up weighing 20 pounds 10.25” beard but only 3/4” spurs. Don’t have any hero shots but here’s his beard.
> 
> Austin


Congrats!

I see no updates from 'Hawk yet! Was anybody else out last week for a bird round here...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No more birds yet but always something to share...

I hunted 4 mornings in NY on public last week, heard about 30 or so gobbles in total. Multiple deer seen every day. Had a coyote come through very early one morning, got some footage of it but was still pretty dark, so not much worth sharing. A squirrel came walking up to me one morning and I thought it was going to climb across me before stopping at arms length. 2 little moles had a tussle at one spot I sat and ran into my thigh.

Only morning I actually saw a gobbler was Wednesday. Heard a shot on private likely a 1/4 of a mile to half mile away at 6:01am. What ever they were using sounded like a canon! 6:47am, a gobbler sounded off out of nowhere 70yds away from me...came from the same direction as the shot it seemed. My first thought was the gobble sounded a bit sketchy...maybe a jake. I was sitting about 30yds off a field corner and had to quickly decide whether I needed to softly call or stay quiet. Seemed likely he would come right out the corner into the field but soon figured out I should have called again when he gobbled less then a minute later about 120+yds out...having gone through the far side of the woods instead and then into the field. 
If I'd had a decoy out it may have changed this interaction dramatically but I'll never know. At that point I figured my chances just dropped dramatically but we couldn't see each other yet so I gave him some calls. He answered immediately and soon came into view...he clearly had interest but not much intent as he then made his way across the field paralleling me and went and over a rise, never closer then about 75yds. I hit him again when he went out of sight, which he answered readily, but he kept on going. 
17 gobbles in 13 minutes with no strutting seen. I went in the same direction he went for another 500yds or more a bit after but never raised another gobble out of him.

Friday morning...2 gobbles just after 5:30am and didn't chance getting closer then about a 100yds. Never heard any other birds talk or flydown but was caught off guard when I saw a hen 50yds out coming right at me. She ended up going past me at about 15ft and never knew I was there. Was waiting for Mr. Gobbler to bring up the rear but he never did. 6:04am, another hen came up, a little further out at 23yds but headed the same direction as the first hen...no tom in the rear that time either. About 6:18 he gobbled again about 150-200yds out so I knew he didn't sneek on past to follow the hens...and that was it. Had to get out of the woods by 9:45. Saw 1 of then hens again later but never heard another gobbler or saw one before I headed out. 










Been sticking with optical zoom on my camcorder, while mounted to the gun. It captures about exactly what I see when I zoomed in. Had to zoom out similar to what a gopro sees when this big preggo looking cow got to 10ft...and finally spotted me...but never spooked.









Check out those long ass hairs on her chin!

































Tried to get closer pics of this guy but he got a little spooky...

















Had I known I would have stayed in NY and hunted Saturday morning but didn't learn till Friday afternoon that dad was gonna work a halfday Saturday! I tried to hook up with a buddy to go out but he never got back to me...so I ended up sleeping in Saturday instead.

Me and dad hit the woods Saturday afternoon at 4:44pm. Sweatin our asses off like 2 whores in Sunday church...just hiking in. Into birds less then a half hour later. Ended up watching hens, jakes as close as 40yds and listening to a gobbler sound off 30 times in 45 mintues from about 100yds out. Never got a peek at him at all. One of them cackled at 7:14pm maybe 125-150yds out after going back up the woods later and that was the last we heard out of any of them, stayed there till just 8pm and hiked back out.

Dad's taking a day here in PA this week and I'll be trying NY again...you never know. Besides the shot I heard in NY and the neighbor we saw driving his property yesterday afternoon...I didn't see or hear another hunter last week.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Hit a 3d shoot this morning for the first time in a couple years. Shooting solo, I typically try to get to a shoot to be the first shooter or right at the end to avoid too much standing around. No binocs and I might range a target or two that is a long shot to reduce the chances of losing or ruining an arrow. Otherwise, it's guesstimate the range, set my slider, and shoot. I shoot for shot placement in hunting scenarios vs shooting for score but I still keep track and consistently score out in the 250s for a 30 target course shooting like this.
> 
> First two targets at 7am I'm behind a group of three (they are first shooters of the morning). All of them pull them pull out their binocs and rangefinders for each shot on the two targets.......which are clearly 20 yards....maybe 21 or 22 tops. I'm already thinking this could be a long morning. Then the 2nd guy in the group launches his first shot into the bushes. Groan......
> 
> Luckily, they saved me the torture and let me shoot through.


Were you at Daniel Boone? I shot at about 10:00. First 3d for me in about 15 years. (I used t be borderline obsessed.) I went through the first half of the course fairly fast and was not rushing. I did catch up to a group of 4 (mostly from Lancaster Archery Supply). There was also a couple shooting recurve behind me. I was tinkering with my bow as I went so let them shoot through and was standing around the woods waiting to let them pass. It was right between 13 and 14 or just up the hill from the 2 bears by the rifle range. I talked to the recurve couple for a few minutes and then they moved on. I was standing there and suddenly noticed a patch of brown fur about 15 yards away. A very tiny 1-2 day old fawn.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Quality binocs are definitely worth the money.


Agree. My eyes are getting more annoying as I age. I used a really good pair of Leupold Wind River bins for many years. They were as good or better than the more expensive Nikons I compared with. But with my progressive lenses I was having some trouble in low light. So a couple years ago on Black Friday I picked up a pair of Swarovkis. On sale they were $1500.00. Honestly they were worth every penny. I'm also a birder too . . well worth it.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Agree. My eyes are getting more annoying as I age. I used a really good pair of Leupold Wind River bins for many years. They were as good or better than the more expensive Nikons I compared with. But with my progressive lenses I was having some trouble in low light. So a couple years ago on Black Friday I picked up a pair of Swarovkis. On sale they were $1500.00. Honestly they were worth every penny. I'm also a birder too . . well worth it.


I am still using the Wind River bino's.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Were you at Daniel Boone? I shot at about 10:00. First 3d for me in about 15 years. (I used t be borderline obsessed.) I went through the first half of the course fairly fast and was not rushing. I did catch up to a group of 4 (mostly from Lancaster Archery Supply). There was also a couple shooting recurve behind me. I was tinkering with my bow as I went so let them shoot through and was standing around the woods waiting to let them pass. It was right between 13 and 14 or just up the hill from the 2 bears by the rifle range. I talked to the recurve couple for a few minutes and then they moved on. I was standing there and suddenly noticed a patch of brown fur about 15 yards away. A very tiny 1-2 day old fawn.
> View attachment 7409863


Daniel Boone was was Pete. Very cool seeing that newborn phone. I wonder how many other shooters including myself walked right past it and never saw it.


----------



## nicko

My binoculars are vortex Viper HD 8 x 42s. I know there are better and more expensive models out there but they’re good enough for me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Daniel Boone was was Pete. Very cool seeing that newborn phone. I wonder how many other shooters including myself walked right past it and never saw it.


Nobody else I talked to saw it. It was dumb luck I stopped to wait where I did. Even then I was there for 10-15 minutes before I saw it.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I am still using the Wind River bino's.


They are very good binoculars. Just the step up on clarity from them to the Swarovskis was a great help. The clarity of the Swaros is incredible.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> They are very good binoculars. Just the step up on clarity from them to the Swarovskis was a great help. The clarity of the Swaros is incredible.


I've kicked it around for years about upgrading. They were very good for the money at the time. Thing is that I only carry them about 50% of the time anyway so I've avoided it. AT certainly is no help in avoiding spending money.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I've kicked it around for years about upgrading. They were very good for the money at the time. Thing is that I only carry them about 50% of the time anyway so I've avoided it. AT certainly is no help in avoiding spending money.


If my eyes were younger and I wasn't wearing progressive lenses I wouldn't have spent the money to upgrade. But in low light I have trouble with optics (peep, binoculars, rifle scopes) and found I needed to spend the coin in the best quality optics I can find.


----------



## davydtune

Took my nephew to his first shoot Sunday and we had a blast! Kid had never shot a recurve before but after a dozen shots on the practice range and he was ready to go, kid is a quick study for certain. He did extremely well on the front 15 but did tire out by the back 15 and didn't fair so well but he did fantastic  Uncle davy didn't do too bad either.....262, I'm always pleased with that when shooting the longbow 😊 I did buy him a compound, a PSE Chaos, but it's still just a little too much even at the lowest I can get it...30lbs. Isn't so much the weight as it is rolling those egg shaped cams over. It is a sweet little bow though. I wanted to start him on a trad bow anyhow to drill the fundamentals and mechanics into his noggin 😉


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was a very memorable morning in NY yesterday.

1st gobble heard at 5:18am, 12 heard by 5:30 when I heard something else, moving behind me. About 75yds out, a deer, I didn't think too much of it, been seeing lots of them. I turned back around and settled back in, wasn't long after I heard the tell tale sounds of a deer walking over my right shoulder and getting closer with each step. Never picked up the gun with the video camera attached and soon got quite the surprise when the deer that passed me at about 15yds turned out being a piebald buck. Not much was between the buck and I at that point, the video would have been considerably darker then what I did get capture as he crossed a small clearing just after, but damn I missed a great opportunity. 

Didn't get much unobscured video after I rushed to get the cam going...but atleast I got something. I edited the lighting greatly...









1 to 2 minutes later, the deer I had originally seen, followed in the p bucks tracks but cut across the corner of the field instead.









At that point I was happy to just have seen the piebald but then remembered why I was really there. The tom had gone silent at 5:30 but resumed his gobbling at 5:52am. By 6am I gave out some calls and was immediately answered with clucking to my left at around 50yds. Soon a hen came into view clucking and yelping while trying to locate me. The tom was still about 350yds over on private firing away. I didn't call anymore till the hen's calling grew distant, several minutes later. By 6:32 the tom was still in the same area and had gobbled 33 times. 5 minutes later he was up to 43 and then went dark.

7:25am...gobbling broke the silence when the tom gobbled in the field about 200yds away. I told myself before even getting there that morning that I was going to sit that particular edge, but didn't listen to my gut and guess I was feeling lucky. He came by the edge about 30yds from the woods...strutting and gobbling for a few minutes...while I only saw glimpses of him from another 75yds away sitting back in the woods. By 7:41, he had answered with another 32 gobbles but was growing tired of the hen that didn't co-operate...and resumed his path across the field. Was the same bird as last week...and couldn't locate him again afterwards either.

Another rarity...a bearded lady...









and these...


















Today, back in PA and out with the oldman. Not much occasion to take any pics or video...not without a long lens at least. We saw several deer and 12 turkey. At one point watching the boss tom trying to run his longbeard buddy off (unsuccessfully) while sticking like glue to a hen. They were roosted deep in private to start with, got much closer but never left it. Dad had a very pessimistic attitude, saying it's gonna be pretty tough to get one of those longbeards when they won't leave the hen. Very true, but Ye of so little faith! 
That very thing may have happened before we left at 1pm. The 3 birds went over the hill earlier but only 2 came back...and headed down the field and cut in the woods to near where we had been. May have been a golden opportunity missed with vulnerable toms but pop wanted to go home, eat and take a snooze with the thought of coming back in the pm. I say "thought" because I knew the couch was calling..and when he hit it...he wasn't leaving it.

Going back to play chess with the same bird in NY tomorrow through maybe Friday. I might sit the edge I've seen him at twice and he'll likely go through the lower woods and come out the other corner instead. I've been running myself ragged the last week and half, be glad when turkey season is over but will likely miss pursuing the damn things the day after!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

If I'd only knew his spurs were that short...I'd left him grow another year 

Pissed me off the limb pics were blurry but have a doozy of a story to tell when I have more time to tell it!


----------



## vonfoust

I've decided to call myself a turkey snob. I let them all grow another year.


----------



## dougell

How's the pup?


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> If I'd only knew his spurs were that short...I'd left him grow another year
> 
> Pissed me off the limb pics were blurry but have a doozy of a story to tell when I have more time to tell it!


Sweet AJ!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Hey is feeding deer mineral illegal in PA? I'm not asking for a discussion on the ethics of it but if there's any law against it that you could get fined for other than the standard 30 day rule before season.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> If I'd only knew his spurs were that short...I'd left him grow another year
> 
> Pissed me off the limb pics were blurry but have a doozy of a story to tell when I have more time to tell it!


You are a turkey-slaying machine AJ! 
Very nice bird!!


----------



## 138104

Congrats to everyone who bagged a turkey!


----------



## Gene94

Gene94 said:


> Hey is feeding deer mineral illegal in PA? I'm not asking for a discussion on the ethics of it but if there's any law against it that you could get fined for other than the standard 30 day rule before season.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Any answers on this? Because I want to feed mineral.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Any answers on this? Because I want to feed mineral.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I can't speak for the entire state, but in a CWD zone, no feeding or minerals.


----------



## Gene94

Ok...that's where I am and that's what I had heard last but for some reason I couldn't find "up to date" info. Maybe it's just me, but it's disappointing/annoying that I can't supplement on my own property [emoji57]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> Ok...that's where I am and that's what I had heard last but for some reason I couldn't find "up to date" info. Maybe it's just me, but it's disappointing/annoying that I can't supplement on my own property [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Habitat work and food plots are legal...and offer more benefits than some trace minerals.


----------



## Gene94

Yeah sorry I'm whining...lol. planning to do some food plots.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Story time...hope I made it a decent read.

Saw a great photo op of the full moon above the treeline on my way in, but by the time I got to a better vantage point 2-3 minutes later...it was gone! At the field edge I intended to sit, by 5:10am and was greeted by 2 deer.

By 6am...I still hadn't heard a gobble which got me to wondering. Did I pass him in the dark, did he roost further away, was he not talking or was he possibly even taken by another hunter on Tuesday? 6:20am I got my answer when I heard him gobble close to 400yds away...again on private but a bit further in. Likely was roosted a tad further away and I couldn't hear him earlier, but what initially seemed to spark him was a hawk voicing it's displeasure at crows that were harrassing it. I thought about trying to cut the distance to him but decided to stay put since the previous 2 interactions with this tom ended with this field. By 6:54 he was up to 20 gobbles, seemed to have heard my calling and was noticeably closer. By 6:59 he gobbled 2 more times and was definitely closer, about 200yds away and in the middle of a nearby ravine. Just after...he totally shutdown.

7:30am I saw the bearded lady again...out in the field. By 7:48 she re-appeared with a girlfriend, fed off to my left and they went out of sight. By 8:30 I still hadn't heard another gobble and decided to go for a walk. To be honest I had already written the outing off and was planning what I was going to do the following morning, but by 9:02 I made it about halfway down the top edge of the hollow I last heard him gobble in...and a booming gobble rang out. He'd been in that hollow in about the same spot without a peep for the last 2 hours!

I had no delusions that I could get near him in that hollow without being heard and seen...so I decided where to setup and then listened for several minutes...waiting to see if he would gobble again on his own. Wasn't till around 9:20 that I finally gave out some calls. I expected an immediate answer or at least a delayed one but he gave me nothing at all. Was probably just loafing about in a cool area but he was about to heat back up in short order.

Around 9:50 I hadn't seen or heard any sign of him and felt nature calling. Was just about to drop trouser and commense when he gobbled 3/4 of the way up the hollow, back near where I walked down the hill to get where I now was. Quite literally almost caught me with my pants down and after a choice word or 2 I went as quietly as I could back up the hill. By the time I got near the top, he was gobbling pretty well on his own and I knew right where he was. I did some calling and raking in the leaves as I made the top and then quickly picked a spot to setup shop. He was plenty fired up and only 70-100yds at most away but wouldn't budge. In light of how the 2 previous meetings went with this bird (toned down to no calling when he was that close...and he walked away)...I instead threw the kitchen sink at him. I clucked and purred, raked the leaves, agressively cut and yelped, imitated a fight, kee kee ran and gobbled at him over the next 45 minutes, he liked all of it but still wouldn't budge. He had given me about 55 gobbles from 10am till about 10:50 before I decided to tone it down and pretend I was going the other way...before I stopped calling altogether. He did another 70 or so gobbles in the nearly silent 40 minute span, at one point tapering off to silent and thought he committed, but then he fired up again for another 20 minutes before going silent again bout 11:22. Had to think he was either coming in this time or going the other way... and I was running out of time fast.

I had setup where there was an easy path of travel with 2 nice opening's he could strut right into, and get some great video of him doing it, but he had much different ideas. When he gobbled again, less then 50yds away he had bypassed the first opening altogether. He drifted slowly to my right staying out of sight over the next several minutes, gobbling up a storm and was approaching opening number 2...avoided that one as well. Seemed he may have believed my going away imitation and kept drifting slowly further to my right...under 40yds but in no hurry what so ever. Inside 50yds and closer for almost a half hour solid and still hadn't even seen a tail feather yet with about 10 minutes left! Soon after I decided he needed some encouragement to steer him back my way and not long after...I heard his wings dragging in the leaves as he strutted, no more then maybe 30yds away, a final gobble and he soon appeared at 25yds. Never gave me a chance to get good footage of him and probably wasn't going to on the route he was taking with the time I had left. I wasn't very inclined to wait any longer either and shot him out of strut as 11:54am. I never believed he was going to have spurs less then an inch long but I didn't expect the likes of what he sported either, uttering "whoa"

He gobbled 178 times from 9:52am till 11:54pm (201 heard in total). Sported a 9-7/8" beard...1-1/2 & 1-5/8" spurs and weighed in as one of the heaviest late season birds I've ever taken at 23.97 lbs.

The hike out was absolutely nasty with humidity. I was sweating bullets in a 1/4 of a mile...shirt was wet like I had went swimming...and had a lot further to go. Was just about totally exhausted by the time I got to the truck, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I've always liked the late season for getting on older birds and I was a lucky sob one more time.

As mentioned, he didn't co-operate for video but here's a "still" about a fraction of a second before his demise.









As he laid.









Was likely a belligerent dominant sob that liked to fight, showing some war damage on a wing feather, tail feathers and...his legs.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

perryhunter4 said:


> You are a turkey-slaying machine AJ!
> Very nice bird!!


I generally do alright .
Wondering how many more Taunto may have whacked since his last update with the streak he's been on...and no anticipated story time yet!



vonfoust said:


> I've decided to call myself a turkey snob. I let them all grow another year.



Because you don't hunt them or because you don't have much luck when you do?

My dad's been doing that the last 2 seasons but more so by choice, had a chance at jakes both seasons but their not quite what he's hoping for. There's still 7 jakes and 2 longbeards at one of our spots and I'm not so sure he give a jake a pass if one comes in at this point?!



Perry24 said:


> Congrats to everyone who bagged a turkey!




Not sure how many guys are still at it with 3 days left, but I've killed a few during the last few days...and one on memorial day that came in pretty fast. Matter of fact a second one came down the opposite side of the ravine at the same time time.
Good luck to those still at it, ain't over till it's over.


----------



## davydtune

I''ll be this evening and then all Saturday and Monday  Gonna give her hell till the buzzer


----------



## Gene94

Saw this cool little turtle this morning









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

^^^ It's getting to be egg laying season. Saw my first one looking to make a nest yesterday and saw a wood turtle out wandering a couple weeks ago.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was a bit surprised I never saw a fawn this spring with all the deer I saw. 

Saw quite a few hens but none with poults. The farmers ran over a nest when they cut for silage at one property though, didn't notice it till it was too late.

Looking like a more wet weekend then not. Doubt my dad will have the urge to hunt a rainy morning with uncooperative birds this late in the season, but maybe after it stops? Can't say I blame him though.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ok, things got away from me after being gone 7 days I logged a few hard worked office days and slid away again with my wife back to the NY cabin for a long weekend. Once home fulltime I picked up a cold from my kids and some system issues at work arise that left me with no time to check in, write stories, or do more hunting. All said I had 7 days of hunting in 3 states, killed 4 birds in final 5 days. The second weekend with my wife the weather was hot hot and ultimately we opted to not do much hunting and did more hiking and other recreation. In a 14 day window I did manage to log 2200 miles on the truck.


For the 4 or 5 people that still want to read long winded stories. 


I left off withing having called it a draw behind the cabin in NY on a bird at noon 5/13. He gobbled enough I could keep tabs on him from the cabin most the day by just sitting on the porch periodically. In the morning he was the first to gobble but not often maybe letting out 5 roost gobbles but there were 3 other birds further back hammering. I split the difference and made 2 different set ups between them trying to pit their gobbles against each other but noone was interested in my location and the single bird went silent and the trio that I suspected was 2 toms and a jake drifted away towards a field on a property I couldn't hunt. I slid out to our large field at 7 and sure enough I caught a glimpse of a round fan strutting down the edge of the field back towards where we had our encounter the previous day. I looped through a parallel field separated by a stand of thick pines and checked his location with a crow call a few times. When I thought I had gotten ahead of him I slide through the pines crawling out to the edge of the field and didn't immediately see any turkeys. I yelped and over a rise a red head shot up, another call and it was on its way. The red head multiplied to two just as they crested the rise in the field to reveal they were a pair of jakes. 30min I toyed with those jakes back and forth at the edge of gun range making them gobble thinking where on earth did the mature tom go as I was sure it was a full fan I had seen. They finally lost interest as did I we both retreated our separate directions. I made it 150yds towards the last known location of the other group of birds when a crow flew over and got a shock gobble right back out in the field where I had just left. That can't be those jakes I had just listened to their short crackly gobbles for a half hour but it literally came from the location I just left. I slide back towards the field but further down the edge this time and had a perfect big blow down on the edge of the field to walk up behind and glass from a standing position letting me see more of the field at one time. There he was walking out of the woods across the field with 2 hens popping in and out of strut, the jakes were no where to be found. Figuring he came back to investigate why the jakes had become so bold in his absence I hit him with some cutting, as soon as he gobbled I gobbled back on a diaphragm. He reacted like someone smacked his snood, head shot up blood red and he instantly went into that 3/4 strut mean walk. no more calling necessary he never let up or gobbled again just filled the air with the sounds of drumming as he came down the line from 115yds. When he reached 40yds a switch went off and he picked up the pace half running in strut like he should be able to see his underlings by now and at about 25yds he spit one final time and initiated the wing drag with such force I could hear him ripping grass out of the ground and I had the thought "oh yeah, I better shoot him before he gets too close" the 20ga took him off his feet and he folded in the grass without a flop. I typically pick birds up by their head as to not reach for their legs because you never know when they will start kicking and give you a spur where you don't want one. I grabbed him below the waddles and was bewildered as to why this turkey felt so heavy. I reached down to also grab a leg to take him by 2 hands there to meet me was a set of the heaviest spurs on a bird I've had the pleasure of picking up. I hung him on a limb and just sat there with my coffee for at least an hour reflecting on the hunt, season, and blessings of being given access to this property that in it's first year produces my best buck and best turkey. I took some pics, got a few hours of work in, and packed up for a 6hr drive the New Hampshire. 

I do love the fact that for the most part trophy hunting turkeys doesn't exist, you really don't know what you have until you've pulled the trigger. Each hunt is based on the experience, is it a tom? Did he gobbled and strut? bang! Noone ever asks why you shot a 2yr old tom, and a big beard or sharp spurs are more of a crackerjack surprise than the driving factor for harvest. But, with so much time dedicated to chasing these birds of all shapes and sizes I also understand the rarity and difficulty that accompanies what it takes to take a turkeys of this upper age class. 

A gobbler that far north sporting better than 1.5in spurs, averaging 25lbs across 3 scales and a standard 10in beard (I did thin the beard out a good bit with some shot damage), that bird has escaped a lot of things in his time, even from his own species as he had what I assume we're fighting wounds on his legs. 

I got to the first licensing agent just inside the New Hampshire line minutes before they closed for the day and made it to my destination by 1030pm that night. The next morning was 42 degrees a good bit warmer than the previous days 28 wake up temp and we found no birds gobbling on the roost. We saw a hen here and a jake there in fields but just paddled from spot to spot trying to strike a hot new England gobbler. At 8am we decided to take a long walk through a large chunk of timber company property that my buddy had scouted a gobbler in but not hunted yet this year. We swung through the ridges, and fresh cuts calling and talking about moose and bear of which there is vastly more sign of than deer or turkey. After an hour and half of prospecting our way up the mountain I heard what I thought was a gobble way down in a cut. I called and got an immediate confirmation gobble from about 300yds. We did the head net, check the reddot scramble and checked him again, he sounded off but at only 200 clearly was closing ground fast. We slid up the road to find a tree and I picked a pine in the shadows, this time he gobbled at 100 but I didn't care for the tree once seated and decided I needed to move up behind a boulder to see the intersection of logging roads I thought he'd appear on, as I advanced through some dry leaves and sticks he gobbled at the rustling sound just on the other side of a log pile close enough to hear his feathers shake. I threw my gun over the rock, took the safety off and he rounded the bend with no hesitation, feathers glistening in the mid morning sun head redder than a stop sign. One cluck to stop him and it was over just minutes after my first new Hampshire heard gobble I had an enthusiastic mountain 2yr old dead lying between a set of moose and bear tracks. It was a perfect chapter in the 3 state swing, and just what I had imagined a traditional new England hunt might be like. 

You can shoot 2 bird in new hampshire but the second can only come from 1 of 5 southern units. The plan was simple, map scout an area I've never laid eyes the night before, drive down in the dark, hunt solo and keep moving until I found some turkeys. The next morning found me at a gated timber road as daylight broke, I worked my way up the mountain towards what appeared to be some secluded fields about 1.5 miles up the mountain surrounded by various stages of cuts. It got light fast and I knew birds would likely be on the ground before I got that high but I also didn't know if I'd hear NY on my way up. I topped the last steep rise to gain a view of one of the open areas at 6:18am and could immediately hear a gobbler just screaming up the mountain off to the side of the field, he was gobbling every 20 seconds or so occasionally being joined by a second bird further up. I moved within 200yds and got to a stone wall just on the side of the logging road. I could hear a hen, jake, and the two gobblers all talking spread out on the ridge above me and I immediately joined in with two different calls to sound like a pair of hens. Every call was met with eager replies and the flock started moving my direction. Soon I could hear drumming, loud drumming, it might go down as the furthers distance I've been able to pick up on a toms drumming of well over 100 yards. The woods were open infront of me but filled with giant boulders and dips and rises. Soon I could see the top of a fan, back light by the sun and a glowing white head. He was the monarch of that hill his snow capped head was stark white all the way to his waddles, sun shining through his tail fan as we bobbed left then right down through the boulders. He never broke full strut or even let down to 3/4, it was on of the most picturesque hunts I've been privileged to witness. When he'd disappear behind a boulder I'd call just to hear him belt a gobble back at me even though I knew he was committed, when he reached a comfortable spot I hit him one more time and he belted another right down the gun barrel and shot his head up.... And just like that my New Hampshire season was over. I didn't encounter many birds but the first 2 longbeards I heard gobble committed in a matter of minutes and got to home with me. 
















































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> I generally do alright .
> Wondering how many more Taunto may have whacked since his last update with the streak he's been on...and no anticipated story time yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't hunt them or because you don't have much luck when you do?
> 
> My dad's been doing that the last 2 seasons but more so by choice, had a chance at jakes both seasons but their not quite what he's hoping for. There's still 7 jakes and 2 longbeards at one of our spots and I'm not so sure he give a jake a pass if one comes in at this point?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how many guys are still at it with 3 days left, but I've killed a few during the last few days...and one on memorial day that came in pretty fast. Matter of fact a second one came down the opposite side of the ravine at the same time time.
> Good luck to those still at it, ain't over till it's over.


Glad I made it back on today to read your story! Another slammer bird AJ! Those big spurred birds always come with a few corks, looks like NY treated us both well this year 


My wife and I made it out in NY a few times over our weekend but with the temps in the 80s we encountered Jakes and hens each hunt just feeding or loafing but didn't have any gobbling action. We spent our time on more leisurely activities, did far less hunting then we had planned. Work has me pinned down now and I'll likely spend the weekend with the family but it doesn't stop me from starting to think about next season and what trip I could possibly do. 





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I've decided to call myself a turkey snob. I let them all grow another year.


That ends next year, I'm gonna make it out and we're gonna keep that focus on turkeys til a tag is punched. 

Maybe pick up a few sheds and some mushrooms while we're at it 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Congrats on turkeys,,,,I'm getting ready for deer big time...Scouting miles on weekend.....I miss turkey hunting but after my bad experiences in NJ turkey hunting I no longer go. Stay safe everyone..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow some great reads and pics too, thanks for sharing guys and congrats on the success!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Great job Taunto and great read and story as always! You and AJ had a hell of a year!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats AJ and Taunto. You guys laid them down this spring… Appreciate you taking the time to share the experiences and all the pictures too.

With turkey winding down, I can’t help but think of the next couple months as hunting purgatory… The only thing to look forward to for the immediate term is license sales and applying for doe tags but I do enjoy getting away to the northern tier to do treestand work and scout for the upcoming season.

All that said, the early season it’s only 3 1/2 months away.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Congrats AJ and Taunto. You guys laid them down this spring… Appreciate you taking the time to share the experiences and all the pictures too.
> 
> With turkey winding down, I can’t help but think of the next couple months as hunting purgatory… The only thing to look forward to for the immediate term is license sales and applying for doe tags but I do enjoy getting away to the northern tier to do treestand work and scout for the upcoming season.
> 
> All that said, the early season it’s only 3 1/2 months away.


You need to add food plot work to your downtime....


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Congrats AJ and Taunto. You guys laid them down this spring… Appreciate you taking the time to share the experiences and all the pictures too.
> 
> With turkey winding down, I can’t help but think of the next couple months as hunting purgatory… The only thing to look forward to for the immediate term is license sales and applying for doe tags but I do enjoy getting away to the northern tier to do treestand work and scout for the upcoming season.
> 
> All that said, the early season it’s only 3 1/2 months away.


I need to start getting down to NJ and begin the monumental effort of clearing trails. Lots of chainsawing to do this year with the dead trees coming down.


----------



## Mr. October

I know we talked about it before . . but who all is shooting Total Archery Challenge this coming weekend? My buddy and I are shooting Leupold at 11:30 on Friday and then Yeti at 11:00 on Sunday. I plan to take advantage of the practice range and novelty shoots on Saturday.


----------



## ezshot81

Shooting Fri at 9 on the yeti course.


----------



## nicko

I never signed up. Maybe next year.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> You need to add food plot work to your downtime....


My buddy wants to rent a gas powered rototiller to take up to Potter. We're thinking of trying turnips.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> My buddy wants to rent a gas powered rototiller to take up to Potter. We're thinking of trying turnips.


maybe find a local guy that does gardens etc for ppl? Any of those small penny power or buck saver type flyers up there? I’d hate to do a plot with a walk behind unit😩


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> maybe find a local guy that does gardens etc for ppl? Any of those small penny power or buck saver type flyers up there? I’d hate to do a plot with a walk behind unit😩


Our lease president does food plots and has equipment so we could always try to coordinate being up there with him and ask him to churn up a spot. 

I’m less into the food plot idea than my bud because we just aren’t up there enough but he’s all charged up to try it so I’m game.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I never signed up. Maybe next year.


My buddy has a camp about 20 minutes from there. Keep that in mind. This year it will be just 2 of us until Saturday night and then 3 Saturday night. There is room for 4 inside and he also has a pop-up camper there.


----------



## Mr. October

ezshot81 said:


> Shooting Fri at 9 on the yeti course.


Nice. I'm not really prepared. Until last week I hadn't shot at a 3D target in 15 years nor have I done much shooting at all beyond about 40 yards for quite a while. It's as far as I needed for deer hunting. But I'm starting to get excited about target archery again so I may look at setting up my new bow to be a little more versatile for longer distances. I'd like to try the more challenging courses in future events. John Dudley posted a sneak peak at part of the Nock On course on Facebook. This looks awesome! Note the gator targets on the point.


----------



## nicko

I can see that pond claiming a lot of arrows.

Kind of wishing now I had signed up but schedule wise now and things going on it just wouldn’t work out. Just have to hit more 3-D shoots this summer.

On another note, wondering how often you guys replace your Treestand harnesses. I think my current harness I have had for five years and it’s in good shape. I need to give it a good eyeballing to see if anything looks compromised or frayed stitching but if it looks fine, I don’t really see much of a need to change.


----------



## nicko

Halfway to a limit.











Happy Memorial Day everybody.


----------



## Aspade17

Mr. October said:


> I know we talked about it before . . but who all is shooting Total Archery Challenge this coming weekend? My buddy and I are shooting Leupold at 11:30 on Friday and then Yeti at 11:00 on Sunday. I plan to take advantage of the practice range and novelty shoots on Saturday.


I’m shooting Thursday and Friday!
Thursday is Sitka and the nock on course Friday.
As you guys stated I’ve kinda been slacking off recently with my shooting also. I had been doing really good but then got extremely busy with work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshot81

Was hoping my bow would have been here in time to take to tac but no luck. So I just shot in a sight tape on my current bow this evening. Haven't been shooting as much as I was.


----------



## davydtune

Just snagged on of these guys  Diamondback Hunting Saddle | Custom Gear Modifica (customgearmodifications.com) Great opening price and I love all its features. Should make a nice up grade to my Trophy Line........which may be for sale in the future if anyone is interested


----------



## davydtune

I really dig how it collapses and hooks together like a riggers belt. Facebook


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> I know we talked about it before . . but who all is shooting Total Archery Challenge this coming weekend? My buddy and I are shooting Leupold at 11:30 on Friday and then Yeti at 11:00 on Sunday. I plan to take advantage of the practice range and novelty shoots on Saturday.


Just had to go through my emails to find the confirmation. Sunday Sitka at 12:30.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My buddy wants to rent a gas powered rototiller to take up to Potter. We're thinking of trying turnips.


You can rent one there...I’ll pm you the info


----------



## ezshot81

If anyone is interested in shooting tac Friday morning at 9, we just had two guys back out due to work. So now we have two tickets.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wouldn't have minded going out the last day or 2 again for spring turkey but seemed neither one of the gunners I would have accompanied had enough urge left to go! Was a nice last day too.

Over the weekend, I was invited to hunt a new farm this year. Seems the owner is no longer happy with the arrangement he's had with a group of Amish. 
Never a bad thing having multiple properties to choose from but it does complicate the decision making process a bit!


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Wouldn't have minded going out the last day or 2 again for spring turkey but seemed neither one of the gunners I would have accompanied had enough urge left to go! Was a nice last day too.
> 
> Over the weekend, I was invited to hunt a new farm this year. Seems the owner is no longer happy with the arrangement he's had with a group of Amish.
> *Never a bad thing having multiple properties to choose from but it does complicate the decision making process a bit!*


Definitely. I've been able to juggle which areas to focus on in early season (public first) and avoid overhunting other spots. My local public spot will get trampled once small game/pheasant opens so I focus on those spots early.

But option are always good. I have zero experience with amish in regard to hunting but the prevailing feedback I've seen from those with first-hand experience is not positive.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I hit a couple private spots early in the season (that can produce a good buck any time) but have been saving a public spot with a funnel for a few seasons now and don't touch it till the first cold front in October or till around the first week of November. Been a great spot since I found it a few seasons ago, buck either cruising or already with a doe on the exact same days during the last few seasons in a row now. Have seen more dog walkers and hikers then hunters in there but has definitely been worth sitting so far.

I have hunted with Mennonite's and those 2 guys were easy to get along with. 
I know of some Amish in Benton that do what they like but as for the problems with them and the farm I mentioned. Several years with no problems but last year there group increased to 12-15 guys in total (without asking) and a few of them kept going past the owner several times a day on quads during the gun season. Not quite the words he used but ruined his tranquility in a hurry. Them not hunting Sunday and not shooting as many doe as he wanted didn't help either. I've been on the 1 guy ruining access for me end more then once and I didn't like it much, but it's all it takes.


----------



## 138104

In case anyone is in the market for a BGE.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> In case anyone is in the market for a BGE.


Wonder if the seller use it much at all. That platesetter is spotless. Not sure a composite table is a great idea.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Wonder if the seller use it much at all. That platesetter is spotless. Not sure a composite table is a great idea.


I think the post said used 20-25 times.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I had to google what the hell a BGE was...


----------



## dougell

I haven't googled it yet so I still don't know WTH it is.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Big Green Egg, brand of smoker.


----------



## nicko

Ha ha!!! It’s a ceramic Kamado cooker/smoker/grill. Very versatile and can do high temperature searing of steaks, low and slow smoking, indirect cooking, pizzas, etc. First smoker I ever bought was a cheap brinkmen bullet style that could not retain heat worth a damn in cold or windy weather. Figured if I was going to upgrade, I should go for the best of the best. Close to 1 inch thick ceramic and excellent heat retention and fuel efficiency. Churns out some pretty good food.


----------



## Mr. October

Well the Leupold course (the easiest) course at Total Archery Challenge kicked my butt yesterday. It turns out I was right to be worried about my lack of preparation. But I figured out some major issues on the practice field afterward and the single biggest issue remains trying to shoot with progressive lenses. Sunday I’m shooting without them. My pins are fuzzy even with the clarifier but the targets are much clearer if I leave my glasses off. With them on the targets are too dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Oh I was also surprised how few vendors there are given the numbers of shooters. This event dwarfs most 3D shoots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

This guy might be decent.


----------



## nicko

Started a new 2021-22 thread. 

Pete, would love to see some pics of the course at Seven Springs if you take any.

Looks like a good start on that buck Dave.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Started a new 2021-22 thread.
> 
> Pete, would love to see some pics of the course at Seven Springs if you take any.
> 
> Looks like a good start on that buck Dave.


I’ll grab a few tomorrow. I might not get any pictures of the targets. I seem to have trouble with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cflann

A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules 

I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


----------



## Buckslayer72

cflann said:


> A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules
> 
> I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


Correct, a buck tag can only go on a doe if using a flintlock during late season. NOT allowed when using a bow.


----------



## 138104

cflann said:


> A rules question - the late season unused antlered tag only can be used as a doe tag for flintlock, correct? Not for archery? It’s not super clear in the rules
> 
> I tried to search the forum but couldn’t find anything so, sorry if this question has been asked


Yes, flintlock only.


----------



## Drew A

Perry24 said:


> Yes, flintlock only.


That is my understanding also, only for flintlock


----------



## Bigmike23

Haven't posted in here in awhile. Lost all the interest after everything this year. I decided 3 days ago to turn my 1 cell cam back on to see if anything made it. Had 2 different shooter 8s on cam in 2 days. Actually lit up the spark in me again and excited to get back out after Christmas


----------



## nicko

Time warp hunting……this is the 2020-2021 thread.


----------



## CBB

So the VX3 33 came home tonight, crazy thrilled with this bow. Balances great. No shock or vibration at the shot. Love the way it feels and shoots. Floats on target very well. I really enjoyed my Traverse and was worried I'd regret selling it... but not anymore... Ambush, flatline Stab...
The Fast Eddie had more adjustment than needed mounting off the dovetail. Will get it dialed in and get a broadhead tuned in this weekend... late season does beware...


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> View attachment 7525286
> 
> So the VX3 33 came home tonight, crazy thrilled with this bow. Balances great. No shock or vibration at the shot. Love the way it feels and shoots. Floats on target very well. I really enjoyed my Traverse and was worried I'd regret selling it... but not anymore... Ambush, flatline Stab...
> The Fast Eddie had more adjustment than needed mounting off the dovetail. Will get it dialed in and get a broadhead tuned in this weekend... late season does beware...


Nice! Enjoy the 2021 late season.


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> View attachment 7525286
> 
> So the VX3 33 came home tonight, crazy thrilled with this bow. Balances great. No shock or vibration at the shot. Love the way it feels and shoots. Floats on target very well. I really enjoyed my Traverse and was worried I'd regret selling it... but not anymore... Ambush, flatline Stab...
> The Fast Eddie had more adjustment than needed mounting off the dovetail. Will get it dialed in and get a broadhead tuned in this weekend... late season does beware...


 Good luck with that.. I don't get hung up on bow color much but that is a nice color as well. I have an xpedition with a riser similar to that color . Get a lot of comments on it. Come to think of it I may break it out for late season.


----------



## nick060200

CBB said:


> View attachment 7525286
> 
> So the VX3 33 came home tonight, crazy thrilled with this bow. Balances great. No shock or vibration at the shot. Love the way it feels and shoots. Floats on target very well. I really enjoyed my Traverse and was worried I'd regret selling it... but not anymore... Ambush, flatline Stab...
> The Fast Eddie had more adjustment than needed mounting off the dovetail. Will get it dialed in and get a broadhead tuned in this weekend... late season does beware...


I think I'm gonna pick up the same thing. Long time since I shot mathews but I really like the specs and the tech on this bow. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> I think I'm gonna pick up the same thing. Long time since I shot mathews but I really like the specs and the tech on this bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Try the Hoyt Ventum 33 Pro too. I liked it so much that I bought a used Ventum 33. I wasn’t a fan of the VX3 33, but it is better than prior offerings from Mathews.


----------

